# 2339x Other Engineering Professionals EOI 189 and 190 invite for 2017



## sharat47 (Jun 7, 2016)

This post is for all those under 2339x who have been waiting for invitation for both 189 and 190. Post your DOE and invitations.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sharat47 said:


> This post is for all those under 2339x who have been waiting for invitation for both 189 and 190. Post your DOE and invitations.


You can see my signature. What's your EOI date ?


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

My information is also on my signature. I am expecting invite on 15 Feb.


----------



## sharat47 (Jun 7, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> sharat47 said:
> 
> 
> > This post is for all those under 2339x who have been waiting for invitation for both 189 and 190. Post your DOE and invitations.
> ...


EOI - 12-01-2017. 65 points for 189 and 65+5 NSW. Where do I see the signatures of you guys?


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

It is written below our posts.

Chronological order of our EOI process.


----------



## sharat47 (Jun 7, 2016)

hasansins said:


> It is written below our posts.
> 
> Chronological order of our EOI process.


I am not able to see it maybe because I am using a mobile website.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sharat47 said:


> I am not able to see it maybe because I am using a mobile website.


It also helps if you are fine putting up your signature, then other people can see it too.


----------



## sharat47 (Jun 7, 2016)

Could you please tell me how do I do that? I'm not even able to see any of yours so not sure how do it put the 'signature'. Thanks.


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

sharat47 said:


> Could you please tell me how do I do that? I'm not even able to see any of yours so not sure how do it put the 'signature'. Thanks.


Go to the green bar at the top of the page, look for "UserCP", select that, then scroll down on left side to the "Settings and Options" area.

In the list below that, select "Edit Signature", and then add whatever you wish to show up at the bottom of your posts, in your signature.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sharat47 said:


> Could you please tell me how do I do that? I'm not even able to see any of yours so not sure how do it put the 'signature'. Thanks.


Use a computer to login it or use desktop site/full site of expatforum and go to your profile and edit signature.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

I submitted EOI on 21st of Jan 2017.

What do you guys think about having only 150 invitations left?
Can we hope for an invitation before 2016/2017 fiscal year ends?


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

DN7C said:


> I submitted EOI on 21st of Jan 2017.
> 
> What do you guys think about having only 150 invitations left?
> Can we hope for an invitation before 2016/2017 fiscal year ends?


I believe there are some more 65 pointers that created EOI. But who knows maybe there are like 100 people left with 65 point. I think you have a good chance to get 189 until next july.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

DN7C said:


> I submitted EOI on 21st of Jan 2017.
> 
> What do you guys think about having only 150 invitations left?
> Can we hope for an invitation before 2016/2017 fiscal year ends?


To be honest with the way it is moving not much. Its not yet improbable, but very unlikely. The current delay is 1 month 24 days. You have 2 months and 14 days before the invitation is closed - quota fills up. But the way the invitation is retrograding now, 1 month 24 days will most likely go over 3 months by the time Jan 21 is reached.

Its not yet over, but the omens are not good. Lets hope, no one applied during the Christmas break and we get 10-15 days jump in Cut-off date and then maybe you get one of the last few invites around 29 march- 12 April invite.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

hasansins said:


> I believe there are some more 65 pointers that created EOI. But who knows maybe there are like 100 people left with 65 point. I think you have a good chance to get 189 until next july.


Yes, there maybe 100 or more 65 pointers. My chances will vary depending on how many 65 pointers have submitted EOI's between 29th Nov 2016 and 21st Jan 2017. Looks like I have to wait and see how the trend goes.

BTW, congratulations with 70 points. Your wait ends in 11 days :rofl:


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> To be honest with the way it is moving not much. Its not yet improbable, but very unlikely. The current delay is 1 month 24 days. You have 2 months and 14 days before the invitation is closed - quota fills up. But the way the invitation is retrograding now, 1 month 24 days will most likely go over 3 months by the time Jan 21 is reached.
> 
> Its not yet over, but the omens are not good. Lets hope, no one applied during the Christmas break and we get 10-15 days jump in Cut-off date and then maybe you get one of the last few invites around 29 march- 12 April invite.


I completely agree with you. The current delay of 1 month 24 days will increase up to 3 months when Jan 21 is reached. If that happens both of us won't get an invitation in this year's session. We will be able to guess the chances of getting an invitation by looking at the next 3-4 rounds.

By the way, why did you say that no one applied during the Christmas season?


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

DN7C said:


> Yes, there maybe 100 or more 65 pointers. My chances will vary depending on how many 65 pointers have submitted EOI's between 29th Nov 2016 and 21st Jan 2017. Looks like I have to wait and see how the trend goes.
> 
> BTW, congratulations with 70 points. Your wait ends in 11 days :rofl:


Yes thanks a lot. I worked very hard for this so I want to get results .


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

DN7C said:


> I completely agree with you. The current delay of 1 month 24 days will increase up to 3 months when Jan 21 is reached. If that happens both of us won't get an invitation in this year's session. We will be able to guess the chances of getting an invitation by looking at the next 3-4 rounds.
> 
> By the way, why did you say that no one applied during the Christmas season?


I am just guessing (more of a hope lol) that EA didn't approve much MSA application during that time, due to Christmas and New Years break and hence not many new people could apply except of course those people who improved their English score during that time.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> I am just guessing (more of a hope lol) that EA didn't approve much MSA application during that time, due to Christmas and New Years break and hence not many new people could apply except of course those people who improved their English score during that time.


That's a valid assumption. I wish(hope) you are correct. 

I'm kind of hopeless and depressed as we work hard to swim across a pool of applicants in the migration process and when succeeding, we enter to a much bigger pool of more qualified applicants. 

Ultimately the waiting is what kills most of your inner dedication.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

I think having only 1000 invitations per year and having applicants from various fields like Civil, Mechanical make securing an invitation from Engineering Technologist a difficult task.

I am from Mechanical Engineering field.

What about you guys?


----------



## Sammani (Oct 31, 2016)

DN7C said:


> That's a valid assumption. I wish(hope) you are correct.
> 
> I'm kind of hopeless and depressed as we work hard to swim across a pool of applicants in the migration process and when succeeding, we enter to a much bigger pool of more qualified applicants.
> 
> Ultimately the waiting is what kills most of your inner dedication.




So true friend


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

This wait until the next invite is killing me. I feel like time slowed x10 times since this week.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

Sammani said:


> So true friend


:ballchain:


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

hasansins said:


> This wait until the next invite is killing me. I feel like time slowed x10 times since this week.


I think it has. Looking at the last invite, it feels like the date has moved only 1-2 days. I haven't seen anyone who has applied after 25th Nov to get invite. So, only so far from immitracker 1 day forward to 25th is confirmed. I hope its more than just 1 day for 14 days.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

DN7C said:


> That's a valid assumption. I wish(hope) you are correct.
> 
> I'm kind of hopeless and depressed as we work hard to swim across a pool of applicants in the migration process and when succeeding, we enter to a much bigger pool of more qualified applicants.
> 
> Ultimately the waiting is what kills most of your inner dedication.





DN7C said:


> I think having only 1000 invitations per year and having applicants from various fields like Civil, Mechanical make securing an invitation from Engineering Technologist a difficult task.
> 
> I am from Mechanical Engineering field.
> 
> What about you guys?


I am Aerospace Engg.

That's where my biggest complain regarding invitation is. Why were so many 60 pointers given invite in July that now with 65 points with 5 month left to go we can't get invite ? Or any 70 pointers can't get invite after 29 March. That is so unfair. They should have followed the US system.


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> I am Aerospace Engg.
> 
> That's where my biggest complain regarding invitation is. Why were so many 60 pointers given invite in July that now with 65 points with 5 month left to go we can't get invite ? Or any 70 pointers can't get invite after 29 March. That is so unfair. They should have followed the US system.


Why do you think 70 pointers can't get invite after 29 March? Do you think quota will be fulled by that time?


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

hasansins said:


> Why do you think 70 pointers can't get invite after 29 March? Do you think quota will be fulled by that time?


I personally think 70 pointers will be invited right away, on their upcoming round.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

hasansins said:


> Why do you think 70 pointers can't get invite after 29 March? Do you think quota will be fulled by that time?


Yes. If you look at the number of invites they offer every 14 days, you will see 2339 gets 28 invites every 14 days or 2/day. I calculated and on 29 March, 990 places will be filled up. So, 5 more days and hence anyone who has applied by 4 April with 70 points will most likely be the last person to get invite on 12 April unless they decided to fill the quota by 29th by inviting 10 extra people.

Same goes for accounting and 2335. I think accounting gets something like 98/14 days, 2335 17/14 days, 2611 60/14 days and so on.

https://web.archive.org/web/20170201040841*/http://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil

Edit: For 70 pointers, anything till 12 April instead of 4th April might work. That's when no more invites will be issued.


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Yes. If you look at the number of invites they offer every 14 days, you will see 2339 gets 28 invites every 14 days or 2/day. I calculated and on 29 March, 990 places will be filled up. So, 5 more days and hence anyone who has applied by 4 April with 70 points will most likely be the last person to get invite on 12 April unless they decided to fill the quota by 29th by inviting 10 extra people.
> 
> Same goes for accounting and 2335. I think accounting gets something like 98/14 days, 2335 17/14 days, 2611 60/14 days and so on.
> 
> ...


That's very helpful for people to set their goals. Thanks for the info.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Yes. If you look at the number of invites they offer every 14 days, you will see 2339 gets 28 invites every 14 days or 2/day. I calculated and on 29 March, 990 places will be filled up. So, 5 more days and hence anyone who has applied by 4 April with 70 points will most likely be the last person to get invite on 12 April unless they decided to fill the quota by 29th by inviting 10 extra people.
> 
> Same goes for accounting and 2335. I think accounting gets something like 98/14 days, 2335 17/14 days, 2611 60/14 days and so on.
> 
> ...


As per your calculations, when will you receive an invitation?
Because, I submitted EOI on 21st of Jan 2017 and as per my calculations, I won't get an invitation in this year.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

DN7C said:


> As per your calculations, when will you receive an invitation?
> Because, I submitted EOI on 21st of Jan 2017 and as per my calculations, I won't get an invitation in this year.


This is a different calculation, No of Invite. Whereas my invite/your invite depends on how many days delay there is between Date of Effect and Cut-Off Date : which is 1 month 24 days on 18 Jan 2017. 

My Date of Effect - Last Day of Invite (65pts) : 25 Jan 2017 - 4th April 2017 = 2 months 10 days roughly. So, as long as the delay is within 2 months and 10 days, I may have a chance. 2 months 15 days for you.

This is based on the assumption of linear Date of Effect of 65 pointers each day and hopefully not many 70 pointers applying on 29 March 2017 or later.

To be on the safe side, as long as the difference is within 2 months, you and me both have a chance.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> I think it has. Looking at the last invite, it feels like the date has moved only 1-2 days. I haven't seen anyone who has applied after 25th Nov to get invite. So, only so far from immitracker 1 day forward to 25th is confirmed. I hope its more than just 1 day for 14 days.


We all should pray and hope it'll move at least 5-7 days. If not all the 65 pointers will have to wait at least 3 months.

When will the 1st of Feb round results publish?


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> I am Aerospace Engg.
> 
> That's where my biggest complain regarding invitation is. Why were so many 60 pointers given invite in July that now with 65 points with 5 month left to go we can't get invite ? Or any 70 pointers can't get invite after 29 March. That is so unfair. They should have followed the US system.


Completely agree with you. They should have kept the invitations till the end. In the end, they can invite anyone left with 65 and 60 points. But why give so much in the beginning and delay others throughout the year?


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> This is a different calculation, No of Invite. Whereas my invite/your invite depends on how many days delay there is between Date of Effect and Cut-Off Date : which is 1 month 24 days on 18 Jan 2017.
> 
> My Date of Effect - Last Day of Invite (65pts) : 25 Jan 2017 - 4th April 2017 = 2 months 10 days roughly. So, as long as the delay is within 2 months and 10 days, I may have a chance. 2 months 15 days for you.
> 
> ...


I want to think like you.
But, the trend in https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1hDMwZx2ba47Fe-pwKOgzNOYKbjSmqLOXAbsDvCEfWyY/edit#gid=63054913 prevents me thinking like that.

According to above document, the invitation gap has moved 5,5,5,6,9,X days within the last 6 or so rounds. (Note that I have assumed two values for rounds between Nov 23rd and Jan 04th as they have issued 0 and 56 in two consecutive rounds whereas I assumed it as 28 invitations per each round)
Therefore, the X value should be between 5-10 days as per the previous month's trend.

So, my doubt is wouldn't it simply surpass our safe region of 2 months 10/15 days?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

DN7C said:


> We all should pray and hope it'll move at least 5-7 days. If not all the 65 pointers will have to wait at least 3 months.
> 
> When will the 1st of Feb round results publish?


Praying is the only thing we can do now. My only hope is NSW Nom if I can, I don't think 189 is happening for me this year.

The results are usually published 1 week after. So, next Tuesday or Wednesday.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

DN7C said:


> I want to think like you.
> But, the trend in https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1hDMwZx2ba47Fe-pwKOgzNOYKbjSmqLOXAbsDvCEfWyY/edit#gid=63054913 prevents me thinking like that.
> 
> According to above document, the invitation gap has moved 5,5,5,6,9,X days within the last 6 or so rounds. (Note that I have assumed two values for rounds between Nov 23rd and Jan 04th as they have issued 0 and 56 in two consecutive rounds whereas I assumed it as 28 invitations per each round)
> ...


Oh yes it will, hence my prediction, the delay will be 3 months and we will miss out.

They missed a invitation in one of the rounds due to system issues. Hence, they made it up with 56 in the next round. But it has always been 28/round for 2339.


----------



## Zgembo12 (Sep 13, 2016)

> Why were so many 60 pointers given invite in July that now with 65 points with 5 month left to go we can't get invite ? Or any 70 pointers can't get invite after 29 March. That is so unfair.


The reason was because the occupation ceiling for other engineers used to be 250 i think, so all the people that were on the wait list for a long time got the invite. That was about 500 people who got the invite right away.

I am curious to see what will happen to 2339 other engineers in the next year. I have 60 points, and have been waiting since Nov. I think they should raise the Ceiling, as lot of professional engineers drop down to technologist, and it inflates the Other Engineers category artificially.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Zgembo12 said:


> The reason was because the occupation ceiling for other engineers used to be 250 i think, so all the people that were on the wait list for a long time got the invite. That was about 500 people who got the invite right away.


Well inviting them is fine, but after the 65 and 70 pointers got them. Why not invite them in June 2017 after clearing 65 and 70 pointers first as they deserve it first.



> I am curious to see what will happen to 2339 other engineers in the next year. I have 60 points, and have been waiting since Nov. I think they should raise the Ceiling, as lot of professional engineers drop down to technologist, and it inflates the Other Engineers category artificially.



It should be 3000 at least. Every single kind of Engineer from 3 year Bachelor Degree in UK/similar countries is a Engg Tech including the Mechanical, Civil, TeleCom and others even though they have their own quota !!! 

So anyone applying from UK holding a Bachelor Degree is Engg Tech except few Wales Uni. Same goes for no Accord Degree countries where they just assess them any Engg as Engg Tech. And not to mention any engineering other that Mechanical, Civil, TeleCom and Electrical/Electronics is basically 2339 Engineers too !

Mechanical guys have 1539 alone and every single kind including the Mechanical, Civil, TeleCom and others who either didn't do 4 years or not from an Accord country is sent to 2339 not 2335 or others !!!. 

I am never going to be an Engg Tech if I migrate to Aus, but an Aerospace Engg. The 2339 Engg Tech Mechanical Engg will be Mechanical Engg and so on. Absolute rubbish system.


----------



## Mubashir uddin (Nov 17, 2016)

Hello Everyone, 

I have also applied in Engineer Technologist on 5-Jan-2017. Check my signature below for the details. 

*I just have a query if I give the PTE to increase the score will it help to get invite before July-2017 or not?
*
Regards, 


Mubashir.


----------



## Zgembo12 (Sep 13, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> It should be 3000 at least. Every single kind of Engineer from 3 year Bachelor Degree in UK/similar countries is a Engg Tech including the Mechanical, Civil, TeleCom and others even though they have their own quota !!! .


I agree, it really fills up too quick. I graduated from 3 year college mech. eng. technologist program, and there are tons of people graduating from there. Technologist should be its own group as there are many different categories converging on this technologist term.


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

Hi guys

I also feel the same and we will not receive invitation this year unless we improve our points. I am trying for that via PTE, you guys too can


Occupation - 233914 Engineering Technologist
EOI updated 24/01/2017 - (65/189, 70/190 NSW,VIC)


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

Mubashir uddin said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have also applied in Engineer Technologist on 5-Jan-2017. Check my signature below for the details.
> 
> ...


Technically, it will increase your chances of getting an invitation. However, if the current trend of invitations prevails, invitation rounds will be over by mid of April.:ranger:


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

ganesh.eng said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I also feel the same and we will not receive invitation this year unless we improve our points. I am trying for that via PTE, you guys too can
> 
> ...


Yes, I agree. Seems like there's a whole lot of us, Engineering Technologists.
Worked tirelessly to achieve 7 marks for English for almost about a year and once you achieved it, now the required level has stepped up to 8. 

:der:


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

DN7C said:


> Yes, I agree. Seems like there's a whole lot of us, Engineering Technologists.
> Worked tirelessly to achieve 7 marks for English for almost about a year and once you achieved it, now the required level has stepped up to 8.
> 
> :der:


Yes what to do my friend  But we can help each other to get pass the final hurdle of superior English. :help:


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

ganesh.eng said:


> Yes what to do my friend  But we can help each other to get pass the final hurdle of superior English. :help:


I'm making up my mind to apply for the exam again. 
Anyways, my heart tells me to wait for another round or two to see where the invitation trend heads.

What do you think?


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

Yes can wait for another one round considering December vacation delay might effect the cutoff move days. 
But if you are taking your exam in Sri Lanka, check for available exam dates. Unfortunately we have only one test centre for PTE and the seats get filled so quickly.


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

Are they goimg to update ceilings today?


----------



## Zgembo12 (Sep 13, 2016)

I worked really hard to get my IELTS 7 band. Kept failing writting. Then when i passed writting i failed listening. At the end i wrote the test 7 times, not even kidding. I have lived in canada for 20 years (im 35 now) but as i work in machining / tech, my writting is horrable as is spelling, and my anxiaty sky rockets when in test. I dont think i could go there again to get 8 band. It really sucs, i hope i get in next jun, since im waiting since middle october.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

ganesh.eng said:


> Yes can wait for another one round considering December vacation delay might effect the cutoff move days.
> But if you are taking your exam in Sri Lanka, check for available exam dates. Unfortunately we have only one test centre for PTE and the seats get filled so quickly.


 I know. Already did it twice. 
That's another thing to consider; Lack of possible dates.
Will see what the 1st of Feb round results take us. :ranger:


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

ganesh.eng said:


> Yes can wait for another one round considering December vacation delay might effect the cutoff move days.
> But if you are taking your exam in Sri Lanka, check for available exam dates. Unfortunately we have only one test centre for PTE and the seats get filled so quickly.


Fill up your signature. Then we can know each other's journeys much better.
Also, helps to predict our position and chances of receiving invitations.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

Zgembo12 said:


> I worked really hard to get my IELTS 7 band. Kept failing writting. Then when i passed writting i failed listening. At the end i wrote the test 7 times, not even kidding. I have lived in canada for 20 years (im 35 now) but as i work in machining / tech, my writting is horrable as is spelling, and my anxiaty sky rockets when in test. I dont think i could go there again to get 8 band. It really sucs, i hope i get in next jun, since im waiting since middle october.


Tell me about it. I did IELTS 3 times and failed in writing. Then did PTE 2 times and finally able to score more than 65+ for each section. 
Unfortunately, now it seems the destination has further extended with barriers like 8 bands.


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

DN7C said:


> Fill up your signature. Then we can know each other's journeys much better.
> Also, helps to predict our position and chances of receiving invitations.


I did now


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

DN7C said:


> I'm making up my mind to apply for the exam again.
> Anyways, my heart tells me to wait for another round or two to see where the invitation trend heads.
> 
> What do you think?


Well I can't even do that. I am maxed. Unless they offer 30 points for 90 in all for PTE-A.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

hasansins said:


> Are they goimg to update ceilings today?


Well they are supposed to. Last time they did one day earlier on Tuesday. This week no update yet.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ganesh.eng said:


> I did now


Are you applying on your behalf or through your spouse ? Your signature doesn't specify what's your ANZSCO Code, but I will assume since you are posting on 2339 board.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Well I can't even do that. I am maxed. Unless they offer 30 points for 90 in all for PTE-A.


Ha Ha Ha 
When you've reached the maximum and still need more :rain:

I guess this is a difficult time for all of us.


----------



## sharat47 (Jun 7, 2016)

I submitted EOI on 12th Jan and I was counting the number of 65 pointers submitted before me and there are around 12 of them as per immitracker. I am not sure how many are there who haven't logged onto immitracker but I guess there should be another 40 atleast. Who knows maybe there might even be 100 or less than 10, nobody knows the data of people not logged on immitracker.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

sharat47 said:


> I submitted EOI on 12th Jan and I was counting the number of 65 pointers submitted before me and there are around 12 of them as per immitracker. I am not sure how many are there who haven't logged onto immitracker but I guess there should be another 40 atleast. Who knows maybe there might even be 100 or less than 10, nobody knows the data of people not logged on immitracker.



Is it so?
Well, your story makes my chances thinner. 
Even I counted 65 pointers on MYIMMITRACKER and found that there are 8-12 65 pointers per month.
However, there are around 28 65 pointers per 7 days or so as per the invitation rounds.

I guess it all depends on how many 65 pointers are there in the month of December.


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Are you applying on your behalf or through your spouse ? Your signature doesn't specify what's your ANZSCO Code, but I will assume since you are posting on 2339 board.


Sorry!
I registered in the Forum yesterday only so I am new. Now I updated.
BTW did you purchase PTE books in Bangladesh? I am in Bangladesh now


----------



## sharat47 (Jun 7, 2016)

DN7C said:


> sharat47 said:
> 
> 
> > I submitted EOI on 12th Jan and I was counting the number of 65 pointers submitted before me and there are around 12 of them as per immitracker. I am not sure how many are there who haven't logged onto immitracker but I guess there should be another 40 atleast. Who knows maybe there might even be 100 or less than 10, nobody knows the data of people not logged on immitracker.
> ...


Exactly, even I think December results would define who would get invitations. The only way there would be 28 invitations per 7days for December would be if people updated their already submitted EOI's with higher scores of 65 and more. Engineers Australia processing was slow or non existent during December so we probably have good chances in that regard.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

DN7C said:


> Ha Ha Ha
> When you've reached the maximum and still need more :rain:
> 
> I guess this is a difficult time for all of us.


Or lets get a girlfriend, ask her on our first date if she wants her Occupation assessed by EA and then get married and apply lol !


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sharat47 said:


> I submitted EOI on 12th Jan and I was counting the number of 65 pointers submitted before me and there are around 12 of them as per immitracker. I am not sure how many are there who haven't logged onto immitracker but I guess there should be another 40 atleast. Who knows maybe there might even be 100 or less than 10, nobody knows the data of people not logged on immitracker.


Well Immitracker probably has info of less than 5% of all EOI lodger, so you can't use that data to predict how many before you have. Only good information it has is: did any 190 got invite and at how many points on which occupation or how much has the date moved in the last round for 189.


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Or lets get a girlfriend, ask her on our first date if she wants her Occupation assessed by EA and then get married and apply lol !


Your girl friend need not to be an Engineer. She can be a person holding any skilled occupation in SOL if you are only trying 189

Jokes apart, but guys VIC nomination is totally a different scenario. They might nominate us from our individual CV and skills. 

I am basically from Electrical Engineering. What about you?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sharat47 said:


> Exactly, even I think December results would define who would get invitations. The only way there would be 28 invitations per 7days for December would be if people updated their already submitted EOI's with higher scores of 65 and more. Engineers Australia processing was slow or non existent during December so we probably have good chances in that regard.


Well they will most likely make it up by faster processing on Jan 2017 though. It is 28/14 days or 2/day.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ganesh.eng said:


> Sorry!
> I registered in the Forum yesterday only so I am new. Now I updated.
> BTW did you purchase PTE books in Bangladesh? I am in Bangladesh now


Well no books, it is a computer based exam and hence practicing on computer is the best way to go, even writing on notepad practice is required since in the exam you need to. Many people don't realise the mistake they do when they type on computer while practicing writing on hand.

Only thing I did was buying the Pearson $35 Online Test 1 to see how my score was before the test. I got 79+ in all except Speaking where I got 65, but then I realised it must be my computer microphone and hence low mark. It turned out to be true in the real exam.

I was also lucky as I gave the exam alone in the whole testing centre lol. Apparently, the voucher thing has issues in the testing centre registration and people without credit card with foreign currency approval from bank (its is a Bangladesh banking regulation thing) couldn't register and hence I ended being all alone, what a luck ! No wonder I got 89 ! 



ganesh.eng said:


> Your girl friend need not to be an Engineer. She can be a person holding any skilled occupation in SOL if you are only trying 189
> 
> Jokes apart, but guys VIC nomination is totally a different scenario. They might nominate us from our individual CV and skills.
> 
> I am basically from Electrical Engineering. What about you?


I know she can be any occupation, I was just kidding.

Vic nomination requires either I studied in Vic or have experience, I have neither. Only NSW is my only chance. 

I am Aerospace Engineering.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Or lets get a girlfriend, ask her on our first date if she wants her Occupation assessed by EA and then get married and apply lol !


 too late for that bro !

already married with a baby arriving soon


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Well no books, it is a computer based exam and hence practicing on computer is the best way to go, even writing on notepad practice is required since in the exam you need to. Many people don't realise the mistake they do when they type on computer while practicing writing on hand.
> 
> Only thing I did was buying the Pearson $35 Online Test 1 to see how my score was before the test. I got 79+ in all except Speaking where I got 65, but then I realised it must be my computer microphone and hence low mark. It turned out to be true in the real exam.
> 
> ...



hmmmm every way you have some hurdle 
Aerospace Engineering might be rare occupation and DIBP or NSW might need it. But I do not know how they can identify your unique skills just from points based system.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

DN7C said:


> too late for that bro !
> 
> already married with a baby arriving soon


Ha ha, congrats on your baby.

Not late for me yet !


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ganesh.eng said:


> hmmmm every way you have some hurdle
> Aerospace Engineering might be rare occupation and DIBP or NSW might need it. But I do not know how they can identify your unique skills just from points based system.


I don't think so. All Aero, Biomed, Marine,Naval, Environmental, Agricultural, Mechatronics, and so many other engg are classed in 2339 Group. And I wasn't even given 233911 Aeronautical Engineer but rather 233914 Engineering Technologist since my degree is only 3 years even if it is an accord degree and from UK.

Anyway, what are you doing in Bangladesh ? The testing centre here has max 5 computer and it's usually only 3 people on average during weekdays of Monday-Thursday. Friday-Sat is the busiest followed by Sunday. So, you can take a test if you want and can book 24 hrs in advance with a late fee of $46.25, which I did. 48 hrs and you pay no late fee. I also applied PTE2015 discount code to get $18.50 discount.


----------



## Kvaidya (Dec 7, 2016)

Subscribing
-------------------------------------------

ANZSCO Code: 233914 Engineering Technologist
EOI Lodged : 65 points
DOE: 6th Dec 2017 (VISA 189 only)
Invitation Received: Awaited
VISA Lodged: Awaited


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Kvaidya said:


> Subscribing
> -------------------------------------------
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 233914 Engineering Technologist
> ...


You will get next week or within a month. 6th Dec not too far away from 24th Nov.

Edit: Your signature needs edit as it should be 2016 not 2017.


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> I don't think so. All Aero, Biomed, Marine,Naval, Environmental, Agricultural, Mechatronics, and so many other engg are classed in 2339 Group. And I wasn't even given 233911 Aeronautical Engineer but rather 233914 Engineering Technologist since my degree is only 3 years even if it is an accord degree and from UK.
> 
> Anyway, what are you doing in Bangladesh ? The testing centre here has max 5 computer and it's usually only 3 people on average during weekdays of Monday-Thursday. Friday-Sat is the busiest followed by Sunday. So, you can take a test if you want and can book 24 hrs in advance with a late fee of $46.25, which I did. 48 hrs and you pay no late fee. I also applied PTE2015 discount code to get $18.50 discount.


Thank you for the information. I came for some project matters to meet our agent here. I will be going back to Lanka this weekend and taking the exam on Mar 6th as it is the earliest possible date for now


----------



## Kvaidya (Dec 7, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> You will get next week or within a month. 6th Dec not too far away from 24th Nov.
> 
> Edit: Your signature needs edit as it should be 2016 not 2017.


To know the date, i need to know what is the current cut-off date from the last invitation round.

Any idea what is the cut-off date from 1st Feb round for 233914 category?
immitracker is of no use, it is not updated and the last cut-off date i am seeing is for 25th Nov 2016 , which means it has only moved 1 day from 18th Jan round. 
This couldn't be right....

-------------------------------------------

ANZSCO Code: 233914 Engineering Technologist
EOI Lodged : 65 points
DOE: 6th Dec 2016 (VISA 189 only)
Invitation Received: Awaited
VISA Lodged: Awaited


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Kvaidya said:


> To know the date, i need to know what is the current cut-off date from the last invitation round.
> 
> Any idea what is the cut-off date from 1st Feb round for 233914 category?
> immitracker is of no use, it is not updated and the last cut-off date i am seeing is for 25th Nov 2016 , which means it has only moved 1 day from 18th Jan round.
> ...


I don't even use immitracker, its no use unless you wanna see 190 invite.

SkillSelect

Use the official information.

Go to Invitation Rounds


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ganesh.eng said:


> Thank you for the information. I came for some project matters to meet our agent here. I will be going back to Lanka this weekend and taking the exam on Mar 6th as it is the earliest possible date for now


Ok good luck ! You will get your 75 points and sure invite next round.


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

Last week everything was going so perfect for me and I got suspicious "It can't be so good... something bad is gonna happen".

Yesterday my wife and today I had got a traffic accident. Luckily we have no injuries but our cars are at the service. Jesus christ...


----------



## Kvaidya (Dec 7, 2016)

hasansins said:


> Last week everything was going so perfect for me and I got suspicious "It can't be so good... something bad is gonna happen".
> 
> Yesterday my wife and today I had got a traffic accident. Luckily we have no injuries but our cars are at the service. Jesus christ...


Take care.

How did you improve your Reading score in PTE 2nd attempt?


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

Kvaidya said:


> Take care.
> 
> How did you improve your Reading score in PTE 2nd attempt?


I didn't study for reading just on first time I forgot to check my time so I panicked. But on 2nd one I solved it very calmly.

We speak only english at home with my wife and it helps as well as watching foreign series and movies.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Ha ha, congrats on your baby.
> 
> Not late for me yet !


Thanks zaback21 

Enjoy the good life while you are single :hat:

Too bad you can't claim points for the partner.
Even I did not force her to do IELTS and EA MSA as she's in a significant period of her life.
FYI, She's a Civil Engineer.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

hasansins said:


> Last week everything was going so perfect for me and I got suspicious "It can't be so good... something bad is gonna happen".
> 
> Yesterday my wife and today I had got a traffic accident. Luckily we have no injuries but our cars are at the service. Jesus christ...


Hope you two are fine and everything will be back to normal soon.


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

DN7C said:


> Hope you two are fine and everything will be back to normal soon.


Yes thanks a lot. No problems with our health not even a scratch. But just it happened one after another, it is very strange. 

Anyway, we arranged a vacation yesterday and are going to budapest-prag-vienna tour starting 18 Feb. Maybe before that I will sort out things with my visa if I get invite on next thursday.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

hasansins said:


> Last week everything was going so perfect for me and I got suspicious "It can't be so good... something bad is gonna happen".
> 
> Yesterday my wife and today I had got a traffic accident. Luckily we have no injuries but our cars are at the service. Jesus christ...


Oh man, hope you guys are fine. Its quite a psychological trauma.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

DN7C said:


> Thanks zaback21
> 
> Enjoy the good life while you are single :hat:
> 
> ...



Well she has way more chance than you being Civil Engg. If she hasn't then perhaps she should apply with 55 points in Civil, it will be a sure invite as Civil is the most sought after Engg in Australia.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Well she has way more chance than you being Civil Engg. If she hasn't then perhaps she should apply with 55 points in Civil, it will be a sure invite as Civil is the most sought after Engg in Australia.


I never knew that Civil Eng is the most sought after Eng field in Aus.
How can you be so sure about it? 
Because I can not find the cut-off points or invitations per round or any such detail on that spreadsheet shared on this forum as it is not a Pro-rata profession.

Thanks again for sharing this info. I'll look for more details.

However, what concerns me most is that her English is not up to the proficient level.

Age 30, Degree 15, Experience 5


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Ok good luck ! You will get your 75 points and sure invite next round.


Thanks mate 
Will see how it goes for me


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

DN7C said:


> I never knew that Civil Eng is the most sought after Eng field in Aus.
> How can you be so sure about it?
> Because I can not find the cut-off points or invitations per round or any such detail on that spreadsheet shared on this forum as it is not a Pro-rata profession.
> 
> ...


I agree with him, You shall try that option too


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

DN7C said:


> I never knew that Civil Eng is the most sought after Eng field in Aus.
> How can you be so sure about it?
> Because I can not find the cut-off points or invitations per round or any such detail on that spreadsheet shared on this forum as it is not a *Pro-rata profession*.


Hence, if you apply with 60 points, it is a sure invite within 14 days till 30 June - the end of the year with no worry about occupation ceiling, no worry about 65 points and so on. Only 45% or so has been filled this year compared to 2339 - 87% been filled and 65 pointers waiting for 2 months. 

Also, most of us Aero guys in Austrlia ends up working in Civil Engg company as there are almost no jobs for Aero. Only US and UK and Europe is good for Aero.



> Thanks again for sharing this info. I'll look for more details.
> 
> However, what concerns me most is that her English is not up to the proficient level.
> 
> Age 30, Degree 15, Experience 5 [


Well if she can manage 7 in all or 65+, you have a sure invite if you miss out on 2339. Also, her 50 points + 5 Spouse points of yours give you guys 55 points. Try state nomination with 55 points on her behalf. She has way better chance than yours 65 points 2339. You can apply state Nom on her behalf - I mean she applies on her behalf and creates her on EOI and add 5 spouse points from you.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

DN7C said:


> Thanks zaback21
> 
> Enjoy the good life while you are single :hat:
> 
> ...





ganesh.eng said:


> Thanks mate
> Will see how it goes for me


For single guys/girls some good news, but it might already be too late as most of us are getting invite by July if 2339 stays on SOL.




> *‘Single’ applicants should get maximum points
> 
> Primary applicants without dependents would be given the maximum level of extra points under the commission’s plan.*


Major changes proposed for skilled migration to Australia | SBS Your Language


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Hence, if you apply with 60 points, it is a sure invite within 14 days till 30 June - the end of the year with no worry about occupation ceiling, no worry about 65 points and so on. Only 45% or so has been filled this year compared to 2339 - 87% been filled and 65 pointers waiting for 2 months.
> 
> Also, most of us Aero guys in Austrlia ends up working in Civil Engg company as there are almost no jobs for Aero. Only US and UK and Europe is good for Aero.
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the info and great suggestions!
Soon wife and I will decide what to do. There's a lot to discuss and decide with our baby due on next month. 

As per your suggestion, it is evident that doing IELTS and MSA for the partner benefits both herself and myself. 

One way or another we need to succeed this process together !


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

hasansins said:


> This wait until the next invite is killing me. I feel like time slowed x10 times since this week.


Same here my friend.. Ever since i started waiting for an invite, time seemed to be on slow motion

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Well inviting them is fine, but after the 65 and 70 pointers got them. Why not invite them in June 2017 after clearing 65 and 70 pointers first as they deserve it first.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dont insult the system bro, they can as well remove engineering technologist completely an you ll have nothing to complain about. Its an opportunity, we can only do our best and hope for our desired outcome.

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Or lets get a girlfriend, ask her on our first date if she wants her Occupation assessed by EA and then get married and apply lol !


Lol... Is anyone seriously considering this?

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

mctowel said:


> Lol... Is anyone seriously considering this?
> 
> __________________________________
> EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
> ...


I guess you are too late to do so


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

mctowel said:


> Lol... Is anyone seriously considering this?
> 
> __________________________________
> EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
> ...


I think you didn't got the joke unless you are considering lol :eyebrows:


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

DN7C said:


> I guess you are too late to do so


I m not at all, i m single

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> I think you didn't got the joke unless you are considering lol :eyebrows:


I got it very well, i ve thought about it, but not considered it.

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Feb 1st results are out

It has moved only 4 days. Roughly 2 months and 4 days lag now.

SkillSelect 1 February 2017 round results


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

mctowel said:


> I m not at all, i m single
> 
> __________________________________
> EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
> ...


LOL :tape: sorry for the wrong assumption:frusty:

and good luck with the future endeavours


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Feb 1st results are out
> 
> It has moved only 4 days. Roughly 2 months and 4 days lag now.
> 
> SkillSelect 1 February 2017 round results


:argue: :typing: Our predictions are coming true ! :frusty:


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

Yes it seems every turn it is 28 people and on march it will be full filled. Unbelievable just how many people did they invite on july, august and september...


----------



## Sammani (Oct 31, 2016)

hasansins said:


> Yes it seems every turn it is 28 people and on march it will be full filled. Unbelievable just how many people did they invite on july, august and september...



what will happen if the quota is filled by March and SOL removes ET in July? Has it ever happened in history? Just asking this.. hope we all get the invitation soon..


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

It is a flagged occupation. So it might be removed from the SOL list next july.


----------



## sharat47 (Jun 7, 2016)

The way the cutoff has been moving suggests that at the start of April the quota will be full and most probably all 65 pointers of December will be invited. It looks like all of us January onwards probably have to wait unfortunately.


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

Sammani said:


> what will happen if the quota is filled by March and SOL removes ET in July? Has it ever happened in history? Just asking this.. hope we all get the invitation soon..


This is the most dreaded outcome for everyone out there

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

DN7C said:


> :argue: :typing: Our predictions are coming true ! :frusty:


Christmas break is the only hope. With the way it is moving, not before 1st March, will we know anything.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Sammani said:


> what will happen if the quota is filled by March and SOL removes ET in July? Has it ever happened in history? Just asking this.. hope we all get the invitation soon..


Lets hope it doesn't. The 2339 is flagged to be removed but its all up to the gov to decide.


----------



## Kvaidya (Dec 7, 2016)

it is slowing down... only 4.5 days of movement. I am now infact, counting the days movement in days and hours.
18th Jan round: cut-off 24th Nov 8am
1st Feb round: cut off 28th Nov 10:40pm
Hence, it moved by almost 4.5 days
Now, probably have to wait for another two rounds...

--------------------------------
233914 - 
DOE: 6th Dec 2016 (189 only)
65 points


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

I got NSW invitation today. But I will wait until next 189 turnaround only if I am not invited next week I will accept it. Just wanted to give heads up.


----------



## sharat47 (Jun 7, 2016)

Hey hasansins, congrats on the invite. You will surely get the 189 invite next round no doubt about it. Did you receive an email from NSW for the invite?


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

Yes I received a sample e-mail stating that I have maximum 14 days to take the invite. So I will see what happens next and depending on the result I will accept NSW or not.


----------



## sharat47 (Jun 7, 2016)

hasansins said:


> Yes I received a sample e-mail stating that I have maximum 14 days to take the invite. So I will see what happens next and depending on the result I will accept NSW or not.


70 points is a sure immediate 189 invite. So Feb 15th round you will get 189 and then you can apply for visa.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

hasansins said:


> I got NSW invitation today. But I will wait until next 189 turnaround only if I am not invited next week I will accept it. Just wanted to give heads up.


You will, I told you, you would get both. With 75 points and Superior English, you are the prime candidate of 2339.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Lets hope it doesn't. The 2339 is flagged to be removed but its all up to the gov to decide.


I think it is really unfair to gather all civil, mechanical, electrical, aero, chemical, transport, and the whole bunch of technologists/engineers together and limit the number to 1000.

All we can do is to hope and pray it won't remove from the SOL.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

DN7C said:


> I think it is really unfair to gather all civil, mechanical, electrical, aero, chemical, transport, and the whole bunch of technologists/engineers together and limit the number to 1000.
> 
> All we can do is to hope and pray it won't remove from the SOL.


I know. Removing 2339 will just remove a lot of the above mentioned engineers PR chance too. Or worse, just removing 233914 not 911, 912, 913, 915, 916 or 999


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

Congratulations hasansins on the invitation.
You've made it !

:cheer2:


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

DN7C said:


> Congratulations hasansins on the invitation.
> You've made it !
> 
> :cheer2:


Thanks but I won't take it yet. I will wait until next thursday for 189. If I don't receive anything from 189 then I will take NSW.

It wouldn't be right to take someone elses spot for SS when I can receive 189.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

BTW, does anyone know what was the last time somebody with 65 points received an invitation from NSW or VIC? :shocked:


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

DN7C said:


> BTW, does anyone know what was the last time somebody with 65 points received an invitation from NSW or VIC? :shocked:


He is the only one I see in Immitracker with 70 points + Superior English to get an invite. So, no 65 pointers have received any. None in the forum yet.

2339 guys don't get a lot of NSW invite also. But I just pray they don't remove it this year so I can still get my invite in July.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> He is the only one I see in Immitracker with 70 points + Superior English to get an invite. So, no 65 pointers have received any. None in the forum yet.
> 
> 2339 guys don't get a lot of NSW invite also. But I just pray they don't remove it this year so I can still get my invite in July.


Yes, I've already checked.
No 65 pointers have received invitations lately, other than him. 

When you say "you will get an invite in July",

is it from NSW?
will you be a prime applicant having points for superior English?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

DN7C said:


> Yes, I've already checked.
> No 65 pointers have received invitations lately, other than him.
> 
> When you say "you will get an invite in July",
> ...


No, I mean 189 invite for me and you. Well if they offer 65 points 233914 , then yes I have very good chance.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> No, I mean 189 invite for me and you. Well if they offer 65 points 233914 , then yes I have very good chance.



Good to hear that!
Best of luck for both of us ! :tea:


----------



## sharat47 (Jun 7, 2016)

Now that NSW has started inviting a good number of people hope that 65 pointers get invited as well soon since we have a 70 pointer invited already. NSW priority basis should start giving out more soon.


----------



## Zgembo12 (Sep 13, 2016)

What are the chances of people with 60 points in July? Implying 2339x stays in the system. Lot of people with knowledge in this thread so i hope you answer. (I waited 2 years for employment points, and 1 year for 7 english tests. i hope july give out 60 point invites)


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Zgembo12 said:


> What are the chances of people with 60 points in July? Implying 2339x stays in the system. Lot of people with knowledge in this thread so i hope you answer. (I waited 2 years for employment points, and 1 year for 7 english tests. i hope july give out 60 point invites)


There is a good chance. When did you lodge your EOI ? What is your English score ?


----------



## Zgembo12 (Sep 13, 2016)

New signature added


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Zgembo12 said:


> New signature added


Your English is good. Take the PTE, you will ace it, and will definitely score 79+(8+) in all. Unlike IELTS, PTE is even meaning it is same difficulty in all sections and it assesses your English ability whereas IELTS is like an English test.

You can start here. http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/672738-pte-exam-1600.html#post11928969

2 weeks of study and you will be fine to sit for a test. Go for it and get your invitation before 29 March at 70 points, when 2339 quota most likely will fill up.


----------



## Zgembo12 (Sep 13, 2016)

I will consider taking PTE-A exam. The reason I am hasitant is because I took IELTS 6 times and TOFL 2 times. 

The problem is those tests do not test your language skills, they test your test taking skills (Time management, calmness under pressure etc.) Also my IETLS crores were all over the place sometimes i would get a 9 in listening and sometimes a 6 because you loose focus for a second. Writing essays has nothing to do with writing skills, and all with speed of writting and following a proper writing style (paragraphs / conclusion) WTF I am a technologist, I wrote an essay 12 years ago in college. Its very flawed. Ive been in canada 25 years, I finished high school and college here and I struggled with IELTS, and had huge anxiety. Once i got all 9 and 8 but since my writting was 6.5 i failed, and my score was a 6.. Its very very frustruating.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Zgembo12 said:


> I will consider taking PTE-A exam. The reason I am hasitant is because I took IELTS 6 times and TOFL 2 times.
> 
> The problem is those tests do not test your language skills, they test your test taking skills (Time management, calmness under pressure etc.) Also my IETLS crores were all over the place sometimes i would get a 9 in listening and sometimes a 6 because you loose focus for a second. Writing essays has nothing to do with writing skills, and all with speed of writting and following a proper writing style (paragraphs / conclusion) WTF I am a technologist, I wrote an essay 12 years ago in college. Its very flawed. Ive been in canada 25 years, I finished high school and college here and I struggled with IELTS, and had huge anxiety. Once i got all 9 and 8 but since my writting was 6.5 i failed, and my score was a 6.. Its very very frustruating.


Lots of people been in your situation with IELTS and TOEFL. Try practice for a week, understand the format and then see how you doing. Take Practice test A not B and then you can tell us your results.

https://ptepractice.com/

We can help you from there and then you can decide if PTE is for you or not.


----------



## Kvaidya (Dec 7, 2016)

Are there any specific conditions to apply for State nomination for NSW or Victoria like :

- should be PhD
- IELTS 7 band and not PTE 7 band

What's the general difference between NSW and Victoria state nomination? Or is there any difference once nomination is received?

Please comment.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Kvaidya said:


> Are there any specific conditions to apply for State nomination for NSW or Victoria like :
> 
> - should be PhD
> - IELTS 7 band and not PTE 7 band
> ...


NSW doesn't have any requirements at all. It's like 189 with more priority for English Language skills first and then Experience.

Superior English > Proficient English > Competent English

General difference is again, no requirements. Anyone can apply whose occupation is in NSW CSOL. http://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/__da...-priority-skilled-occupation-list-2016-17.pdf


----------



## sharat47 (Jun 7, 2016)

Any idea if NSW will invite from this occupation in coming months?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sharat47 said:


> Any idea if NSW will invite from this occupation in coming months?


Well tomorrow is Monday, so lets see how it goes. They invited one 70 pointer 2339 last Thursday from this board. More invite should be coming soon. What's your point breakdown and EOI DOE ? You can show it in your signature.


----------



## sharat47 (Jun 7, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Well tomorrow is Monday, so lets see how it goes. They invited one 70 pointer 2339 last Thursday from this board. More invite should be coming soon. What's your point breakdown and EOI DOE ? You can show it in your signature.


I have mentioned my points breaakdown in my signature. 
Not sure if everyone is able to view it. I have exactly the same breakdown as yours with 0 pts for exp and 20 pts for English and DOE is Jan 12.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sharat47 said:


> I have mentioned my points breaakdown in my signature.
> Not sure if everyone is able to view it. I have exactly the same breakdown as yours with 0 pts for exp and 20 pts for English and DOE is Jan 12.


You have good chance to get 189 invite. You may be the last few to get it. Plus 233911 Aeronautical Engineer is rare and might seek some 190 invite too. There are too many 233914 Engineering Technologist, so less competition for you.

If things go well this Feb 15th invitation rounds and with Christmas break movement, you won't have to worry about 190, you might get 189. Let me see if last year the Christmas break actually caused the cut-off dates to jump. 

You can also have a look.

Internet Archive Wayback Machine


----------



## sharat47 (Jun 7, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> sharat47 said:
> 
> 
> > I have mentioned my points breaakdown in my signature.
> ...


Well I don't think there will be a difference with 233911 and 233914 because they invite based on the starting 2339X code. So I think 189 chance is same for most of us so probably only July. Only NSW I think I might have a slight advantage due to the occupation.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sharat47 said:


> Well I don't think there will be a difference with 233911 and 233914 because they invite based on the starting 2339X code. So I think 189 chance is same for most of us so probably only July. Only NSW I think I might have a slight advantage due to the occupation.


No NSW invite is very specific. They don't invite like 2339, but rather like they need a 233913 Biomedical Engineer, so they will invite one even if that person has 60 points while cut-off point is 65. Look at immitracker.

Some occupation jumped by a month last year during the Christmas break but there wasn't that much demand last year compared to now. Let's hope it happens this year.

Edit: Your signature doesn't always comes under every post, very unusual. Are you posting from cell phone or such ? I don't know if that will be the reason.
Edit: No I checked, smart phone isn't the issue.


----------



## sharat47 (Jun 7, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> sharat47 said:
> 
> 
> > Well I don't think there will be a difference with 233911 and 233914 because they invite based on the starting 2339X code. So I think 189 chance is same for most of us so probably only July. Only NSW I think I might have a slight advantage due to the occupation.
> ...


You are right about NSW invite, I was talking about 189 invite which is same for all 2339X categories so I will be in the queue system. Since the cutoff for 189 is currently at 28 Nov, a one month jump seems like too far away. Anyways let's just hope it happens and Feb 14 will probably will give more clues.

I am using smartphone don't know why signature doesn't show up.


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

So in about 40 hours they will distribute new 189 invites I think. Correct me if I am wrong please.


----------



## sharat47 (Jun 7, 2016)

hasansins said:


> So in about 40 hours they will distribute new 189 invites I think. Correct me if I am wrong please.


Yea that's right bro and you are on your way to the invite that day.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sharat47 said:


> You are right about NSW invite, I was talking about 189 invite which is same for all 2339X categories so I will be in the queue system. Since the cutoff for 189 is currently at 28 Nov, a one month jump seems like too far away. Anyways let's just hope it happens and Feb 14 will probably will give more clues.
> 
> I am using smartphone don't know why signature doesn't show up.


Yes. lets hope it goes to 14 Dec at least this week, else I am definitely doomed.



hasansins said:


> So in about 40 hours they will distribute new 189 invites I think. Correct me if I am wrong please.


Yes. That's right. I don't know when they invite whether at midnight or in the morning, but 15th Feb is the time.


----------



## sharat47 (Jun 7, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Yes. lets hope it goes to 14 Dec at least this week, else I am definitely doomed.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. That's right. I don't know when they invite whether at midnight or in the morning, but 15th Feb is the time.


Usually it's at 1pm GMT which is equivalent to 12:00am Australian time. So 14th Feb 1pm GMT (=12am Feb 15th Australian time) check for the invitations.


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

sharat47 said:


> Yea that's right bro and you are on your way to the invite that day.


I hope so. It would be a good present for my wife on valentines day ).


----------



## Kvaidya (Dec 7, 2016)

Hi Guys,

Please update your DOE once today's result is out. Thanks.


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

I have good news everybody! I got 189 invite finally.


----------



## sharat47 (Jun 7, 2016)

hasansins said:


> I have good news everybody! I got 189 invite finally.


Congrats dude!


----------



## sharat47 (Jun 7, 2016)

Anyone else with an invite today?


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

hasansins said:


> I have good news everybody! I got 189 invite finally.


Congratulations !!!!!


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

29/11/2016 DOE guy with 65 points has updated MYIMMITRACKER as invited.

eep: Things are not in favourable for the 2017 Jan guys.

Looks like it's a record EOI submission in Nov 2016 from the ET's


----------



## sharat47 (Jun 7, 2016)

DN7C said:


> 29/11/2016 DOE guy with 65 points has updated MYIMMITRACKER as invited.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still hoping for a jump in the Cutoff dates for the next rounds.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

sharat47 said:


> Still hoping for a jump in the Cutoff dates for the next rounds.


There are two guys with 65 points who has submitted EOI's on 1st of Dec. 
Looks like they haven't invited yet.

What if December is worse than November ?:yell:


----------



## sharat47 (Jun 7, 2016)

DN7C said:


> sharat47 said:
> 
> 
> > Still hoping for a jump in the Cutoff dates for the next rounds.
> ...


That's just crazy. The way it's moving I don't think for the last round on March 29 they would even finish inviting all the December EOIs.


----------



## Kvaidya (Dec 7, 2016)

I haven't got invite yet, atleast in this round.

DOE - 6th Dec


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

DN7C said:


> There are two guys with 65 points who has submitted EOI's on 1st of Dec.
> Looks like they haven't invited yet.
> 
> What if December is worse than November ?:yell:


I think till 21st Dec, it will be worse. But by then, it may be all over. I am afraid with the current rate, people of 21st Dec won't even be invited.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Kvaidya said:


> I haven't got invite yet, atleast in this round.
> 
> DOE - 6th Dec


Can you please update your signature. 

I think you will get it on 15 March if not 1 March.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> I think till 21st Dec, it will be worse. But by then, it may be all over. I am afraid with the current rate, people of 21st Dec won't even be invited.


:bolt: by then, everything will be done :dizzy:


----------



## Kvaidya (Dec 7, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Can you please update your signature.
> 
> I think you will get it on 15 March if not 1 March.


As per some of the quotes, 1st Dec guys have not received invites, it means the cut-off has not moved even 3 days. last time it moved 4 days. 
It's getting worse. I hope it should atleast move to 6th Dec 2016 which is my DOE till the last invite round for 233914.
I desperately need to know the cut-off from this round to know my fate.

God help me.

__________________
ANZSCO Code: 233914
OCCUPATION: Engineering Technologist
EA MSA Outcome: 06/12/2016
EOI Subclass 189: 65 Points DOE: 06/12/2016 
EOI Subclass 190 NSW: 70 Points DOE: 12/02/2017
EOI Subclass 190 VIC: 70 Points DOE: 12/02/2017
INVITATION: awaited


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

Kvaidya said:


> As per some of the quotes, 1st Dec guys have not received invites, it means the cut-off has not moved even 3 days. last time it moved 4 days.
> It's getting worse. I hope it should atleast move to 6th Dec 2016 which is my DOE till the last invite round for 233914.
> I desperately need to know the cut-off from this round to know my fate.
> 
> God help me.


Now there's a guy with DOE 1st Dec 2016 marked invitation received on MYIMMITRACKER.


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

So even after feb 15th results our scenario with 65 points looks same as it was one month before :behindsofa:


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

DN7C said:


> :bolt: by then, everything will be done :dizzy:


Unfortunately, that's how it looks like. Do you have Superior English ? You might get NSW 190 then.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Kvaidya said:


> As per some of the quotes, 1st Dec guys have not received invites, it means the cut-off has not moved even 3 days. last time it moved 4 days.
> It's getting worse. I hope it should atleast move to 6th Dec 2016 which is my DOE till the last invite round for 233914.
> I desperately need to know the cut-off from this round to know my fate.
> 
> ...


You will get it. Either 1st or 15th March for sure. Your priority for now will be to prepare Form 80, 1221, collect all PCC and do My Health Declarations and not worry about invite. Lodge on 1st or 15 March and try get a direct grant.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ganesh.eng said:


> So even after feb 15th results our scenario with 65 points looks same as it was one month before :behindsofa:


I don't think we are getting 189 this year, that's almost sure. Let's hope for NSW now.


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> I don't think we are getting 189 this year, that's almost sure. Let's hope for NSW now.


I cant just hope for NSW like you, because I do not have superior English yet. 

So all on English score now for me and will see how it goes for me


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Unfortunately, that's how it looks like. Do you have Superior English ? You might get NSW 190 then.


Nope zaback21.

I only have,
25/NOV/2016 L 68/R 81/S 81/W 64
04/JAN/2017 L 77/R 82/S 84/W 84


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> I don't think we are getting 189 this year, that's almost sure. Let's hope for NSW now.


Yes  

Having superior English will fetch you an invitation from NSW. 
Good luck for people with good English, including you zaback21.


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

DN7C said:


> Nope zaback21.
> 
> I only have,
> 25/NOV/2016 L 68/R 81/S 81/W 64
> 04/JAN/2017 L 77/R 82/S 84/W 84


So have you booked exam ?


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

ganesh.eng said:


> So have you booked exam ?


Not yet :boink:

We are expecting a baby in March.
I will have a lot of unplanned things to do in coming weeks.
Thinking of booking an exam after 20th of march. I'm kind of stressed with all of this migration, job, baby and all. I know it's and lame excuse for not to do it properly.

Right now I'm in the process of making up the mind. op2:


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

DN7C said:


> Not yet :boink:
> 
> We are expecting a baby in March.
> I will have a lot of unplanned things to do in coming weeks.
> ...


Good luck with your baby :baby:
ALL IS WELL


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ganesh.eng said:


> I cant just hope for NSW like you, because I do not have superior English yet.
> 
> So all on English score now for me and will see how it goes for me


You have 65 points and I am assuming Proficient English. It's no way near not getting 190 Invite numbers, these are definitely going to fetch you a 190, after Superior English guys are cleared. For now, I am waiting for 70 pointers to clear, then maybe I may get one.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

DN7C said:


> Not yet :boink:
> 
> We are expecting a baby in March.
> I will have a lot of unplanned things to do in coming weeks.
> ...


Well try do it before 20. More like 11-12 March so you can try for 15 March invite. With 75 points,you are a sure invite.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

ganesh.eng said:


> Good luck with your baby :baby:
> ALL IS WELL


Thanks Brother !


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Well try do it before 20. More like 11-12 March so you can try for 15 March invite. With 75 points,you are a sure invite.


 zaback21, yes it will.

but, the baby is scheduled to be delivered on 10th of march and I need to be with wife during her difficult days.

I will take the exam on 20-25 march and hope for an invite on April 1st rounds if PTE scores allow me.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

DN7C said:


> zaback21, yes it will.
> 
> but, the baby is scheduled to be delivered on 10th of march and I need to be with wife during her difficult days.
> 
> I will take the exam on 20-25 march and hope for an invite on April 1st rounds if PTE scores allow me.:fingerscrossed:


Ok great. Congrats on your baby. The most likely last invite date is March 29, not 1st April. So, try plan according to that. Last time my result was delayed 5 workings days (so it can mean 7 days delay).

Plus you want to be able to take the test again in case you miss the mark.


----------



## Kvaidya (Dec 7, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> You will get it. Either 1st or 15th March for sure. Your priority for now will be to prepare Form 80, 1221, collect all PCC and do My Health Declarations and not worry about invite. Lodge on 1st or 15 March and try get a direct grant.


Hi Zaback21,

Thanks for the motivational words. Just a quick query.

Does the Form 80 and 1221 needs to be filled for all family members (Me, Wife & 3 years old Kid)?

And does the 3 years old kid also needs to go under Medical exam?

Please comment.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Kvaidya said:


> Hi Zaback21,
> 
> Thanks for the motivational words. Just a quick query.
> 
> ...


Form 80 + 12221 for you. Form 1221 for the rest of your family members.

I am not sure if the 3 year old will need to go for Medical. The best way to find is as I said before, do My Health Declarations and the Referral Letter will contain what needs to be done for each applicant. You can find out.


----------



## Kvaidya (Dec 7, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Form 80 + 12221 for you. Form 1221 for the rest of your family members.
> 
> I am not sure if the 3 year old will need to go for Medical. The best way to find is as I said before, do My Health Declarations and the Referral Letter will contain what needs to be done for each applicant. You can find out.


I am not aware of the Invitation completion process yet...

Where does we need to fill "My Health Declarations" and when ?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Kvaidya said:


> I am not aware of the Invitation completion process yet...
> 
> Where does we need to fill "My Health Declarations" and when ?


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lodge-grant-gang-2017-a-106.html#post11946185

You can do My Health Declarations now in ImmiAccount. You can choose to do your Medical 1-2 days before your 1st march invite.

You would want to be doing Medical before you lodge 189, so you can mention you have already done your medical by giving them your HAP ID.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Ok great. Congrats on your baby. The most likely last invite date is March 29, not 1st April. So, try plan according to that. Last time my result was delayed 5 workings days (so it can mean 7 days delay).
> 
> Plus you want to be able to take the test again in case you miss the mark.


Thanks for the wishes zaback21.
I'll have some buffer dates for receiving the results. Got your point !


----------



## Kvaidya (Dec 7, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lodge-grant-gang-2017-a-106.html#post11946185
> 
> You can do My Health Declarations now in ImmiAccount. You can choose to do your Medical 1-2 days before your 1st march invite.
> 
> You would want to be doing Medical before you lodge 189, so you can mention you have already done your medical by giving them your HAP ID.


Sorry Zaback21, i am presently not aware of the immiaccount, so didn't your point.

Could you please help me to understand this, specially immiaccount.
i may be missing something.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Kvaidya said:


> Sorry Zaback21, i am presently not aware of the immiaccount, so didn't your point.
> 
> Could you please help me to understand this, specially immiaccount.
> i may be missing something.


Create an account here. Then follow my previous post or here it is:

https://online.immi.gov.au/lusc/login

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lodge-grant-gang-2017-a-106.html#post11946185


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

I think most of the dec 65 scorer will receive the invitation before the ceiling closes out. As per myimmitracker there aren't much 70 scorer on engeering technologist. Additionally, x-mas season has lower down the skill assessment. 
Hence, 65 pointers have a greater chance to receive the invitation.


----------



## sharat47 (Jun 7, 2016)

Jakin said:


> I think most of the dec 65 scorer will receive the invitation before the ceiling closes out. As per myimmitracker there aren't much 70 scorer on engeering technologist. Additionally, x-mas season has lower down the skill assessment.
> Hence, 65 pointers have a greater chance to receive the invitation.


Hey Jakin, immitracker only shows people who have entered their details. Many others would have applued through agent, etc. and not entered their details on immitracker so we cannot base our judgments on that.


----------



## sharat47 (Jun 7, 2016)

Guys I just have a question on 190 EOI for NSW in which there was a question similar to this : "Would the candidate be prepared to live in a region outside the capital cities?" 
I clicked No, so would that affect my chances by any means?

Also can I create another 190 EOI with this option ticked? I already have submitted with both 189 and 190 in a single EOI. Is there any problem in creating another 190 for same state?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sharat47 said:


> Guys I just have a question on 190 EOI for NSW in which there was a question similar to this : "Would the candidate be prepared to live in a region outside the capital cities?"
> I clicked No, so would that affect my chances by any means?
> 
> Also can I create another 190 EOI with this option ticked? I already have submitted with both 189 and 190 in a single EOI. Is there any problem in creating another 190 for same state?


You select Yes. But you won't be forced to live outside the Capital City.

Yes, it may affects your chances. You may not be invited if they want to nominate someone who they expect/prefer they would live outside the Capital City.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Jakin said:


> I think most of the dec 65 scorer will receive the invitation before the ceiling closes out. As per myimmitracker there aren't much 70 scorer on engeering technologist. Additionally, x-mas season has lower down the skill assessment.
> Hence, 65 pointers have a greater chance to receive the invitation.


The reason there aren't any 70 scorer cos they get invited in 14 days max and hence you don't see them waiting much. 65 pointers been waiting long long time.


----------



## sharat47 (Jun 7, 2016)

Guys I just received my NSW invitation for nomination.


----------



## Kvaidya (Dec 7, 2016)

sharat47 said:


> Guys I just received my NSW invitation for nomination.


Hi Sharat, Please update your Signature.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

Kvaidya said:


> Hi Sharat, Please update your Signature.


Yes Please !

or post the point breakdown and DOE here


----------



## sharat47 (Jun 7, 2016)

DN7C said:


> Kvaidya said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Sharat, Please update your Signature.
> ...


I have updated it guys. All of you will also receive invitations soon.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

sharat47 said:


> I have updated it guys. All of you will also receive invitations soon.


Signature
ANZSCO Code: 233911 Aeronautical Engineer
EA MSA (Fast Track): 7 Dec 2016
PTE-A: L 89, R 90, S 83, W 90 : 12 Jan 2017
EOI Lodged : 65 points for 189 and NSW 70 points : 12 Jan 2017 
Invitation Received: 17 Feb 2017 (NSW 190)
VISA Lodged:

Two possible reasons for your invitation,
1. ANZSCO Code: 233911 Aeronautical Engineer
2. Superior English


----------



## sharat47 (Jun 7, 2016)

DN7C said:


> sharat47 said:
> 
> 
> > I have updated it guys. All of you will also receive invitations soon.
> ...


Yea there's not much Aeronautical people who applied which made it easier for me.


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

sharat47 said:


> Guys I just received my NSW invitation for nomination.


Congrats! What was your DOE?


----------



## sharat47 (Jun 7, 2016)

hasansins said:


> sharat47 said:
> 
> 
> > Guys I just received my NSW invitation for nomination.
> ...


Thanks. DOE was 13 Jan 2017.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sharat47 said:


> Yea there's not much Aeronautical people who applied which made it easier for me.


Yes of course. But I think Superior English and DOE made the difference too. Mine, DN7C and others all has DOE after you. But it is good to finally see someone invited with 65 points from 2339. 

Take the invite, as you probably won't get 189 this year with the way 189 is moving.

Congrats !


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Yes of course. But I think Superior English and DOE made the difference too. Mine, DN7C and others all has DOE after you. But it is good to finally see someone invited with 65 points from 2339.
> 
> Take the invite, as you probably won't get 189 this year with the way 189 is moving.
> 
> Congrats !


Exactly,:amen:

It's great to see someone getting invited from the month of January.
And it makes the month of December more curious.
What actually happened in December? How many people submitted EOI's? :spy:


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

DN7C said:


> Exactly,:amen:
> 
> It's great to see someone getting invited from the month of January.
> And it makes the month of December more curious.
> What actually happened in December? How many people submitted EOI's? :spy:


That is indeed a mystery. Are there a lot of people waiting or not much. But I think his Aero occupation code made the difference too. In any case its good to see finally a 2339 with 65 points.


----------



## sharat47 (Jun 7, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> sharat47 said:
> 
> 
> > Yea there's not much Aeronautical people who applied which made it easier for me.
> ...


Yea I will take the invite with the way 189 is going. Do I need police clearance certificates when applying for nomination? And will a Case officer contact me after submission of docs? Thanks.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sharat47 said:


> Yea I will take the invite with the way 189 is going. Do I need police clearance certificates when applying for nomination? And will a Case officer contact me after submission of docs? Thanks.


I don't think so. 

Read this : Skilled nominated migration (190) - Live & Work in New South Wales

It has everything.


----------



## Mubashir uddin (Nov 17, 2016)

*
Dear All, 

I am Civil Engineer but E.A has acknowledged me as a "Engineering Technologist".....I have submitted my EOI on 5th-Jan-2017 with 65 points (including SS).

Can anyone provide any info what are the chances to get an invitation soon from NSW under Occupation code 233914 Engineer Technologist?*


Regards, 

Mubashir.


----------



## sharat47 (Jun 7, 2016)

Mubashir uddin said:


> *
> Dear All,
> 
> I am Civil Engineer but E.A has acknowledged me as a "Engineering Technologist".....I have submitted my EOI on 5th-Jan-2017 with 65 points (including SS).
> ...


Hello Mubashir, I think at the moment NSW hasn't started to invite ETs with 65 points yet. But surely soon enough they will start to so that they meet their big quota. What I understood is they try to invite people who are sure to get 189 (maybe soon or later) so 65+5 should get soon otherwise they would be picked up by 189 if not this year atleast July. 

Basically I have seen they try to 'poach' people who will be invited on 189 especially for pro rata occupations. In that way people who qualify for both visas but wish to get faster invite will apply for 190 and give their 2 year commitment to NSW.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

sharat47 said:


> Hello Mubashir, I think at the moment NSW hasn't started to invite ETs with 65 points yet. But surely soon enough they will start to so that they meet their big quota. What I understood is they try to invite people who are sure to get 189 (maybe soon or later) so 65+5 should get soon otherwise they would be picked up by 189 if not this year atleast July.
> 
> Basically I have seen they try to 'poach' people who will be invited on 189 especially for pro rata occupations. In that way people who qualify for both visas but wish to get faster invite will apply for 190 and give their 2 year commitment to NSW.


sharat47, I like what you are suggesting and hope it's true as only a few invitations left in 189.

Has it happened in the previous years?


----------



## sharat47 (Jun 7, 2016)

DN7C said:


> sharat47 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Mubashir, I think at the moment NSW hasn't started to invite ETs with 65 points yet. But surely soon enough they will start to so that they meet their big quota. What I understood is they try to invite people who are sure to get 189 (maybe soon or later) so 65+5 should get soon otherwise they would be picked up by 189 if not this year atleast July.
> ...


I have not seen the trend in previous years but I have been observing for last few months. Suppose a person will surely have an invite next round for 189, they would invite that guy before the next round and try to get him to accept 190. If that person is not aware of how 189/190 functions, then he could easily be led into 190. Even in this group hasansins had 70 and he was invited by NSW before 189 round. 

I guess they do this with pro rata occupations more often. In that case it shouldn't be long before they invite 65 pointers as well if they can't get 70 pointers to accept 190 at all.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

sharat47 said:


> I have not seen the trend in previous years but I have been observing for last few months. Suppose a person will surely have an invite next round for 189, they would invite that guy before the next round and try to get him to accept 190. If that person is not aware of how 189/190 functions, then he could easily be led into 190. Even in this group hasansins had 70 and he was invited by NSW before 189 round.
> 
> I guess they do this with pro rata occupations more often. In that case it shouldn't be long before they invite 65 pointers as well if they can't get 70 pointers to accept 190 at all.


You do have a theory to explain the incident of inviting hasansins and yourself on 190.
However, hasansins had superior English and you applied for 233911 Aeronautical Engineer. Either way, the fact that NSW sending invitations to people with best qualifications for the 189 suitability seems to be true.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sharat47 said:


> I have not seen the trend in previous years but I have been observing for last few months. Suppose a person will surely have an invite next round for 189, they would invite that guy before the next round and try to get him to accept 190. If that person is not aware of how 189/190 functions, then he could easily be led into 190. Even in this group hasansins had 70 and he was invited by NSW before 189 round.
> 
> I guess they do this with pro rata occupations more often. In that case it shouldn't be long before they invite 65 pointers as well if they can't get 70 pointers to accept 190 at all.





DN7C said:


> You do have a theory to explain the incident of inviting hasansins and yourself on 190.
> However, hasansins had superior English and you applied for 233911 Aeronautical Engineer. Either way, the fact that NSW sending invitations to people with best qualifications for the 189 suitability seems to be true.


NSW 190 selection criteria and 189 selection criteria is pretty much same with highest points first, except NSW 190 filters based on English first, experience later and finally DOE.

I wouldn't call NSW 190 poaching anyone. Hasansins would have never gotten 190 NSW even if he applied and paid $300, because by the time his 190 would be approved, he would have received 189 and EOI locked. NSW wouldn't have approved his 190 then.

shahrat47 NSW 190 is not yet confirmed. If he receives 189 before NSW 190 is approved, he would end up with 189 instead of 190. NSW may take upto 12 weeks (3 months), so he may have a chance for 189 till 190 is approved. But for now, till 189 is finished and NSW still yet to invite in bulk, this sort of things will keep on happening. Once 189 quota is reached, then everyone will accept 190 and we will finally see 65 or maybe even 60 pointers getting invite, though 2339 people's chances are very slim as we don't get a lot of invite like Mechanical or Civil guys do.


----------



## sharat47 (Jun 7, 2016)

That's actually correct Zaback I didnt think that further. They may not be able to do that but they can poach people into paying 300$ by inviting them before a 189 round and keeping an expiry date of 14 days. Some people might be sceptic about their next round invites so they pay 300$ before the 14 day expiry.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sharat47 said:


> That's actually correct Zaback I didnt think that further. They may not be able to do that but they can poach people into paying 300$ by inviting them before a 189 round and keeping an expiry date of 14 days. Some people might be sceptic about their next round invites so they pay 300$ before the 14 day expiry.


Well they are inviting based on their selection criteria. For 70 pointers, it's just never works as they get 189 within 14 days. For 65 pointers, now they have a chance to get 65 pointers like you who is most likely won't get 189 and will accept. It's not their fault that 189 snatches their invite before they can approve !!! Plus there is no reason why wouldn't invite the best candidate first. 

Anyway, most people end up on Sydney anyway, as more engg jobs are there than any place in Australia + more multicultural and every community has their own area and places to engage and shop, unlike SA where I heard there are some places where people has never seen a non-white in their life ever before lol.

Edit: Plus Sydney is a lot better. Queensland has their flooding problem. And Victoria their bush fires every year. NSW has none. Plus there are severe water shortage in Victoria unlike NSW.


----------



## sharat47 (Jun 7, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> sharat47 said:
> 
> 
> > That's actually correct Zaback I didnt think that further. They may not be able to do that but they can poach people into paying 300$ by inviting them before a 189 round and keeping an expiry date of 14 days. Some people might be sceptic about their next round invites so they pay 300$ before the 14 day expiry.
> ...


Agree with you fully. On the downside, Sydney is more expensive to live than others.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sharat47 said:


> Agree with you fully. On the downside, Sydney is more expensive to live than others.


That I agree. Sydney is very expensive. Maybe get a job and buy a nice little house in the suburb. The transportation is very good. It doesn't take more than 30-40 mins to drive to city for work everyday which you probably spend more in traffic jam in India. It takes me sometimes 2 hrs to make a distance of 5-6 kms in Dhaka while I could travel 50 kms in 30 mins in Australia.


----------



## sharat47 (Jun 7, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> sharat47 said:
> 
> 
> > Agree with you fully. On the downside, Sydney is more expensive to live than others.
> ...


Really? I thought the traffic in Sydney is as bad. On YouTube videos and news they portray Sydney roadblocks like too much of a fuss. Not sure how it is in actual.

With the number of increased migration it sure would have significant impact on the traffic in some time.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sharat47 said:


> Really? I thought the traffic in Sydney is as bad. On YouTube videos and news they portray Sydney roadblocks like too much of a fuss. Not sure how it is in actual.
> 
> With the number of increased migration it sure would have significant impact on the traffic in some time.


Not really. Roadblocks are different thing, it's not traffic jam. Sydney city hardly has much jam compared to NY or London or Paris.

If you are going to work in Sydney CBD, you will most likely won't drive but take the train straight to CBD. Sydney CBD parking each day is usually $30-60/day.

There are actually less people now than it was 10 years ago. 10 years ago anyone who studied, finished their degree and got PR in less than 2 months (I have seen lots of 40 days).

They had to stop it cos every Tom, Dick and Harry who could barely speak English would get into Chef or Hair Dresser course of 1.5 years, then contact a restaurant/salon and pay them to give them 900 hrs of work experience certificate and voila, PR in 2 months.

Now unless you are good, you are not getting in.


----------



## sharat47 (Jun 7, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> sharat47 said:
> 
> 
> > Really? I thought the traffic in Sydney is as bad. On YouTube videos and news they portray Sydney roadblocks like too much of a fuss. Not sure how it is in actual.
> ...


Yea not many opportunities existed back then either. Even now the opportunities in Australia are not as high as in USA or other countries I believe but the comparative ease of permanent residence makes people flock to Australia.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sharat47 said:


> Yea not many opportunities existed back then either. Even now the opportunities in Australia are not as high as in USA or other countries I believe but the comparative ease of permanent residence makes people flock to Australia.


That's true. USA would be the best place for aero guys like us. Aus has almost none barring some gov and airline industry.


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

I lodged my visa finally. Right now I am in prague walking around the city, a well deserved vacation .

Lets see how long it will take for grant. I will keep you guys updated once I get some news. Good luck on next rounds to all of you!


----------



## Mubashir uddin (Nov 17, 2016)

hasansins said:


> I lodged my visa finally. Right now I am in prague walking around the city, a well deserved vacation .
> 
> Lets see how long it will take for grant. I will keep you guys updated once I get some news. Good luck on next rounds to all of you!


That's very good news ....Congratulations.

I see your signature the Points really does the trick ...I think I will attempt my PTE to increase score as well.

Again Congratz for the Invitation.


----------



## Mubashir uddin (Nov 17, 2016)

sharat47 said:


> Hello Mubashir, I think at the moment NSW hasn't started to invite ETs with 65 points yet. But surely soon enough they will start to so that they meet their big quota. What I understood is they try to invite people who are sure to get 189 (maybe soon or later) so 65+5 should get soon otherwise they would be picked up by 189 if not this year atleast July.
> 
> Basically I have seen they try to 'poach' people who will be invited on 189 especially for pro rata occupations. In that way people who qualify for both visas but wish to get faster invite will apply for 190 and give their 2 year commitment to NSW.


*Thank you for the explanation...I like your thinking and it seems quite logical to me...You r right let's hope they will invite us soon....Meanwhile I will try to find time to attempt PTE to increase score*


----------



## jass123 (May 10, 2016)

*Need Advice*

Hello everyone,

Hope you all are doing good.

I am also assessed as Engineering technologist in Sept’16 with 8 years of exp, lauched EOI in Sept’16 with 60 points (189) and 65 points (190 QLD in Dec’16).

As per your expertise could you pl share your thoughts on Invitation process.
In the last Year ET got their invitation at the threshold criteria (60 points) easily,
But in the current year DIBP observed reluctant to reduce the cut off back to 60 points specially after Pro rata occupation implementation. 

Now I am in great jeopardy and raised following query:-

1. Will DIBP reduce the cut off in the current year or not?

2. I have seen ISCAH reports they have mentioned DIBP looking forward to change GSM point system. So this will affect our submitted EOI or not.
( http://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2017/02/newsletter224.pdf) 

3. Is their is any possibility of removing Engineering tech. Occupation in the next SOL list (17-18)?

Since I don’t have any time constraint, I have not planned to give PTE yet because I am in no hurry to apply, I could wait upto July’17/ or next Application intake, but fearing of above mentioned queries.

PLEASE GIVE YOUR VALUABLE COMMENTS GUYS, I am waiting for your reply.

Good luck for your Immigration process. Hope we all get Invitations Soon.

Thank You.


----------



## hibaa92 (Feb 7, 2017)

If I apply for NSW - do I have to move their immediately or I can go after a couple of years? I want PR but dont plan on migrating to Australia for atleast 2 years.


----------



## hibaa92 (Feb 7, 2017)

hasansins said:


> I lodged my visa finally. Right now I am in prague walking around the city, a well deserved vacation .
> 
> Lets see how long it will take for grant. I will keep you guys updated once I get some news. Good luck on next rounds to all of you!


The SkillSelect website said that there can only be one invitation at a time. So, how come you could wait for 189 withut rejecting 190?


----------



## Kvaidya (Dec 7, 2016)

jass123 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Hope you all are doing good.
> 
> ...


When would we get to know that Engineering Technologist SOL's fate for next year? by May or earlier?

Job code: 233914
189 EOI submitted on 6th Dec 16 with 65 points


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Kvaidya said:


> When would we get to know that Engineering Technologist SOL's fate for next year? by May or earlier?
> 
> Job code: 233914
> 189 EOI submitted on 6th Dec 16 with 65 points


By mid May to start of June.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

hibaa92 said:


> The SkillSelect website said that there can only be one invitation at a time. So, how come you could wait for 189 withut rejecting 190?


NSW state first invite you through email, not in SkillSelect EOI. You accept the invite by paying $300 and upload some documents. NSW will take up to 14 weeks to approve (though it's on average 1 month). After it's is approved by state, your EOI will then be locked and then you can apply for 190 through SkilSelect. Hence, even if you accept the NSW invite and somehow you get 189 before they approve, you can still end up with 189 invite.


----------



## hibaa92 (Feb 7, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> NSW state first invite you through email, not in SkillSelect EOI. You accept the invite by paying $300 and upload some documents. NSW will take up to 14 weeks to approve (though it's on average 1 month). After it's is approved by state, your EOI will then be locked and then you can apply for 190 through SkilSelect. Hence, even if you accept the NSW invite and somehow you get 189 before they approve, you can still end up with 189 invite.


Thanks! Good to know.


----------



## hibaa92 (Feb 7, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> NSW state first invite you through email, not in SkillSelect EOI. You accept the invite by paying $300 and upload some documents. NSW will take up to 14 weeks to approve (though it's on average 1 month). After it's is approved by state, your EOI will then be locked and then you can apply for 190 through SkilSelect. Hence, even if you accept the NSW invite and somehow you get 189 before they approve, you can still end up with 189 invite.


Do I have chance for NSW this year with 65 points and DOE 28/02/2017?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

hibaa92 said:


> Do I have chance for NSW this year with 65 points and DOE 28/02/2017?


Same as me with NSW 190 invite, our only hope. Lets hope we get it tomorrow or at least within a month. Your Superior English will help you get it.

Else, if 2339 is still in SOL, July 1st week invite is sure invite for us. Lets pray for some invite tomorrow !

Edit: Anyway, did you select 190 NSW in EOI ? You should if you want an invite this year.


----------



## Mubashir uddin (Nov 17, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> By mid May to start of June.


*Hi, Bro God forbid what will happen if they remove the Engineer Technologist from the SOL list for 2017...?

There are practically 100's of people who have been assessed with Engineer Technologist Occupation myself included.... (Civil, Mechanical, Electrical and so on....)....What will happen to everyone if they decided to remove the Occupation. *


----------



## hibaa92 (Feb 7, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Same as me with NSW 190 invite, our only hope. Lets hope we get it tomorrow or at least within a month. Your Superior English will help you get it.
> 
> Else, if 2339 is still in SOL, July 1st week invite is sure invite for us. Lets pray for some invite tomorrow !
> 
> Edit: Anyway, did you select 190 NSW in EOI ? You should if you want an invite this year.


Why do you think tomorrow? Is it given on specific dates?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

hibaa92 said:


> Why do you think tomorrow? Is it given on specific dates?


Everyday we pray that we get it tomorrow !



Mubashir uddin said:


> *Hi, Bro God forbid what will happen if they remove the Engineer Technologist from the SOL list for 2017...?
> 
> There are practically 100's of people who have been assessed with Engineer Technologist Occupation myself included.... (Civil, Mechanical, Electrical and so on....)....What will happen to everyone if they decided to remove the Occupation. *



We won't get our PR.


----------



## hibaa92 (Feb 7, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Same as me with NSW 190 invite, our only hope. Lets hope we get it tomorrow or at least within a month. Your Superior English will help you get it.
> 
> Else, if 2339 is still in SOL, July 1st week invite is sure invite for us. Lets pray for some invite tomorrow !
> 
> Edit: Anyway, did you select 190 NSW in EOI ? You should if you want an invite this year.


No, I didn't select 190 yet because I didn't have a clear understanding of the process until now. Also, I dont want to be bound to a state because I don't plan on moving anytime soon. I am not in any hurry for invitation, only worried about removal from SOL.

So, master plan :hat: is it possible I apply for NSW in April ----> and then while I wait for 14 weeks for them to approve I can see if I get ivitation in July first week and otherwise I can take NSW?


Anyways, right now I only have 60 points, waiting for birthday next week for 65.


----------



## hibaa92 (Feb 7, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Everyday we pray that we get it tomorrow !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL! Waiting sucks. I am thinking of logging out of everything and coming back in like three months.


----------



## Mubashir uddin (Nov 17, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Everyday we pray that we get it tomorrow !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah u r right...But if that happens (ET removal), is there a way to change the occupation code...Do we have to approach the EA again and do the same process once again...?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

hibaa92 said:


> No, I didn't select 190 yet because I didn't have a clear understanding of the process until now. Also, I dont want to be bound to a state because I don't plan on moving anytime soon. I am not in any hurry for invitation, only worried about removal from SOL.
> 
> So, master plan :hat: is it possible I apply for NSW in April ----> and then while I wait for 14 weeks for them to approve I can see if I get ivitation in July first week and otherwise I can take NSW?
> 
> ...


They approved one person last week in a week, so it may just be 1 week instead of 14 weeks. Plus on average it is just 4 weeks ( a month). 14 weeks won't still be till July.

Hence, you need to decide what you want to do. If it is removed from SOL, you would have missed out on 190 NSW this year and PR.


----------



## hibaa92 (Feb 7, 2017)

Mubashir uddin said:


> Yeah u r right...But if that happens (ET removal), is there a way to change the occupation code...Do we have to approach the EA again and do the same process once again...?


Yes, you can. I spoke to my assessor recently about this. You can apply for a different code. In that case, you will have two occupation outcomes.


----------



## hibaa92 (Feb 7, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> They approved one person last week in a week, so it may just be 1 week instead of 14 weeks. Plus on average it is just 4 weeks ( a month). 14 weeks won't still be till July.
> 
> Hence, you need to decide what you want to do. If it is removed from SOL, you would have missed out on 190 NSW this year and PR.


Ok, I see. I think I should go ahead with NSW.

How much time do we have to accept NSW invite once we get it?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

hibaa92 said:


> Ok, I see. I think I should go ahead with NSW.
> 
> How much time do we have to accept NSW invite once we get it?


14 days to accept, then whatever they take to approve + 60 days to lodge in EOI.


----------



## hibaa92 (Feb 7, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> 14 days to accept, then whatever they take to approve + 60 days to lodge in EOI.


Ok, thanks. Skill Select is down I think. Not loading.


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

To the engineers in the house, read this to calm your fears a little. Its positive news.
http://www.iscah.com/engineers-recommended-to-remain-on-the-skilled-list-for-201718/

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

hibaa92 said:


> LOL! Waiting sucks. I am thinking of logging out of everything and coming back in like three months.


Bro, same here, but one way or the other, the so much uncertainty makes one to go back reading immigration stuff

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## hibaa92 (Feb 7, 2017)

mctowel said:


> Bro, same here, but one way or the other, the so much uncertainty makes one to go back reading immigration stuff
> 
> __________________________________
> EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
> ...


I am not a Bro .. lol


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

hibaa92 said:


> I am not a Bro .. lol


Hahah... Sorry friend

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

mctowel said:


> To the engineers in the house, read this to calm your fears a little. Its positive news.
> Engineers recommended to remain on the skilled list for 2017/18 | Iscah
> 
> __________________________________
> ...


It's not. Its just the recommendation every authority does every year to the The Department of Education and Training to not remove the subject from SOL. The Department of Education and Training has the final say.


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> It's not. Its just the recommendation every authority does every year to the The Department of Education and Training to not remove the subject from SOL. The Department of Education and Training has the final say.


Show some optimism bruv... Not all professional bodies are always in support of their occupations staying. The recommendations can do well to keep things in our favor. 

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

mctowel said:


> Show some optimism bruv... Not all professional bodies are always in support of their occupations staying. The recommendations can do well to keep things in our favor.
> 
> __________________________________
> EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
> ...


You can read these letter for every organisation, every year in the last 3 years to more I guess. I have read EA letter for the last 3 years in detail given online with various graphs and stuff showing job growth, male and female engineers and local and overseas engineers stats. They then submit this to here https://www.education.gov.au/skilled-occupation-list

I am optimistic but I am also realistic mate. I hope they don't remove it though.

This is what every single organisation (over 100+) wrote to keep their occupation in 2016-17 SOL List.

https://submissions.education.gov.au/forms/archive/2015_16_sol/pages/index

And this what EA wrote:

https://submissions.education.gov.au/forms/archive/2015_16_sol/documents/Engineers Australia.pdf

https://submissions.education.gov.a...documents/Attachments/Engineers Australia.pdf


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> You can read these letter for every organisation, every year in the last 3 years to more I guess. I have read EA letter for the last 3 years in detail given online with various graphs and stuff showing job growth, male and female engineers and local and overseas engineers stats. They then submit this to here https://www.education.gov.au/skilled-occupation-list
> 
> I am optimistic but I am also realistic mate. I hope they don't remove it though.
> 
> ...


In ratio of staying to leaving the Sol for technologist, what do you think? 50:50, 60:40, 40:60 ???

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

mctowel said:


> In ratio of staying to leaving the Sol for technologist, what do you think? 50:50, 60:40, 40:60 ???
> 
> __________________________________
> EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
> ...


I would say it has to be zero. Engineering technologist deals with multiple sector of engineers and removing this sector would affect so many job market. Australia wouldnt start to cut off engineering from sol. Most of the people were saying that accounting would be removed very soon but it is still there.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

Jakin said:


> I would say it has to be zero. Engineering technologist deals with multiple sector of engineers and removing this sector would affect so many job market. Australia wouldnt start to cut off engineering from sol. Most of the people were saying that accounting would be removed very soon but it is still there.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


If you go to posts before june 2016, you ll see many people panicked, just like right now. I personally believe every engr occupation will stay

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

mctowel said:


> In ratio of staying to leaving the Sol for technologist, what do you think? 50:50, 60:40, 40:60 ???
> 
> __________________________________
> EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
> ...


It's hard to say. If it follows the usual trend, it is most likely staying. I am just worried about only 233914 being removed and Aero, Bio and Env staying in 2339 category.



Jakin said:


> I would say it has to be zero. Engineering technologist deals with multiple sector of engineers and removing this sector would affect so many job market. Australia wouldnt start to cut off engineering from sol. Most of the people were saying that accounting would be removed very soon but it is still there.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Well they removed mining and petroleum but that is due to mining crash in Australia.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

With the recent increase of cut-off points up to 70 for the Mechanical Engineers, I wonder was it by fate that the EA assessed me as an Engineering Technologist though I worked as a Mechanical Engineer for the last 5 years. :rain:


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

DN7C said:


> With the recent increase of cut-off points up to 70 for the Mechanical Engineers, I wonder was it by fate that the EA assessed me as an Engineering Technologist though I worked as a Mechanical Engineer for the last 5 years. :rain:


Well 2339 now looks a lot better lol. At least it moved 3 days, all Jan guys are done now. Not sure if it will move past 12 Dec before it is finished. Try 75 points and the invite mate.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> It's hard to say. If it follows the usual trend, it is most likely staying. I am just worried about only 233914 being removed and Aero, Bio and Env staying in 2339 category.


zaback21, I don't know from where are you coming to these conclusions or predictions, but needless to say, they are making us feel miserable.:spider:

What makes it worse is the fact that your predictions becoming true almost all the time. :yuck:


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Well 2339 now looks a lot better lol. At least it moved 3 days, all Jan guys are done now. Not sure if it will move past 12 Dec before it is finished. Try 75 points and the invite mate.


Sure it does.
I can't leave all you 65 guys and go for another category:lol:
Will stick together and go through this harsh time


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

DN7C said:


> zaback21, I don't know from where are you coming to these conclusions or predictions, but needless to say, they are making us feel miserable.:spider:
> 
> What makes it worse is the fact that your predictions becoming true almost all the time. :yuck:


Well I was called pessimistic, but I was merely being realistic and even got bullied for that lol. I hope it moves but the trend doesn't say anything more than 12 Dec. It might be less than 12 Dec. 

Lets hope NSW invites next week since 14 days is over after 9th Feb invite. So, all the unaccepted invite should go back to the pool now. Let's hope we get some 233914 65 points invite soon.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

DN7C said:


> Sure it does.
> I can't leave all you 65 guys and go for another category:lol:
> Will stick together and go through this harsh time


Lol, you are a funny man ! :rofl:

But I would be happy to see you get 189


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Lol, you are a funny man ! :rofl:
> 
> But I would be happy to see you get 189


Thanks man 
I'm having a hard time keeping up with the huge workload at my office with a new project coming up in the next month. I will practice for PTE and attempt to score more. :fingerscrossed:

Good luck with NSW invitation!
I'll be waiting for it after you.:bowl:


----------



## hibaa92 (Feb 7, 2017)

Anyone who hasn't added their case to 190 tracker on myimmitracker should do so. We can do our part to make it more effective.


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

hibaa92 said:


> Anyone who hasn't added their case to 190 tracker on myimmitracker should do so. We can do our part to make it more effective.


Still waiting to get my assessment outcome. Every seconds feel like a year.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

hibaa92 said:


> Anyone who hasn't added their case to 190 tracker on myimmitracker should do so. We can do our part to make it more effective.


Hey, quick question,
Did you do a 3-year degree or 4-year one?


----------



## umarmakyana (Jan 20, 2017)

Hi guys,

What are the odds that Engineering Technologist will stay in next year SOL?


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

umarmakyana said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> What are the odds that Engineering Technologist will stay in next year SOL?


I have seen Zaback21 replying to the same question on a different thread with references and further reads from EA comments and everything. Maybe he will post the link here.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

umarmakyana said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> What are the odds that Engineering Technologist will stay in next year SOL?


There is no odd or even, no one knows. But it is most likely staying if it follows the trend. The engineering occupation and accounting and various others been flagged for over the past years and they haven't been removed. So, lets hope they don't.


----------



## Flo123 (Feb 21, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> mctowel said:
> 
> 
> > In ratio of staying to leaving the Sol for technologist, what do you think? 50:50, 60:40, 40:60 ???
> ...


If they decide to remove Eng Technologist from SOL, this does not affect those who have already submitted their EOI right?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Flo123 said:


> If they decide to remove Eng Technologist from SOL, this does not affect those who have already submitted their EOI right?


Yes, it does. You don't get invited and hence no PR in 189. Maybe they will keep it in CSOL for 190 NSW.


----------



## Flo123 (Feb 21, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Flo123 said:
> 
> 
> > If they decide to remove Eng Technologist from SOL, this does not affect those who have already submitted their EOI right?
> ...


Fingers crossed they will keep it as i only have 60 points and hoping to get an invite in May when they begin a new year


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

Good luck to everyone for today's invite!


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Flo123 said:


> Fingers crossed they will keep it as i only have 60 points and hoping to get an invite in May when they begin a new year


The new year starts on July. New SOL list most likely coming out on mid May or early June.


----------



## Flo123 (Feb 21, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Flo123 said:
> 
> 
> > Fingers crossed they will keep it as i only have 60 points and hoping to get an invite in May when they begin a new year
> ...


Awww yea sorry i meant to say July.Do you think there is a chance for 60pointers in July?with the way things are going i have no hope anymore with 60 points and i already have 20 points for my IELTS so there is no other way i can increase my points


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Flo123 said:


> Awww yea sorry i meant to say July.Do you think there is a chance for 60pointers in July?with the way things are going i have no hope anymore with 60 points and i already have 20 points for my IELTS so there is no other way i can increase my points


Yes, very good chance for 2339 in July. That's why I think, all 60 pointers should apply asap to have earlier DOE to be able to get invite in July.


----------



## Kvaidya (Dec 7, 2016)

Any update guys... anyone got it?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Share guys!))


----------



## Kvaidya (Dec 7, 2016)

Got the Invite Guys !!!

Thanks to all for your support. Cheers.

-----------------------------------------------------------
ANZSCO Code: 233914 Engineering Technologist
EOI Lodged : 189 Subclass
Points: 65 
DOE: 06 Dec 2016 
Invitation Received: 01 Mar 2017
VISA Lodged: Pending


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Kvaidya said:


> Got the Invite Guys !!!
> 
> Thanks to all for your support. Cheers.
> 
> ...


Congrats ! So, it moved 5 days this time at least so far.


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

Kvaidya said:


> Got the Invite Guys !!!
> 
> Thanks to all for your support. Cheers.
> 
> ...


Congrats!:rockon::first:


----------



## maraikayer (Feb 28, 2017)

Is there anybody here applying as Aeronautical Engineer- 233911?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

maraikayer said:


> Is there anybody here applying as Aeronautical Engineer- 233911?


What's your point ? sharat47 got NSW 190 nomination like 10 days ago. He had 65 points.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

There's a guy in Immitracker says he got invited with 65 points with DOE of 12 Dec. Anyone whose DOE on that date or earlier waiting to get invite or all of you guys got it till 12 Dec 2016 ? So, far till 6th Dec 2016 is confirmed.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> There's a guy in Immitracker says he got invited with 65 points with DOE of 12 Dec. Anyone whose DOE on that date or earlier waiting to get invite or all of you guys got it till 12 Dec 2016 ? So, far till 6th Dec 2016 is confirmed.


zaback21, I saw it too. It cannot move 12 days. Did they dump all the invitations at once?


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

Kvaidya said:


> Got the Invite Guys !!!
> 
> Thanks to all for your support. Cheers.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Kvaidya !:becky:


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

DN7C said:


> zaback21, I saw it too. It cannot move 12 days. Did they dump all the invitations at once?


They can't dump. It's fixed at 28 invites/14 days. I think he mistakenly updated or he may have forgotten to update his points to 70+.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> They can't dump. It's fixed at 28 invites/14 days. I think he mistakenly updated or he may have forgotten to update his points to 70+.


Yeah, or maybe he has mistaken his DOE. 

Or did it really move  ?


----------



## maraikayer (Feb 28, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> What's your point ? sharat47 got NSW 190 nomination like 10 days ago. He had 65 points.


I too have 65 points DOE: 22 FEB 2017


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

DN7C said:


> Yeah, or maybe he has mistaken his DOE.
> 
> Or did it really move  ?


I hope it does. I hope it goes beyond that


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

maraikayer said:


> I too have 65 points DOE: 22 FEB 2017


You might get 190 NSW if you have Superior English.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> I hope it does. I hope it goes beyond that


:yo: we both/all want that to happen :fingerscrossed:


----------



## hibaa92 (Feb 7, 2017)

DN7C said:


> Yeah, or maybe he has mistaken his DOE.
> 
> Or did it really move  ?


Maybe not many people applied dring holiday season :fingerscrossed:


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

hibaa92 said:


> Maybe not many people applied dring holiday season :fingerscrossed:


Let's hope that's the case, even though it wasn't holiday.


----------



## maraikayer (Feb 28, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> You might get 190 NSW if you have Superior English.


I do have superior English.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

hibaa92 said:


> Maybe not many people applied dring holiday season :fingerscrossed:


Let's not have high hopes till somebody else updates his MYIMMITRACKER.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## hibaa92 (Feb 7, 2017)

DN7C said:


> Let's not have high hopes till somebody else updates his MYIMMITRACKER.:fingerscrossed:


I don't have chance anyways because my DOE is 28 Feb. But good luck to you guys!


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Let's hope that's the case, even though it wasn't holiday.


you mean the *Christmas/Year-end/New Year* holiday, right?


----------



## hibaa92 (Feb 7, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Let's hope that's the case, even though it wasn't holiday.


Yes, but people who live in countries where christmas is ceebrated will get busy with holidays, shopping, vacations etc.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

hibaa92 said:


> I don't have chance anyways because my DOE is 28 Feb. But good luck to you guys!


you will receive an invitation from NSW once you've claimed 65 points, after people with superior English like Zaback21.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

hibaa92 said:


> Yes, but people who live in countries where christmas is ceebrated will get busy with holidays, shopping, vacations etc.


and due to vacations published by EA(I'm not sure about this, I saw somewhere that the fast-track outcome period has extended up to 26 days or something in January)


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

DN7C said:


> you mean the *Christmas/Year-end/New Year* holiday, right?


Yes, around 24 Dec - 1 Jan.

2335 moved 2 days as confirmed which moved only 1 day in the last 3 round, so that is kind of like 6 rounds of invite movement that happened in 2335.

Maybe 2339 was such, but as far as EA office is concerned, they were open till 23 Dec I think.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Yes, around 24 Dec - 1 Jan.
> 
> 2335 moved 2 days as confirmed which moved only 1 day in the last 3 round, so that is kind of like 6 rounds of invite movement that happened in 2335.
> 
> Maybe 2339 was such, but as far as EA office is concerned, they were open till 23 Dec I think.


Having mixed feeling about this zaback21.
I agree with your calculation and prediction.
Sometimes, it may move to early Jan, but not till the end for sure :sad:


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

DN7C said:


> Having mixed feeling about this zaback21.
> I agree with your calculation and prediction.
> Sometimes, it may move to early Jan, but not till the end for sure :sad:


These are just dreams and hopes more than predictions. I don't think it has gone till 12 Dec, more like around 6th Dec. But let's hope it does


----------



## sharat47 (Jun 7, 2016)

How many rounds left? Last it was 906 filled + today's 28 = 934. That means 2 rounds with 28 each and the 3rd round with last round of 10 invites. Isn't that how it's possibly going to be?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sharat47 said:


> How many rounds left? Last it was 906 filled + today's 28 = 934. That means 2 rounds with 28 each and the 3rd round with last round of 10 invites. Isn't that how it's possibly going to be?


Yes. I am not sure if they will invite all 38 of them on 29 March or will leave 10 more for 12 April round.


----------



## sharat47 (Jun 7, 2016)

According to iscah in this link, they have said around 700 uninvited EOIs of 2339 with 60/65 points. Not sure how that many are there.

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1285641238188555&substory_index=0&id=568690946550258


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

sharat47 said:


> According to iscah in this link, they have said around 700 uninvited EOIs of 2339 with 60/65 points. Not sure how that many are there.
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1285641238188555&substory_index=0&id=568690946550258


Yea saw their explanations too. That means no hope for people who will lodge their EOI with 60 points today. Pretty much lost all hope after reading this 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## hibaa92 (Feb 7, 2017)

Has it ever happened that they increased the occupation ceiling?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sharat47 said:


> According to iscah in this link, they have said around 700 uninvited EOIs of 2339 with 60/65 points. Not sure how that many are there.
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1285641238188555&substory_index=0&id=568690946550258


Well I don't think there are more than 100 guys with 65 points. Not sure about how many 60 pointers.

In any case, this is the dumbest thing I have heard from someone who gives migration advice :



> DIBP in an attempt to get to the targeted 6000 invitations decide to invite not
> just one lot of Pro rata invitations each round in March but instead 2 or 3.


DIBP is not in any attempt to clear or target backlog lol, it is inviting a constant number of people every 14 days, so it is possible to have 3 invites in a month. If he can't even figure that out, I wonder how he is giving migration advice.

Invite happens every alternate Wednesday every 14 days.



> DIBP actually decide to relax the pro rata policy in some or all of the
> occupations in last ditch attempt to meet their program targets for this
> financial year


DIBP is doing neither of them, in fact the cut-off dates has gone back or moving hardly at all. 2335 went back to 70 points, so it makes no sense of what he is trying to say.


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

hibaa92 said:


> Has it ever happened that they increased the occupation ceiling?


Hmm on a rare case, may be for a few occupation which is not highly demanded. But they are reducing the ceiling periodically.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## hibaa92 (Feb 7, 2017)

Jakin said:


> Hmm on a rare case, may be for a few occupation which is not highly demanded. But they are reducing the ceiling periodically.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


I don't mean for the new year, but rather before the current year ends. So for example, is there a chance that they increase ceiling for 2339 from 1000 to 1250 this year to meet their overall targets.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

hibaa92 said:


> Has it ever happened that they increased the occupation ceiling?


No.



Jakin said:


> Hmm on a rare case, may be for a few occupation which is not highly demanded. But they are reducing the ceiling periodically.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


I don't think they ever did such a thing as there is no point to even do this. Each occupation has it's own ceiling and whether they are filled or not, they won't be changed.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

hibaa92 said:


> I don't mean for the new year, but rather before the current year ends. So for example, is there a chance that they increase ceiling for 2339 from 1000 to 1250 this year to meet their overall targets.


They already met their target of 1000 people this year, so there is no need to increase any further.


----------



## hibaa92 (Feb 7, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> They already met their target of 1000 people this year, so there is no need to increase any further.


Yes, but they have target of 2000 invitations for the overall program every two weeks. If all the popular occupations are already capped (like accountants, engineers etc) then perhaps, they are not able to get 2000 EOI's from the remaining occupations?

Of course, all this is just wishful thinking.


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

hibaa92 said:


> Yes, but they have target of 2000 invitations for the overall program every two weeks. If all the popular occupations are already capped (like accountants, engineers etc) then perhaps, they are not able to get 2000 EOI's from the remaining occupations?
> 
> Of course, all this is just wishful thinking.


No it does not work like that. They have a target of maximum 2000 invitation. Due to pro-rata occupation and keeping the occupation alive throughout the year, this number was never reached. They would never increase the occupation ceiling on the same calender year. Ceiling ascends and descends based on the job market and changes accordingly. 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

hibaa92 said:


> Yes, but they have target of 2000 invitations for the overall program every two weeks. If all the popular occupations are already capped (like accountants, engineers etc) then perhaps, they are not able to get 2000 EOI's from the remaining occupations?
> 
> Of course, all this is just wishful thinking.


As Jakin said, 2000 is the max they will invite not something they will have to invite.


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

hibaa92 said:


> I don't mean for the new year, but rather before the current year ends. So for example, is there a chance that they increase ceiling for 2339 from 1000 to 1250 this year to meet their overall targets.


They did it like 3 years ago when some occupations used to have ceilings below 1000, so as to ensure more invitations and after then occupation ceilings went to the minimum 1000 which you will observe it the barest minimum any occupation can have.

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

Why do I have this feeling that more than the usual pro rata invitations were issued out in this round? 

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

mctowel said:


> Why do I have this feeling that more than the usual pro rata invitations were issued out in this round?
> 
> __________________________________
> EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
> ...


I know. 2339 moved like 5 days so far confirmed maybe more, 2335 moved 2 days when considering it moved only 1 day in the last 3 rounds. 2613 moved like 25 days !


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> I know. 2339 moved like 5 days so far confirmed maybe more, 2335 moved 2 days when considering it moved only 1 day in the last 3 rounds. 2613 moved like 25 days !


It could be that they want to close up the pro ratas early enough

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## AussieTourist (Feb 21, 2017)

233914 - So no more hope for 189 this year? :/


----------



## AussieTourist (Feb 21, 2017)

Anyone got invite for 233914 from NSW 190 @ 60+5? Thanks!


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

AussieTourist said:


> Anyone got invite for 233914 from NSW 190 @ 60+5? Thanks!


No. Only one person at 70+5.

One 233911 at 65+5


----------



## AussieTourist (Feb 21, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> No. Only one person at 70+5.
> 
> One 233911 at 65+5


okays! :yo:


----------



## magitheboss (Aug 24, 2016)

*Chance of getting invite for Engineering Technologist*

Dear Friends,

I have submitted for 189 EOI on 08-Aug-2016 -Engineering Technologist with 60 Points.
Occupation ceiling going to be full soon for Engineering Technologist .

Can any one advice the chances for the invite on the new quota of ceiling in June 2017 ? Whether all the pending applicants will be invited with new quota or again need to wait long way again 

Thanks for your guidance


----------



## umarmakyana (Jan 20, 2017)

According to immitracker 233914 moved till Dec 12. At this rate i would be surprised if it enters jan 2017 before the occupation ceiling is reached.

Lets hope it stays in next year's SOL


----------



## AussieTourist (Feb 21, 2017)

magitheboss said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I have submitted for 189 EOI on 08-Aug-2016 -Engineering Technologist with 60 Points.
> Occupation ceiling going to be full soon for Engineering Technologist .
> ...


Same here. Submitted 189 EOI end of July 2016 - Engineering Technologist with 60 Points.


----------



## umarmakyana (Jan 20, 2017)

AussieTourist said:


> Same here. Submitted 189 EOI end of July 2016 - Engineering Technologist with 60 Points.


What is your points break down?


----------



## maraikayer (Feb 28, 2017)

I suppose it will take at least 4-5 months for people like me who have 65 points.
Also what are the chances of getting invitation if one is currently in Australia with temporary work permit and applies with 65 points? Will they get invitation earlier than others or must they also wait like us?


----------



## AussieTourist (Feb 21, 2017)

umarmakyana said:


> What is your points break down?


So far no points for English.
May be i have to try one more time for PTE-A.


----------



## umarmakyana (Jan 20, 2017)

AussieTourist said:


> So far no points for English.
> May be i have to try one more time for PTE-A.


u should try PTE once more and u only need 65 each.


----------



## AussieTourist (Feb 21, 2017)

umarmakyana said:


> u should try PTE once more and u only need 65 each.


Yeah man.. :/
Have to give a try once more.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

I found a case on myimmitracker invited with DOE of 7th Dec.
The person has not updated the status, but he has left a comment saying he has been invited.

https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc189/cases/case-14180


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

DN7C said:


> I found a case on myimmitracker invited with DOE of 7th Dec.
> The person has not updated the status, but he has left a comment saying he has been invited.
> 
> https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc189/cases/case-14180


That's great news. 6 days of movement.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

magitheboss said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I have submitted for 189 EOI on 08-Aug-2016 -Engineering Technologist with 60 Points.
> Occupation ceiling going to be full soon for Engineering Technologist .
> ...





AussieTourist said:


> Same here. Submitted 189 EOI end of July 2016 - Engineering Technologist with 60 Points.


Last year they invited a lot of the 60 pointers in July. So, if they follow the trend, you might get the invite.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

maraikayer said:


> I suppose it will take at least 4-5 months for people like me who have 65 points.
> Also what are the chances of getting invitation if one is currently in Australia with temporary work permit and applies with 65 points? Will they get invitation earlier than others or must they also wait like us?


Well lets hope we get the 190 NSW or it's still in SOL next year.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> That's great news. 6 days of movement.


yes indeed, zaback21 :eyebrows:


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

DN7C said:


> yes indeed, zaback21 :eyebrows:


I just hope they clear till 10 Jan at least by the time occupation ceiling is reached. Then we can get the invites in 190 NSW.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> I just hope they clear till 10 Jan at least by the time occupation ceiling is reached. Then we can get the invites in 190 NSW.


Definitely, zaback21.

We can assume that the number of people who lodged EOI's remains same over the October, November, December and January. However, it could reduce up to 80-60% during the December as people get busy with the season.
On the other hand, EA assessment service was disabled from Dec 24 to 1st of Jan. So there's a bonus of 6 days for us.

What makes me nervous is the fact that the number of EOI's peaking from November 15th to December 1st. During those days the EOI cut-off date only moved 8->7->4->3 days respectively and suddenly we witness a 6 days jump. Could this be a result of EA assessment outcomes or just the way people lodged EOI's during that period?:noidea:


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

DN7C said:


> Definitely, zaback21.
> 
> We can assume that the number of people who lodged EOI's remains same over the October, November, December and January. However, it could reduce up to 80-60% during the December as people get busy with the season.
> On the other hand, EA assessment service was disabled from Dec 24 to 1st of Jan. So there's a bonus of 6 days for us.
> ...


Could be a combination of both. But I think lots of people moved to 70 points with better PTE results or 5 points from somewhere since they realised quota is ending soon by 29 March or may be 12 April and hence 65 pointers had to wait. I guess the pressure of 70 pointers might be a little less during the last invite.


----------



## J J M (Feb 24, 2017)

Does it seem like there's any hope for 65-pointers for the March/April rounds?


----------



## umarmakyana (Jan 20, 2017)

According to immitracker it moved to December 12

https://myimmitracker.com/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc189/cases/case-10658


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Could be a combination of both. But I think lots of people moved to 70 points with better PTE results or 5 points from somewhere since they realised quota is ending soon by 29 March or may be 12 April and hence 65 pointers had to wait. I guess the pressure of 70 pointers might be a little less during the last invite.


Or it could be that DIPB invited more than the stated prorata number of invitations

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

mctowel said:


> Or it could be that DIPB invited more than the stated prorata number of invitations
> 
> __________________________________
> EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
> ...


It could happen too. Let's hope it didn't ended on 6 Dec with occupation ceiling filled.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

DN7C said:


> I found a case on myimmitracker invited with DOE of 7th Dec.
> 
> The person has not updated the status, but he has left a comment saying he has been invited.
> 
> ...




Updated now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> It could happen too. Let's hope it didn't ended on 6 Dec with occupation ceiling filled.


Its most likely double the stated prorata invitation.

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

umarmakyana said:


> According to immitracker it moved to December 12
> 
> https://myimmitracker.com/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc189/cases/case-10658


This is quite doubtful as there are people who have not invited in between 7 th and 12 th. Maybe, he did some mistake. The 7th Dec guy confirmed his invitation even in a comment.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

mctowel said:


> Or it could be that DIPB invited more than the stated prorata number of invitations
> 
> __________________________________
> EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
> ...


That could happen too. But let's hope they issued 28 invitations and the DOE moved 6 days


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Updated now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great ! I've checked it already !


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

Hi guys

I got the VIC rejection email for the state sponsorship today. So my only hope is 189 or 190-NSW

But everything looks gloomy though


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

ganesh.eng said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I got the VIC rejection email for the state sponsorship today. So my only hope is 189 or 190-NSW
> 
> But everything looks gloomy though


That's sad news bro.
Did they mention any reason ?


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

DN7C said:


> That's sad news bro.
> Did they mention any reason ?


No the same old standard email reply which i have read in other forums :spider:


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

ganesh.eng said:


> No the same old standard email reply which i have read in other forums :spider:


What is your field of Engineering?
Did you prepared the CV as per their sample CV ?


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

DN7C said:


> What is your field of Engineering?
> Did you prepared the CV as per their sample CV ?


My qualification is BENG in Electrical and Electronic Engineering and working in Electrical field.

Yes I followed the same CV format


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

ganesh.eng said:


> My qualification is BENG in Electrical and Electronic Engineering and working in Electrical field.
> 
> Yes I followed the same CV format


I'm a Mechanical Engineer. 
I did follow the same CV format and my DOE is 23rd of Jan with 65 points. :rain:


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

DN7C said:


> I'm a Mechanical Engineer.
> I did follow the same CV format and my DOE is 23rd of Jan with 65 points. :rain:


Good luck. 


Additional to assessment criteria as per their website, there is an extra bullet point in their reply. 

*the number of nomination applications received relative to the number of nomination places available for the occupation.*


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

ganesh.eng said:


> Good luck.
> 
> 
> Additional to assessment criteria as per their website, there is an extra bullet point in their reply.
> ...


Thanks ganesh.eng.
In other words, they are saying that they have more applicants than available positions.


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

DN7C said:


> Thanks ganesh.eng.
> In other words, they are saying that they have more applicants than available positions.


Dont worry, You might get it. 

With whole due respect to analysis of what ever they have said in email, It can be a simple reason as my CV was not competitive as I have only 3 years experience.


----------



## Conaern (Feb 2, 2017)

DN7C said:


> I'm a Mechanical Engineer.
> I did follow the same CV format and my DOE is 23rd of Jan with 65 points. :rain:


Hello fellow Mech. Eng. : ) 

I wonder why did you apply as Engineering Technologist instead of 233512 - Mechanical Engineer ? Am I doing it wrong?


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

Conaern said:


> Hello fellow Mech. Eng. : )
> 
> I wonder why did you apply as Engineering Technologist instead of 233512 - Mechanical Engineer ? Am I doing it wrong?


Hi, Hello to you too.
Though I applied under PE category EA offered me the ET.
:confused2:
But, now I tend to think it as a fortunate incident. Because the cut-off for Mech Eng is 70 whereas the same for ET is still 65 only.:heh:


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

ganesh.eng said:


> Dont worry, You might get it.
> 
> With whole due respect to analysis of what ever they have said in email, It can be a simple reason as my CV was not competitive as I have only 3 years experience.


I won't have high hopes after you, I might have done the same mistake.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

I too received an email from VIC telling that I have not been selected.


----------



## sharat47 (Jun 7, 2016)

Tough luck with Victoria nomation but I have never seen rejections from NSW like that of Victoria. On immitracker you could see the number of Victoria rejections. Wonder why.


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

DN7C said:


> I too received an email from VIC telling that I have not been selected.



Lets see how it goes with 189 and 190 NSW :drum:


----------



## hibaa92 (Feb 7, 2017)

I want to apply for VIC as well. What is the procedure? Should I submit a new EOI?


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

sharat47 said:


> Tough luck with Victoria nomation but I have never seen rejections from NSW like that of Victoria. On immitracker you could see the number of Victoria rejections. Wonder why.


Yes, I think they only select highly skilled unique people with extraordinary CV's. No chances for the common men. hwell:

Glad that NSW treats us all the same.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

ganesh.eng said:


> Lets see how it goes with 189 and 190 NSW :drum:


op2: yeah !

Good luck with the PTE ganesh.eng !


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

hibaa92 said:


> I want to apply for VIC as well. What is the procedure? Should I submit a new EOI?


My agent completed the 189 and 190NSW on the same day and 190VIC a day after. Hope somebody will clarify the procedure to you.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

hibaa92 said:


> I want to apply for VIC as well. What is the procedure? Should I submit a new EOI?


You will need 2 years of work experience for 233914. That's where I couldn't apply.

Skilled Nominated (190) Visa - Live in Victoria

Visa Nomination Occupation List for Victoria - Live in Victoria


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

Hey guys. Can anyone tell me how to see my Case Officer's name and location?

I got CO assigned to my case but don't know how to see from where or name. Also, which branch is faster in terms of grant brisbane or adelaide?


----------



## sourabh75 (Mar 3, 2017)

*samrat75*

hey guys.... i had a friend who apply 233914 eoi with 65/189 and 70/190 nsw on 21/1/17 when we can expect a invitation. any expect plz give me advice. thnx


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

sourabh75 said:


> hey guys.... i had a friend who apply 233914 eoi with 65/189 and 70/190 nsw on 21/1/17 when we can expect a invitation. any expect plz give me advice. thnx


same as my DOE. :horn:


----------



## sourabh75 (Mar 3, 2017)

*samrat75*

when u can expect a invite?..:mod:


----------



## maraikayer (Feb 28, 2017)

sourabh75 said:


> when u can expect a invite?..:mod:


In my opinion it might take close to 2-3 months to get an invite.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sourabh75 said:


> hey guys.... i had a friend who apply 233914 eoi with 65/189 and 70/190 nsw on 21/1/17 when we can expect a invitation. any expect plz give me advice. thnx


189 is closed with 65 points for you. July 2017 is when you will be invited if 233914 is still in SOL.

190 NSW, no one knows but with 65 and if you have Superior English, you might get it.


----------



## sourabh75 (Mar 3, 2017)

*samrat75*



zaback21 said:


> 189 is closed with 65 points for you. July 2017 is when you will be invited if 233914 is still in SOL.
> 
> 190 NSW, no one knows but with 65 and if you have Superior English, you might get it.




thnx zaback... u mean 65 points with 189.. only get if we have a superior english..


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sourabh75 said:


> thnx zaback... u mean 65 points with 189.. only get if we have a superior english..


Well 65 in 189 and 65 in 190 is the same thing, as everybody can add +5 to their points score. Unless your point is 55, 5 state point is worthless. I usually talk about your points not state points as that helps.

So, yes 65+5 with Superior English might give you chance for 190 NSW.


----------



## sourabh75 (Mar 3, 2017)

*samrat75*



zaback21 said:


> Well 65 in 189 and 65 in 190 is the same thing, as everybody can add +5 to their points score. Unless your point is 55, 5 state point is worthless. I usually talk about your points not state points as that helps.
> 
> So, yes 65+5 with Superior English might give you chance for 190 NSW.


yeah mate we do have a superior english. but i wish i could get 189 invitation. let,s see wat is going to happen on 15 march and 29th march. :rapture:


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> 189 is closed with 65 points for you. July 2017 is when you will be invited if 233914 is still in SOL.
> 
> 190 NSW, no one knows but with 65 and if you have Superior English, you might get it.


Hi Zaback

As I see you as source of information , could you please provide me any further readings :ranger: about 2017/18 SOL list trend. 

I need to take some other personal decisions depending on the time scale of possible invitation. Therefore help on this highly appreciated.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ganesh.eng said:


> Hi Zaback
> 
> As I see you as source of information , could you please provide me any further readings :ranger: about 2017/18 SOL list trend.
> 
> I need to take some other personal decisions depending on the time scale of possible invitation. Therefore help on this highly appreciated.


Well for 65 pointers, 189 is unfortunately finished as there are only 2 rounds left and maybe one more but only for 10 more places. The current DOE is 9 Dec confirmed so far. It's unlikely to move 1 months 26 days (for your 24 Jan DOE: 24 Jan - 9 Dec= 1 month 26 days roughly) in 28 days (2 rounds of invitation). Hence, you won't get 189 this year as trend suggests.

Hence, 190 NSW is the hope. But, so far they haven't yet invited any 233914 at 65 points yet. In state invite, each individual occupation matters as you may see 60 pointers 233911, 233912 or others may get invite but even with 65/70 points, you may not get invited at 233914 - the most wretched code.

First the Superior English guys will get invited, but since you don't have that yet, you will have to wait after them. Then you might get invite.

Try PTE before 29 March and get to 75 for sure invite this year.

For next year, no one knows if 233914 will still be in SOL, but lets hope so. If it is, you will be invited on July 2017 for sure in 189.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Update on Immitracker. It seems one guy confirmed 9 Dec 2016 as invited, which is a good news. 12 Dec now seems likely possible too. Lets hope it hits Jan in next round.


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Well for 65 pointers, 189 is unfortunately finished as there are only 2 rounds left and maybe one more but only for 10 more places. The current DOE is 9 Dec confirmed so far. It's unlikely to move 1 months 26 days (for your 24 Jan DOE: 24 Jan - 9 Dec= 1 month 26 days roughly) in 28 days (2 rounds of invitation). Hence, you won't get 189 this year as trend suggests.
> 
> Hence, 190 NSW is the hope. But, so far they haven't yet invited any 233914 at 65 points yet. In state invite, each individual occupation matters as you may see 60 pointers 233911, 233912 or others may get invite but even with 65/70 points, you may not get invited at 233914 - the most wretched code.
> 
> ...


Thank you but I think you didn't get my question. 

I have googled about 17/18 SOL list news but only could get basic information like when it will be released and flagged occupations. I guess you would have searched about it and collected some links for further reading on what could happen to few occupations in SOL :fish2:

If you know some, please share them :tea:


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

ganesh.eng said:


> Thank you but I think you didn't get my question.
> 
> I have googled about 17/18 SOL list news but only could get basic information like when it will be released and flagged occupations. I guess you would have searched about it and collected some links for further reading on what could happen to few occupations in SOL :fish2:
> 
> If you know some, please share them :tea:


I have already left hope on 189 and 190 in Feb mid itself. So what ever you said is not a surprise for me. My concern is about 17/18 SOL. If I am getting by July, I will not take a local job offer i have received. 

I want to read any possible articles on 17/18 SOL occupations before taking the decision so that i will not regret for not taking the offer. op2:

If you know some, please share some :tea:[/QUOTE]


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Update on Immitracker. It seems one guy confirmed 9 Dec 2016 as invited, which is a good news. 12 Dec now seems likely possible too. Lets hope it hits Jan in next round.


I saw it too. It seems the guys in between have not updated the tracker. 

I'm kinda happy to see the new updates. On the same time, it makes me desperate to know that it will reach just early January, not until the end. :frusty:


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ganesh.eng said:


> Thank you but I think you didn't get my question.
> 
> I have googled about 17/18 SOL list news but only could get basic information like when it will be released and flagged occupations. I guess you would have searched about it and collected some links for further reading on what could happen to few occupations in SOL :fish2:
> 
> If you know some, please share them :tea:





ganesh.eng said:


> I have already left hope on 189 and 190 in Feb mid itself. So what ever you said is not a surprise for me. My concern is about 17/18 SOL. If I am getting by July, I will not take a local job offer i have received.
> 
> I want to read any possible articles on 17/18 SOL occupations before taking the decision so that i will not regret for not taking the offer. op2:
> 
> If you know some, please share some :tea:





> For next year, no one knows if 233914 will still be in SOL, but lets hope so.


I understood your question, but I already replied. No one can say. The 52 occupation that you saw, most of them been flagged for the last 5 years or more I would believe. But they haven't been removed except mining and petroleum due to mining crash in Australia. 

In another note, the medical association of Australia has campaigned big time for the removal of overseas doctors and the parliament of Australia has decided against it. The 457 Visa is a scam as it has saturated the IT sector totally and driven the salary down, but there is no sign of scrapping that visa too.

So, yes the department of education and other bodies asks various occupation for removal every year but parliament usually denies it. So, if it follows the trend, hopefully 233914 won't be removed.

In a nutshell, no one can give you any guarantee or information about such except the Australian Immigration Minister. You have to wait till mid May to early June for the release of new SOL. If I now know that 233914 will be in next years SOL, I will happily deselect 190 NSW and wait for 189 in July.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

DN7C said:


> I saw it too. It seems the guys in between have not updated the tracker.
> 
> I'm kinda happy to see the new updates. On the same time, it makes me desperate to know that it will reach just early January, not until the end. :frusty:


Let's hope for a miracle and hope it moves a month on 15 March :roll:


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Let's hope for a miracle and hope it moves a month on 15 March :roll:


lol, what was your DOE zaback ?

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Jakin said:


> lol, what was your DOE zaback ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


ANZSCO Code: 233914 Engineering Technologist
EA MSA (Fast Track): 18 Jan 2017
PTE-A: L 90, R 83, S 89, W 90 : 20 Jan 2017
EOI Lodged : 65 points/NSW 70 points : 25 Jan 2017


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> I understood your question, but I already replied. No one can say. The 52 occupation that you saw, most of them been flagged for the last 5 years or more I would believe. But they haven't been removed except mining and petroleum due to mining crash in Australia.
> 
> The 457 Visa is a scam as it has saturated the IT sector totally and driven the salary down, but there is no sign of scrapping that visa too.
> .


There are signs changes will be made to the 457 visa. They just cancelled 457 for food workers and there are indications more will be removed. Moreso, proposals havr been made to integrate 457 with PR, thereby giving points to people already employed in Australia.

In anyways, I believe many changes will be made this July. 



__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

mctowel said:


> There are signs changes will be made to the 457 visa. They just cancelled 457 for food workers and there are indications more will be removed. Moreso, proposals havr been made to integrate 457 with PR, thereby giving points to people already employed in Australia.
> 
> In anyways, I believe many changes will be made this July.
> 
> ...


Let's hope it is for the better. And lets hope the PR guys gets the job for which they came to Australia for and not end up unemployed cos most of the job going to 457 guys whom companies hired for cheap.


----------



## umarmakyana (Jan 20, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> I understood your question, but I already replied. No one can say. The 52 occupation that you saw, most of them been flagged for the last 5 years or more I would believe. But they haven't been removed except mining and petroleum due to mining crash in Australia.
> 
> In another note, the medical association of Australia has campaigned big time for the removal of overseas doctors and the parliament of Australia has decided against it. The 457 Visa is a scam as it has saturated the IT sector totally and driven the salary down, but there is no sign of scrapping that visa too.
> 
> ...


Agree with Zaback. No one knows what gonna be in that SOL list for next year. But lets stay positive and hope for the best.

I am just worried about getting invite in July as I have DOE Feb 22, 2017. So dont know if i would have to wait untill August or Septemeber


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

umarmakyana said:


> Agree with Zaback. No one knows what gonna be in that SOL list for next year. But lets stay positive and hope for the best.
> 
> I am just worried about getting invite in July as I have DOE Feb 22, 2017. So dont know if i would have to wait untill August or Septemeber


You will get invited on July if they follows last years trend. Plus Feb 22 is very early. You might get 190 NSW with Superior English or if not, you are the 1st in line to get it. They usually invite like 400-500 on the month of July.


----------



## Flo123 (Feb 21, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> umarmakyana said:
> 
> 
> > Agree with Zaback. No one knows what gonna be in that SOL list for next year. But lets stay positive and hope for the best.
> ...


Do you think amongst the 400-500 there is a chance for 60 pointers? I applied in Dec 2016 and im thinking i might not get a chance if there are so many 65 pointers still waiting


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Flo123 said:


> Do you think amongst the 400-500 there is a chance for 60 pointers? I applied in Dec 2016 and im thinking i might not get a chance if there are so many 65 pointers still waiting


They also invite a lot of 60 pointers in July too. Since your DOE is in Dec, you may have a very good chance. I don't think there will be too many 65 pointers, more like 200 max out of 400-500 of those invited.

It might not be 200 by then as a lot of them will also accept 190 invite, so no of 65 pointers will also reduce.


----------



## umarmakyana (Jan 20, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> They also invite a lot of 60 pointers in July too. Since your DOE is in Dec, you may have a very good chance. I don't think there will be too many 65 pointers, more like 200 max out of 400-500 of those invited.
> 
> It might not be 200 by then as a lot of them will also accept 190 invite, so no of 65 pointers will also reduce.


Are you saying that NSW will invite more 65 pointer 233914 this year?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

umarmakyana said:


> Are you saying that NSW will invite more 65 pointer 233914 this year?


I am saying NSW usually invites every year. I am not saying they will invite 65 pointers or such, they may or they may not, it depends on demands and no of applicants. What I said is if they invites 2339XX, then a lot of them will probably accept 190 and hence there may be slightly less applicant for 189 than assumed in July.


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

Thanx zaback 

BTW I am requesting other 233914 guys to come to this thread just to read your comments


----------



## sourabh75 (Mar 3, 2017)

*sa*



zaback21 said:


> I am saying NSW usually invites every year. I am not saying they will invite 65 pointers or such, they may or they may not, it depends on demands and no of applicants. What I said is if they invites 2339XX, then a lot of them will probably accept 190 and hence there may be slightly less applicant for 189 than assumed in July.



hey zaback u also have a good score in pte.. wat u think abt urself... did u get invite this month or not..?:tongue:


----------



## Omair77 (Dec 1, 2016)

The selection process for NSW (190) is competitive. Candidates are selected and ranked in the following order:

1-Occupation
2-Australian Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) points score
3-English language ability
4-Skilled employment

Where candidates have the same ranking on these criteria at the time of selection, they will be further ranked based on the date and time that their points claims were last updated in SkillSelect.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sourabh75 said:


> hey zaback u also have a good score in pte.. wat u think abt urself... did u get invite this month or not..?:tongue:


Well I don't know. I am hoping but it will be very difficult. 233914 doesn't get a lot of invite. Apparently, engineering companies are not so proactive as the IT sectors where you see so many 2613/2631 guys getting invited every week. They invited one 233914 guy on 9th Feb, one Aero on 15 Feb I think and none so far. Let's hope they invite some more or release the SOL, so I can deselect 190 and wait till July for 189.


----------



## sourabh75 (Mar 3, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Well I don't know. I am hoping but it will be very difficult. 233914 doesn't get a lot of invite. Apparently, engineering companies are not so proactive as the IT sectors where you see so many 2613/2631 guys getting invited every week. They invited one 233914 guy on 9th Feb, one Aero on 15 Feb I think and none so far. Let's hope they invite some more or release the SOL, so I can deselect 190 and wait till July for 189.




yeah ... well next week is nt so far... let,s see what get happen nxt week.. i hope this time they call all 233914 until 30th jan 2017 :ranger::dance::dance:


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sourabh75 said:


> yeah ... well next week is nt so far... let,s see what get happen nxt week.. i hope this time they call all 233914 until 30th jan 2017 :ranger::dance::dance:


Let's pray :fingerscrossed:


----------



## sourabh75 (Mar 3, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Let's pray :fingerscrossed:




hey zaback tell me one thing. everytime when we update our eoi it starts from that date. or it stays when we apply.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sourabh75 said:


> hey zaback tell me one thing. everytime when we update our eoi it starts from that date. or it stays when we apply.


I am not sure what you mean by when we apply. But if there is no point change, the Date of Effect will remain same and that's what is used to select a candidate in invitation rounds.

Every time you update, your Date of Submission will change but that won't matter. Date of Effect is what counts.


----------



## hibaa92 (Feb 7, 2017)

When will they post official results of March 1 round?


----------



## faysal_immi (Dec 23, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> I am not sure what you mean by when we apply. But if there is no point change, the Date of Effect will remain same and that's what is used to select a candidate in invitation rounds.
> 
> Every time you update, your Date of Submission will change but that won't matter. Date of Effect is what counts.


What do you mean by Date of Effect?
I have heard from some people that once you update your EOI then it is restored to its original position in the queue, is that correct??


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

faysal_immi said:


> What do you mean by Date of Effect?
> I have heard from some people that once you update your EOI then it is restored to its original position in the queue, is that correct??


I am not sure what you mean by restore.You can not restore anything. Please read my above comment. Plus if you have EOI submitted, you can find out what Date of Effect is and Date of Submission is.


----------



## faysal_immi (Dec 23, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> I am not sure what you mean by restore.You can not restore anything. Please read my above comment. Plus if you have EOI submitted, you can find out what Date of Effect is and Date of Submission is.


What if the points change after the EOI update, will it go down in the queue?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

:sorry:


faysal_immi said:


> What if the points change after the EOI update, will it go down in the queue?


Yes.


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

Hey Guys
Any update on skillselect website on march 1st round?? 

Dont you feel its abnormal?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ganesh.eng said:


> Hey Guys
> Any update on skillselect website on march 1st round??
> 
> Dont you feel its abnormal?


I think the guy in charge is freaking lazy. It shouldn't even take a week to release the info, rather instantly. You know how many you invited, its all in the system and all you need to do is publish it. I mean it's not 1980's when you need to count them and make appropriate tables and stuff. It's all automated with computers today in 2017 !!!


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

Do you think they invited more than 28 people or just finally overloading on 2339 is disappearing?


----------



## sourabh75 (Mar 3, 2017)

ganesh.eng said:


> Hey Guys
> Any update on skillselect website on march 1st round??
> 
> Dont you feel its abnormal?



:yo: i think they give update on monday.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

hasansins said:


> Do you think they invited more than 28 people or just finally overloading on 2339 is disappearing?


Edit: I am not sure though. Also, I don't understand if people who don't accept 189 invite or if their 189 visa gets cancelled (after visa lodgement), do those places go back to the queue ? If yes, then maybe they used those places to invite more than 28 but it may still show 28 invite in this round.

Or, if they invited more, but in any case I see no reason for taking such a long time to publish an auto-generated info.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sourabh75 said:


> :yo: i think they give update on monday.


It's on average most times the next Wednesday. I saw one time they published on Tuesday (1 day earlier), last two times on Thursday (1 day late), and today on Friday nothing yet.


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> I think the guy in charge is freaking lazy. It shouldn't even take a week to release the info, rather instantly. You know how many you invited, its all in the system and all you need to do is publish it. I mean it's not 1980's when you need to count them and make appropriate tables and stuff. It's all automated with computers today in 2017 !!!


Hahaha Yes those are the two words for him. "freaking lazy"

In addition to being lazy, ****** does make typos. :deadhorse:


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

Ahh these guys edited when I said bug*er


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ganesh.eng said:


> Ahh these guys edited when I said bug*er


Lol :rofl:


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

Honestly, the person editing it is just too lazy.. If an invite round is on a Wednesday, Friday last week is the latest appropriate time to publish the result. I don't know what's really happening

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

They can employ me to edit it if they re short of staff.. i wont mind😀

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## sourabh75 (Mar 3, 2017)

hahaha... relax guys... i know hw it feels... we can,t do much abt that.. so w8 on monday mrg..


----------



## sourabh75 (Mar 3, 2017)

hahahah.... guys we can only w8.. until they post the result of first march.. its good bcoz nxt week round is nt so far ..:ranger::thumb:


----------



## sourabh75 (Mar 3, 2017)

also lot of people nt register on immitracker. so if they invite 28.. we can only see 9 or 10...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ganesh.eng said:


> Hey Guys
> Any update on skillselect website on march 1st round??
> 
> Dont you feel its abnormal?




All normal 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> All normal
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I didnt get it.
You mean being abnormal is normal for DIBP


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ganesh.eng said:


> I didnt get it.
> You mean being abnormal is normal for DIBP


depends on what is abnormal for you. 

It takes DIBP 2-6 weeks to update skillselect  we are 9 days from 1st.. so nothing abnormal.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sourabh75 said:


> also lot of people nt register on immitracker. so if they invite 28.. we can only see 9 or 10...


You have a very large statistical sample. tracker as 10-15% of all applicants, therefore results are very accurate.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sourabh75 said:


> also lot of people nt register on immitracker. so if they invite 28.. we can only see 9 or 10...


You have a very large statistical sample. tracker as 10-15% of all applicants, therefore results are very accurate.


----------



## sharat47 (Jun 7, 2016)

Guys how's the optimistim in the group? What do you guys think about the upcoming invitations?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sharat47 said:


> Guys how's the optimistim in the group? What do you guys think about the upcoming invitations?


Well tomorrow is a new week. Lets hope we get some. NSW hasn't yet send their bulk invite for 2339 yet. Not sure if they will send any. I just wish they release the SOL for next year.


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Well tomorrow is a new week. Lets hope we get some. NSW hasn't yet send their bulk invite for 2339 yet. Not sure if they will send any. I just wish they release the SOL for next year.


I dont think they are releasing the SOL before july.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Jakin said:


> I dont think they are releasing the SOL before july.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


They usually release mid May. Lets hope they do it earlier this year.


----------



## sharat47 (Jun 7, 2016)

I saw this message in the other group "From tomorrow you can view the queue system and expect the date on which you can get invite." I don't know what this guy means by this statement.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sharat47 said:


> I saw this message in the other group "From tomorrow you can view the queue system and expect the date on which you can get invite." I don't know what this guy means by this statement.


Not sure about that. I searched now and couldn't find any such info.


----------



## sharat47 (Jun 7, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> sharat47 said:
> 
> 
> > I saw this message in the other group "From tomorrow you can view the queue system and expect the date on which you can get invite." I don't know what this guy means by this statement.
> ...


Have to ask him on the NSW invite group.


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

sharat47 said:


> Have to ask him on the NSW invite group.


Please do and confirm to us

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sharat47 said:


> Have to ask him on the NSW invite group.


This is what I think he meant. But that's not EOI. http://www.border.gov.au/News/Pages/global-visa-and-citizenship-processing-times.aspx



mctowel said:


> Please do and confirm to us
> 
> __________________________________
> EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
> ...


In any case, do you guys know where the new information is given ? All I see is 3 months for this visa, 7 for that and so on (old information already there on border.gov.au). Are they going to specifically give dates like before or the same thing like number of months/days as now.


----------



## hibaa92 (Feb 7, 2017)

1st March results are out. 
New DOE for 2339: 15/12/2016 12:52 am


----------



## hibaa92 (Feb 7, 2017)

Invitations to date (as of 1st March): 962 /1000


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

hibaa92 said:


> Invitations to date (as of 1st March): 962 /1000


Yes, they did two rounds of invitation and went to 15 Dec. Hence, 15 March most likely will be the last invite and maybe one more round on 29 March for a few places (around 10).

http://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/1-march-2017-round-results.aspx


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

Who knows the reason for the double invites issued this round?

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

So this thread will become waiting for 2017/2018 SOL list 

This Oz migration stuff really test one's patience layball:


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

ganesh.eng said:


> So this thread will become waiting for 2017/2018 SOL list
> 
> This Oz migration stuff really test one's patience layball:


Honestly bro, honestly... Its best one has a.very distracting program or job this period, otherwise the anxiety will wear you out.

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

mctowel said:


> Honestly bro, honestly... Its best one has a.very distracting program or job this period, otherwise the anxiety will wear you out.
> 
> __________________________________
> EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
> ...


"True Story "
Lets hope all of us here will meet one day in OZ


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

38 sit left and still couldn't apply 
. This EA waiting is killing me seriously 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

Jakin said:


> 38 sit left and still couldn't apply
> . This EA waiting is killing me seriously
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Don't worry, People who lodged EOI in January also still waiting for an invitation. Once Occupation ceiling runs out tomorrow or March 29, all of us will be waiting for July round ( Only if 2339 remains in new SOL). They invited around 400 people (2339) last year in July. For now your situation is better so chill out :drum:


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

ganesh.eng said:


> Don't worry, People who lodged EOI in January also still waiting for an invitation. Once Occupation ceiling runs out tomorrow or March 29, all of us will be waiting for July round ( Only if 2339 remains in new SOL). They invited around 400 people (2339) last year in July. For now your situation is better so chill out :drum:


I dont think they will invite all the applicants at the same time. There are about 750 applicants hanging with 60-65 points. By the July, it may reach upto 1k+. Hence, chances are really deem that, they will invite all of them together.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

Jakin said:


> I dont think they will invite all the applicants at the same time. There are about 750 applicants hanging with 60-65 points. By the July, it may reach upto 1k+. Hence, chances are really deem that, they will invite all of them together.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Good that you know the reality. I just said that to cheer you up. eace:

If ceiling remains the same, 2339 will be again under Pro-Rata and July invitation round will start with 42 invitations per round.


----------



## sourabh75 (Mar 3, 2017)

who ever will receive invitation tomorrow is already been selected by today.. so let,s see guys who will get invited tomorrow.


----------



## maraikayer (Feb 28, 2017)

Here is the analysis of iscah

2339 Other Engineering Professionals – Around 800 uninvited EOIs in the system 
(60/65 points) for this occupation. 
Only 38 places left means it will close either the 15th or the 29th March depending on 
whether there is another double pro rata round. It also means that there will likely be 
another 300 in the system by then so a back log of around 1100.
If there are another 1000 places again in July 2017 and the government again pro 
rata it again, there should be 40 invitations per round instead of 28.
An EOI lodged at 65 points today should take around 8-12 months under current 
policy. 
Other Engineering Professionals 65 points EOI dated 15/12/2016


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

mctowel said:


> Who knows the reason for the double invites issued this round?
> 
> __________________________________
> EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
> ...


Let's hope they keep on doing it. My predictions, you have to wait 2 more months or may be more for your invite if they go 29/round. Double will cut that to 1 months and hence it should be good for you !


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ganesh.eng said:


> So this thread will become waiting for 2017/2018 SOL list
> 
> This Oz migration stuff really test one's patience layball:


Edit: Well I think 189 is over for us. Not sure if DN7C will be able to get on tonight's invite or still waiting for his PTE result.

I think you could try get to 75 points with 79+ in PTE for better chance at 190 NSW. Your English score is good and you will get 79+ I believe. My IELTS was worse than you and still got all those 90s.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Jakin said:


> 38 sit left and still couldn't apply
> . This EA waiting is killing me seriously
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Well now may be a good time to get to 79+ in PTE to get to 65 for July invite. 3.5 months to try.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sourabh75 said:


> who ever will receive invitation tomorrow is already been selected by today.. so let,s see guys who will get invited tomorrow.


Tonight might be the last invite for this year. 2.5 hrs to go, so everybody should submit their EOI asap especially the 70 pointers guys.

In any case, now 190 NSW gets competitive and Superior English guys will be preferred now.


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Edit: Well I think 189 is over for us. Not sure if DN7C will be able to get on tonight's invite or still waiting for his PTE result.
> 
> I think you could try get to 75 points with 79+ in PTE for better chance at 190 NSW. Your English score is good and you will get 79+ I believe. My IELTS was worse than you and still got all those 90s.


Yes I tried once. I should agree i didn't take PTE seriously and got 77,77,66,69. To be frank i found IELTS easier than PTE. I tried to book IELTS again. 
After finding out that will not meet the deadline for 189, I just gave up. 

Now just waiting for new SOL list. If things don't go in my way I will shift to my plan B.


----------



## sharat47 (Jun 7, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> sourabh75 said:
> 
> 
> > who ever will receive invitation tomorrow is already been selected by today.. so let,s see guys who will get invited tomorrow.
> ...


Yea Zaback it looks like game,set and match for 189 this year. How many of the 4000 quota for NSW is filled?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sharat47 said:


> Yea Zaback it looks like game,set and match for 189 this year. How many of the 4000 quota for NSW is filled?


SkillSelect

They invited 420 people on February taking the total to 1853, meaning 2147 is left for 4 months. They usually goes till 3900. So, hoping 2047/4= 512 invites each month. So, hopefully lots of big invites are yet to come. Lets hope they invite some 2339 this round especially 233914, since there are so many of us.


----------



## maraikayer (Feb 28, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> SkillSelect
> 
> They invited 420 people on February taking the total to 1853, meaning 2147 is left for 4 months. They usually goes till 3900. So, hoping 2047/4= 512 invites each month. So, hopefully lots of big invites are yet to come. Lets hope they invite some 2339 this round especially 233914, since there are so many of us.


But doesn't nsw send out invite when ever they want unlike 189, where invitations are given out during each months round. Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

Guys wish you all good luck on todays and upcoming years invites! Also I want to give you heads up about my ongoing application.

CO from GSM Brisbane was assigned to my case and asked for medicals. Now I am on hold waiting for further CO contact or grant.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

maraikayer said:


> But doesn't nsw send out invite when ever they want unlike 189, where invitations are given out during each months round. Correct me if I am wrong.


Yes, that's right. But they goes close to their quota of 4000 every year and hence lots of invites are left. They may invite 700 in one month and 300 in another, but hopefully they will continue their trend to invite close to 4000 by end of June.



hasansins said:


> Guys wish you all good luck on todays and upcoming years invites! Also I want to give you heads up about my ongoing application.
> 
> CO from GSM Brisbane was assigned to my case and asked for medicals. Now I am on hold waiting for further CO contact or grant.


Lets hope you get your grant soon. Didn't you do your medical before CO asked you ?


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Lets hope you get your grant soon. Didn't you do your medical before CO asked you ?


No my agent works little bit slow. She wants everything to be in orderly fashion. I asked to do it before but she didn't let me. So here I am waiting now and one thing I noticed about this is that waiting for grant makes me more nervous than waiting for invite. Everyday I can't resist but check my e-mails constantly. This feeling is terrible.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

hasansins said:


> No my agent works little bit slow. She wants everything to be in orderly fashion. I asked to do it before but she didn't let me. So here I am waiting now and one thing I noticed about this is that waiting for grant makes me more nervous than waiting for invite. Everyday I can't resist but check my e-mails constantly. This feeling is terrible.


Well your agent just wasted at least 10 days to may be a month or more. It was foolish not to do Medical before lodge. You could have got your grant by now.

aumelb and another guy got it in 12 days or so, applied around 20 Feb like you.


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Well your agent just wasted at least 10 days to may be a month or more. It was foolish not to do Medical before lodge. You could have got your grant by now.
> 
> aumelb and another guy got it in 12 days or so, applied around 20 Feb like you.


I guess thats okay since anyway I am not planning to go before july. However, I would feel reliefed earlier because I am anxious all the time due to unknown outcome. 

In the meantime just listening to this song : 




and chilling


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

hasansins said:


> I guess thats okay since anyway I am not planning to go before july. However, I would feel reliefed earlier because I am anxious all the time due to unknown outcome.
> 
> In the meantime just listening to this song : Yodelling - Franzl Lang - YouTube
> 
> and chilling


Ha ha, yodelling is the best thing to do now !!!


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Edit: Well I think 189 is over for us. Not sure if DN7C will be able to get on tonight's invite or still waiting for his PTE result.
> 
> I think you could try get to 75 points with 79+ in PTE for better chance at 190 NSW. Your English score is good and you will get 79+ I believe. My IELTS was worse than you and still got all those 90s.


Ha Ha  zaback21, I'm back. :tea:

Both good news and not so good news.

My wife delivered a baby boy on 10th of march.

I couldn't do PTE again. I'm 31 and 11 months. Had a new project coming up at the office and worked almost 14 hours per day. I was planning to do PTE on 21st of March with some preparation. However, with the baby arriving, both my wife and I became so busy and now 24 hours a day seems not enough. We had no idea how much extra things we need to attend regarding the baby. To make things worse, the little fella sleeps in the daytime and keeps us awake the whole night.  Don't know what other surprises he may pack for us.:fish: Ha Ha 

So, we both decided to give PTE up for the greater joy in our lives. 
I know it's not the wise thing to do, but we had to give it up to balance the current lifestyle. 

I will go through the usual threads and get updated.
It's good to be back !


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

ganesh.eng said:


> Yes I tried once. I should agree i didn't take PTE seriously and got 77,77,66,69. To be frank i found IELTS easier than PTE. I tried to book IELTS again.
> After finding out that will not meet the deadline for 189, I just gave up.
> 
> Now just waiting for new SOL list. If things don't go in my way I will shift to my plan B.


Hi, ganesh.eng, I was gonna ask you about the PTE results.
I couldn't do it again due to personal reasons.

Better to go for the exam which fits for us. We are all different people with similar goals. How we gonna achieve those will be unique for each of us.


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

DN7C said:


> zaback21 said:
> 
> 
> > Edit: Well I think 189 is over for us. Not sure if DN7C will be able to get on tonight's invite or still waiting for his PTE result.
> ...


Convey my wishes to your baby boy "Welcome to the world champ"?


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

DN7C said:


> ganesh.eng said:
> 
> 
> > Yes I tried once. I should agree i didn't take PTE seriously and got 77,77,66,69. To be frank i found IELTS easier than PTE. I tried to book IELTS again.
> ...


Yep True, but i have no regrets of failing after trying something extra. 
I just got back to my normal routine and waiting for the new SOL to decide on my other plans


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Let's hope they keep on doing it. My predictions, you have to wait 2 more months or may be more for your invite if they go 29/round. Double will cut that to 1 months and hence it should be good for you !


Its looking positive... Yours is definitely this july... Thanks man

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

DN7C said:


> Ha Ha  zaback21, I'm back. :tea:
> 
> Both good news and not so good news.
> 
> ...


Congrats on your baby boy ! He will for play for Aussie Cricket team in future !!! 

Well it's great then, you will be able to compliment each other and maybe your wife will be able to apply by herself and get you the PR.

Well the bad news is 2339 is over by tonight I think since they most likely did double invitation again tonight. Now we will all be waiting for 190 NSW and 20 PTE points is now needed more than ever.

Good to see you too !!!


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ganesh.eng said:


> Yes I tried once. I should agree i didn't take PTE seriously and got 77,77,66,69. To be frank i found IELTS easier than PTE. I tried to book IELTS again.
> After finding out that will not meet the deadline for 189, I just gave up.
> 
> Now just waiting for new SOL list. If things don't go in my way I will shift to my plan B.


Well try give PTE one more shot if you can, else mid May to June is a long way to go. Plus why leave your plan in uncertainty when 190 NSW bulk invite may be coming soon.


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

Anyone has been invited on engineering technologist? Didnt see anyone raising their hands on it. 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

ganesh.eng said:


> Convey my wishes to your baby boy "Welcome to the world champ"?


Thanks for the wishes Bro ! :smile:


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

ganesh.eng said:


> Yep True, but i have no regrets of failing after trying something extra.
> I just got back to my normal routine and waiting for the new SOL to decide on my other plans


Yes, definitely.
It's the best thing to do. Go back to normal routine, do more research, wait for the new SOL patiently.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Congrats on your baby boy ! He will for play for Aussie Cricket team in future !!!
> 
> Well it's great then, you will be able to compliment each other and maybe your wife will be able to apply by herself and get you the PR.
> 
> ...


Well. he is more suited for the day and night matches, I guess. lol 
Thanks for the wishes Bro !

Maybe it's a good thing to spread out the remaining invitations within two fortnights. So that the eligible applicants can proceed without further delaying and we will get to know that we have to wait for the next year invitations. 

I'm yet to check IMMITRACKER.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Edit: Well I think 189 is over for us. Not sure if DN7C will be able to get on tonight's invite or still waiting for his PTE result.
> 
> I think you could try get to 75 points with 79+ in PTE for better chance at 190 NSW. Your English score is good and you will get 79+ I believe. My IELTS was worse than you and still got all those 90s.


Hey zaback21, did they double invite all the pro-rata occupation ?
Also did you see anyone got invited on ET in this round ? I haveny seen any =(

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

Jakin said:


> Hey zaback21, did they double invite all the pro-rata occupation ?
> Also did you see anyone got invited on ET in this round ? I haveny seen any =(
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Yes, I too noticed that.
They have doubled all the pro-rata occupation invitations.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

DN7C said:


> Well. he is more suited for the day and night matches, I guess. lol
> Thanks for the wishes Bro !
> 
> Maybe it's a good thing to spread out the remaining invitations within two fortnights. So that the eligible applicants can proceed without further delaying and we will get to know that we have to wait for the next year invitations.
> ...


Well if you missed out, they invited 56 on 1st March, double invitation unlike 28. They most likely did that tonight too, and hence 2339 is finished for 189 this year. There won't be any 29 March I don't think.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Well if you missed out, they invited 56 on 1st March, double invitation unlike 28. They most likely did that tonight too, and hence 2339 is finished for 189 this year. There won't be any 29 March I don't think.


Yes, I've checked.
I wonder what's the reason behind doubling all the pro-rata occupation invitations?

will they surpass the occupation ceiling and invite more ?ray:


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Jakin said:


> Hey zaback21, did they double invite all the pro-rata occupation ?
> Also did you see anyone got invited on ET in this round ? I haveny seen any =(
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


I think yes, since 2334 cut-off date moved like it got invited for 2 rounds. I guess other pro rata are same too.

Well there is no one in between 15 Dec and 12 Jan in this board. And tonight would most likely push the cut-off date to 25 Jan or so, hence we don't know anyone who got invited on 2339.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

DN7C said:


> Yes, I've checked.
> I wonder what's the reason behind doubling all the pro-rata occupation invitations?
> 
> will they surpass the occupation ceiling and invite more ?ray:


Well that won't happen. Unless Immigration Minister says so and there is no chance for that. NSW can invite us freely now.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> I think yes, since 2334 moved like it got invited for 2 rounds of date. I guess other pro rata are same too.
> 
> Well there is no one in between 15 Dec and 12 Jan in this board. And tonight would most likely push the cut-off date to 25 Jan or so, hence we don't know anyone who got invited on 2339.


I saw someone with 75 points changed the status as invited on myimmitracker.
But, none of the 65 pointers has updated yet.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

DN7C said:


> I saw someone with 75 points changed the status as invited on myimmitracker.
> But, none of the 65 pointers has updated yet.


One guy confirmed 21st Dec for 65 points in immitracker now.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> One guy confirmed 21st Dec for 65 points in immitracker now.


Yes, Aerospace Engineer 21st Dec got invited. 

move - > move - > move - >


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

DN7C said:


> Yes, Aerospace Engineer 21st Dec got invited.
> 
> move - > move - > move - >


Ha ha lol


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Well try give PTE one more shot if you can, else mid May to June is a long way to go. Plus why leave your plan in uncertainty when 190 NSW bulk invite may be coming soon.


What do you mean by bulk invite? above 28 invite per month for 2339?


----------



## sharat47 (Jun 7, 2016)

Guys I just got my approval now. Thanks a lot everyone.


----------



## sourabh75 (Mar 3, 2017)

sharat47 said:


> Guys I just got my approval now. Thanks a lot everyone.


congrats .......when did u apply ur doe..and how many points u,ve got.


----------



## umarmakyana (Jan 20, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> One guy confirmed 21st Dec for 65 points in immitracker now.


I may be wrong but I guess NSW has invited total 2669 people so far this year. That includes all 190, 489, 188 and 132 sub-classes. I am not sure if 4000 quota is just for 190.


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

sharat47 said:


> Guys I just got my approval now. Thanks a lot everyone.


Congrats!arty:


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sharat47 said:


> Guys I just got my approval now. Thanks a lot everyone.


Congrats !!! Time to do medical and then lodge.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

umarmakyana said:


> I may be wrong but I guess NSW has invited total 2669 people so far this year. That includes all 190, 489, 188 and 132 sub-classes. I am not sure if 4000 quota is just for 190.


4000 is only for 190 NSW.


----------



## sharat47 (Jun 7, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> sharat47 said:
> 
> 
> > Guys I just got my approval now. Thanks a lot everyone.
> ...


Thanks Zaback, I have to apply for PCC first and then do the rest.


----------



## sharat47 (Jun 7, 2016)

Thanks hasansins.


----------



## sharat47 (Jun 7, 2016)

Zaback what should I do next. Apply for PCC and after I get those then do medicals? Only after I get all documents its good to apply for visa yeah?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sharat47 said:


> Zaback what should I do next. Apply for PCC and after I get those then do medicals? Only after I get all documents its good to apply for visa yeah?


Well do My Health Declarations and get your Referral Letter and HAP ID and PCC now. In any case, why didn't you get your PCC while you were waiting for approval ? You could have applied today !!!


----------



## sharat47 (Jun 7, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> sharat47 said:
> 
> 
> > Zaback what should I do next. Apply for PCC and after I get those then do medicals? Only after I get all documents its good to apply for visa yeah?
> ...


I was actually not sure about the validity of the PCC and thought maybe closer to the invite I could get. And also I was thinking of whether to hire an agent for just the visa process. And I didn't get the health declarations and HAP ID part you mentioned? Could you tell me how to go through that process?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sharat47 said:


> I was actually not sure about the validity of the PCC and thought maybe closer to the invite I could get. And also I was thinking of whether to hire an agent for just the visa process. And I didn't get the health declarations and HAP ID part you mentioned? Could you tell me how to go through that process?


PCC is valid for one year, so even if you get your PR invite after 6 months, it is better to have it in your hand so as not to waste time. In any case, what's done is done.

Here's how to do: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lodge-grant-gang-2017-a-106.html#post11946185

I hope you don't need US PCC. They take 4 months.


----------



## sharat47 (Jun 7, 2016)

Thanks a lot. No I need only India, UAE PCC. Australian I have already applied.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sharat47 said:


> Thanks a lot. No I need only India, UAE PCC. Australian I have already applied.


You been to Australia before ? Where did you live ?

That's fine. You will get most of the PCC in 3 weeks I believe.


----------



## sharat47 (Jun 7, 2016)

I studied in Brisbane for a year until mid 2015. After that had to come back home.


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Well do My Health Declarations and get your Referral Letter and HAP ID and PCC now. In any case, why didn't you get your PCC while you were waiting for approval ? You could have applied today !!!


Bro Zaback

You better start a part time Migration consultancy :roll:


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ganesh.eng said:


> Bro Zaback
> 
> You better start a part time Migration consultancy :roll:


Ha ha, if I don't get an engg job, I might think about it. My parents will kill me if they hear I am now a migration agent instead of an aerospace engineer lol !


----------



## sharat47 (Jun 7, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> ganesh.eng said:
> 
> 
> > Bro Zaback
> ...


You can do engineering and also have a consultancy as a side business. Wouldn't that be great? Btw do they have interviews for 189/190 visas?


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Ha ha, if I don't get an engg job, I might think about it. My parents will kill me if they hear I am now a migration agent instead of an aerospace engineer lol !


BTW are you working in Bangladesh ?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sharat47 said:


> I studied in Brisbane for a year until mid 2015. After that had to come back home.


Aus PCC come in 10 days. I usually send it to my aunt in US, then she just scans it back to me. PCC by airmail takes 3-4 months to come to Bangladesh and sometimes it gets lost. Not sure about Sri Lanka mail service though. I hope you get it soon.

And to answer your previous question, I can't advise. It's better to apply early as then it shows you applied earlier and they will process it earlier but then CO contact sometimes takes 3 months. Whereas aumelb1 and other guy applied on 10 Feb and received their grant in 21 days,


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sharat47 said:


> You can do engineering and also have a consultancy as a side business. Wouldn't that be great? Btw do they have interviews for 189/190 visas?


Edit: Ha ha, not a bad idea. No interviews. Aus Visa system is I think one of the better one in the world today except they need more people in the DIBP department.



ganesh.eng said:


> BTW are you working in Bangladesh ?


I did work as Fire Safety and Design Engineer for a year after my graduation but not related to aerospace. I left it Nov 2016 and now waiting to get to Aus. Currently studying Actuarial Science by myself and planning to sit for Exam FM in June. I want to get into Financial Engineering/Actuarial Science sector if I can, even though it's extremely competitive.


----------



## sourabh75 (Mar 3, 2017)

hey zaback wat u think... jan,feb guys when they going to receive the invite. :drum:


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sourabh75 said:


> hey zaback wat u think... jan,feb guys when they going to receive the invite. :drum:


189 is finished for this year. 190 is left. July is when most of us will be invited with 65 points and may be some 60 pointers too.


----------



## sourabh75 (Mar 3, 2017)

on 15 march round they touch 21dec only. its a long way to go...


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> 189 is finished for this year. 190 is left. July is when most of us will be invited with 65 points and may be some 60 pointers too.


Hi zaback, will they bulk invite 190 for every occupations? 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sourabh75 said:


> on 15 march round they touch 21dec only. its a long way to go...


That's cut-off date. 1000 invitation quota is finished.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Jakin said:


> Hi zaback, will they bulk invite 190 for every occupations?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


They usually do it for the IT, Civil, Mechanical, Electrical, Electronics and so on. Haven't seen much for 2339 - I looked at last years immitracker. And 233914 is even worse.

So, not too hopeful. But the good news is , they are yet to send their bulk invite. Let's hope tomorrow.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Edit: Ha ha, not a bad idea. No interviews. Aus Visa system is I think one of the better one in the world today except they need more people in the DIBP department.
> 
> 
> 
> I did work as Fire Safety and Design Engineer for a year after my graduation but not related to aerospace. I left it Nov 2016 and now waiting to get to Aus. Currently studying Actuarial Science by myself and planning to sit for Exam FM in June. I want to get into Financial Engineering/Actuarial Science sector if I can, even though it's extremely competitive.


Actuarial Science seems the most suitable sector for you after seeing you answering other forum members queries in this forum. You have the ability to grasp the facts quickly and analyse them to obtain answers. Good luck Bro !:car:


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

DN7C said:


> Actuarial Science seems the most suitable sector for you after seeing you answering other forum members queries in this forum. You have the ability to grasp the facts quickly and analyse them to obtain answers. Good luck Bro !:car:


Ha ha thanks. I think it applies to you too and almost all the engineering guys as we are good at analytical and problem solving skills.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Ha ha thanks. I think it applies to you too and almost all the engineering guys as we are good at analytical and problem solving skills.


Ha Ha Ha,

BTW, any theory on receiving the invitations only up to 21st of Dec in this round ?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

DN7C said:


> Ha Ha Ha,
> 
> BTW, any theory on receiving the invitations only up to 21st of Dec in this round ?


Ha ha, you make me sound like I know everything lol ! Well not really. But I think you need the PTE now more than ever, as now applicant will be sorted by English points for 190 NSW and you need those 20 points. Else, you can wait till July or you may get 190 NSW if they invite loads of 233914.


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

I am really suspicious of NSW. I think they are very sneaky if their invitation system is not automated. Were there any 233914 people invited on last wave? 

Why did they invite me when they could see I can get 189 on next round? Was it so that they could take away my 300 aud?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

hasansins said:


> I am really suspicious of NSW. I think they are very sneaky if their invitation system is not automated. Were there any 233914 people invited on last wave?
> 
> Why did they invite me when they could see I can get 189 on next round? Was it so that they could take away my 300 aud?


Well not really. They probably only invited one guy and you happen to have the best criteria to get invite. Highest DIBP points score - 70 points, Superior English, 5 Exp Points. You were the highest ranking candidate and hence you were also the highest for 189.

They need to invite more than one or few to actually reach the people who want the invite. Well since 189 is closed now, I guess almost everyone will accept 190 now till July.

You would have never gotten 190 anyway even if you applied as 189 would have locked your EOI. I guess you saved AUD 300 + 2 years to NSW.


----------



## sourabh75 (Mar 3, 2017)

they touch this time 21st dec so hope on july first round they invite all the jan guys. the guys who receive invite on 15th march congrats everyone. layball::dance:


----------



## sourabh75 (Mar 3, 2017)

nsw 190 they may start invite this month onwards for 2339 .... hey zaback..if u got invite nsw190.. would u accept that..?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sourabh75 said:


> nsw 190 they may start invite this month onwards for 2339 .... hey zaback..if u got invite nsw190.. would u accept that..?


I don't want to live in Sydney as last time I lived there. I want to live in a different city this time. If I get my NSW invite, I might accept it for approval. But if 233914 is not removed in SOL 2017-18, I will probably let it expire and accept 189 in July and move to Melbourne.


----------



## sourabh75 (Mar 3, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> That's cut-off date. 1000 invitation quota is finished.


wat u mean by that.. but they start from 22nd dec on july first round.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sourabh75 said:


> wat u mean by that.. but they start from 22nd dec on july first round.


The quota is finished, the cut-off point at this point doesn't matter.

But yes you are right the people whose EOI DOE is after 22 Dec will get their invite 1st in July.

But a lot can happen. A lot of people will get 190 invite and hence the cut-off date may move till Feb-March or more before July reaches. So, people with DOE of Feb-March might get their invite in July too.

Plus a lot of 60 pointers are also invited in July only.


----------



## Conaern (Feb 2, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> I don't want to live in Sydney as last time I lived there. I want to live in a different city this time. If I get my NSW invite, I might accept it for approval. But if 233914 is not removed in SOL 2017-18, I will probably let it expire and accept 189 in July and move to Melbourne.


Hello Zaback. 189 quota is finished? I have checked 1st of MArch results but there were still 100 places as they invite 17 ppl per round.

Also why did you apply for NSW instead of VIC if you want to move there ? When I check the results on immitracker, I can say that if I applied for VIC instead of NSW with 65 + 5 points I would already got an invite by now. Too many applications to NSW and too few to VIC which are almost all accepted.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Conaern said:


> Hello Zaback. 189 quota is finished? I have checked 1st of MArch results but there were still 100 places as they invite 17 ppl per round.
> 
> Also why did you apply for NSW instead of VIC if you want to move there ? When I check the results on immitracker, I can say that if I applied for VIC instead of NSW with 65 + 5 points I would already got an invite by now. Too many applications to NSW and too few to VIC which are almost all accepted.


2339 is finished, 2335 has 100 left yet.

I can't apply to Vic as I don't have work exp and hence don't fulfill their requirements. NSW has no requirements, but just apply.

Also Vic recently refused a lot of the 2339 applications, so 2339 for Vic is kind of closed now for 65 pointers.


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

Conaern said:


> Hello Zaback. 189 quota is finished? I have checked 1st of MArch results but there were still 100 places as they invite 17 ppl per round.
> 
> Also why did you apply for NSW instead of VIC if you want to move there ? When I check the results on immitracker, I can say that if I applied for VIC instead of NSW with 65 + 5 points I would already got an invite by now. Too many applications to NSW and too few to VIC which are almost all accepted.


This topic is opened only for 2339 occupation code and queries about it.


----------



## sourabh75 (Mar 3, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> The quota is finished, the cut-off point at this point doesn't matter.
> 
> But yes you are right the people whose EOI DOE is after 22 Dec will get their invite 1st in July.
> 
> ...



hey zaback what is the condition of 190 visa.. i mean if any one got it. hw need to stay and work there 2 years.. but what is in the spouse case. if wife can,t work.. only his spouse can work. can they still accept that..


----------



## Conaern (Feb 2, 2017)

hasansins said:


> This topic is opened only for 2339 occupation code and queries about it.


Sorry for bothering.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sourabh75 said:


> hey zaback what is the condition of 190 visa.. i mean if any one got it. hw need to stay and work there 2 years.. but what is in the spouse case. if wife can,t work.. only his spouse can work. can they still accept that..


You don't have to work there necessarily if you can manage without working, you just have to live there or maybe maintain an address there. It's moral obligations and not forced. Can't tell about wife.

Some people says it might have issues during citizenship, but experienced forum members said they have never heard of anyone not receiving their Aus pasport due to not honoring the 2 year commitment.


----------



## sourabh75 (Mar 3, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> You don't have to work there necessarily if you can manage without working, you just have to live there or maybe maintain an address there. It's moral obligations and not forced. Can't tell about wife.
> 
> Some people says it might have issues during citizenship, but experienced forum members said they have never heard of anyone not receiving their Aus pasport due to not honoring the 2 year commitment.


in spouse case if female is the primary applicant.. that,s quite obvious. she cannot do full time work.. but if only his spouse can work. does it make issue any issue on citienship..


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sourabh75 said:


> in spouse case if female is the primary applicant.. that,s quite obvious. she cannot do full time work.. but if only his spouse can work. does it make issue any issue on citienship..


Aus doesn't care what any of you do. If you don't work, it's your choice. As long as you be a good citizen, you will be fine.

Once you get PR, do whatever you like.

Citizenship requirements is here: http://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Citi

Google about this issue, you will find loads of information. Also can search expatforum.


----------



## Abhijeet380 (Mar 4, 2017)

Dear All,
I have submitted my EOI (189) on 11 Dec2016, as a Mechanical Engineer (2335512), with 65 points. Can any one predict the expected month in which I could get the acceptance on my EOI?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Abhijeet380 said:


> Dear All,
> I have submitted my EOI (189) on 11 Dec2016, as a Mechanical Engineer (2335512), with 65 points. Can any one predict the expected month in which I could get the acceptance on my EOI?


You are most likely missing out. 2335 is expected to finish this year with cut-off date of end of Nov.


----------



## sourabh75 (Mar 3, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> You are most likely missing out. 2335 is expected to finish this year with cut-off date of end of Nov.



cut of list is finished.. u got ur shot may be in aug or sep


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sourabh75 said:


> cut of list is finished.. u got ur shot may be in aug or sep


Finished for 2339 not 2335. He posted on the wrong board.


----------



## sourabh75 (Mar 3, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Finished for 2339 not 2335. He posted on the wrong board.


hey zaback u live in sydney..hw,z ur experience?


----------



## Abhijeet380 (Mar 4, 2017)

sourabh75 said:


> cut of list is finished.. u got ur shot may be in aug or sep


Thanks all for the prompt reply.
Let's say if I could update my application by 10 more number by April(mid) and amass 75 points. Then, do I have a chance in this year?


----------



## azerty (Jan 22, 2016)

Abhijeet380 said:


> Thanks all for the prompt reply.
> Let's say if I could update my application by 10 more number by April(mid) and amass 75 points. Then, do I have a chance in this year?


Getting another 10 points is good. Whether you still have to wait till the new FY in July depends entirely on whether the ceiling is reached before you lodge. They are only 38 minus whatever number they invited on mar 15 invites away from the ceiling.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sourabh75 said:


> hey zaback u live in sydney..hw,z ur experience?


No I don't. I used to live there. Well best weather, best beaches, best in everything, no water shortage or bushfire like Melbourne or flooding issues like in Brisbane, better shops and community for every migrant. But also more expensive and also better jobs too.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Abhijeet380 said:


> Thanks all for the prompt reply.
> Let's say if I could update my application by 10 more number by April(mid) and amass 75 points. Then, do I have a chance in this year?


Get it before 12 April round - most likely the last round for 2335.


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> You don't have to work there necessarily if you can manage without working, you just have to live there or maybe maintain an address there. It's moral obligations and not forced. Can't tell about wife.
> 
> Some people says it might have issues during citizenship, but experienced forum members said they have never heard of anyone not receiving their Aus pasport due to not honoring the 2 year commitment.


I think to apply for ausi passport you have to meet resident requirements, which is living lawfully in the last 4 years and not staying more than 9 months(outside) in first three years and 3 months( outside) in the last year before you apply. 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Jakin said:


> I think to apply for ausi passport you have to meet resident requirements, which is living lawfully in the last 4 years and not staying more than 9 months(outside) in first three years and 3 months( outside) in the last year before you apply.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Yes. But we were talking about not living in the state that sponsored him or if not working in that state.


----------



## magitheboss (Aug 24, 2016)

Dear friends ,
In some websites I saw that dependant ielts score (7) will earn me 5 points is it true. I have not added my wife for points. Since she doesn't have work experience. 
Plz respond to my concern. 
Thanks 

Sent from my X9009 using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

magitheboss said:


> Dear friends ,
> In some websites I saw that dependant ielts score (7) will earn me 5 points is it true. I have not added my wife for points. Since she doesn't have work experience.
> Plz respond to my concern.
> Thanks
> ...


No. It's wrong information.


----------



## magitheboss (Aug 24, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> No.


Thanks noted 


Sent from my X9009 using Tapatalk


----------



## sourabh75 (Mar 3, 2017)

hey guys. i was checking most of the 189 invites come from brisbane and adelaide only...:wink: :noidea:


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

sourabh75 said:


> hey guys. i was checking most of the 189 invites come from brisbane and adelaide only...:wink: :noidea:


You mean onshore applicants who got 189 are from Brisbane and Adelaide ?


----------



## sourabh75 (Mar 3, 2017)

ganesh.eng said:


> You mean onshore applicants who got 189 are from Brisbane and Adelaide ?


most of on shore nd offshore as well... only got invite brisbane and adelaide only victoria is very fussy abt invitation..


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

sourabh75 said:


> most of on shore nd offshore as well... only got invite brisbane and adelaide only victoria is very fussy abt invitation..


Sorry I do not understand what you are trying to say. As far as I know there is no connection between 189 invitation and states


----------



## sourabh75 (Mar 3, 2017)

ganesh.eng said:


> Sorry I do not understand what you are trying to say. As far as I know there is no connection between 189 invitation and states


most of 189 invites come from adelaide and brisbane only... check on immi tracker.. most of the 2339 guys got invite only brisbane and adelaide.


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

sourabh75 said:


> most of 289 invites come from adelaide and brisbane only... check on immi tracker.. most of the 2339 guys got invite only brisbane and adelaide.


As far as I know it is because GSM offices are located only in Brisbane and Adelaide.


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

hasansins said:


> As far as I know it is because GSM offices are located only in Brisbane and Adelaide.


Hahaha no comments about his view then


----------



## sourabh75 (Mar 3, 2017)

hey guys sry for the wrong information.. i just find on immmi website .. all the invites come from the states come from adelaide and brisbane only.. :yo:


----------



## bulop (Dec 5, 2016)

hello, I was born in September 1985, I am eligible to claim 30pts till September 2018 right ? not September 2017 ?
:S


----------



## sourabh75 (Mar 3, 2017)

bulop said:


> hello, I was born in September 1985, I am eligible to claim 30pts till September 2018 right ? not September 2017 ?
> :S


no man u can,t


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

bulop said:


> hello, I was born in September 1985, I am eligible to claim 30pts till September 2018 right ? not September 2017 ?
> :S


Yes. Till the day you turn 33. 32 years and 364 days is fine.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sourabh75 said:


> no man u can,t


Yes he can !


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

Does having spouse affect visa grant duration? I mean I see many people getting their grants so quickly lately . And I am still waiting.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

hasansins said:


> Does having spouse affect visa grant duration? I mean I see many people getting their grants so quickly lately . And I am still waiting.


Well Turkey is the problem, not your dependents. Wife may cause a little more time for verification but high risk countries takes ages to get grant. One guy from Iran been waiting 6 + months even to get a CO contact. Some been waiting 1.5 years, lets hope that's not your case.


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Well Turkey is the problem, not your dependents. Wife may cause a little more time for verification but high risk countries takes ages to get grant. One guy from Iran been waiting 6 + months even to get a CO contact. Some been waiting 1.5 years, lets hope that's not your case.


Well as hard as it is for me to accept that but I guess it is true. This is what has become of my country unfortunately.

But I checked immitracker and min 16 max 121 days for grant according to Turkey nationality. So roughly 3 months.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

hasansins said:


> Well as hard as it is for me to accept that but I guess it is true. This is what has become of my country unfortunately.
> 
> But I checked immitracker and min 16 max 121 days for grant according to Turkey nationality. So roughly 3 months.


Well Turkey I think still isn't that bad then compared to Pakistan. Pakistan, Syria, Iraq, Iran takes ages. Bangladesh is not too far behind. Indians gets it faster than us obviously.

It's the situation of the whole world and Muslim countries are getting affected most.


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Well Turkey I think still isn't that bad then compared to Pakistan. Pakistan, Syria, Iraq, Iran takes ages. Bangladesh is not too far behind. Indians gets it faster than us obviously.
> 
> It's the situation of the whole world and Muslim countries are getting affected most.


You are absolutely right unfortunately. My wife is christian though we are an international couple do you think that could gain their sympathy little bit? (she is from ukraine)


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

hasansins said:


> You are absolutely right unfortunately. My wife is christian though we are an international couple do you think that could gain their sympathy little bit? (she is from ukraine)


Well it might help, but I am not sure how DIBP thinks. They might still do excessive vetting on you I think. 

Or in any case, you need to wait standard waiting time of 4-6 months to see. I don't think it's been even a month. These are all speculation anyway. You will get it soon !



> Global visa processing times
> 
> 75 per cent of applications processed in 4 months
> 90 per cent of applications processed in 6 months


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

hasansins said:


> You are absolutely right unfortunately. My wife is christian though we are an international couple do you think that could gain their sympathy little bit? (she is from ukraine)


Anyway, is your real name hasansins ? It's the Arabic word from which the English word assassins is derived.

Hasansins were assassins in old times as legend goes. 

Also in the movie Prince of Persia: The Sands of Time


----------



## sajboy (Mar 1, 2017)

where can i find all the details,each and every steps for applying a 189 or 190 visa ?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sajboy said:


> where can i find all the details,each and every steps for applying a 189 or 190 visa ?


http://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/189-

Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190)

First you will need your Occupation assessment from your relevant body. 

Find here: Skilled Occupations List (SOL) for 189 and https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work...ng-authorities/skilled-occupations-lists/CSOL for 190.

Also, a good English score will help you to get to required 60 points+.


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Anyway, is your real name hasansins ? It's the Arabic word from which the English word assassins is derived.
> 
> Hasansins were assassins in old times as legend goes.
> 
> Also in the movie Prince of Persia: The Sands of Time


haah  No my real name is not Hasansins its just Hasan lmao xD.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

hasansins said:


> haah  No my real name is not Hasansins its just Hasan lmao xD.


Ha ha ok lol 

There's even a Wikipedia article about it too. So, it's actually true lol.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Assassins


----------



## sharat47 (Jun 7, 2016)

I have a question regarding my 190 visa application. Most members say that there is no fund requirement for NSW visa whereas few say that they might ask on an individual basis. One member told me that his agent advised him to show 25000 AUD account balance atleast 2 months before visa application. 

Since I have not prepared for that I was thinking should I submit another EOI now for 189 just in case there is a problem due to this? Hey Zaback I just want your thoughts on this. For 189 invite in July, is it ok if I submit one EOI now just due to this problem because 189 doesn't ask for funds for sure? Now I'm thinking I should have created 2 EOIs spearately for 189 and 190 since putting both in one has made my 189 frozen. Any thoughts are welcome.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sharat47 said:


> I have a question regarding my 190 visa application. Most members say that there is no fund requirement for NSW visa whereas few say that they might ask on an individual basis. One member told me that his agent advised him to show 25000 AUD account balance atleast 2 months before visa application.
> 
> Since I have not prepared for that I was thinking should I submit another EOI now for 189 just in case there is a problem due to this? Hey Zaback I just want your thoughts on this. For 189 invite in July, is it ok if I submit one EOI now just due to this problem because 189 doesn't ask for funds for sure? Now I'm thinking I should have created 2 EOIs spearately for 189 and 190 since putting both in one has made my 189 frozen. Any thoughts are welcome.


That is absolute bollcoks, I don't know where you heard such. NSW or any state doesn't need any guarantee. They are giving you PR, free medicare as soon as you get grant and lots on you, not the other way around.

If there was a AUD 25,000 requirements, most wouldn't apply or get 190. The agent is either stupid or scamming him.

If you can find any AUD 25,000 here, then please do let me know : Are you eligible? - Live & Work in New South Wales

That's why I think one shouldn't use agent but rather do all by himself/herself especially on this day and age of internet where you can find any info instantly.

Unless you have issues living in NSW, I see no reason not to take 190. Best weather, best opportunities, best beaches, best in everything. No flood issues like Brisbane, no bushfire, water shortage or unpredictable weather like Melbourne, not as cold as Melbourne and not as hot as Brisbane or Darwin, just perfect in between and so many cultures and food and partying.


----------



## sharat47 (Jun 7, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> sharat47 said:
> 
> 
> > I have a question regarding my 190 visa application. Most members say that there is no fund requirement for NSW visa whereas few say that they might ask on an individual basis. One member told me that his agent advised him to show 25000 AUD account balance atleast 2 months before visa application.
> ...


Thanks a lot Zaback. Well I don't have any issue with 190. All I am worried with is this fund requirement. Actually, there is fund requirement for states like South Australia , the link I will share below:
http://www.migration.sa.gov.au/skilled-migrants/nomination-process/skilled-nomination-requirements

NSW website doesn't mention any so I'm going forward without arranging any funds and thanks once again Zaback.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sharat47 said:


> Thanks a lot Zaback. Well I don't have any issue with 190. All I am worried with is this fund requirement. Actually, there is fund requirement for states like South Australia , the link I will share below:
> Skilled nomination requirements
> 
> NSW website doesn't mention any so I'm going forward without arranging any funds and thanks once again Zaback.


Well ok. I assumed no other state requires fund since all I see mostly is NSW and they don't need fund I presume. In any case, better take 190 and move on with your life than waiting 3.5 months + visa processing time and uncertainty of not knowing if 233911 is still in next years SOL.


----------



## sharat47 (Jun 7, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> sharat47 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks a lot Zaback. Well I don't have any issue with 190. All I am worried with is this fund requirement. Actually, there is fund requirement for states like South Australia , the link I will share below:
> ...


One question : Since I have both 189 and 190 in the EOI and now it's frozen, if I let this 2 months visa invite expire, would my 189 be active again. Not that I'm going to do it just wanted to know that's all.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sharat47 said:


> One question : Since I have both 189 and 190 in the EOI and now it's frozen, if I let this 2 months visa invite expire, would my 189 be active again. Not that I'm going to do it just wanted to know that's all.


Yes. After you let two invite expire, your EOI will be cancelled. In any case, if you are not sure proceeding with 190, submit a new EOI with 189 for July 2017. If you lodge your 190 Visa, then you can cancel the other EOI.


----------



## sharat47 (Jun 7, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> sharat47 said:
> 
> 
> > One question : Since I have both 189 and 190 in the EOI and now it's frozen, if I let this 2 months visa invite expire, would my 189 be active again. Not that I'm going to do it just wanted to know that's all.
> ...


I didn't get your point. Suppose I'm letting this 190 visa expire, my 189 EOI will be active again with the same DOE of January?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sharat47 said:


> I didn't get your point. Suppose I'm letting this 190 visa expire, my 189 EOI will be active again with the same DOE of January?


Yes it will be active again. But I am not sure if it keeps the same DOE, but I think it does. In any case, submit another EOI if you are not sure about your current 190.


----------



## sharat47 (Jun 7, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> sharat47 said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't get your point. Suppose I'm letting this 190 visa expire, my 189 EOI will be active again with the same DOE of January?
> ...


Okay so what if I just submit another EOI now for 189. Will it cause any problem with DIBP even though it would be a new EOI?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sharat47 said:


> Okay so what if I just submit another EOI now for 189. Will it cause any problem with DIBP even though it would be a new EOI?


As far as I know, no. There are lots of people who even take both invite at the same time and only lodge one visa. So, no issues as far as I know. EOI is just like a lottery. As long as nothing is not in ImmiAccount, DIBP doesn't care.

You can read about it : How many Expressions of Interest can I submit?


----------



## sourabh75 (Mar 3, 2017)

hey guys any idea when nsw starts invite for 190 eoi (2339)?? :bored::typing:


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sourabh75 said:


> hey guys any idea when nsw starts invite for 190 eoi (2339)?? :bored::typing:


We all been waiting. Let's hope it is this Monday.


----------



## sourabh75 (Mar 3, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> We all been waiting. Let's hope it is this Monday.


have u see the immi tracker. even last year they showing very less people(2339) receive invite


----------



## sourabh75 (Mar 3, 2017)

hey zaback..i am little confused ..if i receive 190 invite . i was thinking o drop. i want to wait 189. is ita a good idea to wait?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sourabh75 said:


> hey zaback..i am little confused ..if i receive 190 invite . i was thinking o drop. i want to wait 189. is ita a good idea to wait?


It depends on what you want. If you don't want to live in NSW, then better give chance to someone who does.

If you don't take the invite and 2339xx is removed, you don't get PR next year and may be many more years.


----------



## sourabh75 (Mar 3, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> It depends on what you want. If you don't want to live in NSW, then better give chance to someone who does.
> 
> If you don't take the invite and 2339xx is removed, you don't get PR next year and may be many more years.


i think i got 189 invite in july. bcoz once u take 190 invite then u have to apply for a nomination.. then wait another 3 months.. after u receive nomination. u have to wait for a visa.its too long process.


----------



## sourabh75 (Mar 3, 2017)

*samrat 75*

i will definately got invite .. by this year...and my PR as well. .. but hw abt u .......zaback. ha ha ha :hat:


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sourabh75 said:


> i will definately got invite .. by this year...and my PR as well. .. but hw abt u .......zaback. ha ha ha :hat:


I am not as certain as you are. Good luck to you mate !


----------



## sourabh75 (Mar 3, 2017)

zaback21;12179866]I am not as certain as you are. Good luck to you mate !



same to u zaback..lane:eace:


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Ha ha, you make me sound like I know everything lol ! Well not really. But I think you need the PTE now more than ever, as now applicant will be sorted by English points for 190 NSW and you need those 20 points. Else, you can wait till July or you may get 190 NSW if they invite loads of 233914.


Sorry for the late reply zaback21.
Take it as a compliment 

What you are consistently telling is absolutely correct. However, I thought to give it a rest until July and focus on few other areas which could speed up the whole process and aid me settling in AUS.

For example,
1. researching on the steps after receiving EOI, applying for the Visa and related topics.
2. after thorough research, preparation of all the required documents, letters, proof etc. to submit for a direct grant.
3. searching about available opportunities after migrating to AUS, as I might not get a job in the same field.
4. learning something new which could be beneficial in finding a job.
5. focus on emerging jobs in AUS.

Other than those, I'm going through a very crucial stage of my life with the newborn baby. We have to move places and pay attention to his needs and well-being. 

Therefore, we decided to wait a few months and see how things go.:ranger:


----------



## ausin (Mar 18, 2017)

Cut off on Nov means ? M mechanical ROI 14FEB17 WITH 65


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

DN7C said:


> Sorry for the late reply zaback21.
> Take it as a compliment
> 
> What you are consistently telling is absolutely correct. However, I thought to give it a rest until July and focus on few other areas which could speed up the whole process and aid me settling in AUS.
> ...


I know lol, thanks ! 

Yes, of course. You have a family, responsibility and there is no point to make a sudden big change in life if it's not done properly. You should assess all angle and take your time before progressing. At this point, better research and take appropriate step. 

I am sure you will do the best. Cheers !!!


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> I know lol, thanks !
> 
> Yes, of course. You have a family, responsibility and there is no point to make a sudden big change in life if it's not done properly. You should assess all angle and take your time before progressing. At this point, better research and take appropriate step.
> 
> I am sure you will do the best. Cheers !!!


Thanks for the wishes mate 

Will discuss the above topics later.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

The last guy invited on myimmitracker has 65 points and DOE of 20th Dec 2017 (There was a guy with 21st of Dec DOE, but he is not visible anymore)

The next guy with 65 points has DOE on 04th of Jan 2017. 

Is there anyone here with a DOE in between?


----------



## ausin (Mar 18, 2017)

For which SOL?


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

ausin said:


> For which SOL?


for 2339XX cases like 233911, 233912, 233913, 233914 and 233915


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

There we are. Starting a new week full of hopes!

I wish everyone a happy week. I hope all of us will receive the news we expect very soon.


----------



## magitheboss (Aug 24, 2016)

Dear Friends 

Just need a info presently I got 8 years of experience with 15 points. Whether if I reach 10 years will I get 5 points for it. 
Thanks 


Sent from my X9009 using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

magitheboss said:


> Dear Friends
> 
> Just need a info presently I got 8 years of experience with 15 points. Whether if I reach 10 years will I get 5 points for it.
> Thanks
> ...


No. Max overseas exp points is 15.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

hasansins said:


> There we are. Starting a new week full of hopes!
> 
> I wish everyone a happy week. I hope all of us will receive the news we expect very soon.



Wish you the same hasansins.

Not sure about all of us getting happy news though :scared:
Because they might have given all the left 38 invitations on the last 15th which is not so great news for some of us. lol


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

DN7C said:


> Wish you the same hasansins.
> 
> Not sure about all of us getting happy news though :scared:
> Because they might have given all the left 38 invitations on the last 15th which is not so great news for some of us. lol


I hope they have few places left so that i can catch up. 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

Jakin said:


> I hope they have few places left so that i can catch up.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


What's your DOE Jakin?
How many points do you have?


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

DN7C said:


> What's your DOE Jakin?
> How many points do you have?


I didn't even lodge my EOI yet, sitting with 45 points only. Still awaiting for assessment. Planning to take PTE exam after my assessment. So that I can catch up before 29th march, if there are still some places left. 

However, i am expecting to get my assessment in other occupation. That is just my worst case scenario.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

Jakin said:


> I didn't even lodge my EOI yet, sitting with 45 points only. Still awaiting for assessment. Planning to take PTE exam after my assessment. So that I can catch up before 29th march, if there are still some places left.
> 
> However, i am expecting to get my assessment in other occupation. That is just my worst case scenario.


You must have 70 or more points to secure an invitation before 29th of march if there are any left in 233914 category.

If you are aiming for another occupation you might have chances left before July depending on which is your occupation code.


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

DN7C said:


> You must have 70 or more points to secure an invitation before 29th of march if there are any left in 233914 category.
> 
> If you are aiming for another occupation you might have chances left before July depending on which is your occupation code.


I dont think there are any places left in 233914.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

Jakin said:


> I dont think there are any places left in 233914.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk




38 invitations were left as of 1st of March.

if they invite 28 people on 15th march --> 10 left
if they invite 38 people on 15th march --> 0 left


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

How many people were invited on last round? I mean on 1 March.


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

hasansins said:


> How many people were invited on last round? I mean on 1 March.


It was around 56 if i am correct.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

hasansins said:


> How many people were invited on last round? I mean on 1 March.


56

That's why it moved around 15 days !


----------



## sourabh75 (Mar 3, 2017)

all the invites finished with 15th march round. i don,t think so any left for the 29th march. so we all have to wait for july....:yo:


----------



## Suraj sah (Feb 9, 2016)

Hi All,

What are my chances of getting invited from NSW.
I think 190 is the only hope left for me this year.

ANZSCO Code: 233914
OCCUPATION: Engineering Technologist
EA MSA Outcome: 14/010/2016
PTE Academic:79 + each
EOI Subclass 189: 65 Points DOE: 01/02/2017 
EOI Subclass 190 NSW: 70 Points DOE: 24/02/2017

INVITATION: XX/XX/XXXX


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Suraj sah said:


> Hi All,
> 
> What are my chances of getting invited from NSW.
> I think 190 is the only hope left for me this year.
> ...


Well no one knows . 233914 doesn't get a lot of NSW invite. I hope they invite us soon and lots of us. Your Superior English puts you at forefront to receive invite.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Reading at some of the recent comments over the board, it feels like not many or maybe none of the 60 pointers may get invite this year in July like they did last year. It makes sense that last year there was no pro rata in 2339 and even then the cut-off points would be 60 and hence in July they were invited. This year the cut-off is already at 65 and 6 months of load, I am worried it will move in between 65 and 70 next July unless the quota increases.

65 pointers who applied early like in between Dec 21 2016 - 31 Mar 2017, they may be fine and so will be guys submitting EOI later this year till June-July. 

But with the number of 233914 Engineering Technologist that is being issued by Engineers Australia, it's getting quite ridiculous. Almost 80-90% or more of the 2339 feels like full of 233914. Hardly any aero, bio, env, naval or agri. I am aero but I got 233914 not 233911. So many civil, electronics, electrical, mechanical, telecom, industrial, etc are being sent to 233914.

If they remove 233914, it will be a disaster for so many engineers as hardly any body getting Professional Engineering assessment now a days. I hope and pray, NSW sends some serious bulk invite in the 233914 which they have never done to ease the pressure on this occupation group.

Else the future doesn't look too good for the 60 pointers and even the 65 pointers who would be applying post July.


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Reading at some of the recent comments over the board, it feels like not many or maybe none of the 60 pointers may get invite this year in July like they did last year. It makes sense that last year there was no pro rata in 2339 and even then the cut-off points would be 60 and hence in July they were invited. This year the cut-off is already at 65 and 6 months of load, I am worried it will move in between 65 and 70 next July unless the quota increases.
> 
> 65 pointers who applied early like in between Dec 21 2016 - 31 Mar 2017, they may be fine and so will be guys submitting EOI later this year till June-July.
> 
> ...


They should increase the ceiling for 2339. They are forcing all the other engineers into this. Its really unfortunate for us to have these much of Engineers from all the engineering field whereas in the other occupation they have about 4-5 occupation max. This is the one thing they should consider for the next ceiling. 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Jakin said:


> They should increase the ceiling for 2339. They are forcing all the other engineers into this. Its really unfortunate for us to have these much of Engineers from all the engineering field whereas in the other occupation they have about 4-5 occupation max. This is the one thing they should consider for the next ceiling.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


I hope they do, but I am more worried about it getting removed since Engg Tech is basically a lower engineering level.


----------



## magitheboss (Aug 24, 2016)

Dear Zaback21 / friends 

Just guide me about 190 EOI submission. My agent has loged 189 EOI with 60points for Engineering technologist . I like to submit it myself for 190 .whether it is possible can I create a separate login. My agent asking money for it again. Also Im not sure to apply which state. Whether NSW is better choice. Plz guide me. 
Thanks 

Sent from my X9009 using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

magitheboss said:


> Dear Zaback21 / friends
> 
> Just guide me about 190 EOI submission. My agent has loged 189 EOI with 60points for Engineering technologist . I like to submit it myself for 190 .whether it is possible can I create a separate login. My agent asking money for it again. Also Im not sure to apply which state. Whether NSW is better choice. Plz guide me.
> Thanks
> ...


Why go with agent and now you are stuck ? Do you have login of agents EOI ?

This will help : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-190-sol-csol-what-1st-thing-i-should-do.html


----------



## magitheboss (Aug 24, 2016)

Dear Zaback21
My DOE for Engineering technologist is on 8-Aug-2016 with 60 points .so ur saying no chance at all for 60points or sleek chances since my EOI submission is on Aug 2016.
Thanks Mate. 

Sent from my X9009 using Tapatalk


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Reading at some of the recent comments over the board, it feels like not many or maybe none of the 60 pointers may get invite this year in July like they did last year. It makes sense that last year there was no pro rata in 2339 and even then the cut-off points would be 60 and hence in July they were invited. This year the cut-off is already at 65 and 6 months of load, I am worried it will move in between 65 and 70 next July unless the quota increases.
> 
> 65 pointers who applied early like in between Dec 21 2016 - 31 Mar 2017, they may be fine and so will be guys submitting EOI later this year till June-July.
> 
> ...



Yes. There could be a plan behind this. A joint collaboration between the EA and the DIBP of limiting the number of PE's they assess and invite. They even can promote their university's Engineering Degrees by showing it will lead you to become a PE hence smooth skilled migration procedure as a PE unlike the thousands of ETs. All your points suggest that it will eventually make impossible for the 60 pointers to grab a place. Ultimately, this will increase the competitiveness among the applicants as well as the cutoff points. There's no way avoiding it unless they lift the occupation ceiling. We all have to wait until July to see where our destiny heads. 

The only hope left is NSW invitation. They might invite some of us, probably the most suitable according to their selection criteria. If they did not invite ET's in large numbers the current situation might become worse in the 2017/2018 fiscal year.

Or else they should introduce new codes like Civil Engineering Technologist, Mechanical Engineering Technologist, Electrical Engineering Technologist etc. Which are in between Engineering Technician and Professional Engineer. Otherwise, it's unfair for everyone who are really in this category(aero, bio, env, naval & agri) and who are forcefully put into this category(civil, mech, electrical, electronic etc.) 

Finally, we could be in the initial steps of forming another occupation like the Accountants, 70+ cutoff points and a lot of waiting.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

magitheboss said:


> Dear Zaback21
> My DOE for Engineering technologist is on 8-Aug-2016 with 60 points .so ur saying no chance at all for 60points or sleek chances since my EOI submission is on Aug 2016.
> Thanks Mate.
> 
> Sent from my X9009 using Tapatalk


Isn't there any chance of squeezing out another 5 points?


----------



## magitheboss (Aug 24, 2016)

DN7C said:


> Isn't there any chance of squeezing out another 5 points?


Trying for PTE again  

Sent from my X9009 using Tapatalk


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

magitheboss said:


> Trying for PTE again
> 
> Sent from my X9009 using Tapatalk


Ha Ha Ha 

calm down !

Same thing happened to me, gave up after getting 65+.
Could you please update your signature.


----------



## sharat47 (Jun 7, 2016)

I find so many people with good engineering experience of over 5 years in companies like McDermott,etc. also get assessed as engineering technologists. It's just not fair to reduce somebody's proficiency in technical skills on the basis of how their CDR is presented. I guess somebody should make EA take note of such things.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

DN7C said:


> Yes. There could be a plan behind this. A joint collaboration between the EA and the DIBP of limiting the number of PE's they assess and invite. They even can promote their university's Engineering Degrees by showing it will lead you to become a PE hence smooth skilled migration procedure as a PE unlike the thousands of ETs. All your points suggest that it will eventually make impossible for the 60 pointers to grab a place. Ultimately, this will increase the competitiveness among the applicants as well as the cutoff points. There's no way avoiding it unless they lift the occupation ceiling. We all have to wait until July to see where our destiny heads.
> 
> The only hope left is NSW invitation. They might invite some of us, probably the most suitable according to their selection criteria. If they did not invite ET's in large numbers the current situation might become worse in the 2017/2018 fiscal year.
> 
> ...





sharat47 said:


> I find so many people with good engineering experience of over 5 years in companies like McDermott,etc. also get assessed as engineering technologists. It's just not fair to reduce somebody's proficiency in technical skills on the basis of how their CDR is presented. I guess somebody should make EA take note of such things.




I know. At least separate them. Have Technologist of each category. Even if there are 100-200 Aero Technologist or 300-400 Mech, it will ease the pressure and one will know where they stand. Now its every single engg or engg related degree into one.

I don't think DIBP and EA are into anything, but who knows. Plus they do give PE to Accord degrees, its just their treatment to non-accord guys the issue. As sharat47 said people working in some of the big engg companies working for 5-8 years + getting assessed as ENgg Tech is quite ridiculous. Lets hope for the best.

I think with this rate of issuing Engg Tech, soon the cut-off point will move to 70 next year around Feb and Accounting isn't going anything less than 75 soon unless they increase the quota. Let's hope for the best.


----------



## AliKhan1 (Feb 17, 2017)

Hello guys.
Is ET a flagged occupation and will be removed possibly for year 2017-2018 in Jun. does anyone have idea?

Any update regarding this is highly appreciated.


----------



## magitheboss (Aug 24, 2016)

DN7C said:


> Ha Ha Ha
> 
> calm down !
> 
> ...


Updated my signature 

Engineering Technologist occup:
* EOI DOE on 8-Aug-16 with 60 (189)
* Ielts score -6.5 (L7.5 ,R6,W6.5,S6)
*EOI Invite :?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

magitheboss said:


> Updated my signature
> 
> Engineering Technologist occup:
> * EOI DOE on 8-Aug-16 with 60 (189)
> ...


Try for PTE-A and get to 65+ and ultimately to 70 points for an invite. There is a high chance 60 pointers will not get any more invite in 2339 from July onwards.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/672738-pte-exam-1636.html#post12015801


----------



## sourabh75 (Mar 3, 2017)

hey guys. i don,t think so 233914 will remove in july.. bcoz all the engg like aero electronics etc will have the same anzsco code(233914). be positive guys and w8 for next 3 months. pic will be clear soon.layball:


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sourabh75 said:


> hey guys. i don,t think so 233914 will remove in july.. bcoz all the engg like aero electronics etc will have the same anzsco code(233914). be positive guys and w8 for next 3 months. pic will be clear soon.layball:


It's most likely not getting removed, but cut-off points will be 65 in July and quota may finish by Nov 2017 as cut-off dates just like 2335 this year and cut-off point rising up to 70 next year.


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

I think neither DIBP nor EA to be blamed. There were codes separating all major Engineering fields in ET. It happened when they merged Australian Standard Classification of Occupations (ASCO) Second Edition and the New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations (NZSCO) and started following Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations (ANZSCO). https://www.acacia-au.com/asco.php#212

This can be seen in many ways
1. DIBP actually wants plenty of skilled people from PE category in major engineering pathways like mechanical, electrical, civil, etc. and ET skill level not required to fill the short term skill shortages in major engineering categories.

2. EA has no option to assess people and categorize them according to new ANZSCO classification. Thus end up assessing every major as 233914. 

3. Actually, what DIBP or Department of Education and training meant in SOL as ET is may be from agricultural,Biomedical,aeronautical, etc not the major categories. (This can be understood if you check VIC nomination list. ET is categorized under Biotechnology and Science not Engineering and building. This may be the reason for 2339 heavy State sponsor rejection

4. Setting 1000 as occupational ceiling for Other Engineering professionals may be adequate since what they meant in the group ET is from other categories(like biomedical,agricultural,etc.) and other engineering professionals not mentioned anywhere (like Biomedical Engineer, Environment Engineer, Aeronautical Engineer, etc.)

*5. We applicants got it wrong and trying migration as we saw ET in SOL*

EA may consider options to assess people with ET qualification and relevant experience ( may be 5 or 8 years ) to be assessed as PE rather than just depending on ANSZCO code classification and years of the engineering course.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ganesh.eng said:


> *5. We applicants got it wrong and trying migration as we saw ET in SOL*


Very informative post. 

I just didn't understood one line of yours : What you mean by this ?



> EA may consider options to assess people with ET qualification and relevant experience ( may be 5 or 8 years ) to be assessed as PE rather than just depending on ANSZCO code classification and years of the engineering course.


Unfortunately EA is not doing that. 5-8 years of work exp in a big world renowned multinational engineering company from US also with Accord Masters from USA but non accord Bachelor from India and then getting assessed as Engineering Technologist makes no sense. They are not assessing right. This guy knows more than the recent no experience 4 years Bachelor Accord degree guy who got PE. 



> 4. Setting 1000 as occupational ceiling for Other Engineering professionals may be adequate since what they meant in the group ET is from other categories(like biomedical,agricultural,etc.) and other engineering professionals not mentioned anywhere (like Biomedical Engineer, Environment Engineer, Aeronautical Engineer, etc.)


It is adequate except when civil, mechanical, electrical, electronics, industrial, chemical, materials who already has their own quota are not send here. Let's keep it for those who doesn't have their own quota.

Let's send Mechanical Engineering Technologist to 2335, Electronics Engineering Technologist to 2334, Civil Engineering Technologist to 2332, then there is no problem. But they are not even naming it. They are just naming all as Engineering Technologist. Getting a Mechanical Engineering Technologist is almost as hard as getting a PE in Mechanical. I got an Accord degree. I should at least get Aeronautical Engineering Technologist instead of generic Engineering Technologist. When that happens, there is no difference between me and the Mechanical Engineering Technologist.

2339 is already small enough for every single engineering except the 5 engineering group. Let's not make it more crowded. I as an Aero engineer don't want to compete with Mechanical, Civil, Electrical, Electronics, Chemical and Mechanical Engineers. They can compete within themselves in their own group. Let's not make 2339 more crowded or else increase the quota.


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Very informative post.
> 
> I just didn't understood one line of yours : What you mean by this ?
> 
> ...


Yes that's what I meant by 'we applicants' major engineering categories civil,mechanical,electrical,electronics and chemical guys shall not be in common ET 233914 category and leave the occupation for other not common other engineering technologist and not mentioned anywhere engineering professionals. 

There can be other side of the coin too. May be ET is surviving in the Other Engineering Professionals Occupation group just because of the Major ETs. For example Aeronautical engineer, Agricultural engineer are not in the SOL on their own. They just come under 2339 as Other Engineering Professionals NEC. 
In the event of ET 233914 being replaced by group specified ET like Electrical and Electronic ET, Civil ET and Mechanical ET in the 2339 group as it was in the ASCO code, according to being flagged and current occupation fillings in the PE category occupations, the chances of getting removed from SOL might be in this order in future years. 

*Electrical and Electronic ET<Civil ET<Mechanical ET < ET not elsewhere classified . *

These are my personal view. No hard feelings for fellow ETs.


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Very informative post.
> 
> I just didn't understood one line of yours : What you mean by this ?
> 
> ...


Lol.. My degree wasn't accord, graduated last year and got my P.E assesment last year.
I still think its down to the CDR to much extent.


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

mctowel said:


> Lol.. My degree wasn't accord, graduated last year and got my P.E assesment last year.
> I still think its down to the CDR to much extent.


It is up to CDR, if you are lucky enough to have non accord 4 years bachelors. People who have accord tend to pick accord pathway over CDR pathway for quick processing time and positive outcome. They actually agree that assessment to be carried out according to the syllabus not according demonstrating competences. 

So again, we accord pathway applicants are to be blamed for not EA. If one is going in CDR pathway with 4 years bachelors and if he/she can demonstrate his/her competencies better will get PE regardless of accord or non accord with additional assessing time.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

mctowel said:


> Lol.. My degree wasn't accord, graduated last year and got my P.E assesment last year.
> I still think its down to the CDR to much extent.


If you do not pose work experience, what were your career episodes?
One could be the undergraduate project, what about the other two ?


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

DN7C said:


> If you do not pose work experience, what were your career episodes?
> One could be the undergraduate project, what about the other two ?


They were all undergraduate projects. First two were from my final year project... I split it into two. 1st was design of a h-bridge circuit, 2nd was the prototype implementation of the h-bridge with a designed microcontroller (standalone arduino) for a dc motor control. The third actually was RFID design access control into a private classroom.... A personal project, I found a way of integrating into school environment.

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ganesh.eng said:


> There can be other side of the coin too. May be ET is surviving in the Other Engineering Professionals Occupation group just because of the Major ETs. For example Aeronautical engineer, Agricultural engineer are not in the SOL on their own. They just come under 2339 as Other Engineering Professionals NEC.
> In the event of ET 233914 being replaced by group specified ET like Electrical and Electronic ET, Civil ET and Mechanical ET in the 2339 group as it was in the ASCO code, according to being flagged and current occupation fillings in the PE category occupations, the chances of getting removed from SOL might be in this order in future years.
> 
> *Electrical and Electronic ET<Civil ET<Mechanical ET < ET not elsewhere classified . *
> ...


No hard feelings either. We are in the same group anyway. But my concern was in case 233914 is removed, a lot of the engineers will miss out even if they have their own quota just for not being PE. In any case, let's hope for the best.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

mctowel said:


> Lol.. My degree wasn't accord, graduated last year and got my P.E assesment last year.
> I still think its down to the CDR to much extent.


Well true, but I think recent assessment is also being very hard on people with too many ET. I mean a Accord Masters degree has no value but only Accord Bachelor? In any case, lets hope for the best.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

mctowel said:


> They were all undergraduate projects. First two were from my final year project... I split it into two. 1st was design of a h-bridge circuit, 2nd was the prototype implementation of the h-bridge with a designed microcontroller (standalone arduino) for a dc motor control. The third actually was RFID design access control into a private classroom.... A personal project, I found a way of integrating into school environment.
> 
> __________________________________
> EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
> ...


Great !
I was curious about the way they are assessing. :baby:


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Well true, but I think recent assessment is also being very hard on people with too many ET. I mean a Accord Masters degree has no value but only Accord Bachelor? In any case, lets hope for the best.


And no consideration of the years of work experience unless presented coherently in the career episodes.


----------



## maraikayer (Feb 28, 2017)

Hey guys today I received NSW invite.


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

maraikayer said:


> Hey guys today I received NSW invite.


Congrats! Welcome to the board of waiting people


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

DN7C said:


> And no consideration of the years of work experience unless presented coherently in the career episodes.


Hahahaha Welcome to the reality !! :biggrin1:


----------



## maraikayer (Feb 28, 2017)

hasansins said:


> Congrats! Welcome to the board of waiting people


Thanks brother, let's just hope they "NSW" send out invites to our fellow 2339xx engineers today.


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

Guys new invite results are announced. 

Other eng. prof. 1018/1000

How is this possible?


----------



## sajboy (Mar 1, 2017)

hasansins said:


> Other eng. prof. 1018/1000


So Nice


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

Guys some sunshine on 2339 
Cutoff moved to Jan 3rd and they have already surpassed the Occupational ceiling. They have doubled the invitations per round and Cut off moved 19 days :dance:


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

Guys even though Ceiling has finished, there is a notable statement "No further invitations will be offered for these occupations *until the 2017-2018 programme year*"

As per the statement ET will remain in SOL for next Fiscal year 

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil


----------



## sourabh75 (Mar 3, 2017)

18 more invites .. ohh la la.... great news may be more on 29th round... let,s see guys what happen next:tea::drum:


----------



## sourabh75 (Mar 3, 2017)

they again give 56 invites 15 march round... good news.. now we have to wait for the 29th march round.. some thing good is happen definately.... cheers guys:clap2::eyebrows:


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

sourabh75 said:


> they again give 56 invites 15 march round... good news.. now we have to wait for the 29th march round.. some thing good is happen definately.... cheers guys:clap2::eyebrows:


There are no more 2339 invitations for this fiscal year. Next Invitation round for other occupations is on 12th April


----------



## sourabh75 (Mar 3, 2017)

ganesh.eng said:


> There are no more 2339 invitations for this fiscal year. Next Invitation round for other occupations is on 12th April


u r rgt mate.. but i saw on 2nd march they saying 23 rounds in march .. but now they update on 12 april ....


----------



## sourabh75 (Mar 3, 2017)

u r rgt mate.. but i saw on 2nd march they saying 3 rounds in march .. but now they update on 12 april ....


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

hasansins said:


> Guys new invite results are announced.
> 
> Other eng. prof. 1018/1000
> 
> How is this possible?


I have no idea. But I guess you are allowed to a little more, only DIBP knows. Or may be 18 people or more refused or did't took 189 invite (multiple EOI), and they adjusted for it.



ganesh.eng said:


> Guys even though Ceiling has finished, there is a notable statement "No further invitations will be offered for these occupations *until the 2017-2018 programme year*"
> 
> As per the statement ET will remain in SOL for next Fiscal year
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil


I hope so, but I think it's just saying come again next year, the shop is closed. Whether the shop opens next year is a question we will have to wait.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

233914 is like a 3rd class passenger whom no one wants. 233911 got 2 invitation rounds, only once 233914 but with 70 points. 233915 got, 233913 got it. 

And EA is filling up the 3rd class as much as they can. 80-90% of 2339 is 233914 I feel and I can see why they don't want to invite cos whom they will invite ? It can end up being anyone from aero, civil, mechanical, elec or anyone. They will rather chose the one they want as usual.

The 3rd class passengers can only hope their compartments don't get cancelled next July. Lets hope and pray.


----------



## shacanozo (Dec 24, 2016)

I submitted my EOI Lodged: 66 points/NSW 70 points: 10 March 2017 
I set for the PTE again to increase my point I failed to score 65 and I feel hopeless to get 65.
I really would appreciate your opinion with bellow inquires 

1-	Do you believe that ANZSCO Code: 233913 Biomedical Engineering will remain in SLO by the next year?
2-	If yes do you believe that I would have chance to be invited by July?
3-	Me and my wife are expecting to have our first baby on May , in this case if I edit my EOI to include my baby in my application then would my application submitted date will be effected by such adjustment?

Appreciate your advice 
Thanks


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

maraikayer said:


> Hey guys today I received NSW invite.


Congratulations mate ! Being Aero and Superior English secured you an invitation. arty:


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

ganesh.eng said:


> Hahahaha Welcome to the reality !! :biggrin1:


don't know your comment is sarcastic or not 

Me too have 5+ years of experience as a Mechanical Engineer and still I was assessed as an ET.:smash:


----------



## shacanozo (Dec 24, 2016)

I submitted my EOI Lodged: 60 points/NSW 70 points: 10 March 2017 
I set for the PTE again to increase my point I failed to score 65 and I feel hopeless to get 65.
I really would appreciate your opinion with bellow inquires 

1-	Do you believe that ANZSCO Code: 233913 Biomedical Engineering will remain in SLO by the next year?
2-	If yes do you believe that I would have chance to be invited by July?
3-	Me and my wife are expecting to have our first baby on May , in this case if I edit my EOI to include my baby in my application then would my application submitted date will be effected by such adjustment?

Appreciate your advice 
Thanks[/QUOTE]


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

Guys, I missed the hot topic and the conversation today !

Looks like we missed it for this year.


----------



## maraikayer (Feb 28, 2017)

DN7C said:


> Congratulations mate ! Being Aero and Superior English secured you an invitation. arty:


Thanks DN7C I suppose that's the only reason I got invited. If not for being assessed as aero I am certain I wouldn't have got NSW invite.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

shacanozo said:


> I submitted my EOI Lodged: 66 points/NSW 70 points: 10 March 2017
> I set for the PTE again to increase my point I failed to score 65 and I feel hopeless to get 65.
> I really would appreciate your opinion with bellow inquires
> 
> ...


1. Only Immigration Minister knows that answer and no one, so people asking the same question all over the board till July won't help. If I could, I would have known about mine too.

2.If yes, you will be invited in July with 65 points.

3. No, it doesn't change Date of Effect - which matters. Please read : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-190-sol-csol-what-1st-thing-i-should-do.html

If PTE is too hard, well since you are 233913 - you have chance to get invited with 65 points I think in 190 NSW just like aero 233911 who got 190 NSW invite today. So, if possible you can improve PTE, if not, you have enough for 189 in July.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

DN7C said:


> Guys, I missed the hot topic and the conversation today !
> 
> Looks like we missed it for this year.


Hot topic is NSW won't invite 233914 this year I think. And enjoy life till July !


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

Would the cut off point be 60 points again from the next year if the amount of applicant is less than overall ceiling?

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## shacanozo (Dec 24, 2016)

Dear Zaback 

Thanks a lot for your quick reply 
Sorry I miss type my information in my upper inquiry 

I submitted my EOI Lodged: 60 points/NSW 70 points: 10 March 2017 not 65 ,,, Sorry 
Do you believe that I would have chance to be invited by July and after incase if I can't increase my point by sitting again for PTE?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

shacanozo said:


> Dear Zaback
> 
> Thanks a lot for your quick reply
> Sorry I miss type my information in my upper inquiry
> ...


You need 65 for 189 invite in July. How do you have 70 in NSW ? Your wife 5 points in CSOL but not in SOL ?

Anyway, try get to 65, so take PTE , you have 3.5 months till July.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Jakin said:


> Would the cut off point be 60 points again from the next year if the amount of applicant is less than overall ceiling?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Well no, most likely no. I didn't realised last year even though they finished quota in March 2016, there was no cut-off points or cut-off dates. So, in July they invited all the 60 pointers who were waiting for 3-4 months since March 2016.

This year 65 pointers will be waiting for 3.5 months till July. So, they will fill up those people in July and then we better pray that cut-off points don't go 70. So, for now try get to 79+ and get an invite in July or try get 5 points somehow.


----------



## shacanozo (Dec 24, 2016)

Dear Zaback 

Sorry again 
I meant submitted my EOI Lodged: 60 points/ 65 points: 10 March 2017 
So you, mean that with my current point I have no chance till I get 65 for 189 invitation even for the next year?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

shacanozo said:


> Dear Zaback
> 
> Sorry again
> I meant submitted my EOI Lodged: 60 points/ 65 points: 10 March 2017
> So you, mean that with my current point I have no chance till I get 65 for 189 invitation even for the next year?


Yes, that's what it looks like. You can read my previous post.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Hot topic is NSW won't invite 233914 this year I think. And enjoy life till July !


Quick question, why you didn't get assessed as an Aero ?
If so, you would have invited by now.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

Jakin said:


> Would the cut off point be 60 points again from the next year if the amount of applicant is less than overall ceiling?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


I guess the total number of invitations would be over 1000 easily by the mid of June.
The backlog must be over 500 at the moment and it will increase consistently over the 3 months.


----------



## Sa753 (Mar 25, 2017)

hey guys.. i don,t think so. nsw give invite 233914 this year.... what u think abt this..?


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

DN7C said:


> don't know your comment is sarcastic or not
> 
> Me too have 5+ years of experience as a Mechanical Engineer and still I was assessed as an ET.:smash:


How many years your bachelors? If its 4 and still you didn't get PE means, Problem with CDR career episodes.


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

DN7C said:


> I guess the total number of invitations would be over 1000 easily by the mid of June.
> The backlog must be over 500 at the moment and it will increase consistently over the 3 months.


Therefore it will start with Pro Rata and 2339 will start with roughly 42 invitations per round in July if ceiling remains the same. That is where 65 points and the last cut off date of 2016/2017 year ( 03/Jan/2017) come to effect 

In addition if there are more than 42 people with 70 points or above as per on July 1st 2017, invitations will start off with cutoff 70 and then will come back to 65 in next few rounds only if total of 70 pointers doesn't cross 42 again.


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

DN7C said:


> Quick question, why you didn't get assessed as an Aero ?
> If so, you would have invited by now.


May be he has a three years sydney accord bachelor degree


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> I hope so, but I think it's just saying come again next year, the shop is closed. Whether the shop opens next year is a question we will have to wait.


Hahah yes I know. Those are words out of desperation. :crazy:


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

DN7C said:


> Quick question, why you didn't get assessed as an Aero ?
> If so, you would have invited by now.


UK Bachelor is three years Sydney Accord Bachelor Degree. It is a straight forward Engg Tech.


----------



## bulop (Dec 5, 2016)

another newbie Q
I have never heard eng tech. before, is there a special degree in univeristy for this field ?
and cut off date refers the the last date of application for the invitation ? if this sounds silly, what exactly ? thanks


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

ganesh.eng said:


> How many years your bachelors? If its 4 and still you didn't get PE means, Problem with CDR career episodes.


 I should have written more on environmental, financial and management aspects of the chosen career episodes. Anyway, I have moved since then. We've got enough issues to attend now


----------



## maraikayer (Feb 28, 2017)

bulop said:


> another newbie Q
> I have never heard eng tech. before, is there a special degree in univeristy for this field ?
> and cut off date refers the the last date of application for the invitation ? if this sounds silly, what exactly ? thanks


From what I've understood engineers who have exp in different field other than what they have studied are awarded engineering technologist.
But that's not the case always many have related exp and are still assessed as engineering technologist.

Sent from my Nexus+5 using Tapatalk


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

ganesh.eng said:


> Therefore it will start with Pro Rata and 2339 will start with roughly 42 invitations per round in July if ceiling remains the same. That is where 65 points and the last cut off date of 2016/2017 year ( 03/Jan/2017) come to effect
> 
> In addition if there are more than 42 people with 70 points or above as per on July 1st 2017, invitations will start off with cutoff 70 and then will come back to 65 in next few rounds only if total of 70 pointers doesn't cross 42 again.


Have they done that previously?
If they do, the cutoff will be definitely 70.
When they start issuing invitations, there are almost 6 months waiting list and the number of people with 70, 75, 80 points will be way over 42. Even in the previous rounds, I believe there were a significant amount of applicants with 70+ points and that's why the cutoff point of 65 didn't move a lot during November especially.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> UK Bachelor is three years Sydney Accord Bachelor Degree. It is a straight forward Engg Tech.


I knew that, but why not the 233911 Aeronautical Engineer ?


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

Eng technologist is one who under PE and above technician.
If you have 4 years accord degree you get straight forward PE. If you have 3 years accord bachelors you get ET. 
If you have 4 years non accord bachelors and good CDR you get PE. You have 4 years non accord bachelors and not good CDR to impress the case officer, you get ET


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

Bcz Aeronautical engineering comes under PE


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

maraikayer said:


> From what I've understood engineers who have exp in different field other than what they have studied are awarded engineering technologist.
> But that's not the case always many have related exp and are still assessed as engineering technologist.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus+5 using Tapatalk


This is not true for me. I have a mechanical engineering degree and 5+ years of experience as Mechanical Engineer. 

So, I guess it's 3-year degree and the quality of CDR are the deciding factors.


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

DN7C said:


> ganesh.eng said:
> 
> 
> > Therefore it will start with Pro Rata and 2339 will start with roughly 42 invitations per round in July if ceiling remains the same. That is where 65 points and the last cut off date of 2016/2017 year ( 03/Jan/2017) come to effect
> ...


65 didnt move alot bcz there are too many 65 pointers applied prior. If there are plenty of 70 pointers technically invitation round cut off should have moved to 70. But it didnt happen that way and 70 pointers got invitation next round so definetly no more than 28 70pointers at any given round. 

Check electronics engineer category. Thats what happened i guess. Cutoff moved to 70 For a round or two and came back to 65


----------



## bulop (Dec 5, 2016)

ganesh.eng said:


> Eng technologist is one who under PE and above technician.
> If you have 4 years accord degree you get straight forward PE. If you have 3 years accord bachelors you get ET.
> If you have 4 years non accord bachelors and good CDR you get PE. You have 4 years non accord bachelors and not good CDR to impress the case officer, you get ET


thx for detailed answer. I have industrial engineering diploma and thats a 4 years non accord degree ( I missed with one year, I started in 2003 and my faculty got washington accord effective from 2004). If case officer not really impressed with my CDR then I can be put into ET ? up to now, I worked in 3 different company and each referred in 3 CE respectively.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

DN7C said:


> I knew that, but why not the 233911 Aeronautical Engineer ?


Well that's Professional Engineering occupation code just like 2335XX, 2334XX. Hence, I feel bad for 2339 PE guys who has to fight for places with all the other engineers even though they have their own quota.

Hence, my complaint. Stop dumping everyone in 2339. Our quota is already small enough.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

bulop said:


> another newbie Q
> I have never heard eng tech. before, is there a special degree in univeristy for this field ?
> and cut off date refers the the last date of application for the invitation ? if this sounds silly, what exactly ? thanks


Cut-off is related to Date of Effect. 



> Cut-off Date is the date before which if one applied (DOE) would get the invite if they have the cut-off points.


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-190-sol-csol-what-1st-thing-i-should-do.html


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

ganesh.eng said:


> Bcz Aeronautical engineering comes under PE


Yes. I just understood.

It's mentioned in here too, 1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, First Edition, Revision 1


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ganesh.eng said:


> Therefore it will start with Pro Rata and 2339 will start with roughly 42 invitations per round in July if ceiling remains the same. That is where 65 points and the last cut off date of 2016/2017 year ( 03/Jan/2017) come to effect
> 
> In addition if there are more than 42 people with 70 points or above as per on July 1st 2017, invitations will start off with cutoff 70 and then will come back to 65 in next few rounds only if total of 70 pointers doesn't cross 42 again.





DN7C said:


> Have they done that previously?
> If they do, the cutoff will be definitely 70.
> When they start issuing invitations, there are almost 6 months waiting list and the number of people with 70, 75, 80 points will be way over 42. Even in the previous rounds, I believe there were a significant amount of applicants with 70+ points and that's why the cutoff point of 65 didn't move a lot during November especially.


Inviting 42 per round would be kind to people who would be applying next year from Jan 2018 onwards. But they won't do that. They will invite 400-500 people waiitng on 65 points since Jan 3 on July and then the cut-off points may increase to 70 and thus ruining chances for people in future.

It won't affect us as we will all get invite next July if 233914 stays, but that's how they ruined Auditors. I posted before : 



> I feel so sorry looking at 2212 Auditors. Look how they messed up that category.
> 
> 2014-15 : They couldn't fill the quota for auditors.
> 
> ...


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

ganesh.eng said:


> 65 didnt move alot bcz there are too many 65 pointers applied prior. If there are plenty of 70 pointers technically invitation round cut off should have moved to 70. But it didnt happen that way and 70 pointers got invitation next round so definetly no more than 28 70pointers at any given round.
> 
> Check electronics engineer category. Thats what happened i guess. Cutoff moved to 70 For a round or two and came back to 65


Yes, technically the number of 70 pointers are less than 28 per round and that's why the cutoff didn't move up to 70. But if we assume there were 10 nos of 70 pointers per fortnight, there will be around 120 nos of 70 pointers from Jan 2017 to June 2017. In that case, the cutoff will be 70 for few rounds and later will be dropped back to 65.


----------



## anubhav_29 (Jan 7, 2015)

Hi all 2339XX's

I have been a silent member of this thread since the page 1 . It is incredible to see how you guys are doing awesome job in educating each other while waiting for invite above all i just loved the way u guys do the maths and try to proximate and analyse the invite scenario. However i m too sailing in the same boat and not able to crack the PTE or IELTS either . Sitting at 55 point plus 5 for SS ( NSW ) seems do not qualify for the invite . Over the last few days i have been following the discussion about EA putting people in ET as a insider source ( one of my friend works with EA ) he said that EA only look for 2 things upfront. First the qualification ( Engg. Degree ) and their work experience ( based on CDR ), if the work experience is as per the qualification for ex- a Electronics Engineer working as Electronics engg ( as per the key skills defined by Anzsco ) then he would be allowed as PE however if the person works like a project engineer or is working on a diversed engg. project then they will give them ET ( which i personally think is not a good practice ). As per EA if a person whose qualification do not match with the work experience they have no option but to allot ET as occupation.As we all know most of us who are experienced engineers as a career progression looks on the overall project and works on various aspect of engg. technologies , i guess this is why we are ET's. Anyways i personally feel that ET is here to stay as for the last 3 years it is a flagged occupation and always survive and this time also GOD ( DIBP ) cannot close the doors lol i have invested hugely on attempting IELTS and PTE and EA fast-track as well , moreover i m not concerned abt finacial investment but investing time along with 12 hr work schedule and family with a kid is quite a learning so far and still its going on. i hope everybody going through the same patch who are not invited . 
Just to sum up i hope ET stays and we all get our invitation to fulfill our dreams but just remember dont loose hope and get dis-heartened. There always a next time waiting for all of us. 

PS : Hey if u guys have a whatsapp Group for all ET's kindly invite me too. Please PM me for the number or let me know i will PM .


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

anubhav_29 said:


> Hi all 2339XX's
> 
> I have been a silent member of this thread since the page 1 . It is incredible to see how you guys are doing awesome job in educating each other while waiting for invite above all i just loved the way u guys do the maths and try to proximate and analyse the invite scenario. However i m too sailing in the same boat and not able to crack the PTE or IELTS either . Sitting at 55 point plus 5 for SS ( NSW ) seems do not qualify for the invite . Over the last few days i have been following the discussion about EA putting people in ET as a insider source ( one of my friend works with EA ) he said that EA only look for 2 things upfront. First the qualification ( Engg. Degree ) and their work experience ( based on CDR ), if the work experience is as per the qualification for ex- a Electronics Engineer working as Electronics engg ( as per the key skills defined by Anzsco ) then he would be allowed as PE however if the person works like a project engineer or is working on a diversed engg. project then they will give them ET ( which i personally think is not a good practice ). As per EA if a person whose qualification do not match with the work experience they have no option but to allot ET as occupation.As we all know most of us who are experienced engineers as a career progression looks on the overall project and works on various aspect of engg. technologies , i guess this is why we are ET's. Anyways i personally feel that ET is here to stay as for the last 3 years it is a flagged occupation and always survive and this time also GOD ( DIBP ) cannot close the doors lol i have invested hugely on attempting IELTS and PTE and EA fast-track as well , moreover i m not concerned abt finacial investment but investing time along with 12 hr work schedule and family with a kid is quite a learning so far and still its going on. i hope everybody going through the same patch who are not invited .
> Just to sum up i hope ET stays and we all get our invitation to fulfill our dreams but just remember dont loose hope and get dis-heartened. There always a next time waiting for all of us.
> ...


Thanks, great to hear about it !

I think your English is good enough for 65+ in PTE which will give you 65 points. 3 months left and try for PTE so you can get invite in July. You won't get invite without 65, so you need 65 points.

I think you lack technical skills in Speaking. Follow the tips here and you will do good.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/672738-pte-exam-1636.html#post12015801


----------



## anubhav_29 (Jan 7, 2015)

zaback21 said:


> Thanks, great to hear about it !
> 
> I think your English is good enough for 65+ in PTE which will give you 65 points. 3 months left and try for PTE so you can get invite in July. You won't get invite without 65, so you need 65 points.
> 
> ...


Bro, 

I dont know what happens to my speaking score every time.. Anyways thanks for appreciating me. Yes i have to get 65 and i m sure i will get .


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

anubhav_29 said:


> Bro,
> 
> I dont know what happens to my speaking score every time.. Anyways thanks for appreciating me. Yes i have to get 65 and i m sure i will get .


What's your Enabling Skills Score ? I think you need to improve Pronunciation and Oral Fluency. Practice and read the tips and also youtube videos to improve Pronunciation will help. Also speak more with an open mouth and don't correct your mistakes but keep on talking.


----------



## sharat47 (Jun 7, 2016)

anubhav_29 said:


> zaback21 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, great to hear about it !
> ...


Dude I would suggest you to watch YouTube videos of E2language.com coz they are the best. If required you can take their packages and it's almost certain you will achieve the required score. All the best.


----------



## sharat47 (Jun 7, 2016)

Hey Zaback, do you know how to proceed with the visa application step-by-step. I am collecting all documents before I apply but still I have confusion about at what stage I have to create HAP ID, when to create immiaccount, etc. I haven't researched about these yet but since you are the master of knowing all info beforehand, I expect your divine guidance on this


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sharat47 said:


> Hey Zaback, do you know how to proceed with the visa application step-by-step. I am collecting all documents before I apply but still I have confusion about at what stage I have to create HAP ID, when to create immiaccount, etc. I haven't researched about these yet but since you are the master of knowing all info beforehand, I expect your divine guidance on this


Hi mate,

This thread (3rd post) will explain everything. http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-what-1st-thing-i-should-do.html#post12199057

Ha ha thanks lol


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

anubhav_29 said:


> zaback21 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, great to hear about it !
> ...


I am not a PTE fan. 
How many times you have tried ielts and scores?


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

DN7C said:


> ganesh.eng said:
> 
> 
> > 65 didnt move alot bcz there are too many 65 pointers applied prior. If there are plenty of 70 pointers technically invitation round cut off should have moved to 70. But it didnt happen that way and 70 pointers got invitation next round so definetly no more than 28 70pointers at any given round.
> ...


I hope Zaback guessing happens in July otherwise our waiting continues ?


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

anubhav_29 said:


> Hi all 2339XX's
> 
> I have been a silent member of this thread since the page 1 . It is incredible to see how you guys are doing awesome job in educating each other while waiting for invite above all i just loved the way u guys do the maths and try to proximate and analyse the invite scenario. However i m too sailing in the same boat and not able to crack the PTE or IELTS either . Sitting at 55 point plus 5 for SS ( NSW ) seems do not qualify for the invite . Over the last few days i have been following the discussion about EA putting people in ET as a insider source ( one of my friend works with EA ) he said that EA only look for 2 things upfront. First the qualification ( Engg. Degree ) and their work experience ( based on CDR ), if the work experience is as per the qualification for ex- a Electronics Engineer working as Electronics engg ( as per the key skills defined by Anzsco ) then he would be allowed as PE however if the person works like a project engineer or is working on a diversed engg. project then they will give them ET ( which i personally think is not a good practice ). As per EA if a person whose qualification do not match with the work experience they have no option but to allot ET as occupation.As we all know most of us who are experienced engineers as a career progression looks on the overall project and works on various aspect of engg. technologies , i guess this is why we are ET's. Anyways i personally feel that ET is here to stay as for the last 3 years it is a flagged occupation and always survive and this time also GOD ( DIBP ) cannot close the doors lol i have invested hugely on attempting IELTS and PTE and EA fast-track as well , moreover i m not concerned abt finacial investment but investing time along with 12 hr work schedule and family with a kid is quite a learning so far and still its going on. i hope everybody going through the same patch who are not invited .
> Just to sum up i hope ET stays and we all get our invitation to fulfill our dreams but just remember dont loose hope and get dis-heartened. There always a next time waiting for all of us.
> ...


Hey mate, nice to have you here.

Your writing is 65+ for all three consecutive tries. Also, your post proves it 
Listening and Reading has improved in the 3rd exam. So, you are good to go.
Speaking:mod:, two words, speak fast(fluent). worked like a charm for me. Do not hesitate, repeat, start over. Content matters less, speak fast


----------



## anubhav_29 (Jan 7, 2015)

DN7C said:


> Hey mate, nice to have you here.
> 
> Your writing is 65+ for all three consecutive tries. Also, your post proves it
> Listening and Reading has improved in the 3rd exam. So, you are good to go.
> Speaking:mod:, two words, speak fast(fluent). worked like a charm for me. Do not hesitate, repeat, start over. Content matters less, speak fast


Thanks Mate..booked another exam for April ...keeping finger crossed :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## hardi (Jan 27, 2017)

Hi,

Guys, can you let me know the chances of getting an invitation in coming draws:-

Electrical Engineer:- 233311.
Work Experience:- 7.1 years.

Age:- 31.5 years.

EA:- Assessment completed and assessed as Professional Engineer Skill Level 1.

Applied for NSW on 4th Feb 2017 with total Points:- 55 + 5 (SS - yet to be awarded)

IELTS score were this:-
Attempt 1 - L/R/W/S = 8/7/6/7.5 
Attempt 2 - L/R/W/S = 7/7/7/6.5 

So, any feedback, on the above matter? Well, I know about PTE option, if anyone can let me other than that?

Thanks 

Regards
Hardi


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ganesh.eng said:


> I hope Zaback guessing happens in July otherwise our waiting continues ?


I guess our guessing doesn't happen and they evenly distribute the invitation per month. In any case we will all most likely get invite in July due to Jan DOE and if not August (I think DIBP is going monthly invite from next year instead of 14 days). At least it will give chances to people applying in future and not push the cut-off to 70 points.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

hardi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Guys, can you let me know the chances of getting an invitation in coming draws:-
> 
> ...


Here are all your option: https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Form/Immi-FAQs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-proficient-english


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

anubhav_29 said:


> Thanks Mate..booked another exam for April ...keeping finger crossed :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Great !

I followed the e2languague video series. There are few of them on Youtube or create a free account on their website. Good Luck buddy !


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> I guess our guessing doesn't happen and they evenly distribute the invitation per month. In any case we will all most likely get invite in July due to Jan DOE and if not August (I think DIBP is going monthly invite from next year instead of 14 days). At least it will give chances to people applying in future and not push the cut-off to 70 points.



Once a month instead of once a fortnight?
Is it official or just a rumour?

Anyways it won't affect the waiting time, will it ?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

DN7C said:


> Once a month instead of once a fortnight?
> Is it official or just a rumour?
> 
> Anyways it won't affect the waiting time, will it ?


Can't remember the link but read it that it will be monthly from July 2017.

No, it won't change. In any case we are 1st one to be in line to get invited. Worst case scenario, Aug 2017 is our invite if they go with equal invite every month, so 70 pointers will fill up July and we will get ours on Aug 2017.

You may want to read this : http://www.sbs.com.au/yourlanguage/...-changes-proposed-skilled-migration-australia


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Can't remember the link but read it that it will be monthly from July 2017.
> 
> No, it won't change. In any case we are 1st one to be in line to get invited. Worst case scenario, Aug 2017 is our invite if they go with equal invite every month, so 70 pointers will fill up July and we will get ours on Aug 2017.
> 
> You may want to read this : Major changes proposed for skilled migration to Australia | SBS Your Language


Read it. Good for the single applicants like you. But, I don't expect these changes to happen in the next intake.

Definitely, there will be excessive amounts of 70 pointers. So, I guess it's better to hope for the second round.

BTW all the 70+ and 65 pointers have been invited up to 3rd Jan under the 189 and 190, which means if NSW start issuing invites there will be chance for 233914 people.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

I wish NSW will invite people with 70+ points and also 65 pointers with superior English. It'll help evenly spread the invitees throughout these 3-4 months as well as ease the pressure of 189 system at the start.


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

Guys does anyone know how many grants will be distributed this year? I just learned that there is such a thing as capping and queue. So they might delay grants until next fiscal year?


----------



## Sa753 (Mar 25, 2017)

Hey guys i don,t think so nsw is going to invite 65 pointers in 233914.. wat u think abt that


----------



## bulop (Dec 5, 2016)

Sa753 said:


> Hey guys i don,t think so nsw is going to invite 65 pointers in 233914.. wat u think abt that


Australian Prime Minister gives speech supporting migrants | Iscah


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

hasansins said:


> Guys does anyone know how many grants will be distributed this year? I just learned that there is such a thing as capping and queue. So they might delay grants until next fiscal year?


Last I heard on this forum, they are below the number of PR invite this year. So, that may not be true. Also the capping is for some other visa class I think, not for 189 and definitely not for 190.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

bulop said:


> Australian Prime Minister gives speech supporting migrants | Iscah


Lets hope it keeps on and reflects on July 2017.


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Last I heard on this forum, they are below the number of PR invite this year. So, that may not be true. Also the capping is for some other visa class I think, not for 189 and definitely not for 190.


It's a relief to hear this. Thanks!


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

hasansins said:


> It's a relief to hear this. Thanks!


I don't think its capping. People after you are getting visa in 10-12 days, so visa is on. As I said before Turkey might take time + you didn't do Complete Application, which would have helped a lot.


----------



## Omair77 (Dec 1, 2016)

I have received my nomination and invitation today from VICTORIA


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Omair77 said:


> I have received my nomination and invitation today from VICTORIA


Congrats ! Vic refused so many 233914 guys, so finally a good news !!!


----------



## sajboy (Mar 1, 2017)

Omair77 said:


> I have received my nomination and invitation today from VICTORIA


congrats bro :hat:


----------



## Oliveiras (Feb 1, 2017)

Victoria doesn't accept PTE right? only ielts 7+
that could be the reason of the refuse? is that right?


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

Omair77 said:


> I have received my nomination and invitation today from VICTORIA


Congratulations!
What is your bachelor's and where did you do it?


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

Omair77 said:


> I have received my nomination and invitation today from VICTORIA


Congratulations Omair77 !!

you are so lucky to receive it out of hundreds of eligible applicants. :hippie:


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

Oliveiras said:


> Victoria doesn't accept PTE right? only ielts 7+
> that could be the reason of the refuse? is that right?


*No.
*
_" All applicants must have an International English Language Testing System (IELTS) score of at least six in each band score. Certain occupations require a higher standard of English for the purpose of state nomination - these occupations are specified on the Visa Nomination Occupation List for Victoria.

Alternative English language tests will be accepted. Applicants should obtain the IELTS equivalent in any of the following DIBP accepted language tests: OET, TOEFL iBT, PTE Academic and Cambridge English: Advanced (CAE)."_

Skilled Nominated (190) Visa - Live in Victoria


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Congrats ! Vic refused so many 233914 guys, so finally a good news !!!


Yes, indeed. 

Must be his current position or work experience is highly required by the VIC and they are in need of a person of his calibre.
However, I'm not sure how those reasons surpass the DIPB point scores. Because I have 65 points without s/s and still got rejected from VIC.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

DN7C said:


> Yes, indeed.
> 
> Must be his current position or work experience is highly required by the VIC and they are in need of a person of his calibre.
> However, I'm not sure how those reasons surpass the DIPB point scores. Because I have 65 points without s/s and still got rejected from VIC.


Well only they knows how they select. The selector guy/gal must have been drunk and clicked reject all before. And yesterday became sober and is like : _Damn, I rejected all. Now I need to take some
_ lol.

Very poor joke, but at least NSW has selection criteria which they follows.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Well only they knows how they select. The selector guy/gal must have been drunk and clicked reject all before. And yesterday became sober and is like : _Damn, I rejected all. Now I need to take some
> _ lol.
> 
> Very poor joke, but at least NSW has selection criteria which they follows.


LOL 
Your prediction is far better than their actual criteria. 

Let's hope NSW will keep up their good work.


----------



## Omair77 (Dec 1, 2016)

ganesh.eng said:


> Congratulations!
> What is your bachelor's and where did you do it?


My bachelors is in Mechatronics Engineering and I have been working as control systems engineer for last 3 years. I have done my degree from AIR University (Managed by PAKISTAN AIR FORCE).


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

Omair77 said:


> My bachelors is in Mechatronics Engineering and I have been working as control systems engineer for last 3 years. I have done my degree from AIR University (Managed by PAKISTAN AIR FORCE).


Maybe they want Mechatronic Engineers/ Control System Engineers.
You are very lucky to be invited from VIC. I have never seen 233914 guy getting invited from VIC since October 2016. :jaw:


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

Omair77 said:


> ganesh.eng said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulations!
> ...


EA assessed you as ET may be because non accord degree / not good CDR, but luckily it worked for you. If you have been assessed as PE you will come under 233999 Other engineering professionals NEC (not elsewhere classified )- Mechatronics Engineer which is not there in both SOL and CSOL. So there will be no any skilled migrant applied for 233999 in 189 and 190 (NSW and VIC). Therefore to see an ET in Mechatronics is an once in a blue moon situation for VIC. They grabbed you with both hands. 
Selecting VIC for 190 nomination is one of your smartest move or a lucky move because you would not have got noticed with 60/65 points in skillselect for 189/190 NSW as they do not analyse each application individually.

I think you are the guy who started the seperate thread for 233914 and I requested you to come here.
Wish you good luck.


----------



## bulop (Dec 5, 2016)

Omair77 said:


> My bachelors is in Mechatronics Engineering and I have been working as control systems engineer for last 3 years. I have done my degree from AIR University (Managed by PAKISTAN AIR FORCE).


how long you need to wait now after invitation till visa grant ? 4-6months ?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

bulop said:


> how long you need to wait now after invitation till visa grant ? 4-6months ?


Can be as little as 7 days for Complete Application (one guy got it 3 days ago) to 2 years+.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Can be as little as 7 days for Complete Application (one guy got it 3 days ago) to 2 years+.


I guess it all depends on the completeness of the application, the accuracy of all the submitted documents and submission of all required documents at once.


----------



## Omair77 (Dec 1, 2016)

ganesh.eng said:


> EA assessed you as ET may be because non accord degree / not good CDR, but luckily it worked for you. If you have been assessed as PE you will come under 233999 Other engineering professionals NEC (not elsewhere classified )- Mechatronics Engineer which is not there in both SOL and CSOL. So there will be no any skilled migrant applied for 233999 in 189 and 190 (NSW and VIC). Therefore to see an ET in Mechatronics is an once in a blue moon situation for VIC. They grabbed you with both hands.
> Selecting VIC for 190 nomination is one of your smartest move or a lucky move because you would not have got noticed with 60/65 points in skillselect for 189/190 NSW as they do not analyse each application individually.
> 
> I think you are the guy who started the seperate thread for 233914 and I requested you to come here.
> Wish you good luck.


This was my second assessment which I made to come as an engineering technologist. My first assessment came as engineering professional nec. It was/is only in demand in queensland. Professional engineers in queensland need to go through a lame process to get them registered with Board of professional engineers. So, I decided for re-assessment as an engineering technologist because it is in demand in Victoria and NSW. Actually it is your career summary which decides the occupation and it is upto you whether you want to be assessed as professional engineer or engineering technologist.
Thank you for the wish


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

Omair77 said:


> ganesh.eng said:
> 
> 
> > EA assessed you as ET may be because non accord degree / not good CDR, but luckily it worked for you. If you have been assessed as PE you will come under 233999 Other engineering professionals NEC (not elsewhere classified )- Mechatronics Engineer which is not there in both SOL and CSOL. So there will be no any skilled migrant applied for 233999 in 189 and 190 (NSW and VIC). Therefore to see an ET in Mechatronics is an once in a blue moon situation for VIC. They grabbed you with both hands.
> ...


 Yes career episodes matter to impress the CO only if you are going CDR pathway. Accord pathways do not require a CDR. 

So its not the luck that got you the invite but your smart move did. I wish you good luck that same will happen when you are finding a job in your engineering sector.


----------



## arnavhooda04 (Dec 21, 2016)

How you prepare for Pte?


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

arnavhooda04 said:


> How you prepare for Pte?


Follow this thread,

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/672738-pte-exam.html


----------



## Sa753 (Mar 25, 2017)

190 invites are starting now.. hope we all get it soon..


----------



## arnavhooda04 (Dec 21, 2016)

eoi submitted 55+5 for electronic engineer. on 23/01/2017.what are the chances to get an invite in April?


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

Sa753 said:


> 190 invites are starting now.. hope we all get it soon..


How could you say so?
Is there any evidence ? :rain:


----------



## Omair77 (Dec 1, 2016)

ganesh.eng said:


> Yes career episodes matter to impress the CO only if you are going CDR pathway. Accord pathways do not require a CDR.
> 
> So its not the luck that got you the invite but your smart move did. I wish you good luck that same will happen when you are finding a job in your engineering sector.


Thank you brother.

I wish good luck to you and all others who are waiting for their invites.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

arnavhooda04 said:


> How you prepare for Pte?


This might also help : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/672738-pte-exam-1636.html#post12015801


----------



## Marchhouse (Mar 31, 2017)

Hi! I've been assessed as an Agricultural Engineer (233912) and been following this thread lately.

I just have some concerns since I have read some articles/immigration news from Acacia Immigration Australia wherein the information may be disheartening. With regards to state nomination, it seems some states are cutting off. Additionally it would be a difficult time to gain invites from now on.

Even though the occupational ceiling doesn't really apply to nominated visas, do you think the reaching of the occupational ceiling affects how the remaining states send out their invites? Just wondering on your thoughts.


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

Marchhouse said:


> Hi! I've been assessed as an Agricultural Engineer (233912) and been following this thread lately.
> 
> I just have some concerns since I have read some articles/immigration news from Acacia Immigration Australia wherein the information may be disheartening. With regards to state nomination, it seems some states are cutting off. Additionally it would be a difficult time to gain invites from now on.
> 
> Even though the occupational ceiling doesn't really apply to nominated visas, do you think the reaching of the occupational ceiling affects how the remaining states send out their invites? Just wondering on your thoughts.


In my views, it will have a minimal impact on the state nomination. First of all, state nomination is independent from any other nominations. Secondly, each occupation ceiling is mainly generated from the current number of job seats and required demand. Finally, in my assumption, they have reserved number of seats for state nomination, which are mainly awarded to higher candidates. 
Most importantly, 90% of the migrants rubs into other profession. Hence, this calls state to nominate the candidate with higher caliber.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

Engineering skills at risk due to drop in science and maths students

As per the article, Engineers are in need. Also, it says migrated Engineers fail to find to jobs and only 57% male and 45% female Engineers succeed.

According to my opinion, ETs will remain in the SOL and at the same time, it will be much competitive in finding a job in the relevant field.


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

Forum is becoming silent nowadays :fish2:. I think it will light up again during Mid May
:director:


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

ganesh.eng said:


> Forum is becoming silent nowadays :fish2:. I think it will light up again during Mid May
> :director:


I come here every day and go back with lost hopes.
When we wait for something to happen, it seems time never passes. 

Best thing to do is to occupy yourself with something valuable.


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

DN7C said:


> I come here every day and go back with lost hopes.
> When we wait for something to happen, it seems time never passes.
> 
> Best thing to do is to occupy yourself with something valuable.


"True Story"
I come here hoping that someone shares any links to read further


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

Hahahaha;  
Ganesh and DN76
Like you guys are in my mind. Sometimes the wait makes it look like time is in slow motion . We just have to distract ourselves with some other things.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

mctowel said:


> Hahahaha;
> Ganesh and DN76
> Like you guys are in my mind. Sometimes the wait makes it look like time is in slow motion . We just have to distract ourselves with some other things.


Exactly mctowel !
We were talking about it earlier.

We need to stop worrying and spend the time in a more useful way.:bathbaby:


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

Seriously as you guys mentioned time passes very slowly :S. 

I decided to go on a vacation on 21 april maybe it will help.


----------



## chamomilesix (Jan 11, 2017)

DN7C said:


> Engineering skills at risk due to drop in science and maths students
> 
> As per the article, Engineers are in need. Also, it says migrated Engineers fail to find to jobs and only 57% male and 45% female Engineers succeed.
> 
> According to my opinion, ETs will remain in the SOL and at the same time, it will be much competitive in finding a job in the relevant field.


I agree, considering that people can convert their Engineering degree to ET, I think ET will remain in SOL.


----------



## Flo123 (Feb 21, 2017)

So do you guys think there is no chance at all for a few 60 pointers in july if ET remains on the list?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Flo123 said:


> So do you guys think there is no chance at all for a few 60 pointers in july if ET remains on the list?


No chance, 60 pointers is done. Better get to 65, else soon cut-off points might go 70 next year.


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

Hey guys. It looks very quiet in 233914 topic lately so I wanted to bring it up. Lately I am very depressed and time goes very very slowly. Even I started to play games like I did when I was in university lol.

At work I can't focus on anything, I am highly distracted and demotivated. After lodging my visa I became very distant from my work and life in here.

So here I am playing games on the evenings and weekend and my wife is very angry at me because of this . Can anyone suggest me any good RPG games? (My laptop can't handle RPGs like witcher 3 etc.)


----------



## sajboy (Mar 1, 2017)

hasansins said:


> So here I am playing games on the evenings and weekend and my wife is very angry at me because of this . Can anyone suggest me any good RPG games? (My laptop can't handle RPGs like witcher 3 etc.)


Great achievement Bro  Why dont you start playing the most difficult and highly graphic integrated game ever - " Super Mario ":bounce:


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

hasansins said:


> Hey guys. It looks very quiet in 233914 topic lately so I wanted to bring it up. Lately I am very depressed and time goes very very slowly. Even I started to play games like I did when I was in university lol.
> 
> At work I can't focus on anything, I am highly distracted and demotivated. After lodging my visa I became very distant from my work and life in here.
> 
> So here I am playing games on the evenings and weekend and my wife is very angry at me because of this . Can anyone suggest me any good RPG games? (My laptop can't handle RPGs like witcher 3 etc.)


Mate you need to may be start doing courses/study, learn new languages or socialising. Keep yourself busy. You will be fine. It can take up to 1 year or more so forget about Visa for now and get on with life.


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

sajboy said:


> Great achievement Bro  Why dont you start playing the most difficult and highly graphic integrated game ever - " Super Mario ":bounce:


I don't think my computer can handle it. )


----------



## sajboy (Mar 1, 2017)

hasansins said:


> I don't think my computer can handle it. )


So sad..hope they will create a new version with little graphics for people like us   .. 

NB:

You will get your Grant soon bro  Dont worry and engage yourself into something Useful


----------



## mel91 (Apr 8, 2017)

Hello Guys,

This is my first post in this group. I am an Aeronautical engineer (233911). I have only 55 points (Age:30+ Bsc:15+PTE:10) and currently I am doing professional year for additional 5 migration points. What I have read in this group that it’s really hard to get an invitation for other engineering professionals. My Professional year will finish in February 2018 in the next year, so this year I can’t lodge my EOI. What are the chances to get an invitation with 55 points !!!!? Is it possible to get NSW nomination with 55 points? For me it’s kind of impossible to get 79 in PTE  Please provide me good suggestions. Thanks a lot


----------



## sajboy (Mar 1, 2017)

mel91 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> This is my first post in this group. I am an Aeronautical engineer (233911). I have only 55 points (Age:30+ Bsc:15+PTE:10) and currently I am doing professional year for additional 5 migration points. What I have read in this group that it’s really hard to get an invitation for other engineering professionals. My Professional year will finish in February 2018 in the next year, so this year I can’t lodge my EOI. What are the chances to get an invitation with 55 points !!!!? Is it possible to get NSW nomination with 55 points? For me it’s kind of impossible to get 79 in PTE  Please provide me good suggestions. Thanks a lot



Dont Underestimate yourself.Believe you can achieve 20 points for English Language Proficiency.Overall its a language.There are lot of people here working hard to get that 20 points.

Apart From it, Nobody can predict when NSW will give an invitation.But What you can do is to Increase your points..Whatever i am glad that you are doing your professional year in Australia.

Whatever now you are eligible to submit an EOI for a 190 Visa (55+5)..But the fact is that there are lot of people still waiting for an invitation with more points than you..And, I would say you have to work hard to get that 20 points for your english. Then you will definitely get a 190 invitation and also a 189 invitation ( if your occupation remains in 2017-2018 Skilled occupation list).

Dont Worry Brother.Work Hard.All the Best


----------



## mel91 (Apr 8, 2017)

sajboy said:


> Dont Underestimate yourself.Believe you can achieve 20 points for English Language Proficiency.Overall its a language.There are lot of people here working hard to get that 20 points.
> 
> Apart From it, Nobody can predict when NSW will give an invitation.But What you can do is to Increase your points..Whatever i am glad that you are doing your professional year in Australia.
> 
> ...



Thank you so much brother  I will try hard and soul to get 79+ in PTE.


----------



## sajboy (Mar 1, 2017)

mel91 said:


> Thank you so much brother  I will try hard and soul to get 79+ in PTE.


Thats the spirit.Go ahead.All the Best !!

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

The thread has gone into silent mode. Chin up guys!

Any1 received a state invite for Engineering Technologist recently?


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

shets said:


> The thread has gone into silent mode. Chin up guys!
> 
> Any1 received a state invite for Engineering Technologist recently?


If some one has received, definitely would have shared with us. There was a gentleman from pakistan received State sponsorship from VIC recently for ET


----------



## chamomilesix (Jan 11, 2017)

mel91 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> This is my first post in this group. I am an Aeronautical engineer (233911). I have only 55 points (Age:30+ Bsc:15+PTE:10) and currently I am doing professional year for additional 5 migration points. What I have read in this group that it’s really hard to get an invitation for other engineering professionals. My Professional year will finish in February 2018 in the next year, so this year I can’t lodge my EOI. What are the chances to get an invitation with 55 points !!!!? Is it possible to get NSW nomination with 55 points? For me it’s kind of impossible to get 79 in PTE  Please provide me good suggestions. Thanks a lot


Have you consider 489 visa state sponsorship?? Even when you have completed your PY you only have 60 points. There are people still waiting for NSW sponsor with 65+5 points, so you will have zero chance. Best is to think about other visa option like 489, which will give you an extra 10 points.


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

Hi guys!

As you people are aware, In May Oz Government is to announce its future immigration policy and new SOL for 2017/2018 year. The government officials would have been decided by now about their policies. They depended on the Productivity commission's report and analysis. It was published last sep 2016. Those who have read it please ignore this post and others can read about it for your knowledge if you find few hours during the weekend. 

Migrant Intake into Australia - Productivity Commission


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

ganesh.eng said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> As you people are aware, In May Oz Government is to announce its future immigration policy and new SOL for 2017/2018 year. The government officials would have been decided by now about their policies. They depended on the Productivity commission's report and analysis. It was published last sep 2016. Those who have read it please ignore this post and others can read about it for your knowledge if you find few hours during the weekend.
> 
> Migrant Intake into Australia - Productivity Commission


Hi,

Did you catch any specific recommendation that might have an impact on our migration? It could be positive or negative. Please share if you have come across the same in this report.


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

shets said:


> Hi,
> 
> Did you catch any specific recommendation that might have an impact on our migration? It could be positive or negative. Please share if you have come across the same in this report.


It is positive of course if you view it as permanent residence and not so good for 457 guys.
CSOL will get a hit this time not SOL. 

According to EA report for 2017 Engineering skills in science and innovation are needed for long term objective of the country.

But all these analysis and reports are for long term. In other words these will be useful once we get to Oz. What are the sectors ( eg - sustainability and climate change, innovation R&D, Defence, infrastructure,etc.) we need to focus to find jobs, competence development, registrations and other skills to perform well as engineering professionals. 

Therefore concern of our all 2339 guys in this thread is about the short term thing 
which is our related occupations surviving in this may list and the quota for the same. Unfortunately still it is an unknown scenario.


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

ganesh.eng said:


> It is positive of course if you view it as permanent residence and not so good for 457 guys.
> CSOL will get a hit this time not SOL.
> 
> According to EA report for 2017 Engineering skills in science and innovation are needed for long term objective of the country.
> ...




Thanks Mate! I can see you had updated your EOI in January 2017. The wait & the suspense is clearly not for the faint hearted. Lets hope we get to see the invites sooner..

Lets stay positive!


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> No chance, 60 pointers is done. Better get to 65, else soon cut-off points might go 70 next year.


Hi mate,
Do you believe that the ANZCO 2335 (INDUSTRIAL, MECHANICAL AND PRODUCTION ENGINEERS) has the same destiny? Or 60 points will be enough as of July?


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

Ptera said:


> Hi mate,
> Do you believe that the ANZCO 2335 (INDUSTRIAL, MECHANICAL AND PRODUCTION ENGINEERS) has the same destiny? Or 60 points will be enough as of July?


Mate,

These are all speculation. No one actually knows whats it gonna be like..If you are really serious of making it across the river then be prepared to increase your eligibility..

This is perhaps the best you can do! Rest of course depends on a lot of variables. So rest easy and stay positive!


----------



## ND01 (Jan 9, 2017)

Hi everyone,

I would like to check, I studied and took my Bachelor(Hons) physically in Malaysia but the Certificate is awarded by University of Bradford, UK. 

Do I qualify for the Sydney Accord pathway?

Thank you


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

ND01 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I would like to check, I studied and took my Bachelor(Hons) physically in Malaysia but the Certificate is awarded by University of Bradford, UK.
> 
> ...


http://www.ieagreements.org/

Check out the above link. Feed your country and it will tell what institutions and what courses in that institutes eligible for all 3 accords.


----------



## umarmakyana (Jan 20, 2017)

Engineering Technologist does not look so good on job market outlook. Lesser job openings in future. 

Other Engineering Professionals - Job Outlook


----------



## jass123 (May 10, 2016)

BSMQ Temporarily Suspends QUEENSLAND SKILLED VISA NOMINATION for Subclass 190 & 489”

https://migration.qld.gov.au/latest...and-skilled-visa-nomination-subclass-190-489/

Another hurdle for those applicants which submitted EOI and awaiting for reopening in July'17.

Does anybody share his views on above this highlight. I had submitted EOI on 7 dec'16 (Engineering technologist) with 189-60 points , 190 (qld & nsw)-65 points

Will my wait serves any benefit for July'17 intake, pl tell some one.

its Really annoying. ((



regards

Jass


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

umarmakyana said:


> Engineering Technologist does not look so good on job market outlook. Lesser job openings in future.
> 
> Other Engineering Professionals - Job Outlook


My friend, these statistics are there still last year even before you and me have applied for EA assessment. Therefore we do not need to connect this with present situation. Currently we are late and quota has finished for our occupation that's all. Finding a job is something different from getting an invitation in 2339. It is because 2339 group has so many occupations inside and in that ET has all kind of engineering major inside. They have made general statement for 2339 group. 

If you want to know statistics specially about ET check below 2017 reports from Engineers Australia publications. 

Engineers Australia


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

jass123 said:


> BSMQ Temporarily Suspends QUEENSLAND SKILLED VISA NOMINATION for Subclass 190 & 489”
> 
> https://migration.qld.gov.au/latest...and-skilled-visa-nomination-subclass-190-489/
> 
> ...


If you are waiting for ET invitation then Queensland suspension is not a hurdle at all because they never had ET for state nomination for offshore applicants as far as I know. 

It is normal according to past years all pro rata occupations quota running out around March ,April and states suspending further nomination for current year. It is like Shop is close for today come tomorrow. 

About your case I am afraid I do not know to comment about 60 pointers getting invited in JULY.


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

ganesh.eng said:


> My friend, these statistics are there still last year even before you and me have applied for EA assessment. Therefore we do not need to connect this with present situation. Currently we are late and quota has finished for our occupation that's all. Finding a job is something different from getting an invitation in 2339. It is because 2339 group has so many occupations inside and in that ET has all kind of engineering major inside. They have made general statement for 2339 group.
> 
> If you want to know statistics specially about ET check below 2017 reports from Engineers Australia publications.
> 
> Engineers Australia



Absolutely bang on target mate!! Every word worth its weight in gold!!

These are statistics which mean nothing unless action is taken on it by the GOV of OZ..some ppl love to spread hate & fear. Relax! We are all in the same boat. 

As per me, ET is like the mother of all other engineering fields. Even if one desires, it is not easy to overlook mother. So similarly, ET will stay in SOL. :fingerscrossed:

Lastly, getting a Aussie pr stamp & hunting for a job are two different things!

Hope & it will do wonders for all of us...


----------



## umarmakyana (Jan 20, 2017)

ganesh.eng said:


> My friend, these statistics are there still last year even before you and me have applied for EA assessment. Therefore we do not need to connect this with present situation. Currently we are late and quota has finished for our occupation that's all. Finding a job is something different from getting an invitation in 2339. It is because 2339 group has so many occupations inside and in that ET has all kind of engineering major inside. They have made general statement for 2339 group.
> 
> If you want to know statistics specially about ET check below 2017 reports from Engineers Australia publications.
> 
> Engineers Australia


Dear I would be the happiest person in this world if ET stays in SOL. M just sharing something which could effect authorities decision on keeping ET in SOL list or not.


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

umarmakyana said:


> Dear I would be the happiest person in this world if ET stays in SOL. M just sharing something which could effect authorities decision on keeping ET in SOL list or not.


Unfortunately, all/some engineering occupations might be removed from 2017-2018 SOL.

Engineers Australia strongly recommends retaining engineering occupations on the 2017-2018 SOL, but the decision is usually made by the ministry of immigration upon the recommendation of Australian Government’s Department of Education.

Please check the following link:

Will Engineering Jobs Be On The 2017 - 2018 SOL? - Getting Down Under


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

Hey Mate! Hope you are doing great..

Such random articles are everywhere without any base to it. What's the point in spreading negativity & panic among hopefuls?

Immigration as per locals of any country is an unwanted thing. Governments do take a view of public sentiments in general; however, in the larger interests for the benefit of future growth, immigrants are required. They contribute in excess of 10$ billion dollars to the economy. So it won't be an easy call to remove occupations such as engineering from sol. Besides, engineering is the backbone of any advancing economy.

So cheer up! Unless you have something substantial, refrain from circulating such news!


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

umarmakyana said:


> Dear I would be the happiest person in this world if ET stays in SOL. M just sharing something which could effect authorities decision on keeping ET in SOL list or not.


Bro on your signature it is written that "Points 30+20+15+5= 90 for 190". Maybe thats why some of us got technologist .

Just kidding. I wish it stays on the list aswell and I believe it will. Lately EA puts so many more applicants in to this ET basket and ministry is aware of this. They can not risk removing ET from sol.


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

hasansins said:


> Bro on your signature it is written that "Points 30+20+15+5= 90 for 190". Maybe thats why some of us got technologist .
> 
> Just kidding. I wish it stays on the list aswell and I believe it will. Lately EA puts so many more applicants in to this ET basket and ministry is aware of this. They can not risk removing ET from sol.




Thank you for spreading cheer.


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

shets said:


> Hey Mate! Hope you are doing great..
> 
> Such random articles are everywhere without any base to it. What's the point in spreading negativity & panic among hopefuls?
> 
> ...


Hey,

I am also waiting for 2017-2018 new SOL, and definitely I am not trying to spread negativity. However, we have to plan for our future taking into consideration all possible probabilities.

I still agree with you that engineering occupations are the backbone of any advanced economy, and therefore, removing these occupations from SOL will eventually affect the economic growth of Australia.

Let's hope the best for all of us :fingerscrossed:


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

Egyman said:


> Hey,
> 
> I am also waiting for 2017-2018 new SOL, and definitely I am not trying to spread negativity. However, we have to plan for our future taking into consideration all possible probabilities.
> 
> ...



After looking at your signature, I have the following suggestions for you,

Why don't you consider NSW state nomination?

This will certainly help you to claim 5 points to improve your chances of an invite. These are my views.


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

shets said:


> After looking at your signature, I have the following suggestions for you,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




After submission of my EOI for SC189, I wanted to update it to consider NSW but was worried since update of EOI might affect the effective date of EOI.

That is why I preferred to wait for mid-May since new SOL will be announced around this time.

What do you think?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

Egyman said:


> After submission of my EOI for SC189, I wanted to update it to consider NSW but was worried since update of EOI might affect the effective date of EOI.
> 
> That is why I preferred to wait for mid-May since new SOL will be announced around this time.
> 
> ...



Nope! I suggest you lodge a separate EOI for NSW state only. This would be a second EOI in your case. The first one stays intact. Increase your chance mate!


----------



## umarmakyana (Jan 20, 2017)

hasansins said:


> Bro on your signature it is written that "Points 30+20+15+5= 90 for 190". Maybe thats why some of us got technologist .
> 
> Just kidding. I wish it stays on the list aswell and I believe it will. Lately EA puts so many more applicants in to this ET basket and ministry is aware of this. They can not risk removing ET from sol.


Just to cheer u up a bit more, an ET like me got 79 plus in PTE in first attempt but I guess u had to do it twice. Anyways thanks for pointing out the TYPO.....

Cheers


----------



## umarmakyana (Jan 20, 2017)

shets said:


> Hey Mate! Hope you are doing great..
> 
> Such random articles are everywhere without any base to it. What's the point in spreading negativity & panic among hopefuls?
> 
> ...


I guess one can share related information and developments. Nobody needs to panic about anything. If you do not believe in something, pass it. But do not police people here.


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

umarmakyana said:


> I guess one can share related information and developments. Nobody needs to panic about anything. If you do not believe in something, pass it. But do not police people here.





To each his own. Precisely you are doing the same mate! The success of this forum lies in spreading awareness which is worthwhile.


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

umarmakyana said:


> Just to cheer u up a bit more, an ET like me got 79 plus in PTE in first attempt but I guess u had to do it twice. Anyways thanks for pointing out the TYPO.....
> 
> Cheers




There's no competition involved here. He asked you to change your signature as it helps people. That at times acts as a reference to other aspirants.

We are not here to discuss on your English language ability. So take it easy. 

Take things positively my friend! BTW, you still haven't changed your signature after acknowledging.


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

umarmakyana said:


> Just to cheer u up a bit more, an ET like me got 79 plus in PTE in first attempt but I guess u had to do it twice. Anyways thanks for pointing out the TYPO.....
> 
> Cheers


I was joking why are you so offended man . I am ET aswell. Check my signature.


----------



## umarmakyana (Jan 20, 2017)

Australian govt abolishes the 457 visa. 

Malcolm Turnbull to abolish 457 immigration work visas


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

Guys peace plz..

As expected finally the announcement came today for 457 visa guys
This is actually kind of positive sign for PR holders. Unemployment was high in engineering profession and these TR guys are one of the reason.


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

YOU GUYS! CHEER UP! ET İS NOT REMOVED FROM THE 2017-2018 LİST. IT IS ANNOUNCED!

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work...-authorities/skilled-occupations-lists/mltssl


----------



## jass123 (May 10, 2016)

hasansins said:


> YOU GUYS! CHEER UP! ET İS NOT REMOVED FROM THE 2017-2018 LİST. IT IS ANNOUNCED!
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work...-authorities/skilled-occupations-lists/mltssl




Yes, it is Mentioned at the link provided by you. Could you please elaborate about your verdict, How ET retained in SOL 17-18. 

Thank You.


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

jass123 said:


> Yes, it is Mentioned at the link provided by you. Could you please elaborate about your verdict, How ET retained in SOL 17-18.
> 
> Thank You.


Well, it is simply because it is on the new list . You can scroll down and see it.


----------



## jass123 (May 10, 2016)

hasansins said:


> Well, it is simply because it is on the new list . You can scroll down and see it.



Yes I have seen, but it is for Temporary visa . Well according to my understanding, they have strengthens rules of by adding skill assessment for temporary visa. 

Are you sure this list also serves as SOL list for July'17 to June'18. (Well I'm Not sure; may be i am wrong. )

pl share more and more comments guys on 457 visa removal.

Thanks.


----------



## ND01 (Jan 9, 2017)

I noticed that now you can also check for the visa processing time which will be updated from month to month


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

Well as far as I understand the list below;

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work...-authorities/skilled-occupations-lists/mltssl

is the new list for skilled visas. But some occupations on that list with "**" can only be used for 189,485,489 visas. This is what I understand from it. Therefore ET is available for 189 application.

EDİT: Please note that 189, 485, 489 are not the only skilled visas.


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

Yes Guys It is official :bump2:

Engineering technologist 233914 survives 

Time to get PCC and Medical   opcorn:


From 19th April 2017 it will be known as Medium and Long-term Strategic Skills List (MLTSSL)


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

List of removed occupations

Occupations entirely removed from the list of eligible skilled occupation on 19 April 2017 are listed below.

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work...occupations-lists/removed-skilled-occupations

Congratulationsssssssssss


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ganesh.eng said:


> Yes Guys It is official :bump2:
> 
> Engineering technologist 233914 survives
> 
> ...


Not quite.

https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Documents/abolition-replacement-457.pdf Page 2

*Changes from July 2017*

From 1 July 2017, for the existing 457 visa:

- Occupation lists: The STSOL will be further reviewed based on advice from the Department of Employment. 
*
The MLTSSL will be revised based on outcomes from the Department of Education and Training’s 2017-18 SOL review.*


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

It is confusing.

On 19 April 2017, 200 occupations were removed entirely from the STSOL.

See:List of the removed occupations

A further 16 occupations on the MLTSSL were restricted to only apply to the following visa programmes:

Skilled – Independent (subclass 189)
Temporary Graduate (subclass 485)
Skilled-Regional(Provisional) (subclass 489), if the applicant is not nominated by a State or Territory government agency

See: Medium and Long-term Strategic Skills List (MLTSSL)

These changes will only apply to new applications lodged on, or after, 19 April 2017 for:

Employer Nominated Scheme (subclass 186) – Direct Entry Stream
Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190)
Skilled Regional (Provisional) visa (subclass 489) - if nominated by a State or Territory Government
Training visa (subclass 407)​​​​

However, for the subclass 457 programme for any of these removed occupations on, or after, 19 April 2017:

no visa applications can be granted
no nomination applications can be approved.

It means that occupations list has been already reviewed! and even with effect from 19th April not 1 July!!!


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Not quite.
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Documents/abolition-replacement-457.pdf Page 2
> 
> ...


Well yes you are correct. I agree


----------



## ND01 (Jan 9, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Not quite.
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Documents/abolition-replacement-457.pdf Page 2
> 
> ...


So this means that the STSOL and MLTSSL has not been released yet? The released list is only for 457?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Electronics Engineer**	233411
Industrial Engineer**	233511
Production or Plant Engineer**	233513
Chemical Engineer**	233111
Materials Engineer**	233112
Telecommunications Network Planner**	313213
Civil Engineering Technician**	312212
Electrical Linesworker**	342211
Medical Administrator**	134211
Pressure Welder**	322312
Production Manager (Mining)**	133513
Project Builder**	133112
Ship's Engineer**	231212	
Ship's Master**	231213	
Ship's Officer**	231214
Stonemason**	331112


These occupations seems eligible for 189 but can't find in combined STSOL and MLTSSL list. This is too early to say anything if they are still in 190 cos there are contradicting information in DIBP site.

In MLTSSL page it says, those occupations are only eligible for 189, 489 and 485. So, it is assumed they are not in 190. In the combined list, they are not there, so that further validates this information. But in the MLTSSL page next to 489 it says: *Skilled-Regional (Provisional) (subclass 489), if the applicant is not nominated by a State or Territory government agency *

So, does the nomination only refers to 489 nomination for 489 or for 190. It looks more likely for 489(since it is written next to 489 and absent in 190). If that's the case, those above occupations won't receive 190 visa anymore.

Edit:* A further 16 occupations on the MLTSSL were restricted to only apply to the following visa programmes:*

So, it seems the 16 above listed occupations are not eligible for 190 anymore. Tough luck to those engineers in 2333, 2334, 2335 categories. Only Mechanical survived in 233512. Good news, all of the 2339xx survived which is interesting.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ND01 said:


> So this means that the STSOL and MLTSSL has not been released yet? The released list is only for 457?


They are released and effective immediately from today. 2333, 2334 and 2335 is removed from 190 except 233512 Mechanical. All 2339XX survived in 190 and 189 for now.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ganesh.eng said:


> Well yes you are correct. I agree


I read some part of your long recommendation paper of 20 pages or so you posted. It seems they implemented the 190 recommendations and removed 200 occupations from it. They may remove or shrink the 190 from next July if they want to go on and implement 190 recommendations totally.

The best news, 457 is scrapped.


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

2339 class is real survivor . Especially ET. So good luck on july to all of you!


----------



## sharat47 (Jun 7, 2016)

This group has come to life with the good news. Some sort of justice served for all on the tough occupation code 2339.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sharat47 said:


> This group has come to life with the good news. Some sort of justice served for all on the tough occupation code 2339.





hasansins said:


> 2339 class is real survivor . Especially ET. So good luck on july to all of you!



Well don't want to sound pessimistic but lets hope it stays. Seeing state wants to invite all of the 2339XX but none of 2333, 2334 and only Mechanical from 2335 somehow gives some hope for 2339. Lets hope they keeps 233914 at least.


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> I read some part of your long recommendation paper of 20 pages or so you posted. It seems they implemented the 190 recommendations and removed 200 occupations from it. They may remove or shrink the 190 from next July if they want to go on and implement 190 recommendations totally.
> 
> The best news, 457 is scrapped.


But to be frank even though as you said it is not 100% confirm for us ET, coming days are definitely not dark. 

Yes It is clearly visible that Government is listening to recommendations of Productivity commission. When it comes to Engineering EA is against temporary visa and credibility of engineers who get visa as there was no assessment from EA. These term words like "medium term ,long term skills " were repeated mostly in recommendations now can be seen as a new list name. 

Yes removing 457 guys will make sure *Australians* (1st priority) and *PR holders* (who came through after tough competition) get those engineering jobs where unemployment is growing. 

Next I have doubt about who decides the occupational ceiling ? If Department of education and training decides the ceiling for each occupation, then rethink about below statement.


zaback21 said:


> *
> The MLTSSL will be revised based on outcomes from the Department of Education and Training’s 2017-18 SOL review.*


May be they are waiting for new ceiling to apply new conditions or review some occupations from the MLTSSL for 457 VISA applicants. Since they encourage 189 to be prioritised over 457


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ganesh.eng said:


> Next I have doubt about who decides the occupational ceiling ? If Department of education and training decides the ceiling for each occupation, then rethink about below statement.
> 
> 
> May be they are waiting for new ceiling to apply new conditions or review some occupations from the MLTSSL for 457 VISA applicants. Since they encourage 189 to be prioritised over 457


I am not sure if Department of Education and Training decides the ceiling but they sure takes recommendation from all assessing authority and publishes the final list. Ceiling is usually based on job demands and I am not sure which body assess that ( can't remember where I read it).

In any case, seeing 2339 untouched and professional engineer 2333, 2334 and 2335 except Mechanical getting 190 axe is surely something even I didn't expect. All I want to knows is if 233914 is staying and not just 2339 but 233914 removed.


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> I am not sure if Department of Education and Training decides the ceiling but they sure takes recommendation from all assessing authority and publishes the final list. Ceiling is usually based on job demands and I am not sure which body assess that ( can't remember where I read it).


According to their website their duty is to add or remove occupations to the list after listening to other occupation related bodies. I guess they shall have a say at ceiling too to DIBP. 

On the other side, i can remember in the Productivity Commission recommendations they asked to follow one short list for all long and medium term skilled visas and yesterday announcement proved it. 
Next they suggested to reconsider some occupational groups which consists variety of occupations and decide balanced ceilings.


----------



## serta (Mar 21, 2017)

*new member*

Hello everyone,

ANZSCO Code: 233914 Engineering Technologist
EA MSA: 22 Mar. 2017
IELTS: L 9, R 7,5, S 7, W 7 25 Mar 2017
EOI Lodged : 65 points/NSW 70 points : 8-10 April 2017 
Invitation Received:
VISA Lodged:

still waiting..


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

serta said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 233914 Engineering Technologist
> EA MSA: 22 Mar. 2017
> ...


Hello Serta  ,

This years quota is full for ET. But I am sure after july you will get your invite.


----------



## serta (Mar 21, 2017)

hasansins said:


> Hello Serta  ,
> 
> This years quota is full for ET. But I am sure after july you will get your invite.


Thanks mate 

We are waiting and as I guess it takes time to be there..


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

serta said:


> Thanks mate
> 
> We are waiting and as I guess it takes time to be there..


Why don't you take PTE and increase your english points to 20. Your IELTS results are good I am sure you can score 79+ in PTE.


----------



## umarmakyana (Jan 20, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Electronics Engineer**	233411
> Industrial Engineer**	233511
> Production or Plant Engineer**	233513
> Chemical Engineer**	233111
> ...


SOL's of VIC and NSW no longer have those occupations. Just wondering if NSW would start issuing invites to ET now.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

umarmakyana said:


> SOL's of VIC and NSW no longer have those occupations. Just wondering if NSW would start issuing invites to ET now.


Let's hope for it. Monday might be the day.


----------



## serta (Mar 21, 2017)

hasansins said:


> Why don't you take PTE and increase your english points to 20. Your IELTS results are good I am sure you can score 79+ in PTE.


Thanks hasansins, my friend.
But I did it before IELTS and score was not good so I am not sure for that..
I may consider again after August but I hope there will be no need for it.
Thanks a lot.

BTW, can I write u directly, is there any option on this forum


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

serta said:


> Thanks hasansins, my friend.
> But I did it before IELTS and score was not good so I am not sure for that..
> I may consider again after August but I hope there will be no need for it.
> Thanks a lot.
> ...


Yes just write 5 posts in total and then you will be able to send private message to others..


----------



## serta (Mar 21, 2017)

hasansins said:


> Yes just write 5 posts in total and then you will be able to send private message to others..


Thanks and so it is fifth post :lock1:


----------



## AliKhan1 (Feb 17, 2017)

Hello guys.

Its good to know that ET survived this year. Can someone update me what is the current cutoff for ET as i am planning to appear for IELTS to raise my points. 

Currently i have submitted eoi for 189 ( 60 Points) and 190 (65 Points , NSW)... what will be estimated time to receive invite with current points.

Suggestions are welcome

ali


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

AliKhan1 said:


> Hello guys.
> 
> Its good to know that ET survived this year. Can someone update me what is the current cutoff for ET as i am planning to appear for IELTS to raise my points.
> 
> ...


Hi Ali,

2339 will require 65 at least if hoping for an invite. I would suggest trying PTE-A as you may find PTE-A easier to score 79+ than 8+ in IELTS. 

This might help: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12015801-post16349.html

Also for EOI and Visa : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-190-sol-csol-what-1st-thing-i-should-do.html

SOL is now MLTSSL and CSOL is now STSOL, which I guess you already know.

After invite: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/1227801-189-invite-how-proceed.html


----------



## AliKhan1 (Feb 17, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Hi Ali,
> 
> 2339 will require 65 at least if hoping for an invite. I would suggest trying PTE-A as you may find PTE-A easier to score 79+ than 8+ in IELTS.
> 
> ...




what about NSW state nomination. is there any cutoff for NSW invite as well?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

AliKhan1 said:


> what about NSW state nomination. is there any cutoff for NSW invite as well?


Same and more difficult, 65+5 and require Superior/Proficient English at least.


----------



## kunal.hpatel (Apr 23, 2017)

*CDR help for ET*

dear expats, I am in a very early stage of starting to apply for invitation through 189 and 190 visa for Engineering technologist.
I have no considerable work experience but eligible to apply if I positively claim 65 points.
I am seeking help for writing my CDR, or if anybody can share me their CDR for getting a better idea on what and how well I can draft my own. I have a B.E in petroleum engineering and masters of business(Engineering management) degrees, also currently studying MBA here in Australia.
It would be a great help to me if anyone from the forum can help me for my CDR.
#zaback21, #alikhan1, #hasansins seem to have successfully passed this stage and looking forward to receive help from you guys.
please feel free to email me on <*SNIP*>
*
Don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*

Many thanks in advance.
Cheers.


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

kunal.hpatel said:


> dear expats, I am in a very early stage of starting to apply for invitation through 189 and 190 visa for Engineering technologist.
> I have no considerable work experience but eligible to apply if I positively claim 65 points.
> I am seeking help for writing my CDR, or if anybody can share me their CDR for getting a better idea on what and how well I can draft my own. I have a B.E in petroleum engineering and masters of business(Engineering management) degrees, also currently studying MBA here in Australia.
> It would be a great help to me if anyone from the forum can help me for my CDR.
> ...


Read the CDR sticky at the top of the first page.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

kunal.hpatel said:


> dear expats, I am in a very early stage of starting to apply for invitation through 189 and 190 visa for Engineering technologist.
> I have no considerable work experience but eligible to apply if I positively claim 65 points.
> I am seeking help for writing my CDR, or if anybody can share me their CDR for getting a better idea on what and how well I can draft my own. I have a B.E in petroleum engineering and masters of business(Engineering management) degrees, also currently studying MBA here in Australia.
> It would be a great help to me if anyone from the forum can help me for my CDR.
> ...


My degree was Accord so can't help, but post here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...neer-australia-processing-time-frame-596.html

CDR here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...pisode-my-professional-advice-everyone-6.html

One advise will be to write CDR in such a way so you get ET and not Petroleum Engineering. If you write a very good CDR, you may be given Professional Engineering and will end with with 233612 with which you won't be able to apply for neither 190 or 189 or 489. 

So, try make it a little bad lol. But I guess you already know that !


----------



## Mirna (Mar 20, 2017)

Hello everyone , glad to hear that There is hope for ET to stay on the list .

ANZSCO code :233914 Engineering Technologist
Ielts : 23 feb -10 points (R:8 L:9 W:7 S:7.5)
Eoi lodged : 27 feb 2017 - 189 65pts , 6 April -190 NSW 70 pts

Really hope to get invited on July , finger crossed to all of us


----------



## jass123 (May 10, 2016)

Hi Guys!!

We all are eagerly waiting for the next application intake in July’17. Hope that we all or maxiumum applicants of (2339;-233914) will get their invitation for 189.

I have checked last year (2016) opening, In July’16 intake maximum invitations were given about 400+ (including 65,60 pointers) and clears all backlog of 2015-2016. 
After that, further 2 more invitations were given with 60 points.

After doing all this in july’16, In August’16 they have put 2339 group into pro rata basis, delivered 28 invitations for the rest of the year.

Now at this stage again backlog has been made already and this time again 60,65,70+ pointers are awaiting for their invitation, 

so keeping in view of above is there is any chance that same procedure will be applied for first 3 invitations of 2017 intake & majority of backlogs cleared.

Pl comment.

With regards


Jas


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

jass123 said:


> Hi Guys!!
> 
> We all are eagerly waiting for the next application intake in July’17. Hope that we all or maxiumum applicants of (2339;-233914) will get their invitation for 189.
> 
> ...


Well, I also hope that history will repeat and they will invite 400+ people on the first round.
However, I believe this time there are more 65, 70, 75 pointers than the previous years and it will make hard for the 60 pointers to secure an invite.
Also, they backlog is increasing day by day and there are three more months for new applicants to lodge EOI's, which will tighten the situation and the competition further. Therefore, it's always good to have more points or else less hope towards an invitation.

Let's hope for the best.


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

jass123 said:


> Hi Guys!!
> 
> We all are eagerly waiting for the next application intake in July’17. Hope that we all or maxiumum applicants of (2339;-233914) will get their invitation for 189.
> 
> ...


During the 2015-2016 fiscal year ET was not under Pro Rata and they gave 824 ET PR visas. Therefore we cannot expect the history to repeat if you look at it logically. 

I guess Occupation will start at Pro Rata and we need to wait for the occupational ceiling set by the DIBP to know the cut off point and number of invitations per round.

In addition we cannot look at it as backlog clearing and all because Australia wants to pick the best in the pool at any given time. People waiting for so long in skillselect is none of their problem. Actually skillselect is built for this cause only i believe and lodged EOI to be active for 2 years


----------



## Sammani (Oct 31, 2016)

ganesh.eng said:


> During the 2015-2016 fiscal year ET was not under Pro Rata and they gave 824 ET PR visas. Therefore we cannot expect the history to repeat if you look at it logically.
> 
> I guess Occupation will start at Pro Rata and we need to wait for the occupational ceiling set by the DIBP to know the cut off point and number of invitations per round.
> 
> In addition we cannot look at it as backlog clearing and all because Australia wants to pick the best in the pool at any given time. People waiting for so long in skillselect is none of their problem. Actually skillselect is built for this cause only i believe and lodged EOI to be active for 2 years



Hello Ganesh,

Why don't you try PTE for getting 20 marks ? 

Sammani


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Sammani said:


> Hello Ganesh,
> 
> Why don't you try PTE for getting 20 marks ?
> 
> Sammani


He has enough for invite plus he doesn't like PTE-A. He is an IELTS man lol 

Plus who wants to go through all the hassles of studying and taking test and all those stress. He better take a holiday and do bungee jumping.


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

Sammani said:


> Hello Ganesh,
> 
> Why don't you try PTE for getting 20 marks ?
> 
> Sammani


Actually i tried once during the last few rounds in march to get 75 points. I couldnt get all above 79. To be frank i found IELTS easier than PTE. I am actually planning to sit for IELTS once occupation ceiling and cut off announced in JULY if ET survives review from DET.


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Sammani said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Ganesh,
> ...


Hahaha you got me. 
How is your studies going brov? You would have fully analysed whatever you are studying on your own .LOL


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ganesh.eng said:


> Hahaha you got me.
> How is your studies going brov? You would have fully analysed whatever you are studying on your own .LOL


Well I am trying, slacking a little bit. Hope you doing great mate !


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> ganesh.eng said:
> 
> 
> > Hahaha you got me.
> ...


Good luck

I read other day the PC report's PR section. I think we can expect some changes to be announced in PR policies too. They have already followed reccommendations for TR and a common new skill list for all skilled visas. Next i guess its gonna be us PR. But like you young single applicants going to get more points. They say more than 65% who come in PR under skilled visas are secondary unskilled applicants. This is inflating labour structure and main cities are choking due to less infrastructure to accommodate the new immigrants. 

So single guys and guys with skilled partners going to get better points as per PC report


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ganesh.eng said:


> Good luck
> 
> I read other day the PC report's PR section. I think we can expect some changes to be announced in PR policies too. They have already followed reccommendations for TR and a common new skill list for all skilled visas. Next i guess its gonna be us PR. But like you young single applicants going to get more points. They say more than 65% who come in PR under skilled visas are secondary unskilled applicants. This is inflating labour structure and main cities are choking due to less infrastructure to accommodate the new immigrants.
> 
> So single guys and guys with skilled partners going to get better points as per PC report


Thanks for the info. To be honest only thing I am worried is lets hope they don't make work exp necessary like Canada which is the reason I couldn't apply there as Canada was my preferred option. Even if they make it 70 points requirements, I am willing to do a professional year to make it up. Just don't put some work exp thing and make it impossible for so many of us to get PR.


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Thanks for the info. To be honest only thing I am worried is lets hope they don't make work exp necessary like Canada which is the reason I couldn't apply there as Canada was my preferred option. Even if they make it 70 points requirements, I am willing to do a professional year to make it up. Just don't put some work exp thing and make it impossible for so many of us to get PR.


Yes they have mentioned that too. Migrants who come with skill level 1 lack employability skills since skills are assessed per primary qualification not as per professional experience. This make unemployment high among migrants eventhough engineering demand is high. Consequently Skilled Migration programme becomes inefficient. 

On the other hand EA suggest it takes 10 years to build up a professional engineer as per their classifications to full fill the long term strategies of oz and PR programme is for that. PC recommends to reduce the age limit below 50 and to give more points than now to the applicants who are around age of 25. So experience and young age both don't come together and they know it. I hope they will come up with an answer this year or postpone the changes to next 2018/19 intake.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

Hey all,

I came across below web page which was shared on other threads.

Pro Rata estimated invitation times from July 2017 | Iscah

According to it, 65 pointers will only get a chance in March 2018. Being a 65 pointer, seeing this made me nervous as it may destroy all of my plans.

Fellow Engineering Technologists, what are your thoughts and predictions on this?:ear:


----------



## namurin (May 2, 2017)

Hello,

I am a Environmental Engineer and I have a question to ask. Is PTE accepted by Enghineer Australia in Skill Assessment?

Thank you very much.


----------



## namurin (May 2, 2017)

*Pte*

Hello,

I am an Environmental Engineer and I have a question to ask. Is PTE accepted by Engineers Autralia in Skill Assessment?

Thank you very much


----------



## namurin (May 2, 2017)

*Pte*

Hello,

I am an Environmental Engineer and I have a question to ask. Is PTE accepted by Engineers Autralia in Skill Assessment?

Thank you very much


----------



## maraikayer (Feb 28, 2017)

namurin said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am an Environmental Engineer and I have a question to ask. Is PTE accepted by Engineers Autralia in Skill Assessment?
> 
> Thank you very much


No, only ielts is accepted.

Sent from my Nexus+5 using Tapatalk


----------



## maraikayer (Feb 28, 2017)

DN7C said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I came across below web page which was shared on other threads.
> 
> ...


That is for someone who files an eoi on April 27th. I believe it won't have any effect for people who have applied earlier this year.

Sent from my Nexus+5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

DN7C said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I came across below web page which was shared on other threads.
> 
> ...


it is actually EOI lodged on April 27th. I do not know how they estimated the number of EOIs in skillselect. Being a 65 pointer and DOE close to Jan 3rd 2017 you can breath easy. 

On the other hand all these assumptions are subject to three special conditions.
1) Review of Skilled list for 189 (2017/2018 programme year ) by Department of education and training.
2) Occupational Ceilings decided by DIBP for each occupations.
3) Government policy changes on PR visa. They have followed the recommendations by Productivity commission so far for TR and skilled list. This will effect the points based system itself. 

Therefore if all three above conditions remain same as now till July 1st 2017 and if estimated EOI remaining in skill select is correct, the assumption is close to accurate.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

maraikayer said:


> That is for someone who files an eoi on April 27th. I believe it won't have any effect for people who have applied earlier this year.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus+5 using Tapatalk


I guess so. Because it had mentioned the current backlog as 1300 which should include the EOI lodged applicants. :thumb:


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

ganesh.eng said:


> it is actually EOI lodged on April 27th. I do not know how they estimated the number of EOIs in skillselect. Being a 65 pointer and DOE close to Jan 3rd 2017 you can breath easy.
> 
> On the other hand all these assumptions are subject to three special conditions.
> 1) Review of Skilled list for 189 (2017/2018 programme year ) by Department of education and training.
> ...


Completely agree with you ganesh.eng.
However, Points 1,2 and 3 are completely beyond our control. All we can do is to pray and wish them to be as it is. 

If the assumptions remain the same the predictions will be quite accurate. 

The long waiting period plus the slightest awkward news makes me nervous. 
There's still time to be freaked out. Till then let's not change the level of sane. :smow:


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

DN7C said:


> Completely agree with you ganesh.eng.
> However, Points 1,2 and 3 are completely beyond our control. All we can do is to pray and wish them to be as it is.
> 
> If the assumptions remain the same the predictions will be quite accurate.
> ...


Yes, next two months till July 1st is a period of uncertainty for all the 2339 guys. Next week they have the 2017-2018 budget announcement. We can expect the skilled list review or any policy changes to be announced after that if there any. layball:


----------



## umarmakyana (Jan 20, 2017)

‘We will leave’: Kiwis and permanent residents reeling from uni fee hike | SBS News


Does that mean new PR holders will have to pay non-resident fees if they decide to go to school?
I think yes


----------



## Mubashir uddin (Nov 17, 2016)

*Hello Everyone, 

I have been silent on this forum for some time now due to the reason that Quota for ET was finished in Mid-March-2017. 

Now that July is coming on which new Quota will be introduced I would like to ask one thing from anyone who can provide info for the following query.

I have applied for the EOI (189=60 pts) & (190 = 65 pts) on 05-Jan-2017.....On 5-June-2017 my Exp will be of 5 years so automatically my points will change from 60 to 65 in 189 and 65 to 70 in 190...

My Problem is that I am changing my company next week in Dubai ( I was trying to prolong my old company for which I have shown EXP but due to some circumstances I cannot prolong it till 5-June-2017. 

So if I change my company and update the info in current EOI what will be the effect on the date of EOI? will they consider it as new EOI or the date will be same of 5-Jan-2017*?

Kindly advise me what should I do ?


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

Hi guys! :attention:

Today is the Australian budget announcement for 2017-2018 year. 
They will announce their plans for migration intake for the next fiscal year by today or in coming days. These announcements may include the numbers which will lead to the later announcements from DIBP


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

ganesh.eng said:


> Hi guys! :attention:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes, I am waiting for the announcement, but I hope the government announces the ceiling values and new MLTSSL today which will take effect on 1 July 2017.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marchhouse (Mar 31, 2017)

Any invitations from our group yet? I've been waiting for mine for two months now.


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

Marchhouse said:


> Any invitations from our group yet? I've been waiting for mine for two months now.


We appreciate if you could first read through the thread before asking a question like that. This will help you and the forum too.


----------



## Almubby (Aug 26, 2016)

Egyman said:


> Yes, I am waiting for the announcement, but I hope the government announces the ceiling values and new MLTSSL today which will take effect on 1 July 2017.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Any possibility the new MLTSSL will be announced today???


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

So far now only few changes for PR visas

Ceiling of 190,000 remains same. 
Employer sponsored PR Visas get more levy for each visa they sponsor
Visa fee to be increased for 189


----------



## Almubby (Aug 26, 2016)

ganesh.eng said:


> So far now only few changes for PR visas
> 
> Ceiling of 190,000 remains same.
> Employer sponsored PR Visas get more levy for each visa they sponsor
> Visa fee to be increased for 189


Any link to this info?


----------



## Mubashir uddin (Nov 17, 2016)

*Guys, Any info would be appreciated regarding the below query?*




Mubashir uddin said:


> *Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have been silent on this forum for some time now due to the reason that Quota for ET was finished in Mid-March-2017.
> 
> ...


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

Almubby said:


> Any link to this info?


Minister - 2017 Budget – Immigration and Border Protection

https://www.border.gov.au/ReportsandPublications/Documents/budget/visa-price-increase-fact-sheet-2017-18.pdf


----------



## Almubby (Aug 26, 2016)

Thanks man, well appreciated.


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

Mubashir uddin said:


> *Guys, Any info would be appreciated regarding the below query?*


When you make changes in EOI *which will affect the total points*, EOI will show two dates.
EOI lodged date
EOI updated date.

DOE - Date of effect, which is considered for selection will be EOI updated date


----------



## Mubashir uddin (Nov 17, 2016)

ganesh.eng said:


> When you make changes in EOI *which will affect the total points*, EOI will show two dates.
> EOI lodged date
> EOI updated date.
> 
> DOE - Date of effect, which is considered for selection will be EOI updated date


*Thank you for the reply...It means that if I want to get an invitation in next fiscal year (2017 - 2018) I should increase my points somehow..?*


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

Mubashir uddin said:


> *Thank you for the reply...It means that if I want to get an invitation in next fiscal year (2017 - 2018) I should increase my points somehow..?*


Nop it doesn't mean anything about your case. I said about updated EOI and DOE. 

About 60 points and invitation in 2017-2018, I only know assumptions not any proofs. If ceiling for ET is reduced, even 65 pointers may lose chances for invitation as cut off might stay at 70 throughout the year.


----------



## hibaa92 (Feb 7, 2017)

Hi all,

Just wanted to confirm - the MLTSSL is effectively the new SOL which means 2339x is still on the list? Now we are waiting for the updated occupation ceilings, is that right?

Thanks.


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

hibaa92 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just wanted to confirm - the MLTSSL is effectively the new SOL which means 2339x is still on the list? Now we are waiting for the updated occupation ceilings, is that right?
> 
> Thanks.


Nop.
We are waiting for the MLTSSL review from Department of Education and Training for the 189 VISA, programme year 2017-2018. This normally happens mid of May. 
Occupational Ceilings will be decided by DIBP very close to July Beginning. Total ceiling announced already which is 190,000 for the whole programme.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

ganesh.eng said:


> Nop.
> We are waiting for the MLTSSL review from Department of Education and Training for the 189 VISA, programme year 2017-2018. This normally happens mid of May.
> Occupational Ceilings will be decided by DIBP very close to July Beginning. Total ceiling announced already which is 190,000 for the whole programme.


Yay, mid-May is on the way :cheer2:

Hoping best for all of us :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

DN7C said:


> Yay, mid-May is on the way :cheer2:
> 
> Hoping best for all of us :fingerscrossed:


Yes but it seems like pro rata occupations will not get affected and there is no any surprises in 189 Visa policy changes for next year anymore. ( This can be guessed from the magical number 190,000 remaining same for next year.) The government has done so much of big changes in skilled migration programme already to stabilize their political position.


----------



## sukar (Nov 26, 2016)

Hi...
Isn't this MLTSSL equivalent to SOL list? Is there any further review pending for approval of this list? Please go through this link too...

https://gettingdownunder.com/2017-2018-skilled-occupations-list-sol/

Just to give a brief intro, my husband's date of EOI for 189 was on 7th Feb 2017 with 65 points and eagerly awaiting the invitation... received a regret letter from Victoria 190 (65+5) points. Applied for 190 NSW, haven't heard so far...


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

sukar said:


> Hi...
> Isn't this MLTSSL equivalent to SOL list? Is there any further review pending for approval of this list? Please go through this link too...
> 
> https://gettingdownunder.com/2017-2018-skilled-occupations-list-sol/
> ...


It is equivalent to SOL, but every year Department of Education and Training does the review of the SOL( now known as MLTSSL) for skilled migration programme ( 189 and 489) for the next fiscal year. Review process happens separately and DET suggest inclusion/removal of any occupations for next fiscal year to DIBP (190,000 migrant intake programme)

https://www.education.gov.au/skilled-occupations-list-sol

The current 200 odd removed occupations are from CSOL which has nothing to do with 189.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

ganesh.eng said:


> Yes but it seems like pro rata occupations will not get affected and there is no any surprises in 189 Visa policy changes for next year anymore. ( This can be guessed from the magical number 190,000 remaining same for next year.) The government has done so much of big changes in skilled migration programme already to stabilize their political position.



Pro-rata occupations not getting much affected and 189 Visa policy changes being neutral are the best we could expect at this point. 

Both of us waiting eagerly from January and the slightest changes in the policies could shatter our dreams. So, let's pray they will remain as they are.


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

DN7C said:


> Pro-rata occupations not getting much affected and 189 Visa policy changes being neutral are the best we could expect at this point.
> 
> Both of us waiting eagerly from January and the slightest changes in the policies could shatter our dreams. So, let's pray they will remain as they are.


I agree, But what do you mean by slightest changes?

Changes suggested by PC for now in the points based system are
1. Single applicant/ skilled spouse applicant get maximum points
2. Age limit to be reduced from 50 and applicants whose age is around 25 gets more points

Both cases luckily i am kind of safe .


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

ganesh.eng said:


> I agree, But what do you mean by slightest changes?
> 
> Changes suggested by PC for now in the points based system are
> 1. Single applicant/ skilled spouse applicant get maximum points
> ...


LOL lucky you!

I haven't done the spouse skill assessment and almost 33.:boom:

I did not mean anything specific in my previous post, just general changes that might occur. Anyways, we'll hope for the best. Good luck


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

DN7C said:


> LOL lucky you!
> 
> I haven't done the spouse skill assessment and almost 33.:boom:
> 
> I did not mean anything specific in my previous post, just general changes that might occur. Anyways, we'll hope for the best. Good luck


No worries bro!
No changes will come. You can breathe easy. :bump2:


----------



## trombokk (Oct 4, 2016)

ganesh.eng said:


> I agree, But what do you mean by slightest changes?
> 
> Changes suggested by PC for now in the points based system are
> 1. Single applicant/ skilled spouse applicant get maximum points
> ...


Hi,

I am new to this forum, just want to know as per the changes suggested by PC in the points based system regarding skilled spouse applicant get maximum points, is it recommended to get the skill assessment of spouse done so that maximum points can be attained when implemented in July'2017.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

trombokk said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to this forum, just want to know as per the changes suggested by PC in the points based system regarding skilled spouse applicant get maximum points, is it recommended to get the skill assessment of spouse done so that maximum points can be attained when implemented in July'2017.


What is your current points breakdown?


----------



## hibaa92 (Feb 7, 2017)

Thank you all for the insightful comments.

I have a similar question. Is it worth it for my fiance to get his skills assessed by July 2017? We are getting married in July. Currently, I have 65 points for 189 and DOE is 28 feb 2017.


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

hibaa92 said:


> Thank you all for the insightful comments.
> 
> I have a similar question. Is it worth it for my fiance to get his skills assessed by July 2017? We are getting married in July. Currently, I have 65 points for 189 and DOE is 28 feb 2017.


It is completely your call. Better points better chances. We do not have any confirmation yet about changes in the points based system. They are just recommendations from Productivity commission.


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

trombokk said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to this forum, just want to know as per the changes suggested by PC in the points based system regarding skilled spouse applicant get maximum points, is it recommended to get the skill assessment of spouse done so that maximum points can be attained when implemented in July'2017.


I do not recommend anything. You can wait till any announcement and do the needful if needed. 
All depend on your points break down.


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

This link is for the people who are confused between present MLTSSL and its review for permanent migration programme 

https://www.education.gov.au/skilled-occupations-list-sol


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

ganesh.eng said:


> This link is for the people who are confused between present MLTSSL and its review for permanent migration programme
> 
> https://www.education.gov.au/skilled-occupations-list-sol



Good read.

still waiting for the 2017/2018 MLTSSL :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

DN7C said:


> Good read.
> 
> still waiting for the 2017/2018 MLTSSL :fingerscrossed:


Yes me too, we do not know whether this week is the week we are waiting for long to know our luck for the next fiscal year. 
I hope DIBP release the list this week so that we can start on our PCC,Medical and visa fee arrangements.


----------



## hibaa92 (Feb 7, 2017)

ganesh.eng said:


> This link is for the people who are confused between present MLTSSL and its review for permanent migration programme
> 
> https://www.education.gov.au/skilled-occupations-list-sol


Thanks. I have come across this before and to be honest this link led me to believe that the next review will be next year and this years is already done when they created this new list. Who recommended that those 200 occupations be removed for 457? Was it some other department apart from DET?


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

hibaa92 said:


> Thanks. I have come across this before and to be honest this link led me to believe that the next review will be next year and this years is already done when they created this new list. Who recommended that those 200 occupations be removed for 457? Was it some other department apart from DET?


Department of Employment publish its findings about country's skill shortages. They are the ones who are responsible for CSOL. For 457 only last time Gov approached independent reviewing body called MACSM and they are responsible for all those occupations which got removed. 
Check this one.

Minister - Review of the consolidated skills occupation list

Review from DET only matters if we are applying for 189.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

ganesh.eng said:


> Yes me too, we do not know whether this week is the week we are waiting for long to know our luck for the next fiscal year.
> I hope DIBP release the list this week so that we can start on our PCC,Medical and visa fee arrangements.


yes indeed. 

it's almost 4 months we've lodged EOI and we deserve some good news soon.:laugh:


----------



## Arora753 (May 17, 2017)

*Arora*

hey guys plz let me know my degree assesment is going to finish in july hw can i renew it. and wat is the fee and procedure for that


----------



## kiasuvivek (Mar 21, 2017)

Isn't the list published already? 
(http://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/...-authorities/skilled-occupations-lists/mltssl) 



ganesh.eng said:


> Yes me too, we do not know whether this week is the week we are waiting for long to know our luck for the next fiscal year.
> I hope DIBP release the list this week so that we can start on our PCC,Medical and visa fee arrangements.



Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arora753 (May 17, 2017)

*Sam*

hey guys plz advice my degree assesment validation will be finish in july hw can i renew it and hw much is the fee and procedure and how long it takes to renew. Any expert plz advice:noidea::noidea:


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

Arora753 said:


> hey guys plz advice my degree assesment validation will be finish in july hw can i renew it and hw much is the fee and procedure and how long it takes to renew. Any expert plz advice:noidea::noidea:


How long is the assessment letter valid for migration purposes?
Whilst the assessment outcome will remain valid indefinitely for Engineers Australia, our understanding is that DIBP mandates that the assessment notification be no more than three years old at the date of migration application. If you require an updated letter of assessment after this time, please contact us.


Source


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

kiasuvivek said:


> Isn't the list published already?
> (Medium and Long-term Strategic Skills List (MLTSSL))
> 
> 
> ...


This *MAY* be the list. but no confirmation yet for 189 2017-2018 prgramme. 

If you have the patience please read through the thread and refer all the links. You might understand it clearly.


----------



## Arora753 (May 17, 2017)

*Arora*

nt get any clue yet.. i read everything. they just write to contact us only..


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

Arora753 said:


> nt get any clue yet.. i read everything. they just write to contact us only..


Its simple as that write to them stating your situation and assessment reference


----------



## Arora753 (May 17, 2017)

ganesh.eng said:


> This *MAY* be the list. but no confirmation yet for 189 2017-2018 prgramme.
> 
> If you have the patience please read through the thread and refer all the links. You might understand it clearly.


that i already did that.. but i am just wondering is there any one else done that bfore or not?


----------



## Arora753 (May 17, 2017)

*Sam*

hey zaback have u got any information regarding my issue.?


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

Arora753 said:


> hey zaback have u got any information regarding my issue.?


He's out of the forum for some time. Hope he'll be back soon.


----------



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

DN7C said:


> He's out of the forum for some time. Hope he'll be back soon.


I hope he is back soon. He used to give such genuine advice. I have taken advice from him on many occasions.


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

Hey Guys!

Some good news for 189 applicants

Government has announced changes for points based system.
Luckily they have only followed one suggestion from Productivity commission. 
Age limit has been reduced to 45 from 50. Other than that everything else remains same. 

So total occupational ceiling for 189 remains same and no further policy changes except maximum age. I guess Reviewed List will be also mostly same for Pro Rata occupations. Now its all about July first round cutoff point for us ET.

https://www.legislation.gov.au/Details/F2017L00549/Explanatory%20Statement/Text


----------



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

ganesh.eng said:


> Hey Guys!
> 
> Some good news for 189 applicants
> 
> ...


Excellent share mate. I hope that the ET is not pro-rata in July round.


----------



## sukar (Nov 26, 2016)

Yeah.. even I wish ET is not pro rata in July and they complete the backlog first....


----------



## sukar (Nov 26, 2016)

Thanks for sharing this much awaited info.....


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

nishish said:


> Excellent share mate. I hope that the ET is not pro-rata in July round.


Well hypothetically we can assume like that but logically Skillselect works according to set rules. If ET ceiling remains at 1000, there will be more than 1000 lodged EOIs with 60/65/70/75/80 points on July 1st. Therefore pro rata will be applied and there will be 1000/24 = 42 invitations per round. 
From Jan 4th to July 1st, I guess there shall be more than 42 70 pointers in the pool. In that case cut off may start with 70 and reduce to 65 in subsequent rounds, given the fact that 70 or above pointers' total number don't cross again 42 at any given round. 

So 65 pointers waiting time continues and applicants who are closer to Jan 3rd can expect early invitations by August and coming months. In addition we can not think like backlog clearing and all because its a competitive selection process and Oz wants best in the pool at any given time. 

With all that said about skillselect, DIBP is unpredictable. They can just change the rules how skill select sends invitation.


----------



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

ganesh.eng said:


> Well hypothetically we can assume like that but logically Skillselect works according to set rules. If ET ceiling remains at 1000, there will be more than 1000 lodged EOIs with 60/65/70/75/80 points on July 1st. Therefore pro rata will be applied and there will be 1000/24 = 42 invitations per round.
> From Jan 4th to July 1st, I guess there shall be more than 42 70 pointers in the pool. In that case cut off may start with 70 and reduce to 65 in subsequent rounds, given the fact that 70 or above pointers' total number don't cross again 42 at any given round.
> 
> So 65 pointers waiting time continues and applicants who are closer to Jan 3rd can expect early invitations by August and coming months. In addition we can not think like backlog clearing and all because its a competitive selection process and Oz wants best in the pool at any given time.
> ...


I am not much aware of the last year trend for ET. There may be more than 1000 applicants who have applied before 1st July but hope that this is not the case. We will all know that on 1st July. By that time it is best to improve the points in whatever way we can.


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

nishish said:


> I am not much aware of the last year trend for ET. There may be more than 1000 applicants who have applied before 1st July but hope that this is not the case. We will all know that on 1st July. By that time it is best to improve the points in whatever way we can.


If you get ET from EA then you have 65 points with Superior English. Find other ways to get to 70 or above then you will be through easily. If you get PE you have nothing to worry. Just next round invite.


----------



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

ganesh.eng said:


> If you get ET from EA then you have 65 points with Superior English. Find other ways to get to 70 or above then you will be through easily. If you get PE you have nothing to worry. Just next round invite.


Yes, mate.
Therefore, I am trying to prepare a good CDR so that I get PE assessment.
Hope for the best.


----------



## shacanozo (Dec 24, 2016)

Do you belive 60 Point have chance soon


----------



## sharat47 (Jun 7, 2016)

shacanozo said:


> Do you belive 60 Point have chance soon


60 points is next to impossible to get an invite for ET bro. What's your occupation?


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

shacanozo said:


> Do you belive 60 Point have chance soon


What happened to accountant occupation will happen to ET very soon. Since ceiling is just 1000 which is comparatively very less, even 65 pointers will lose chance very soon. Cut off will remain in 70 in the coming year after few months.


----------



## shacanozo (Dec 24, 2016)

sharat47 said:


> 60 points is next to impossible to get an invite for ET bro. What's your occupation?



Biomedical Engineer 233913


----------



## sharat47 (Jun 7, 2016)

shacanozo said:


> sharat47 said:
> 
> 
> > 60 points is next to impossible to get an invite for ET bro. What's your occupation?
> ...


190 is possible for NSW if you have PTE 20 points or VIC is possible if you have 3 yrs exp and not high PTE score. Usually I see NSW prefer high English candidates whereas Victoria only prefers good relevant work experience.


----------



## US2AUS86 (Mar 16, 2017)

*233511 Industrial Engineer*



sharat47 said:


> 190 is possible for NSW if you have PTE 20 points or VIC is possible if you have 3 yrs exp and not high PTE score. Usually I see NSW prefer high English candidates whereas Victoria only prefers good relevant work experience.


Any thoughts on Industrial Engineer-PE?


----------



## sharat47 (Jun 7, 2016)

US2AUS86 said:


> sharat47 said:
> 
> 
> > 190 is possible for NSW if you have PTE 20 points or VIC is possible if you have 3 yrs exp and not high PTE score. Usually I see NSW prefer high English candidates whereas Victoria only prefers good relevant work experience.
> ...


Sorry mate no idea. You might wanna check the thread about that:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ineers-watch-out.html#/topics/1170265?page=38


----------



## shacanozo (Dec 24, 2016)

sharat47 said:


> 190 is possible for NSW if you have PTE 20 points or VIC is possible if you have 3 yrs exp and not high PTE score. Usually I see NSW prefer high English candidates whereas Victoria only prefers good relevant work experience.



I need your advice, when I submitted my EOI i picked the option* any state* when I applied for 190, I believe this means that my profile will be visible for all states
Should I specify states only or keep my application open for all states? If I specify particular state such as VIC or NSW does this makes my case better??

Thanks


----------



## sharat47 (Jun 7, 2016)

shacanozo said:


> sharat47 said:
> 
> 
> > 190 is possible for NSW if you have PTE 20 points or VIC is possible if you have 3 yrs exp and not high PTE score. Usually I see NSW prefer high English candidates whereas Victoria only prefers good relevant work experience.
> ...


Keeping it as 'any' would be fine since you are open for all state nominations. There was a theory going around in the forum few months back that NSW only invited people who have selected their particular state instead of 'any', but that was not true.

If you believe in this theory you can create 2 EOIs, one with Vic and another with NSW, but it's better you take advice from people like sultan_azam who may be able to provide the right advice. Hope that helps.


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

Just a third party article about General Skilled Migration from July 1st.

https://www.acacia-au.com/general-skilled-migration-changes-1-July-2017.php

eep: An effort to make the thread active for sometime


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

ganesh.eng said:


> Just a third party article about General Skilled Migration from July 1st.
> 
> https://www.acacia-au.com/general-skilled-migration-changes-1-July-2017.php
> 
> eep: An effort to make the thread active for sometime


Will the "Medium and Long-term Strategic Skills List" publish on 1st of July?

I thought it will release in between mid-May to early-June. :shocked:


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

DN7C said:


> Will the "Medium and Long-term Strategic Skills List" publish on 1st of July?
> 
> I thought it will release in between mid-May to early-June. :shocked:


Yes I too do not know. It is actually that agent's assumption. Only Minister Mr Peter dutton knows when it will be released. 

If it is July, then again loads of stuffs will get delayed to us. 

Waiting with uncertainty has become normal now


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

ganesh.eng said:


> Yes I too do not know. It is actually that agent's assumption. Only Minister Mr Peter dutton knows when it will be released.
> 
> If it is July, then again loads of stuffs will get delayed to us.
> 
> Waiting with uncertainty has become normal now


True.
The sooner they release the information, the sooner we could be out of misery. :tape2:
Let's hope they will publish the details within next week :fingerscrossed:


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

I guess most likely they will persist with the new list released in April. There would be some minor changes though - again entirely my guess. One thing is certain, they wouldn't have released the new list, if they had intentions to completely overhaul the listing.

Let's keep the faith that in the best interest of all of us, changes if any, does not have any adverse impact on us. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

ganesh.eng said:


> Just a third party article about General Skilled Migration from July 1st.
> 
> https://www.acacia-au.com/general-skilled-migration-changes-1-July-2017.php
> 
> eep: An effort to make the thread active for sometime


Thanks for this link mate.
One is clear, all agents want to tend people to use their services as soon as possbile.. It used to be always like this. Every year they speculate about some occupations which will be removed because they are flagged and so on..
Let´s hope for the best! Good luck to all of you guys!


----------



## serta (Mar 21, 2017)

Hi guys,
Last year they invited 423 people on 6th July round and added 80 candidates on 20th July, totally 503 people were invited at the very first round.
So what has been changed to make us think different?
They may be less enthusiastic about choosing 60 pointers especially who applied after May.
But there won't be major changes at all, I guess.
I hope
I pray


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

serta said:


> Hi guys,
> Last year they invited 423 people on 6th July round and added 80 candidates on 20th July, totally 503 people were invited at the very first round.
> So what has been changed to make us think different?
> They may be less enthusiastic about choosing 60 pointers especially who applied after May.
> ...




Most of us are waiting due to the crazy invites sent out in the beginning itself. This exhausted the quota in no time. I believe their approach was not scientific. Some guys benefited in spite of having fewer points; perhaps only advantage was logging their EOI earlier than most of us!
Lets see how it pans out this year. Suspense is killing! 

Having said this, lets all be optimistic and I hope & pray that most of us make it. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
We have been tracking things together for a long time now..


----------



## tnk009 (May 10, 2017)

sharat47 said:


> Could you please tell me how do I do that? I'm not even able to see any of yours so not sure how do it put the 'signature'. Thanks.


You need to post atleast post 5 post to enable this feature in your a/c.
I am also in same boat.

good luck!!


----------



## tnk009 (May 10, 2017)

serta said:


> Hi guys,
> Last year they invited 423 people on 6th July round and added 80 candidates on 20th July, totally 503 people were invited at the very first round.
> So what has been changed to make us think different?
> They may be less enthusiastic about choosing 60 pointers especially who applied after May.
> ...



Guys:
Currently, I am having 65 points (189) and if I count 5 points from state sponsorship then it will increase to 70.

I understand currently (June'17), all states are closed for sponsorship but what is the chance of getting state nomination?

Does anyone know a place to find the cut off points for each occupation for each state?

Waiting for my signature to get activated.

Thanks :smile:


----------



## tnk009 (May 10, 2017)

serta said:


> Hi guys,
> Last year they invited 423 people on 6th July round and added 80 candidates on 20th July, totally 503 people were invited at the very first round.
> So what has been changed to make us think different?
> They may be less enthusiastic about choosing 60 pointers especially who applied after May.
> ...



Guys:
Currently, I am having 65 points (189) and if I count 5 points from state sponsorship then it will increase to 70.

I understand currently (June'17), all states are closed for sponsorship but what is the chance of getting state nomination once it opens for 17-18?

Does anyone know a place to find the cut off points for each occupation for each state?

Waiting for my signature to get activated.

Thanks :smile:


----------



## tnk009 (May 10, 2017)

ganesh.eng said:


> Actually i tried once during the last few rounds in march to get 75 points. I couldnt get all above 79. To be frank i found IELTS easier than PTE. I am actually planning to sit for IELTS once occupation ceiling and cut off announced in JULY if ET survives review from DET.


Bro:
I agree with you.
I just cleared my PTE but still thinks IELTS is much easier, especially they have made PTE bit tougher in recent time (i feel it twice!!).
Fortunately, I cleared my PTE with all section in 70s (but couldn't jump 79) 

Cheers.


----------



## ark_aus (Oct 5, 2016)

tnk009 said:


> Bro:
> 
> I agree with you.
> 
> ...




Agree. But will recommend Pte if one needs 20 points. 




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Zgembo12 (Sep 13, 2016)

> Hi guys,
> Last year they invited 423 people on 6th July round and added 80 candidates on 20th July, totally 503 people were invited at the very first round.
> So what has been changed to make us think different?
> They may be less enthusiastic about choosing 60 pointers especially who applied after May.
> ...


I hope you are correct. I have submitter my application in October, right after the limit moved up from 60 to 65, so i have been waiting patiently. If they do the same thing as before, and let in 500 applicants in June, then even if I only have 60 points i could get in, as I've been waiting a while. I hope I do not have to take the damn IELTS again, i wrote TOFLIBT and IELTS 7 times, and those tests give me huge anxiety :-(


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

Zgembo12 said:


> I hope you are correct. I have submitter my application in October, right after the limit moved up from 60 to 65, so i have been waiting patiently. If they do the same thing as before, and let in 500 applicants in June, then even if I only have 60 points i could get in, as I've been waiting a while. I hope I do not have to take the damn IELTS again, i wrote TOFLIBT and IELTS 7 times, and those tests give me huge anxiety :-(


Agree with you. Those English exams make the migration procedure really awful. I hope they follow the last year and invite 400+ applicants at once so, that we all can get invited in the same time. It must be really irritating to wait such a long time since October. Wish you good luck !


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

DN7C said:


> Agree with you. Those English exams make the migration procedure really awful. I hope they follow the last year and invite 400+ applicants at once so, that we all can get invited in the same time. It must be really irritating to wait such a long time since October. Wish you good luck !


Inviting 400+ (means not pro rata) can happen If,
1. Gov wants to
2. Total eligible EOI in skillselect( >60 points) is not more than 1000/ the occupation ceiling, which will be decided for 2339.

I personally think there is very less chance for both.


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

ganesh.eng said:


> Inviting 400+ (means not pro rata) can happen If,
> 1. Gov wants to
> 2. Total eligible EOI in skillselect( >60 points) is not more than 1000/ the occupation ceiling, which will be decided for 2339.
> 
> I personally think there is very less chance for both.




There isn't many changes to the short list of skills in demand that was declared in April as per the trend. Any changes to that list, would have been out by now.
Hopefully, the quota stays at 1000. I don't think they will invite in huge numbers at one go. ET would remain a pro-rata occupation due to the many applicants who are waiting for months now. The queue is really long. Some people with 65 have been waiting for 6 months now. 

60 pointers will have less of a chance. 65 can be hopeful based on the current scheme of things.

Having said this, I really wish all of us make it! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

shets said:


> There isn't many changes to the short list of skills in demand that was declared in April as per the trend. Any changes to that list, would have been out by now.
> Hopefully, the quota stays at 1000. I don't think they will invite in huge numbers at one go. ET would remain a pro-rata occupation due to the many applicants who are waiting for months now. The queue is really long. Some people with 65 have been waiting for 6 months now.
> 
> 60 pointers will have less of a chance. 65 can be hopeful based on the current scheme of things.
> ...


If Pro-rata continues 65 pointers need to wait till 70 pointers are cleared. Then again DOE will decide the invites among 65 pointers.


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

ganesh.eng said:


> If Pro-rata continues 65 pointers need to wait till 70 pointers are cleared. Then again DOE will decide the invites among 65 pointers.




True! Hopefully there won't be many 70 pointers. Most of them would have been invited by now. I guess the list is filled with 65 pointers.
Then again like you said, the one's who have logged in early have an advantage..


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

ganesh.eng said:


> Inviting 400+ (means not pro rata) can happen If,
> 1. Gov wants to
> 2. Total eligible EOI in skillselect( >60 points) is not more than 1000/ the occupation ceiling, which will be decided for 2339.
> 
> I personally think there is very less chance for both.


I tend to think that there are less than 1000 applicants with 60+ points. There's no evidence for my claim. However, my gut says somewhat 800-900 people are there, but not 1000. :gossip:


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

DN7C said:


> I tend to think that there are less than 1000 applicants with 60+ points. There's no evidence for my claim. However, my gut says somewhat 800-900 people are there, but not 1000. :gossip:


Pro rata is decided on eligible points for EOI, which is 60. So i think there will be more than 1000 guys with 60 or more points. If Gov set 65 points as minimum eligibility for 2339 then of course those 800 + people will be invited in the first round itself.


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

shets said:


> True! Hopefully there won't be many 70 pointers. Most of them would have been invited by now. I guess the list is filled with 65 pointers.
> Then again like you said, the one's who have logged in early have an advantage..


Most of the States do not invite when an occupation reached its ceilings. So there are plenty of chances for 70 pointers to remain in the pool from the date 2339 reached its ceiling


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

shets said:


> True! Hopefully there won't be many 70 pointers. Most of them would have been invited by now. I guess the list is filled with 65 pointers.
> Then again like you said, the one's who have logged in early have an advantage..


I saw 70 pointers with March DOE's being invited on MYIMMITRACKER. However, 60 and 65 pointers could have improved their scores during the last 6 months. So, I guess there's a lot of 70+ pointers.


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

DN7C said:


> I saw 70 pointers with March DOE's being invited on MYIMMITRACKER. However, 60 and 65 pointers could have improved their scores during the last 6 months. So, I guess there's a lot of 70+ pointers.


Correct


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

DN7C said:


> I saw 70 pointers with March DOE's being invited on MYIMMITRACKER. However, 60 and 65 pointers could have improved their scores during the last 6 months. So, I guess there's a lot of 70+ pointers.



Sure, my view is that the proportion of 70 pointers would be less in comparison to 60 & 65 pointers. One reason is either they would have been already been invited or they are in queue like others with less in numbers. Again, most of them would also have applied for a SS. So there is a high chance they will also receive a state invite.

Your view on people who have upgraded to higher points is very slim. The only area most likely is scoring a higher English points score. Then again most people would already have tried that in the earlier instances. So again a very small percentage of people would have graduated to higher points.

I guess competition would be amongst 65 pointers in any case. People who have applied earlier have an edge.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

ganesh.eng said:


> Pro rata is decided on eligible points for EOI, which is 60. So i think there will be more than 1000 guys with 60 or more points. If Gov set 65 points as minimum eligibility for 2339 then of course those 800 + people will be invited in the first round itself.


Of course, I was talking about 65, 70, 75, 80 ... pointers. 
Let's say there are,
800 - 60 pointers
600 - 65 pointers 
100 - 70 pointers
50 - 75 pointers 
50 - 80+ pointers

Then total 1600 eligible people, therefore, pro-rated. 
Which means 38 people per two weeks. 

First week -> 38 out of 80+ pointers
Second week -> 12 from remaining 80+ pointers and 26 from 75 pointers
Third week -> 24 from 75 pointers and 14 from 70 pointers
Fourth week -> 38 from 70 pointers
Fifth week -> 38 from 70 pointers 
Sixth week -> 10 from 70 pointers and 28 from 65 pointers ............

During this period new 65, 70, 75, 80.. pointers will also be added to this further delaying old applicants. 

I assume this is how it is going to be ...
Any corrections?


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

DN7C said:


> Of course, I was talking about 65, 70, 75, 80 ... pointers.
> Let's say there are,
> 800 - 60 pointers
> 600 - 65 pointers
> ...


HAHAHA!!
Your numbers will destroy so many guy's hope and plans in the Forum. 
I wish your breakdown of those 1600 to be wrong,but I do not know the reality. 

Lets see how it goes :fingerscrossed:


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

ganesh.eng said:


> HAHAHA!!
> Your numbers will destroy so many guy's hope and plans in the Forum.
> I wish your breakdown of those 1600 to be wrong,but I do not know the reality.
> 
> Lets see how it goes :fingerscrossed:


LOL 

These are just numbers assumed for the calculations to show how the system works.
Other than that all of us want to be invited ASAP including you and me who are waiting for more than 5 months.

Anybody can substitute their predicted number of applicants in above and calculate their waiting time.

What is your prediction ganesh.eng?
I've already seen you giving some good insight regarding the current situation of ET's.

Give it a shot! :smokin:


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

DN7C said:


> Of course, I was talking about 65, 70, 75, 80 ... pointers.
> Let's say there are,
> 800 - 60 pointers
> 600 - 65 pointers
> ...



The idea is right. I hope your calculations are not. This would mean many guys with 60 & 65 will have very little to look forward to.


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

As far I know, occupation becomes pro-rata on basis of the remaining number to reach the occupation ceiling, not the number of submitted EOIs.


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

ET was never crowded as such. The trouble started since they started to club anyone and everyone under ET.
With Engineering as a science being so vast, 1000 nos for ET does not make sense. In real sense the numbers should be 5000+ if they indent to club all branches of Engineering under ET.


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

DN7C said:


> LOL
> 
> These are just numbers assumed for the calculations to show how the system works.
> Other than that all of us want to be invited ASAP including you and me who are waiting for more than 5 months.
> ...


I also predict ET situation will be same as yours but I feel your numbers for 70,75,80 pointers in the pool is exaggerated :noidea:
To be frank I am actually waiting for July 5th to know, what it has for everyone. On the other hand I am still confused whether to book an exam date for IELTS or just go in the flow :crazy:


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

ganesh.eng said:


> I also predict ET situation will be same as yours but I feel your numbers for 70,75,80 pointers in the pool is exaggerated :noidea:
> To be frank I am actually waiting for July 5th to know, what it has for everyone. On the other hand I am still confused whether to book an exam date for IELTS or just go in the flow :crazy:



Sure. In my entire life, I never so eagerly waited for the month of July to come!


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

shets said:


> ET was never crowded as such. The trouble started since they started to club anyone and everyone under ET.
> With Engineering as a science being so vast, 1000 nos for ET does not make sense. In real sense the numbers should be 5000+ if they indent to club all branches of Engineering under ET.


We've been discussing this all over the thread. 
However, looks like nobody from EA follows this thread :smash: lol


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

Egyman said:


> As far I know, occupation becomes pro-rata on basis of the remaining number to reach the occupation ceiling, not the number of submitted EOIs.


Exactly that's what we are also saying. So now rethink the scenario on first round of next year. Skillselect will look to select all the eligible 60 points EOIs on first round and will find out that it is more than 1000 ( value is not confirmed yet). So it will apply the pro rata rule for 2339. 

Then the software will decide the cut off point according to per round invites which it has calculated


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

ganesh.eng said:


> I also predict ET situation will be same as yours but I feel your numbers for 70,75,80 pointers in the pool is exaggerated :noidea:
> To be frank I am actually waiting for July 5th to know, what it has for everyone. On the other hand I am still confused whether to book an exam date for IELTS or just go in the flow :crazy:


I was keeping safety margins for every section. 

BTW what's with the July 5th ?


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

DN7C said:


> We've been discussing this all over the thread.
> However, looks like nobody from EA follows this thread :smash: lol



As a consequence, sometimes truly deserving guys are left out! EA & DIBP should make a note. How can people from different Engineering streams are put in one group and made to compete?
Besides, whoever has superior English skills makes the cut. I feel English is one of the factors. However, due to the systems in place, it becomes the key differentiating factor here! Whoever has superior English skills generally gets the invite irrespective of his education or professional factors..


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

DN7C said:


> I was keeping safety margins for every section.
> 
> BTW what's with the July 5th ?


July 5th - First wednesday of next fiscal year. It supposed to be the first invitation round for 2017/18


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

shets said:


> As a consequence, sometimes truly deserving guys are left out! EA & DIBP should make a note. How can people from different Engineering streams are put in one group and made to compete?


If you have time please check out my below comment earlier 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12208673-post618.html


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

ganesh.eng said:


> If you have time please check out my below comment earlier
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12208673-post618.html



Lot of information and seems you have done your research well!

If that is the case, ET might not be in need as per their requirements. This thought itself is very scary.


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

ganesh.eng said:


> If you have time please check out my below comment earlier
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12208673-post618.html



Yes, based on Vic govt. website, they have very clearly differentiated ET from other Engineering fields. 

Maybe their strategy on the whole, would be to keep ET and raise the bar very high so that selected few can join the club (OZ PR) who are not PE.


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

shets said:


> Lot of information and seems you have done your research well!
> 
> If that is the case, ET might not be in need as per their requirements. This thought itself is very scary.


Hahahah yes I know the thought itself is scary. 
It may be the reality though. Unfortunately DIBP or EA cannot quickly sort this out by just removing ET from list. They have to come up with new ideas to filter the suitable. For now control through Cut off and ceiling, which they are actually doing. 

Ideally best solution is to have separate ET occupational codes like it used to be. In that case also there will be problems of some major engineering categories.
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12210457-post620.html


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

ganesh.eng said:


> Hahahah yes I know the thought itself is scary.
> It may be the reality though. Unfortunately DIBP or EA cannot quickly sort this out by just removing ET from list. They have to come up with new ideas to filter the suitable. For now control through Cut off and ceiling, which they are actually doing.
> 
> Ideally best solution is to have separate ET occupational codes like it used to be. In that case also there will be problems of some major engineering categories.
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12210457-post620.html




I cannot agree with you more. Their preference is PE and they will be selective in awarding PE. Secondly, they just cannot do away with ET without alternatives. However, they would only want the best candidates. - here it means high ranking individuals.
So effectively this means either we will not get to see ET for a long time or they may come up with alternatives or perhaps raise the bar very high for occupations like ET.


----------



## Arora753 (May 17, 2017)

Hey guys when we update our eoi our number in a queue get change or remain same. Like date of effect is same but last eoi update change so our number in the que got change or what.?


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

Arora753 said:


> Hey guys when we update our eoi our number in a queue get change or remain same. Like date of effect is same but last eoi update change so our number in the que got change or what.?






Please check the thread name before posting your query. This thread is for people who are 2339x hopefuls!


----------



## Arora753 (May 17, 2017)

shets said:


> Please check the thread name before posting your query. This thread is for people who are 2339x hopefuls!


I know it. I am just looking a expert who can rly my question.


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

Arora753 said:


> Hey guys when we update our eoi our number in a queue get change or remain same. Like date of effect is same but last eoi update change so our number in the que got change or what.?


Answer


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

2211	Accountants	80	
2212	Auditors, Company Secretaries and Corporate Treasurers	75	
2334	Electronics Engineer	70	
2335	Industrial, Mechanical and Production Engineers	75	
2339	Other Engineering Professionals	65	
2611	ICT Business and ​System Analysts	70	
2613	Software and Applications Programmers	75	
2631	Computer Network Professionals	65	
​
I guess 60 is only a number. Look at the above latest cutoff for each code. Some are as high as 80. Even other Engineer codes like 2334 & 2335 are at 70 & 75. Our group's backlog is 6 months. 

On the basis on this information, what should we read from it? Will our cutoff increase in the near future?


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

shets said:


> 2211	Accountants	80
> 2212	Auditors, Company Secretaries and Corporate Treasurers	75
> 2334	Electronics Engineer	70
> 2335	Industrial, Mechanical and Production Engineers	75
> ...


Cut off depends on how many seats available for each occupation on the day of invitation and majority of the high pointers in the backlog. So cut off normally grows as fiscal year progresses. 2339 is new for this pro rata thingy comparing to other occupations.

This is like "Natural Selection " in Biology. For example Let's say a cut off remains at 70 for an occupation for two months. Since we do not know inside data how many 70 pointers in the backlog everyone tries to increase their points in order to get an invite, such as Superior English/waiting for 3 or 5 year work experience completion or even getting spouse skill assessed. Consequently cut off will remain at 70 for further two months and the cycle continues. Automatically australia will benefit from this and migration programme will be successful as they attract best and the brightest. This is what exactly happened to Accountant occupation in last two years. 

Since 2339 only has 1000 seats, time it takes to come to the accountant situation will be very less. We should not be surprised if this situation happens in coming fiscal year itself.


----------



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

shets said:


> 2211	Accountants	80
> 2212	Auditors, Company Secretaries and Corporate Treasurers	75
> 2334	Electronics Engineer	70
> 2335	Industrial, Mechanical and Production Engineers	75
> ...


I may not be able to comment what the cut-off points will be for pro-rata occupations from 1st July 2017 but these are the not the latest cut-off dates for these occupations. Most of these occupations reached their ceiling on 12th April round and so after that in every round the cut-off date will be same.
Also, these occupations were at 65/70 for most of the year. It is only in their respective last rounds that they jumped by 5/10 points and went up as high as 70/75/80 points. This is because in their respective last rounds the number of places for invitation were very less and so all high pointers got the invite. I remember the case of 2335 which had occupation ceiling of 1539. 1535 were invited till 12th April and so only four places were left. These places were allotted to all 75 pointers in the next round, i.e- 26/04/2017 and so the cut-off points jumped from 65-75. The similar thing happened with every other pro-rata occupations. So, this was just a momentarily jump due to very less number of places available. Initial rounds may have high cut-off points but it will come down.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

ganesh.eng said:


> Cut off depends on how many seats available for each occupation on the day of invitation and majority of the high pointers in the backlog. So cut off normally grows as fiscal year progresses. 2339 is new for this pro rata thingy comparing to other occupations.
> 
> This is like "Natural Selection " in Biology. For example Let's say a cut off remains at 70 for an occupation for two months. Since we do not know inside data how many 70 pointers in the backlog everyone tries to increase their points in order to get an invite, such as Superior English/waiting for 3 or 5-year work experience completion or even getting spouse skill assessed. Consequently cut off will remain at 70 for further two months and the cycle continues. Automatically australia will benefit from this and migration programme will be successful as they attract best and the brightest. This is what exactly happened to Accountant occupation in last two years.
> 
> Since 2339 only has 1000 seats, time it takes to come to the accountant situation will be very less. We should not be surprised if this situation happens in coming fiscal year itself.


Agree with you ganesh.eng.

Also, the latest cutoff in a certain occupation does not clearly represent the number of prospective applicants in it with different points.

The cutoff point is proportionate to the invites left in a certain occupation and number of highest pointed applicants in it.

For example, 

let's assume the round before the last round of ET is 28 positions. So, 10 Nos 75 pointers, 15 Nos 70 pointers and 3 Nos 65 Pointers will be invited. Hence the cutoff would be 65 points.

Remaining is only 10 positions in the last round. If there were 10 Nos 75 pointers, they all will be selected and the cutoff will be 75. However, it doesn't reflect the percentages of each point category in the invite pool.

Likewise, the cutoff points of each occupation in the final round does not completely reflect the actual numbers.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

nishish said:


> I may not be able to comment what the cut-off points will be for pro-rata occupations from 1st July 2017 but these are the not the latest cut-off dates for these occupations. Most of these occupations reached their ceiling on 12th April round and so after that in every round the cut-off date will be same.
> Also, these occupations were at 65/70 for most of the year. It is only in their respective last rounds that they jumped by 5/10 points and went up as high as 70/75/80 points. This is because in their respective last rounds the number of places for invitation were very less and so all high pointers got the invite. I remember the case of 2335 which had occupation ceiling of 1539. 1535 were invited till 12th April and so only four places were left. These places were allotted to all 75 pointers in the next round, i.e- 26/04/2017 and so the cut-off points jumped from 65-75. The similar thing happened with every other pro-rata occupations. So, this was just a momentarily jump due to very less number of places available. Initial rounds may have high cut-off points but it will come down.


Just saw both of us have posted a similar explanation. 
lol


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

It is really exciting to know how much in depth you guys have researched for your move to Oz. Another couple of weeks to go before the gates open again. Only this time around 2339 is sitting on a huge backlog. It would be interesting to know how it pans out..


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

shets said:


> It is really exciting to know how much in depth you guys have researched for your move to Oz. Another couple of weeks to go before the gates open again. Only this time around 2339 is sitting on a huge backlog. It would be interesting to know how it pans out..


I consider this forum and its members are a powerful source of information. And, I try to grab something from each post and so glad I found this forum. Sometimes my agent wonders how I know certain things. arty:


Counting days from 30 days, 29 days....... and so on. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## tnk009 (May 10, 2017)

Guys:
I have lodged the EOI on 25th May'17 for 233914. My wife is MSc in Biotechnology. Her IELTS is all above 7. I just need to her her skill assessment. (Experiences less than 2 years so mainly counting on her education).
To claim points from the spouse, does it need to be a specific combination of husband and wife's skill to claim combine points or I can use her skills to claim extra points?
My agent told me that I can't use her skill as the combination of our ANZSCO codes are not "acceptable".

Any idea how many points I can claim for her?

Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tnk009 said:


> Guys:
> I have lodged the EOI on 25th May'17 for 233914. My wife is MSc in Biotechnology. Her IELTS is all above 7. I just need to her her skill assessment. (Experiences less than 2 years so mainly counting on her education).
> To claim points from the spouse, does it need to be a specific combination of husband and wife's skill to claim combine points or I can use her skills to claim extra points?
> My agent told me that I can't use her skill as the combination of our ANZSCO codes are not "acceptable".
> ...


To claim points for spouse the main hurdle is that the job she is assessed in should be on the same list as your job
I.e. Either MLTSSL or STSSOL .
So first check which ANZSCO code she can be assessed in and in which list it appears.

If it's in the same list as yours then proceed to check the other requirements for claiming the points.
All the details are given in the link below

https://skillselect.govspace.gov.au/2013/03/06/points-for-your-partners-skills

Cheers


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

tnk009 said:


> Guys:
> I have lodged the EOI on 25th May'17 for 233914. My wife is MSc in Biotechnology. Her IELTS is all above 7. I just need to her her skill assessment. (Experiences less than 2 years so mainly counting on her education).
> To claim points from the spouse, does it need to be a specific combination of husband and wife's skill to claim combine points or I can use her skills to claim extra points?
> My agent told me that I can't use her skill as the combination of our ANZSCO codes are not "acceptable".
> ...


You can claim points if your and your wife's occupations are on the same list. for example on 189 or on 190.

Age(below 50), English (above 4.5), Skill Assessment from the relevant body are the requirements.

You can claim 5 points for her.


----------



## tnk009 (May 10, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Can't remember the link but read it that it will be monthly from July 2017.
> 
> No, it won't change. In any case we are 1st one to be in line to get invited. Worst case scenario, Aug 2017 is our invite if they go with equal invite every month, so 70 pointers will fill up July and we will get ours on Aug 2017.
> 
> You may want to read this : Major changes proposed for skilled migration to Australia | SBS Your Language


Nice info.
Just want to get some clarity on points. When you 70 points do you consider 5 points from states i.e. 65+5 or 70 points (189)?

Thanks.


----------



## Arora753 (May 17, 2017)

Hey zaback where u been man.?


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

Citizenship changes are on the way  
Competent english needed as per the bill suggested. That would be easy for primary skilled visa applicants but not easy for secondary applicants.

Things are getting tougher though. 

Minister - Changes to citizenship laws introduced into Parliament


----------



## umarmakyana (Jan 20, 2017)

I guess, new sol and things about pro-rata will be revealed after June 21st round


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

umarmakyana said:


> I guess, new sol and things about pro-rata will be revealed after June 21st round


Yes correct. I too guess the same. :laser:


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

umarmakyana said:


> I guess, new sol and things about pro-rata will be revealed after June 21st round



What do you mean by "things about pro-rata" exactly?


----------



## youngpil (Jun 12, 2017)

Thank you all for the valuable inputs. Learned a lot from this thread and now I have a clearer picture.

Anyone waiting for 189 with 60 points? The chances are very low from the looks of it. Might have to sit for another English test after new MLTSSL is confirmed in July. 

-------------------------------------------------------------
EA+: 15/12/16 (233915 Environmental Engineer)
IELTS: 24/02/17 (8/6.5/6/7)
EOI submission: 24/02/2017 (60 points)


----------



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

youngpil said:


> Thank you all for the valuable inputs. Learned a lot from this thread and now I have a clearer picture.
> 
> Anyone waiting for 189 with 60 points? The chances are very low from the looks of it. Might have to sit for another English test after new MLTSSL is confirmed in July.
> 
> ...


You can try PTE-A once. Many have got good results in that.


----------



## youngpil (Jun 12, 2017)

Yeah probably I will need to. I will wait until the first invitation round in July and then proceed with PTE-A if I am not invited.

Thanks for your suggestion!


----------



## J J M (Feb 24, 2017)

Speaking of the first round, anyone know when the official rounds start in July? Is it during the first week or mid-July?


----------



## joshyakovlev (Jun 14, 2017)

5th July.


----------



## Suraj sah (Feb 9, 2016)

Hi Guys,

Is there a way to change the occupation? If in July they remove ET, can we change it to Professional Engineering? Is it possible by any chance? Does EA allow that?

What's the procedure if EA allows this?


----------



## Reemhassan (Dec 18, 2016)

Suraj sah said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Is there a way to change the occupation? If in July they remove ET, can we change it to Professional Engineering? Is it possible by any chance? Does EA allow that?
> 
> What's the procedure if EA allows this?


if you received your outcome not more than 3 monts from now, you can apply for informal review without new cdr, if its more than 3 months then you have to make a new cdr and strat the process again, informal review costs you 260 A$

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Suraj sah (Feb 9, 2016)

Reemhassan said:


> if you received your outcome not more than 3 monts from now, you can apply for informal review without new cdr, if its more than 3 months then you have to make a new cdr and strat the process again, informal review costs you 260 A$
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


Thanks for the reply.
New CDR's means new projects? How is this possible if one has only done three projects?
If someone writes a different one, will that not be questioned?


----------



## Reemhassan (Dec 18, 2016)

Suraj sah said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> New CDR's means new projects? How is this possible if one has only done three projects?
> If someone writes a different one, will that not be questioned?


you can write about any problem faced you not only project, any issue and how you use your engineering and management abilities to solve it

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Suraj sah (Feb 9, 2016)

Reemhassan said:


> you can write about any problem faced you not only project, any issue and how you use your engineering and management abilities to solve it
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


okay.
Let's wait for 1 July. Hopefully, ET stays on the list and after that, i should think about doing this.


----------



## Suraj sah (Feb 9, 2016)

Hi Guys.

I think that even if ET is removed from the new list in July, it will only effect to people who made application after July and not the ones before it. They did the same for the ones who applied for 457. Ones who applied before 19 April were considered, but the ones after 19 were not. All the 200 removed applications from the list were considered till 19 April.
I hope this happens with us as well.
The odds are in our favor.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

Suraj sah said:


> Hi Guys.
> 
> I think that even if ET is removed from the new list in July, it will only effect to people who made application after July and not the ones before it. They did the same for the ones who applied for 457. Ones who applied before 19 April were considered, but the ones after 19 were not. All the 200 removed applications from the list were considered till 19 April.
> I hope this happens with us as well.
> The odds are in our favor.:fingerscrossed:


EOI lodgement is not a VISA application. Whatever the changes which will affect a person who has not lodged EOI will affect the people who have lodged EOI and waiting for invitation.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Suraj sah said:


> Hi Guys.
> 
> I think that even if ET is removed from the new list in July, it will only effect to people who made application after July and not the ones before it. They did the same for the ones who applied for 457. Ones who applied before 19 April were considered, but the ones after 19 were not. All the 200 removed applications from the list were considered till 19 April.
> I hope this happens with us as well.
> The odds are in our favor.:fingerscrossed:


Your information is incorrect

Even those who had paid Visa fees and were awaiting Grant of 457 visa were not given the visas for the occupations which were removed and asked to claim back the Visa fees on 19th April 2017

And here you are talking about EOIs, which has no sanctity , so no chance whatsoever

Cheers


----------



## umarmakyana (Jan 20, 2017)

Just a prediction. New sol could and pro rata could be announced by the end of this week


----------



## Omair77 (Dec 1, 2016)

Can anyone tell me how much time does it take to grant the 190 visa after giving medical and uploading complete documents as per requirement of visa officer?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Omair77 said:


> Can anyone tell me how much time does it take to grant the 190 visa after giving medical and uploading complete documents as per requirement of visa officer?


The latest data released by DIBP says that your application can take anywhere from 7-13 months for processing


Technically Your time starts from the date you last submitted the requested documents

Cheers


----------



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

Omair77 said:


> Can anyone tell me how much time does it take to grant the 190 visa after giving medical and uploading complete documents as per requirement of visa officer?


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...visa-lodge-2017-january-115.html#post12659993
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...e-2016-january-onwards-1322.html#post12664353
You can have a look at the above threads to get some idea.


----------



## arif valani (Jun 18, 2017)

Hello everyone

I have been following this forum from last few weeks and everyone here is really helping each other out.
I had a query - whether 233914 ET is there on STSOL or not as i had read somewhere that occupations not on STSOL might be removed from MLTSSL in july review.

Regards.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

arif valani said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I have been following this forum from last few weeks and everyone here is really helping each other out.
> I had a query - whether 233914 ET is there on STSOL or not as i had read somewhere that occupations not on STSOL might be removed from MLTSSL in july review.
> ...


No sense in speculating what will be in and what will be out

It's just a matter of week to 10 days now when the list should be out

Cheers


----------



## arif valani (Jun 18, 2017)

Quite logical actually....


----------



## Arora753 (May 17, 2017)

7th june was updated now. Cheers


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

Yes unfortunately nothing to take for us 2339 guys.

Just tomorrow the final round of the year and hopefully all of us chances start again from july 5th.


----------



## bulop (Dec 5, 2016)

another round tomorrow as well ? 21.7.2017

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/189-?modal=/Trav/Work/Skil

so after this round we can expect new list.


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

bulop said:


> another round tomorrow as well ? 21.7.2017
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/189-?modal=/Trav/Work/Skil
> 
> so after this round we can expect new list.


Yes 21.06.2017

We can expect the occupation ceiling itself. They will announce everything together.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

ganesh.eng said:


> Yes 21.06.2017
> 
> We can expect the occupation ceiling itself. They will announce everything together.


So, are you telling that occupation ceilings are going to be announced tomorrow?
or will it be published along with the 21.06.2017 round results after 7-10 days?


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

Quick question,

When the cutoff points increases, the DOE sometimes jump-off a month or so.
Similarly, when the cutoff reduces, does the DOE go backwards?

for example, the Other Engineering Professional's Point score is 65 and Visa DOE is 3/01/2017 11:21 am. So, if the Point Score becomes 70 will it jump off few months and if it becomes 60 will the DOE go backwards?


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

DN7C said:


> So, are you telling that occupation ceilings are going to be announced tomorrow?
> or will it be published along with the 21.06.2017 round results after 7-10 days?


I meant after tomorrow before 1st July.
As per past, Occupation ceilings were released end of June close to July. So i just said 

However DIBP has to announce everything before new fiscal year. So it has to happen within next 10 days.


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

DN7C said:


> Quick question,
> 
> When the cutoff points increases, the DOE sometimes jump-off a month or so.
> Similarly, when the cutoff reduces, does the DOE go backwards?
> ...


VISA DOE means

Eg: *Other Engineering Professional's Point score is 65 and Visa DOE is 3/01/2017 11:21 am *- means all the EOIs with 65 or above on/before that date and time were invited

Therefore if cut off reduces, it can go backwards


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

ganesh.eng said:


> I meant after tomorrow before 1st July.
> As per past, Occupation ceilings were released end of June close to July. So i just said
> 
> However DIBP has to announce everything before new fiscal year. So it has to happen within next 10 days.


Yay ! That's good news.

Counting days for the big game :fingerscrossed:


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

ganesh.eng said:


> VISA DOE means
> 
> Eg: *Other Engineering Professional's Point score is 65 and Visa DOE is 3/01/2017 11:21 am *- means all the EOIs with 65 or above on/before that date and time were invited
> 
> Therefore if cut off reduces, it can go backwards


Thanks ganesh.eng
I just wanted to clarify the doubt.


----------



## Mirna (Mar 20, 2017)

Thank you guys for being so helpful and providing all information you know. I have known so much from you even more than my agent .
I hope we all hear good news soon


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

DN7C said:


> Thanks ganesh.eng
> I just wanted to clarify the doubt.


No worries.
BTW you are the luckiest member of the thread to submit the 1000th post :thumb:


----------



## Arora753 (May 17, 2017)

Everyone is desperately w8 for invitation but guys after invitation visa takes long time.. this thing also make nervous. Bcoz now a days Dibp takes long time to give visa after invitation.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

ganesh.eng said:


> No worries.
> BTW you are the luckiest member of the thread to submit the 1000th post :thumb:


Ha Ha Ha, It was just a coincident!

Anyways we'll celebrate soon after receiving invitations arty:


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

Arora753 said:


> Everyone is desperately w8 for invitation but guys after invitation visa takes long time.. this thing also make nervous. Bcoz now a days Dibp takes long time to give visa after invitation.


Once received ppl will move out of this thread and seek for more experts who went through next stage. So getting nervous with less expertise is normal. 

as per DIBP it takes 4 months to receive 189 VISA after all docs submission.


----------



## sharat47 (Jun 7, 2016)

ganesh.eng said:


> Arora753 said:
> 
> 
> > Everyone is desperately w8 for invitation but guys after invitation visa takes long time.. this thing also make nervous. Bcoz now a days Dibp takes long time to give visa after invitation.
> ...


Not necessarily bro. I'm still here after getting my visa. Maybe later on I might get busy with many other stuff but there is so much to learn from each thread and chance to help each other with the journey.


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

sharat47 said:


> Not necessarily bro. I'm still here after getting my visa. Maybe later on I might get busy with many other stuff but there is so much to learn from each thread and chance to help each other with the journey.


Yes correct this thread has become part of everyday stuff for me 

What i meant was, people here will mostly know answers what they went through. So after invitations seeking help from other experts who went through next stage will make us less nervous than wandering among fellow guys in the same stage. 

Of course there are lots of good people who will help each other in this thread for the next stage. 

In addition you are the owner of this thread and I guess this thread will hit high number of posts in near future and become popular due to 2339 code. 

Cheers


----------



## sharat47 (Jun 7, 2016)

ganesh.eng said:


> Yes correct this thread has become part of everyday stuff for me
> 
> What i meant was, people here will mostly know answers what they went through. So after invitations seeking help from other experts who went through next stage will make us less nervous than wandering among fellow guys in the same stage.
> 
> ...


Thats right couldn't agree more. Well coming from subcontinent and having a stiff competition like that in 2339 group, we are sure to get the numbers whatsoever lol.


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

sharat47 said:


> Thats right couldn't agree more. Well coming from subcontinent and having a stiff competition like that in 2339 group, we are sure to get the numbers whatsoever lol.


Congratulations on your VISA and good luck with everything.

BTW out of my 138 posts, i guess around 135 is in this thread only. So thank you for creating such a thread

Being the owner get ready to have a inbox full of notifications in future


----------



## sharat47 (Jun 7, 2016)

ganesh.eng said:


> sharat47 said:
> 
> 
> > Thats right couldn't agree more. Well coming from subcontinent and having a stiff competition like that in 2339 group, we are sure to get the numbers whatsoever lol.
> ...


Thanks. I am sure about the increased notifications on email come July 1st and further weeks. Hope to hear good news all around. Waiting for the PR guru 'zaback' who has been the engine of the group to be back next week.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

Hey sharat47,

Congratulations mate!
It's good to see people among us granting visa soon.
Good luck with future proceedings !


----------



## sharat47 (Jun 7, 2016)

DN7C said:


> Hey sharat47,
> 
> Congratulations mate!
> It's good to see people among us granting visa soon.
> Good luck with future proceedings !


Thanks mate. I think I forgot to share my visa grant on this group while I shared in other groups. Anyways thanks and all the best everyone on this group for July.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

sharat47 said:


> Thanks mate. I think I forgot to share my visa grant on this group while I shared in other groups. Anyways thanks and all the best everyone on this group for July.


Ha Ha Ha , True that.
It was a surprise for us. Looks like you were busy with the Visa Lodge/ Grant threads. 

Anyways, good luck!


----------



## sharat47 (Jun 7, 2016)

DN7C said:


> sharat47 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks mate. I think I forgot to share my visa grant on this group while I shared in other groups. Anyways thanks and all the best everyone on this group for July.
> ...


Thanks. I was just going back on this thread to see where I posted my visa grant news and couldn't find it coz I forgot to. Funny that coz I was most active on this group and I managed to post that on 2 other groups on which I wasn't even active. Anyways I'm sure you guys won't miss out on sharing the good news in July and the subsequent months when visa grant comes.


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

sharat47 said:


> Thanks. I was just going back on this thread to see where I posted my visa grant news and couldn't find it coz I forgot to. Funny that coz I was most active on this group and I managed to post that on 2 other groups on which I wasn't even active. Anyways I'm sure you guys won't miss out on sharing the good news in July and the subsequent months when visa grant comes.


You see what i said earlier about people moving to other threads is true in your case even. . Thts nature mate.


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

sharat47 said:


> Thanks. I am sure about the increased notifications on email come July 1st and further weeks. Hope to hear good news all around. Waiting for the PR guru 'zaback' who has been the engine of the group to be back next week.


Yes the man behind to get people attracted to this thread. :hail:


----------



## Truthret (Sep 9, 2016)

Fingers crossed.
July 1st loading.....


----------



## US2AUS86 (Mar 16, 2017)

*lol*



Truthret said:


> Fingers crossed.
> July 1st loading.....


Can someone load it fast...!!! Zip the file or increase the RAM..:usa:


----------



## bulop (Dec 5, 2016)

Truthret said:


> Fingers crossed.
> July 1st loading.....


latest on 1st of july ?


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

Hi guys

It looks like DIBP will only announce/update everything after July 1st 1pm (AEST).
Not before that 

News


----------



## tnk009 (May 10, 2017)

ganesh.eng said:


> Hi guys
> 
> It looks like DIBP will only announce/update everything after July 1st 1pm (AEST).
> Not before that
> ...



Hope upgraded system bring some good news and clarity to all of us.

Doing great job. Keep it up!!:thumb:


----------



## jacobbs (Jun 22, 2017)

sharat47 said:


> Thats right couldn't agree more. Well coming from subcontinent and having a stiff competition like that in 2339 group, we are sure to get the numbers whatsoever lol.


I have lodged my EOI on 22 May 17. ANZSCO - 233911 Aeronautical Engineer. Visa 189 - 65 points and Visa 190 - 70 points. When can I expect to get an invite.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jacobbs said:


> I have lodged my EOI on 22 May 17. ANZSCO - 233911 Aeronautical Engineer. Visa 189 - 65 points and Visa 190 - 70 points. When can I expect to get an invite.


Last year they had front loaded the invites, and if they follow the same pattern, then you should get the invite in July itself 

Cheers


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

jacobbs said:


> I have lodged my EOI on 22 May 17. ANZSCO - 233911 Aeronautical Engineer. Visa 189 - 65 points and Visa 190 - 70 points. When can I expect to get an invite.


 sharat47 got it sooner bcz it was 190 state nomination. If you are asking about 189 you will come under 2339 group and need to wait like all of us here to know a date.


----------



## sharat47 (Jun 7, 2016)

jacobbs said:


> sharat47 said:
> 
> 
> > Thats right couldn't agree more. Well coming from subcontinent and having a stiff competition like that in 2339 group, we are sure to get the numbers whatsoever lol.
> ...


For 189 you will have to wait a long time maybe until Jan 2018 if it's still pro rata in the new year because there are a lot of 2339 waiting from Jan 3rd 2017 with 65 points and add to that many new 70 pointers. You would likely get NSW nomination if you have PTE -20 points probably in July. 

If they increase the occupation ceiling of 2339 to more than 1000 then you have chance to get sooner.


----------



## jacobbs (Jun 22, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Last year they had front loaded the invites, and if they follow the same pattern, then you should get the invite in July itself
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for the info.


----------



## jacobbs (Jun 22, 2017)

sharat47 said:


> For 189 you will have to wait a long time maybe until Jan 2018 if it's still pro rata in the new year because there are a lot of 2339 waiting from Jan 3rd 2017 with 65 points and add to that many new 70 pointers. You would likely get NSW nomination if you have PTE -20 points probably in July.
> 
> If they increase the occupation ceiling of 2339 to more than 1000 then you have chance to get sooner.


Thanks Sharat for the info. I have 20 points in PTE and NSW nomination is also good for me. Waiting for July round.


----------



## sharat47 (Jun 7, 2016)

Guys on this thread I have a query regarding pro rata. Will 2339 remain pro rata from July or like last year they started pro rata around October with 65 points?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sharat47 said:


> Guys on this thread I have a query regarding pro rata. Will 2339 remain pro rata from July or like last year they started pro rata around October with 65 points?


No one can tell for sure

We have to wait for the results of the first round

Cheers


----------



## BiomedicalEngineerSL (Dec 13, 2016)

Hi Guys

I have lodged an EOI from 60 points and want to update to 65 when I complete 3 years of work experience by 10th August 2017.

1) Do I have to wait till then to get my relevant work experience assessed by EA?
2) I do not have EPF/ETF statements for 9 months out of the 3 years since I worked as contract basis during those 9 months in the same company for whole 3 years. Will bank statements showing salary deposit work as third party evidence?

Any advice will be greatly appreciated!

Here is my timeline

IELTS – 07/10/2016 ( L-7.5, R-9, W-7, S-7.5)
EA applied - 13/02/16
EA + Outcome after an inquiry– 04/08/2016
Spouse SA lodged - 16/05/17 (ACS)
Spouse SA +Outcome - 24/05/17
Biomedical Engineer
EOI lodged - 12/06/17 ( 60/189, 65/190, 70 489 family sponsor) 


( Age -30/ Qual-15 / English-10/partner points 5)


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

newbienz said:


> No one can tell for sure
> 
> We have to wait for the results of the first round
> 
> Cheers


Yes I too agree with him. We can only know after the 1st round results


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

BiomedicalEngineerSL said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I have lodged an EOI from 60 points and want to update to 65 when I complete 3 years of work experience by 10th August 2017.
> 
> ...


1) You have to wait till 3 years to complete. EA mentions only starting month to ending month . eg: Relevant skilled Employment -sep 2013 to Nov 2016. 
Skill select will calculate the years according to your input data as relevant skilled employment. 
Finally DIBP will consider both and decide on claims made in EOI. 

2)Check
View attachment MSA EA.pdf


----------



## Arora753 (May 17, 2017)

I think who apply for eoi in jan month for 2339 they all get invited in 1 round bcoz if july starts they will give more invites bcoz they have to reach june month,s eoi too


----------



## Arora753 (May 17, 2017)

So guys who apply eoi in jan 2017. Be ready for get invited


----------



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

BiomedicalEngineerSL said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I have lodged an EOI from 60 points and want to update to 65 when I complete 3 years of work experience by 10th August 2017.
> 
> ...


You have good IELTS score. You can try to give Pte exam once. If you get superior English, your chances of invite will increase greatly.


----------



## Arora753 (May 17, 2017)

Today immi site will update. Tomorroway be we all will know abt the next round..


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

Guys I was wrong. There is a planned maintenance happening now. Specially important websites are down now. DIBP, Minister of border protection, etc. 
Sorry for the wrong info earlier. 

On June 30th to July 1st their systems will be unavailable. Like immiaccount, elodgment etc

So things might be published tomorrow morning itself


----------



## Arora753 (May 17, 2017)

Hey guys countdown start for this week. Be ready for that.


----------



## tnk009 (May 10, 2017)

Arora753 said:


> I think who apply for eoi in jan month for 2339 they all get invited in 1 round bcoz if july starts they will give more invites bcoz they have to reach june month,s eoi too


Not necessary as if as last EOI cut off date for 2339xx is 3rd jan'17.


----------



## Arora753 (May 17, 2017)

Not necessary as if as last EOI cut off date for 2339xx is 3rd jan'17.[/QUOTE]






I don,t understand wat u mean. People who stand in the cur first they get invited first. Doesn,t matter their points is 60 or 65. Bcoz every year they follow the same rule.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Arora753 said:


> Not necessary as if as last EOI cut off date for 2339xx is 3rd jan'17.







I don,t understand wat u mean. People who stand in the cur first they get invited first. Doesn,t matter their points is 60 or 65. Bcoz every year they follow the same rule.[/QUOTE]

If the applicants are more then the invites, then higher points get priority irrespective of dates
Only among equal points, earlier dates gets priority

Its not compulsory for DIBP to reach June EOI when they reopen in July

It may happen given the past records, but not a certainty

Cheers


----------



## Arora753 (May 17, 2017)

If the applicants are more then the invites, then higher points get priority irrespective of dates
Only among equal points, earlier dates gets priority

Its not compulsory for DIBP to reach June EOI when they reopen in July

It may happen given the past records, but not a certainty

Cheers
[/QUOTE]

I hope things will go like u said. We all have to w8 until they press reset button. Things will more clear than that
Cheers


----------



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

*New invitation rounds date*

The dates for new invitation rounds has been released by DIBP. Although there is a typo. It is written June 2017 whereas it should be July 2017. Still, this is the info on DIBP page-
SkillSelect


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

nishish said:


> The dates for new invitation rounds has been released by DIBP. Although there is a typo. It is written June 2017 whereas it should be July 2017. Still, this is the info on DIBP page-
> SkillSelect


Yes, It does not sound good. There shall be reasons for such reduction in July round


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

ganesh.eng said:


> Yes, It does not sound good. There shall be reasons for such reduction in July round


only 1000 places for 189 ?


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

ganesh.eng said:


> Yes, It does not sound good. There shall be reasons for such reduction in July round


First of all hi to everybody. Long time I did not write on this platform.

Secondly, I am assuming they are trying to finish of the accumulation of cases they already have. Therefore, reducing new invitations to reduce extra work load.


----------



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

ganesh.eng said:


> Yes, It does not sound good. There shall be reasons for such reduction in July round


Yes, there may be. It will be clear once the new list and the occupation ceilings are released.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

hasansins said:


> First of all hi to everybody. Long time I did not write on this platform.
> 
> Secondly, I am assuming they are trying to finish of the accumulation of cases they already have. Therefore, reducing new invitations to reduce extra work load.


Hi Hello,

yeah, maybe something like that. 
Also, only 70+ point applicants will have the chance in the first few rounds.


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

hasansins said:


> First of all hi to everybody. Long time I did not write on this platform.
> 
> Secondly, I am assuming they are trying to finish of the accumulation of cases they already have. Therefore, reducing new invitations to reduce extra work load.


Yes, correct that may be the reason. I don't now whether the new Newzealand pathway under 189 which going to be introduced from July 1st, has any impact on general point based system. 

Confused


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ganesh.eng said:


> Yes, correct that may be the reason. I don't now whether the new Newzealand pathway under 189 which going to be introduced from July 1st, has any impact on general point based system.
> 
> Confused


From 1 July 2017, The Skilled Independent (subclass 189) visa will have two streams:

Skilled Independent 189 (Points-tested) Stream
Skilled Independent 189 (New Zealand) Stream.
The existing Skilled Independent (subclass 189) visa remains open to all nationalities, however, from 1 July 2017 it will be renamed the Skilled Independent 189 (Points-tested) Stream. The application process is still by invitation through SkillSelect.

Thats why 189 points test based invites has been reduced
NZ stream will get 500 invites each round making it a total of 3,000 invites for the month like last year

Cheers


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

newbienz said:


> From 1 July 2017, The Skilled Independent (subclass 189) visa will have two streams:
> 
> Skilled Independent 189 (Points-tested) Stream
> Skilled Independent 189 (New Zealand) Stream.
> ...


Yes Mate
I too thought the same. Therefore Occupational ceilings will be reduced and pro rata occupations will be more competitive. In other words, cut off will increase and stay throughout the year.


----------



## tnk009 (May 10, 2017)

newbienz said:


> From 1 July 2017, The Skilled Independent (subclass 189) visa will have two streams:
> 
> Skilled Independent 189 (Points-tested) Stream
> Skilled Independent 189 (New Zealand) Stream.
> ...




As usual great info.
Do you find this quota for NZ somewhere or just an assumption?


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

Hi guys, how is everyone? Had been busy with my kids and business. Sorry for not being able to reply the pms, my tapatalk was uninstalled. Missed you all nd stay blessed. I am planning to improve my pte score. 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

in the last year, it has been as follows,

6 July 2016
Visa subclass Maximum number
Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) 2600
Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489) 100

20 July 2016
Visa subclass Maximum number
Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) 1300
Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489) 100


----------



## Arora753 (May 17, 2017)

One thing is clear with that. 60 pointers they have to w8 a long for invitation. 65 and 70 pointers get invited first.


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

Arora753 said:


> One thing is clear with that. 60 pointers they have to w8 a long for invitation. 65 and 70 pointers get invited first.


Even 65 pointers will lose the chance if what we are assuming happens.
The only way is to increase our points.

We have to wait till July 1st to know about ceiling and list. People who have options like increasing English points shall start to prepare themselves.


----------



## Arora753 (May 17, 2017)

ganesh.eng said:


> Even 65 pointers will lose the chance if what we are assuming happens.
> The only way is to increase our points.
> 
> We have to wait till July 1st to know about ceiling and list. People who have options like increasing English points shall start to prepare themselves.




U r right. But i think still 65 pointers have good hope its just a prediction 2 more day to go. 
Cheers


----------



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

DN7C said:


> in the last year, it has been as follows,
> 
> 6 July 2016
> Visa subclass Maximum number
> ...


https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil/6-july-2016-round-results
https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil/20-july-2016-round-results
The above two links show that for 6th July and 20th July, the number of invites were- 2202 and 848 respectively.


----------



## Arora753 (May 17, 2017)

Guys immi site will update on 5th july not 1st july. There is a maintanace work going on 1st . But main site will update in 5th 5am to 8am


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Hi guys,

Awesome work in keeping the thread going. It seems 2017-18 MLTSSL and STSOL may be released. Someone better confirm though.

https://www.legislation.gov.au/Details/F2017L00850/Html/Text


233914 made it.


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Awesome work in keeping the thread going. It seems 2017-18 MLTSSL and STSOL may be released. Someone better confirm though.
> 
> ...


Long time no see bro. Where have you been?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

*233914 and other 2339XX made it !!!*

DIBP just confirmed the list. Anyway, here's the DIBP link : 

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work...sessing-authorities/skilled-occupations-lists


> *Occupations available for General Skilled Migration visa programmes
> *
> If you are applying for any of the below:
> 
> ...


Only 12 Occupations were removed: https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work...occupations-lists/removed-skilled-occupations


> *
> List of removed occupations*
> 
> Occupations entirely removed from the list of eligible skilled occupations on 1 July 2017 are listed below. Nine of these were eligible for 457 and 186 visas on 19 April 2017 (marked by ^).
> ...


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

hasansins said:


> Long time no see bro. Where have you been?


Hi mate, long time. Busy with exam. How you been ? Are you still waiting for the grant mate ?


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Hi mate, long time. Busy with exam. How you been ? Are you still waiting for the grant mate ?


Yes unfortunately. Stuck with quota of this year. But I hope on july I will receive my grant.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

hasansins said:


> Yes unfortunately. Stuck with quota of this year. But I hope on july I will receive my grant.


That sucks. I see so many people waiting for 4 months. Lets pray for tomorrow or 3rd July Monday may be. It's good to catch up with you after long.


----------



## sharat47 (Jun 7, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> hasansins said:
> 
> 
> > Yes unfortunately. Stuck with quota of this year. But I hope on july I will receive my grant.
> ...


O
Welcome back Zaback. Many have been waiting for your return. I got my grant while you were away and wanted to thank you. It's now everyone else's turn on this group to get the invite and then the grant.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sharat47 said:


> O
> Welcome back Zaback. Many have been waiting for your return. I got my grant while you were away and wanted to thank you. It's now everyone else's turn on this group to get the invite and then the grant.


Ha ha thanks. Congrats mate ! I am so glad !!! When are you moving (or already moved) and which city ?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ganesh.eng said:


> Yes Mate
> I too thought the same. Therefore Occupational ceilings will be reduced and pro rata occupations will be more competitive. In other words, cut off will increase and stay throughout the year.


It was so informative and soothing to read your posts while I was away from expatforum, even though I visited from time to time in the last few months.


----------



## sharat47 (Jun 7, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> sharat47 said:
> 
> 
> > O
> ...


Not decided on the move yet bro. Well I haven't been to Sydney before so have to research on which area, etc. and then look to honor the 2-year obligation. Guess I will need your suggestions later on but first wishing for yours as well as others invite on this group in July.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sharat47 said:


> Not decided on the move yet bro. Well I haven't been to Sydney before so have to research on which area, etc. and then look to honor the 2-year obligation. Guess I will need your suggestions later on but first wishing for yours as well as others invite on this group in July.


Thanks mate. I am most likely moving in end of July or early August as soon as I get invite. If you can manage a job, then move in. Else you might find Sydney very wet, cold and depressing in July-August as it rains and very cold. It's like freezing water pouring down sometimes.

I would say mid Aug will be a good time to move in.From Sept it starts getting warmer and better and more casual jobs are available then for you to survive before you get your engineering job.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

DN7C said:


> in the last year, it has been as follows,
> 
> 6 July 2016
> Visa subclass Maximum number
> ...


Hi mate,

Hope you are doing great. 233914 made it. Lets hope the quota remains same or doesn't get reduced too much. Hopefully we will get the invite in July.


----------



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> *233914 and other 2339XX made it !!!*
> 
> DIBP just confirmed the list. Anyway, here's the DIBP link :
> 
> ...


Welcome back mate. The forum missed you. Hope you are doing well and all the best for the invite.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

nishish said:


> Welcome back mate. The forum missed you. Hope you are doing well and all the best for the invite.


Ha ha, thanks mate. Hope you get invite soon and done with CDR.


----------



## sharat47 (Jun 7, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> sharat47 said:
> 
> 
> > Not decided on the move yet bro. Well I haven't been to Sydney before so have to research on which area, etc. and then look to honor the 2-year obligation. Guess I will need your suggestions later on but first wishing for yours as well as others invite on this group in July.
> ...


Im planning to move only after August anyways. Mate what do you think will be the chances for 60 pointers of this group who lodged in 2016, are they not going to receive an invite at all?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sharat47 said:


> Im planning to move only after August anyways. Mate what do you think will be the chances for 60 pointers of this group who lodged in 2016, are they not going to receive an invite at all?


No one can say for sure, but since the invitation has been decreased to 2000 per month from 3000 ( I guess due to NZ stream), it will be very hard. 12 July will clear all confusion. For now, I don't think so. I am afraid after Oct/Nov, if quota is reduced for 2339, cut-off points may hit 70 soon and it seems like it since NZ Stream will take some quotas away.


----------



## Arora753 (May 17, 2017)

Hey zaback hw u doin mate. Do u think who apply eoi in jan 2339 they get invite in 12 july ?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Arora753 said:


> Hey zaback hw u doin mate. Do u think who apply eoi in jan 2339 they get invite in 12 july ?


Difficult to say regarding the 1st round since the number of total invite is now 2000/month and also we don't know about the occupational ceilings yet.


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> It was so informative and soothing to read your posts while I was away from expatforum, even though I visited from time to time in the last few months.


Hahaha Thanx mate 
You are The Boss though 
Anyhow you came with a great news. It's time to check ceiling.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ganesh.eng said:


> Hahaha Thanx mate
> You are The Boss though
> Anyhow you came with a great news. It's time to check ceiling.


Ha ha thanks. Yes, lets hope the ceiling remains same or if reduced not less than 700. This will still give chances to 2339 guys who applied before July 2017. Guys in future will suffer though. In any case, having DOE of Jan gives us almost certain chance unless there is rule change even if ceiling is set too 400.

I guess now is our payback time for 5 months of waiting !!!


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Ha ha thanks. Yes, lets hope the ceiling remains same or if reduced not less than 700. This will still give chances to 2339 guys who applied before July 2017. Guys in future will suffer though. In any case, having DOE of Jan gives us almost certain chance unless there is rule change even if ceiling is set too 400.
> 
> I guess now is our payback time for 5 months of waiting !!!


I am just guessing ceiling might be reduced to 800 from 1000 and invitations per round will go down from 42 to 34. I may be wrong


----------



## Arora753 (May 17, 2017)

Tomorrow will be 1st dibp intoduce new zealand point system. I don,t know what they put effect on 189.


----------



## Arora753 (May 17, 2017)

Hey guys is thereany one know about 190 visa. When states will be open.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Arora753 said:


> Hey guys is thereany one know about 190 visa. When states will be open.


All,the states will be given fresh quotas for applicants they can invite on 1st July

However, unlike 189 which follow the invitation round system, they do not have any fixed dates for issuing invites so when they will issue cannot be predicted 

Cheers


----------



## trombokk (Oct 4, 2016)

Hi, guys by when are we expecting to know about the occupation ceiling.




Sent from my YU5010A using Tapatalk


----------



## Arora753 (May 17, 2017)

trombokk said:


> Hi, guys by when are we expecting to know about the occupation ceiling.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Everyone is waiting. I think it will update tomorrow or 5 july.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

trombokk said:


> Hi, guys by when are we expecting to know about the occupation ceiling.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Probably after 1Pm tomorrow 

Cheers


----------



## trombokk (Oct 4, 2016)

newbienz said:


> Probably after 1Pm tomorrow
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for the info. Let's hope for the best.

Cheers


Sent from my YU5010A using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ganesh.eng said:


> I am just guessing ceiling might be reduced to 800 from 1000 and invitations per round will go down from 42 to 34. I may be wrong


That sounds about right. I also assumed 2/3 of 1000 to around 667 or 700.


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> That sounds about right. I also assumed 2/3 of 1000 to around 667 or 700.


Therefore Cutoffs will be a problem for us. Since we are in 3rd week January with 65, We might get invited. But how long again we have to wait may be the problem.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ganesh.eng said:


> Therefore Cutoffs will be a problem for us. Since we are in 3rd week January with 65, We might get invited. But how long again we have to wait may be the problem.


The worst that will happen is 9/23th Aug if not 26 July. We have seen the trend of 2339XX and usually not a lot of 70+ pointers apply in these category unlike 2335 or accounting both of which moves extremely slow and oversubscribed. 

I am also assuming a slightly more invite in July than the usual 42 cos last year they invited around 400 in July-August alone. If they keep the trend to clear the backlog, we will get our invite by 26 July. If not 9/23 Aug at worst.

Realistically 9th Aug but I am hoping for a 26 July invite. You have to consider our DOE is in Jan and within 10-20 days of 3rd Jan. I don;t think there are more than 30 waiting at 65 in between 3rd Jan and 25 Jan.


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> The worst that will happen is 9/23th Aug if not 26 July. We have seen the trend of 2339XX and usually not a lot of 70+ pointers apply in these category unlike 2335 or accounting both of which moves extremely slow and oversubscribed.
> 
> I am also assuming a slightly more invite in July than the usual 42 cos last year they invited around 400 in July-August alone. If they keep the trend to clear the backlog, we will get our invite by 26 July. If not 9/23 Aug at worst.
> 
> Realistically 9th Aug but I am hoping for a 26 July invite. You have to consider our DOE is in Jan and within 10-20 days of 3rd Jan. I don;t think there are more than 30 waiting at 65 in between 3rd Jan and 25 Jan.


Correct
Are you ready with your other stuff like PCC and Medical? Are you planning to lodge visa as soon as you get an invitation?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ganesh.eng said:


> Correct
> Are you ready with your other stuff like PCC and Medical? Are you planning to lodge visa as soon as you get an invitation?


I already have all done (PCC, medical) since I applied for 476 visa in Feb and got it end of March. I am planning to go to Australia the day after I get invite and lodge there. Would have moved but now it is raining and cold and not a good time to move now.

One thing I learned from the 476 grant is, IED may depend only on medical and not on PCC. I did medical 5 Feb 2017 and my old PCC's which was valid for only 15 days after 5th Feb (used the PCC from 2016) before it got expired and is given 476 entry date as 5 Feb 2018.


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> I already have all done (PCC, medical) since I applied for 476 visa in Feb and got it end of March. I am planning to go to Australia the day after I get invite and lodge there. Would have moved but now it is raining and cold and not a good time to move now.
> 
> One thing I learned from the 476 grant is, IED may depend only on medical and not on PCC. I did medical 5 Feb 2017 and my old PCC's which was valid for only 15 days after 5th Feb (used the PCC from 2016) before it got expired and is given 476 entry date as 5 Feb 2018.


You have planned everything in advance. All the best mate :thumb:

I think I have to apply for PCC and Medical for me and my wife soon as we get to know the ceiling.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ganesh.eng said:


> You have planned everything in advance. All the best mate :thumb:
> 
> I think I have to apply for PCC and Medical for me and my wife soon as we get to know the ceiling.


It's valid for a year so no point waiting unless you planning to move next July ! So, I just did it to get rid of the stress. I needed to get 3 PCC from Aus, UK and Bangladesh and got them in March 2017. I will use my Feb medical for now. I chose full medical in Feb in My Health Declarations even though I only needed Health and Chest test and not HIV test for 476, but it only costs 500 taka more while in Aus it will cost me like 200-300 AUD. So, better do it here and save money and also the hassle of doing it twice !


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> It's valid for a year so no point waiting unless you planning to move next July ! So, I just did it to get rid of the stress. I needed to get 3 PCC from Aus, UK and Bangladesh and got them in March 2017. I will use my Feb medical for now. I chose full medical in Feb in My Health Declarations even though I only needed Health and Chest test and not HIV test for 476, but it only costs 500 taka more while in Aus it will cost me like 200-300 AUD. So, better do it here and save money and also the hassle of doing it twice !


Shaa too good mate.You are proving why everyone calls you PR guru  
Which State are you planning to move?

I am sure you would have done all your research about finding a professional Job too. :flame:


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ganesh.eng said:


> Shaa too good mate.You are proving why everyone calls you PR guru
> Which State are you planning to move?
> 
> I am sure you would have done all your research about finding a professional Job too. :flame:


Well I am not a guru lol, but I do think 12 months is a long long time lol.

Well I want to move to Melbourne, but I will end up in Sydney I think (cos lots of relatives and cousin) which usually happens in the end. Moving to Sydney gives me opportunity to explore and not worry about rent for a while by crushing at cousins house.

The last part is where I will struggle as there is hardly any job for Aerospace Engg in Aus and for engineers overall except Civil, Telecom and Electrical.


----------



## kiasuvivek (Mar 21, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> The worst that will happen is 9/23th Aug if not 26 July. We have seen the trend of 2339XX and usually not a lot of 70+ pointers apply in these category unlike 2335 or accounting both of which moves extremely slow and oversubscribed.
> 
> I am also assuming a slightly more invite in July than the usual 42 cos last year they invited around 400 in July-August alone. If they keep the trend to clear the backlog, we will get our invite by 26 July. If not 9/23 Aug at worst.
> 
> Realistically 9th Aug but I am hoping for a 26 July invite. You have to consider our DOE is in Jan and within 10-20 days of 3rd Jan. I don;t think there are more than 30 waiting at 65 in between 3rd Jan and 25 Jan.


Heard civil engineering is also getting worse. My friend had to work in a store as a cashier for 5 months before getting a civil engineering job. Fingers crossed. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

kiasuvivek said:


> Heard civil engineering is also getting worse. My friend had to work in a store as a cashier for 5 months before getting a civil engineering job. Fingers crossed.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


That's the part I will really hate and not quite looking forward to it right now. Lets just hope for PR and hope for the best to all.


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

*Flagged Occupations for 2017/2018*

History continues...  These people will never stop to tease migrants. Most of us here will get the grant this year and future forum members will be worried about this list in future like we did 

https://www.education.gov.au/flagged-occupations-MLTSSL


----------



## Arora753 (May 17, 2017)

ganesh.eng said:


> Correct
> Are you ready with your other stuff like PCC and Medical? Are you planning to lodge visa as soon as you get an invitation?





ganesh.eng said:


> History continues...  These people will never stop to tease migrants. Most of us here will get the grant this year and future forum members will be worried about this list in future like we did
> 
> https://www.education.gov.au/flagged-occupations-MLTSSL



U r right. 233914 is showing the danger sign now. Future applicants will face the trouble. If they remove 2339 from the list.


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

Arora753 said:


> U r right. 233914 is showing the danger sign now. Future applicants will face the trouble. If they remove 2339 from the list.


No mate, it is highly unlikely to happen. Again a review will come. Department of Education and Training will seek for assistance. Engineers Australia highly recommend not to remove and the department will follow it. 

Pro rata Occupations are very competitive and Australia is getting the best talents around the world due to high cut-offs. Therefore they can control the numbers by the ceiling and cut offs not obviously need to take off the occupation from the list. 

Removing Pro Rata occupations will be useful for other visas, not 189 where they already have full control.


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

sharat47 said:


> Not decided on the move yet bro. Well I haven't been to Sydney before so have to research on which area, etc. and then look to honor the 2-year obligation. Guess I will need your suggestions later on but first wishing for yours as well as others invite on this group in July.


Yes mate, That is a very important decision to make. The STATE and CITY. Though you have two years obligations, speculations are there in the forum that you can bypass it. 

However, I am starting to work on it. I will update this forum whatever stuffs I found out. 

Cheers


----------



## Arora753 (May 17, 2017)

I think occupation ceiling will update on 5th. They haven,t update this time.we all have to w8 till 5th july.


----------



## trombokk (Oct 4, 2016)

Arora753 said:


> I think occupation ceiling will update on 5th. They haven,t update this time.we all have to w8 till 5th july.


Why 5th why not on 3rd or 4th July?

Sent from my YU5010A using Tapatalk


----------



## Arora753 (May 17, 2017)

trombokk said:


> Why 5th why not on 3rd or 4th July?
> 
> Sent from my YU5010A using Tapatalk





Bcoz they updating their system on 5th 7am to 7:40 am


----------



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

ganesh.eng said:


> History continues...  These people will never stop to tease migrants. Most of us here will get the grant this year and future forum members will be worried about this list in future like we did
> 
> https://www.education.gov.au/flagged-occupations-MLTSSL


Your posts are always very informative mate. Keep up the good work and yeah even chemical engineering has been flagged for many years continuously now but thankfully they didn't remove it this year.


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

nishish said:


> Your posts are always very informative mate. Keep up the good work and yeah even chemical engineering has been flagged for many years continuously now but thankfully they didn't remove it this year.


done with CDR?


----------



## Arora753 (May 17, 2017)

An additional pathway to permanent residence for New Zealand citizens

Guys this is the new update for the newzealanders


----------



## Arora753 (May 17, 2017)

The new zealand 189 visa is not going to put effect on 189 point test system. This is totally seprate thing. We just have to w8 for occupation ceiling to reset again.


----------



## sharat47 (Jun 7, 2016)

ganesh.eng said:


> sharat47 said:
> 
> 
> > Not decided on the move yet bro. Well I haven't been to Sydney before so have to research on which area, etc. and then look to honor the 2-year obligation. Guess I will need your suggestions later on but first wishing for yours as well as others invite on this group in July.
> ...


Ur catching up with Zaback on research and won't be long before u join him and become another PR guru, mate. Keep up the good work going. For now Zaback holds the special jury award for that. Cheers.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sharat47 said:


> Ur catching up with Zaback on research and won't be long before u join him and become another PR guru, mate. Keep up the good work going. For now Zaback holds the special jury award for that. Cheers.


I think he knows a lot more than I do and may be I know some areas better than him. But I think the fact that I spend a lot more time here than him is why you feel I know more lol. I learned a lot from him and everyone in expatforum.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Awesome work in keeping the thread going. It seems 2017-18 MLTSSL and STSOL may be released. Someone better confirm though.
> 
> ...


zaback21 back with a bang ! 😍 

Welcome back brother!
Welcome back with good news.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

nishish said:


> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil/6-july-2016-round-results
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil/20-july-2016-round-results
> The above two links show that for 6th July and 20th July, the number of invites were- 2202 and 848 respectively.


What I've posted are intended numbers of invitations and what you've posted are actual numbers of sent invitations.


----------



## joshyakovlev (Jun 14, 2017)

I think occupation ceiling and number of invite speculation is rather pointless until the ACTUAL ceiling is published and we have seen the outcome of the first round (i.e. how many of the 60 and 65 pointers on this forum have received an invite). 

There is so little time to wait that any other course of action seems fruitless to me...


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

DN7C said:


> zaback21 back with a bang ! 😍
> 
> Welcome back brother!
> Welcome back with good news.


Thanks, good to see you too ! Lets hope for 26 July if not 12 July.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> It was so informative and soothing to read your posts while I was away from expatforum, even though I visited from time to time in the last few months.


Completely agree with you.
Ganesh.eng became a driving force while you are away. 👏🏻


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> Hope you are doing great. 233914 made it. Lets hope the quota remains same or doesn't get reduced too much. Hopefully we will get the invite in July.


I had fever last few days and still recovering. Good to be back and meet all of you together discussing the 2339XX.

Let's hope the quota remains same. 
Let the history repeat itself and grant us early invitations. 🙏🏽


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

DN7C said:


> Completely agree with you.
> Ganesh.eng became a driving force while you are away. 👏🏻


Ha ha !



DN7C said:


> I had fever last few days and still recovering. Good to be back and meet all of you together discussing the 2339XX.
> 
> Let's hope the quota remains same.
> Let the history repeat itself and grant us early invitations. 🙏🏽


Everybody is having fever nowadays, I had a bad one last month. Hope you are doing fine now. I think the monsoon season brings it every year.

Yes, lets hope for the best. Hopefully next week we will know all about the ceilings.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Thanks, good to see you too ! Lets hope for 26 July if not 12 July.


 👊🏽



zaback21 said:


> Ha ha !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes. Here in Sri Lanka Dengue epidemic is spreading out rapidly.
Luckily, it was found that I'm having a viral fever with a throat infection.🤕😷🤒

However, the good news kept me up. 
Looking forward for more great news soon.


----------



## sho3ib91 (Jul 3, 2017)

Hey guys! I have been following the news and I have spoken with DN7C on immitracker for a while and he is the one that sent me the link for this forum. I am a civil engineer and I have been assessed as ET and my DOE is 3/1/2017 and awaiting the invite and hope for all of us.

I have heard many people that say that employers wont be interested in us because of no local experience and so on! Does that mean find a job in australia is hard? Than why do they want skilled people?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

sho3ib91 said:


> Hey guys! I have been following the news and I have spoken with DN7C on immitracker for a while and he is the one that sent me the link for this forum. I am a civil engineer and I have been assessed as ET and my DOE is 3/1/2017 and awaiting the invite and hope for all of us.
> 
> I have heard many people that say that employers wont be interested in us because of no local experience and so on! Does that mean find a job in australia is hard? Than why do they want skilled people?
> 
> ...


Finding a job is completely a case by case thingy.
To understand in which Engineering and in which state your skills are needed please check below link. 

link

You can filter by state,occupation,sector,etc. This is a government website so you can trust the stats and plan your job hunting.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sho3ib91 said:


> Hey guys! I have been following the news and I have spoken with DN7C on immitracker for a while and he is the one that sent me the link for this forum. I am a civil engineer and I have been assessed as ET and my DOE is 3/1/2017 and awaiting the invite and hope for all of us.
> 
> I have heard many people that say that employers wont be interested in us because of no local experience and so on! Does that mean find a job in australia is hard? Than why do they want skilled people?
> 
> ...


Getting your 1st job in any country without local exp is always hard and especially today in the age of glabalisation. Don't be surprised if you needed to apply in 200 places and only offered 2-3 interviews and then no offer. That's life.

On the other hand, what's your total points ? If 65 points, you will most likely get your invite on 12 or 26 July.


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Getting your 1st job in any country without local exp is always hard and especially today in the age of glabalisation. Don't be surprised if you needed to apply in 200 places and only offered 2-3 interviews and then no offer. That's life.
> 
> On the other hand, what's your total points ? If 65 points, you will most likely get your invite on 12 or 26 July.


Yes agreed. As he said Job hunting in an unknown territory is hard. Don't give up bcoz Australia is a Migrant country and migrants like us went through this before. 

Clever way is to find what are the so-called 'oz ways' to get the first job. Check Engineers Australia website. There are loads of content to help Migrant engineers to find the first job.

Good luck


----------



## sho3ib91 (Jul 3, 2017)

Thank you guys for all the help. By the way Zaback I have 65 points. My concern though is finding a job after we get there, because how will we get local experience if no one wants us? And is it hard to find retail, call center, or any job that can cover our living costs? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arora753 (May 17, 2017)

South australia will update occupation list on 4th july. This time they may be add 233914 in the list
Canbera is updating the ouucpation list on 5th july as well.


----------



## Arora753 (May 17, 2017)

Guys any idea when the nsw start 190 invitations. And when they update the occupation list.?


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

First day of july ended up very dry it seems .


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Arora753 said:


> Guys any idea when the nsw start 190 invitations. And when they update the occupation list.?


Unless you have 70+5 points, you can forget about NSW 190 for 233914. They haven't invited much 233914 in the last 2 years and I don't think anyone below 75 will get any invite this year either.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sho3ib91 said:


> Thank you guys for all the help. By the way Zaback I have 65 points. My concern though is finding a job after we get there, because how will we get local experience if no one wants us? And is it hard to find retail, call center, or any job that can cover our living costs?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There won't be any problem finding casual jobs and pay is quite good too with which you will manage to live by sharing accommodation and so on. Engg jobs will be difficult.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

hasansins said:


> First day of july ended up very dry it seems .


Well DIBP is getting disappointing each day. They need to clear the last 3 months backlog before they can even start the new one that will apply this month and next. I can't imagine how much the new guys will have to wait if they don't clear you guys.


----------



## Arora753 (May 17, 2017)

I am expecting 65 and 70 pointers will get invited in first shot. They will clear january month for 233914 on first round atleast.


----------



## sho3ib91 (Jul 3, 2017)

How long could someone expect to find a casual job? For a single person how much would I need until a job is secured?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sho3ib91 said:


> How long could someone expect to find a casual job? For a single person how much would I need until a job is secured?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No one can answer that. Some people get it next day, some even takes 6 months. But if you want job, go after Sept as then summer starts and there are more jobs then.


----------



## sho3ib91 (Jul 3, 2017)

That would be disappointing as I could not cover my expenses for a long while guess Ill need to find a casual job as soon as possible or go for recruiting agencies


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

sho3ib91 said:


> Hey guys! I have been following the news and I have spoken with DN7C on immitracker for a while and he is the one that sent me the link for this forum. I am a civil engineer and I have been assessed as ET and my DOE is 3/1/2017 and awaiting the invite and hope for all of us.
> 
> I have heard many people that say that employers wont be interested in us because of no local experience and so on! Does that mean find a job in australia is hard? Than why do they want skilled people?
> 
> ...



Welcome sho3ib91:welcome:

It must be very hard for you to have the DOE on 3/1/2017 and still not receive an invitation. Could be an hour or a minute away from receiving an invitation for the 2016/17 session and they closed the door


----------



## sho3ib91 (Jul 3, 2017)

It was really annoying It was one of the worst days of my life


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sho3ib91 (Jul 3, 2017)

By the way im sorry guys it is 5/1/2017 so close though!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arora753 (May 17, 2017)

Adelaide occupation list is updated now..


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

Arora753 said:


> Adelaide occupation list is updated now..


2339XX is available on Supplementary Skilled List.

However, occupations on the Supplementary Skilled List and Special Conditions Apply are available if you meet all requirements under one of the following categories: 

1. You are an international graduate of South Australia.
2. You have worked in a skilled occupation in South Australia for the last 12 months.
3. You have an immediate family member permanently residing in South Australia for 12 months or more.
4. You have high points.(80+ with SS)


more info: Supplementary Skilled List and Special Conditions Apply


----------



## Arora753 (May 17, 2017)

DN7C said:


> 2339XX is available on Supplementary Skilled List.
> 
> However, occupations on the Supplementary Skilled List and Special Conditions Apply are available if you meet all requirements under one of the following categories:
> 
> ...





Basically its nt a supplementary list. Its called superman skilled list. Lolzz


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

Arora753 said:


> Basically its nt a supplementary list. Its called superman skilled list. Lolzz


Hahaha good one

In other words, 70 pointers can apply and get 10 points from 489.


----------



## joshyakovlev (Jun 14, 2017)

An attempt for them to get some bods with Aussie experience no doubt. Don't really think their high pointer category is well thought out. Who is likely to be on 70 and then apply for 489, or be on 75 and apply for 190? Really can't imagine a case of that...


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

joshyakovlev said:


> An attempt for them to get some bods with Aussie experience no doubt. Don't really think their high pointer category is well thought out. Who is likely to be on 70 and then apply for 489, or be on 75 and apply for 190? Really can't imagine a case of that...


Correct, agreed


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

Arora753 said:


> Basically its nt a supplementary list. Its called superman skilled list. Lolzz


Lol, greed. Only people from planet Krypton have all those requirementslane:


----------



## tnk009 (May 10, 2017)

Arora753 said:


> Basically its nt a supplementary list. Its called superman skilled list. Lolzz




I agree. Why the hell somebody will go to some remote territory if thy hv high points unless he is targeting it.

Absolutely does not make any sense. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joshyakovlev (Jun 14, 2017)

Can't blame them for trying though...maybe they know something about the migration changes people are musing for Apr 18? If you follow the Aussie politics, the changes to SA state migration and other recent changes, everything points to it becoming more difficult to obtain PR in the future.


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

Guys Queensland is open. 

https://migration.qld.gov.au/skilled-occupation-lists/#accordion-item-6

Whoever wishes to lodge an EOI can do so.


----------



## Arora753 (May 17, 2017)

Arora753 said:


> I am expecting 65 and 70 pointers will get invited in first shot. They will clear january month for 233914 on first round atleast.


If any one have 5 year experience he can apply straight away. Without exp there is no space in brisbane for 233914. But the good thing is that they need 233914 people and might lot of invited get first round frm brisbane as well for 189


----------



## Arora753 (May 17, 2017)

Any one apply for brisbane now.. the site is shut down due to move new server.


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

Arora753 said:


> Any one apply for brisbane now.. the site is shut down due to move new server.


Yes I did. Lodged a new EOI


----------



## tnk009 (May 10, 2017)

ganesh.eng said:


> Yes I did. Lodged a new EOI




Do u need to apply at QL's site separately (like vic) or EOI is ok (like NSW)?

Thanks. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

tnk009 said:


> Do u need to apply at QL's site separately (like vic) or EOI is ok (like NSW)?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> ...


Like NSW just select Queensland


----------



## Arora753 (May 17, 2017)

ganesh.eng said:


> Like NSW just select Queensland



Did they looking the exp as well for apply new eoi.?


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

Arora753 said:


> Did they looking the exp as well for apply new eoi.?


I saw the openings.
Since its free, I just asked my agent to lodge an EOI and they did it.


----------



## Arora753 (May 17, 2017)

ganesh.eng said:


> I saw the openings.
> Since its free, I just asked my agent to lodge an EOI and they did it.


There is a good hope to get invite from qld as well.


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

Tasmania 489 is also open for 233914. A new overseas applicant category. 
https://www.migration.tas.gov.au/skilled_migrants/skilled_regional


----------



## Mirna (Mar 20, 2017)

ganesh.eng said:


> Yes I did. Lodged a new EOI


hi Ganesh.eng , good luck with your new eoi . I've lodged a new one too yesterday to Queensland. I'm little worried because I know the are quick with the invitations and I still have hope for getting 189 invitation (65 pts Doe:27 feb 2017) 
what do you think about that , since you are in a pretty similar situation?

Thanks in advance


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

Mirna said:


> hi Ganesh.eng , good luck with your new eoi . I've lodged a new one too yesterday to Queensland. I'm little worried because I know the are quick with the invitations and I still have hope for getting 189 invitation (65 pts Doe:27 feb 2017)
> what do you think about that , since you are in a pretty similar situation?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Hi
Of course,189 is my target. Lodging an EOI does not cost us money. So just did it no harm in it.

with 27 Feb DOE you might need to wait little longer for 189. All depend on the ceiling. We will know after July 12th result.


----------



## joshyakovlev (Jun 14, 2017)

With the majority of people on this forum having parallel 189 and 190 EOIs, one wonders actually how successful states are obtaining 190 migrants as it is clear the majority favor the freedom of a 189...


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

joshyakovlev said:


> With the majority of people on this forum having parallel 189 and 190 EOIs, one wonders actually how successful states are obtaining 190 migrants as it is clear the majority favor the freedom of a 189...


Well, both the states and the country itself(189) want the highest pointers. i.e. 70+ pointers.
For example, I have 65+5 for VIC and NSW since Jan 21 and still, VIC rejected my application and NSW did not send me an invitation up to date. Moreover, I heard that not a single 65 pointer has been invited by NSW for the last two years. 

Same applies to the other states. 
For example, SA says, If you have 80 points (including state nomination points) on the Department of Immigration and Border Protection’s (DIBP) points test, you will be able to access additional occupations (special conditions and Supplementary Skilled List).
High Points

So, the states just don't want everybody, they want the best :eyebrows:


----------



## Arora753 (May 17, 2017)

Arora753 said:


> There is a good hope to get invite from qld as well.




Hey ganesh i have one query if we apply new eoi for 190 qld all date of effect will change as well for 189


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

Arora753 said:


> Hey ganesh i have one query if we apply new eoi for 190 qld all date of effect will change as well for 189


New EOI has nothing to do with other applied separate EOIs. As far as I know, few people are willing to mess around with their OLD EOI. Therefore whenever there is an opening always lodge new EOIs


----------



## tnk009 (May 10, 2017)

ganesh.eng said:


> New EOI has nothing to do with other applied separate EOIs. As far as I know, few people are willing to mess around with their OLD EOI. Therefore whenever there is an opening always lodge new EOIs




Hi bro,
Jst want to chk with you on any negative consequences on applying multiple states? Will it affect the chances of getting invite in 189 or other states? 

Thanks in advance. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

tnk009 said:


> Hi bro,
> Jst want to chk with you on any negative consequences on applying multiple states? Will it affect the chances of getting invite in 189 or other states?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> ...


EOI is an expression of interest. Therefore expressing interest cannot bring one negative consequence. 

During EOI you select either any state/ specific state. This means whether all the states can view your EOI or a specific state. States mostly will be checking EOI specifically interested in their states but it does not mean that they do not check common 190 visa class EOIs.

The negative consequence will only happen on how we act after invited for any EOI like ignoring an invite or taking an invite. 

How many Expressions of Interest can I submit?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ganesh.eng said:


> EOI is an expression of interest. Therefore expressing interest cannot bring one negative consequence.
> 
> During EOI you select either any state/ specific state. This means whether all the states can view your EOI or a specific state. States mostly will be checking EOI specifically interested in their states but it does not mean that they do not check common 190 visa class EOIs.
> 
> ...


One thing I feel regarding Any State vs a specific state is this:

I have seen multiple people getting invite with Any State in NSW 190. What that says is NSW just filters highest ranked candidate like 189 and invite. Both Any State and NSW state option provides NSW Department of Industry access to select the candidate.

And regarding other state nomination, one usually submit loads of documents and apply to each state in person mentioning their EOI number. The nomination doesn't happen whether you chose a specific state or Any State but based on your qualifications and that particular states selection. Once that happens and they decides to nominate you, they go to that EOI and send Apply Visa option. Now if you have Any State and not that particular state, after all the process done by the state, I feel it doesn't even matter cos I don't think the guy in charge of sending the nomination to DIBP is upset that you didn't gave them priority lol. This is just a thing of expatforum's way of thinking I feel.

If Any State is such a bad thing, DIBP wouldn't even have that option in the 1st place. No one seems to want to use that at all !


----------



## tnk009 (May 10, 2017)

Canberra skilled occupation list is out. Its closed for 2339xx unless you hv job offer or living there. 
Cheers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

tnk009 said:


> Canberra skilled occupation list is out. Its closed for 2339xx unless you hv job offer or living there.
> Cheers
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Canberra sucks. It's a dead city at noon. I don't even know what happens at night !


----------



## tnk009 (May 10, 2017)

http://www.canberrayourfuture.com.au/workspace/uploads/documents/act-occupation-list-july-17.pdf


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arora753 (May 17, 2017)

Hey guys hw abt qld.. is it a good city to live or hw abt the jobs.. can we get it easily


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Arora753 said:


> Hey guys hw abt qld.. is it a good city to live or hw abt the jobs.. can we get it easily


It is a busy city. 3rd busiest state in Aus. And very nice beaches except flood almost every year so chose where you live.


----------



## toandkpro (Jan 4, 2015)

HI everyone,

My occupation is Engineering Professional NEC, which is just removed from the occupation list. Could you please let me know if I have any chances to get nomination for 190?

Thanks


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

toandkpro said:


> HI everyone,
> 
> My occupation is Engineering Professional NEC, which is just removed from the occupation list. Could you please let me know if I have any chances to get nomination for 190?
> 
> Thanks


Unfortunately no since it is not in the STSOL.

May be try get skills assessment again with new exp if you can.


----------



## toandkpro (Jan 4, 2015)

Hi Zaback21,

Do we have any cases which were successful with different skill assessment applications? I have asked EA if I can apply or not, but they do not reply.

Thanks


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

toandkpro said:


> Hi Zaback21,
> 
> Do we have any cases which were successful with different skill assessment applications? I have asked EA if I can apply or not, but they do not reply.
> 
> Thanks


Not sure what you mean. You need to explain a little more.


----------



## tnk009 (May 10, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> One thing I feel regarding Any State vs a specific state is this:
> 
> I have seen multiple people getting invite with Any State in NSW 190. What that says is NSW just filters highest ranked candidate like 189 and invite. Both Any State and NSW state option provides NSW Department of Industry access to select the candidate.
> 
> ...




Thank you Zaback and Ganesh
Its clear now.

I have another doubt that if I lodge 1 EOI indicating 189 and and state (for eg NSW).
If i get an invite from NSW and I accepted then will this EOI be freeze for 189 invite? 
I mean can i expect 189 invite also on same EOI or because I accepted NSW invite, this EOI will be frozen and not available for 189 invite?

Please advice. Thanks a ton


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

tnk009 said:


> Thank you Zaback and Ganesh
> Its clear now.
> 
> I have another doubt that if I lodge 1 EOI indicating 189 and and state (for eg NSW).
> ...


No it freezes for 60 days. Create a new EOI for 190 and leave 189 untouched.


----------



## umarmakyana (Jan 20, 2017)

Hi Zaback21

I am hoping you could help me out here. QLD require 2 years of work exp. My question is, does that experience have to be assessed by EA? I have all the required docs and do not want to spend 370 dollars on experience assessment as its not gonna give me any extra points


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

toandkpro said:


> Hi Zaback21,
> 
> Do we have any cases which were successful with different skill assessment applications? I have asked EA if I can apply or not, but they do not reply.
> 
> Thanks


There was a gentleman from Pakistan in this thread who had the same situation. That time Engineering Professionals NEC was on the list but he smartly reassessed his qualification as ET and got an invitation from VIC.


----------



## Arora753 (May 17, 2017)

Those who applied yesterday for qld. They will get invited very shortly.
All the best guys 
Cheers


----------



## lupilipid (Aug 5, 2016)

What are my chances of getting 189 invite as an Engineering Technologist (233914). I have 55 points correctly but I am giving PTE in a couple weeks and am confident that I would be able to get 79 in each band. Which will increase my points to 65.

I will be turning 25 on Feb which means I will have 70 points then. But my visa expires on June next year.

Suppose if I fail the PTE and give it again (which would take at least month) and get my desired score, will it be too late then? As my occupation is pro-rata.


----------



## Arora753 (May 17, 2017)

Hey ganesh if u got invited from qld u want to process the application or u want to w8 189.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

umarmakyana said:


> Hi Zaback21
> 
> I am hoping you could help me out here. QLD require 2 years of work exp. My question is, does that experience have to be assessed by EA? I have all the required docs and do not want to spend 370 dollars on experience assessment as its not gonna give me any extra points


Sorry, I am not sure about Qld requirements. But usually no. That's why you submit documents to prove your work experience. If nothing is written specifically regarding it, I guess assumptions that you can submit documents to prove your work exp can be made. Better ask on the Queensland 190 board.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

lupilipid said:


> What are my chances of getting 189 invite as an Engineering Technologist (233914). I have 55 points correctly but I am giving PTE in a couple weeks and am confident that I would be able to get 79 in each band. Which will increase my points to 65.
> 
> I will be turning 25 on Feb which means I will have 70 points then. But my visa expires on June next year.
> 
> Suppose if I fail the PTE and give it again (which would take at least month) and get my desired score, will it be too late then? As my occupation is pro-rata.


If you can manage 65 and apply by Sept, you will definitely make it. If ET is not finished by Feb, 70 will get you invite in 14 days. For now, try get to 65 and apply asap. Good luck !

This might help: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12015801-post16349.html


----------



## trombokk (Oct 4, 2016)

Hi guys,

Today in the morning I have received my state sponsorship from Victoria alongwith invitation to apply for subclass 190 visa. I want to thank all my mates on this forum for motivating one and all at every step during the application process.

Thanks to all

Cheers

Sent from my YU5010A using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

trombokk said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Today in the morning I have received my state sponsorship from Victoria alongwith invitation to apply for subclass 190 visa. I want to thank all my mates on this forum for motivating one and all at every step during the application process.
> 
> ...


Congrats ! What was your total points ?


----------



## trombokk (Oct 4, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Congrats ! What was your total points ?


60+5 

Sent from my YU5010A using Tapatalk


----------



## eng.amr.mahmoud (Dec 16, 2015)

can you tell us ur process time line


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

trombokk said:


> 60+5
> 
> Sent from my YU5010A using Tapatalk


Great. Now lodge asap and I will say lodge Complete Application considering people been waiting for 3 months for visa grant, you don't want to get CO contact and have to wait 6-8 months for a grant.

Get Medical, PCC done and Form 80 and 1221 ready.

This will help: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12199057-post3.html


----------



## mihirjivani (Mar 23, 2017)

Victoria 190 EOI application query:

1. 30000 AUD required per applicant for financial support ?
Need more idea on the above criteria.
What does this line mean -"we do not require evidence of these financial resources".

2. Some occupations require to have an offer of employment. I am not under 457. 
Considering my case, do I need an offer for 263111 occupation as well ? 

My agent(WWICS) recommended me to submit 190 for Victoria as well because my occupation is listed for Victoria, but he didn't mention any offer of employment requirement. I came to know about Finance and Employment requirement from the below official link.

liveinvictoria.vic.gov.au/visas-and-immigrating/skilled-visas/skilled-nominated-visa-subclass-190#applyICT

__________________
263111 : Computer Network and System Engineer
Total Points: 60
EOI Submitted:
190 VIC : 04/07/2017 (60+5)
190 NSW : 17/05/2017 (60+5)
189 : 06/04/2017 (60)


----------



## trombokk (Oct 4, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Great. Now lodge asap and I will say lodge Complete Application considering people been waiting for 3 months for visa grant, you don't want to get CO contact and have to wait 6-8 months for a grant.
> 
> Get Medical, PCC done and Form 80 and 1221 ready.
> 
> This will help: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12199057-post3.html


Yeah I was also thinking in the same line of submitting all the documents in one go but was double minded whether to follow the standard procedure. Now your advice and valuable info has boosted my confidence to submit all docs with the application itself.

Thanks a lot

Sent from my YU5010A using Tapatalk


----------



## Arora753 (May 17, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Sorry, I am not sure about Qld requirements. But usually no. That's why you submit documents to prove your work experience. If nothing is written specifically regarding it, I guess assumptions that you can submit documents to prove your work exp can be made. Better ask on the Queensland 190 board.


Yes u can apply for qld and if u don,t have exp u can still apply for it i apply yesterday for qld


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

trombokk said:


> Yeah I was also thinking in the same line of submitting all the documents in one go but was double minded whether to follow the standard procedure. Now your advice and valuable info has boosted my confidence to submit all docs with the application itself.
> 
> Thanks a lot
> 
> Sent from my YU5010A using Tapatalk


The standard procedure is Complete Application and that's what DIBP says. Non standard procedure doesn't exist in border.gov.au site and nowhere it says you need to get CO contact. People mix up US Green Card Visa processing with Aus visa.

DIBP hates CO Contact as it wastes their time and slows down visa processing and then people complain CO is not responding. Well you wasted CO's time, why would they cater for you. They will now attend someone else and you need to wait long before CO cater to you again.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Arora753 said:


> Yes u can apply for qld and if u don,t have exp u can still apply for it i apply yesterday for qld


They do need exp as far as I can see.



> *BSMQ criteria requires you to:*
> 
> have an occupation on the QSOL ‘Offshore or Interstate’ list.
> provide evidence that you have a minimum of 2 years’ work experience in your nominated occupation or closely related occupation. More experience may be required for certain occupations.
> ...


----------



## Arora753 (May 17, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> They do need exp as far as I can see.




No zaback its nt true u can still apply for qld my agent did that yesterday. I don,t hve any experence for 233914 i apply yesterday


----------



## trombokk (Oct 4, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> The standard procedure is Complete Application and that's what DIBP says. Non standard procedure doesn't exist in border.gov.au site and nowhere it says you need to get CO contact. People mix up US Green Card Visa processing with Aus visa.
> 
> DIBP hates CO Contact as it wastes their time and slows down visa processing and then people complain CO is not responding. Well you wasted CO's time, why would they cater for you. They will now attend someone else and you need to wait long before CO cater to you again.


Thanks a lot mate for sharing such a valuable and important information. I am glad that this forum have some of the great experts like u that makes our application simpler and help us to save our precious time in many ways.

Thanks again mate.

Cheers

Sent from my YU5010A using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Arora753 said:


> No zaback its nt true u can still apply for qld my agent did that yesterday. I don,t hve any experence for 233914 i apply yesterday


Just because you can apply doesn't mean you are qualified. But that's the requirements for offshore guys. May be you got degree from Qld and hence different requirements.


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

Arora753 said:


> Hey ganesh if u got invited from qld u want to process the application or u want to w8 189.


Not yet decided. I will see if it happens.


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

trombokk said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Today in the morning I have received my state sponsorship from Victoria alongwith invitation to apply for subclass 190 visa. I want to thank all my mates on this forum for motivating one and all at every step during the application process.
> 
> ...


Congrats
What is your bachelor's?


----------



## Arora753 (May 17, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Just because you can apply doesn't mean you are qualified. But that's the requirements for offshore guys. May be you got degree from Qld and hence different requirements.





I,ve got *xactly* same case what *u* have. So speak with *ur* agent first.

*Please don't use text-speak - see Rule 6. here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

Arora753 said:


> I,ve got xactly same case what u have. So speak with ur agent first.


As per their website, two years experience and competence English are must for an offshore or interstate applicant. 

"To be eligible for state nomination you must have an occupation on the relevant Queensland Skilled Occupation Lists (QSOL) and meet the occupation specific requirements stated on the list. You must also have a minimum of two years work experience (unless otherwise specified) and an English score of COMPETENT (unless otherwise specified) if offshore or interstate. If onshore then show that you can provide evidence that you have worked for 4 months in a regional area of 6 months in metropolitan area as well as provide evidence of a job offer in the nominated or closely related occupation that is for a minimum of 12 months etc or if applying through the Alumni pathway then provide evidence of studying in Queensland. "


Source


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Arora753 said:


> I,ve got xactly same case what u have. So speak with ur agent first.


I don't have agent and I don't see how an agent can bypass the Qld requirements. I haven't looked at the whole site, may be ganesh or others can tell better.


----------



## Arora753 (May 17, 2017)

Na u r right. I also check it. My agent didn,t apply for that. Sry for the inconvenience..


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

Arora753 said:


> Na u r right. I also check it. My agent didn,t apply for that. Sry for the inconvenience..


What is your points break down ?


----------



## Arora753 (May 17, 2017)

233914 
Age 30 
Ielts 20
Engg aust 15
Total 65


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

Arora753 said:


> 233914
> Age 30
> Ielts 20
> Engg aust 15
> Total 65


Cheers!

Good to see an Expat with Superior English from IELTS :yo:


----------



## tnk009 (May 10, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> No it freezes for 60 days. Create a new EOI for 190 and leave 189 untouched.


Thanks zabac.

Unfortunately, I have 189 and 190 in same EOI 
Let's say if I decline 190 so will it also affect 189?
Can I still expect to get an invite under 189 for same EOI or because I decline 190 that EOI is wasted?

Please advice.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

tnk009 said:


> Thanks zabac.
> 
> Unfortunately, I have 189 and 190 in same EOI
> Let's say if I decline 190 so will it also affect 189?
> ...


Your EOI is removed after 2 decline, so no after 1st decline, there is no effect.

This will explain everything : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-190-sol-csol-what-1st-thing-i-should-do.html


----------



## Arora753 (May 17, 2017)

I just applied in 4th july what u think when i can receive invitation..? Nsw is closed i just apply only 189 ...


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Arora753 said:


> I just applied in 4th july what u think when i can receive invitation..? Nsw is closed i just apply only 189 ...


You won't get NSW either unless you have 75+5. So, lets stick to 189 and hope you get July 12 or at worse by Nov 2017.


----------



## Arora753 (May 17, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> You won't get NSW either unless you have 75+5. So, lets stick to 189 and hope you get July 12 or at worse by Nov 2017.




There is lot with 65 pointers i don,t think so i get in first round. It may take 2 month to reach july. Wat u think. ?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Arora753 said:


> There is lot with 65 pointers i don,t think so i get in first round. It may take 2 month to reach july. Wat u think. ?


Last year they invited 423 people or something in the 1st round on July 6 2016. If that happens this year too, you will be invited but cut-off points will hit 70 around Oct-Nov due to that. Lets hope they don't do it but invite like 100-150 in July and get the cut-off around 65 so future guys can have a chance. We didn't get invite applying in Jan with 65 points when they invited hundreds of 60 pointers on July 6 2016.

Result: Now 65 pointers are moving slow. DIBP should have waited before inviting all the 60 pointers in July 2016 and spread the invites over the whole year.


----------



## Arora753 (May 17, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Last year they invited 423 people or something in the 1st round on July 6 2016. If that happens this year too, you will be invited but cut-off points will hit 70 around Oct-Nov due to that. Lets hope they don't do it but invite like 100-150 in July and get the cut-off around 65 so future guys can have a chance. We didn't get invite applying in Jan with 65 points when they invited hundreds of 60 pointers on July 6 2016.
> 
> Result: Now 65 pointers are moving slow. DIBP should have waited before inviting all the 60 pointers in July 2016 and spread the invites over the whole year.



Let,s see mate 12th is nt far.. i am expecting in august.let,s see what will happen in first round.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

can you please tell me what is their total time taken for vic approval?


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

ganesh.eng said:


> Guys Queensland is open.
> 
> 
> Whoever wishes to lodge an EOI can do so.


I am staying UAE and where should I apply in the offshore list?


----------



## lupilipid (Aug 5, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> If you can manage 65 and apply by Sept, you will definitely make it. If ET is not finished by Feb, 70 will get you invite in 14 days. For now, try get to 65 and apply asap. Good luck !
> 
> 
> That was quite comforting to read. I gave the PTE a few months back and achieved 90 in all bands except speaking - got 76 there. Missed my target by 3 points. I am more confident this time around, so God help me. I am just worried that they might decrease the occupation ceiling and that I will be a tad too late.
> ...


----------



## serta (Mar 21, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Last year they invited 423 people or something in the 1st round on July 6 2016. If that happens this year too, you will be invited but cut-off points will hit 70 around Oct-Nov due to that. Lets hope they don't do it but invite like 100-150 in July and get the cut-off around 65 so future guys can have a chance. We didn't get invite applying in Jan with 65 points when they invited hundreds of 60 pointers on July 6 2016.
> 
> Result: Now 65 pointers are moving slow. DIBP should have waited before inviting all the 60 pointers in July 2016 and spread the invites over the whole year.


There is one another detail is; they invited 2000 people last year but this year they dropped the numbers and it is written 1000 candidates for each raund. So zaback21's scenario would be possible, they may invite 100-150 ET applicants..
Anyway we should wait one more week and see


----------



## mihirjivani (Mar 23, 2017)

Victoria 190 EOI application query:

1. 30000 AUD required per applicant for financial support ?
Need more idea on the above criteria.
What does this line mean -"we do not require evidence of these financial resources".

2. Some occupations require to have an offer of employment. I am not under 457. 
Considering my case, do I need an offer for 263111 occupation as well ? 

My agent(WWICS) recommended me to submit 190 for Victoria as well because my occupation is listed for Victoria, but he didn't mention any offer of employment requirement. I came to know about Finance and Employment requirement from the below official link.

liveinvictoria.vic.gov.au/visas-and-immigrating/skilled-visas/skilled-nominated-visa-subclass-190#applyICT

__________________
263111 : Computer Network and System Engineer
Total Points: 60
EOI Submitted:
190 VIC : 04/07/2017 (60+5)
190 NSW : 17/05/2017 (60+5)
189 : 06/04/2017 (60)


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

lupilipid said:


> If you can manage 65 and apply by Sept, you will definitely make it. If ET is not finished by Feb, 70 will get you invite in 14 days. For now, try get to 65 and apply asap. Good luck !
> 
> 
> That was quite comforting to read. I gave the PTE a few months back and achieved 90 in all bands except speaking - got 76 there. Missed my target by 3 points. I am more confident this time around, so God help me. I am just worried that they might decrease the occupation ceiling and that I will be a tad too late.
> ...


Try these Speaking Tips : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12015801-post16349.html


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

serta said:


> There is one another detail is; they invited 2000 people last year but this year they dropped the numbers and it is written 1000 candidates for each raund. So zaback21's scenario would be possible, they may invite 100-150 ET applicants..
> Anyway we should wait one more week and see


It was 3000 and now dropped to 2000/month.

Anyway, Occupation Ceiling:

6 July round : https://web.archive.org/web/20160714110801/http://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil

2339 : 423 invite
2335: 391 invite
And accounting ? Only 104, i.e, only 4% !! Why !!!

You see if they didn't finished 40% of the quota for 2339 and 25% of 2335,
2339 and 2335 cut-off dates would be in March-April at least more than 2631 or 2613 is. Instead 2335 cut-off date is now 19 Nov and 2339 is now 3 Jan. 

When you consider none of these two were pro rata at the start of July 2016. You see the mess they made.

In any case, 400 invite for 2339 is still very much possible cos the rest of the occupations don't even make it to 600 altogether.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> It was 3000 and now dropped to 2000/month.
> 
> Anyway, Occupation Ceiling:
> 
> ...


Golden Words !

However, If they spread the invitations evenly, many people won't have to face what we went through ! so :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Arora753 (May 17, 2017)

This time may be occupation ceiling come with 2000 invites. What u guys think.?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Arora753 said:


> This time may be occupation ceiling come with 2000 invites. What u guys think.?


Or 667 since invite is now 2/3 and NZ Stream could take some from the 189 points tested stream.


----------



## Arora753 (May 17, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Or 667 since invite is now 2/3 and NZ Stream could take some from the 189 points tested stream.



It depends upon occupation ceiling. If they increases 2000 this time thn its a jackpot for 189 point tested system. If they make only 1000. Thn it put negative imapct for who apply later like nov dec or after after this.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Arora753 said:


> It depends upon occupation ceiling. If they increases 2000 this time thn its a jackpot for 189 point tested system. If they make only 1000. Thn it put negative imapct for who apply later like nov dec or after after this.


Realistically it's unlikely it will go up when it is flagged and oversubscribed. Realistic trend is to remain same or go less.


----------



## lupilipid (Aug 5, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Realistically it's unlikely it will go up when it is flagged and oversubscribed. Realistic trend is to remain same or go less.


Let's hope they do not remove 233914 from the SOL next year. 233999 was removed this year, and it was more or less the same as 233914. It's a worrying sign. Need to collect 65 points ASAP.


----------



## Arora753 (May 17, 2017)

Who going to apply their eoi in sep oct. i don,t know when they will receive invite.. bcoz if they give july month invites on sep. Thn sep month invites where will goes. I think this year will be the very tough for 233914 sep oct guys.


----------



## subhasamaran (Jul 7, 2013)

is there anyone here applied for Queensland state sponsorship and got invite after 3rd july for 233914 Engg TEchnologist category ...they have opened on 3rd july ...please reply frds


----------



## Arora753 (May 17, 2017)

subhasamaran said:


> is there anyone here applied for Queensland state sponsorship and got invite after 3rd july for 233914 Engg TEchnologist category ...they have opened on 3rd july ...please reply frds



Did u get invited.?


----------



## subhasamaran (Jul 7, 2013)

Arora753 said:


> Did u get invited.?


no i havent got it yet waiting ?what abt you


----------



## Arora753 (May 17, 2017)

subhasamaran said:


> no i havent got it yet waiting ?what abt you



No mate i haven,t there is a gentleman name ganesh he apply for qld. May be he received. But there is no clarification yet.


----------



## Arora753 (May 17, 2017)

How many points u,ve got.?


----------



## subhasamaran (Jul 7, 2013)

Arora753 said:


> No mate i haven,t there is a gentleman name ganesh he apply for qld. May be he received. But there is no clarification yet.


when did u apply the EOI i meant after this 3rd july 2017...


----------



## subhasamaran (Jul 7, 2013)

subhasamaran said:


> when did u apply the EOI i meant after this 3rd july 2017...


i have 55 points and i have ielts 6 band that why i am looking for state sponsorships.

i have one clarifications for QLD 190 Visa do you need to have wrk exp in queensland for offshore candidates?

QLD migration says 
provide evidence that you have a minimum of 2 years’ work experience in your nominated occupation or closely related occupation. More experience may be required for certain occupations

this exp can be anywhere right ?


----------



## Arora753 (May 17, 2017)

subhasamaran said:


> i have 55 points and i have ielts 6 band that why i am looking for state sponsorships.
> 
> i have one clarifications for QLD 190 Visa do you need to have wrk exp in queensland for offshore candidates?
> 
> ...



Its ur relevant field exp.. it can be from anywhere. U must have the payslip and acc statement as well.2 year exp is manditory for offshore applicants.


----------



## shacanozo (Dec 24, 2016)

Most of you talk about engineering technologist 233914 can be remove from the list this year. Is Removing 233914 mean removing all 2339xx ???


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

shacanozo said:


> Most of you talk about engineering technologist 233914 can be remove from the list this year. Is Removing 233914 mean removing all 2339xx ???


Guys take it easy!! eace:

we do not need to worry about any removal story for now. The new fiscal year has just started and we have a whole full year to go with this occupational group.


----------



## subhasamaran (Jul 7, 2013)

Arora753 said:


> Its ur relevant field exp.. it can be from anywhere. U must have the payslip and acc statement as well.2 year exp is manditory for offshore applicants.


yeah i have aroud 6 years EXp and its arleady assesd for me by Engineers Australia


----------



## Arora753 (May 17, 2017)

I don,t know what,s wrong with dibp. They haven,t reset occupation ceiling yet. May be they give us some surprise which we r nt expected from them..


----------



## serta (Mar 21, 2017)

Hi guys,
I have a question about the process of invitations.
Will they invite people just on 12th of July and then for next raund we have to wait until 26th ?
Or will this process continue whole days between 12 - 26 July ?
Thanks..


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

serta said:


> Hi guys,
> I have a question about the process of invitations.
> Will they invite people just on 12th of July and then for next raund we have to wait until 26th ?
> Or will this process continue whole days between 12 - 26 July ?
> Thanks..


They will issue invites at 00:00 of 12 july and 26 july. It is in Turkey time zone;

17:00 at 11th july 
17:00 at 25th july 

so you can expect first wave on next tuesday at 17:00 pm according to our time zone.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

Sometimes I see the same questions/comments everywhere.
I believe one should read, research, follow this and other threads before jumping into conclusions/comments.

:ranger:

Just my thoughts !


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

DN7C said:


> Sometimes I see the same questions/comments everywhere.
> I believe one should read, research, follow this and other threads before jumping into conclusions/comments.
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed


----------



## serta (Mar 21, 2017)

hasansins said:


> They will issue invites at 00:00 of 12 july and 26 july. It is in Turkey time zone;
> 
> 17:00 at 11th july
> 17:00 at 25th july
> ...


Thanks a lot, my friend.
Sorry inconvenience


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Arora753 said:


> I don,t know what,s wrong with dibp. They haven,t reset occupation ceiling yet. May be they give us some surprise which we r nt expected from them..


The result will be available around 19 July, not now. Nothing wrong or anything. Check last years trend.


----------



## harisrehan (Feb 26, 2017)

*EoI submitted 27/02/17*

EoI submitted on 27/02/17, Engineering Technologist 233914, 65 PTS for 189. Please advise by when invitation expected.

Haris


----------



## SammyDel (Jul 5, 2017)

harisrehan said:


> EoI submitted on 27/02/17, Engineering Technologist 233914, 65 PTS for 189. Please advise by when invitation expected.
> 
> Haris


Hey Haris, it's hard to say right now. Give it a few more days and we should have a lot more clarity on 12th July when the occupation ceiling is declared and also the first round invitations are out. 

My guess: 2-3 months ( given the 6 month backlog we have right now and assuming ceilings don't dramatically change) 

Sit tight mate :fingerscrossed:


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

harisrehan said:


> EoI submitted on 27/02/17, Engineering Technologist 233914, 65 PTS for 189. Please advise by when invitation expected.
> 
> Haris


3 Jan is cut-off date, so soon. Can be July 12 or Oct 2017. Anything in between.


----------



## lupilipid (Aug 5, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> 3 Jan is cut-off date, so soon. Can be July 12 or Oct 2017. Anything in between.


What do you mean by cut-off date? And what makes you so sure that it is 3rd Jan?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

lupilipid said:


> What do you mean by cut-off date? And what makes you so sure that it is 3rd Jan?


I suggest you read this first : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-190-sol-csol-what-1st-thing-i-should-do.html

Then this : 21 June 2017 round results

MLTSSL now covers SOL+ CSOL, and CSOL is now STSOL .


----------



## lupilipid (Aug 5, 2016)

Thanks for that zaback. If 3rd Jan was the cut-off date last year, this year it would be a few months earlier. Maybe November?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

lupilipid said:


> Thanks for that zaback. If 3rd Jan was the cut-off date last year, this year it would be a few months earlier. Maybe November?


No, it doesn't work like that. This years cut-off date may not even arrive till July or there will be no cut-off date either. All depends on ceiling. Wait for July 12 results to come out.


----------



## Arora753 (May 17, 2017)

Guys just w8 for the first round. This year will be tough as well. That,s abvious they will reach till nov or dec. but yeah atleast w8 for first round


----------



## Arora753 (May 17, 2017)

Guys what ever we discuss here it's just a prediction. So be positive and w8


----------



## olive92 (Jul 8, 2017)

*Points for EOI*

Hello! 

I'm new. I did Telecommunications Engineering, and then I began working as a Product Manager (which falls under the ICT Business Analyst occupation). Since I was not aware at the time of application that PMs should apply for ICT Biz. Analy. through ACS, I got my degree (void of work experience) assessed by Engineers Australia, and had the most obvious outcome of being assessed as an Engineering Technologist. 

I am not claiming points for work, and I have 60 points now (Applied for the EOI a week ago). 

Given that there are so many people who are still waiting with over 65 points for the past few months as the occupation ceilings were reached for Engineering Technologists, my question is

1. What are your thoughts on people who applied around 1st July 2017 with 60 points?

Also, I am turning 25 this September, on the 18th. Which effectively updates my points to : 65. 

The EOI I am guessing updates itself on its own, and.. Here comes my second question 

2. As the EOI is updated on 18th Sep 2017, does my EOI "application date" also change? Does it mean that now my EOI would be ranked lower amongst other 65 pointers who applied in around July 1st 2017?

Thank you 
Quite stressed out


----------



## Arora753 (May 17, 2017)

olive92 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I'm new. I did Telecommunications Engineering, and then I began working as a Product Manager (which falls under the ICT Business Analyst occupation). Since I was not aware at the time of application that PMs should apply for ICT Biz. Analy. through ACS, I got my degree (void of work experience) assessed by Engineers Australia, and had the most obvious outcome of being assessed as an Engineering Technologist.
> 
> ...




U better go with 65 and u have to update ur eoi again when u turned 25. There is very less chance for 60 points. Have patience. Until unless first round finished there is no update for anything. Everyone is w8ing for the same thing.


----------



## olive92 (Jul 8, 2017)

Arora753 said:


> U better go with 65 and u have to update ur eoi again when u turned 25. There is very less chance for 60 points. Have patience. Until unless first round finished there is no update for anything. Everyone is w8ing for the same thing.


Doesn't the system update its points automatically?

I was under the assumption that in September, after my birthday, it would recalibrate and count as 65 points?


----------



## olive92 (Jul 8, 2017)

Arora753 said:


> U better go with 65 and u have to update ur eoi again when u turned 25. There is very less chance for 60 points. Have patience. Until unless first round finished there is no update for anything. Everyone is w8ing for the same thing.


Does the date of EOI change once my age is updated in September?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

olive92 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I'm new. I did Telecommunications Engineering, and then I began working as a Product Manager (which falls under the ICT Business Analyst occupation). Since I was not aware at the time of application that PMs should apply for ICT Biz. Analy. through ACS, I got my degree (void of work experience) assessed by Engineers Australia, and had the most obvious outcome of being assessed as an Engineering Technologist.
> 
> ...


1. If you don't get invite July 12 with 60 points, you most likely won't be invited this whole year of 2017-18. So, you will know where you stand.

2. Your EOI will update automatically on your 25th birthday and your Date of Effect will start from September not July 1st.

On the other hand, you can still get assessed by ACS, get to 65 points on September + 5 Exp points if you think you will have it (5 yrs minm work exp at least if not more).

You can submit two EOI simultaneously and accept whichever comes first. 

70 will give you a great chance of invite in ICT Business Analyst in Sept-Oct. So, double the chances.

Edit: Not getting invited whole year applies for 60 points not 65. From Sept, you will have better chances but may be really really long wait with 233914 at 65 points.


----------



## olive92 (Jul 8, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> 1. If you don't get invite July 12 with 60 points, you most likely won't be invited this whole year of 2017-18. So, you will know where you stand.
> 
> 2. Your EOI will update automatically on your 25th birthday and your Date of Effect will start from September not July 1st.
> 
> ...


I am thinking of getting the ACS one done, I don't think I can account for 5 points work exp as I have 3 years Full time work exp after graduation. I am guessing 2 years of which will be removed for an ACS qualification. Which leaves me back to the same place, 65 points. 

65 points in ICT business analyst vs. 65 points in Engineering Technologist

What do you think?layball:


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

olive92 said:


> Does the date of EOI change once my age is updated in September?


Not getting invited whole year applies for 60 points not 65. From Sept, you will have better chances but may be really really long wait with 233914 at 65 points.


----------



## olive92 (Jul 8, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Not getting invited whole year applies for 60 points not 65. From Sept, you will have better chances but may be really really long wait with 233914 at 65 points.


How long is the wait? cuz my EA assessment expires on September 2019... (3 years validity).

I haven't looked into what must be done in order to extend said validity. I am holding my thumbs its not that God awful CDR document again :rant:


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

olive92 said:


> I am thinking of getting the ACS one done, I don't think I can account for 5 points work exp as I have 3 years Full time work exp after graduation. I am guessing 2 years of which will be removed for an ACS qualification. Which leaves me back to the same place, 65 points.
> 
> 65 points in ICT business analyst vs. 65 points in Engineering Technologist
> 
> What do you think?layball:


65 points with 233914 from Sept has a chance. 65 points for 2611 is already done for this year I believe. The cut-off won't go past March for 2611 if I am being generous to be honest.

Sept may mean invite around Dec 2017-April 2018, but still a chance.

See how 2611 moves, I mean if it gets twice the ceiling of last year, then you have chance which is extremely unlikely to happen.



olive92 said:


> How long is the wait? cuz my EA assessment expires on September 2019... (3 years validity).
> 
> I haven't looked into what must be done in order to extend said validity. I am holding my thumbs its not that God awful CDR document again :rant:


Hopefully you won't have to wait that long. You can't extend. You apply again with CDR.


----------



## olive92 (Jul 8, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> 65 points with 233914 from Sept has a chance. 65 points for 2611 is already done for this year I believe. The cut-off won't go past March for 2611 if I am being generous to be honest.
> 
> Sept may mean invite around Dec 2017-April 2018, but still a chance.
> 
> ...


can you write the same thing you wrote the last time ? lol.

what I mean is, can you hand in a similar CDR?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

olive92 said:


> can you write the same thing you wrote the last time ? lol.
> 
> what I mean is, can you hand in a similar CDR?


I am not sure, but better check. I mean it is your work you will be copying so no plagiarism as far as I can see. In any case, just change things a little here and there and you may be fine. Better ask others.

Saying so, I don't think you need to wait Sept 2019. That's still a long long way.


----------



## olive92 (Jul 8, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> I am not sure, but better check. I mean it is your work you will be copying so no plagiarism as far as I can see. In any case, just change things a little here and there and you may be fine. Better ask others.
> 
> Saying so, I don't think you need to wait Sept 2019. That's still a long long way.


I really hope so. I need this for my family. I need this for my safety.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

olive92 said:


> I really hope so. I need this for my family. I need this for my safety.


You will get it with 65 this year in 233914 hopefully.


----------



## Arora753 (May 17, 2017)

olive92 said:


> I really hope so. I need this for my family. I need this for my safety.




233914 with 65 if u get in with sep.. u can still get invite. So just w8 for sep. Its to early to say abt 60 pointers. May be they can get in in first couple of round. But there is no surety for that. So better w8 for next 2 days. 12th is nt so far


----------



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

Hi guys,
I was browsing through the DIBP website and came across the below link.
https://www.border.gov.au/Workingin...-to-list-of-eligible-skilled-occupations.aspx
It shows that they have made some changes to the originally announced list. Some occupations like petroleum engineer, mining engineer, 233999 are now part of MLTSSL. This is my inference from the above link. Maybe experts can clarify.
These are the two links.-
1. https://www.border.gov.au/Workingin...-to-list-of-eligible-skilled-occupations.aspx
2.https://www.legislation.gov.au/Details/F2017L00850


----------



## lupilipid (Aug 5, 2016)

nishish said:


> Hi guys,
> I was browsing through the DIBP website and came across the below link.
> https://www.border.gov.au/Workingin...-to-list-of-eligible-skilled-occupations.aspx
> It shows that they have made some changes to the originally announced list. Some occupations like petroleum engineer, mining engineer, 233999 are now part of MLTSSL. This is my inference from the above link. Maybe experts can clarify.
> ...


This looks legit. And you made so so ecstatic. I was a Petroleum Engineering graduate. Had to resort to being skill assessed as an Engineering Technologist because Petroleum was removed. Now I can apply as an Petroleum Engineer. And because it was not on the list the previous year, it won't be considered as a pro rata occupation.

You made my day bro.


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> I am not sure, but better check. I mean it is your work you will be copying so no plagiarism as far as I can see. In any case, just change things a little here and there and you may be fine. Better ask others.
> 
> Saying so, I don't think you need to wait Sept 2019. That's still a long long way.


Isn't there any email helpdesk for the same? A simple query asking for this will give you reply that you are allowed to re-use your own writing. 

Plagiarism is copying others work NOT YOUR OWN !!!!


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

nishish said:


> Hi guys,
> I was browsing through the DIBP website and came across the below link.
> https://www.border.gov.au/Workingin...-to-list-of-eligible-skilled-occupations.aspx
> It shows that they have made some changes to the originally announced list. Some occupations like petroleum engineer, mining engineer, 233999 are now part of MLTSSL. This is my inference from the above link. Maybe experts can clarify.
> ...


It looks like it is part of MLTSSL but not the MLTSSL of 189, 190 and 489 but 186 visa. 

The summary is what changes happened to the 186 Visa. They should clarify it more cos it is very misleading.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> Isn't there any email helpdesk for the same? A simple query asking for this will give you reply that you are allowed to re-use your own writing.
> 
> Plagiarism is copying others work NOT YOUR OWN !!!!


I know, that's why I said it won't be plagiarised. But EA will ask once he submit it why is it plagiarised that's almost given.

There's contact email/phone on the EA site for anyone to contact if interested as usual.


----------



## lupilipid (Aug 5, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> It looks like it is part of MLTSSL but not the MLTSSL of 189, 190 and 489 but 186 visa.
> 
> The summary is what changes happened to the 186 Visa. They should clarify it more cos it is very misleading.


First thing I will do tomorrow morning is call up Engineers Australia and confirm with them. They should know.


----------



## lupilipid (Aug 5, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> It looks like it is part of MLTSSL but not the MLTSSL of 189, 190 and 489 but 186 visa.
> 
> The summary is what changes happened to the 186 Visa. They should clarify it more cos it is very misleading.


Upon further research, it looks like you are right. AGAIN. lol


----------



## subhasamaran (Jul 7, 2013)

lupilipid said:


> first thing i will do tomorrow morning is call up engineers australia and confirm with them. They should know.


hi

if your ea assesment is valdity is over means just no need to write cdr again they will reissue a letter just pay 107 aud ...and submit the old letter through ea website they wll give you letter with a new date..any info need please feel free to ask


----------



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> It looks like it is part of MLTSSL but not the MLTSSL of 189, 190 and 489 but 186 visa.
> 
> The summary is what changes happened to the 186 Visa. They should clarify it more cos it is very misleading.


Yes, mate it is very misleading but I guess you are right and thanks for the clarification. Appreciate it.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Big day tonight ! May all your prayers come true ! Good luck to all the guys !!!


----------



## bulop (Dec 5, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Big day tonight ! May all your prayers come true ! Good luck to all the guys !!!


first round today AM Tuesday EST ? in a few hours ?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

bulop said:


> first round today AM Tuesday EST ? in a few hours ?


Yes, 1st round tonight more like in less than 18 hrs.

12 am Sydney time or 10 am EST NY time or 5 PM Istanbul time.


----------



## Zgembo12 (Sep 13, 2016)

zaback21 thanks for all your help. tomorrow is judgement day for most of us. thanks to all the people in this thread, you helped me all get through these stressful months.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Zgembo12 said:


> zaback21 thanks for all your help. tomorrow is judgement day for most of us. thanks to all the people in this thread, you helped me all get through these stressful months.


Thanks mate, I hope you get your invite but if you don't, I will say you been waiting too long at 60 since Nov 2016. You should try PTE-A as you will score 79+ easy with those IELTS score and with 70 you should get invite within 14 days.

You will know tonight if 60 will work or not. Else you should try PTE-A and get invite at 70.


----------



## Zgembo12 (Sep 13, 2016)

all should be clear tomorrow. if we dont get it, then expand the number of states for our 190 visa. also we can all try and do the test again, but just thinking about it gives me anxiaty. I even tried tofl-ibt 3 times and that was horrible. PTE does seem to be a good route, however i learned about that after 6IELTS tries and 3TOFL tries. I lived in canada 20 years and have college education, however, The mental block and anxiaty i get is horrible on those tests, especially the writing part, as i tend to write slowly and in detail. Also loosing marks for spelling is terrible, especially now at a time of spell checkers. At the end it seems these test, will test your test taking skills not your actual language proficiency.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Zgembo12 said:


> all should be clear tomorrow. if we dont get it, then expand the number of states for our 190 visa. also we can all try and do the test again, but just thinking about it gives me anxiaty. I even tried tofl-ibt 3 times and that was horrible. PTE does seem to be a good route, however i learned about that after 6IELTS tries and 3TOFL tries. I lived in canada 20 years and have college education, however, The mental block and anxiaty i get is horrible on those tests, especially the writing part, as i tend to write slowly and in detail. Also loosing marks for spelling is terrible, especially now at a time of spell checkers. At the end it seems these test, will test your test taking skills not your actual language proficiency.


That is true. I hate IELTS and heard TOEFL is even worse. You may find PTE to your taste especially to people who are good in English, they can score very good in PTE as PTE awards marks and not as difficult in marking as IELTS.

And there are less writing in PTE too. Only 1 essay and if unlucky then two. And they don't count a lot unlike IELTS. PTE Writing marks comes from various areas.

You can start here : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12015801-post16349.html

I never scored 7 in Writing and scored 90 without even trying. This tells a lot about PTE. You need 70 cos the chances at 60 is extremely thin. And you been waiting too long.


----------



## lupilipid (Aug 5, 2016)

Zgembo12 said:


> all should be clear tomorrow. if we dont get it, then expand the number of states for our 190 visa. also we can all try and do the test again, but just thinking about it gives me anxiaty. I even tried tofl-ibt 3 times and that was horrible. PTE does seem to be a good route, however i learned about that after 6IELTS tries and 3TOFL tries. I lived in canada 20 years and have college education, however, The mental block and anxiaty i get is horrible on those tests, especially the writing part, as i tend to write slowly and in detail. Also loosing marks for spelling is terrible, especially now at a time of spell checkers. At the end it seems these test, will test your test taking skills not your actual language proficiency.


You do not need to worry about spelling errors in PTE. I got 90 in writing despite getting only 68 in spelling. You type in the PTE exam, the computer takes typing errors into account.


----------



## Arora753 (May 17, 2017)

Countdown is start guys for tomorrow round.. all d very best ganesh zaback and who else in jan round. Guys if u got ur shot. Don,t forget this expat form. U guys have to let us know ur exp for further process as well.


----------



## Flo123 (Feb 21, 2017)

Fingers crossed for tonight guys.I know chances are slim for 60 pointers but im just hoping for good news as i submited EOI in Dec 2016.No other way to increase my points as i got the highest points for my ielts.Im already in Aus though on a 476 visa.Good luck to us all


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Big day tonight ! May all your prayers come true ! Good luck to all the guys !!!


Big day indeed! May all our prayers come true! Good luck everybody!arty:


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

Flo123 said:


> Fingers crossed for tonight guys.I know chances are slim for 60 pointers but im just hoping for good news as i submited EOI in Dec 2016.No other way to increase my points as i got the highest points for my ielts.Im already in Aus though on a 476 visa.Good luck to us all


What is your points breakdown?


----------



## umarmakyana (Jan 20, 2017)

Guys, were occuptaion ceilings out before the draw last year?


----------



## sho3ib91 (Jul 3, 2017)

If i get invited ill let you know guys I have a DOE 5/1/2017 so i think im the closest. Best of luck to all of us!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arora753 (May 17, 2017)

This time all jan or may be feb month cleared..for 233914.


----------



## ashter2000 (Apr 20, 2017)

Good Luck to all the guys


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

sho3ib91 said:


> If i get invited ill let you know guys I have a DOE 5/1/2017 so i think im the closest. Best of luck to all of us!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes. Kindly inform us if you were invited so that we can have an idea whether only 70 pointers are invited or both 70 and 65 pointers are invited. Good Luck!


----------



## Arora753 (May 17, 2017)

DN7C said:


> Yes. Kindly inform us if you were invited so that we can have an idea whether only 70 pointers are invited or both 70 and 65 pointers are invited. Good Luck!


I think mate u also got a invite any way all the very best to u ..


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

Arora753 said:


> I think mate u also got a invite any way all the very best to u ..


Ha Ha  
I am waiting for the invitation for almost 5 months.
so :fingerscrossed: and thanks a lot for the wishes!


----------



## olive92 (Jul 8, 2017)

*Invite Time - Round 1*

So the invites will be sent out at 12AM Canberra time? so like.. in 12 hours?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Arora753 said:


> Countdown is start guys for tomorrow round.. all d very best ganesh zaback and who else in jan round. Guys if u got ur shot. Don,t forget this expat form. U guys have to let us know ur exp for further process as well.


Don't worry we will try ! Plus there are more knowledgeable persons in the visa lodge board.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

umarmakyana said:


> Guys, were occuptaion ceilings out before the draw last year?


No. Not in SkillSelect website as far as I checked.


----------



## Arora753 (May 17, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Don't worry we will try ! Plus there are more knowledgeable persons in the visa lodge board.




I know zaback. I am just kidding mate. Take it easy.


----------



## umarmakyana (Jan 20, 2017)

Although situation would become a lot clearer in next few hours but keeping in mind that there are only going to be 1000 invites, I am not too hopeful. I guess, mostly 70 pointers would get the invites and may be some 65 ones too. Do not see DOE moving more than 2 weeks. I wish I am wrong.


----------



## olive92 (Jul 8, 2017)

umarmakyana said:


> Although situation would become a lot clearer in next few hours but keeping in mind that there are only going to be 1000 invites, I am not too hopeful. I guess, mostly 70 pointers would get the invites and may be some 65 ones too. Do not see DOE moving more than 2 weeks. I wish I am wrong.


Are you claiming points for work ?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

umarmakyana said:


> Although situation would become a lot clearer in next few hours but keeping in mind that there are only going to be 1000 invites, I am not too hopeful. I guess, mostly 70 pointers would get the invites and may be some 65 ones too. Do not see DOE moving more than 2 weeks. I wish I am wrong.


Yes, it applied to all the occupation like 50-60 places, but only 23339 and 23335 got 423 and 391 invite on the 1st round. So, that can still happen but I hope it is cut to 200 else cut-off will hit 70 by Nov-Dec.

You can check here : https://web.archive.org/web/20160714110801/http://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil


----------



## umarmakyana (Jan 20, 2017)

olive92 said:


> Are you claiming points for work ?


Only had 2 years of experience. So could not do anything with it


----------



## umarmakyana (Jan 20, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Yes, it applied to all the occupation like 50-60 places, but only 23339 and 23335 got 423 and 391 invite on the 1st round. So, that can still happen but I hope it is cut to 200 else cut-off will hit 70 by Nov-Dec.
> 
> You can check here : https://web.archive.org/web/20160714110801/http://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil


Wish history repeats itself but agree, should not be more than 200 invites or else 65 pointers who entered will suffer.

And also 2339 was not pro rata at that time so that could also have been reason for 423 invites. This time it is pro rata


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Yes, it applied to all the occupation like 50-60 places, but only 23339 and 23335 got 423 and 391 invite on the 1st round. So, that can still happen but I hope it is cut to 200 else cut-off will hit 70 by Nov-Dec.
> 
> You can check here : https://web.archive.org/web/20160714110801/http://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil


Spot on! Great work as always! cheers!
zaback21, if you could analyse all the facts and figures you'd be possible to forecast weather and natural disasters identifying various patterns and save thousands of innocent lives globally.


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

dn7c said:


> spot on! Great work as always! Cheers!
> Zaback21, if you could analyse all the facts and figures you'd be possible to forecast weather and natural disasters identifying various patterns and save thousands of innocent lives globally.


rofl


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

ganesh.eng said:


> rofl


 I mean, the people who actually make the predictions and then the people here in this forum. 

I'm simply suggesting zaback21 and ganesh.eng could do very important service to the mankind


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

DN7C said:


> Spot on! Great work as always! cheers!
> zaback21, if you could analyse all the facts and figures you'd be possible to forecast weather and natural disasters identifying various patterns and save thousands of innocent lives globally.


Ha ha thanks ! I think there are people who does 1000x better than me on those jobs lol !


----------



## umarmakyana (Jan 20, 2017)

Remember, 2339 was not a pro rata at this time of the year last time


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

umarmakyana said:


> Remember, 2339 was not a pro rata at this time of the year last time


Yes, Zaback and umarmakyana both have valid points. 
However, we are just hours away from knowing so we may discuss something else productive


----------



## Flo123 (Feb 21, 2017)

DN7C said:


> Flo123 said:
> 
> 
> > Fingers crossed for tonight guys.I know chances are slim for 60 pointers but im just hoping for good news as i submited EOI in Dec 2016.No other way to increase my points as i got the highest points for my ielts.Im already in Aus though on a 476 visa.Good luck to us all
> ...


age :25
qualification: 15 
language : 20
I'm stuck right on the edge mate,no hope at all


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

Flo123 said:


> age :25
> qualification: 15
> language : 20
> I'm stuck right on the edge mate,no hope at all


I guess you are below 24 years old. And your only chances are age points and work experience points, both which require waiting.


----------



## tnk009 (May 10, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Yes, it applied to all the occupation like 50-60 places, but only 23339 and 23335 got 423 and 391 invite on the 1st round. So, that can still happen but I hope it is cut to 200 else cut-off will hit 70 by Nov-Dec.
> 
> You can check here : https://web.archive.org/web/20160714110801/http://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil


Guys 
does anyone know what was the visa date of effect when DIPC conducted 1st round in July 2016?
Like this year their starting point would be 3rd Jan'17 for 2339xx.
This will give some indication how much they may clear in first lot (or month).
Anyway, the suspense will be over in few hours.
Sit tight!!


----------



## Sammani (Oct 31, 2016)

Good luck friends... hope everybody will be so lucky to have the long waited gift


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

tnk009 said:


> Guys
> does anyone know what was the visa date of effect when DIPC conducted 1st round in July 2016?
> Like this year their starting point would be 3rd Jan'17 for 2339xx.
> This will give some indication how much they may clear in first lot (or month).
> ...


After 9 March 2016 round : 31 places were left in 2339. * 969/1000*

https://web.archive.org/web/20160404110731/http://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil

After 23 March 2016 round : The ceiling is full. *1000/1000*

https://web.archive.org/web/20160405214513/http://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil

So, the cut-off date for 60 points can be assumed from 23 March roughly. That means For 3.5 months, all those accumulated 60 + pointers were invited on July 6.

In any case, we will know in an hour what happens. Lets not waste any more energy and concentrate on visa lodgement.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

Sammani said:


> Good luck friends... hope everybody will be so lucky to have the long waited gift


Thanks for the wishes Sam, and wish you for a speedy grant!


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Flo123 said:


> age :25
> qualification: 15
> language : 20
> I'm stuck right on the edge mate,no hope at all


How old are you ? Do you have an Accord degree ?


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

One more hour to go!

isn't it ?


----------



## bulop (Dec 5, 2016)

My agent applied on behalf of me. I only know eoi id. Any chance i can check tonights invitation round ? Or i have to wait my agents reply ?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

bulop said:


> My agent applied on behalf of me. I only know eoi id. Any chance i can check tonights invitation round ? Or i have to wait my agents reply ?


You need the password too to login.


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

So did any of you receive the good news?


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

hasansins said:


> So did any of you receive the good news?


:drama: anyone ??

I have to wait till my agent confirms.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

hasansins said:


> So did any of you receive the good news?


Nope. It looks weird. Not even the 75 points guys got any yet. Lets hope its not another server issue.


----------



## joshyakovlev (Jun 14, 2017)

Nothing here yet, eagerly waiting to see if anyone else has.


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

Dude do they really have so much of a big deal with their servers? I mean delay in grants are somewhat understandable but delay in invites? I believe such an organization as DIBP should be able to do better than this.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

Two computer and network guys with 70 and 80 points on myimmitracker have updated as invited just now.


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

Looks like it started. Good luck to you all 2339ers!


----------



## joshyakovlev (Jun 14, 2017)

233914 75 Points 9 June 17, invitation received.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

joshyakovlev said:


> 233914 75 Points 9 June 17, invitation received.


Congrats !!!


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

hasansins said:


> Dude do they really have so much of a big deal with their servers? I mean delay in grants are somewhat understandable but delay in invites? I believe such an organization as DIBP should be able to do better than this.


None of the people can lodge EOI on the new 2621 yet. 

But it seems, SkillSelect is fine now and I hope quota is not reduced much.


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> None of the people can lodge EOI on the new 2621 yet.
> 
> But it seems, SkillSelect is fine now and I hope quota is not reduced much.


I am praying for you guys. I believe quota is the same if not more for 2339.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

joshyakovlev said:


> 233914 75 Points 9 June 17, invitation received.


I saw your update on myimmitracker too. Congratulations arty: and thanks for updating us.


----------



## Wombat0285 (Feb 15, 2017)

Hi congratulations to all of those that got an invitation today. My husband has 60 points as an ET and we are wondering when we will get an invite. He will have 65 points in October due to 8 years work experience. Did anyone get an invite with 60 or 65 points?


----------



## ShawnC (Apr 15, 2017)

Wombat0285 said:


> Hi congratulations to all of those that got an invitation today. My husband has 60 points as an ET and we are wondering when we will get an invite. He will have 65 points in October due to 8 years work experience. Did anyone get an invite with 60 or 65 points?


70points...still waiting........


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

Seriously not even all 70 pointers got invite?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

hasansins said:


> Seriously not even all 70 pointers got invite?


I know. That's so disappointing cos 2339 is not as bad as 2335 or 2611.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

Only a 75 pointer got lucky !


----------



## Arora753 (May 17, 2017)

Surprise no one else get it yet even 70 pointers. Looks weird


----------



## ShawnC (Apr 15, 2017)

Any 70pointer got it? My EOI submitted on 06/04/17 and I'm still waiting........

Do i stand a chance?


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

does that mean, there were a lot of 75, 80 pointers?


----------



## olive92 (Jul 8, 2017)

Guys, why haven't the occupation ceilings been updated?


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

ShawnC said:


> Any 70pointer got it? My EOI submitted on 06/04/17 and I'm still waiting........
> 
> Do i stand a chance?


 only a 75 pointer has updated on myimmitracker.


----------



## olive92 (Jul 8, 2017)

DN7C said:


> I saw your update on myimmitracker too. Congratulations arty: and thanks for updating us.


Can you please share the URL? Thank you <3


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

olive92 said:


> Guys, why haven't the occupation ceilings been updated?


We are expecting it to be updated along with the 12th July round results after a weeks time.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

olive92 said:


> Can you please share the URL? Thank you <3


here's the link, https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc189


----------



## lupilipid (Aug 5, 2016)

Go to sleep. This round should have been completed by the time you wake up. And you will get a much clearer picture then than now.


----------



## olive92 (Jul 8, 2017)

DN7C said:


> here's the link, https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc189


Thank you so much!!  :*


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

so, the wait continues ....... 



logging off:smash: Good night guys.


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

DN7C said:


> so, the wait continues .......
> 
> 
> 
> logging off:smash: Good night guys.


Hahaha I expected this to happen 

Sent from my SM-A720F using Tapatalk


----------



## umarmakyana (Jan 20, 2017)

is it just me or other guys also seeing 70 pointers being invited on immitracker. A guy with 70 in January 5 got invite


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

It seems new cut off increased to 75 for 2339. At least for the first round. I believe next rounds will decrease to 65 rapidly.


----------



## lupilipid (Aug 5, 2016)

hasansins said:


> It seems new cut off increased to 75 for 2339. At least for the first round. I believe next rounds will decrease to 65 rapidly.


Would that be a good thing or a bad thing? It seems to me that it is a bad thing for 65 pointers but a good thing if you can manage to get 70 points


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

hasansins said:


> It seems new cut off increased to 75 for 2339. At least for the first round. I believe next rounds will decrease to 65 rapidly.


If one 70 pointer has been invited means technically cut off cannot be 75 it shall be 70


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

ganesh.eng said:


> If one 70 pointer has been invited means technically cut off cannot be 75 it shall be 70


Did someone with 70 pts got invite? If so then yes 70 would be the new cut off. Thanks for the correction mate.


----------



## ShawnC (Apr 15, 2017)

hasansins said:


> Did someone with 70 pts got invite? If so then yes 70 would be the new cut off. Thanks for the correction mate.


70points EOI submitted 06/04/17. No luck


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

DN7C said:


> does that mean, there were a lot of 75, 80 pointers?





ganesh.eng said:


> Hahaha I expected this to happen
> 
> Sent from my SM-A720F using Tapatalk


If I am want to be optimistic, then I will say they only invited 30-40 people and hence cut-off points stayed at 75. 

If being pessimistic, then the occupation ceiling is set at 400 or so and hence the number of invite will be 30-40/rounds. Me, ganesh, DN7C and sho3ib91 (5 Jan) will make it and so will the people till April-May maybe. Will probably have to endure the long long wait then.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ShawnC said:


> 70points EOI submitted 06/04/17. No luck


That's the most disappointing news especially with 6 April DOE.


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> If I am want to be optimistic, then I will say they only invited 30-40 people and hence cut-off points stayed at 75.
> 
> If being pessimistic, then the occupation ceiling is set at 400 or so and hence the number of invite will be 30-40/rounds. Me, ganesh, DN7C and sho3ib91 (5 Jan) will make it and so will the people till April-May maybe. Will probably have to endure the long long wait then.


To be honest, I guess ceiling is reduced.
65 pointer might need to wait for long as everyone else will try to increase to 70 or above.

I am actually checking for IELTS dates for me. I will book sooner as I get to know the ceiling by next week

Sent from my SM-A720F using Tapatalk


----------



## lupilipid (Aug 5, 2016)

ganesh.eng said:


> To be honest, I guess ceiling is reduced.
> 65 pointer might need to wait for long as everyone else will try to increase to 70 or above.
> 
> I am actually checking for IELTS dates for me. I will book sooner as I get to know the ceiling by next week
> ...


Let's wait for official ceiling to be released before jumping to conclusions. This is just the first round. 

I just hope 233914 remains on the skilled list next financial year. I will get 70 points come February but it might be too late then for this financial year.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ganesh.eng said:


> To be honest, I guess ceiling is reduced.
> 65 pointer might need to wait for long as everyone else will try to increase to 70 or above.
> 
> I am actually checking for IELTS dates for me. I will book sooner as I get to know the ceiling by next week
> ...


That's what I feel too. No 70 pointers getting invite is a very very bad sign. Considering the number of 233914 EA issues to any engineering for a bad CDR, this was expected.


----------



## olive92 (Jul 8, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> That's what I feel too. No 70 pointers getting invite is a very very bad sign. Considering the number of 233914 EA issues to any engineering for a bad CDR, this was expected.


I am so sad, I am crying a little.


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

olive92 said:


> I am so sad, I am crying a little.


Come on mate Cheer up


Sent from my SM-A720F using Tapatalk


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

lupilipid said:


> Let's wait for official ceiling to be released before jumping to conclusions. This is just the first round.
> 
> I just hope 233914 remains on the skilled list next financial year. I will get 70 points come February but it might be too late then for this financial year.


Yes correct, But I was talking about my case. 

Sent from my SM-A720F using Tapatalk


----------



## tnk009 (May 10, 2017)

Guys:
Let dust get settled down so things will be clear in few days. I was expecting this to happen. 
It would be a mistake to consider that DIBP would invite almost half of ceiling in 1st round like they did last year. My guess is that this year they have not invited more than 100. Considering that they haven't invited since last 6 months, I am not surprised to see cut off as 75.

Sorry but I am expecting a similar result for 2nd round as well. May be more 70s. 

Cheer up. It was just round 1.


----------



## lupilipid (Aug 5, 2016)

From what I can see on ImmiTracker, even the other engineering occupations did not have too many invites for the 70 pointers. I see mostly 75 and 80 pointers getting invites. Naturally, the highest pointers get invited first. 

I will wait for the ceilings to be released before crying. There is no way they could dramatically reduce the ceilings for all the engineering occupations at the same time. So, there is still hope.


----------



## tnk009 (May 10, 2017)

lupilipid said:


> From what I can see on ImmiTracker, even the other engineering occupations did not have too many invites for the 70 pointers. I see mostly 75 and 80 pointers getting invites. Naturally, the highest pointers get invited first.
> 
> I will wait for the ceilings to be released before crying. There is no way they could dramatically reduce the ceilings for all the engineering occupations at the same time. So, there is still hope.


I guess they will keep the ceiling same but what is not clear is how Nz will be invited.
Will they be part of 189 OC or they have a separate quote like states?
If the ceiling is intact for 189 - general skilled migration. then we all have a good chance...sooner or later... 

Sleep tight..


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

lupilipid said:


> From what I can see on ImmiTracker, even the other engineering occupations did not have too many invites for the 70 pointers. I see mostly 75 and 80 pointers getting invites. Naturally, the highest pointers get invited first.
> 
> I will wait for the ceilings to be released before crying. There is no way they could dramatically reduce the ceilings for all the engineering occupations at the same time. So, there is still hope.


Only good thing happened is for 2335 and Accounting, it moved at 70 and 75. Civil is at 70 and it's not even pro rata ! 2611 at 75 pts is not even moving much. Lets wait for the ceiling to be released and hopefully we will know better.


----------



## Arora753 (May 17, 2017)

I guess bfore dibp will give surprise to all of us.. we can,t do anything. I am w8ing when they realese the things easily..


----------



## Zgembo12 (Sep 13, 2016)

whats the status of state sponsored vizas 190? could a 60+5 point person get in to NSW or QLD perhaps? Maybe we can all go to tazmania :/

PS: this day is very sad indeed....


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

tnk009 said:


> I guess they will keep the ceiling same but what is not clear is how Nz will be invited.
> Will they be part of 189 OC or they have a separate quote like states?
> If the ceiling is intact for 189 - general skilled migration. then we all have a good chance...sooner or later...
> 
> Sleep tight..


One thing we all forgot tonight. There are 1000 less invite this year on 1st round than last year when 2000 were invited on the 1st round. A 1000 less places explains why 233914 didn't moved to 70 or why Civil and Telecom which which never fills up, didn't even got invite at 65 when last year all civil at 60 got invite.

Ceiling may still be the same just not enough places per round.


----------



## anubhav_29 (Jan 7, 2015)

Did QLD removed Engineering Technologist from their list ?? i cant see that on QLD List


----------



## Mirna (Mar 20, 2017)

anubhav_29 said:


> Did QLD removed Engineering Technologist from their list ?? i cant see that on QLD List


Yes ,unfortunately, qld removed ET from the occupation list 

The question now is whether the EOIs ( which did not receive an invitation) submitted before today are considered invalid or there is still hope to get invited, specially that what happened this round is not a good indicator.


----------



## arif valani (Jun 18, 2017)

Hey guys, cheer up....can see a 70 pointer with doe 08/03/17 getting invited...so don't lose hope... I guess after few rounds cut-off will come down...


----------



## Zgembo12 (Sep 13, 2016)

Mirna said:


> Yes ,unfortunately, qld removed ET from the occupation list
> 
> The question now is whether the EOIs ( which did not receive an invitation) submitted before today are considered invalid or there is still hope to get invited, specially that what happened this round is not a good indicator.


removed? but didnt they just add it last week??? what?
also what do you think is the point requirement for NSW?


----------



## Mirna (Mar 20, 2017)

Zgembo12 said:


> Mirna said:
> 
> 
> > Yes ,unfortunately, qld removed ET from the occupation list
> ...


Yes that is true it is removed. 
As for nsw sponsorship chances are higher for those who have 70+ points and higher English scores


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

arif valani said:


> Hey guys, cheer up....can see a 70 pointer with doe 08/03/17 getting invited...so don't lose hope... I guess after few rounds cut-off will come down...


I believe, he got invited in the last years' session. Check his invitation date.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> One thing we all forgot tonight. There are 1000 less invite this year on 1st round than last year when 2000 were invited on the 1st round. A 1000 less places explains why 233914 didn't moved to 70 or why Civil and Telecom which which never fills up, didn't even got invite at 65 when last year all civil at 60 got invite.
> 
> Ceiling may still be the same just not enough places per round.


You have a point zaback21.
we may have to wait for another 2-3 rounds for an invite.

However, I feel bad for the 60 pointers waiting from the last year. They may have to explore other ways of scoring some extra points else forget this pursuit altogether.


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

DN7C said:


> You have a point zaback21.
> we may have to wait for another 2-3 rounds for an invite.
> 
> However, I feel bad for the 60 pointers waiting from the last year. They may have to explore other ways of scoring some extra points else forget this pursuit altogether.


Aonther 2-3 rounds shall be okay for me. If it's beyond that I only have IELTS to hope for.

As per Zaback less invites in one round would make an illusion of cutoff staying at 70/75 for a longer period and everyone will try to increase points and will make the scenario tougher. 

I guess apart from people with direct superior English, others even started the process mostly in 2016 thinking 60 is enough and increased it to 65 during the process. This may happen again with 65 pointers increasing to 70.


----------



## arif valani (Jun 18, 2017)

DN7C said:


> arif valani said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys, cheer up....can see a 70 pointer with doe 08/03/17 getting invited...so don't lose hope... I guess after few rounds cut-off will come down...
> ...


Yupp...my mistake...


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

arif valani said:


> Yupp...my mistake...


No worries


----------



## arif valani (Jun 18, 2017)

www.iscah.com/pro-rata-estimated-invitation-times-from-july-2017/

Looks like their assumption was right... Though the picture will be more clearer once the results are out...


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

ganesh.eng said:


> Aonther 2-3 rounds shall be okay for me. If it's beyond that I only have IELTS to hope for.
> 
> As per Zaback less invites in one round would make an illusion of cutoff staying at 70/75 for a longer period and everyone will try to increase points and will make the scenario tougher.
> 
> I guess apart from people with direct superior English, others even started the process mostly in 2016 thinking 60 is enough and increased it to 65 during the process. This may happen again with 65 pointers increasing to 70.


Yes Ganesh.eng, this has become a never ending race which gets tougher day by day.


----------



## Arora753 (May 17, 2017)

Hey guys don,t loose hope. There is another reason why nt they invited to much. Bcoz they,ve got to many files right which they unable to touch. That,s why they are not giving to many invites.so take it easy guys.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

DN7C said:


> You have a point zaback21.
> we may have to wait for another 2-3 rounds for an invite.
> 
> However, I feel bad for the 60 pointers waiting from the last year. They may have to explore other ways of scoring some extra points else forget this pursuit altogether.


60 pointers are done. I don't think they can ever hope for 233914 invite again. We have never seen cut-off points going down but more and more people are applying with higher number and more occupations are touching pro rata border.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ganesh.eng said:


> Aonther 2-3 rounds shall be okay for me. If it's beyond that I only have IELTS to hope for.
> 
> As per Zaback less invites in one round would make an illusion of cutoff staying at 70/75 for a longer period and everyone will try to increase points and will make the scenario tougher.
> 
> I guess apart from people with direct superior English, others even started the process mostly in 2016 thinking 60 is enough and increased it to 65 during the process. This may happen again with 65 pointers increasing to 70.


It is very much possible that ceilings are reduced for most occupation, but what is also very likely is the number of invites that's been issued last round.

I came to the realisation after civil cut-off points staying at 70 and no civil at 65 got invited. The last time civil people were invited were on 21 June ! So, what exactly happened in 21 days (only 7 days delay than usual as 14 days between rounds). 

21 June 2150/2174
7 June 2016/2174
24 May 1908/2174
10 May 1810/2174

So, the last 3 rounds saw invites of 134, 108, 98 places. So, civil gets roughly 110 places of people with 60+ every 14 days and can be assumed it has 150-180 people waiting in at 60+ for the last 21 days since last invite.

So, 1000 less place means 1000 less for pro rata as usually all the other non pro rata takes 600-700 places roughly based on 21 June results (lets assume it as 600 since civil got cut).

Accounting, 2613 and 2335 got 250-300 I believe since they moved so well, and the rest were left with 150-200 places. That doesn't leave more than 30 places per occupation and hence the problem. Which explains why Civil cut-off is at 70, meaning hardly anyone is invited from there when you consider last invite for civil happened 21 days ago.

The ceiling could still be reduced but the number of invite in each round is a worry. If they don't increase it to 3000-4000 next month, it will delay all invite unnecessarily.


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> It is very much possible that ceilings are reduced for most occupation, but what is also very likely is the number of invites that's been issued last round.
> 
> I came to the realisation after civil cut-off points staying at 70 and no civil at 65 got invited. The last time civil people were invited were on 21 June ! So, what exactly happened in 21 days (only 7 days delay than usual as 14 days between rounds).
> 
> ...


Bro! find a job in Google analytics. You have the potential to analyse any scenario 

Jokes apart, whether ceilings reduced or invitations reduced per round *end result is high Cut off staying for a longer period*. As I said before even though there are not many people waiting in the queue with that high points, low pointers looking at it from outside will make assumptions that high points needed and will try to increase the points for sure. Consequently, high points will stay further longer.

In nut shell, If you are under pro rata increase the points or try CANADA


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ganesh.eng said:


> Bro! find a job in Google analytics. You have the potential to analyse any scenario
> 
> Jokes apart, whether ceilings reduced or invitations reduced per round *end result is high Cut off staying for a longer period*. As I said before even though there are not many people waiting in the queue with that high points, low pointers looking at it from outside will make assumptions that high points needed and will try to increase the points for sure. Consequently, high points will stay further longer.
> 
> In nut shell, If you are under pro rata increase the points or try CANADA


Ha ha thanks ! Well it's indeed a difficult times times now. Lets hope the invitation per month increases else a lot of the occupations will go pro rata soon and long long wait.


----------



## dinesh309 (Jul 12, 2017)

Guys I was just wondering I have applied for 189 with 60 points as Engineering Technologist on 4th Aug 2016. I don't see any chances of invitations here other than increasing the score. Any suggestions


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

dinesh309 said:


> Guys I was just wondering I have applied for 189 with 60 points as Engineering Technologist on 4th Aug 2016. I don't see any chances of invitations here other than increasing the score. Any suggestions


No chance especially after last night. Try any state but NSW or take PTE and get 5 more at least if not more.

Plus you been waiting like a year now. Should have taken PTE and try improve. We been waiting for almost 6 months now and still no invite. So, you see the issue.


----------



## Arora753 (May 17, 2017)

dinesh309 said:


> Guys I was just wondering I have applied for 189 with 60 points as Engineering Technologist on 4th Aug 2016. I don't see any chances of invitations here other than increasing the score. Any suggestions



Mate *u* have to *w8* until occupation ceiling released. *Bcoz* its *nt* like that they don,t give 60 points invite. They,ve got many people *w8ing* in the cue with 65 and 60. So until unless occupation ceiling release *u* have to *w8*.

*Don't use text-speak* *- see Rule 6, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


----------



## Arora753 (May 17, 2017)

Yesterday they give 75 pointers invite. May be next round 70 and 65 only. They change their strategy


----------



## arif valani (Jun 18, 2017)

Arora753 said:


> Yesterday they give 75 pointers invite. May be next round 70 and 65 only. They change their strategy


I dont think its a strategy, its a system driven thing, someone with higher points gets an invite first. If by 26th july they receive a new 75 points application, he or she will be invited first before a jan 70 pointer...


----------



## Arora753 (May 17, 2017)

I think this time they change their strategy. There is no more scnerio first comes first. First round 75 or 80 pointers only second round 70-65 pointers only. And last 60.. because they know there are to many people on the cue. And if they decided first comes first then when they reach july or august month invites They reach october nov and its not gonna work like that specially 2339. So next couple rounds they will clear all 65 and 70 pointers first till date. There is still hope for 60 pointers.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Arora753 said:


> I think this time they change their strategy. There is no more scnerio first comes first. First round 75 or 80 pointers only second round 70-65 pointers only. And last 60.. bcoz they know there are to many people on the cue. And if they decided first comes first then when they reach july or august month invites They reach october nov and its nt gonna work like that specially 2339. So next couple rounds they will clear all 65 and 70 pointers first till date. There is still hope for 60 pointers.


I think you confused points and DOE. Points always comes first and if the points are equal, then they get separated through DOE. It has always been this way. So, no change of strategy. Else DIBP would have published it on their site.


----------



## Arora753 (May 17, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> I think you confused points and DOE. Points always comes first and if the points are equal, then they get separated through DOE. It has always been this way. So, no change of strategy. Else DIBP would have published it on their site.


Then only 75 pointers received invite yesterday. Even not 70 pointers yet get invite.why they didn,t give 70 pointers invite yet.?


----------



## arif valani (Jun 18, 2017)

Arora753 said:


> zaback21 said:
> 
> 
> > I think you confused points and DOE. Points always comes first and if the points are equal, then they get separated through DOE. It has always been this way. So, no change of strategy. Else DIBP would have published it on their site.
> ...


I guess there might be two reasons for this...
1.) Occupational ceiling is same but they had 40-45 applications pending of 75-80 pointers or
2) they have lowered the occupational ceiling and the number of seats available were grabbed by the 75 above pointers.

It will be more clear once they release the occupational ceiling list.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Arora753 said:


> Then only 75 pointers received invite yesterday. Even not 70 pointers yet get invite.why they didn,t give 70 pointers invite yet.?


Only 1000 people were invited yesterday and 2339 probably didn't even got 20-30 places and hence all of those went to 85, 80 and 75 pointers. I wouldn't be surprised even if all 75 pointers who submitted late didn't got cleared. Next round if it is still 30 places, 75 pointers will be cleared and then some 70. Then 2-3 rounds for 70 pointers to clear and then 65 pointers will get a chance. If they increase the places to 100 or so, 65 pointers can get invite July 26 too. All depends on how many they are inviting each round.


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Only 1000 people were invited yesterday and 2339 probably didn't even got 20-30 places and hence all of those went to 85, 80 and 75 pointers. I wouldn't be surprised even if all 75 pointers who submitted late didn't got cleared. Next round if it is still 30 places, 75 pointers will be cleared and then some 70. Then 2-3 rounds for 70 pointers to clear and then 65 pointers will get a chance. If they increase the places to 100 or so, 65 pointers can get invite July 26 too. All depends on how many they are inviting each round.


I believe this july round was much better than last years for ET group considering last year they invite 423 at once :S


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

hasansins said:


> I believe this july round was much better than last years for ET group considering last year they invite 423 at once :S


An established, methodical invitation system is always preferred rather than one which surprises us annually. :madgrin:


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

hasansins said:


> I believe this july round was much better than last years for ET group considering last year they invite 423 at once :S


Yes, it is very much better even though we may wait. 

I wish last years they didn't though. This caused 2339 to go pro rata and now we been waiting for 6 months with 65 and no invite yet and not sure if we will get it next month or so.

And now you are also waiting for grant too.


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

*unofficial-skill-select-results-july-12th-2017*

Third party article. 
Unofficial Skill Select results for July 12th 2017 - Iscah


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Yes, it is very much better even though we may wait.
> 
> I wish last years they didn't though. This caused 2339 to go pro rata and now we been waiting for 6 months with 65 and no invite yet and not sure if we will get it next month or so.
> 
> And now you are also waiting for grant too.


Yes, unfortunately . But deep down I believe everything happens for good reason. As long as we work our hardest to accomplish our goal I believe things will turn out well in the end. 

There is nothing I can do more to quicken my grant at this point as I worked my hardest to accomplish my goal and now I have to wait. Maybe if my agent listened and front loaded my documents I would have gotten my grant by now. But she refused to do so and unfortunately I can not force someone to do my will.

I am positive you and other people waiting with 65 points will receive their invites in August wave if not 2nd wave of July! :whoo:


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

hasansins said:


> Yes, unfortunately . But deep down I believe everything happens for good reason. As long as we work our hardest to accomplish our goal I believe things will turn out well in the end.
> 
> There is nothing I can do more to quicken my grant at this point as I worked my hardest to accomplish my goal and now I have to wait. Maybe if my agent listened and front loaded my documents I would have gotten my grant by now. But she refused to do so and unfortunately I can not force someone to do my will.
> 
> I am positive you and other people waiting with 65 points will receive their invites in August wave if not 2nd wave of July! :whoo:


That is a typical agent attitude. However good luck and see you in oz


----------



## Arora753 (May 17, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Only 1000 people were invited yesterday and 2339 probably didn't even got 20-30 places and hence all of those went to 85, 80 and 75 pointers. I wouldn't be surprised even if all 75 pointers who submitted late didn't got cleared. Next round if it is still 30 places, 75 pointers will be cleared and then some 70. Then 2-3 rounds for 70 pointers to clear and then 65 pointers will get a chance. If they increase the places to 100 or so, 65 pointers can get invite July 26 too. All depends on how many they are inviting each
> 
> 
> I really don,t know mate. May be you are right. But july month invite cannot go to far that,s for sure.they have to start july month invite soon in next month or to so. They cannot take to the oct or nov. They have to start july month invite in aug or last sep.even if occupation ceiling shows still there is no idea hw many invites they will give next few rounds.


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

Arora753 said:


> zaback21 said:
> 
> 
> > Only 1000 people were invited yesterday and 2339 probably didn't even got 20-30 places and hence all of those went to 85, 80 and 75 pointers. I wouldn't be surprised even if all 75 pointers who submitted late didn't got cleared. Next round if it is still 30 places, 75 pointers will be cleared and then some 70. Then 2-3 rounds for 70 pointers to clear and then 65 pointers will get a chance. If they increase the places to 100 or so, 65 pointers can get invite July 26 too. All depends on how many they are inviting each
> ...


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

hasansins said:


> Yes, unfortunately . But deep down I believe everything happens for good reason. As long as we work our hardest to accomplish our goal I believe things will turn out well in the end.
> 
> There is nothing I can do more to quicken my grant at this point as I worked my hardest to accomplish my goal and now I have to wait. Maybe if my agent listened and front loaded my documents I would have gotten my grant by now. But she refused to do so and unfortunately I can not force someone to do my will.
> 
> I am positive you and other people waiting with 65 points will receive their invites in August wave if not 2nd wave of July! :whoo:


I believe it too hasansins.
If there's something to happen, it will happen and it will take some amount of time. All you can do is try your best and wait for the result. On the other hand, if there are reasons which prevent something from happening, no matter how hard you try, it will not happen. Therefore, what matters most is trying your best to achieve your outcome.

btw, best of luck for your grant hasansins!


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Arora753 said:


> I really don,t know mate. May be you are right. But july month invite cannot go to far that,s for sure.they have to start july month invite soon in next month or to so. They cannot take to the oct or nov. They have to start july month invite in aug or last sep.even if occupation ceiling shows still there is no idea hw many invites they will give next few rounds.


I think you are not grasping what pro rata, cut-off points, cut-off dates and date of effect really means. I will suggest googling and reading about it.

In any case, why won't July invite can't go far makes no sense when Jan invite still hasn't yet came for us in July yet.

Accounting guys are waiting for almost a year now and 2611 is also on the way. That's how pro rata system works. And yes, if there are too many people at 70+ and ceiling is reduced, then we at 65 won't get invite. There is nothing unusual about that too either. That's how pro rata works.


----------



## dfrancis (Jul 12, 2017)

A little off topic. Thank you so much for this thread. A little late entrant to the forum and so thankful to God that I stumbled upon this site.

I got a positive assessment for Engineering Technologist on June 16 and lodged my application immediately. 

The breakup of my points are as follows
Age (31)- Points 30
English Language Ability - 20 ( gave both IELTS and PTE)
Qualifications - 15
Partner skills - 5
Total - 70 points.

Have gone through a registered agent. Did not get through on today's list( at least that's what the agent said). Fingers crossed on the next one.

Looking forward to being more active on the group and wishing all the aspirants the very best.

Regards


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

dfrancis said:


> A little off topic. Thank you so much for this thread. A little late entrant to the forum and so thankful to God that I stumbled upon this site.
> 
> I got a positive assessment for Engineering Technologist on June 16 and lodged my application immediately.
> 
> ...


Welcome and best of luck to you too. Hopefully you will get it on July 26 and also let us know if you do !


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

dfrancis said:


> A little off topic. Thank you so much for this thread. A little late entrant to the forum and so thankful to God that I stumbled upon this site.
> 
> I got a positive assessment for Engineering Technologist on June 16 and lodged my application immediately.
> 
> ...



Yep ! you will most probably receive an invitation on July 26th.
Welcome to the thread


----------



## lupilipid (Aug 5, 2016)

ganesh.eng said:


> Third party article.
> Unofficial Skill Select results for July 12th 2017 - Iscah


The article seems to have gotten a point wrong. They say only 70+ pointers have been invited in all occupations. But according to Immitracker, a few 60 pointers have been invited from a few occupations.

Anyway, it does not affect us but thought I would point it out.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

lupilipid said:


> The article seems to have gotten a point wrong. They say only 70+ pointers have been invited in all occupations. But according to Immitracker, a few 60 pointers have been invited from a few occupations.
> 
> Anyway, it does not affect us but thought I would point it out.


Exactly,,, As my original profession electrical engineer(60) with assessment as ET.


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

ganesh.eng said:


> That is a typical agent attitude. However good luck and see you in oz





I like your attitude! This is such a positive and powerful statement, "Good luck & see you in OZ"..

I guess perhaps this is the best thread so far..


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

lupilipid said:


> The article seems to have gotten a point wrong. They say only 70+ pointers have been invited in all occupations. But according to Immitracker, a few 60 pointers have been invited from a few occupations.
> 
> Anyway, it does not affect us but thought I would point it out.


Yes mate. That's why I said third party article. Not 100% trustworthy 

Sent from my SM-A720F using Tapatalk


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

shets said:


> I like your attitude! This is such a positive and powerful statement, "Good luck & see you in OZ"..
> 
> I guess perhaps this is the best thread so far..


Best thread so far :whoo: with some unlucky civil, mechanical, electrical, electronic, aeronautical, chemical ..... Engineers :frown:

EA is directly responsible for this mess, and I wonder how many ETs they've assessed a few years ago


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

hasansins said:


> Yes, unfortunately . But deep down I believe everything happens for good reason. As long as we work our hardest to accomplish our goal I believe things will turn out well in the end.
> 
> There is nothing I can do more to quicken my grant at this point as I worked my hardest to accomplish my goal and now I have to wait. Maybe if my agent listened and front loaded my documents I would have gotten my grant by now. But she refused to do so and unfortunately I can not force someone to do my will.
> 
> I am positive you and other people waiting with 65 points will receive their invites in August wave if not 2nd wave of July! :whoo:



Even though I was troubled by consultants in the past; I went ahead this time as well. Only to be disappointed again! I guess even after hiring expensive good for nothing consultants, onus is on us to deliver. Sad you have to wait though! Wish you a speedy grant!!


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

DN7C said:


> Best thread so far :whoo: with some unlucky civil, mechanical, electrical, electronic, aeronautical, chemical ..... Engineers :frown:
> 
> EA is directly responsible for this mess, and I wonder how many ETs they've assessed a few years ago


May be that's because earlier ENGINEERS who went through their assessment as PE have not met the competency level they were expecting from a PE.

That would have made them be more strict during assessment 

Sent from my SM-A720F using Tapatalk


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

DN7C said:


> Best thread so far :whoo: with some unlucky civil, mechanical, electrical, electronic, aeronautical, chemical ..... Engineers :frown:
> 
> EA is directly responsible for this mess, and I wonder how many ETs they've assessed a few years ago




ET is like an umbrella now. More aptly a basket of different engineering streams. Good thing is hard to do away with completely. Unlike, other direct engineering streams, which may eventually not help the applicant as it would be removed. My guess is ET would stay for some time at least perhaps longer than most direct engineering which has an exclusive code for itself. 
However, they have learnt their lessons from last years debacle of almost inviting half the quota in one go. This cost few people who are waiting anxiously with 65 points. So, wisely they are going slow to attract the very best!


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

ganesh.eng said:


> May be that's because earlier ENGINEERS who went through their assessment as PE have not met the competency level they were expecting from a PE.
> 
> That would have made them be more strict during assessment
> 
> Sent from my SM-A720F using Tapatalk




Spot on! They closely monitor intakes and their contributions. I guess they were more liberal in the past with assessment, invites & grants. If you observe each passing year is only making it harder!
That of course is the whole purpose of getting people from overseas who can contribute positively to Australia. They want the very best from the lot.


----------



## lupilipid (Aug 5, 2016)

shets said:


> ET is like an umbrella now. More aptly a basket of different engineering streams. Good thing is hard to do away with completely. Unlike, other direct engineering streams, which may eventually not help the applicant as it would be removed. My guess is ET would stay for some time at least perhaps longer than most direct engineering which has a exclusive code for itself.
> However, they have learnt their lessons from last years debacle of almost inviting half the quota in one go. This cost few people who are waiting anxiously with 65 points. So, wisely they are going slow to attract the very best!


I don't know man. I feel like ET would be removed from the occupation list next year. They removed 233999 this year and it is a very similar occupation to ETs.


----------



## Arora753 (May 17, 2017)

No i don,t think so ET is not removed yet. Because engg aus gives lots of occupation to same certification Engineers technologist. So they will not going to remove atleast next year.


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

lupilipid said:


> I don't know man. I feel like ET would be removed from the occupation list next year. They removed 233999 this year and it is a very similar occupation to ETs.




Firstly remain hopeful. Secondly like any other case, it generally works on need based. Why would they keep the occupation code alive if there's no requirement of the same in their country. In this case both the oz govt. & the applicant would suffer.

EA has put many different engineering streams in one basket. This actually is the strength of this group. Had it been one or two engineering, they would have thought to do away with it. How can they possibly do in this group's case when so many associated engineering streams are involved. Unless there is a slowdown in the economy or policy changes, I don't see that happening. 

Besides, chin up man! We have the whole year ahead of us. A lot can happen provided one has points for backup. 65 at least!


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

lupilipid said:


> I don't know man. I feel like ET would be removed from the occupation list next year. They removed 233999 this year and it is a very similar occupation to ETs.


233999 is back, So it's highly unlikely they need to remove 2339 group because they have full control over occupation. If they want they can control the 2339 with high cut off and less ceiling. Which is already happening.



Sent from my SM-A720F using Tapatalk


----------



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

ganesh.eng said:


> 233999 is back, So it's highly unlikely they need to remove 2339 group because they have full control over occupation. If they want they can control the 2339 with high cut off and less ceiling. Which is already happening.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A720F using Tapatalk


Hi mate,
233999 is not back. I misinterpreted the info but Zaback cleared it later (he is a genius).
That list which I shared was for 186 visa not for 189/190/489. It was written in quite a misleading way. Not that it would effect you in any way but thought of just updating you.


----------



## Arora753 (May 17, 2017)

Friends don,t panic.May be lot of us got invite and visa.. may be some don,t.Whatever will happen in future is best for us..so take it easy guys


----------



## shacanozo (Dec 24, 2016)

guys , when is the next invitation round ??


----------



## lupilipid (Aug 5, 2016)

shets said:


> Firstly remain hopeful. Secondly like any other case, it generally works on need based. Why would they keep the occupation code alive if there's no requirement of the same in their country. In this case both the oz govt. & the applicant would suffer.
> 
> EA has put many different engineering streams in one basket. This actually is the strength of this group. Had it been one or two engineering, they would have thought to do away with it. How can they possibly do in this group's case when so many associated engineering streams are involved. Unless there is a slowdown in the economy or policy changes, I don't see that happening.
> 
> Besides, chin up man! We have the whole year ahead of us. A lot can happen provided one has points for backup. 65 at least!


https://www.acacia-au.com/anzsco/233999.php

233999 also has three engineering streams in it. However, it still got removed. 
Also Australian economy is slowing down every passing day and the DIBP change their policy whenever it suits them. So, you never know what will happen to ETs come next year.


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

nishish said:


> Hi mate,
> 233999 is not back. I misinterpreted the info but Zaback cleared it later (he is a genius).
> That list which I shared was for 186 visa not for 189/190/489. It was written in quite a misleading way. Not that it would effect you in any way but thought of just updating you.


Ahhh okay sorry.
One occupation can be removed when people do not apply too.

Sent from my SM-A720F using Tapatalk


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

lupilipid said:


> https://www.acacia-au.com/anzsco/233999.php
> 
> 233999 also has three engineering streams in it. However, it still got removed.
> Also Australian economy is slowing down every passing day and the DIBP change their policy whenever it suits them. So, you never know what will happen to ETs come next year.


Mate, new fiscal year has just started we have whole one year to get invited. If you think it will be removed for next year then increase your points to 70/75 and get invited

Sent from my SM-A720F using Tapatalk


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

ganesh.eng said:


> Mate, new fiscal year has just started we have whole one year to get invited. If you think it will be removed for next year then increase your points to 70/75 and get invited
> 
> Sent from my SM-A720F using Tapatalk




Absolutely. We can only do what is in our hands..& not worry about their DIBP plans. It may affect us. However, the whole system is designed to get the best and for the benefit of Australia as they see it. 

Valid points here.. whole year in front of us & increase your points to make yourself eligible. 

Else hope.


----------



## samliu1993 (Jul 14, 2017)

Hi all, I have been reading your posts as a visitor for the past few days and didn't register until now.  May I ask if it is safe for me securing an invite in either next round (12th July) or the very first round in August with my EOI of 70 points being submitted by an agent on the 26th of July? p.s. I am also an engineering technologist. Thanks in advance


----------



## samliu1993 (Jul 14, 2017)

samliu1993 said:


> Hi all, I have been reading your posts as a visitor for the past few days and didn't register until now.  May I ask if it is safe for me securing an invite in either next round (12th July) or the very first round in August with my EOI of 70 points being submitted by an agent on the 26th of July? p.s. I am also an engineering technologist. Thanks in advance


Sorry I meant next round of invite as on the 26th of July. thanks


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

samliu1993 said:


> Sorry I meant next round of invite as on the 26th of July. thanks


There's a very good chance of getting invited on the 26th with 70 points, if not August 1st round for sure.


----------



## jass123 (May 10, 2016)

Hi everyone,

I had submitted EOI as ET for QLD on 4 july'17, Yesterday I saw on QLD website, from 12 july'17 onwards ET has been removed from QSOL list, due to huge accumulation of EOI in this occupation & not giving invitation anymore or allowing to submit new EOI.

My query is that those applicants who able submit EOI between 1st July to 11th july will be considered for future invitation process or not or ET occupation is removed for the whole year.

Pl respond.

Thanks.


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

jass123 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I had submitted EOI as ET for QLD on 4 july'17, Yesterday I saw on QLD website, from 12 july'17 onwards ET has been removed from QSOL list, due to huge accumulation of EOI in this occupation & not giving invitation anymore or allowing to submit new EOI.
> 
> ...




I can understand your concern. Excerpts from the official website,
_
"Engineering Technologist (233914) was taken off our Queensland Skilled Occupations Lists (QSOL) on 11 July 2017 – please note we will not be accepting any new EOIs under this occupation from the 12 July 2017 at this stage. We have received a very large number of EOIs for this occupation.

We are currently not issuing any more invitations to lodge an application with BSMQ. However, if some of the current invitees do not respond in the requested time frame, we will issue further invitations to some of those in the current queue."_


The last line clearly mentions that they will be processing applications which they have received till 11th July 2017. In the event if none of the applicants secure a state nomination, then they would focus on applicants in the current queue.
Since, you can count yourself as an early bird for applying on 4th July 2017, you stand a good chance for being nominated provided you fit their criteria. 

Also, keep your fingers crossed as there is no way you can figure out how many people have applied before you.


----------



## shacanozo (Dec 24, 2016)

Dears 
Is first invitation round must be conducted on 12?? Still I can't see update on border website


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

shacanozo said:


> Dears
> Is first invitation round must be conducted on 12?? Still I can't see update on border website


It will be visible only after a week or so. So you have to wait until next Wednesday. :typing:


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

Seems rain of grants decided not to come this year. Very dry first 2 weeks of July in terms of grants...


----------



## imhardik88 (Oct 9, 2016)

shets said:


> I can understand your concern. Excerpts from the official website,
> _
> "Engineering Technologist (233914) was taken off our Queensland Skilled Occupations Lists (QSOL) on 11 July 2017 – please note we will not be accepting any new EOIs under this occupation from the 12 July 2017 at this stage. We have received a very large number of EOIs for this occupation.
> 
> ...


Even we are waiting since last 1 yr for ET grant. 😔

Sent from my LG-K332 using Tapatalk


----------



## shacanozo (Dec 24, 2016)

Dears
Along with Engineering technologist there are several engineering categories under Other Engineering Professionals. I want to know how are the invitation distributed between them.
Is there an especial quota for each category?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shacanozo said:


> Dears
> Along with Engineering technologist there are several engineering categories under Other Engineering Professionals. I want to know how are the invitation distributed between them.
> Is there an especial quota for each category?


The categories are divided based on the 1st 4 digits of the AANZSCO code

So each category has a overall quota
So all 2339 codes would have common quota
Cheers


----------



## adnan.zahir (Jul 17, 2017)

*need help*

hello can anyone please help my my CDR was approved by eng Australia im a telecom engr my total points for 189 are 60 and for 190 are 65 when can i receive an invitation i submitted my eoi on 11 june 2017


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

adnan.zahir said:


> hello can anyone please help my my CDR was approved by eng Australia im a telecom engr my total points for 189 are 60 and for 190 are 65 when can i receive an invitation i submitted my eoi on 11 june 2017




No straight answers for this. People with 65 have been waiting for a while. No update on quota or cut off as yet.

Don't construe it as discouragement. Check if points can be increased. Otherwise, brace yourself for a long wait or perhaps no invite at all. Things would be clearer after the first round results are made known publicly.


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

samliu1993 said:


> Hi all, I have been reading your posts as a visitor for the past few days and didn't register until now.  May I ask if it is safe for me securing an invite in either next round (12th July) or the very first round in August with my EOI of 70 points being submitted by an agent on the 26th of July? p.s. I am also an engineering technologist. Thanks in advance




You surely have a bright chance of an invite with 70 points. Lets hope the wait isn't long. We can expect to get a clearer understanding once results of the first couple of invitation rounds are made known. 
Certainly, you are in the hunt!


----------



## 23188977 (Jul 17, 2017)

Hi everyone. 
I am applying under occupation 233912 agricultural engineer. I have updated EOI in mid June'17 with 65 points. 
I can get 5 points more in August'17 for completing 8 years if experience.
Now matter of concern is-
I have my assessment letter from EA received in 2015 with my experience mentioned since 2009. I have worked with one employer from Aug2009 to Nov16. After that I have changed employer. 
Can someone please suggest that to claim 5 pts more next month do I need to get assessment again or can I get it update directly in my skillselect? 

Please suggest with your best knowledge. 

Best regards
Ria


----------



## samliu1993 (Jul 14, 2017)

shets said:


> You surely have a bright chance of an invite with 70 points. Lets hope the wait isn't long. We can expect to get a clearer understanding once results of the first couple of invitation rounds are made known.
> Certainly, you are in the hunt!


Thanks for your reply. I made a typo in my post as I meant the agent has submitted the EOI on the 26th of June with 70 points. My estimation is second round of July or 1st round of August. I am surely to be invited within this year right?


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

samliu1993 said:


> Thanks for your reply. I made a typo in my post as I meant the agent has submitted the EOI on the 26th of June with 70 points. My estimation is second round of July or 1st round of August. I am surely to be invited within this year right?




Look I can understand your concern. Like I have said, you clearly have an edge over other people who have 65 points. With 70 points you have a good chance of getting an invite sooner than most people!

When is the question & it is anybody's guess!


----------



## lupilipid (Aug 5, 2016)

Just got home from giving PTE exam for the second time. Missed superior English for speaking at my first attempt by 3 points.

Looks like I won't reach my target this time around as well. Fumbled on one or two words in "Read Aloud" twice. And missed a few words on "Repeat Sentence" 2 or 3 times as well. At least I skipped the words I forgot and spitted out the words which I could remember.

If I fail this time as well, I am planning on joining the E2 language course. Anyway, results should be out in couple days. Will keep you guys posted.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

lupilipid said:


> Just got home from giving PTE exam for the second time. Missed superior English for speaking at my first attempt by 3 points.
> 
> Looks like I won't reach my target this time around as well. Fumbled on one or two words in "Read Aloud" twice. And missed a few words on "Repeat Sentence" 2 or 3 times as well. At least I skipped the words I forgot and spitted out the words which I could remember.
> 
> If I fail this time as well, I am planning on joining the E2 language course. Anyway, results should be out in couple days. Will keep you guys posted.


speaking out the words which you could remember always recommended than mumbling. Good Luck


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

So far no updates from DIBP?


----------



## lupilipid (Aug 5, 2016)

ganesh.eng said:


> So far no updates from DIBP?


Some said today. Some were saying it would be released on Friday. Moat likely, we will need to wait for a couple more days.


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

lupilipid said:


> Some said today. Some were saying it would be released on Friday. Moat likely, we will need to wait for a couple more days.


Waiting with uncertainty has become part of life for me since January


----------



## lupilipid (Aug 5, 2016)

ganesh.eng said:


> Waiting with uncertainty has become part of life for me since January


Do not worry. You will get it soon. You can also try to get superior English and increase your points to 75. You will get invited in the next round itself.


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

lupilipid said:


> Do not worry. You will get it soon. You can also try to get superior English and increase your points to 75. You will get invited in the next round itself.


hahaha Yes, I know this 75 story. What I meant as uncertainty was waiting for new list and to know the waiting period. 

The list was released on Jun 30th which really tested our patience and now this ceiling. 
Waiting is not a problem but waiting without knowing whether such waiting is worth is a problem for me


----------



## arif valani (Jun 18, 2017)

http://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2017/07/2018Target.pdf

Got this from iscah website. Don't know whether it is reliable or not, but can this be an indication of occupational ceilings remaining same?


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

arif valani said:


> http://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2017/07/2018Target.pdf
> 
> Got this from iscah website. Don't know whether it is reliable or not, but can this be an indication of occupational ceilings remaining same?


It is trustworthy because it was released by DIBP during the budget announcement in May. 

Fact Sheet: 2017-18 Migration Programme planning levels

For us how that 43990 is distributed among all the occupations eligible for 189, does matter.


----------



## tnk009 (May 10, 2017)

Guys,
I read very shocking news in latest ISCAH news letter. http://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2017/07/newsletter229.pdf
Go to section 8: Slump in morale at DIBP.

We all can smell that something is going on inside DIBP and this could be a very valid reason for this delay in publishing any useful info.

Hope they resolve their internal rift soon or at least don't make us suffer for your conflict with management. 
Really sad to read this  

Cheers.


----------



## arif valani (Jun 18, 2017)

ganesh.eng said:


> arif valani said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2017/07/2018Target.pdf
> ...


Oh ok...
But then, I hope that new zealand stream is not a part of this number (43990), otherwise we will have to be ready with occupational ceilings going down by 30-40%. ( I hope i am totally wrong but the numbers say the same)


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

arif valani said:


> Oh ok...
> But then, I hope that new zealand stream is not a part of this number (43990), otherwise we will have to be ready with occupational ceilings going down by 30-40%. ( I hope i am totally wrong but the numbers say the same)


That is the twist. Still, we do not know how NZ Pathway effects 189.


----------



## bvkarthik1988 (Jul 14, 2017)

Hi buddy,
Myself karthik. I have applied same as you yesterday 13 july 2017. (30+15+10) - 55+5 NSW state . I am also an biomedical engineer. Can i know did u receive any response as its been already an year.

Did u get invitation and if so how much time it took for you


----------



## lupilipid (Aug 5, 2016)

I received my PTE scores already. About 12 hours after the exam. Wow. Received 79+ in all sections except for speaking. AGAIN. My speaking score was much lower this time around as well. 60 compared to my last attempt's 76.

Booked another test one month from now which was the earliest available date. Spent another 330 dollars and wasting valuable time as well. This is so frustrating.


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

lupilipid said:


> I received my PTE scores already. About 12 hours after the exam. Wow. Received 79+ in all sections except for speaking. AGAIN. My speaking score was much lower this time around as well. 60 compared to my last attempt's 76.
> 
> Booked another test one month from now which was the earliest available date. Spent another 330 dollars and wasting valuable time as well. This is so frustrating.




Mate,

This thread is essentially for people who are PR aspirants through 2339 channel. However, I can empathise with you. Good you have scored well in other sections.

Check oral fluency & pronunciation. You may be scoring less and hence low scores in PTE - speaking. Would suggest practise & even more practise in these areas. There are many threads and videos available. Also, book a mock test. If still you are struggling then I guess look at other English test options!


----------



## arif valani (Jun 18, 2017)

lupilipid said:


> I received my PTE scores already. About 12 hours after the exam. Wow. Received 79+ in all sections except for speaking. AGAIN. My speaking score was much lower this time around as well. 60 compared to my last attempt's 76.
> 
> Booked another test one month from now which was the earliest available date. Spent another 330 dollars and wasting valuable time as well. This is so frustrating.


I had gone through the same thing, but luckily was able to score in my last attempt. Concentrate on speaking fluently. See that there are no 'ummm' in between and according to some (don't know whether it is true or not) in describe image and re-tell lecture, fluency matters more than content.


----------



## tnk009 (May 10, 2017)

Folks
Please post ur comments in relevant thread. There is a separate thread for PTE where plenty of help is available. Keep this tread only for discussion on 2339xx only.

Good luck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

bvkarthik1988 said:


> Hi buddy,
> Myself karthik. I have applied same as you yesterday 13 july 2017. (30+15+10) - 55+5 NSW state . I am also an biomedical engineer. Can i know did u receive any response as its been already an year.
> 
> Did u get invitation and if so how much time it took for you


I don't think NSW has started their nomination yet for this year. Biomed might have some chances but 55 is too low. 60 would have given you at least some chance. I will suggest getting 10 more PTE points and get to 65 and try for 189 or 190 whichever comes sooner.

If you want 190 at 55+5, then try any state but NSW. NSW won't even look at anything less than 65+5 now.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

zaback21 said:


> I don't think NSW has started their nomination yet for this year. Biomed might have some chances but 55 is too low. 60 would have given you at least some chance. I will suggest getting 10 more PTE points and get to 65 and try for 189 or 190 whichever comes sooner.
> 
> If you want 190 at 55+5, then try any state but NSW. NSW won't even look at anything less than 65+5 now.


second that, totally agree.


----------



## Ilay (May 19, 2014)

zaback21 said:


> I don't think NSW has started their nomination yet for this year. Biomed might have some chances but 55 is too low. 60 would have given you at least some chance. I will suggest getting 10 more PTE points and get to 65 and try for 189 or 190 whichever comes sooner.
> 
> If you want 190 at 55+5, then try any state but NSW. NSW won't even look at anything less than 65+5 now.




Hey Zaback, do you think I would have any chance with 65+5 for NSW with biomedical engineering if I submit EOI around the end of August? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Ilay said:


> Hey Zaback, do you think I would have any chance with 65+5 for NSW with biomedical engineering if I submit EOI around the end of August?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yes, very much. In 2339 category, Aero, Biomed last year got invited at 65+5. But usually one goes for 189 so that invite is usually wasted. Lets see how the ceilings and cut-off dates goes, then you can probably stick with 189 only as it is better.


----------



## Ilay (May 19, 2014)

Ilay said:


> Hey Zaback, do you think I would have any chance with 65+5 for NSW with biomedical engineering if I submit EOI around the end of August?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




I have two year Australian study which matches with the Australian education requirement. However, in Acacia points calculator it says that the course you study has to be relevant to the nominated occupation, which I had studied diploma of marketing and diploma of business management. On the other hand on immigration webpage's point calculator, there isnt such a requirement. 

I am confused about whether I can obtain 5 points extra or not as before I had applied for temporary graduation visa 485 and the visa had been refused because the courses I took werent closely relevant to my occupation..

Does anybody have any idea about it?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ilay (May 19, 2014)

zaback21 said:


> Yes, very much. In 2339 category, Aero, Biomed last year got invited at 65+5. But usually one goes for 189 so that invite is usually wasted. Lets see how the ceilings and cut-off dates goes, then you can probably stick with 189 only as it is better.




My biggest concern is that i will lose work experience at the end of July 2018, it will drop down to under 3 years..are you saying that having pr would be faster if i stick with 189 than 190?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Ilay said:


> My biggest concern is that i will lose work experience at the end of July 2018, it will drop down to under 3 years..are you saying that having pr would be faster if i stick with 189 than 190?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


How can you lose work experience and under 3 years ? Was work exp done like 7 years ago ?

I am saying state nomination is unpredictable and they may invite you now or you may never get any invite ever, who wants to live with such uncertainty ???

Plus if things stays like last year, you should hopefully get your 189 before this years quota runs out if you apply next month Aug with 65 points.

If you are in a hurry, then try any state in Australia but leave NSW alone lol. They don't want anybody in pro rata who is not good enough for 189. This won't make any sense but that's how NSW 190 is with pro rata occupations.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Ilay said:


> I have two year Australian study which matches with the Australian education requirement. However, in Acacia points calculator it says that the course you study has to be relevant to the nominated occupation, which I had studied diploma of marketing and diploma of business management. On the other hand on immigration webpage's point calculator, there isnt such a requirement.
> 
> I am confused about whether I can obtain 5 points extra or not as before I had applied for temporary graduation visa 485 and the visa had been refused because the courses I took werent closely relevant to my occupation..
> 
> ...


Ask this on the visa lodge board or search expatforum or google regarding it. I have seen both, one saying you can, others saying you can't.

Or else try ask DIBP regarding it.


----------



## Ilay (May 19, 2014)

zaback21 said:


> How can you lose work experience and under 3 years ? Was work exp done like 7 years ago ?
> 
> I am saying state nomination is unpredictable and they may invite you now or you may never get any invite ever, who wants to live with such uncertainty ???
> 
> ...




Yea mate, i resigned in 2011, thats why I am in a bit hurry. I am not confident with PTE just yet, I assume I can submit my EOI at the end of August or in the beginning of September. Do you think I should work harder and be ready before a certain time in August?

I thought with NSW I could get it faster..but of course if 189 invited earlier, I would have gone with 189.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ilay (May 19, 2014)

Ilay said:


> Yea mate, i resigned in 2011, thats why I am in a bit hurry. I am not confident with PTE just yet, I assume I can submit my EOI at the end of August or in the beginning of September. Do you think I should work harder and be ready before a certain time in August?
> 
> I thought with NSW I could get it faster..but of course if 189 invited earlier, I would have gone with 189.
> 
> ...




Only Queensland nominates biomedical engineers, which requires registration and I cannot register with so many years of gap I am afraid 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Ilay said:


> Yea mate, i resigned in 2011, thats why I am in a bit hurry. I am not confident with PTE just yet, I assume I can submit my EOI at the end of August or in the beginning of September. Do you think I should work harder and be ready before a certain time in August?
> 
> I thought with NSW I could get it faster..but of course if 189 invited earlier, I would have gone with 189.
> 
> ...


Try PTE and stick with 189 at 65 when you can. 

Now try other state but NSW at 55+5.


----------



## Ilay (May 19, 2014)

zaback21 said:


> Ask this on the visa lodge board or search expatforum or google regarding it. I have seen both, one saying you can, others saying you can't.
> 
> Or else try ask DIBP regarding it.




Does DIBP have an official email address for such questions? All I can find is their phone numbers 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

Ilay said:


> Does DIBP have an official email address for such questions? All I can find is their phone numbers
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


He must have meant the "Visa Lodge" threads here on Expat Forum.

for example, http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/1286865-189-eoi-invitations-july-2017-a.html

and, http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/1193809-189-visa-lodge-grant-gang-2017-a.html


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Ilay said:


> Does DIBP have an official email address for such questions? All I can find is their phone numbers
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


They have contact option in their site.

Contact us


> *Find an answer to your query*
> 
> Do you have a question regarding visa, citizenship, travel or trade, including bringing goods in and out of Australia? Let us help you find the right answer.
> See: Make an enquiry?





> *Social media*
> 
> We are on Twitter, Facebook, Instagram, YouTube and LinkedIn which can make it easier for us to communicate.
> See: Social media


----------



## Ilay (May 19, 2014)

zaback21 said:


> They have contact option in their site.
> 
> http://www.border.gov.au/about/contact




Thanks mate!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Zgembo12 (Sep 13, 2016)

Serious question guys. As someone with 60 points, Eng Technologist, what are my chances for 60+5 State Sponsorship.

Currently the following states are accepting Eng. Technologists:
NSW
Victoria
Tazmania
South Australia (Supplementary List, need 70+ Points / Relatives)

What would be a wait time and what would be points required? My original plan was to get in WA (Perth) but it seems like my plans are failing as I have been waiting since last October. I got the information about state sponsorship status from: https://www.anzscosearch.com/search/


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Zgembo12 said:


> Serious question guys. As someone with 60 points, Eng Technologist, what are my chances for 60+5 State Sponsorship.
> 
> Currently the following states are accepting Eng. Technologists:
> NSW
> ...


NSW won't invite anything less than 65+5 at leats and may be more - we don't know how this year will be.

So, that leaves Vic and Tas. See if you can fulfill their requirements.

In any case, why not just take PTE and get 10 more points and apply with 70 for 189. I think you will ace PTE with such IELTS score.


----------



## Zgembo12 (Sep 13, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> In any case, why not just take PTE and get 10 more points and apply with 70 for 189. I think you will ace PTE with such IELTS score.


Thanks for those words of encouragement. I just might try once more, this time with PTE.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Zgembo12 said:


> Thanks for those words of encouragement. I just might try once more, this time with PTE.


You will be surprised how much more you get. This will help: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12015801-post16349.html

Also, post on that thread for any queries you might have.


----------



## shacanozo (Dec 24, 2016)

Jey Everyone 
I have received email as Queensland Nomination - Invitation to lodge an application, they are asking me to lodge an application and they are asking for some documents.
I am living in Saudi Arabia and I couldn't recognize some of the documents they are asking for such as Evidence of Registration, Statement of service and Commitment statement

I really would appreciate your advice


----------



## lupilipid (Aug 5, 2016)

They still haven't released the occupation ceilings. This is ridiculous. They have another invitation round coming next Wednesday. They should release the results and ceilings before that.

DIBP has been very unprofessional for the past year or so.


----------



## BiomedicalEngineerSL (Dec 13, 2016)

*PTE Scores*

Hi Zaback21,

I have taken ielts 3 times and best scores were L9 R9 W7 S8
Since i tried 3 times and impossible to get 8 for writing i took PTE 2 times
My Scores were really bad for PTE L63 R62 W79 S47

Any advice?



zaback21 said:


> NSW won't invite anything less than 65+5 at leats and may be more - we don't know how this year will be.
> 
> So, that leaves Vic and Tas. See if you can fulfill their requirements.
> 
> In any case, why not just take PTE and get 10 more points and apply with 70 for 189. I think you will ace PTE with such IELTS score.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

shacanozo said:


> Jey Everyone
> I have received email as Queensland Nomination - Invitation to lodge an application, they are asking me to lodge an application and they are asking for some documents.
> I am living in Saudi Arabia and I couldn't recognize some of the documents they are asking for such as Evidence of Registration, Statement of service and Commitment statement
> 
> I really would appreciate your advice


Nobody here has been been invited yet let alone lodge a visa, so most people won't be able to answer any of your questions anyway.

So, you should direct your query now on the Visa lodge board :

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...1193809-189-visa-lodge-grant-gang-2017-a.html


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

lupilipid said:


> They still haven't released the occupation ceilings. This is ridiculous. They have another invitation round coming next Wednesday. They should release the results and ceilings before that.
> 
> DIBP has been very unprofessional for the past year or so.


Well its nothing new. I think once in April/May, they didn't even released the last round results even though the next round already happened.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

BiomedicalEngineerSL said:


> Hi Zaback21,
> 
> I have taken ielts 3 times and best scores were L9 R9 W7 S8
> Since i tried 3 times and impossible to get 8 for writing i took PTE 2 times
> ...


I don't think you are giving enough effort or following the format and techniques correctly. I can understand you getting less in Speaking, but it makes no sense you wouldn't even get 65+ in PTE Listening and Reading from 9 in IELTS. 

Try this tips, it will help: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12015801-post16349.html

I believe you can manage 79+ if you follow the format well and give some effort. And don't take PTE like IELTS. PTE is not IELTS. Make mistakes in PTE but show your English skills there. I made loads of mistakes in Speaking and still managed 89 while I thought I won't even manage 70. Practice and you will be fine and PTE is the way to go since you won't manage 8 in IELTS Writing.


----------



## dfrancis (Jul 12, 2017)

BiomedicalEngineerSL said:


> Hi Zaback21,
> 
> I have taken ielts 3 times and best scores were L9 R9 W7 S8
> Since i tried 3 times and impossible to get 8 for writing i took PTE 2 times
> ...


Hi BiomedicalEngineer

As the other members mentioned, there is a wealth of information about PTE/IELTS on a different thread. However thought would give my two cents, since I was sailing in the same boat from an IELTS perspective.

The main thing that I did differently to improve my score from a 7 to 8 was that I used my cousin's cursive writing book to make sure I get the text to be legible. Nowadays, we underestimate neat legible writing or rather we overestimate our ability. Adding to the trouble is our constant use of a computer/mobile and it just makes sure that we kill that skill altogether.

The second aspect was to improve my letter writing skills in terms of starting( acknowledging) and ending it with an action item. I also referred to S.Baverman Ace your IELTS for the formats( sorry about the advertisement).

The third point- I mistook the word limit criteria- I felt that I need to complete the essay in about 1000 words, while for that instance it was the other way around, i.e. at least 1000 words. These instruction do tend to be overlooked.

I was not able to ace the writing in PTE, but somehow managed the IELTS. Wishing you the very best buddy.

Regards


----------



## BiomedicalEngineerSL (Dec 13, 2016)

Thank you for the advice!


----------



## BiomedicalEngineerSL (Dec 13, 2016)

Thank you for the advice Zaback!




zaback21 said:


> I don't think you are giving enough effort or following the format and techniques correctly. I can understand you getting less in Speaking, but it makes no sense you wouldn't even get 65+ in PTE Listening and Reading from 9 in IELTS.
> 
> Try this tips, it will help: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12015801-post16349.html
> 
> I believe you can manage 79+ if you follow the format well and give some effort. And don't take PTE like IELTS. PTE is not IELTS. Make mistakes in PTE but show your English skills there. I made loads of mistakes in Speaking and still managed 89 while I thought I won't even manage 70. Practice and you will be fine and PTE is the way to go since you won't manage 8 in IELTS Writing.


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

So guys, new processing times might force us to have slight changes in our plans after invite


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

ganesh.eng said:


> So guys, new processing times might force us to have slight changes in our plans after invite


hey, ganesh.eng
What is this news?


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

ah, found the reason,

Global visa and citizenship processing times

:rant:


----------



## kiasuvivek (Mar 21, 2017)

Do you remember how much was it earlier?



DN7C said:


> ah, found the reason,
> 
> Global visa and citizenship processing times
> 
> :rant:


Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## lupilipid (Aug 5, 2016)

Oh Lord. I feel for some of you guys. You wait for months for an invite, but have to wait a further 8 months to get things finalized. If I recall correctly, the wait period was only about 4 months previously.

In case anyone of you is living in Australia, you can always get a bridging visa while you wait for the final decision.


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

I left a good job offer in feb thinking with 65 might get invited soon. Then quota finished but still waiting for the possible invitation date. 
Now as per this change grant will take another 8-11 months 

I have postponed some personal matters too locally to match the Initial entry date. Now all have gone for six. Need to plan again 

Sent from my SM-A720F using Tapatalk


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

I am pretty much f..ed up myself. I am expecting a baby boy on 26 november and didn't put my application on hold thinking that I might receive my visa. But now at the end of september I will e-mail and ask CO to put my case on hold until baby delivery. Hope things will start to escalate quickly in the upcoming months.


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

Apart from all our stories, i have a doubt whether pro rata or even other occupations will be invited tomorrow. DIBP has notified this morning that skillselect is down and to wait till further announcement 

Sent from my SM-A720F using Tapatalk


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

ganesh.eng said:


> Apart from all our stories, i have a doubt whether pro rata or even other occupations will be invited tomorrow. DIBP has notified this morning that skillselect is down and to wait till further announcement
> 
> Sent from my SM-A720F using Tapatalk


I think it will be fixed by tomorrow. It is like that since yesterday morning. Lets hope for the best that all of you will be invited tomorrow.


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

hasansins said:


> I think it will be fixed by tomorrow. It is like that since yesterday morning. Lets hope for the best that all of you will be invited tomorrow.


Thank you but i do not think i will get invited tomorrow. 
I wish you that your new champ brings all good vibes to you


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

ganesh.eng said:


> Thank you but i do not think i will get invited tomorrow.
> I wish you that your new champ brings all good vibes to you


Thank you very much! Do you know any cases that put their application on hold similar to what I will do?

I mean me and my wife both completed our medicals. Can we mail CO that we are expecting baby and put our case on hold like this?


----------



## lupilipid (Aug 5, 2016)

I feel like it is my duty to inform you this as I have been living in Australia for a while now. It is a country with high cost of living and it is not easy to find work here. Even to find part time work, you need to have a reference. 

For example, restaurant managers won't even hire you to wash dishes unless you have previous experience. You don't need experience to wash dishes. You can learn it in two days. But unfortunately, the economy is not so good here.

To put things in perspective, Australia is a huge country. But people from all over the country move to either Melbourne or Sydney to look for work. Not much opportunities available in the other states, or even in the other cities with Victoria or NSW. Why do you think regional sponsorship is even a thing? It is there in an effort to try and boost the economy in those regions.

I have friends who had good careers back home and regret migrating here. You might want to think twice before giving up on a good job offer or losing valuable time with family. Just my 2 cents. 

Other members living in Australia, feel free to weigh in.


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

hasansins said:


> Thank you very much! Do you know any cases that put their application on hold similar to what I will do?
> 
> I mean me and my wife both completed our medicals. Can we mail CO that we are expecting baby and put our case on hold like this?


Sorry i am not aware of after invite procedures. Zaback or others may help you


----------



## Mirna (Mar 20, 2017)

I hope that after tomorrow's round things are clearer, so that, at least we can plan what to do the next months. 
It is becoming more frustrating every day with new the disappointing announcements every now and then from DIBP


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

Mirna said:


> I hope that after tomorrow's round things are clearer, so that, at least we can plan what to do the next months.
> It is becoming more frustrating every day with new the disappointing announcements every now and then from DIBP


Agree with you. It's hard to bear all the bad news with still no 12th July round results/occupation ceilings. :mad2:


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

DN7C said:


> Agree with you. It's hard to bear all the bad news with still no 12th July round results/occupation ceilings. :mad2:


Think about these

-ever changing rules from DIBP 
-Ever increasing cut off points
-Ever increasing waiting time for invitation
-Once invited, waiting for grant for another 8-11 months
-not knowing when and how to leave the current job
-once granted not sure about finding a job
-If we are migrating with family double the trouble.


So stressful one to two years ahead. 
New Reality of Australian dream


----------



## australis (Mar 26, 2017)

lupilipid said:


> I feel like it is my duty to inform you this as I have been living in Australia for a while now. It is a country with high cost of living and it is not easy to find work here. Even to find part time work, you need to have a reference.
> 
> For example, restaurant managers won't even hire you to wash dishes unless you have previous experience. You don't need experience to wash dishes. You can learn it in two days. But unfortunately, the economy is not so good here.
> 
> ...


Definitely some people are not satisfied or face misfortune, but there are hundreds of thousands of recent migrants who beg to differ.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

ganesh.eng said:


> Think about these
> 
> -ever changing rules from DIBP
> -Ever increasing cut off points
> ...


Being uncertain about the occupation ceilings, cut-off points and date, ITA, visa grant, IED, leaving current job, permanent move, bringing in wife and kid, new job, and settling down makes me insane. Probably all these will take another 5 or more years  

sigh :brick:


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

DN7C said:


> Being uncertain about the occupation ceilings, cut-off points and date, ITA, visa grant, IED, leaving current job, permanent move, bringing in wife and kid, new job, and settling down makes me insane. Probably all these will take another 5 or more years
> 
> sigh :brick:


:deadhorse:


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

lupilipid said:


> I feel like it is my duty to inform you this as I have been living in Australia for a while now. It is a country with high cost of living and it is not easy to find work here. Even to find part time work, you need to have a reference.
> 
> For example, restaurant managers won't even hire you to wash dishes unless you have previous experience. You don't need experience to wash dishes. You can learn it in two days. But unfortunately, the economy is not so good here.
> 
> ...



For starters, you certainly have a valid point! I would have a different point of opinion though. For instance, if you want to buy a house or a car or an electronic item. Would you walk straight to the concerned person and buy it upfront? The answer would most likely be a big no! People do a lot of research before buying a car, house or an electronic item. They consider options and select the best fit as per their budget..

Accordingly, before Australia chose us, we chose Australia. Every immigrant is aware of the challenges ahead. For some it is less challenging & for some it takes a while. 

Australia is a large country with very little arable land. Most people reside in cities and closer to the coast. The country is very thinly populated with only about 24 million inhabitants. The economy has its limitations. It can never be a huge sized economy. Hence, outsiders would struggle to find jobs. Even more the general populace is well educated. 

So, the choice is ours on how to make it big! Australia can only provide a gateway!


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

ganesh.eng said:


> Think about these
> 
> -ever changing rules from DIBP
> -Ever increasing cut off points
> ...




Agree Mate! Hold on tight!! Don't give up yet! On a positive note, you have that many days extra to make the IED on Australian shores!


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

ganesh.eng said:


> :deadhorse:




Is that your interpretation of "keep walking"! 

or 

"Take the bull by the horn"!


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

shets said:


> Is that your interpretation of "keep walking"!
> 
> or
> 
> "Take the bull by the horn"!


The animal is DIBP 
dead rubber for sometime


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

shets said:


> Agree Mate! Hold on tight!! Don't give up yet! On a positive note, you have that many days extra to make the IED on Australian shores!


Cheers mate
Of course, I have to hold on. I was talking about the present reality for a 233914 with 65points.


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

ganesh.eng said:


> Cheers mate
> Of course, I have to hold on. I was talking about the present reality for a 233914 with 65points.




It is certainly not easy! Giving up is not option too!


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

shets said:


> It is certainly not easy! Giving up is not option too!


What is your timeline mate?
You sound so positive and courageous!! Keep it up


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

ganesh.eng said:


> What is your timeline mate?
> You sound so positive and courageous!! Keep it up




I have no option but to be!

My spouse is the primary applicant. In spite of having decent English, she had to appear 7-8 times. My Mara appointed agent left mid-way. We have been battling one problem after another. We struggled to get documents to convince our EA - CO, in spite of having all the paperwork. We finally succeeded though! We have been into this for the last 16 months now & counting!

Doesn't matter. We have lodged in June. Now we have to be content with the fact that we have a year in waiting period*! (*assuming current timelines)


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

shets said:


> I have no option but to be!
> 
> My spouse is the primary applicant. In spite of having decent English, she had to appear 7-8 times. My Mara appointed agent left mid-way. We have been battling one problem after another. We struggled to get documents to convince our EA - CO, in spite of having all the paperwork. We finally succeeded though! We have been into this for the last 16 months now & counting!
> 
> Doesn't matter. We have lodged in June. Now we have to be content with the fact that we have a year in waiting period*! (*assuming current timelines)


What is your spouse's occupation 233914?

You have great stories to tell your kids  Good luck


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

ganesh.eng said:


> What is your spouse's occupation 233914?
> 
> You have great stories to tell your kids  Good luck




Yes Mate! I have been following this group for a while now. The last thing I can see is the energy drop!

Wish you luck as well as to every deserving aspirant!


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

After seeing new processing times I decided to arrange a long vacation from 18th august to 4th of september . Maybe a good vacation is what we all need these days.


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

hasansins said:


> After seeing new processing times I decided to arrange a long vacation from 18th august to 4th of september . Maybe a good vacation is what we all need these days.




Brace yourself for some wait! I wish we could see faster visa grants!


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

ganesh.eng said:


> What is your spouse's occupation 233914?
> 
> You have great stories to tell your kids  Good luck


Hi

What convincing you had to do with CO? Your inputs will surely help others. Please share


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

sharma1981 said:


> Hi
> 
> What convincing you had to do with CO? Your inputs will surely help others. Please share




Mate,

It is a long story. I wish I could start a new thread, Maybe some other time!

Still, for your consumption,

EA as you know insists on third party documents. This is irrespective of the fact you have all documents in place right from offer to reliving, bank statements, etc. We struggled to arrange documents from third party due to many reasons. In short, initially salary was not taxable, pf statement cannot be obtained once a/c is closed & so on..


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Occupation Ceiling has turned in to a Rocky Horror Picture Show. Not sure if it is a comedy, musical or actually a horror or something else. Better watch the movie and try to chill in the meantime if one can.

These stressful mind games is costing us all of our times.


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Occupation Ceiling has turned in to a Rocky Horror Picture Show. Not sure if it is a comedy, musical or actually a horror or something else. Better watch the movie and try to chill in the meantime if one can.
> 
> These stressful mind games is costing us all of our times.


Why mate??
Anything released?


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Occupation Ceiling has turned in to a Rocky Horror Picture Show. Not sure if it is a comedy, musical or actually a horror or something else. Better watch the movie and try to chill in the meantime if one can.
> 
> These stressful mind games is costing us all of our times.


I think they will announce it on 2nd week of August. We are not going to see new ceilings so soon in my opinion.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ganesh.eng said:


> Why mate??
> Anything released?


Not releasing is the horror or as I think it has turned in to a joke. 25 July and we still don't know anything.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

hasansins said:


> I think they will announce it on 2nd week of August. We are not going to see new ceilings so soon in my opinion.


Let's hope it's not that late. That will be a new record even for DIBP.

Or unless the processing time to release the Occupational Ceiling data has also gone to 8-11 weeks lol.


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

Just someone speculated that DIBP would release it on 2nd week of August and on August there would be many grants. I try to believe in this. At least giving me some hope that things would start moving again :/ .


----------



## Arora753 (May 17, 2017)

I think occupation ceiling will update bfore next round in august. 
Let,s hope for the best for all of us.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

4 more hours for the next round, right ? :spy:


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

DN7C said:


> 4 more hours for the next round, right ? :spy:


Yes. 4 more hrs and 14 mins. Lets hope at least the guy on 3rd Jan gets it, then we know its on 65 points. Else, it looks disappointing considering we don't know the ceiling yet and July month is almost gone.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Yes. 4 more hrs and 14 mins. Lets hope at least the guy on 3rd Jan gets it, then we know its on 65 points. Else, it looks disappointing considering we don't know the ceiling yet and July month is almost gone.


Considering what happened with the 75+ pointers on the 12th July, I'm expecting a few 75 pointers and a majority of 70 pointers will get invited today. Like you said, if a single 65 pointer gets invited, we could expect our invitations in the late August. Otherwise, this deep and dark drama will keep its horror till the next round.


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

Last 40 minutes good luck to all of you!


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

hasansins said:


> Just someone speculated that DIBP would release it on 2nd week of August and on August there would be many grants. I try to believe in this. At least giving me some hope that things would start moving again :/ .




Think over it! Of course there is no co-relation. They have slowed down the processing. It is as high as 9 months to 13 months. Based on this fact, I do not see visa grants raining anytime soon. Besides, DIBP recently updated their processing times!

I do not similarly see a rush of invites either. It is certainly disappointing to few of our fellow folks. Also, if they open up the invite gates, either that will further slow down existing processing times or it may have a reverse effect which could perhaps be quicker visa grants.

Also, if they also slow down invites, competition will only push points further up for invites!


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Lets see what happens tonight.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Lets see what happens tonight.


:fingerscrossed: 2 more minutes to go !!


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Haven't got the invite as expected. So, any 70 pointers or the guy on 3rd Jan with 65 pointers got invite ?


----------



## iamryeye (Jul 4, 2017)

Who got an invitation?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## iamryeye (Jul 4, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Haven't got the invite as expected. So, any 70 pointers or the guy on 3rd Jan with 65 pointers got invite ?




How many points do you have?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

iamryeye said:


> How many points do you have?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


65 points.


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

So far no one received invite on the forum at least.


----------



## sho3ib91 (Jul 3, 2017)

Still no invitation 65 points 5th Jan :S


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Haven't got the invite as expected. So, any 70 pointers or the guy on 3rd Jan with 65 pointers got invite ?


Let's give some time for the invited people to cherish the moment and update their status here and on myimmitracker


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

DN7C said:


> Let's give some time for the invited people to cherish the moment and update their status here and on myimmitracker


Lol 

Sent from my SM-A720F using Tapatalk


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

sho3ib91 said:


> Still no invitation 65 points 5th Jan :S
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Let's hope at least all the 70 pointers are done in this round ...:tsk:


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

Didn't see any 2339 invites this round.


----------



## iamryeye (Jul 4, 2017)

No invite for me. 70points july 1, 2017


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sho3ib91 (Jul 3, 2017)

DN7C said:


> Let's hope at least all the 70 pointers are done in this round ...:tsk:




Yes its been really frustrating I guess alot of 65 pointers increased their points and looks like there are many 70 pointers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sho3ib91 said:


> Yes its been really frustrating I guess alot of 65 pointers increased their points and looks like there are many 70 pointers
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


More like ceiling is reduced or not many 2339 guys are getting invited. Lets hope they didn't set the quota for 2339 at 14/round to prevent finishing the 2339 quota earlier like they did last year. We haven't even heard of a 70 pointers getting invited too.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

iamryeye said:


> No invite for me. 70points july 1, 2017
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


What ?:rant:
70 points with July 1st DOE and still no invite?

I wonder what's the cutoff date for 70 pointers?


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

Looks like there are many people with 70 points since march :/


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Only 2335 and 2613 moved to June-July for 70. Looks like they are only inviting these two occupations mostly in the last 2 round this month.

2335 July 5 @70
2613 June 10 @70

And we don't even know if 75 pointers been cleared yet for 2339.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> More like ceiling is reduced or not many 2339 guys are getting invited. Lets hope they didn't set the quota for 2339 at 14/round to prevent finishing the 2339 quota earlier like they did last year. We haven't even heard of a 70 pointers getting invited too.


oddly enough, no ET with 70,75 has updated their status


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

Are they inviting only certain occupations each round? Could it be new system?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

DN7C said:


> oddly enough, no ET with 70,75 has updated their status


I know. And Civil, Electrical, Electronics and Telecom guys don't know what is going on either. And that is the only thing that keeps my hope alive. Cos if they haven't, then it means 2339 is also getting fewer invites and not lower ceiling this year.


----------



## iamryeye (Jul 4, 2017)

Another waiting game. August 9


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

hasansins said:


> Are they inviting only certain occupations each round? Could it be new system?


It looks only 2613 and 2335 is getting all the favour for now.


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

The overall process has really slowed down. In one of the websites whose predictions have been right in the past was floating in the forums a while back..as per the site, 65 pointers have a long wait..probably January or March 2018..add to it the current processing times!

In either case, its a long road ahead! DIBP must do something..to keep the hopes alive of the aspirants!


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

I am guessing they are inviting in a new way. They might be changing the algorithms of skillselect to meet the exact current demands.

This may be the reason for not releasing results, less invitations per round and not publishing ceiling. 

I may be completely wrong. 

Sent from my SM-A720F using Tapatalk


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

hasansins said:


> Looks like there are many people with 70 points since march :/


Else, they are inviting only a very few people per round. :brick:


----------



## sho3ib91 (Jul 3, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> I know. And Civil, Electrical, Electronics and Telecom guys don't know what is going on either. And that is the only thing that keeps my hope alive. Cos if they haven't, then it means 2339 is also getting fewer invites and not lower ceiling this year.




It cant be 14/ round this will sum up to 700 invitations I think the wait will be longer now and DIBP are not professional at all this year


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

ganesh.eng said:


> I am guessing they are inviting in a new way. They might be changing the algorithms of skillselect to meet the exact current demands.
> 
> This may be the reason for not releasing results, less invitations per round and not publishing ceiling.
> 
> ...


I agree with you. Invitation system is definitely different than before.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sho3ib91 said:


> It cant be 14/ round this will sum up to 700 invitations I think the wait will be longer now and DIBP are not professional at all this year
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well the ceiling could be 700 this year as we don't know of it yet. In any case, this 14/round also changes from round to round.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

shets said:


> The overall process has really slowed down. In one of the websites whose predictions have been right in the past was floating in the forums a while back..as per the site, 65 pointers have a long wait..probably January or March 2018..add to it the current processing times!
> 
> In either case, its a long road ahead! DIBP must do something..to keep the hopes alive of the aspirants!


It won't be that bad. 2335 will almost getting down to 65 pointers next round since they hit July 6 with 70. So, its just selective invitation, that is the issue.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ganesh.eng said:


> I am guessing they are inviting in a new way. They might be changing the algorithms of skillselect to meet the exact current demands.
> 
> This may be the reason for not releasing results, less invitations per round and not publishing ceiling.
> 
> ...


Well last year 2339 guys got a lot in the first few rounds. It looks like, this year we are on the other end. Might have to wait for September now I guess.


----------



## sho3ib91 (Jul 3, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Well the ceiling could be 700 this year as we don't know of it yet. In any case, this 14/round also changes from round to round.




There is definitely something wrong because if they started inviting people than they know the occupation ceiling right!? So why do they not release it? Moreover, having only 1000 invitations per round is also weird and I think this is because they want to lower the number of visa applications or because of the Newzealand stream. I think they are trying something new but it is not working. Also the delay of invites for us is because of few invites per round it is obvious as 75 pointers were invited on 12th July with DOE 4th July so not many 75 pointers! It is just a matter of time


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> It won't be that bad. 2335 will almost getting down to 65 pointers next round since they hit July 6 with 70. So, its just selective invitation, that is the issue.




Well, I would not want it to that way too! Their predictions have fairly been right. Let's hope we get to a rain of visa invites! Hopefully, that will push the visa grants too..

Selective/delayed invite will only result in piling up of high pointers which could have a direct impact on people on the margin like 60 & 65 pointers..


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Well last year 2339 guys got a lot in the first few rounds. It looks like, this year we are on the other end. Might have to wait for September now I guess.


Can't even come to a decision of booking an exam. I dont want to sit again for an exam but DIBP is not releasing anything which makes life harder.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

ganesh.eng said:


> Can't even come to a decision of booking an exam. I dont want to sit again for an exam but DIBP is not releasing anything which makes life harder.


tell me more about the DIBP making our lives harder :ranger:







:mad2:


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ganesh.eng said:


> Can't even come to a decision of booking an exam. I dont want to sit again for an exam but DIBP is not releasing anything which makes life harder.


It's just we may have to wait for the invite. Cos non pro rata at 60/65 didn't receive invite either. So, they are only inviting a certain occupations only so far.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

ganesh.eng said:


> I am guessing they are inviting in a new way. They might be changing the algorithms of skillselect to meet the exact current demands.
> 
> This may be the reason for not releasing results, less invitations per round and not publishing ceiling.
> 
> ...


You have a good theory. However, they could publish the results right after a round. I mean, how hard it could be? The invitations have already been sent and they just have to publish the amount and the last persons DOE. This is just simply nuts :tsk:


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> It's just we may have to wait for the invite. Cos non pro rata at 60/65 didn't receive invite either. So, they are only inviting a certain occupations only so far.


I hope it is the case.
Again an exam is not easy for me with my present responsibilities


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ganesh.eng said:


> I hope it is the case.
> Again an exam is not easy for me with my present responsibilities


This is ruining all the plans though. Considering it takes 8 months for visa grant, now I may have to get PCC again. I got them in Feb for 476 visa and I will have to get them if Aug 23 doesn't happen.


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> This is ruining all the plans though. Considering it takes 8 months for visa grant, now I may have to get PCC again. I got them in Feb for 476 visa and I will have to get them if Aug 23 doesn't happen.


I do not know why you still in Bangla when you can make quick bucks in oz till you get 189


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

DN7C said:


> You have a good theory. However, they could publish the results right after a round. I mean, how hard it could be? The invitations have already been sent and they just have to publish the amount and the last persons DOE. This is just simply nuts :tsk:


Unfortunately can't use filth in this forum. Otherwise i would have reminded nicely the guy in charge of publishing results for DIBP


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ganesh.eng said:


> I do not know why you still in Bangla when you can make quick bucks in oz till you get 189


I don't want to go to Aus and work in part time jobs for long, it can make you depressed lol. Wanted my PR quick so can apply to all the engineering jobs as I am sick of reading only PR and citizens can apply. 

I am going 2nd week of Aug to Aus, bought my ticket yesterday. Was hoping to apply Aug 23, now it seems not so certain.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

One Environment Engineer-233915 with 80 points has been invited.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

DN7C said:


> One Environment Engineer 233915 with 80 points has been invited.


Thanks for the info, but that just makes it more depressing


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Thanks for the info, but that just makes it more depressing


I know, it makes things more complicated and uncertain. :argue:


----------



## Arora753 (May 17, 2017)

DN7C said:


> One Environment Engineer-233915 with 80 points has been invited.


Things get worst on this round too... no 1 really knows abt what,s wrong with dibp


----------



## sho3ib91 (Jul 3, 2017)

Guys cheer up ShawnC on immitracker got an invite 70 points and DOE 6th April


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sho3ib91 said:


> Guys cheer up ShawnC on immitracker got an invite 70 points and DOE 6th April
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


At least some good news. Finally, the 75 pointers is cleared if his info is correct.


----------



## sho3ib91 (Jul 3, 2017)

90% correct as this guy was eagerly waiting last round for an invite so it is certain for sure


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> At least some good news. Finally, the 75 pointers is cleared if his info is correct.


yay, finally some good news.

now I can sleep with some hope


----------



## seraphdutt (Jul 25, 2017)

Dear Sultan

When can I possible receive the invitation and what are chances of getting invitation for 233914 - Engineering Technologist ? 

EOI updated - 4th May 2017
Total Points - 65
Code - 233914.

Thanks
Seraph Loona


----------



## seraphdutt (Jul 25, 2017)

Hello

When can I possible receive the invitation and what are chances of getting invitation for 233914 - Engineering Technologist ? 

EOI updated - 4th May 2017
Total Points - 65
Code - 233914.

Thanks
Seraph Loona[/QUOTE]


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

seraphdutt said:


> Hello
> 
> When can I possible receive the invitation and what are chances of getting invitation for 233914 - Engineering Technologist ?
> 
> ...


No one can answer that question without any data. But if I were to make a guess than anywhere from Aug 9 to April 2018.


----------



## sho3ib91 (Jul 3, 2017)

Guys another good news a guy with DOE 13th April with 70 points got an invite on immitracker!! Its closer than we may think maybe by the 2nd round of August!! Cheer up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrKLRecard (Jul 25, 2017)

No invite this round for me. &#55357;&#56862; Was totally expecting one!

Occupation code: 233914
DOE: 15/06/2017
Points: 70

Maybe next round?


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

DrKLRecard said:


> No invite this round for me. �� Was totally expecting one!
> 
> Occupation code: 233914
> DOE: 15/06/2017
> ...


Dont worry you will get in the next invite because DOE @ 05/06/2017 got with 70 points yesterday in immitracker
So next is you .


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Oh yes, more good news as 5th June @ 70 points is confirmed. So, 70 pointers will most likely clear out next round and few 65 pointers could get invite. It looks like, they invited a lot more this round in 2339 than last one.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

From normal logic, it is easy to understand that people who filed EI on or before June 05 must have got invitation yesterday itself, if in case anyone here didn't get please reply here in this thread.
My calculation is that. 
DOE from June 05 to July month with 70 will be cleared in the next month and 65 pointers will get a chance in September or October for sure because the point requirement is coming down easily. No need to be worried about this. May be in next dec to February 60 pointers also will get a chance.:amen:


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

josygeorge000 said:


> From normal logic, it is easy to understand that people who filed EI on or before June 05 must have got invitation yesterday itself, if in case anyone here didn't get please reply here in this thread.
> My calculation is that.
> DOE from June 05 to July month with 70 will be cleared in the next month and 65 pointers will get a chance in September or October for sure because the point requirement is coming down easily. No need to be worried about this. May be in next dec to February 60 pointers also will get a chance.:amen:


60 pointers won't get invite, that's for sure unless ceiling is 3 x last year at 3000+. But yes, 65 pointers could or not get invite next round unless the DIBP invites other occupations at 65 too.

The way I feel is, they are inviting irrespective of quota but more based on points. Hence, why no civil, electrical, telecom or registered nurse at 65 is getting invite as only the 70 pointers got invite this round and mostly 75 the one before.

Only one registered nurse at 70 got invite yesterday.


----------



## lupilipid (Aug 5, 2016)

josygeorge000 said:


> From normal logic, it is easy to understand that people who filed EI on or before June 05 must have got invitation yesterday itself, if in case anyone here didn't get please reply here in this thread.
> My calculation is that.
> DOE from June 05 to July month with 70 will be cleared in the next month and 65 pointers will get a chance in September or October for sure because the point requirement is coming down easily. No need to be worried about this. May be in next dec to February 60 pointers also will get a chance.


We cannot calculate or predict anything until the ceilings are released


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> 60 pointers won't get an invite, that's for sure unless the ceiling is 3 x last year at 3000+. But yes, 65 pointers could or not get an invite next round unless the DIBP invites other occupations at 65 too.
> 
> The way I feel is, they are inviting irrespective of quota but more based on points. Hence, why no civil, electrical, telecom or registered nurse at 65 is getting an invite as only the 70 pointers got invite this round and mostly 75 the one before.
> 
> Only one registered nurse at 70 got invite yesterday.


You also may be correct and the thing is that registered nurses are very less in EOI. So I also doubt in that way that they are inviting on the basis of points. By the way, do you know anyone with 70 points @ before June 05?


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

lupilipid said:


> We cannot calculate or predict anything until the ceilings are released


When are they going to release it? Until then these predictions are the only way to think about it.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

josygeorge000 said:


> You also may be correct and the thing is that registered nurses are very less in EOI. So I also doubt in that way that they are inviting on the basis of points. By the way, do you know anyone with 70 points @ before June 05?


Which is exactly the reason why registered nurses won't get invite at 65 makes no sense and 70 pointers getting one. Same is the case for civil, telecom, electrical, architect and almost all other non pro rata occupations too. Only the higher pointers getting invited so far irrespective of occupations.

I know one British guy who was here last time during the invite round. Haven't seem him this time. Might have to check the board and find out if he got the invite. Not sure if he is before June 5 though.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

DrKLRecard said:


> No invite this round for me. �� Was totally expecting one!
> 
> Occupation code: 233914
> DOE: 15/06/2017
> ...


Please let us know once you get the invitation.


----------



## Arora753 (May 17, 2017)

This time 5/6/17 got invite with 70 points.. it means next roung some 70 pointers plus some 65 pointers will definately got and may be they will increase the invites as well from next round. As i predict bfore they have to finish july month invites in sep or oct.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Arora753 said:


> This time 5/6/17 got invite with 70 points.. it means next roung some 70 pointers plus some 65 pointers will definately got and may be they will increase the invites as well from next round. As i predict bfore they have to finish july month invites in sep or oct.


Sorry what you mean by July month invite in Sept-Oct ?


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Sorry what you mean by July month invite in Sept-Oct ?


He means that anyway 65 pointers will get a chance in next month either in the first or second invite.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

josygeorge000 said:


> He means that anyway 65 pointers will get a chance in next month either in the first or second invite.:fingerscrossed:


I thought next month is August and hence the confusion


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> i thought next month is august and hence the confusion


dont worry man you will be flying soon.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

josygeorge000 said:


> dont worry man you will be flying soon.


Yes, lets hope they keep the sort of invite they did in this round. It could happen in Aug 9 too.


----------



## mtakkol (Jun 9, 2014)

Does anybody have an estimation how many invites have been sent to 233914? 

Sent from my MI 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Yes, lets hope they keep the sort of invite they did in this round. It could happen in Aug 9 too.




I guess way forward is to track the guy who's on this thread with 70 points. He lodged his EOI recently. Once he gets invited a lot of things will be perhaps clearer!


----------



## dfrancis (Jul 12, 2017)

shets said:


> I guess way forward is to track the guy who's on this thread with 70 points. He lodged his EOI recently. Once he gets invited a lot of things will be perhaps clearer!


Hi Folks

I am yet to find anyone who got invited with 70points after 5th of June.
I just could not comprehend the fact that I did not make it this time as well :faint:.

Somehow I am not able to modify my signature, but net-net, I do have 70 points and had lodged my EOI on the 16th of June,2017.

:fingerscrossed:...should make it atleast in the next round. Wishing the best for the entire forum members out there.

Regards


----------



## DrKLRecard (Jul 25, 2017)

dfrancis said:


> Hi Folks
> 
> I am yet to find anyone who got invited with 70points after 5th of June.
> I just could not comprehend the fact that I did not make it this time as well :faint:.
> ...


EOI lodged June 15th for me. So I hope we both get it next round! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## dfrancis (Jul 12, 2017)

DrKLRecard said:


> EOI lodged June 15th for me. So I hope we both get it next round! :fingerscrossed:


Wishing you the very best as well.

Just noted on Immitracker that someone(UK) with 75points whose EOI was lodged on 15/06/17 has got through.

So definitely a glimmer of hope. It's going to be tense few days ahead.:clock:

Regards


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

dfrancis said:


> Wishing you the very best as well.
> 
> Just noted on Immitracker that someone(UK) with 75points whose EOI was lodged on 15/06/17 has got through.
> 
> ...




Wish both of you luck! (@ 70 pointers)

Guys keep the thread updated with your invite status! This will definitely lift the morale here..


----------



## ShawnC (Apr 15, 2017)

sho3ib91 said:


> 90% correct as this guy was eagerly waiting last round for an invite so it is certain for sure
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hello, yup thats me. Finally got it. All the best to you guys


----------



## dfrancis (Jul 12, 2017)

ShawnC said:


> Hello, yup thats me. Finally got it. All the best to you guys


ShawnC,

Congratulations buddy. As the news soaks in and you start putting things in place, please do keep adding your inputs, the journey so that it would help folks in understanding what next and also keeping the morale going. Have seen too many folks sulking or rather DIBP is doing their bit to make it that way.

Like someone said it's the journey that teaches you a lot about your destination.
Congrats once again.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

ShawnC said:


> Hello, yup thats me. Finally got it. All the best to you guys


Congratulations ShawnC!


----------



## mtakkol (Jun 9, 2014)

ShawnC said:


> Hello, yup thats me. Finally got it. All the best to you guys


Congrats! 


Sent from my MI 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ShawnC said:


> Hello, yup thats me. Finally got it. All the best to you guys


Congrats mate !


----------



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> 60 pointers won't get invite, that's for sure unless ceiling is 3 x last year at 3000+. But yes, 65 pointers could or not get invite next round unless the DIBP invites other occupations at 65 too.
> 
> The way I feel is, they are inviting irrespective of quota but more based on points. Hence, why no civil, electrical, telecom or registered nurse at 65 is getting invite as only the 70 pointers got invite this round and mostly 75 the one before.
> 
> Only one registered nurse at 70 got invite yesterday.


Yes, I think they are only inviting high points at the moment but still following some quota otherwise 2339 getting invited at 70 points ( DOE- 05/06/2017) and no accountant getting invited with 70 points would not justify this.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

nishish said:


> Yes, I think they are only inviting high points at the moment but still following some quota otherwise 2339 getting invited at 70 points ( DOE- 05/06/2017) and no accountant getting invited with 70 points would not justify this.


Oh yes of course. 

I mean every occupation got invited at 5 more points than their usual cut-off points on July 26. Hence, 75 for 2211 and 2611. 70 for 2335, 2339, 2613.

And no one got invited below 70 - which affected the non pro rata occupations. Hopefully, next round will see 65 pointers and in 1-3 more rounds, 60 pointers will start getting their invite too.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Compiled a list of the guys who are active on this board waiting for invite. Lets keep each other updated so we know how it goes on Aug 9 and later. Cheers !

*70 pointers: *

DrKLRecard : 15 June
dfrancis : 16 June
samliu1993: 26 June
iamryeye: 1 July

*65 pointers: *

sho3ib91 : 5 Jan
DN7C: 21 Jan
ganesh.eng: 24 Jan
zaback21: 25 Jan

umarmakyana: 22 Feb
Mirna: 27 Feb

seraphdutt: 4 May
ashter2000 : 30 May
tnk009: 5 June
23188977: mid June



sho3ib91 said:


> .............





ashter2000 said:


> ...........





DN7C said:


> Y..............





ganesh.eng said:


> ............





dfrancis said:


> ..........





DrKLRecard said:


> ...........





Mirna said:


> ................





iamryeye said:


> .........





seraphdutt said:


> .............





23188977 said:


> ....





samliu1993 said:


> ....





tnk009 said:


> ........





umarmakyana said:


> .........


----------



## sukar (Nov 26, 2016)

65 points
Eoi date 7th Feb 2017


----------



## tnk009 (May 10, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Compiled a list of the guys who are active on this board waiting for invite. Lets keep each other updated so we know how it goes on Aug 9 and later. Cheers !
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Zaback,
Great initiative. Keep up the good work


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samliu1993 (Jul 14, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Compiled a list of the guys who are active on this board waiting for invite. Lets keep each other updated so we know how it goes on Aug 9 and later. Cheers !
> 
> *70 pointers: *
> 
> ...



Hey thanks for the tag  I am still here delisted the fact that I haven't posted much for the past few days..I have to admit I was disappointed by the invitations being sent out to ET at the second round..1 question though --- are u guys sure 70 pointers are cleared till to the 5th June? its a bit too quick isn't it.. I thought 4th of April is a more reasonable date.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sukar said:


> 65 points
> Eoi date 7th Feb 2017


Thanks for letting me know. Will add you in the next post. 



tnk009 said:


> Zaback,
> Great initiative. Keep up the good work
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks !


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

samliu1993 said:


> Hey thanks for the tag  I am still here delisted the fact that I haven't posted much for the past few days..I have to admit I was disappointed by the invitations being sent out to ET at the second round..1 question though --- are u guys sure 70 pointers are cleared till to the 5th June? its a bit too quick isn't it.. I thought 4th of April is a more reasonable date.


Well there's a guy on 3rd of May also confirmed on ImmiTracker. The 5th June guy also replied and said he got the invite. We can't do anything but trust the info provided. In any case, this sees like 5 months of movement for 70 pointers. If they keep it up in the next round, 65 pointers will most likely get the invite cos there are only 2 months difference between June 5 and Aug 9.

But DIBP is also inviting in a weird way and it seems irrespective of occupations, higher pointers first (with some criteria). So, unless 2335, 2613 also hits 65 points, 2339 may not hit 65 too.


----------



## jacobbs (Jun 22, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Compiled a list of the guys who are active on this board waiting for invite. Lets keep each other updated so we know how it goes on Aug 9 and later. Cheers !
> 
> *70 pointers: *
> 
> ...


65 points
23 May


----------



## umarmakyana (Jan 20, 2017)

I think 65 pointer should pin their hopes on 2nd draw of August. It is highly likely that first draw will belong to 70 pointers


----------



## sho3ib91 (Jul 3, 2017)

Guys this is great news just relax I am certain that 65 pointer will be invited from Aug 9 or Aug 23 Max!!! It is obvious like last year there are not many 70+ pointers.
Next round will be a cheer up for everyone and all things will be more clear once the occupation ceiling is released.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

jacobbs said:


> 65 points
> 23 May


Thanks. Added.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sho3ib91 said:


> Guys this is great news just relax I am certain that 65 pointer will be invited from Aug 9 or Aug 23 Max!!! It is obvious like last year there are not many 70+ pointers.
> Next round will be a cheer up for everyone and all things will be more clear once the occupation ceiling is released.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We are all waiting for you to get invite first 



umarmakyana said:


> I think 65 pointer should pin their hopes on 2nd draw of August. It is highly likely that first draw will belong to 70 pointers


I want to believe Aug 9. There's no problem with hope !


----------



## sho3ib91 (Jul 3, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> We are all waiting for you to get invite first
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I think I will be invited Aug 9 I will tell you guys as soon as I know


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arif valani (Jun 18, 2017)

65 points
16th May


----------



## olive92 (Jul 8, 2017)

60 points 7 july

(will be updated to 65 points by 18 sep)


----------



## serta (Mar 21, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Compiled a list of the guys who are active on this board waiting for invite. Lets keep each other updated so we know how it goes on Aug 9 and later. Cheers !
> 
> *70 pointers: *
> 
> ...


Good job mate, thanks a lot.
My EOI with 65 points: 10/04

Good luck for everyone :fingerscrossed:


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

arif valani said:


> 65 points
> 16th May





serta said:


> Good job mate, thanks a lot.
> My EOI with 65 points: 10/04
> 
> Good luck for everyone :fingerscrossed:


Thanks added.


----------



## sho3ib91 (Jul 3, 2017)

Guys is the fact that your DOE changes when your birthday comes even if it will not change the points true or not?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sho3ib91 said:


> Guys is the fact that your DOE changes when your birthday comes even if it will not change the points true or not?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, its not true. The DOE on your dashboard is the correct one not the one shown in points breakdown. It's a thing of DIBP which calculates your points every year on your birthday and shows the wrong DOE. Only the Dashboard one matters.


----------



## Oliveiras (Feb 1, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> arif valani said:
> 
> 
> > 65 points
> ...



65 points 27/02 
Visa expiring on the 9th of October.. do you think there is a chance to get invited before?


----------



## dfrancis (Jul 12, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> We are all waiting for you to get invite first
> 
> 
> 
> I want to believe Aug 9. There's no problem with hope !


Spot on zaback21 and sho3ib91.:nod:

Aug 8th is when I got my first job so hopefully, 9th adds a new page in the book called life. I do not typically count the chickens before they hatch, but wanted to make sure we have everything in place and had some doubts on the forms.

1. I was based out of Bangalore till last month and now have been asked by my boss to do some firefighting in Chennai. So stay here for 5 days and then travel back and forth over the weekends ( my wife and kid are just coming to an end of their maternity leave). There was another thread which said it would be easy if we have a gas connection and a passbook from a nationalised bank, I have neither. Was little sceptical of PCC, any inputs on how to proceed would help. 
2. In the form 80/1221, I have had a visa rejected by UAE Govt. Will that hamper the process. I did get a visa stamped post that for the US, so hopefully the records should come clean. My attempts to understand why it was rejected, drew a flak from the sponsoring agency.
3. As a smoker, a little sceptical on the medical certificate as well. Will that be an issue?.

I just wanted to ask the queries, cos many of us are pinning a lot of hope on the month of August to bring us the good news. In case you feel I am very off topic, please let me know.

Thanks in advance


----------



## sho3ib91 (Jul 3, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> No, its not true. The DOE on your dashboard is the correct one not the one shown in points breakdown. It's a thing of DIBP which calculates your points every year on your birthday and shows the wrong DOE. Only the Dashboard one matters.




Thanks bro!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mel91 (Apr 8, 2017)

Hi Guys !!! Can anyone please explain the NSW state sponsorship with 55 points as an aeronautical engineer (233911) ? I am also considering the 489 options for NSW or Tasmania. Currently, I am doing professional year in Melbourne and my PY points will be added only after February,18. So what will be best option for me? Thanks in advance guys.


----------



## seraphdutt (Jul 25, 2017)

Good luck everyone. Altho i am new to these forum things and i dont know how it works. Still posting this and i dont where will it go hehe .


----------



## Arora753 (May 17, 2017)

I think some of 65 pointers will get invited in august 9 because on last round they clear 6 month,s backog only one and half month left so there is a very good chance for those who apply their eoi in jan feb month.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

dfrancis said:


> Spot on zaback21 and sho3ib91.:nod:
> 
> Aug 8th is when I got my first job so hopefully, 9th adds a new page in the book called life. I do not typically count the chickens before they hatch, but wanted to make sure we have everything in place and had some doubts on the forms.
> 
> ...


1. For Indian PCC ask on the visa lodge board or Indian PCC board. 

2. Visa rejection won't hamper process. 

3. if it is serious, they will ask you to take further tests and then they will decide. Else, not such an issue.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Oliveiras said:


> 65 points 27/02
> Visa expiring on the 9th of October.. do you think there is a chance to get invited before?


Hard to tell without any data. But you may just make it.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

mel91 said:


> Hi Guys !!! Can anyone please explain the NSW state sponsorship with 55 points as an aeronautical engineer (233911) ? I am also considering the 489 options for NSW or Tasmania. Currently, I am doing professional year in Melbourne and my PY points will be added only after February,18. So what will be best option for me? Thanks in advance guys.


489 won't work since 2339 is pro rata.

You won't get NSW unless you have 65+5 at least.

The best option is to take PTE and get 10 more points and get to 65 and apply for 189.

Else try any state but NSW for 190.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

seraphdutt said:


> Good luck everyone. Altho i am new to these forum things and i dont know how it works. Still posting this and i dont where will it go hehe .


Keep active on the board and you will get some idea when to receive invite and prepare for it.

Don't submit without Complete Application.

If you require US PCC, I suggest you apply now as it takes 3 months for it. Else, most can be done close to invite date.


----------



## TimTamFan (Jul 27, 2017)

Hi guys, 

65 points
DoE: 6th February 2017

Cheers

ANZSCO: 2339-14 Engineering Technologist
DoE: 06/02/2017
189 visa: 65 points


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

TimTamFan said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> 65 points
> DoE: 6th February 2017
> ...


Let us know if you get invited next round or the one after.


----------



## raushree (Jul 13, 2017)

Hi Guys,

This is my first post in this thread.
I have been seeing that there are lot of aspirants having 65/70 points with 189, and waiting for invitation for more than 6 months.

My application is currently with Engineers Austrailia (EA) for assessment through agent.
I have received following reply from EA AO yesterday
***************************************************
Feedback: The career episode you have presented does not support an assessment outcome as Electronics Engineer as is more towards Software/Application development.

Assessors Comments: The career episodes you have presented do not support an assessment outcome as a Professional Electronics Engineer.

In these regards, the assessment outcome is Engineering Technologist (ANZSCO No 233914).

Should you wish to seek recognition as a Professional Electronics Engineer you may submit "one completely new" career episode related to electronics engineering. 


Please identify your preference
********************************************

I seek opinion from experts in this group, on what should i do?
Query:
- What is the current waiting time for 65 points for 2339x Eng professionals?
- Has the Pro rata ceiling already reached for 2339x ?
- Should i write another CDR, which may take 1 month to me, and submit to EA to categorize under Electronics Engineer occupation ?

Thanks
********************************
PTE Academic: L 79, R 71, S 83, W 66 : 15 Nov 2016
IELTS: L 8.0, R 7.5, W 7.0, S 8.0 Overall:7.5 : 07 Jan 2017
EA (Fast Track): 25 May 2017 [Applied for Electronics Engineer]
********************************
EOI Lodged :
Invitation Received:
VISA Lodged:


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

raushree said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> This is my first post in this thread.
> I have been seeing that there are lot of aspirants having 65/70 points with 189, and waiting for invitation for more than 6 months.
> ...


We don't know anything yet since no ceiling data has yet been published for this year 2017-18. Visa quota starts from July each year. So, quota has most likely not yet reached since it started 28 days ago.

It depends. In any case you will need 65 points at least for 2339XX. You have good IELTS score, you may be able to get 79+ in PTE now if you try.


----------



## raushree (Jul 13, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> We don't anything yet since no ceiling data has yet been published for this year 2017-18. Visa quota starts from July each year. So, quota has most likely not yet reached since it started 28 days ago.
> 
> It depends. In any case you will need 65 points at least for 2339XX. You have good IELTS score, you may be able to get 79+ in PTE now if you try.


Thanks zaback21,

Do you think Electronics Engineer occupation will have higher chances of picking up than 2339xx ?

Also i didnt understand what you mean in first line "We don`t anything"
Thanks 

********************************
PTE Academic: L 79, R 71, S 83, W 66 : 15 Nov 2016
IELTS: L 8.0, R 7.5, W 7.0, S 8.0 Overall:7.5 : 07 Jan 2017
EA (Fast Track): 25 May 2017 [Applied for Electronics Engineer]
********************************


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

raushree said:


> Thanks zaback21,
> 
> Do you think Electronics Engineer occupation will have higher chances of picking up than 2339xx ?
> 
> ...


We don't *know *anything - the word *know *was missing. Edited later.

If it is like last year, then yes 60 points will do it but with some wait.

But if you will require 20 English points to reach 65 whether 233914 or Electronics, then its up to you to decide which one you want to go through. My advice will be to try submit another CDR and try for Electronics and also do it quick so if you are given 233914, then you also have an earlier Date of Effect.

In the meantime, better get PTE done, so you can lodge with 60/65 as soon as you get assessment letter.


----------



## seraphdutt (Jul 25, 2017)

EOI submitted date - 4 May 2017
65 Points. 233914. Waiting for invitation patiently. No hurries. Require PCC from India only. Should I get it now ?


----------



## seraphdutt (Jul 25, 2017)

raushree said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> This is my first post in this thread.
> I have been seeing that there are lot of aspirants having 65/70 points with 189, and waiting for invitation for more than 6 months.
> ...


Same happened with me. Four years of degree yet got engineering tech assessment grade instead of proff engineer. I dont think there is any impact because of this. Good luck


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

seraphdutt said:


> EOI submitted date - 4 May 2017
> 65 Points. 233914. Waiting for invitation patiently. No hurries. Require PCC from India only. Should I get it now ?


No. Wait till you see you will be invited. You can still do Medical and PCC after invite and still submit Complete Application. Just don't click Apply Visa button in EOI till you have everything. 1 months wait is a lot better after invite than 3-6 months delay due to CO Contact.


----------



## seraphdutt (Jul 25, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> seraphdutt said:
> 
> 
> > EOI submitted date - 4 May 2017
> ...


Thats useful information. Thanks


----------



## dfrancis (Jul 12, 2017)

raushree said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> This is my first post in this thread.
> I have been seeing that there are lot of aspirants having 65/70 points with 189, and waiting for invitation for more than 6 months.
> ...


Raushree,

Welcome to the thread. I would second Zaback's inputs on this.
It is always better to go with Electronics Engineer. My CDR got accessed as Engineering Technologist because I had a used OpenCV for video surveillance project. I failed to prove that they should not be looking at OpenCV which is from a software side but they should be looking at video surveillance(Image Processingg) which is an electronics subject. 

So my advice would be to rewrite the episodes in such a way that emphasis is more on the electronics component than the use of software component.

I would also suggest you go for the second IELTS attempt. 7.5 in R and 7 in W can be bettered( assuming you have given it only once and understood the gaps)

Then with better scores you would have the leeway to file it as an Electronics Engineer post the waiting period of the assessment, and hopefully, the journey should be easier.

Regards


----------



## dfrancis (Jul 12, 2017)

seraphdutt said:


> EOI submitted date - 4 May 2017
> 65 Points. 233914. Waiting for invitation patiently. No hurries. Require PCC from India only. Should I get it now ?


Sepraphdutt,

Fingers crossed for the next round. Hopefully, the flood gates open.
Where are you getting the PCC done from in India?

Regards


----------



## dfrancis (Jul 12, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> 1. For Indian PCC ask on the visa lodge board or Indian PCC board.
> 
> 2. Visa rejection won't hamper process.
> 
> 3. if it is serious, they will ask you to take further tests and then they will decide. Else, not such an issue.



I was really scared of the impact of UAE Visa rejection.
Thanks Zaback.


----------



## seraphdutt (Jul 25, 2017)

dfrancis said:


> seraphdutt said:
> 
> 
> > EOI submitted date - 4 May 2017
> ...


Francis
I dont know the procedure yet. After submitting EOI in may, I handed over my case to one consultant. Will ask him after getting invitation.


----------



## sho3ib91 (Jul 3, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> We don't *know *anything - the word *know *was missing. Edited later.
> 
> If it is like last year, then yes 60 points will do it but with some wait.
> 
> ...




Look I am a Civil Engineer and submitted to EA with one of my friends and we were both in the same university and even were in the same graduation project and when we graduated we are also working together in the same company and the same job role. I submitted my career episodes before him and the assessor gave me Engineering Technologist. When he submitted his I told him to change a fee things and he got Professional Civil Engineer. So in my opinion re-write the career episodes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

sho3ib91 said:


> Look I am a Civil Engineer and submitted to EA with one of my friends and we were both in the same university and even were in the same graduation project and when we graduated we are also working together in the same company and the same job role. I submitted my career episodes before him and the assessor gave me Engineering Technologist. When he submitted his I told him to change a fee things and he got Professional Civil Engineer. So in my opinion re-write the career episodes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Also it depends on the assessor. Some are more strict and inflexible than the others. I am Civil Engineer with Masters degree but still qualified for 233914 death sentence occupation. I guess such is life sometimes...


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

hasansins said:


> Also it depends on the assessor. Some are more strict and inflexible than the others. I am Civil Engineer with Masters degree but still qualified for 233914 death sentence occupation. I guess such is life sometimes...




oh! that's quite depressing!


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

hasansins said:


> Also it depends on the assessor. Some are more strict and inflexible than the others. I am Civil Engineer with Masters degree but still qualified for 233914 death sentence occupation. I guess such is life sometimes...




I guess it was a bit harsh on you. Otherwise, you would have been sorted by now..


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

shets said:


> oh! that's quite depressing!


I don't mind it  . Just I had to work little bit harder to improve my points that's all. If I got PE CE it would be a smooth ride on the sunshine.


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

hasansins said:


> I don't mind it  . Just I had to work little bit harder to improve my points that's all. If I got PE CE it would be a smooth ride on the sunshine.




Good to see you are so positive..just a few more days!


----------



## TimTamFan (Jul 27, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Let us know if you get invited next round or the one after.


Will do! Fingers crossed!


----------



## raushree (Jul 13, 2017)

sho3ib91 said:


> zaback21 said:
> 
> 
> > We don't *know *anything - the word *know *was missing. Edited later.
> ...




Hi Shoaib

Thanks 

I didn't understood your feedback. 
So do you mean i should rewrite CDR and get it vetted for Electronics Engineer profession?

How will that help
Any positives?

Thanks


----------



## raushree (Jul 13, 2017)

dfrancis said:


> raushree said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys,
> ...


Thanks Francis

BTW what will be benefit of moving to Electronics Engineer occupation ..? 

Thanks


----------



## sho3ib91 (Jul 3, 2017)

raushree said:


> Hi Shoaib
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...




It will help you in later on stages for being certified as a professional engineer and you have more chances than engineering technologist for getting an invite


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dipti89 (Jan 10, 2017)

*Chances of getting an invite in August*

Hi Everyone,

I have submitted my EOI with 60 points.
Any chances of getting an invite in August? Will cut off come down to 60?
I am thinking of taking PTE again to improve my score but bit skeptical about getting 79 in each band.
Hopefully cutoff will come down to 60 in next 1-2 months before occupation ceiling hits. :fingerscrossed:


__________________
ANZSCO - 233914 Engineering Technologist
Total points - 60
Age - 25
Exp - 5 (3+)
Edu - 15
IELTS - 10 (L-8.5, R-8.5, W-7, S-7.5)
EA positive - 26/07/2017
EOI submitted for 189 with 60 points - 27/07/2017
Will submit EOI and state application for Victoria 190 with 65 points on 1st August 2017


----------



## Dipti89 (Jan 10, 2017)

*Chances of getting an invite in August*

Hi Everyone,

I have submitted my EOI with 60 points.
Any chances of getting an invite in August? Will cut off come down to 60?
I am thinking of taking PTE again to improve my score but bit skeptical about getting 79 in each band.
Hopefully cutoff will come down to 60 in next 1-2 months before occupation ceiling hits. :fingerscrossed:


__________________
ANZSCO - 233914 Engineering Technologist
Total points - 60
Age - 30
Exp - 5 (3+)
Edu - 15
IELTS - 10 (L-8.5, R-8.5, W-7, S-7.5)
EA positive - 26/07/2017
EOI submitted for 189 with 60 points - 27/07/2017
Will submit EOI and state application for Victoria 190 with 65 points on 1st August 2017


----------



## lupilipid (Aug 5, 2016)

Dipti89 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI with 60 points.
> Any chances of getting an invite in August? Will cut off come down to 60?
> ...


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

Dipti89 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI with 60 points.
> Any chances of getting an invite in August? Will cut off come down to 60?
> ...


My friend

I would recommend you to do below before anything else. 

Take one or 2 hours from your busy life and read through this thread. That would help you to find out how much your general statements are feasible.


----------



## Dipti89 (Jan 10, 2017)

ganesh.eng said:


> My friend
> 
> I would recommend you to do below before anything else.
> 
> Take one or 2 hours from your busy life and read through this thread. That would help you to find out how much your general statements are feasible.


I didn't get your point, my friend 
What do you mean by "That would help you to find out how much your general statements are feasible."


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

Dipti89 said:


> I didn't get your point, my friend
> What do you mean by "That would help you to find out how much your general statements are feasible."


Hopefully cutoff will come down to 60 in next 1-2 months before occupation ceiling hits.


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

Check this out guys

http://www.border.gov.au/Trav/visa-reform/policy-consultation-paper


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

ganesh.eng said:


> Check this out guys
> 
> Policy Consultation Paper - Visa Simplification: Transforming Australia’s Visa System




Good you have shared this. I guess they are seeking opinion from the general public in OZ to improvise their visa system. 

Hopefully, someone should advise them on making the processes, a lot quicker than it is currently, for new immigrants!


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

shets said:


> Good you have shared this. I guess they are seeking opinion from the general public in OZ to improvise their visa system.
> 
> Hopefully, someone should advise them on making the processes, a lot quicker than it is currently, for new immigrants!


It is already there mate reducing processing time by introducing state of the art technology.
They know that migrants will prefer Canada over Australia due to recent reforms, which is already started happening.


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

Do you believe this form will improve anything? I mean come on 8-11 months! This is insane considering most of the documents we submit has validity for only 12 months.

They have these insights over their facebook, twitter pages etc. I don't understand what is the point in this?


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

hasansins said:


> Do you believe this form will improve anything? I mean come on 8-11 months! This is insane considering most of the documents we submit has validity for only 12 months.
> 
> They have these insights over their facebook, twitter pages etc. I don't understand what is the point in this?


I guess the new processing time will reduce a lot if they could access security data among other agencies during the background check. Presently Australia is very much concerned about who comes in especially as a permanent resident from high-risk countries. 

They have reformed AFP, ASIO and DIBP to operate under one minister recently. This will help DIBP to have access to security data of intending migrants quickly. All they need now is a common platform where these sensitive data can be shared among these agencies. Sooner they can receive relevant data and background check, sooner the process will be.

Unfortunately, this reform will not reduce processing time during this fiscal year I believe since it is a long term plan


----------



## samliu1993 (Jul 14, 2017)

yo guys so august is finally here and i am wondering if the next invitation date is indeed on the 9th of august or its merely a speculation. Since I submitted my eoi with 70 points on the 26th of June, I am really hoping to secure an invite next round.


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

samliu1993 said:


> yo guys so august is finally here and i am wondering if the next invitation date is indeed on the 9th of august or its merely a speculation. Since I submitted my eoi with 70 points on the 26th of June, I am really hoping to secure an invite next round.




Everyone is hoping for something or the other. Be patient! People having been waiting here for quite some time either for an invite or for a grant. 

You have very recently lodged an application.. 

Having said this, wish you luck!


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

A little follow up on yesterday's topic: Australia may introduce mandatory provisional visas before permanent residency | SBS Your Language

So, it seems like Aus wants to reduce budget deficit by reducing DIBP staff - which lengthens the process, not give centrelink / medicare to new migrants straightway (so all PR visas are basically 489 visa), and not sure what needs to be proven after 2-4 yrs of provisional visa (my guess for the length of it) to transform to PR visa - if it is getting a job in your skilled occupation, well good luck, I think 80% won't pass if not more.

And then do one need to wait 4 more years for citizenship - let's hope not, it's going to take ages before one can then finally be an Australian for which we actually started out for.

There is no sign of visa grant getting quicker, no sign of occupation ceiling - 3 weeks gone, but yes a new visa reform every month is way cool. Lets hope it doesn't affect us at least who apply before the law is passed and not grant. Cos it seems like, it may pass the senate this year and we are most certainly not getting our grant in 4-5 months or so.

Edit: These are so depressing. We haven't even got invite but after 7 months now we find out we will get provisional visa. And we still don't know anything about this years OC yet.


----------



## dfrancis (Jul 12, 2017)

samliu1993 said:


> yo guys so august is finally here and i am wondering if the next invitation date is indeed on the 9th of august or its merely a speculation. Since I submitted my eoi with 70 points on the 26th of June, I am really hoping to secure an invite next round.


With all probability, your invite should go through Samliu1993.
Wishing you the best.


----------



## dfrancis (Jul 12, 2017)

For all the folks who are contemplating on writing the English test for enhancing the points to 20(the maximum), please do fasten getting the test done.

Source: Y Axis
July 27th,2017:

Engineers Australia Skills Assessment Update: IELTS or TOEFL requirements

Engineers Australia has announced that all the applicants applying to have their skills assessed by Engineers Australia are required to provide an evidence of their English language competency in their application unless they are eligible for an exemption.

From 1 October 2017, if a suitable English Test result is not provided in the application at the time of lodgement, it will be requested by the assessor.

Failure to provide a suitable English Test Result within the imparted time frame (usually 1 month) will result in the application being closed as unsuccessful.

Please include your English language test result in your application.

Please keep in mind the following:

Suitable English Language Tests are TOEFL iBT, IELTS General, IELTS Academic
Minimum scores in each modules are 6 in each band of IELTS or equivalent in TOEFL
NOTE: The test result must be less than 2 years old at the time of applications.

This update is applicable for all the applicants applying for skills assessment with Engineers Australia.


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> A little follow up on yesterday's topic: Australia may introduce mandatory provisional visas before permanent residency | SBS Your Language
> 
> So, it seems like Aus wants to reduce budget deficit by reducing DIBP staff - which lengthens the process, not give centrelink / medicare to new migrants straightway (so all PR visas are basically 489 visa), and not sure what needs to be proven after 2-4 yrs of provisional visa (my guess for the length of it) to transform to PR visa - if it is getting a job in your skilled occupation, well good luck, I think 80% won't pass if not more.
> 
> ...


Yes correct I have changed all my plans and have decided to make the big move by 2018 Sep or Oct if I am granted. It looks like it is going to take us a long wait to become an Australian.


----------



## lupilipid (Aug 5, 2016)

^ That is nothing new. EA asked for an IELTS or TOEFL score last year when I first got a skill assessment from them. The minimum scores were the same as well.


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

I am not so sure about these new reforms. Everyweek there is something new coming up about visa system but at the same time they are not releasing any information about what is going on with the current system. Also there is this new and prolonged visa processing times. I guess we will wait and see what is going on during anytime this month.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ganesh.eng said:


> Yes correct I have changed all my plans and have decided to make the big move by 2018 Sep or Oct if I am granted. It looks like it is going to take us a long wait to become an Australian.


Well the way it is going, even if you apply in Aug, it looks like you may not get your grant before next August.

These things are getting extremely time wasting and depressing.


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

*Sep 15th New deadline - Assumption*

I would suggest who ever gets the invitation in next 3 rounds to lodge the application before sep 15th. This might save them from this new visa reform if it passes through the senate.


----------



## lupilipid (Aug 5, 2016)

The proposed citizenship rule changes haven't been confirmed yet, correct? And they bring up another rule change? Will be months before we know if it will put into effect or not.


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Well the way it is going, even if you apply in Aug, it looks like you may not get your grant before next August.
> 
> These things are getting extremely time wasting and depressing.


Ahhh more  waiting is okay for me than getting a provisional VISA


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

ganesh.eng said:


> I would suggest who ever gets the invitation in next 3 rounds to lodge the application before sep 15th. This might save them from this new visa reform if it passes through the senate.


Do you believe after 15th sept. new applications lodged will be affected by this new system? I honestly don't think so. Because there is nothing solid yet, it needs to be worked on provisional visa types etc. must be identified. 

Currently there is roughly just introduction to the new system but nothing deep in to it.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

hasansins said:


> I am not so sure about these new reforms. Everyweek there is something new coming up about visa system but at the same time they are not releasing any information about what is going on with the current system. Also there is this new and prolonged visa processing times. I guess we will wait and see what is going on during anytime this month.


15 September is when the suggestions closes. And the way it is going with conservative liberals in power and with Pauline Hanson's support, the bill may get passed soon.

But yes, this are all in discussion stages but who can guarantee they won't set any date for that either. They set the citizenship date at 19 April I think and the bill is yet to pass.

To be honest I have never seen such reform in my life. When US or any other country makes reform, they make sure whoever applied won't get affected. When Aus plans to introduce reform, they set date before the bill is even introduced.

I mean considering Brexit, it is almost given even if anyone from EU enters UK before 2019, they can stay in UK and EU is trying to force UK to extend that 2 years beyond 2019 (till 2021). Whereas Aus makes a law in 2018 saying anyone from 2017 won't get it. How brilliant !



ganesh.eng said:


> Ahhh more  waiting is okay for me than getting a provisional VISA


Well if they decides anyone who hasn't got their grant before the bill is passed, then unfortunate thing can happen to all of us. Or worse, set a certain date and say anyone who hasn't got their grant will be subjected to that law. Or even worse, making all PR go through provisional rule as of now.


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

lupilipid said:


> The proposed citizenship rule changes haven't been confirmed yet, correct? And they bring up another rule change? Will be months before we know if it will put into effect or not.


1)PR to Citizenship- Big differences in entitlements so hard to win Senate votes. Social cohesion would be affected.So Senate thinks twice.
2)Provisional to PR - Not so hard to win Senate votes.Migrants loose a lot not the country. Actually, it is good for them.This could help the country as they can decide where migrants will live and work. 

Yes, they will give us time but only if they don't demolish a VISA. People who applied before the new reform/changes effective date might not be affected. For example, check how 457 was demolished and replaced with no prior announcements.


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

I paid the application fee and completed the process under current conditions therefore I don't think it will affect current applicants :/. At least it should not but as you said who knows what they will do :/.


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

hasansins said:


> Do you believe after 15th sept. new applications lodged will be affected by this new system? I honestly don't think so. Because there is nothing solid yet, it needs to be worked on provisional visa types etc. must be identified.
> 
> Currently there is roughly just introduction to the new system but nothing deep in to it.


Yes Yes, I too dont think so. Just to be on safer side.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ganesh.eng said:


> 1)PR to Citizenship- Big differences in entitlements so hard to win Senate votes. Social cohesion would be affected.So Senate thinks twice.
> 2)Provisional to PR - Not so hard to win Senate votes.Migrants loose a lot not the country. Actually, it is good for them.This could help the country as they can decide where migrants will live and work.
> 
> Yes, they will give us time but only if they don't demolish a VISA. People who applied before the new reform/changes effective date might not be affected. For example, check how 457 was demolished and replaced with no prior announcements.


I don't mind provisional visa as long at it only asks us to be nice, integrate by means of getting a job or business and not make it mandatory to be in skilled occupation - Aus is quite difficult for Aerospace Engineers and other social things. Cos I don't care about centrelink benefits as I will never live on dole and medicare would be nice but I can live without that on private insurance - I did that while on student visa previously anyway. 

But Citizenship on 4 years is something I am looking for (or less if possible) as I hate asking for visa everytime I want to travel anywhere. Aus passport will make it easy for me to travel most of the world.


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> I don't mind provisional visa as long at it only asks us to be nice, integrate by means of getting a job or business and not make it mandatory to be in skilled occupation - Aus is quite difficult for Aerospace Engineers and other social things. Cos I don't care about centrelink benefits as I will never live on dole and medicare would be nice but I can live without that on private insurance - I did that while on student visa previously.
> 
> But Citizenship on 4 years is something I am looking for (or less if possible) as I hate asking for visa everytime I want to travel anywhere. Aus passport will make it easy for me to travel most of the world.


Yes something is better than nothing. The only worry will be for me is the time I wasted waiting without knowing anything, 

Waited :fish2: for 189 PR and finally ended up as 489. That's quiet depressing.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ganesh.eng said:


> Yes something is better than nothing. The only worry will be for me is the time I wasted waiting without knowing anything,
> 
> Waited :fish2: for 189 PR and finally ended up as 489. That's quiet depressing.


Well we were not left with any choice but to take it or leave it situation. How the world changed in the last 7 months or so. Whether these gets passed or not, it is already making our wait more insufferable and is not helping by making my day even worse.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

I was away from the forum for few hours, and this happened


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

DN7C said:


> I was away from the forum for few hours, and this happened


  So You are the reason for all these


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

ganesh.eng said:


> So You are the reason for all these


Ahhh :Cry:
I even can't absorb what's in the previous posts. 
This is too much for me. I had enough points, required documents and a simple wish. Now, this changes everything.


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

DN7C said:


> Ahhh :Cry:
> I even can't absorb what's in the previous posts.
> This is too much for me. I had enough points, required documents and a simple wish. Now, this changes everything.


Hold on mate!!
Nothing is confirmed till the day we get the grant. Let's wish good luck to everyone. :hand:


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

hasansins said:


> I paid the application fee and completed the process under current conditions therefore I don't think it will affect current applicants :/. At least it should not but as you said who knows what they will do :/.




Absolutely! Money for visa application was paid for prevailing conditions. Ideally, it shouldn't affect visa application already in process. I guess this is the accepted norm. My belief is any proposed changes won't affect already lodged applications!

Besides, mostly things are work in progress! What will materialise only time can tell!


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

ganesh.eng said:


> Yes something is better than nothing. The only worry will be for me is the time I wasted waiting without knowing anything,
> 
> Waited :fish2: for 189 PR and finally ended up as 489. That's quiet depressing.




Would suggest don't read too much into proposed changes if any. They are yet to finalise as I read through this thread! No other research done yet from my end..

Besides, if it is destined to affect, one can't escape!

However, the current pace is not very encouraging!


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

shets said:


> Would suggest don't read too much into proposed changes if any. They are yet to finalise as I read through this thread! No other research done yet from my end..
> 
> Besides, if it is destined to affect, one can't escape!
> 
> However, the current pace is not very encouraging!


To be frank after knowing the new processing time all my plans got changed. So i have reduced reading about process, i am not in a hurry at all now. I will do further reading on finding a job only after lodging the visa 

I have decided to go in the flow


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

ganesh.eng said:


> To be frank after knowing the new processing time all my plans got changed. So i have reduced reading about process, i am not in a hurry at all now. I will do further reading on finding a job only after lodging the visa
> 
> I have decided to go in the flow




These are all populist measures by the government to pacify the public. Any countries' natives are generally against migrants. They believe migrants eat up jobs and are a burden on the society & infrastructure. They generally are ignorant of the economics of migrants contribution to the society..

I guess this move is only populist and one sided..why would the migrant wait for endless months & years only to become a provisional visa holder with no benefits & insecurity on permanent residency..

I guess this move would make Australia unpopular among migrants..besides, Australia is no America..America is 18 trillion dollar economy where people are prepared to wait endlessly!

Jobs are scarce in OZ unlike Europe & America..migrants generally undergo financial and emotional stress before landing a job & settling in OZ..on one hand you are asked to pay taxes like usual local residents & no benefits..

A bit unfair to the new migrants! I guess this move if approved into law would have long term consequences..


----------



## sharat47 (Jun 7, 2016)

There is more chance for the ceilings of pro rata occupations to increase due to this:


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

sharat47 said:


> There is more chance for the ceilings of pro rata occupations to increase due to this:


May not be occupation ceiling compared to the last year. Invitation per round might increase.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

DN7C said:


> I was away from the forum for few hours, and this happened


I dont understand your case 70 points and applied in Jan still u didinot het any invitation?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

josygeorge000 said:


> I dont understand your case 70 points and applied in Jan still u didinot het any invitation?


65 not 70.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ganesh.eng said:


> To be frank after knowing the new processing time all my plans got changed. So i have reduced reading about process, i am not in a hurry at all now. I will do further reading on finding a job only after lodging the visa
> 
> I have decided to go in the flow


I am not saying processing times will go down and considering all the changes and budget cut, it is unlikely. But it can change and can reduce or increase though. We will get a better idea once new data is published in a couple of months I think.

3-4 Months was in March
8-11 Months in July

So, it is not fixed or anything yet. Lets see how things unfolds in the next couple of months.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

shets said:


> These are all populist measures by the government to pacify the public. Any countries' natives are generally against migrants. They believe migrants eat up jobs and are a burden on the society & infrastructure. They generally are ignorant of the economics of migrants contribution to the society..
> 
> I guess this move is only populist and one sided..why would the migrant wait for endless months & years only to become a provisional visa holder with no benefits & insecurity on permanent residency..
> 
> ...


Agree with you shets.
People with qualifications, experience and good English would definitely look into other possibilities if these changes to take place.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shets said:


> These are all populist measures by the government to pacify the public. Any countries' natives are generally against migrants. They believe migrants eat up jobs and are a burden on the society & infrastructure. They generally are ignorant of the economics of migrants contribution to the society..
> 
> I guess this move is only populist and one sided..why would the migrant wait for endless months & years only to become a provisional visa holder with no benefits & insecurity on permanent residency..
> 
> ...


I don't really know it's unfair or not

There are thousands of cases where the applicants take the PR and never migrate or even if they its years later
The very idea of giving the PR, is that th country needs your skills now

So tell me is it fair that you take PR and block the space and not even provide the much needed skill to the country ?

In my,opinion. If they plan it well, it will weed out the applicants who are not serious and free up the space for serious applicants

A reasonable framework could be migration to Australia within a reasonable period and after 2 years you qualify for the PR, then another 2 years under PR and yiu qualify for citizenship 

Cheers


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

newbienz said:


> I don't really know it's unfair or not
> 
> There are thousands of cases where the applicants take the PR and never migrate or even if they its years later
> The very idea of giving the PR, is that th country needs your skills now
> ...



Any data you consume for analysis, will always have a proportion which is in contrast to the majority. So what you are essentially proposing is that due to some "miscreants" entire lot should pay for the damage done. This reminds me, if you have box of apples in the basket, then will you fix the damaged ones or let the whole lot rot?

The answer is known to the informed..


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shets said:


> Any data you consume for analysis, will always have a proportion which is in contrast to the majority. So what you are essentially proposing is that due to some "miscreants" entire lot should pay for the damage done. This reminds me, if you have box of apples in the basket, then will you fix the damaged ones or let the whole lot rot?
> 
> The answer is known to the informed..


If the interim 2 years terms are not too harsh, I think it will be good for the migrating community as a whole
I don't understand what real damage you incur if you are serious about migrating immediately after getting The provisional PR 

Tell me the damages that you think will happen If the rules are implemented 

Although I am also affected directly by the rules, as I still have to get the grant, I would still welcome it as i said as long as the terms are not too harsh on the medicals etc. 

If today the proposed rules are implemented, I doubt if there would be many EOIs which would be withdrawn 
Would you withdraw your EOI ?

Everybody is entitled to his views.
It's a free country

Cheers


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

newbienz said:


> If the interim 2 years terms are not too harsh, I think it will be good for the migrating community as a whole
> I don't understand what real damage you incur if you are serious about migrating immediately after getting The provisional PR
> 
> Tell me the damages that you think will happen If the rules are implemented
> ...



Would recommend you to check views on this from the Australian sources..The Australian public is itself divided on this..Basically, this is a populist move by the oz government..I have already mentioned my views on this in some of the other threads..

I am primarily not against any proposed changes if implemented..I would gladly accept whatever comes along! The views I had put forth were at a macro level..




_Look, OZ cannot compare the process to American or European system of residency. Their economy size is huge offering larger than expected opportunities..Australia in comparison is a small country in terms of population or economy..

I was quite surprised myself when I read that OZ government is influenced by like minded countries mentioned above. I dare to say migrants would look the other way, if the government indeed decides to do away with the permanent residency with provisional visa system. The Australian society is itself divided on this opinion as it will clearly differentiate migrants from residents. Moreover, it will beat the purpose and make it that much more harder for the migrants to integrate into Australian society..

Sincerely hope this is not one of the reasons for the delay in grants!!
_

_
Yes. These have been doing the rounds of Australian news regarding the proposed changes to the existing system. Technically, it shouldn't affect visa applications already lodged. After all, one has paid for permanent residency visa and not provisional visa!_


Take it easy Mate!


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

newbienz said:


> If the interim 2 years terms are not too harsh, I think it will be good for the migrating community as a whole
> I don't understand what real damage you incur if you are serious about migrating immediately after getting The provisional PR
> 
> Tell me the damages that you think will happen If the rules are implemented
> ...


Hahaha i like your question though.
Will anyone withdraw their EOI ? 
I will not definitely. 

Something is better than nothing.


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

ganesh.eng said:


> Hahaha i like your question though.
> Will anyone withdraw their EOI ?
> I will not definitely.
> 
> Something is better than nothing.




Mate question is not what an individual wants! Of course, I firmly believe that to qualify for Australian PR is itself an achievement in itself..at least this is how we started and kept us going in difficult times..it is altogether another matter to get invited and to wait for your grant! 

On an individual basis, people are desperate to land in Australia..Question is what after that? If you are differentiated from the residents since you are a migrant..you will find it harder to hunt for jobs, accommodation and integrate into the Australian society..

Of course, this conversation can go on..to each one his own!!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shets said:


> Would recommend you to check views on this from the Australian sources..The Australian public is itself divided on this..Basically, this is a populist move by the oz government..I have already mentioned my views on this in some of the other threads..
> 
> I am primarily not against any proposed changes if implemented..I would gladly accept whatever comes along! The views I had put forth were at a macro level..
> 
> ...


There would be a group of people in every country who oppose whatever the Government does
In any action, you can find a 100 faults as it will always affect a few

In the same proposal, there is also going to be a reduction from the present 99 visas to just 10 .which may see half of the MARA agents going jobless

Yet not a word of praise from anyone including the above protest groups

But as I said the devil is in the fine print.
We have to see how harsh the conditions for the provisional PR will be.
457 visa list was initially very harsh, but in a span of few months, they corrected their mistakes, so they are not very stubborn.


Cheers


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

newbienz said:


> There would be a group of people in every country who oppose whatever the Government does
> In any action, you can find a 100 faults as it will always affect a few
> 
> In the same proposal, there is also going to be a reduction from the present 99 visas to just 10 .which may see half of the MARA agents going jobless
> ...



In any case, I wish the very best to all of us! 

We are all in the same boat..hope things work out sooner and in the best interests of all!


----------



## anubhav_29 (Jan 7, 2015)

Occupation Ceiling updated ... ET again at 1000


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

anubhav_29 said:


> Occupation Ceiling updated ... ET again at 1000


I'm so freaking happy :music::bathbaby:


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

DN7C said:


> I'm so freaking happy :music::bathbaby:



950 slots yet to be filled.  
Looks like most of us in this thread gonna make it through :roll:


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

DN7C said:


> I'm so freaking happy :music::bathbaby:


Per round 50 invite and we knew that 26th July round touched June mid with 70 points. So we have high chance for Aug 23rd round. If not Sep first round for sure


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

Congratulations to you guys! Now on August 9 probably all of you will be invited.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

DN7C said:


> 950 slots yet to be filled.
> Looks like most of us in this thread gonna make it through :roll:


And I'm completely happy with DIBP for issuing 50 invitations for 12 July and not 400+. People will be benefited from this decision in the latter part of the financial year 2017/2018.


----------



## sharat47 (Jun 7, 2016)

Great news! August or September sure invite for most people in the group.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

ganesh.eng said:


> Per round 50 invite and we knew that 26th July round touched June mid with 70 points. So we have high chance for Aug 23rd round. If not Sep first round for sure


yes ! ganesh.eng
most probably of 23rd of Aug.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

DN7C said:


> yes ! ganesh.eng
> most probably of 23rd of Aug.:fingerscrossed:


I am so dissapointed that they didn't bother to upgrade the occupational ceiling for ET. 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

Congratulations to all! Great news to begin with..


----------



## Queryman (Aug 3, 2017)

Hi all! I'm a little confused here. I lodged my EOI with 65 points on 2 Feb'17. The last round's results show the cutoff point at 70 points for 2339x and looking at 2016 datasets, whatever the cut off points is, it never reduces! Or am I reading this wrong? Can anyone help clarify the matter for me? Can I expect an invite with 65 points lodged on 2nd Feb?

Help is much appreciated!


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

Non-Pro Rata occupations are the hard hit ones actually. Because 966/1100 is for pro rata occupations.
Non-pro rata occupations have only got 134 for 189 and 489 combined. Cut off is also 70 for 189 non-pro rata for now. 1000 invitations per round trend continue in August as well. All these suggest that 60 points on non-pro rata occupations with next round invite are also becoming competitive.


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

DN7C said:


> yes ! ganesh.eng
> most probably of 23rd of Aug.:fingerscrossed:


Better we shall start working on PCC, Medical and Visa Fee arrangements. Since we are not single applicants things might take some more time for us. Better we lodge the application and pay the fee before sep 15th for safer side.


----------



## tnk009 (May 10, 2017)

Guys,
I know people are in a jolly mood with good news. Indeed it's a reason to celebrate.

As per 12th July round, cur of for the group is 70 with DOE as 5th April'17.

As per immitracker, guy with DOE of 5th June'17 having 70 points got invited. I am assuming that he got the invite in 26th July'17.
However, I can still see a couple of folks in immitracker having 70 points with DOE for April and May and are still waiting for the invite.

My understanding is that immitracker works on an algorithm that if the guy with the same points but later DOE gets an invite than previous guy's status will automatically turn to invited. Is it true?

In above case, guys who are still waiting with DOE in April-May should have been invited.
Is it not true?

All the best to eveyone.

Thanks.


----------



## hadi_xman (Dec 14, 2016)

HI All,
I am very confused after reading the post here.
Many are in jolly mood and say that they will get the invitation by 7th Aug. And their points are 65.
But I dont understand one thing how is it possible to get the invitation at 65, when the pro-rata is 70 for Engineering Technologist?
Please please explain me this are you guys expecting that Pro-Rata it will come down?
Please explain as I have 65 points as well.

Thanks


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

tnk009 said:


> Guys,
> I know people are in a jolly mood with good news. Indeed it's a reason to celebrate.
> 
> As per 12th July round, cur of for the group is 70 with DOE as 5th April'17.
> ...


Not sure what you saying is possible. If it indeed happened then, this is nothing but system glitch I assume and those guys can bring it to DIBP for clarification.

Also, have you asked those guys personally if they haven't received the invite or you just seeing them not updating it to invite ? Not all updates their immitracker status.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

hadi_xman said:


> HI All,
> I am very confused after reading the post here.
> Many are in jolly mood and say that they will get the invitation by 7th Aug. And their points are 65.
> But I dont understand one thing how is it possible to get the invitation at 65, when the pro-rata is 70 for Engineering Technologist?
> ...





Queryman said:


> Hi all! I'm a little confused here. I lodged my EOI with 65 points on 2 Feb'17. The last round's results show the cutoff point at 70 points for 2339x and looking at 2016 datasets, whatever the cut off points is, it never reduces! Or am I reading this wrong? Can anyone help clarify the matter for me? Can I expect an invite with 65 points lodged on 2nd Feb?
> 
> Help is much appreciated!


First you need to understand how pro rata works.

In the first round all the 85, 80, 75, and some 70 pointers till 5th April got invited. The last invitation round happened on 15 March 2017 and on that date all the 70 + people were invited.

So, first round moved the 70 pointers by 20 days + 75, 80, 85 cleared.

July 26 saw the 70 pointers cut-off date moving from 5th April to unofficial data of 5th June. So, that's two months worth of movement.

Assuming same trend, another 2 months can see 70 pointers moving to Aug 5, maybe more maybe less on Aug 9 round. So, on Aug 23, 65 pointers will most likely get the invite when all 70 pointers will be cleared 

Those guys celebrating are in Jan, hence they are most likely the first one to get it.

If by the end of this year all 65 pointers are invited, then even some 60 pointers may get invite but that is extremely unlikely. We will know once we see how 65 pointers moves every 14 days.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Not sure what you saying is possible. If it indeed happened then, this is nothing but system glitch I assume and those guys can bring it to DIBP for clarification.
> 
> Also, have you asked those guys personally if they haven't received the invite or you just seeing them not updating it to invite ? Not all updates their immitracker status.


Anybody can screw up the whole immitracker data by adding false entries

There is no way to verify if the entries and claims are authentic

I dont give much credence to immitracker data

The DIBP data is one to rely on

Cheers


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Jakin said:


> I am so dissapointed that they didn't bother to upgrade the occupational ceiling for ET.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


One should be thankful that ET is still here and occupational ceiling weren't slashed in half considering all the changes.


----------



## hadi_xman (Dec 14, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> First you need to understand how pro rata works.
> 
> In the first round all the 85, 80, 75, and some 70 pointers till 5th April got invited. The last invitation round happened on 15 March 2017 and on that date all the 70 + people were invited.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for the clarification.
I updated by EOI for 65 points on 30th July.
So what do you reckon when i will get the invitation?
or should i started preparing PTE for 8 each?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

hadi_xman said:


> Thanks a lot for the clarification.
> I updated by EOI for 65 points on 30th July.
> So what do you reckon when i will get the invitation?
> or should i started preparing PTE for 8 each?


I can't tell at this point about how 65 pointers will move. But if you want invite next round, yes upgrade your points if you can. Higher the points, quicker the invite.

In any case, my prediction it can take long long time before 65 points moves to 30th July. I don't see anything before Dec-Jan at least but that's just my prediction without any data.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Queryman said:


> Hi all! I'm a little confused here. I lodged my EOI with 65 points on 2 Feb'17. The last round's results show the cutoff point at 70 points for 2339x and looking at 2016 datasets, whatever the cut off points is, it never reduces! Or am I reading this wrong? Can anyone help clarify the matter for me? Can I expect an invite with 65 points lodged on 2nd Feb?
> 
> Help is much appreciated!


Anyway, welcome to the board and let us know when you get invite whether Aug 9 or 23.


----------



## olive92 (Jul 8, 2017)

*Occupation ceilings 2017!*

SkillSelect

Occupation ceilings just released!!!!!!!

1000 for Other Eng Professionals


----------



## tnk009 (May 10, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Not sure what you saying is possible. If it indeed happened then, this is nothing but system glitch I assume and those guys can bring it to DIBP for clarification.
> 
> Also, have you asked those guys personally if they haven't received the invite or you just seeing them not updating it to invite ? Not all updates their immitracker status.


I guess DIPB is doing their work meticulously though, slowly but with some plans in mind. Also, I have not talked to them personally. I hope they got the invite.

However, as I read somewhere on this forum that immitracker works on such algorithm hence wanted to check with people in the room.

I guess the answer is NO. It is purely voluntarily updated by an individual and that's the catch of it. 

Cheers.


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

olive92 said:


> SkillSelect
> 
> Occupation ceilings just released!!!!!!!
> 
> 1000 for Other Eng Professionals


Mate 

I guess you either woke up now or your internet connection was not working when you updated this post in the morning today.


----------



## tnk009 (May 10, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Anybody can screw up the whole immitracker data by adding false entries
> 
> There is no way to verify if the entries and claims are authentic
> 
> ...


You got my point and I completely agree with you.


----------



## hadi_xman (Dec 14, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> I can't tell at this point about how 65 pointers will move. But if you want invite next round, yes upgrade your points if you can. Higher the points, quicker the invite.
> 
> In any case, my prediction it can take long long time before 65 points moves to 30th July. I don't see anything before Dec-Jan at least but that's just my prediction without any data.


Thanks...
And what do you say about 190?


----------



## lupilipid (Aug 5, 2016)

Congrats on the good news for all you guys. Hope to see you in Australia soon.

Btw is it confirmed that there will be no more than 50 invites per round? If that is true, I do not need to stress too much about getting the PTE score. As long as I get the score before Feb I should be fine.


----------



## Queryman (Aug 3, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> First you need to understand how pro rata works.
> 
> In the first round all the 85, 80, 75, and some 70 pointers till 5th April got invited. The last invitation round happened on 15 March 2017 and on that date all the 70 + people were invited.
> 
> ...


Wow, thanks zaback for the explanation I needed! I'll surely let the forum know if/when I get my invite


----------



## olive92 (Jul 8, 2017)

ganesh.eng said:


> Mate
> 
> I guess you either woke up now or your internet connection was not working when you updated this post in the morning today.


yes indeed, i couldn't refresh my page hahaha  where i am at, i need to go on a proxy to access this forum XD :llama:

do you think people with 65 points from sep 18 can get an invite before july 2018?

God it looks sooo super uncertain God God God T_T


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

lupilipid said:


> Congrats on the good news for all you guys. Hope to see you in Australia soon.
> 
> Btw is it confirmed that there will be no more than 50 invites per round? If that is true, I do not need to stress too much about getting the PTE score. As long as I get the score before Feb I should be fine.


We have to wait until the 26th July round results published to confirm the number of invites per round. However, I guess they have invited 50 more people on the last round too.


----------



## olive92 (Jul 8, 2017)

Guys I have a silly question

My sister is an Australian PR holder who has been living in OZ and working there for over 2 years after getting PR

I have applied for 189 right, so would she be able to "sponsor" me or something?

Can I update my EOI with points?

Or is that a new type of visa?


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

olive92 said:


> yes indeed, i couldn't refresh my page hahaha  where i am at, i need to go on a proxy to access this forum XD :llama:
> 
> do you think people with 65 points from sep 18 can get an invite before july 2018?
> 
> God it looks sooo super uncertain God God God T_T


I guess DIBP has decided to finish off all the pro rata occupations by 20 rounds from July '17. (You can get it from all the per round invites for pro rata occupations) It means ceiling will run out by April '18. So ignore May and June.

Getting an Invitation before April for a 65 pointer 2339 with DOE-Sep is not impossible. However, what might happen is people in 60 points/ 65 points will consider increasing points as an option to avoid long waiting time. 

This is what happened when ET was fluctuating at 60 and people improved points. Now it is fluctuating on 65. So there are high chances for more people naturally increasing to 70. We can easily notice this from the amount of 70 pointers who have lodged between March '17 to July '17. 
This is what quoted as "survival of the fittest"


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

ganesh.eng said:


> I guess DIBP has decided to finish off all the pro rata occupations by 20 rounds from July '17. (You can get it from all the per round invites for pro rata occupations) It means ceiling will run out by April '18. So ignore May and June.
> 
> Getting an Invitation before April for a 65 pointer 2339 with DOE-Sep is not impossible. However, what might happen is people in 60 points/ 65 points will consider increasing points as an option to avoid long waiting time.
> 
> ...


Agree with you ganesh.eng It will happen eventually. I guess we need to smell fear to make-up our minds to do the English test and increase points to survive in this marathon.
Here, it is more of "survival of the cleverest" as we are not fighting with each other physically. :wacko:


----------



## Mirna (Mar 20, 2017)

olive92 said:


> Guys I have a silly question
> 
> My sister is an Australian PR holder who has been living in OZ and working there for over 2 years after getting PR
> 
> ...


she can only sponsor you if she lives in a regional area, and the visa is Skilled - Sponsored (Provisional) Visa (subclass 489) 
you can understan more from here : Australian Skilled Sponsored (Provisional) Visa - Australian Visa Bureau

Anyway I don't recommend that you go for this visa , as ET ia pro rata occupation so most probably no places will be left for the provisional visa applicants.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

hadi_xman said:


> Thanks...
> And what do you say about 190?


No chance in NSW with 65+5.

But other state can work.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

lupilipid said:


> Congrats on the good news for all you guys. Hope to see you in Australia soon.
> 
> Btw is it confirmed that there will be no more than 50 invites per round? If that is true, I do not need to stress too much about getting the PTE score. As long as I get the score before Feb I should be fine.


That 50 per round can change. It might have been 70 in July 26, but we don't know. It might be 300 on Aug 9 too or just 28 as they did last year in the end. It varies.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

olive92 said:


> Guys I have a silly question
> 
> My sister is an Australian PR holder who has been living in OZ and working there for over 2 years after getting PR
> 
> ...


If she is living in designated area, then she can as far as I know. 

But then again 489 doesn't work with pro rata so you won't get any invite through skillselect.

Only option is get 65 points at least or try any state but NSW as that one requires 70+5 at least I think for 233914.


----------



## olive92 (Jul 8, 2017)

She lives in a designated area, she moved there for me

I just completed the 489 with 70 points, it will be updated to 75 points in September and I have Superior English scores... 

what do you think? I am starting to feel hopeful and its scaring me lol


----------



## olive92 (Jul 8, 2017)

It says online that the 489 visa cut off is at 60 points at the moment... so isn't it like highest points get invited first?


----------



## lupilipid (Aug 5, 2016)

^ you can submit an EOI for 489 Family Sponsored if you want. No harm in doing so. But do not expect an invite. The amount of 485s granted are very rare and I don't think they give them to pro rata occupations


----------



## jass123 (May 10, 2016)

Hi all,

I had submitted EOI on Aug'16, 189 -60points ET, what are my chances of getting invitation?

Thanks..


----------



## lupilipid (Aug 5, 2016)

jass123 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I had submitted EOI on Aug'16, 189 -60points ET, what are my chances of getting invitation?
> 
> Thanks..


No chance for 60 pointers I am afraid. There will always be a backlog of 65 pointers and above.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

jass123 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I had submitted EOI on Aug'16, 189 -60points ET, what are my chances of getting invitation?
> 
> Thanks..


Chances in getting invited are very rare.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

olive92 said:


> She lives in a designated area, she moved there for me
> 
> I just completed the 489 with 70 points, it will be updated to 75 points in September and I have Superior English scores...
> 
> what do you think? I am starting to feel hopeful and its scaring me lol


You won't get invite even if you have 100 points cos 233914 is pro rata.

In August when you have 65 points in 189, hopefully you can get your 189 invite but you may have to wait till March-April 2018. But hopefully you will be invited this year in 2017-18.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

olive92 said:


> It says online that the 489 visa cut off is at 60 points at the moment... so isn't it like highest points get invited first?


Well 489 is only fine for non pro rata and non pro rata occupations are fine at 60 and hence you won't see it going 65 or 70. Cos if one has 70, then he/she has 60 in 189 and direct invite in 189 anyway. So, no need for 489.

Only 50 and 55 pointers will seek 489. Hence, cut-off is at 60.


----------



## Arora753 (May 17, 2017)

Hey guys 26 round update as well today only 60 people were invited so far.. hilarious things happening now..


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

Arora753 said:


> Hey guys 26 round update as well today only 60 people were invited so far.. hilarious things happening now..


It shows 6 people invited in total for 2339. But yesterday it was 50. It must be a glitch wtf is going on DIBP


----------



## anubhav_29 (Jan 7, 2015)

hasansins said:


> It shows 6 people invited in total for 2339. But yesterday it was 50. It must be a glitch wtf is going on DIBP


Dont know whats wrong with DIBP they cant just update the result correctly .... they should come up with a new job occupation code for data entry professional ..and comsume them in DIBP


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

hasansins said:


> It shows 6 people invited in total for 2339. But yesterday it was 50. It must be a glitch wtf is going on DIBP


It's 100. They messed up the rows. One needs to read one above. 

2339: 100
2335: 216
2334: 100


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

hasansins said:


> It shows 6 people invited in total for 2339. But yesterday it was 50. It must be a glitch wtf is going on DIBP


I guess 50 people again invited.
we can get that if we have a closer look at it.
Data in 'invitations to date' column has to be one row downwards for some occupation. 


2334 Electronics Engineers* 100
2335 Industrial, Mechanical and Production Engineers* 216
2339 Other Engineering Professionals* 100

same to ICT occupations

2611 ICT Business and Systems Analysts* 156
2613 Software and Applications Programmers* 620

Whatever said and done the guy who does the updating needs to be more careful. Since it happens all the time.


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> It's 100. They messed up the rows. One needs to read one above.
> 
> 2339: 100
> 2335: 216
> 2334: 100


Hahah cheers bro some minds think alike :tea:


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ganesh.eng said:


> Hahah cheers bro some minds think alike :tea:


I think the guy on 5th Jan sho3ib91 might make it on Aug 9. We are most likely on Aug 23 or may be late - lets hope not.


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> I think the guy on 5th Jan sho3ib91 might make it on Aug 9. We are most likely on Aug 23 or may be late - lets hope not.


Yes, I too hope the same. DIBP might stop pro rata invitations here and there and invite only non-pro rata invitations. Non-pro rata cut off has gone up to 70 since fewer invitations per round. Non-pro rata people whom they actually want even at 60 points will shift to Canada if these things continue for 3 or 4 months.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ganesh.eng said:


> Yes, I too hope the same. DIBP might stop pro rata invitations here and there and invite only non-pro rata invitations. Non-pro rata cut off has gone up to 70 since fewer invitations per round. Non-pro rata people whom they actually want even at 60 points will shift to Canada if these things continue for 3 or 4 months.


I think it will happen in the next 2 rounds when things comes down to 60/65 for most occupations. People might not move to Canada yet unless they really want to. It's only a month and half delay.


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> I think it will happen in the next 2 rounds when things comes down to 60/65 for most occupations. People might not move to Canada yet unless they really want to. It's only a month and half delay.


 Good
Why should I worry about them?

Aug 23rd / Sep 6th should be my concern :bathbaby:


----------



## TimTamFan (Jul 27, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Compiled a list of the guys who are active on this board waiting for invite. Lets keep each other updated so we know how it goes on Aug 9 and later. Cheers !
> 
> *70 pointers: *
> 
> ...



Hello Bud, 
Do you have an updated version of this list including those who have commented their points and DOE since your original post? 
Think us 65'ers are all still eagerly awaiting a post from sho3ib91 with good news! Ha.
Cheers


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

TimTamFan said:


> Hello Bud,
> Do you have an updated version of this list including those who have commented their points and DOE since your original post?
> Think us 65'ers are all still eagerly awaiting a post from sho3ib91 with good news! Ha.
> Cheers


Here's so far: 

Compiled a list of the guys who are active on this board waiting for invite. Lets keep each other updated so we know how it goes on Aug 9 and later. Cheers !

*70 pointers: *

DrKLRecard : 15 June
dfrancis : 16 June
samliu1993: 26 June
iamryeye: 1 July

*65 pointers: *

sho3ib91 : 5 Jan
DN7C: 21 Jan
ganesh.eng: 24 Jan
zaback21: 25 Jan

Queryman : 2 Feb
TimTamFan : 6 Feb
sukar: 7 Feb
umarmakyana: 22 Feb
Oliveiras : 27 Feb
Mirna: 27 Feb
serta: 10 April

seraphdutt: 4 May
arif valani: 16 May
jacobbs: 23 May

ashter2000 : 30 May
tnk009: 5 June
23188977: mid June



sho3ib91 said:


> .............





ashter2000 said:


> ...........





DN7C said:


> ..............





ganesh.eng said:


> ............





dfrancis said:


> ..........





DrKLRecard said:


> ...........





Mirna said:


> ................





iamryeye said:


> .........





seraphdutt said:


> .............





23188977 said:


> ....





samliu1993 said:


> ....





tnk009 said:


> ........





umarmakyana said:


> .........





sukar said:


> ...............





jacobbs said:


> ..............





arif valani said:


> ...........





serta said:


> .......





Oliveiras said:


> ............





TimTamFan said:


> .........





Queryman said:


> ............


----------



## Ishan_sharma (Aug 4, 2017)

Hi guys, I have applied my EOI on 12th June with 65 independent points for 189. Not sure if I need to do professional year or NAATI, Can anyone give me any suggestions. Also, how to get added to this forum? 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ishan_sharma (Aug 4, 2017)

Hi guys, I have applied my EOI on 12th June with 65 independent points for 189. Not sure if I need to do professional year or NAATI, Can anyone give me any suggestions. Also, how to get added to this forum? 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## dvulpio1 (Jul 2, 2017)

2339 : engineer technologist
EOI : 23 -3 2017
65 points


----------



## TimTamFan (Jul 27, 2017)

Thank you zaback21, spot on. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Ilay (May 19, 2014)

Ishan_sharma said:


> Hi guys, I have applied my EOI on 12th June with 65 independent points for 189. Not sure if I need to do professional year or NAATI, Can anyone give me any suggestions. Also, how to get added to this forum?
> 
> Thanks in advance.




Can we do NAATI though? As far as I am concerned they stopped their exams until september.

Btw, how can offshore people get NAATI certificate, or can they even obtain?

Cheers


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## samliu1993 (Jul 14, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Here's so far:
> 
> Compiled a list of the guys who are active on this board waiting for invite. Lets keep each other updated so we know how it goes on Aug 9 and later. Cheers !
> 
> ...


Sorry but I would like to apologize for providing an incorrect date for my doe. My agent told me that, after further confirmation, my doe is actually on the 27th of June instead of 26th, which is the day of my eoi submission via the agent. I am not sure why such thing occurs but I reckon the system sorts out the doe with its own algorithms, rather than simply making the doe the same as the eoi submission date? Feel free to update the list and sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## seraphdutt (Jul 25, 2017)

samliu1993 said:


> zaback21 said:
> 
> 
> > Here's so far:
> ...


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

seraphdutt said:


> Good Job Zaback. ??????. Our time is near guys. Wish all of you best of luck.


Thanks mate !



dvulpio1 said:


> 2339 : engineer technologist
> EOI : 23 -3 2017
> 65 points


Added. Welcome to the thread !


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Ishan_sharma said:


> Hi guys, I have applied my EOI on 12th June with 65 independent points for 189. Not sure if I need to do professional year or NAATI, Can anyone give me any suggestions. Also, how to get added to this forum?
> Thanks in advance.


You can click *Subscribe to this Thread* on top.



Ishan_sharma said:


> Hi guys, I have applied my EOI on 12th June with 65 independent points for 189. Not sure if I need to do professional year or NAATI, Can anyone give me any suggestions. Also, how to get added to this forum?
> Thanks in advance.


Professional year will take one year and that means it's not worth it since you may get 189 even before your professional year ends. But if cut-off goes 70 next year and you don't receive your invite, then it is worth it but that's doing something and spending AUD16,000 for something that *might be* required.

NAATI is a better option if you can do it but it also takes time to attend exam and get result and not to mention it is very difficult. See 2-4 rounds and then decide.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

samliu1993 said:


> Sorry but I would like to apologize for providing an incorrect date for my doe. My agent told me that, after further confirmation, my doe is actually on the 27th of June instead of 26th, which is the day of my eoi submission via the agent. I am not sure why such thing occurs but I reckon the system sorts out the doe with its own algorithms, rather than simply making the doe the same as the eoi submission date? Feel free to update the list and sorry for the inconvenience.


Well he might have applied at night on 26 when it is 27 in Australia. So, that is possible.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Ilay said:


> Can we do NAATI though? As far as I am concerned they stopped their exams until september.
> 
> Btw, how can offshore people get NAATI certificate, or can they even obtain?
> 
> ...


Well NAATI can be taken in Bangladesh and I think India too and also some other countries. Try find out if any centre close to you schedules it.


----------



## sho3ib91 (Jul 3, 2017)

TimTamFan said:


> Hello Bud,
> Do you have an updated version of this list including those who have commented their points and DOE since your original post?
> Think us 65'ers are all still eagerly awaiting a post from sho3ib91 with good news! Ha.
> Cheers




Im waiting for this news for a long time and I hope it is on Aug 9 and I will inform all of you if I received the invitation 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shacanozo (Dec 24, 2016)

Dears , I want to know if the DIBP will have separate quota for each category included in Other engineering technologist ? 
Also based on the recent update as 60 point biomedical engineer what is my chance to be invited


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

shacanozo said:


> Dears , I want to know if the DIBP will have separate quota for each category included in Other engineering technologist ?
> Also based on the recent update as 60 point biomedical engineer what is my chance to be invited


No separate quota. All 2339 together.

You only option may be 190 except NSW which will require 65+5 at least with Superior English.


----------



## F.H82 (Jun 24, 2017)

Hi,

I received the email below from SkillSelect today. Accordingly, I logged into my EOI account, but found no new messages/ correspondence!!

Appreciate if anyone can advise on this issue

"06 Aug 2017
Dear 
Please be advised that you have received a message in your SkillSelect Mailbox Account.
To read the message, please click on the link which will direct you to the login page;
SkillSelect
Regards
SkillSelect System Administrato"


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

F.H82 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I received the email below from SkillSelect today. Accordingly, I logged into my EOI account, but found no new messages/ correspondence!!
> 
> ...


If there is no change in points or anything then most likely a glitch. Usually on weekends, they do system maintenance and hence the mail.


----------



## F.H82 (Jun 24, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> If there is no change in points or anything then most likely a glitch. Usually on weekends, they do system maintenance and hence the mail.


Thank you Zaback, no changes at all, most likely it is a glitch.


----------



## mtakkol (Jun 9, 2014)

zaback21 said:


> Here's so far:
> 
> Compiled a list of the guys who are active on this board waiting for invite. Lets keep each other updated so we know how it goes on Aug 9 and later. Cheers !
> 
> ...


Hi, 
Mine is 65. And doe is 27th March. Can you please add to the list? 

Cheers

Sent from my MI 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

mtakkol said:


> Hi,
> Mine is 65. And doe is 27th March. Can you please add to the list?
> 
> Cheers
> ...


Added. 

In any case, Immitracker probably has lot more info also. I just wanted to compile some guys from this board so as not to wait for people to update their status in immitracker. Probably won't go beyond April-June 2017 cut-off date as by then lot more rounds will happen and people can make very accurate predictions also.


----------



## 10cu5T (Jul 14, 2016)

hi guys I am some what new to the forum and I have 2 questions.. I hope you guys can shed some light on them.. I am a mechanical engineer from pakistan and have an msc in petroleum engineering from uk.. I submitted by EOI on 1st July 2017 with 65 points as an engineering technologist.. the reason being petroleum engineering was not on the list back then so I had to apply as a mechanical engineer.. unfortunately I got recognised as engineering technologist by engineering australia.. how long do you think it will take for me to get an invite? 

secondly, I notice that petroleum engineering is back on the list.. and since my UK degree comes under Washington accord I can get that evaluated and apply as a petroleum engineer for the pr.. would that in anyway increase my chances of getting a pr faster?..

Sent from my VIE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## 10cu5T (Jul 14, 2016)

or can I get additional points for a masters degree on my current eoi if I get it assessed through engineering australia?

Sent from my VIE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## tnk009 (May 10, 2017)

Guys,
Ischa just published this one. Check out.
This gives some rough timeline for the invite based on your points and DOE.

Iscah's 189 EOI estimates for an invitation - Iscah


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tnk009 said:


> Guys,
> Ischa just published this one. Check out.
> This gives some rough timeline for the invite based on your points and DOE.
> 
> Iscah's 189 EOI estimates for an invitation - Iscah


I think they are highly optimistic about the invites for 2613 - 65 and 60 pointers 

Time will tell

Cheers


----------



## tnk009 (May 10, 2017)

newbienz said:


> I think they are highly optimistic about the invites for 2613 - 65 and 60 pointers
> 
> Time will tell
> 
> Cheers


Honestly, I agree with you. I too felt that it is little over optimistic. 
However, next couple of rounds should clear some of the estimates and give more accurate time line for the invites.

All the best for your grant.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Other engineering professionals only 6 nos invite in July ?????
In official website. feeling positive .


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

next month 65 pointers will get a chance sure........


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

OK - done my detailed analysis - here is what I reckon: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...nvitations-august-2017-a-39.html#post12982666

Tony Coates
MARN 0601801


----------



## samliu1993 (Jul 14, 2017)

guys..I am so hyped & nervous at the same time about the next round of invitation on Tuesday, 8th of Aug. Logically, I should be invited with an eoi of 70 points being submitted on the 27th of June. Whether I do or do not, I will be so excited or disappointed to the point where I am gonna break the display on the laptop by penetrating it with my fist.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

samliu1993 said:


> guys..I am so hyped & nervous at the same time about the next round of invitation on Tuesday, 8th of Aug. Logically, I should be invited with an eoi of 70 points being submitted on the 27th of June. Whether I do or do not, I will be so excited or disappointed to the point where I am gonna break the display on the laptop by penetrating it with my fist.


I would only be 99% sure of it - it should get close to all 70 pointers i.e. up to 9th August - just short or just over maybe - but well past 27th June 2017

Regards

Tony Coates


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

10cu5T said:


> hi guys I am some what new to the forum and I have 2 questions.. I hope you guys can shed some light on them.. I am a mechanical engineer from pakistan and have an msc in petroleum engineering from uk.. I submitted by EOI on 1st July 2017 with 65 points as an engineering technologist.. the reason being petroleum engineering was not on the list back then so I had to apply as a mechanical engineer.. unfortunately I got recognised as engineering technologist by engineering australia.. how long do you think it will take for me to get an invite?
> 
> secondly, I notice that petroleum engineering is back on the list.. and since my UK degree comes under Washington accord I can get that evaluated and apply as a petroleum engineer for the pr.. would that in anyway increase my chances of getting a pr faster?..
> 
> Sent from my VIE-L29 using Tapatalk


Petroleum Engineer is not on the list for 189 MLTSSL.

It looks like you looked at 186 list.



10cu5T said:


> or can I get additional points for a masters degree on my current eoi if I get it assessed through engineering australia?
> 
> Sent from my VIE-L29 using Tapatalk


Masters and Bachelors same 15 points. PhD gets you 20.


----------



## 10cu5T (Jul 14, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Petroleum Engineer is not on the list for 189 MLTSSL.
> 
> It looks like you looked at 186 list.
> 
> ...


thank you for the reply.. but I checked the following link https://www.border.gov.au/Workingin...-to-list-of-eligible-skilled-occupations.aspx if this is true..you reckon applying as a petro would speed up my pr invite? at says 12 occupations have been added..it includes petro

Sent from my VIE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## lupilipid (Aug 5, 2016)

10cu5T said:


> thank you for the reply.. but I checked the following link https://www.border.gov.au/Workingin...-to-list-of-eligible-skilled-occupations.aspx if this is true..you reckon applying as a petro would speed up my pr invite? at says 12 occupations have been added..it includes petro
> 
> Sent from my VIE-L29 using Tapatalk


I am a Petroleum Engineering graduate too. Initially, I thought the same as you but petroleum is not back on the 189 visa list. It is back on the employer sponsored list though. But it won't help as if we don't have an employer sponsoring us.


----------



## 10cu5T (Jul 14, 2016)

lupilipid said:


> I am a Petroleum Engineering graduate too. Initially, I thought the same as you but petroleum is not back on the 189 visa list. It is back on the employer sponsored list though. But it won't help as if we don't have an employer sponsoring us.


oh ok.. thanks for the reply.. I guess I will just wait.. hope it comes soon.. that's a degree gone to waste xD

Sent from my VIE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## lupilipid (Aug 5, 2016)

10cu5T said:


> that's a degree gone to waste xD


Yup dude. Petroleum got removed from the list a few months after I graduated. Imagine how I must have felt. Luckily, I found out about this Engineering Technologist option.


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

Welshtone said:


> OK - done my detailed analysis - here is what I reckon: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...nvitations-august-2017-a-39.html#post12982666
> 
> Tony Coates
> MARN 0601801


Hi Tony. Do you have any info about why grants slowed down lately?


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

hasansins said:


> Hi Tony. Do you have any info about why grants slowed down lately?




A year is the new norm now!


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

10cu5T said:


> oh ok.. thanks for the reply.. I guess I will just wait.. hope it comes soon.. that's a degree gone to waste xD
> 
> Sent from my VIE-L29 using Tapatalk


Here's the 189 list : https://www.legislation.gov.au/Details/F2017L00850

It not a waste. And you should thank Engineers Australia for their weird Occupational Skills Assessment policy. Since, they like to award any not so good CDR or 3 years degree as Engineering Technologist, even though your subject is removed, you are still eligible for PR.

In fact, it is usually a good policy to write a bad CDR when it comes to 2335 group as their wait time is higher than 2339.


----------



## istokwa (Aug 7, 2017)

Hello fellows. This is my very first post in here. I need your honest opinion on when should I expect an invite. Below is my profile. I've been following all the forum and DIBP updates since the day my EOI was lodged... and probably like everyone else, the waiting game is causing me too much anxiety  .Thanks a lot in advance.

ANZCO 233914 - Engineering Technologist
EOI Lodged - 3 Jul 2017
189 - 65pts
190 (VIC) - 70pts


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

istokwa said:


> Hello fellows. This is my very first post in here. I need your honest opinion on when should I expect an invite. Below is my profile. I've been following all the forum and DIBP updates since the day my EOI was lodged... and probably like everyone else, the waiting game is causing me too much anxiety  .Thanks a lot in advance.
> 
> ANZCO 233914 - Engineering Technologist
> EOI Lodged - 3 Jul 2017
> ...


Hard to tell since we don't know how 65 points will move. Wait 2-4 rounds and you will get the idea.


----------



## dinesh309 (Jul 12, 2017)

*Information*

Hello guys just want some information in regards to the application process.

EOI Date of effect: 04 Aug 2016
Assessment: Engineering Technologist
GSM 189 Applied: 60 
GSM 190 Applied: 65
PTE-A : S-90, L-77, R-65, W-65

I am currently preparing for PTE to get above 80's each. So if I update my EOI what would be the date of effect of my application. Will it be from the day I have updated or will I fall under the priority list. Due to some personal circumstances I could prepare for PTE since last year for which I am regretting.


----------



## dfrancis (Jul 12, 2017)

dinesh309 said:


> Hello guys just want some information in regards to the application process.
> 
> EOI Date of effect: 04 Aug 2016
> Assessment: Engineering Technologist
> ...


Hi Dinesh309

No point in regretting as of now. To answer your query, from my agent I realised that any modifications you make would be considered for an invite from that date.

WOuld leave to other senior members to comment if anything amiss.
Wishing you the best with your PTE.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

dinesh309 said:


> Hello guys just want some information in regards to the application process.
> 
> EOI Date of effect: 04 Aug 2016
> Assessment: Engineering Technologist
> ...


It will be from the day you update but why do you say you will fall under priority list ?

You taking DOE way too seriously. Criteria of selection is points first. Date of effect comes later when points are equal.

If I can have 5 extra points today, I will accept Date of Effect from today cos now I am above what i was before. A 65 pointer today will be light years ahead of 60 pointers whose DOE was since the creation of universe.

No 60 pointers will get invite till all 65 pointers are cleared irrespective of their DOE.


----------



## dinesh309 (Jul 12, 2017)

Thank you dfrancis


----------



## dinesh309 (Jul 12, 2017)

Bro zaback21 by priority list I meant if I get 79 each in PTE the my points will be 70 isn't it?


----------



## umarmakyana (Jan 20, 2017)

Guys if we remember, around Jan and Feb this year, EA was overwhelmed with # of applications they were receiving and hence not many people were able to lodge their applications around that time. Also hoping that 70 pointer get cleared in tomorrow's round and some 65 pointers with DOE around Jan 5-7 getting invite, I am quiet optimistic that invites will move to farther DOE's soon.

Also 50 invites per round make some difference too.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

dinesh309 said:


> Bro zaback21 by priority list I meant if I get 79 each in PTE the my points will be 70 isn't it?


Yes, if you get Superior English from Competent English, then yes an increase of 10 points.

In any case, 60 will not get you invite based on current situations. You need to do PTE.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

umarmakyana said:


> Guys if we remember, around Jan and Feb this year, EA was overwhelmed with # of applications they were receiving and hence not many people were able to lodge their applications around that time. Also hoping that 70 pointer get cleared in tomorrow's round and some 65 pointers with DOE around Jan 5-7 getting invite, I am quiet optimistic that invites will move to farther DOE's soon.
> 
> Also 50 invites per round make some difference too.


That's a good observation. Let's hope it happens.


----------



## seraphdutt (Jul 25, 2017)

Just had a dream last night that I got the invitation haha. Bizarre.


----------



## dfrancis (Jul 12, 2017)

seraphdutt said:


> Just had a dream last night that I got the invitation haha. Bizarre.


... two follow up questions...

1. Like the wise old people say..Did you have this dream in the morning..? then it's bound to come true...lol.
2. Where the entire members on the thread in your dream as well?...:roll:

On a serious note...the time is near folks...wishing everyone of this thread the very best...
Listening to Aerosmith- Dream Onnnn... 

Regards


----------



## istokwa (Aug 7, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Hard to tell since we don't know how 65 points will move. Wait 2-4 rounds and you will get the idea.


Thanks zaback21. You may get your invite in a while! All the best!


----------



## sho3ib91 (Jul 3, 2017)

One hour to go guys hope we get an invite, but I guess it will be next round lots of 70 pointers this year


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samliu1993 (Jul 14, 2017)

hype!!!! less than 30 mins before the floor gate opens.


----------



## seraphdutt (Jul 25, 2017)

dfrancis said:


> seraphdutt said:
> 
> 
> > Just had a dream last night that I got the invitation haha. Bizarre.
> ...



Hehe. It was only me and that mail. Yes it was in morning. But i was bit confused about mail, i was like is this for real ? Or this is fake mail.


----------



## iamryeye (Jul 4, 2017)

dfrancis said:


> ... two follow up questions...
> 
> 1. Like the wise old people say..Did you have this dream in the morning..? then it's bound to come true...lol.
> 2. Where the entire members on the thread in your dream as well?...:roll:
> ...




Omg. Had the same dream last night. Hahhaa


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sho3ib91 said:


> One hour to go guys hope we get an invite, but I guess it will be next round lots of 70 pointers this year
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks mate. We are all waiting for your invite.



samliu1993 said:


> hype!!!! less than 30 mins before the floor gate opens.


Thanks mate. Hope you get your invite too.



istokwa said:


> Thanks zaback21. You may get your invite in a while! All the best!


Thanks mate. You too !


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

Good luck to all!


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

So, which of you guys got the invite ?

*70 pointers: *

DrKLRecard : 15 June
dfrancis : 16 June
samliu1993: 27 June
iamryeye: 1 July

*65 pointers: *

sho3ib91 : 5 Jan
DN7C: 21 Jan
ganesh.eng: 24 Jan
zaback21: 25 Jan

Queryman : 2 Feb
TimTamFan : 6 Feb
sukar: 7 Feb
umarmakyana: 22 Feb
Oliveiras : 27 Feb
Mirna: 27 Feb


dvulpio1 : 23 March
mtakkol: 27 March
serta: 10 April

seraphdutt: 4 May
arif valani: 16 May
jacobbs: 23 May

ashter2000 : 30 May
tnk009: 5 June
Ishan_sharma: 12 June
23188977: mid June



sho3ib91 said:


> .............





ashter2000 said:


> ...........





DN7C said:


> ..............





ganesh.eng said:


> ............





dfrancis said:


> ..........





DrKLRecard said:


> ...........





Mirna said:


> ................





iamryeye said:


> .........





seraphdutt said:


> .............





23188977 said:


> ....





samliu1993 said:


> ....





tnk009 said:


> ........





umarmakyana said:


> .........





sukar said:


> ...............





jacobbs said:


> ..............





arif valani said:


> ...........





serta said:


> .......





Oliveiras said:


> ............





TimTamFan said:


> .........





Queryman said:


> ............





Ishan_sharma said:


> .................





dvulpio1 said:


> .............





mtakkol said:


> ...........


----------



## iamryeye (Jul 4, 2017)

Anyone got an invite?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## samliu1993 (Jul 14, 2017)

where are our 70 pointers? I would check it myself if my account info is not with my agent.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

iamryeye said:


> Anyone got an invite?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Haven't you got invite ? 1st July 70 points ?


----------



## iamryeye (Jul 4, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Haven't you got invite ? 1st July 70 points ?




I cant check. My password is with my agent. She hasn't texted me yet....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

It definitely didn't reach Jan 25 for 65 pointers so that's the only info I can provide.


----------



## dfrancis (Jul 12, 2017)

Dependent on the agent. Gosh the anticipation is killing me... ..anyone on the thread who is not dependent on the agent...??Need to check on immitracker

Zaback...quite surprising that it did not reach Jan for 65 pointers.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

dfrancis said:


> Dependent on the agent. Gosh the anticipation is killing me... ..anyone on the thread who is not dependent on the agent...??Need to check on immitracker
> 
> Zaback...quite surprising that it did not reach Jan for 65 pointers.


It's not surprising but predicted. 

We are all waiting for sho3ib91 to see if it reached 65 pointers at least.


----------



## sho3ib91 (Jul 3, 2017)

No invitation guys 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sho3ib91 said:


> One hour to go guys hope we get an invite, but I guess it will be next round lots of 70 pointers this year
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mate have you got the invite yet ? Or you too is also waiting for agent ?


----------



## sho3ib91 (Jul 3, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Mate have you got the invite yet ? Or you too is also waiting for agent ?




No I didnt get it and im not applying by an agent


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iamryeye (Jul 4, 2017)

I got invited!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sho3ib91 (Jul 3, 2017)

Many 70+ pointers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dfrancis (Jul 12, 2017)

iamryeye said:


> I got invited!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Congratulations mate...!!!...happy for you...a little sigh of relief ...hope to receive the good news from the agent...will keep everyone posted..!!ray2:


----------



## sho3ib91 (Jul 3, 2017)

Congratulations guys for all who got invited!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tnk009 (May 10, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> So, which of you guys got the invite ?
> 
> *70 pointers: *
> 
> ...


As expected No invite. 
Hope points reached to 65 invite.

Good luck!!


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sho3ib91 said:


> No I didnt get it and im not applying by an agent
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's disappointing. 

I guess now we need to wait end of September for invite.


----------



## sho3ib91 (Jul 3, 2017)

Yes this is really frustrating but lets just hope it moved till the end of July or the beginning of Aug


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

tnk009 said:


> As expected No invite.
> Hope points reached to 65 invite.
> 
> Good luck!!


It doesn't look too good for 65 pointers applying 7 June 2017.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

iamryeye said:


> I got invited!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


At least it moved 1st of July. This year us 65 pointers are feeling like we applied with 60 and literally feel like begging.

I can't imagine if the ceiling was 500 instead of 1000.


----------



## iamryeye (Jul 4, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> At least it moved 1st of July. This year us 65 pointers are feeling like we applied with 60 and literally feel like begging.




Dont worry. 65 points will be on the 23rd of August


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> At least it moved 1st of July. This year us 65 pointers are feeling like we applied with 60 and literally feel like begging.
> 
> I can't imagine if the ceiling was 500 .


Haha that's the trend mate. More competitive day by day. I seriously doubt whether it will touch June 65 pointers before year ends.


----------



## olive92 (Jul 8, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> At least it moved 1st of July. This year us 65 pointers are feeling like we applied with 60 and literally feel like begging.
> 
> I can't imagine if the ceiling was 500 instead of 1000.


I think the fact that it moved to 1st july is a strong sign that the cut off will drop in 2/3 rounds  you will get it 100% zaback ^.^


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

Now we have to wait till the DIBP result publisher to release it with a mistake 

Sent from my SM-A720F using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

olive92 said:


> I think the fact that it moved to 1st july is a strong sign that the cut off will drop in 2/3 rounds  you will get it 100% zaback ^.^


Thanks. Hopefully we will get it soon, but it is not a good sign for 2339 overall.

You will need 70 if you are hoping for invite this year I feel.



ganesh.eng said:


> Haha that's the trend mate. More competitive day by day. I seriously doubt whether it will touch June 65 pointers before year ends.


That's kind of scary for guys applying late. All calculations going out of the window. If we have to wait 3 months for Jan guys to clear, it won't even reach May I feel. But I guess we need to see the round result first before we start to panic. They may have invited only 30 instead of 50 this time.


----------



## olive92 (Jul 8, 2017)

ganesh.eng said:


> Now we have to wait till the DIBP result publisher to release it with a mistake
> 
> Sent from my SM-A720F using Tapatalk


when till that glorious day? hahahaha


----------



## sho3ib91 (Jul 3, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> At least it moved 1st of July. This year us 65 pointers are feeling like we applied with 60 and literally feel like begging.
> 
> I can't imagine if the ceiling was 500 instead of 1000.




Yes I know, but if it moves to the end of July than we are close! I think there are 100 70 pointers from 6th June till now so by next round it will be maybe us 65 pointers.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## olive92 (Jul 8, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Thanks. Hopefully we will get it soon, but it is not a good sign for 2339 overall.
> 
> 
> 
> That's kind of scary for guys applying late. All calculations going out of the window. If we have to wait 3 months for Jan guys to clear, it won't even reach May I feel. But I guess we need to see the round result first before we start to panic. They may have invited only 30 instead of 50 this time.


i think the no. of 70 pointers and above cant suddenly and dramatically increase  1st july is a good sign, you will for sure get it... its people like us *going to get 65 in sep* who are in the **** pan

i am currently looking into NAATI, but idk... i honestly dont know

or getting certified as an ICT business analyst


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sho3ib91 said:


> Yes I know, but if it moves to the end of July than we are close! I think there are 100 70 pointers from 6th June till now so by next round it will be maybe us 65 pointers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The fact that it is taking so many rounds and moving such a slow pace for the 70 pointers, you need to consider 65 pointers will move half as fast as 70 pointers and that's the scary part.

In any case, I want to believe it reached 5 Jan and you missed it by seconds.


----------



## sho3ib91 (Jul 3, 2017)

Yes Im with you on this but Im sure all its a matter of 2 rounds max and 65 pointers will be invited and definitely all jan guys will be invited


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## olive92 (Jul 8, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> The fact that it is taking so many rounds and moving such a slow pace for the 70 pointers, you need to consider 65 pointers will move half as fast as 70 pointers and that's the scary part.
> 
> In any case, I want to believe it reached 3rd Jan and you missed it by seconds.


Well even if if it is very slow now.. the 1000 invites need to be finished by June, after some time rationally speaking this cut off WILL drop 

so when it drops, and if there are enough (even 500 invites left) and its like April, they will be forced to invite a ton of ETs to clear up the invites  so you from January 100% will get

the wait is freaking annoying and frustrating but you will get it inshaAllah

my situation is like.. now i have a 10 or even less than 5% change of getting invited .. Lord


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

sho3ib91 said:


> Yes Im with you on this but Im sure all its a matter of 2 rounds max and 65 pointers will be invited and definitely all jan guys will be invited
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk






zaback21 said:


> The fact that it is taking so many rounds and moving such a slow pace for the 70 pointers, you need to consider 65 pointers will move half as fast as 70 pointers and that's the scary part.
> 
> In any case, I want to believe it reached 5 Jan and you missed it by seconds.


Guys dont forget that all the present 65/60 pointers will try to increase to 75/70 and future applicants also will target only 70+.

So these will delay things more for us


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

olive92 said:


> i think the no. of 70 pointers and above cant suddenly and dramatically increase  1st july is a good sign, you will for sure get it... its people like us *going to get 65 in sep* who are in the **** pan
> 
> i am currently looking into NAATI, but idk... i honestly dont know
> 
> or getting certified as an ICT business analyst


Business analyst has no chance even with 70. Try NAATI if you can or wait for the result to publish and then decide. In any case, Oct Date of Effect is most likely not getting you an invite this year, so better go for NAATI.


----------



## olive92 (Jul 8, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Business analyst has no chance even with 70. Try NAATI if you can or wait for the result to publish and then decide. In any case, Oct Date of Effect is most likely not getting you an invite this year, so better go for NAATI.


The Date of Effect will be September 18th.. I need to update my signature.. 

but I am not sure how the F to take this exam, I live in Beijing, my fam is in Kuwait, where the hell what language do i do???


----------



## olive92 (Jul 8, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Business analyst has no chance even with 70. Try NAATI if you can or wait for the result to publish and then decide. In any case, Oct Date of Effect is most likely not getting you an invite this year, so better go for NAATI.


Yes I saw the trends of biz and sys analyst, and it looks absolutely ****.. my sister got an invite within 8 days when she applied with 60 points back in Jan 2015.. its funny how in a span of 2 years now... even with 70 points you cant get it haha

I am thinking of tweaking my Resume and applying for software engineering assessment, but the coding part is going to be hard to hack into my work exp letter ugh -_-

I have a Telecom Eng degree.. but I have been working in ICT for the past 4 years as a Product Manager.. (which loosely translates to Biz/Sys Analyst)

my life is like ????? haha


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

olive92 said:


> Well even if if it is very slow now.. the 1000 invites need to be finished by June, after some time rationally speaking this cut off WILL drop
> 
> so when it drops, and if there are enough (even 500 invites left) and its like April, they will be forced to invite a ton of ETs to clear up the invites  so you from January 100% will get
> 
> ...


50/round gives us 20 rounds of invite if that's the average.

This means in 9.33 months = April 10 will be the last invite round.

And one needs to consider all the new guys applying with 70+ each week since EA is assessing everyone ET these days. So, 65 pointers will have hard time as ganesh explained above.


----------



## olive92 (Jul 8, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> 50/round gives us 20 rounds of invite if that's the average.
> 
> This means in 9.33 months = April 10 will be the last invite round.
> 
> And one needs to consider all the new guys applying with 70+ each week since EA is assessing everyone ET these days. So, 65 pointers will have hard time as ganesh explained above.


I am wondering if I can get assessed as Software/App Programmer

or to get my work experience assessed by EA... but i don't know how will they receive a "Product Manager" exp letter.. what would they see it as? ICT or related to Telecom? 

so ridiculous


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

olive92 said:


> The Date of Effect will be September 18th.. I need to update my signature..
> 
> but I am not sure how the F to take this exam, I live in Beijing, my fam is in Kuwait, where the hell what language do i do???


The language that you are good at. Find out which one you can do and the test centres close to you.https://www.naati.com.au/media/1137/languages_with_accreditation_testing.pdf

https://www.naati.com.au/


----------



## olive92 (Jul 8, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> The language that you are good at. Find out which one you can do and the test centres close to you.https://www.naati.com.au/media/1137/languages_with_accreditation_testing.pdf
> 
> https://www.naati.com.au/


I can do Dari, Arabic, Mandarin, Hindi but the thing is .. I think I need to write in this exam which will be quite hard as I do not write anymore.. i TYPE

also I think the Beijing center only does Mandarin and only translator (which means 100% i gotta write)


----------



## olive92 (Jul 8, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> The language that you are good at. Find out which one you can do and the test centres close to you.https://www.naati.com.au/media/1137/languages_with_accreditation_testing.pdf
> 
> https://www.naati.com.au/


why are you not doing a NAATI?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

olive92 said:


> Yes I saw the trends of biz and sys analyst, and it looks absolutely ****.. my sister got an invite within 8 days when she applied with 60 points back in Jan 2015.. its funny how in a span of 2 years now... even with 70 points you cant get it haha
> 
> I am thinking of tweaking my Resume and applying for software engineering assessment, but the coding part is going to be hard to hack into my work exp letter ugh -_-
> 
> ...


If only you could have cracked the CDR to convince EA to give you Telecom ......



olive92 said:


> I am wondering if I can get assessed as Software/App Programmer
> 
> or to get my work experience assessed by EA... but i don't know how will they receive a "Product Manager" exp letter.. what would they see it as? ICT or related to Telecom?
> 
> so ridiculous


ET is a broad range of engineering so Product Manager may work. If you are fine spending $370.00 to try your luck with Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment with EA.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

olive92 said:


> why are you not doing a NAATI?


I am lazy to be honest lol.

Plus I have 65 points on 25 Jan so I will get the invite hopefully soon. 

So, till now I didn't feel I need to get 5 more points though.


----------



## olive92 (Jul 8, 2017)

I am fine with spending 370$, but I know it takes over 3 months to get a damn response haha... so thats the question, apply and wait? or... just.. wait?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

olive92 said:


> I can do Dari, Arabic, Mandarin, Hindi but the thing is .. I think I need to write in this exam which will be quite hard as I do not write anymore.. i TYPE
> 
> also I think the Beijing center only does Mandarin and only translator (which means 100% i gotta write)


Well if you want invite this year, then better get to NAATI. Else, wait for uncertain 2018-19 which considering 9-11 months of waiting (with me being generous, it could be 12-14 months) meaning, 1000 ceiling will push cut-off to 70 next year.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

olive92 said:


> I am fine with spending 370$, but I know it takes over 3 months to get a damn response haha... so thats the question, apply and wait? or... just.. wait?


3 months is still a chance that you will get invite in 3 months with 70 than nothing.


----------



## olive92 (Jul 8, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Well if you want invite this year, then better get to NAATI. Else, wait for uncertain 2018-19 which considering 9-11 months of waiting (with me being generous, it could be 12-14 months) meaning, 1000 ceiling will push cut-off to 70 next year.


I got the following options 

1. Marry my BF and just do this damn 300 partner visa
2. Apply for work exp assessment via EA and wait for a result within 3 months
3. Try and figure out NAATI

the NAATI is extremely confusing tbh! Like I read somewhere that they do not provide interpreter exams outside OZ, so its ONLY translator, and that it is "on demand" so for example if you wanna do it for Arabic in Beijing, the demand is almost 0% so you will be in a waiting list forever.. 

Also, I just looked into the NAATI website and there is some strange info on them stopping tests after 30 Aug because they are "changing their certification processes" ??? don't know if I am just sleepy.. or I read it accurately.


----------



## olive92 (Jul 8, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> 3 months is still a chance that you will get invite in 3 months with 70 than nothing.


I have a question, when my ET certificate expires on the 18th of Sep 2018, and I try to recertify few months before this.. does that mean my DOE also gets updated!???


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

olive92 said:


> I have a question, when my ET certificate expires on the 18th of Sep 2018, and I try to recertify few months before this.. does that mean my DOE also gets updated!???


Will the ET recertification result in a change of points ?
If not, then you have nothing to worry
Just edit the certificate number and validity when you get the new one

Your date of effect will remain the same

Cheers


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

olive92 said:


> I got the following options
> 
> 1. Marry my BF and just do this damn 300 partner visa
> 2. Apply for work exp assessment via EA and wait for a result within 3 months
> ...


Try 2 first. Also 3 is very hard to pass and takes ages for taking exam, results to be published. May be it will be a piece of cake for you.

Or just get married and start your life in Aus !


----------



## olive92 (Jul 8, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Will the ET recertification result in a change of points ?
> If not, then you have nothing to worry
> Just edit the certificate number and validity when you get the new one
> 
> ...


That is the first and only good news I have gotten so far  :* thank you!


----------



## olive92 (Jul 8, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Try 2 first. Also 3 is very hard to pass and takes ages for taking exam, results to be published. May be it will be a piece of cake for you.
> 
> Or just get married and start your life in Aus !


getting married looks scary for me at the age of 24 haha..... moreover, it takes another 6 months (at the very least) to get a visa for a spouse... sometimes it takes 3 months depending on where you apply from.. but in Beijing they say 12 to 19 months.. which is effed up. 189 is faster, cheaper, better and more stronger (PR straight.. no waiting game)

Overall, I am leaning towards 189

I am looking into applying for work assessment via fast track with EA, however, i am nervous.. I worked in ICT, my work papers are all like "Mobile and PC Apps" :S I think the CO would be like dude you are in the wrong sector, go to ACS!


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

olive92 said:


> getting married looks scary for me at the age of 24 haha..... moreover, it takes another 6 months (at the very least) to get a visa for a spouse... sometimes it takes 3 months depending on where you apply from.. but in Beijing they say 12 to 19 months.. which is effed up. 189 is faster, cheaper, better and more stronger (PR straight.. no waiting game)
> 
> Overall, I am leaning towards 189
> 
> I am looking into applying for work assessment via fast track with EA, however, i am nervous.. I worked in ICT, my work papers are all like "Mobile and PC Apps" :S I think the CO would be like dude you are in the wrong sector, go to ACS!


Well I think you are looking for ways to get away from your boyfriend lol ! 

In any case, yes 189 gives you freedom to do whatever you want.


----------



## olive92 (Jul 8, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Well I think you are looking for ways to get away from your boyfriend lol !
> 
> In any case, yes 189 gives you freedom to do whatever you want.


Haha... nah.. he is the love of my life, spiritually we are married <3 

but the pressure of an actual legal marriage is something else. And we are both like in a strange point in life, just changing jobs, trying to get a masters etc. doesn't seem right to get married now. 

Anyhow, I started the skills assessment, ahahha... God, where will we all end up in the next 12 months?

Gotta run after my HR tomorrow for a work exp letter > funsies!


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

Well, hello to you all.

I think we should at least give few more hours for the invited people to update their status.

I really don't think only 70+ pointers till July 1st got invited.
And, we don't have anyone in between July 1st and Jan 5th DOEs.

So, it's better to wait a couple of hours and check the forum and myimmitracker. 
Else, till the DIBP publish the round results.


----------



## kplkthr (Aug 8, 2017)

*updates*

hello. any updates


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

DN7C said:


> Well, hello to you all.
> 
> I think we should at least give few more hours for the invited people to update their status.
> 
> ...


No one with 70 got till now ?????


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

josygeorge000 said:


> No one with 70 got till now ?????



iamryeye, 1 July with 70 points got invited.


----------



## dvulpio1 (Jul 2, 2017)

For those 2339 65 pointers who are eagerly waiting to get an invitation, myself included...Looking at the last invitation trends, I don't see there is any hope at the moment. It seems like the cut-off points will remain at 70. Take last year as an illustration...60 pointers were denied to get invited as they raised the cut-off point to 65. This year 2017, 65 pointers won't get invited. DIBP might consider clearing some 65 pointers that have sent their EOI from 12/2016 to 03/2017. There are too many applicants that have been queuing. Let's be honest, I don't want to be pessimist but we have to face the reality. what about 70 pointers? are they clearing them all? DiBP would rather invite less people and increase waiting times...but, in my opinion, 65 pointers are doomed


----------



## sho3ib91 (Jul 3, 2017)

No mate! Last year the trend was moving just a few days each round for 65 pointers. This year it is moving in months for 70 pointers. After 3 rounds the cut off date is somewhere in July which is close to Aug 9. So this shows that there are not many 70 pointers and by September 65 pointers will have a chance. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

dvulpio1 said:


> For those 2339 65 pointers who are eagerly waiting to get an invitation, myself included...Looking at the last invitation trends, I don't see there is any hope at the moment. It seems like the cut-off points will remain at 70. Take last year as an illustration...60 pointers were denied to get invited as they raised the cut-off point to 65. This year 2017, 65 pointers won't get invited. DIBP might consider clearing some 65 pointers that have sent their EOI from 12/2016 to 03/2017. There are too many applicants that have been queuing. Let's be honest, I don't want to be pessimist but we have to face the reality. what about 70 pointers? are they clearing them all? DiBP would rather invite less people and increase waiting times...but, in my opinion, 65 pointers are doomed


This is actually expected to happen. But 65 pointers dont start from 12/16. It will start from 3rd Jan 2017.


----------



## 10cu5T (Jul 14, 2016)

ok guys I need advice.. I have 65 points.. where can I make the other 5 from?

Sent from my VIE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## olive92 (Jul 8, 2017)

Guys for the work experience assessment from Engineers Australia, I have the following questions : 

1. How long does the work exp assessment take when I do not pay for fast track ? (3 months? )
2. The documents that would be required by EA from me are - 
(a) work experience letter from Company 1 
(b) work experience letter from Company 2
(c) IELTS 
(d) Passport Biodata and Photograph
*(e) Work permit/Tax payer documents?*

Is the work permit/tax payer document mandatory? I don't see it on the portal but it says so in the booklet??


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

10cu5T said:


> ok guys I need advice.. I have 65 points.. where can I make the other 5 from?
> 
> Sent from my VIE-L29 using Tapatalk


Additional work experience
Naati
Spouse
English

These come to mind

Cheers


----------



## 10cu5T (Jul 14, 2016)

age 30, degree 15, English 20... that's the break down..I have only 1 year experience then I came to oz.. can't claim points from that.. I am screwed xD

Sent from my VIE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

10cu5T said:


> age 30, degree 15, English 20... that's the break down..I have only 1 year experience then I came to oz.. can't claim points from that.. I am screwed xD
> 
> Sent from my VIE-L29 using Tapatalk


Naati , Spouse , state sponsorship ?

Cheers


----------



## olive92 (Jul 8, 2017)

10cu5T said:


> age 30, degree 15, English 20... that's the break down..I have only 1 year experience then I came to oz.. can't claim points from that.. I am screwed xD
> 
> Sent from my VIE-L29 using Tapatalk


you can do NAATI in OZ, you can take up a course for around 7000$ or you can take the exam!! for sure!


----------



## 10cu5T (Jul 14, 2016)

no spouse, naati to expensive..I am not even sure if I can pass it.. what about state sponsorship? already lodged on 70.. it won't come obviously

Sent from my VIE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

10cu5T said:


> no spouse, naati to expensive..I am not even sure if I can pass it.. what about state sponsorship? already lodged on 70.. it won't come obviously
> 
> Sent from my VIE-L29 using Tapatalk


Try Canada Instead
It still has much more migrant friendly rules among most desirable countries

Cheers


----------



## dvulpio1 (Jul 2, 2017)

I'm on the same boat, 65 points in Australia with superior English. I can't claim work experience points and NAATI courses in Australia are way too expensive. I might sit for the NAATI test but without a solid preparation you cannot pass the exam. It's not just a language test. It's tough. Tbh, I don't get why they give you 5 extra points for that...there is no correlation at all with skills and working experience...that's ********.


----------



## 10cu5T (Jul 14, 2016)

I am game for that.. was thinking of doing that anyway after this invitation round

Sent from my VIE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## 10cu5T (Jul 14, 2016)

dvulpio1 said:


> I'm on the same boat, 65 points in Australia with superior English. I can't claim work experience points and NAATI courses in Australia are way too expensive. I might sit for the NAATI test but without a solid preparation you cannot pass the exam. It's not just a language test. It's tough. Tbh, I don't get why they give you 5 extra points for that...there is no correlation at all with skills and working experience...that's ********.


stop or I will start crying..

Sent from my VIE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## 10cu5T (Jul 14, 2016)

6 years of advance calculas 2 published papers ...distinction all round.. look where we are.. ='( 

Sent from my VIE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## olive92 (Jul 8, 2017)

10cu5T said:


> stop or I will start crying..
> 
> Sent from my VIE-L29 using Tapatalk


One is Italian, one is Pakistani

I am Afghan I think I need to cry the hardest T_T

can anyone tell me about the work experience documents?? I wanna try and get assessed by EA

what documents do i need?


----------



## olive92 (Jul 8, 2017)

10cu5T said:


> no spouse, naati to expensive..I am not even sure if I can pass it.. what about state sponsorship? already lodged on 70.. it won't come obviously
> 
> Sent from my VIE-L29 using Tapatalk


you and i can get married and we can claim 5 points for spouse on each side wahahahahahah XD


----------



## 10cu5T (Jul 14, 2016)

olive92 said:


> you and i can get married and we can claim 5 points for spouse on each side wahahahahahah XD


wanna get me killed by my dad? he wants me to marry someone who speaks pashto.. far out I am screwed.. 

Sent from my VIE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## olive92 (Jul 8, 2017)

10cu5T said:


> wanna get me killed by my dad? he wants me to marry someone who speaks pashto.. far out I am screwed..
> 
> Sent from my VIE-L29 using Tapatalk


Did I mention I am Afghan?  pashto isn't a problem haha


----------



## 10cu5T (Jul 14, 2016)

olive92 said:


> Did I mention I am Afghan?  pashto isn't a problem haha


you had me the moment I read your username xD hahahaha.. 

Sent from my VIE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## olive92 (Jul 8, 2017)

So I read that I need to provide them info such as tax payers document, or work permit, or labour contract or social security report. 

I can get my labour contract from my former company and my work permit from my current company.. or even my old work permit from my old company and my new work permit from my new company.. 

Issue is.. both are in Chinese, so I <*SNIP*> need to get it translated. It is so frustrating, <*SNIP*>.

*See Rule 2, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


----------



## zarin3791 (Aug 9, 2017)

Hi guys. i want to ask you, i also lodged my EOI with 65 points under aeronautical engineer occupation, will i get invitation very soon compared to the other occupation?Thanks.


----------



## 10cu5T (Jul 14, 2016)

if only petro was still on the list..I dont even have to submit a cdr for the assessment.... ='( stupid oil barrel price.. 

Sent from my VIE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## 10cu5T (Jul 14, 2016)

anyway see you guys in 2 weeks.. thanks for the help..ez

Sent from my VIE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

olive92 said:


> Did I mention I am Afghan?  pashto isn't a problem haha


I'm not gonna get invited anytime soon.

so decided to sit back, relax, and enjoy the love story. opcorn: lol


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

10cu5T said:


> you had me the moment I read your username xD hahahaha..
> 
> Sent from my VIE-L29 using Tapatalk



aww  love is in the air !


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

olive92 said:


> Guys for the work experience assessment from Engineers Australia, I have the following questions :
> 
> 1. How long does the work exp assessment take when I do not pay for fast track ? (3 months? )
> 2. The documents that would be required by EA from me are -
> ...



I did the relevant work experience assessment in Jan 2017.
If you have done the skill assessment via Fast Track, you don't have to pay again for relevant work experience assessment - Fast Track.
They will simply assign the same assessor who did your skill assessment and you will receive the outcome within 14 days.


----------



## zCode (Jul 2, 2017)

Hi,

I was waiting for the skill select website to update. Now I have seen the Cut-off is at 70 points & 100 invites are given in Engineering Technologist and just with 60 points the chances are quite bleak. Not to break anyone heart, this is what I feel. 

Now if I go for 189 with NSW, I'll get 65 points if nominated. What are the chances then?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

DN7C said:


> Well, hello to you all.
> 
> I think we should at least give few more hours for the invited people to update their status.
> 
> ...


Hello to you !!!

No one has anything to say in immitracker yet except for iamryeye's info as we know. 
Lets hope it went close to 1 Aug for 70 pointers which was predicted to happen. 

And in the meantime I got all my PCC this week, but it looks like they may have to wait 1-2 months more. I also signed and scanned the last pages of Form 80 & 1221 for 23 Aug and 6 Set invite, now I think I will need to get 20 Set and 4 Oct too lol.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

dvulpio1 said:


> For those 2339 65 pointers who are eagerly waiting to get an invitation, myself included...Looking at the last invitation trends, I don't see there is any hope at the moment. It seems like the cut-off points will remain at 70. Take last year as an illustration...60 pointers were denied to get invited as they raised the cut-off point to 65. This year 2017, 65 pointers won't get invited. DIBP might consider clearing some 65 pointers that have sent their EOI from 12/2016 to 03/2017. There are too many applicants that have been queuing. Let's be honest, I don't want to be pessimist but we have to face the reality. what about 70 pointers? are they clearing them all? DiBP would rather invite less people and increase waiting times...but, in my opinion, 65 pointers are doomed


Cut-off will come down to 65 soon, it's just taking more than last year. But yes, 65 points cut-off at best won't move past May I think.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

10cu5T said:


> ok guys I need advice.. I have 65 points.. where can I make the other 5 from?
> 
> Sent from my VIE-L29 using Tapatalk


If you have an Accord degree, go to Aus in 476 visa and spend AUD16000 and do professional year too.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

olive92 said:


> Guys for the work experience assessment from Engineers Australia, I have the following questions :
> 
> 1. How long does the work exp assessment take when I do not pay for fast track ? (3 months? )
> 2. The documents that would be required by EA from me are -
> ...


Better ask on the visa lodge board, they know these stuff better.


----------



## 10cu5T (Jul 14, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> If you have an Accord degree, go to Aus in 476 visa and spend AUD16000 and do professional year too.


my accord degree is my masters.. which is in Petro

Sent from my VIE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

zCode said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was waiting for the skill select website to update. Now I have seen the Cut-off is at 70 points & 100 invites are given in Engineering Technologist and just with 60 points the chances are quite bleak. Not to break anyone heart, this is what I feel.
> 
> Now if I go for 189 with NSW, I'll get 65 points if nominated. What are the chances then?


There is no chance with 60 points, it's not bleak or anything. There won't be any chance for 65 for this year if applied lets say from June onward and may be earlier. And next year it is definitely hitting 70 points.

Me on Jan with 65 felt like why did DIBP invited so many 60 pointers to screw us up.

Now I feel thankful that I at least applied in Jan 2017 with 65 points. 

Next year I will not even get invite, that is given.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

10cu5T said:


> my accord degree is my masters.. which is in Petro
> 
> Sent from my VIE-L29 using Tapatalk


It doesn't matter what is your degree. If you can, get in to Professional Year asap. You need to get in to the first 6 months else, you can't do it since 476 is 1.5 years visa. And next year cut-off will be 70 if ceiling is same.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

zarin3791 said:


> Hi guys. i want to ask you, i also lodged my EOI with 65 points under aeronautical engineer occupation, will i get invitation very soon compared to the other occupation?Thanks.


Date of Effect helps, else it's hard to make any assumptions.

Aero 233911 guys got 1-2 invite from 190 NSW with Superior English last year. Also, try for that.


----------



## 10cu5T (Jul 14, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> If you have an Accord degree, go to Aus in 476 visa and spend AUD16000 and do professional year too.


just btw I am on 476 right now.. which expires may 2018..

Sent from my VIE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

10cu5T said:


> 6 years of advance calculas 2 published papers ...distinction all round.. look where we are.. ='(
> 
> Sent from my VIE-L29 using Tapatalk


Should have become a 272511 Social Worker, 322211 Sheetmetal Trades Worker or 323313 Locksmith. Nothing against those guys, but we are in the wrong profession for Australia.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

10cu5T said:


> just btw I am on 476 right now.. which expires may 2018..
> 
> Sent from my VIE-L29 using Tapatalk


It's too late for Professional year now. So, you came to Australia in Nov 2016 I assume.

What's your Date of Effect ? If it's like March or similar, you have good chance for 189 @ 65.


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Hello to you !!!
> 
> No one has anything to say in immitracker yet except for iamryeye's info as we know.
> Lets hope it went close to 1 Aug for 70 pointers which was predicted to happen.
> ...


Mate! you supposed to be flying to oz by next week?? :car:


----------



## 10cu5T (Jul 14, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> It's too late for Professional year now. So, you came to Australia in Nov 2016 I assume.
> 
> What's your Date of Effect ? If it's like March or similar, you have good chance for 189 @ 65.


1st July.. I am screwed  

Sent from my VIE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ganesh.eng said:


> Mate! you supposed to be flying to oz by next week?? :car:


This Sat I am flying to Sydney. I would love to get rejected for my job in Sydney so I can live in Melbourne. I hate the vain people of Sydney (only the vain people I know of and not all Sydneysiders - they are nice).


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

10cu5T said:


> 1st July.. I am screwed
> 
> Sent from my VIE-L29 using Tapatalk


A very slim chance for next year maybe but that means 1.5 years of wait at least. No one can live with such uncertainty. Better get 5 more marks somehow.


----------



## 10cu5T (Jul 14, 2016)

I have been working in logistics at david jones since december.. but I guess that doesnt count as experience as its not in my nominated skill.. hmmm oh well.. I cant do anything about it than I guess

Sent from my VIE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## dvulpio1 (Jul 2, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> This Sat I am flying to Sydney. I would love to get rejected for my job in Sydney so I can live in Melbourne. I hate the vain people of Sydney (only the vain people I know of and not all Sydneysiders - they are nice).


Melbourne sucks. If I were you, I would stay in Sydney all the life.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

10cu5T said:


> I have been working in logistics at david jones since december.. but I guess that doesnt count as experience as its not in my nominated skill.. hmmm oh well.. I cant do anything about it than I guess
> 
> Sent from my VIE-L29 using Tapatalk


Get married to a girl whose occupation is in MLTSSL. You already have one proposal and she speaks Pashto !!!


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

dvulpio1 said:


> Melbourne sucks. If I were you, I would stay in Sydney all the life.


I actually like the wet and cold weather since I sweat a lot and hate warm weather. Plus I love the hippie lifestyle lol ! Sydney is more business and career and Melbourne seems more into culture and fun. Plus I love tennis.

Melbourne ticks all my boxes except I don't have any close friends or family in Melbourne and there are more jobs in Sydney than Melbourne.


----------



## 10cu5T (Jul 14, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Get married to a girl whose occupation is in MLTSSL. You already have one proposal and she speaks Pashto !!!


bro this is no time to be funny xD

Sent from my VIE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

zCode said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was waiting for the skill select website to update. Now I have seen the Cut-off is at 70 points & 100 invites are given in Engineering Technologist and just with 60 points the chances are quite bleak. Not to break anyone heart, this is what I feel.
> 
> Now if I go for 189 with NSW, I'll get 65 points if nominated. What are the chances then?


It is clear from their list that theiy invite only 50 people from ET each round. because every prorata is only 10% called ,, so 10% of total is the limit. 1000 and 100 in one month ...so yesterday it might have called 50 persons and now it became 150 persons total ...this way they are making sure that invitation is available througut the year....


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> I actually like the wet and cold weather since I sweat a lot and hate warm weather. Plus I love the hippie lifestyle lol ! Sydney is more business and career and Melbourne seems more into culture and fun. Plus I love tennis.
> 
> Melbourne ticks all my boxes except I don't have any close friends or family in Melbourne and there are more jobs in Sydney than Melbourne.




Ladies & Gentlemen,

This guy here.. knows what he wants for sure! Impressive..like that..


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

10cu5T said:


> bro this is no time to be funny xD
> 
> Sent from my VIE-L29 using Tapatalk


It was a serious suggestion. Last year on the Engineers Australia board, we had the same conversation about getting married to a girl/guy who is in MLTSSL lol.

This way, you both wins. One of them Nigerian guy actually got married to a girl and got her assessed for 5 points. Not sure if it is due to the conversation or not lol


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

josygeorge000 said:


> It is clear from their list that theiy invite only 50 people from ET each round. because every prorata is only 10% called ,, so 10% of total is the limit. 1000 and 100 in one month ...so yesterday it might have called 50 persons and now it became 150 persons total ...this way they are making sure that invitation is available througut the year....




It was a disaster last year cause of which most of us are still hanging here..

They want to ensure that the new crop does not get affected by it..hence, perhaps, they are slowing down things, this time around w.r.t. sending out invites..


----------



## 10cu5T (Jul 14, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> It was a serious suggestion. Last year on the Engineers Australia board, we had the same conversation about getting married to a girl/guy who is in MLTSSL lol.
> 
> This way, you both wins. One of them Nigerian guy actually got married to a girl and got her assessed for 5 points. Not sure if it is due to the conversation or not lol


nah that's not a reason to get married.. I want the pr but not that badly..oh well..let's see where fate takes me.. thanks for all your help..hope you get yours.. 

Sent from my VIE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> It was a serious suggestion. Last year on the Engineers Australia board, we had the same conversation about getting married to a girl/guy who is in MLTSSL lol.
> 
> This way, you both wins. One of them Nigerian guy actually got married to a girl and got her assessed for 5 points. Not sure if it is due to the conversation or not lol




I never knew you have also assumed the role of a match maker


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

shets said:


> Ladies & Gentlemen,
> 
> This guy here.. knows what he wants for sure! Impressive..like that..


Thanks. But I think everybody knows where they want to live and why unless you are in 190.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

shets said:


> I never knew you have also assumed the role of a match maker


Ha ha. Migration Matchmaker lol !!!


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

10cu5T said:


> nah that's not a reason to get married.. I want the pr but not that badly..oh well..let's see where fate takes me.. thanks for all your help..hope you get yours..
> 
> Sent from my VIE-L29 using Tapatalk


I hope fate takes you to a girl who happens to have her occupation assessed for 5 Spouse points in MLTSSL already to help you immigrate lol ! 

The more you think, the more you will get into it. It's like Inception.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

shets said:


> It was a disaster last year cause of which most of us are still hanging here..
> 
> They want to ensure that the new crop does not get affected by it..hence, perhaps, they are slowing down things, this time around w.r.t. sending out invites..


I am thinking about the lucky guys who got in the previous year June... with 60 points...


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

josygeorge000 said:


> I am thinking about the lucky guys who got in the previous year June... with 60 points...




I guess things started to become tough since the last year..even though the invite's were quick, many struggled to get hold of the visa grant..

This year though has been exceptionally slow..Would be interesting to see, if this is indeed the new trend or some more changes are in store!

Yes mate, people were plain lucky in the previous years who ever got the grant with 55 & 60 points..I guess this is all part of history now! No more such luck!


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Ha ha. Migration Matchmaker lol !!!


'

I guess the time is ripe to collect all data of members and fix up teams as per their occupation..in this way every1 wins..


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

just kidding..the waiting process at times takes over all logic


----------



## miyer04 (Aug 9, 2017)

Has anyone received invitation for other engineering professionals with 65 points in the 9th August round?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

miyer04 said:


> Has anyone received invitation for other engineering professionals with 65 points in the 9th August round?


No occupation has received invite at 65 points yet as I have seen. Wait for things to get back to usual in a few more rounds.

What's your Date of Effect ?


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

miyer04 said:


> Has anyone received invitation for other engineering professionals with 65 points in the 9th August round?




Turn back a few pages of this thread and things will be clearer to you..


----------



## miyer04 (Aug 9, 2017)

Date of effect- 3/04/2017 
Occupation:- 233913
PTE- L 90, S 90, W 90, R 90
Total points- 65


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

miyer04 said:


> Date of effect- 3/04/2017
> Occupation:- 233913
> PTE- L 90, S 90, W 90, R 90
> Total points- 65


Yes you have chance but might take long.


----------



## dfrancis (Jul 12, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> So, which of you guys got the invite ?
> 
> *70 pointers: *
> 
> ...


Fellow forum members...

Was just away for a while as the moment sank in and I came back to find a Bollywood-ish kinda movie being played out in the thread....

By the ultimate grace..wanted to inform you guys that I received the invite on 9th. The agent confirmed and shared the details and hence the delay. 

Would request other folks to come out and share the good news and keep the thread going in the right direction and the attitude. .

Wishing everyone the best for the next rounds. 

Regards


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

dfrancis said:


> Fellow forum members...
> 
> Was just away for a while as the moment sank in and I came back to find a Bollywood-ish kinda movie being played out in the thread....
> 
> ...


Congrats! Now begins the difficult part


----------



## dfrancis (Jul 12, 2017)

DrKLRecard & samliu1993
Looking forward to the good news from your end as well.


----------



## ark_aus (Oct 5, 2016)

dfrancis said:


> Fellow forum members...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Congratulations and wish u a speedy grant.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

dfrancis said:


> Fellow forum members...
> 
> Was just away for a while as the moment sank in and I came back to find a Bollywood-ish kinda movie being played out in the thread....
> 
> ...


Congrats mate ! One advise would be to lodge complete application irrespective of what your agents says. You will thank me later.


----------



## dfrancis (Jul 12, 2017)

hasansins said:


> Congrats! Now begins the difficult part


Hasansins..
Your inputs would be weighed in gold mate. I am sure with a forum( Zaback,Shets, Ganesh.eng and Co) to rely back upon in case of queries, half the problems at-least from a psychological perspective is solved. .

Remaining always rest with the almighty and DIBP.. ..


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

dfrancis said:


> Hasansins..
> Your inputs would be weighed in gold mate. I am sure with a forum( Zaback,Shets, Ganesh.eng and Co) to rely back upon in case of queries, half the problems at-least from a psychological perspective is solved. .
> 
> Remaining always rest with the almighty and DIBP.. ..


Yes this topic is always helpful. I suggest you to lodge a complete application as Zaback mentioned previously. I couldn't persuade my agent to do this and now I am waiting over 5 months  . From now on its a game of patience, nothing more. Wish you a fast grant mate!


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

hasansins said:


> Congrats! Now begins the difficult part


Definitely it seems more difficult and painful than EOI stage. At least we have the thrilling game every 14 days to keep us excited.

Visa lodge seems like the painful part that one suffers alone.


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Definitely it seems more difficult and painful than EOI stage. At least we have the thrilling game every 14 days to keep us excited.
> 
> Visa lodge seems like the painful part that one suffers alone.


The thing is I was able to predict when I was going to get invited from official results but grant is very unpredictable and most of us are not 21-22 years old anymore as I am almost 29 I have many responsibilities towards my family and not being able to move on is terrible burden for most of us :/


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

hasansins said:


> The thing is I was able to predict when I was going to get invited from official results but grant is very unpredictable and most of us are not 21-22 years old anymore as I am almost 29 I have many responsibilities towards my family and not being able to move on is terrible burden for most of us :/


I feel for you mate. But hopefully it will be soon since you lodged long ago.


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

hasansins said:


> The thing is I was able to predict when I was going to get invited from official results but grant is very unpredictable and most of us are not 21-22 years old anymore as I am almost 29 I have many responsibilities towards my family and not being able to move on is terrible burden for most of us :/




Cheer up Mate! I am way older than you are..PM me for more details 

The wait is manageable but I guess the suspense is uncalled for..all the planning goes out of the window...

We (my spouse) included struggled real hard as you guys only to wait endlessly..Hope the scene changes quickly and we all get our grants sooner..:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

shets said:


> Cheer up Mate! I am way older than you are..PM me for me for more details
> 
> The wait is manageable but I guess the suspense is uncalled for..all the planning goes out of the window...
> 
> We (my spouse) included struggled real hard as you guys only to wait endlessly..Hope the scene changes quickly and we all get our grants sooner..:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Yes I feel hopeful seeing todays grants on immitracker. Hope it will keep flowing.


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

hasansins said:


> Yes I feel hopeful seeing todays grants on immitracker. Hope it will keep flowing.




I guess they are following the sequence..a lot of last year aspirants have got the grants..so perhaps, soon it will move towards the beginning of this year..

(this is my guess though)


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

dfrancis said:


> Fellow forum members...
> 
> Was just away for a while as the moment sank in and I came back to find a Bollywood-ish kinda movie being played out in the thread....
> 
> ...


Heartiest congratulations!

BTW, are you on myimmitracker as dkf2807?


----------



## dfrancis (Jul 12, 2017)

DN7C said:


> Heartiest congratulations!
> 
> BTW, are you on myimmitracker as dkf2807?


That's correct DN7C. That's me..!!


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

dfrancis said:


> That's correct DN7C. That's me..!!


Then, something is wrong!

in the forum your DOE is June 16th
in myimmitracker it's July 16th.

would like to know which one is correct mate?


----------



## dfrancis (Jul 12, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Congrats mate ! One advise would be to lodge complete application irrespective of what your agents says. You will thank me later.


Zaback21, Hasansins..thanks for the input guys.

But, I think I lost you guys here. What would you mean by a complete application in this case? Or if you feel there is another thread or something please feel free to let me know.

Just thought will quickly clarify.

Regards


----------



## dfrancis (Jul 12, 2017)

DN7C said:


> Then, something is wrong!
> 
> in the forum your DOE is June 16th
> in myimmitracker it's July 16th.
> ...


It's June 16th. I do not know , how the July 16th one came up.
But thanks for bringing it up mate...let me quickly correct it. Don't want to mislead others bro.

Update- Corrected on Immitracker...


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

dfrancis said:


> It's June 16th. I do not know , how the July 16th one came up.
> But thanks for bringing it up mate...let me quickly correct it. Don't want to mislead others bro.
> 
> Update- Corrected on Immitracker...


no worries mate.
thanks for clarifying it and updating the myimmitracker status


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

dfrancis said:


> Zaback21, Hasansins..thanks for the input guys.
> 
> But, I think I lost you guys here. What would you mean by a complete application in this case? Or if you feel there is another thread or something please feel free to let me know.
> 
> ...


Complete application means uploading all the documents in document checklist and completing medicals before CO requests for it. Therefore, not having CO contact at all but getting direct grant. Try to do it like this it might get you faster grant.


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

hasansins said:


> Complete application means uploading all the documents in document checklist and completing medicals before CO requests for it. Therefore, not having CO contact at all but getting direct grant. Try to do it like this it might get you faster grant.




Rightly said..I would best leave it to decide for yourself, what would (you) constitute/consider as a complete application?

Simply said, cover all aspects of your claimed points by way of acceptable supporting documents, Form 80 & 1221, PCC as well as Medicals..

In other words, aim for a direct grant wherein, you leave the case officer with no further doubts/options but to give you a straight direct grant!

All the best!


----------



## dfrancis (Jul 12, 2017)

shets said:


> Rightly said..I would best leave it to decide for yourself, what would (you) constitute/consider as a complete application?
> 
> Simply said, cover all aspects of your claimed points by way of acceptable supporting documents, Form 80 & 1221, PCC as well as Medicals..
> 
> ...


Thanks Shets,Hasansins...makes sense...will try my level best with the submission. I have an over confident agent as well...:Cry:


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

dfrancis said:


> Thanks Shets,Hasansins...makes sense...will try my level best with the submission. I have an over confident agent as well...:Cry:




Don't rely on these agents..they are agents for a reason. Always take the final call..


----------



## ark_aus (Oct 5, 2016)

There are a lot of 70 pointers. Take a look.

http://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/26-july-2017-round-results.aspx


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## samliu1993 (Jul 14, 2017)

Hi guys just wanna do a quick update on my eoi status quo as my info was with my agent last night and thus I could only confirm this morning that I was indeed invited with the indicative point score of 70 on the eoi which was submitted on the 27th of June. Thanks for your help in the past and wishes you all the best!


----------



## dfrancis (Jul 12, 2017)

samliu1993 said:


> Hi guys just wanna do a quick update on my eoi status quo as my info was with my agent last night and thus I could only confirm this morning that I was indeed invited with the indicative point score of 70 on the eoi which was submitted on the 27th of June. Thanks for your help in the past and wishes you all the best!


Finally mate...heard back from you. Congrats and let's be in touch and be active on the thread as much as possible...:drum:


----------



## samliu1993 (Jul 14, 2017)

dfrancis said:


> Finally mate...heard back from you. Congrats and let's be in touch and be active on the thread as much as possible...:drum:


thanks and congrats to you as well.  how fitting there is a drumming icon in your reply and I recently become a beginner in drumming myself lol


----------



## sho3ib91 (Jul 3, 2017)

I really hate the people who do not update their status or do not answer on immitracker!!! And before they receive an invitation they answer normally!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dfrancis (Jul 12, 2017)

sho3ib91 said:


> I really hate the people who do not update their status or do not answer on immitracker!!! And before they receive an invitation they answer normally!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sho3ib91 bhai..(brother)

I am not able to respond to the messages. It says that I can only receive messages and not respond.
Also saw that you asked me the question 22hrs ago...I just knew the thing 8 hrs ago from my agent.
Pretty active on the thread..buddy..and we have a pretty decent open forum...please feel free to ask me anything and within my capacity, I do respond..my friend...
Apologies for the hard feelings mate...Don't hate me for that...and if some could help me respond to the messages without getting a paid profile, please do shed some light...

Regards


----------



## sho3ib91 (Jul 3, 2017)

dfrancis said:


> Sho3ib91 bhai..(brother)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No bro im not talking about you at all!!! Im talking about the guys on immitracker who have a doe in july!! I know you are helping and I seriously am not talking about you. Sorry if you got that idea


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

sho3ib91 said:


> No bro im not talking about you at all!!! Im talking about the guys on immitracker who have a doe in july!! I know you are helping and I seriously am not talking about you. Sorry if you got that idea
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I guess lets leave the immitracker aside..this group is perfectly working fine..we have got some great guys around..really proud of the networking!

Good info shared between us..


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

ark_aus said:


> There are a lot of 70 pointers. Take a look.
> 
> 26 July 2017 round results
> 
> ...




Don't worry too much about them..they stopped sending out invites long time ago..so there's bound to be build up of guys with higher points..

Eventually it will come down..most of you here have applied a while back..nothing to panic as such at this moment..

I am not talking of 60 points though..


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

dfrancis said:


> Sho3ib91 bhai..(brother)
> 
> I am not able to respond to the messages. It says that I can only receive messages and not respond.
> Also saw that you asked me the question 22hrs ago...I just knew the thing 8 hrs ago from my agent.
> ...


Go to the green bar at the top of your screen - on the left, click on UserCP.

Then, go to the left side of the page, click on Edit Options in the Settings and Options group.

In the middle of the page, in Messaging and Notification, look for Private Messaging.

Make sure there are ticks in the 1st, 3rd, 4th and 5th boxes - leave the second box empty. 

That should be it.


----------



## dfrancis (Jul 12, 2017)

sho3ib91 said:


> No bro im not talking about you at all!!! Im talking about the guys on immitracker who have a doe in july!! I know you are helping and I seriously am not talking about you. Sorry if you got that idea
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, bro. I did see a message from you as well so thought will clarify. I used to be pissed off with folks who don't respond as well.

But now I do see why they don't respond, simply because they can't. Could be one of the ways Immitracker drives membership, can't blame them as well, they need to survive.


----------



## tnk009 (May 10, 2017)

Zabak,
Do you plan to run the status check after 9th Aug' result and update the list that you compiled after 26th July's result?
I guess that will be a great help.

Cheers.


----------



## sho3ib91 (Jul 3, 2017)

Guys my pcc is only valid for 3 months here in Egypt. I did it on 7th of July so it will be valid until 7th of October. So if I received an invitation in september and applied do I need a new PCC?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

sho3ib91 said:


> Guys my pcc is only valid for 3 months here in Egypt. I did it on 7th of July so it will be valid until 7th of October. So if I received an invitation in september and applied do I need a new PCC?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Well as per OZ authorities, PCC is valid for a year from the date of issue. Does your PCC issued has a sell by date?


----------



## seraphdutt (Jul 25, 2017)

sho3ib91 said:


> I really hate the people who do not update their status or do not answer on immitracker!!! And before they receive an invitation they answer normally!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Dont worry bro. You are next in queue. You gonna get invitation in next round. They might be busy in filing and stuff hehe.


----------



## dfrancis (Jul 12, 2017)

seraphdutt said:


> Dont worry bro. You are next in queue. You gonna get invitation in next round. They might be busy in filing and stuff hehe.


Seraphdutt...It's a matter of time before all the dreams come true. But like Hasansins previously mentioned- in this case, we can dream by levels...it's like a video game...higher the level ...more the complexity...Dream on mate...


----------



## dfrancis (Jul 12, 2017)

shets said:


> Well as per OZ authorities, PCC is valid for a year from the date of issue. Does your PCC issued has a sell by date?


Well, my two cents. If the PCC would not be valid in Egypt in 3months, it would not be accepted by the authorities if the date has lapsed while uploading the docs.

I did the same to claim points for ACS while getting my spouse's skill assessment done and we had to resubmit the service certificate since somewhere below there was a clause saying that this document is valid for only 30days from the issue. So I am sure for PCC it would be even stringent.

Net net, if you get the good news and update the docs before Oct, you should get through but in all likelihood, the CO might ask for a more recent PCC.

Will let more senior members comment if my understanding is correct/modifications.


----------



## seraphdutt (Jul 25, 2017)

dfrancis said:


> seraphdutt said:
> 
> 
> > Dont worry bro. You are next in queue. You gonna get invitation in next round. They might be busy in filing and stuff hehe.
> ...


Yes francis. Exactly. You guys are pro in this thing. Learnt lot of things regarding inivitation rounds from you guys. Thanks everyone for sharing your valuable knowledge here.


----------



## Arora753 (May 17, 2017)

Hey guys hw,z everyone.. there is no 65 pointers got invited yet. There is no prediction when dibp starts.but that,s for sure they will start it soon.


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

dfrancis said:


> Well, my two cents. If the PCC would not be valid in Egypt in 3months, it would not be accepted by the authorities if the date has lapsed while uploading the docs.
> 
> I did the same to claim points for ACS while getting my spouse's skill assessment done and we had to resubmit the service certificate since somewhere below there was a clause saying that this document is valid for only 30days from the issue. So I am sure for PCC it would be even stringent.
> 
> ...




So, the answer lies in the question itself..if the document is not valid then the only option is to get a valid one!

Besides, Egyptian PCC has an option to fast track PCC applications..

Someone with the above experience, may please share their thoughts..


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

dfrancis said:


> Zaback21, Hasansins..thanks for the input guys.
> 
> But, I think I lost you guys here. What would you mean by a complete application in this case? Or if you feel there is another thread or something please feel free to let me know.
> 
> ...


3rd post will explain: 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-190-sol-csol-what-1st-thing-i-should-do.html



dfrancis said:


> Thanks Shets,Hasansins...makes sense...will try my level best with the submission. I have an over confident agent as well...:Cry:


Make sure you do My Health Declaration, before you click Apply Visa button and start visa lodgement.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

tnk009 said:


> Zabak,
> Do you plan to run the status check after 9th Aug' result and update the list that you compiled after 26th July's result?
> I guess that will be a great help.
> 
> Cheers.


Well hopefully I will update it. I removed the 70 pointers since all of them got invite. Here's an updated list. Let me know if I missed anyone. In any case, you guys should have a copy so you can update and continue while I am gone and most likely will be less active since I am getting busier.

'Untitled Post' | TextUploader.com


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sho3ib91 said:


> Guys my pcc is only valid for 3 months here in Egypt. I did it on 7th of July so it will be valid until 7th of October. So if I received an invitation in september and applied do I need a new PCC?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As far as I know, no. DIBP will take it 1 year from Issue date.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

dfrancis said:


> Well, my two cents. If the PCC would not be valid in Egypt in 3months, it would not be accepted by the authorities if the date has lapsed while uploading the docs.
> 
> I did the same to claim points for ACS while getting my spouse's skill assessment done and we had to resubmit the service certificate since somewhere below there was a clause saying that this document is valid for only 30days from the issue. So I am sure for PCC it would be even stringent.
> 
> ...


I don't know how ACS works but there might be some documents which ACS might want it not expired during submission. 

But DIBP accepts documents even if they expired. 

The best example is English language Test. DIBP accepts them for 3 years while both PTE/IELTS expires after 2 years.

This will vary documents to documents so better check the requirements for each. For PCC, 1 year is fine as far as I know.


----------



## dfrancis (Jul 12, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> I don't know how ACS works but there might be some documents which ACS might want it not expired during submission.
> 
> But DIBP accepts documents even if they expired.
> 
> ...


Zaback...valid points and thanks for sharing the link to the thread mate.
By the way, wishing the best for the stuff that's keeping you busy. 

With all this, we sometimes forget we are still working


----------



## TimTamFan (Jul 27, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> tnk009 said:
> 
> 
> > Zabak,
> ...



Hey bud, 

I've been reading the posts but hadn't realised that all the 70's from your list have been invited! This is a positive for us 65's at least. Roll on the next round...!


----------



## hadi_xman (Dec 14, 2016)

I am getting my experience assessed from Engineering Australia.
So that i can claim 5 points for my experience.
Can someone please help with the experience letter. The format and also if you tell me the Job distributions would be great.

Thanks


----------



## dvulpio1 (Jul 2, 2017)

TimTamFan said:


> zaback21 said:
> 
> 
> > tnk009 said:
> ...


That's a pretty good news all the 70 pointers got cleared from the list. Bear in mind this is a "small list" created purposely for this forum though...there are heaps of candidates out there.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

dfrancis said:


> Zaback...valid points and thanks for sharing the link to the thread mate.
> By the way, wishing the best for the stuff that's keeping you busy.
> 
> With all this, we sometimes forget we are still working


Thanks mate. You too !


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

TimTamFan said:


> Hey bud,
> 
> I've been reading the posts but hadn't realised that all the 70's from your list have been invited! This is a positive for us 65's at least. Roll on the next round...!





dvulpio1 said:


> That's a pretty good news all the 70 pointers got cleared from the list. Bear in mind this is a "small list" created purposely for this forum though...there are heaps of candidates out there.


Well all 4 guys happen to be in the 1st month of June + 1 July.

So, basically we don't know anything about the month of July. If anyone could update info saying someone got invited post mid July, then we would know a lot better regarding how much it moved.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Well all 4 guys happen to be in the 1st month of June + 1 July.
> 
> So, basically we don't know anything about the month of July. If anyone could update info saying someone got invited post mid July, then we would know a lot better regarding how much it moved.


I badly want to know how long it moved in the month of July. At the moment we don't have much stat on the Forum or myimmitracker about July/August applicants. I have already asked from 70 pointers with July DOEs, whether they have received invitations on myimmitracker. None of them has replied yet.


----------



## netnetnet123 (Aug 10, 2017)

Hi all,

I'm turning 25 with 70 points on 23rd of August which is also the date of invitation round. Will i get an invitation for that round or I have to wait for the next round in September? Will my DOE be changed to 23/8 after turning 25? Thank you in advance.


----------



## netnetnet123 (Aug 10, 2017)

DN7C said:


> I badly want to know how long it moved in the month of July. At the moment we don't have much stat on the Forum or myimmitracker about July/August applicants. I have already asked from 70 pointers with July DOEs, whether they have received invitations on myimmitracker. None of them has replied yet.


I'm turning 25 with 70 points on 23rd of August which is also the date of invitation round. Will i get an invitation for that round or I have to wait for the next round in September? Will my DOE be changed to 23/8 after turning 25? Thank you in advance.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

DN7C said:


> I badly want to know how long it moved in the month of July. At the moment we don't have much stat on the Forum or myimmitracker about July/August applicants. I have already asked from 70 pointers with July DOEs, whether they have received invitations on myimmitracker. None of them has replied yet.


It's quite disappointing. I saw the query on immitracker too and no replies from anyone in the whole month of July. A little help helps.


----------



## loki02g (Aug 10, 2017)

Hi everyone! I'm new here.

Does anyone here know about the rules regarding age? I submitted an SC189 EOI last 23 Apr 2017 under 233911, with 65 points. I turned 32 last July and I have yet to receive an invitation. I am afraid that I might turn 33 before even getting a visa grant. If that happens, will my point score decrease to 60 points? Thank you.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

netnetnet123 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm turning 25 with 70 points on 23rd of August which is also the date of invitation round. Will i get an invitation for that round or I have to wait for the next round in September? Will my DOE be changed to 23/8 after turning 25? Thank you in advance.


I don't know if you will get invited due to you hitting 70 at the same time as invitation round. Let us know, cos you will be an interesting case if you do get invited.

Your DOE will change to 23/8.


----------



## BillyJoe101 (Jul 6, 2017)

i have 70 points as an EI and didn't get invited, my date of EOI was mid July.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

BillyJoe101 said:


> i have 70 points as an EI and didn't get invited, my date of EOI was mid July.


For 2339 apparently only Mid June got invited 

So maybe next round

Cheers


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

BillyJoe101 said:


> i have 70 points as an EI and didn't get invited, my date of EOI was mid July.


Thanks for letting us know mate. What's your Date Of Effect ?

The latest we know of is iamrye who got invited with 70 @ 1 July. Was hoping it would hit close to 1 Aug, now it seems quite disappointing.


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Thanks for letting us know mate. What's your Date Of Effect ?
> 
> The latest we know of is iamrye who got invited with 70 @ 1 July. Was hoping it would hit close to 1 Aug, now it seems quite disappointing.


Sep 20th at least for us to be invited?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ganesh.eng said:


> Sep 20th at least for us to be invited?


Now even that seems like an optimistic date. Lets hope at least it touches 65 point on 23 Aug.


----------



## mtakkol (Jun 9, 2014)

zaback21 said:


> Now even that seems like an optimistic date. Lets hope at least it touches 65 point on 23 Aug.


Hallelujah brada  

Sent from my MI 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## Mirna (Mar 20, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Now even that seems like an optimistic date. Lets hope at least it touches 65 point on 23 Aug.


I hope so, however, I guess it is not going to happen .
I guess it'll be like:
next round : 70s till mid august
1st round in September: may touch the 65s in Jan
2nd round in September : 65s mid Jan
1st round in October : 65s early feb 

According to this calculation I shouldn't expect to be invited before November. 

I hope I'm wrong and it goes faster than this.


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Now even that seems like an optimistic date. Lets hope at least it touches 65 point on 23 Aug.


Yes correct. Even 70 pointers cut off moving date has slowed down compared to first two rounds. Last year 65 points cut off date was moving less than 8 days every round later in the fiscal year. Since invitation rounds jump by 14 days and amount of new 70 pointers added to the queue is increasing, I seriously doubt whether I can get it by October even.


----------



## dfrancis (Jul 12, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> 3rd post will explain:
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-190-sol-csol-what-1st-thing-i-should-do.html
> 
> ...


Folks,

Just got off a very confusing call with my agent. I tried to press on the point that I need to get my PCC and Health Check up done as soon as possible to ensure we lodge a complete application.

He said something bizarre- he mentioned that we will file an application and a case officer would get allocated to you. Meanwhile, since the visa grant times have increased from 8 weeks to approx 8 months or more now, it is better to get the PCC and the Health Certificate done post the allocation of the case officer. According to him, the health certificate can be done in 5 days( Bangalore, India) and the PCC, since I took the passport from Bangalore, it should be easy because my verification is already been done.

So my understanding is that he would lodge an initial application and once the CO gets allocated, in parallel we get all the documents done in parallel and upload it at one go.

I would be talking to him once I am back in Bangalore over the weekend, so any inputs would be really valuable.

Regards


----------



## arif valani (Jun 18, 2017)

http://www.iscah.com/unofficial-skill-select-results-9th-august-skill-select-round-189-visa/

I think this article can throw some light on why things moved slowly on 9th of August.


----------



## dfrancis (Jul 12, 2017)

Zaback, Hasansins...there starts my journey with trying to get the complete application done with my overconfident agent..!!...I sometimes wonder why I did not stumble on this thread long while ago...I could have possibly done this myself...anyways any ammo to tackle this guy would be helpful..it looks so fairly straightforward...


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

dfrancis said:


> Folks,
> 
> Just got off a very confusing call with my agent. I tried to press on the point that I need to get my PCC and Health Check up done as soon as possible to ensure we lodge a complete application.
> 
> ...


Typical agent response and what's what I warned you yesterday. Hasansins agent was like this and he is suffering now. People got grant applying long after him. I can't stress much in this time when processing is at 8-11 months, how much you should try to avoid CO Contact if you can.

Migration agents stopped reading DIBP page since 1995. So, they will do what their granddad did, their dad did, and what their children will do irrespective of what DIBP says.

If you do as your agent says, don't be surprised if you don't get grant in 1-1.5 years.

Good luck !


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ganesh.eng said:


> Yes correct. Even 70 pointers cut off moving date has slowed down compared to first two rounds. Last year 65 points cut off date was moving less than 8 days every round later in the fiscal year. Since invitation rounds jump by 14 days and amount of new 70 pointers added to the queue is increasing, I seriously doubt whether I can get it by October even.


At this rate, it doesn't feel like 2339 will even hit April for 65 cut-off date. 

And guaranteed 70 cut-off next year in 2018-19.


----------



## arif valani (Jun 18, 2017)

May be DIBP is trying to clear backlog but only of people upto 70 points so that no 70 pointer is left without invite because of completion of 1000 ceiling at the year end. I guess DIBP is only targeting high pointers now which sadly for us are 70 and above pointers because of too many applications and all of us (65 and 60 pointers) will get invites in between whenever there are less number of 70 pointers.

These are just my guesses, all of these can be untrue and a totally different picture can come up in the next round.


----------



## dfrancis (Jul 12, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Typical agent response and what's what I warned you yesterday. Hasansins agent was like this and he is suffering now. People got grant applying long after him. I can't stress much in this time when processing is at 8-11 months, how much you should try to avoid CO Contact if you can.
> 
> Migration agents stopped reading DIBP page since 1995. So, they will do what their granddad did, their dad did, and what their children will do irrespective of what DIBP says.
> 
> ...


Very true...I am planning to say I will take the risk upon myself, but just go ahead and file the complete application. In case the PCC, Skill assessment or any other document date expires, we will see that based on CO's query is the sentence that I have firmed up on my mind...come Saturday.

On another note, good movement in terms of the grant today. That's a little positive


----------



## iamryeye (Jul 4, 2017)

BillyJoe101 said:


> i have 70 points as an EI and didn't get invited, my date of EOI was mid July.




Omg. I thought it closed with end of july for 70 points.... 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sho3ib91 (Jul 3, 2017)

iamryeye said:


> Omg. I thought it closed with end of july for 70 points....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




Thats really frustrating. Looks like there is no chance for 65 pointers if it kept going on this trend


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bulop (Dec 5, 2016)

My agent lodged visa first 2weeks ago then i did medicals last weekend. My wifes pcc came out yesterday. My timeline has already started after lodgement or after uploading pcc. As of today i have no doc left and will await co feedback. Am i right ? Visa fee also paid this week


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bulop said:


> My agent lodged visa first 2weeks ago then i did medicals last weekend. My wifes pcc came out yesterday. My timeline has already started after lodgement or after uploading pcc. As of today i have no doc left and will await co feedback. Am i right ? Visa fee also paid this week


That's correct

Cheers


----------



## bulop (Dec 5, 2016)

newbienz said:


> bulop said:
> 
> 
> > My agent lodged visa first 2weeks ago then i did medicals last weekend. My wifes pcc came out yesterday. My timeline has already started after lodgement or after uploading pcc. As of today i have no doc left and will await co feedback. Am i right ? Visa fee also paid this week
> ...


Thanks mate


----------



## iamryeye (Jul 4, 2017)

sho3ib91 said:


> Thats really frustrating. Looks like there is no chance for 65 pointers if it kept going on this trend
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




In immitracker there are only 4 left with 70 point with eoi in july up to august. Probably few 65 points might come this august 23.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

mtakkol said:


> Hallelujah brada
> 
> Sent from my MI 5s using Tapatalk


Hallelujah to you too !

It's not looking too good for the 65 pointers. You may have to wait quite a long mate.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Mirna said:


> I hope so, however, I guess it is not going to happen .
> I guess it'll be like:
> next round : 70s till mid august
> 1st round in September: may touch the 65s in Jan
> ...


Unfortunately your one seems the more realistic date.

We may get our invite on 20 Sept or 4 Oct most likely.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

dfrancis said:


> Very true...I am planning to say I will take the risk upon myself, but just go ahead and file the complete application. In case the PCC, Skill assessment or any other document date expires, we will see that based on CO's query is the sentence that I have firmed up on my mind...come Saturday.
> 
> On another note, good movement in terms of the grant today. That's a little positive


Before you click Apply Visa button, make sure you do My Health Declaration. 

And My Health Declaration is not available till 19 August. So, that's the only set back.

In the mean time, get PCC by then.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ganesh.eng said:


> Yes correct. Even 70 pointers cut off moving date has slowed down compared to first two rounds. Last year 65 points cut off date was moving less than 8 days every round later in the fiscal year. Since invitation rounds jump by 14 days and amount of new 70 pointers added to the queue is increasing, I seriously doubt whether I can get it by October even.


It's is true 70 pointers taking up places, but I think 65 pointers will move fast since a lot of the 65 pointers in Jan moved to 70+ and hence, less applicant there in between 3rd Jan - 25 Jan. 

Plus it moved 14-19 days with 56 invite. If DIBP continues with 50, then it may move quite fast. That's the only positive I can think of. Still this means, 2 rounds on 65 before we get invite and not 1 as we hoped. But these are all dependent on 50 invite/round.


----------



## miyer04 (Aug 9, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I have been looking at the updates posted by Iscah on facebook and other social media platforms. Usually, they seem to be somewhat correct with their estimates. Do you guys think they are reliable?

They say invitations for 65 pointers can only be touched if they increase the ceiling value for each round from September. 

Share your thoughts, and hope everyone gets their invites soon.


----------



## sharat47 (Jun 7, 2016)

miyer04 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have been looking at the updates posted by Iscah on facebook and other social media platforms. Usually, they seem to be somewhat correct with their estimates. Do you guys think they are reliable?
> 
> ...


They mention that 65 and 60 pointers have no chance for the 23rd August round unless the 1000 limit per round is increased citing the reason that few more 70 pointers need to be cleared. Further rounds will start inviting 65 pointers because most 70 pointers will be cleared then. This is my understanding, need others to share some light.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> It's is true 70 pointers taking up places, but I think 65 pointers will move fast since a lot of the 65 pointers in Jan moved to 70+ and hence, less applicant there in between 3rd Jan - 25 Jan.
> 
> Plus it moved 14-19 days with 56 invite. If DIBP continues with 50, then it may move quite fast. That's the only positive I can think of. Still this means, 2 rounds on 65 before we get invite and not 1 as we hoped. But these are all dependent on 50 invite/round.


Same thought crossed my mind.


----------



## seraphdutt (Jul 25, 2017)

My EOI expiring in Dec'17. I don't know how 65 Pointers will move. EOI - 4th May.
I read all the comments and it does not look positive. :/


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

Current me on below video. Just replace "precious" with "grant" you will get my point .


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

seraphdutt said:


> My EOI expiring in Dec'17. I don't know how 65 Pointers will move. EOI - 4th May.
> I read all the comments and it does not look positive. :/


Did you lodged it in 2015 ? If it is indeed expiring you should have lodged a new one on May 2017.

In any case, I will suggest submitting another EOI for 189 now asap and then suspend it. If you don't get invite with the current EOI, then unsuspend it in Dec and use the new one and you still get to keep your Date of Effect from today.

In any case, you should have submitted a new one in May.


----------



## bulop (Dec 5, 2016)

hasansins said:


> Current me on below video. Just replace "precious" with "grant" you will get my point
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any co contact after uploading everything ?


----------



## dfrancis (Jul 12, 2017)

seraphdutt said:


> My EOI expiring in Dec'17. I don't know how 65 Pointers will move. EOI - 4th May.
> I read all the comments and it does not look positive. :/


Seraphdutt

My friend, please do add all the details in your signature. I am sure since we have a pretty open and an active group, someone who would have seen the details of your EOI date would and the points would have pointed you in the right direction.

Just an input from my end, since I have seen someone who had 65points and an English score of 10 was advised to give a shot at increasing the marks by another random member which he did successfully.

Wishing you the very best :fingerscrossed:and since you had earlier mentioned you are going through a consultant, make sure you make it fast, cos as you pointed out it looks a little slow and bleak.


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

bulop said:


> Any co contact after uploading everything ?


None, complete silence after all .


----------



## seraphdutt (Jul 25, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> seraphdutt said:
> 
> 
> > My EOI expiring in Dec'17. I don't know how 65 Pointers will move. EOI - 4th May.
> ...



Will talk to my consultant regarding this. Thanks zaback for your valuable suggestion.


----------



## seraphdutt (Jul 25, 2017)

dfrancis said:


> seraphdutt said:
> 
> 
> > My EOI expiring in Dec'17. I don't know how 65 Pointers will move. EOI - 4th May.
> ...


Wish you the same bro.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

seraphdutt said:


> Will talk to my consultant regarding this. Thanks zaback for your valuable suggestion.


Even though I don't want to say this, but your consultant should have known about this.

Anyway, good luck !


----------



## mtakkol (Jun 9, 2014)

Hi guys, 
I submitted my eoi with 65 points. On the approval letter, it is written by engineers australia, I was awarded by bachelor's degree. Does this mean, I can claim 15 points for education level? 

Sent from my MI 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## mtakkol (Jun 9, 2014)

mtakkol said:


> Hi guys,
> I submitted my eoi with 65 points. On the approval letter, it is written by engineers australia, I was awarded by bachelor's degree. Does this mean, I can claim 15 points for education level?
> 
> Sent from my MI 5s using Tapatalk


I applied to australia as engineering technologist

Sent from my MI 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

mtakkol said:


> Hi guys,
> I submitted my eoi with 65 points. On the approval letter, it is written by engineers australia, I was awarded by bachelor's degree. Does this mean, I can claim 15 points for education level?
> 
> Sent from my MI 5s using Tapatalk


There will be more text i guess like ICT major/minor , closely related/not closely related etc.


----------



## mtakkol (Jun 9, 2014)

sharma1981 said:


> There will be more text i guess like ICT major/minor , closely related/not closely related etc.


They say, my education meets with engineering technologist level 1.
My university degree was awarded as bachelor's degree. 
There is no writings as, major/minor or anything else 
*
See Rule 4: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*

Sent from my MI 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

mtakkol said:


> They say, my education meets with engineering technologist level 1.
> My university degree was awarded as bachelor's degree.
> There is no writings as, major/minor or anything else
> View attachment 80978
> ...


No personal info here 

See the text under Highest Relevant Qualification Section. It does use some text which should be visible when you create your EOI with EA as the assessing authority.


----------



## mtakkol (Jun 9, 2014)

sharma1981 said:


> No personal info here please


Sorry, I didn't know that rule 

Sent from my MI 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

mtakkol said:


> Sorry, I didn't know that rule
> 
> Sent from my MI 5s using Tapatalk


See the text under Highest Relevant Qualification Section. It does use some text which should be visible when you create your EOI with EA as the assessing authority.
Create EOI and select appropriate entry


----------



## mtakkol (Jun 9, 2014)

sharma1981 said:


> See the text under Highest Relevant Qualification Section. It does use some text which should be visible when you create your EOI with EA as the assessing authority.
> Create EOI and select appropriate entry


I already created my eoi in March 2017. But I do not remember if I could choose, diploma or bachelor's degree. 


Sent from my MI 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

mtakkol said:


> I already created my eoi in March 2017. But I do not remember if I could choose, diploma or bachelor's degree.
> 
> 
> Sent from my MI 5s using Tapatalk


Your letter clearly says AQF Level as "Bachelor Degree"


----------



## mtakkol (Jun 9, 2014)

sharma1981 said:


> Your letter clearly says AQF Level as "Bachelor Degree"


I understood that Eng. Technologist matches with 3 years of university education. This creates a hesitation, it might mean a diploma. 
Thank you very much for your comments Sharma

Sent from my MI 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> There will be more text i guess like ICT major/minor , closely related/not closely related etc.


That's for ACS assessment. Not for EA.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

mtakkol said:


> They say, my education meets with engineering technologist level 1.


This means you can apply under code 233914.



> My university degree was awarded as bachelor's degree.


If it is written as AQF Level Bachelor, then you can claim 15 points.

It should be something like this: https://image.slidesharecdn.com/a77...me-letter-for-5231959-1-638.jpg?cb=1457513983


----------



## mtakkol (Jun 9, 2014)

zaback21 said:


> This means you can apply under code 233914.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Zaback, that is what I did. 
I just want to be sure  

Sent from my MI 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## juan buij (Mar 20, 2017)

Dear friends,

I am having 65 points with both Engineering Technologist 233914 and Chemical Engineer 233111, my qualification and work experience had been verified for both occupations by EA.

My question is: When I submitted EOIs for both occupations with visa 189, which occupation will I have higher chance to get an invitation soon?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

juan buij said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> I am having 65 points with both Engineering Technologist 233914 and Chemical Engineer 233111, my qualification and work experience had been verified for both occupations by EA.
> 
> My question is: When I submitted EOIs for both occupations with visa 189, which occupation will I have higher chance to get an invitation soon?


Don't try to guess which will be faster
Lodge EOI for both Anzsco codes separately and use the 1st invite you get.
Then withdraw the 2nd one

Cheers


----------



## tnk009 (May 10, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Don't try to guess which will be faster
> Lodge EOI for both Anzsco codes separately and use the 1st invite you get.
> Then withdraw the 2nd one
> 
> Cheers


Does it mean that one can concurrently hold two different ANZSCO code EA assessments for same qualifications and skills?


----------



## juan buij (Mar 20, 2017)

tnk009 said:


> Does it mean that one can concurrently hold two different ANZSCO code EA assessments for same qualifications and skills?


Yes, you can.

I obtained both Chemical Engineer and Chemical Engineering Technologist with EA, same years experience, same education.


----------



## juan buij (Mar 20, 2017)

Dear friends,

Yesterday I submitted EOI for VIC and NSW state sponsor visa 190. Today I received this email from VIC as the following statement:

"Thank you for your application for Victorian Government nomination under the 190 - Skilled Nominated visa scheme. 

We note from the application that you have lodged and EOI with New South Wales. In being nominated by the Victorian Government under the 190 - Skilled Nominated visa scheme, you are required to commit to living and working in Victoria for two years. 

In order to finalise your application, you are required to provide a written statement (via email) explaining why you would like to live and work in Victoria. In your statement you should address:

- Why you would rather be nominated by Victoria than New South Wales
- Your professional prospects in Victoria compared to the other states/territories

If we do not receive this statement within one month the file will be closed." 

My question is do you think it is real problem with this statement?
Did anyone of you have the same reaction from VIC? Any experience?
What will be best for me to write the statement? Suggestion? Tips?


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

juan buij said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> Yesterday I submitted EOI for VIC and NSW state sponsor visa 190. Today I received this email from VIC as the following statement:
> 
> ...


I do not see any issue in above. Its common for a state to ask for this info.

Google and go thru relevant threads. The response should highlight the positives about victoria life style and your enthusiasm to be in victoria state and adapt to the culture and values there for the betterment of the society. Keep the timelines in mind.


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

juan buij said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> Yesterday I submitted EOI for VIC and NSW state sponsor visa 190. Today I received this email from VIC as the following statement:
> 
> ...


Looks like just a standart procedure to me. They are worried you are not fully committed to VIC since they saw your application to NSW simultaneously. Just a sincere explanation to why you would chose VIC over NSW would do in my opinion.

Also how did you obtain 2 different ANZSCO? Did you apply with different CDRs two times?


----------



## juan buij (Mar 20, 2017)

hasansins said:


> Looks like just a standart procedure to me. They are worried you are not fully committed to VIC since they saw your application to NSW simultaneously. Just a sincere explanation to why you would chose VIC over NSW would do in my opinion.
> 
> Also how did you obtain 2 different ANZSCO? Did you apply with different CDRs two times?


Hasansins,
I did 2 different CDRs, so EA granted 2 2 different occupations, actually the same content: Chemical Engineer 233111 and Engineering Technologist 233914. Actually because I was looking for state sponsor, when I had SA for 233111 they took out that occupation from state sponsor list, so I had to ask EA to do another SA with 233914, which they did fast, only costly


----------



## nikhiltvm (Mar 8, 2017)

Hi all, I have been following this thread for a very long time now.. I have been assessed as "Engineering Technologist" by EA and have submitted my EOI on 3rd of March 2017 with 65 points for 189 Visa. Thanks for all your valuable inputs on this forum. Wishing you all the very best.


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

nikhiltvm said:


> Hi all, I have been following this thread for a very long time now.. I have been assessed as "Engineering Technologist" by EA and have submitted my EOI on 3rd of March 2017 with 65 points for 189 Visa. Thanks for all your valuable inputs on this forum. Wishing you all the very best.


Well thanks and best wishes to you as well


----------



## phoenix134 (Oct 8, 2016)

Hi

I updated my EOI yesterday i.e., 15th August with 70 points.
Are there any chances that I'll be invited in the August 23rd round ?

ANZSCO Code: 233914 Engineering Technologist
EA MSA : 26 Jun 2017
Age: 30
Work Exp: 5
Education: 15
PTE-A: L 90, R 80, S 90, W 89 : 20
EOI updated : 70 points/NSW 75 points : 15 Aug 2017


----------



## seraphdutt (Jul 25, 2017)

phoenix134 said:


> Hi
> 
> I updated my EOI yesterday i.e., 15th August with 70 points.
> Are there any chances that I'll be invited in the August 23rd round ?
> ...



Just wait for 7 more days bro.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

phoenix134 said:


> Hi
> 
> I updated my EOI yesterday i.e., 15th August with 70 points.
> Are there any chances that I'll be invited in the August 23rd round ?
> ...


Hi

Always a chance but you have two possible things working against you - your occupations 50 limit per round and the overall 1000 limit per round. The 1000 limit per round cut all 189 invites off on around the 2nd August 2017 and I think that the 50 limit for Other Engineers probably cut in off earlier than that. so even if the main invites get into the 65 pointers for the first time this year, your occupation could cut off earlier in the 70 point range - hopefully for you after the 15th August.

good Luck


tony Coates


----------



## sho3ib91 (Jul 3, 2017)

Guys 9th August results are available. The cutoff is now on 9th July!! I dont know if this is good news! A lot of 70 pointers looks chances are low for 65 pointers this year 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## olive92 (Jul 8, 2017)

Probably lots of people updated their 65 points too  (reached a milestone, age, or updated PTE or accounted for other points)

Keep good faith, and if you can, update with 5 points too!!


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

sho3ib91 said:


> Guys 9th August results are available. The cutoff is now on 9th July!! I dont know if this is good news! A lot of 70 pointers looks chances are low for 65 pointers this year
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Still we are not into july 12th. All the 70 pointers who are getting invitation now are the people regardless of present trend they lodged with 70. Therefore we cant assume 70 backlog with their numbers. 

So we ll know how many people who actually increased to 70 after next result. The amount of 70 pointers after july 12th will decide the time it takes to reach to jan with 65.

What i m trying to say is number of people updating to 70 points will be the deciding factor. If that number is increasing that is very bad sign to 65 pointers. I personally dont think its that easy to people to update from 60 or 65 to 70 or 75 after seeing the trend on july 12th round. It will happen but will take sometime like 2 or 3 months minimum.
During that period cut off might move to 65 January.


----------



## phoenix134 (Oct 8, 2016)

lol I know.

The reason for asking this was, come September 25th, I ll be losing 5 points (age factor) & will be reduced to 65. Hope the efforts i put in to increase my points from 60 to 70 don't go in vain.

One more doubt I have is, the points considered will be 
*Points at the time of DOE & Invitation or *Points at the time of Invitation and Visa Lodge. ??

<worried>


----------



## phoenix134 (Oct 8, 2016)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> Always a chance but you have two possible things working against you - your occupations 50 limit per round and the overall 1000 limit per round. The 1000 limit per round cut all 189 invites off on around the 2nd August 2017 and I think that the 50 limit for Other Engineers probably cut in off earlier than that. so even if the main invites get into the 65 pointers for the first time this year, your occupation could cut off earlier in the 70 point range - hopefully for you after the 15th August.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the reply. Thats some legit analysis.


----------



## phoenix134 (Oct 8, 2016)

seraphdutt said:


> Just wait for 7 more days bro.


lol I know.

The reason for asking this was, come September 25th, I ll be losing 5 points (age factor) & will be reduced to 65. Hope the efforts i put in to increase my points from 60 to 70 don't go in vain.

One more doubt I have is, the points considered will be 
*Points at the time of DOE & Invitation or *Points at the time of Invitation and Visa Lodge. ??

<worried>


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

ganesh.eng said:


> Still we are not into july 12th. All the 70 pointers who are getting invitation now are the people regardless of present trend they lodged with 70. Therefore we cant assume 70 backlog with their numbers.
> 
> So we ll know how many people who actually increased to 70 after next result. The amount of 70 pointers after july 12th will decide the time it takes to reach to jan with 65.
> 
> ...


Great analysis ganesh.eng :amen:
Like you have mentioned above, it won't be easy for people to increase their points. It'll need a month or two for them to understand the trend and take necessary actions.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

phoenix134 said:


> lol I know.
> 
> The reason for asking this was, come September 25th, I ll be losing 5 points (age factor) & will be reduced to 65. Hope the efforts i put in to increase my points from 60 to 70 don't go in vain.
> 
> ...


You will be invited before September 25. It won't take that long to clear 70 pointers applying 15 Aug. You still have 3 more rounds to go and 150 invites.


----------



## BillyJoe101 (Jul 6, 2017)

Hey guys,

Would anyone mind pointing me to the link or explaining to me, how i do a pre medical. (generating a HAP id).

I have 70 points, so fingers crossed, i get invited next round. Would just rather have it all sorted so i can send the full application off.

Thanks guys, you've all been great


----------



## phoenix134 (Oct 8, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> You will be invited before September 25. It won't take that long to clear 70 pointers applying 15 Aug. You still have 3 more rounds to go and 150 invites.


Thank you Zaback21 

Good luck


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ganesh.eng said:


> Still we are not into july 12th. All the 70 pointers who are getting invitation now are the people regardless of present trend they lodged with 70. Therefore we cant assume 70 backlog with their numbers.
> 
> So we ll know how many people who actually increased to 70 after next result. The amount of 70 pointers after july 12th will decide the time it takes to reach to jan with 65.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your post as always. But at this point to be honest, I don't want to think of any analysis or predictions but hope. There is no explanations or anything how this year round is happening. Why is the round capped at 1000 when no NZ points tested stream data is available - are they taking our invite or they are not in the quota ? Why are nurses, civil and telecom guys being denied invite being in non pro rata. What is DIBP planning actually. Cos at this rate all occupations will go pro rata due to lack of invite places.


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

hmm it seems 9 August round results are updated this is cutoff date for 2339: 09/07/2017


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

BillyJoe101 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Would anyone mind pointing me to the link or explaining to me, how i do a pre medical. (generating a HAP id).
> 
> ...


3rd post explains: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-190-sol-csol-what-1st-thing-i-should-do.html

My health declarations

My Health Declarations may be unavailable due to server issues so try after 19 August.


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Thanks for your post as always. But at this point to be honest, I don't want to think of any analysis or predictions but hope. There is no explanations or anything how this year round is happening. Why is the round capped at 1000 when no NZ points tested stream data is available - are they taking our invite or they are not in the quota ? Why are nurses, civil and telecom guys being denied invite being in non pro rata. What is DIBP planning actually. Cos at this rate all occupations will go pro rata due to lack of invite places.


Ignore the analysis mate 

Lets talk on how Sydney is treating you :cheer2:


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

phoenix134 said:


> Thank you Zaback21
> 
> Good luck


Thanks mate. Good luck to you too and you may need this more than me to be honest even though I am at 65 points.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ganesh.eng said:


> Ignore the analysis mate
> 
> Lets talk on how Sydney is treating you :cheer2:


Ha ha that's what we should all do to be honest. Waiting is a pain and a demoralising activity. Forget everything and let it happen when it happens.

Sydney is as usual. I hated it and still so far hasn't changed my mind. But when I looked at all the job applications for engineering and 75%+ seems to be in NSW, well there goes my Melbourne hope.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

hasansins said:


> hmm it seems 9 August round results are updated this is cutoff date for 2339: 09/07/2017


Lots of grant happened last week finally. Hopefully you will get your invite soon mate. You been waiting long.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Lots of grant happened last week finally. Hopefully you will get your invite soon mate. You been waiting long.


Congratulations on your 4000th post zaback21 !


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

DN7C said:


> Congratulations on your 4000th post zaback21 !


I seriously recommend Zaback shall start blogging or develop a website similar to "Getting down under" and earn some bucks 

Remember what Joker said "If you’re good at something, never do it for free" :humble:


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

DN7C said:


> Congratulations on your 4000th post zaback21 !


Thanks mate ! 



ganesh.eng said:


> I seriously recommend Zaback shall start blogging or develop a website similar to "Getting down under" and earn some bucks
> 
> Remember what Joker said "If you’re good at something, never do it for free" :humble:


Ha ha ! I will try if I am out of a job lol !


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Lots of grant happened last week finally. Hopefully you will get your invite soon mate. You been waiting long.


Yes this friday is my 6th month. We are planning to go on a vacation to celebrate it lol . joking we are going on a 2 week vacation to blow off some steam.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Lots of grant happened last week finally. Hopefully you will get your invite soon mate. You been waiting long.


CAN YOU PLEASE TELL ME WHERE IT IS UPDATED?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

josygeorge000 said:


> CAN YOU PLEASE TELL ME WHERE IT IS UPDATED?


Google immitracker.


----------



## ark_aus (Oct 5, 2016)

According to immi tracker 233914 submitted and waiting for invite pointers are as follows as of today:

60 - 28
65 - 52
70 - 6


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

*New Processing time Updates*

New processing time is 11-15 months for 189 :rofl:

Now our all this migration process has become a joke now. 

Source


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

ganesh.eng said:


> New processing time is 11-15 months for 189 :rofl:
> 
> Now our all this migration process has become a joke now.
> 
> Source


*Global visa and citizenship processing times will be updated monthly, providing you with an indicative timeframe for processing applications. * if they do above, how we can predict ours if it starts to change monthly. :eek2::suspicious:


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

DN7C said:


> *Global visa and citizenship processing times will be updated monthly, providing you with an indicative timeframe for processing applications. * if they do above, how we can predict ours if it starts to change monthly. :eek2::suspicious:


lol a very good point. 

Nowadays processing times are like waves going up and down similar to tsunamis. So what conclusion can anybody come up with using this data? It is highly unstable.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

hasansins said:


> lol a very good point.
> 
> Nowadays processing times are like waves going up and down similar to tsunamis. So what conclusion can anybody come up with using this data? It is highly unstable.


my point exactly. lol


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

hasansins said:


> lol a very good point.
> 
> Nowadays processing times are like waves going up and down similar to tsunamis. So what conclusion can anybody come up with using this data? It is highly unstable.


Well just an indication of what is going through. No conclusion or anything I assume.

In any case, it might go down in next months update since a lot more grants been given in this month compared to almost none in the last month of July. So, when DIBP says that grants are given as usual and immitracker data is not right, well now we know. If grants were same, processing time should be same or less not higher.

In any case, I think forum and immitracker data is a better indication of how things are going than DIBP to be honest.


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

toandkpro said:


> HI everyone,
> 
> My occupation is Engineering Professional NEC, which is just removed from the occupation list. Could you please let me know if I have any chances to get nomination for 190?
> 
> Thanks


I'm in a similar situation to you, toandkpro. I have been assessed by EA as an Engineering Professional NEC 233999 with 65 points. 

Unfortunately 233999 is not listed for 189 or 190 which is a kick in the teeth. hwell:


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

I hope this post appended to my previous?

I am a firmware engineer working for a company who is willing to sponsor me, but I've not been in Australia long enough to qualify for a 186 visa either. 

3 degrees and a professional job, but still jumping through hoops. 

Has anyone with an unclassified occupation successfully been reassessed by engineers Australia?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Y-ME369 said:


> I hope this post appended to my previous?
> 
> I am a firmware engineer working for a company who is willing to sponsor me, but I've not been in Australia long enough to qualify for a 186 visa either.
> 
> ...


I have seen one but can't exactly remember. In any case, is your degree Sydney Accord? Did you do CDR or no ?

If no CDR, then you will still get 233999. If you can go CDR route and convince EA to give you 233914, no harm trying. But even with 65 points, you will most likely not get invite this year if applying next month if being optimistic.

So, both your points and occupation needs to change for better.


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> I have seen one but can't exactly remember. In any case, is your degree Sydney Accord? Did you do CDR or no ?
> 
> If no CDR, then you will still get 233999. If you can go CDR route and convince EA to give you 233914, no harm trying. But even with 65 points, you will most likely not get invite this year if applying next month if being optimistic.
> 
> So, both your points and occupation needs to change for better.


Good evening, Zaback. I went through the Washington accord for my assessment. I have emailed EA asking for a reassessment, but they wont get back to me until next week. 

I wouldn't expect to be invited this year, but by next year I'll be on 70 points which may increase my chances.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Y-ME369 said:


> Good evening, Zaback. I went through the Washington accord for my assessment. I have emailed EA asking for a reassessment, but they wont get back to me until next week.
> 
> I wouldn't expect to be invited this year, but by next year I'll be on 70 points which may increase my chances.


Good evening mate. Lets hope you get a positive reassessment and apply with 70 next year. Good luck !


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Good evening mate. Lets hope you get a positive reassessment and apply with 70 next year. Good luck !


Thank you. It seems odd that a firmware engineer can't apply for a 189 but a hairdresser can (it's on the list). I may have to try get a 457/TSS visa for now (I only have 12 months left on my 146 visa).


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Y-ME369 said:


> Thank you. It seems odd that a firmware engineer can't apply for a 189 but a hairdresser can (it's on the list). I may have to try get a 457/TSS visa for now (I only have 12 months left on my 146 visa).


Well Aus needs more of them and looking at their pay, it's not a surprise. A plumber can make 100,000+ and in demand, while the starting salary for engineers are at 60,000+. And it's damn difficult to get an engineering job since the market is small. I sometimes feel I wasted too much time and life studying lol !


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Well Aus needs more of them and looking at their pay, it's not a surprise. A plumber can make 100,000+ and in demand, while the starting salary for engineers are at 60,000+. And it's damn difficult to get an engineering job since the market is small. I sometimes feel I wasted too much time and life studying lol !


Well I already have a job on $80,000 engineering job and I love it. It's looking like I'll have to leave next august though if I can't get a new visa.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

freeatlast said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Can someone please let me know if a 190 visa EOI can be submitted without a job offer from an employer.


Yes. 189, 190 and 489 doesn't require job offer.


----------



## freeatlast (Aug 20, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Yes. 189, 190 and 489 doesn't require job offer.


Thanks for the response, much appreciated


----------



## Mirna (Mar 20, 2017)

It's a matter of two days till the next round , and I sadly expect the cutoffs to be 70 pts and August first.


----------



## sweettaniyaa (Aug 20, 2017)

First of all thanks to everyone who help each other with genuine and real advises. You Guys ROCK!!!

Secondly, Just wanted some advice on my issue. After reading a few post in this forum I have come to realise that I have to put my work experience details in my EOI even if I am not claiming points for it. Now I have relevant mechanical engineering experience of close to five years with all the right documents to show for it but the initial four years out of it was during my graduation. So I won't get any points for it and I do not wanna claim it either. Now my question is should I put this experience as "relevant" or "not relevant"? Will the system automatically figure it out based on the education details I have fed in that I can't claim points for it even though I have the relevant experience? I am a bit confused about this part. I do not want any unnecessary changes to my DOE. That's If I put it as relevant and then if the system gives me points for it and then when I change it again to "not relevant" I get a new updated DOE with the EOI. I just want to get it right with no changes to my points and DOE. Can you guys help me on this? Thank you


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

sweettaniyaa said:


> First of all thanks to everyone who help each other with genuine and real advises. You Guys ROCK!!!
> 
> Secondly, Just wanted some advice on my issue. After reading a few post in this forum I have come to realise that I have to put my work experience details in my EOI even if I am not claiming points for it. Now I have relevant mechanical engineering experience of close to five years with all the right documents to show for it but the initial four years out of it was during my graduation. So I won't get any points for it and I do not wanna claim it either. Now my question is should I put this experience as "relevant" or "not relevant"? Will the system automatically figure it out based on the education details I have fed in that I can't claim points for it even though I have the relevant experience? I am a bit confused about this part. I do not want any unnecessary changes to my DOE. That's If I put it as relevant and then if the system gives me points for it and then when I change it again to "not relevant" I get a new updated DOE with the EOI. I just want to get it right with no changes to my points and DOE. Can you guys help me on this? Thank you


Don't put it in or put it in and mark as not relevant up to the date you graduated.

Regards

Tony


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

sweettaniyaa said:


> First of all thanks to everyone who help each other with genuine and real advises. You Guys ROCK!!!
> 
> Secondly, Just wanted some advice on my issue. After reading a few post in this forum I have come to realise that I have to put my work experience details in my EOI even if I am not claiming points for it. Now I have relevant mechanical engineering experience of close to five years with all the right documents to show for it but the initial four years out of it was during my graduation. So I won't get any points for it and I do not wanna claim it either. Now my question is should I put this experience as "relevant" or "not relevant"? Will the system automatically figure it out based on the education details I have fed in that I can't claim points for it even though I have the relevant experience? I am a bit confused about this part. I do not want any unnecessary changes to my DOE. That's If I put it as relevant and then if the system gives me points for it and then when I change it again to "not relevant" I get a new updated DOE with the EOI. I just want to get it right with no changes to my points and DOE. Can you guys help me on this? Thank you


Hi

For employment which you do not want to claim points it has to be "Non relevant".

From what we have heard on this forum, changing points affects the DOE although most of the cases were related to points increase. Your case is opposite.


----------



## seraphdutt (Jul 25, 2017)

Mirna said:


> It's a matter of two days till the next round , and I sadly expect the cutoffs to be 70 pts and August first.


If they are claiming to give 50 invitations per round for 2339 and as 70 pointers are very less as per immitracker, i think they will touch 65 this time. I am not an expert in this thing, just saying. Might be wrong as well. This is what I understand from last few days. But I am bit positive that January people will get through in this round. There is a possibility this time that experts like zaback shoib ganesh might leave this thread as they will be through


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

seraphdutt said:


> If they are claiming to give 50 invitations per round for 2339 and as 70 pointers are very less as per immitracker, i think they will touch 65 this time. I am not an expert in this thing, just saying. Might be wrong as well. This is what I understand from last few days. But I am bit positive that January people will get through in this round. There is a possibility this time that experts like zaback shoib ganesh might leave this thread as they will be through


Hi

I think that the system will get to 65 pointers tomorrow night but I also think that Other Engineers may use all their 50 allocation at 50 and above - it will be close so maybe only one or two invited from the backlog from 3rd January 2017

Regards

Tony Coates


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

Mirna said:


> It's a matter of two days till the next round , and I sadly expect the cutoffs to be 70 pts and August first.


You are correct. *Sadly*, I also predict the cutoffs to move up to 1st-10th August.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> I think that the system will get to 65 pointers tomorrow night but I also think that Other Engineers may use all their 50 allocation at 50 and above - it will be close so maybe only one or two invited from the backlog from 3rd January 2017
> 
> ...


I meant they would use their 50 allocation at 70 and above

Tony


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

seraphdutt said:


> If they are claiming to give 50 invitations per round for 2339 and as 70 pointers are very less as per immitracker, i think they will touch 65 this time. I am not an expert in this thing, just saying. Might be wrong as well. This is what I understand from last few days. But I am bit positive that January people will get through in this round. There is a possibility this time that experts like zaback shoib ganesh might leave this thread as they will be through


Not so soon mate.
immitracker shows only a fraction i.e, 10% or less of the total number of applicants.
In other words, if there are 5, 70 pointers on immitracker, there are around 50 of them for real. 

So, I would say in this round the 70 points cutoff will move to the first week of August.


----------



## olive92 (Jul 8, 2017)

I just applied for a work experience assessment on Engineers Australia, to be honest I am scared ****less haha.. the anxiety and stress is almost killer 

My work permits were in Chinese, so I got them translated.. and the translation is done in such an odd manner.. the girl just translated the booklet (which has my name, employers name etc.) but it has no like information on what this is? Like it does not say "This is a translation of the Employment Permit in English"... feels super weird.. and she just stamped it.

Therefore I uploaded a scanned copy of the original employment permit in Chinese, and then added the English one in .. I know that goes against the protocol for EA, but honestly... I was like the case officer won't understand anything if I just upload it like that.

I don't even know what to expect now... SO CONFUSED


----------



## australis (Mar 26, 2017)

olive92 said:


> I just applied for a work experience assessment on Engineers Australia, to be honest I am scared ****less haha.. the anxiety and stress is almost killer
> 
> My work permits were in Chinese, so I got them translated.. and the translation is done in such an odd manner.. the girl just translated the booklet (which has my name, employers name etc.) but it has no like information on what this is? Like it does not say "This is a translation of the Employment Permit in English"... feels super weird.. and she just stamped it.
> 
> ...


Everything works in odd manner in China (yes, I have lived there too ). So, just kick back and forget about your application until you hear about the outcome. I'd guess they won't be paying overly too much attention to the details that you are concerned about. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## olive92 (Jul 8, 2017)

Also, can anyone tell me the success rate of the 457 visa.. if the employer is big, known and is valid.. also had a good/strong profile of hires/revenue etc. ?


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

olive92 said:


> I just applied for a work experience assessment on Engineers Australia, to be honest I am scared ****less haha.. the anxiety and stress is almost killer
> 
> My work permits were in Chinese, so I got them translated.. and the translation is done in such an odd manner.. the girl just translated the booklet (which has my name, employers name etc.) but it has no like information on what this is? Like it does not say "This is a translation of the Employment Permit in English"... feels super weird.. and she just stamped it.
> 
> ...


Dont worry mate! EA case officers are more friendly than DIBP. They clarify with you before any decision. Especially when they are assessing experience.


----------



## olive92 (Jul 8, 2017)

ganesh.eng said:


> Dont worry mate! EA case officers are more friendly than DIBP. They clarify with you before any decision. Especially when they are assessing experience.


Thank you  I hope they do give me a chance to clarify at least.. that is the only thing I want.. is there any information on turn around time for just Skills Assessment, I know that it took them around 3 months to get back to me on my Degree.. at that time I did not send in my work experience for assessment.. 

I wonder how long this would take.. 3 months or wha?


----------



## sho3ib91 (Jul 3, 2017)

Guys when I submitted my EOI I selected that the employment is related because my work is related but I did not get it assessed by EA but Im also not claiming points for work experience and Im worried if I changed it to NO that the date of effect changes! So any help?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sho3ib91 (Jul 3, 2017)

Will this affect me if I receive an invitation if I selected YES it is related but Im not claiming points?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sho3ib91 said:


> Guys when I submitted my EOI I selected that the employment is related because my work is related but I did not get it assessed by EA but Im also not claiming points for work experience and Im worried if I changed it to NO that the date of effect changes! So any help?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If there is a change of points then, your date of effect will be changed

Once you have ticked that the work is related, the system will automatically give you points for the same, if you are eligible. 
You dont have to claim it separately as far as i can remember.


But you have to change it to Not Relevant anyways, because if you dont and you get an invite based on wrong points. your application will be rejected and your visa fees forfeited

Cheers


----------



## sho3ib91 (Jul 3, 2017)

newbienz said:


> If there is a change of points then, your date of effect will be changed
> 
> Once you have ticked that the work is related, the system will automatically give you points for the same, if you are eligible.
> You dont have to claim it separately as far as i can remember.
> ...




I still did not claim any points on work experience as Im still under 3 years. All my points can be claimed. Its just that I have ticked that the employment is relevant 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sho3ib91 said:


> I still did not claim any points on work experience as Im still under 3 years. All my points can be claimed. Its just that I have ticked that the employment is relevant
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Then just edit the EOI and mark that employment as non relevant.

Your date of effect will not change, As there will be no change in points

Cheers


----------



## sho3ib91 (Jul 3, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Then just edit the EOI and mark that employment as non relevant.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Im afraid to do this and it changes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hadi_xman (Dec 14, 2016)

Hi Guys,
I just applied for EA to get my experience assessed. Because I didnt applied for the experience assessment before with my degree.
I applied with the fast tack.
Can anyone tell how long they take for the experience assessment?


----------



## Mirna (Mar 20, 2017)

sho3ib91 said:


> Guys when I submitted my EOI I selected that the employment is related because my work is related but I did not get it assessed by EA but Im also not claiming points for work experience and Im worried if I changed it to NO that the date of effect changes! So any help?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


you don't have to assess you experience with EA to claim your experience years with the DIBP , it's only something additional and not compulsory. As long as you can prove that your work is relevant , you'll get the points ( even without the EA experience assessment) . Anyway most agents don't recommend doing it. so DON"T change it.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sho3ib91 said:


> Im afraid to do this and it changes
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Let me play the Devils advocate 
You don't change it and get the invite

As the EOI will show that you have claimed that this employment is relevant to your skills assessment, so you will need to prove it to the CO

As you have not got the employment assessed, do you think you would be able to convince the CO of the same.?

So worst come worst your date of effect will change in the first scenario which may lead to delay in invite and in the 2nd scenario, you may get a faster invite but also a chance that your application may get rejected 

Just keep these 2 scenarios in mind when taking. A decision 

Cheers


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

sho3ib91 said:


> Guys when I submitted my EOI I selected that the employment is related because my work is related but I did not get it assessed by EA but Im also not claiming points for work experience and Im worried if I changed it to NO that the date of effect changes! So any help?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you indicated experience was related, but are not claiming points, does this mean you have less than 3 years experience anyway ? Otherwise it does not make sense. If you indicate less than 3 years is related, it is irrelevant whether it is or not unless it gets to the 3 years and then claims 5 points you may not be able to justify.

Sorry if I have got hold of the wrong end of the stick but I am confused by your postings

Regards

Tony


----------



## iamryeye (Jul 4, 2017)

To all applicants wishing the best of luck and to all who will be invited later, congrats and lodge your visa as soon as possible.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

iamryeye said:


> To all applicants wishing the best of luck and to all who will be invited later, congrats and lodge your visa as soon as possible.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Best of luck for all..BTW what is your status?


----------



## iamryeye (Jul 4, 2017)

josygeorge000 said:


> Best of luck for all..BTW what is your status?




Got invited last august 9. Finished lodging and medical. Waiting for CO contact. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sho3ib91 (Jul 3, 2017)

So guys I can claim points for work experience but I do not have to assess them with EA?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iamryeye (Jul 4, 2017)

sho3ib91 said:


> So guys I can claim points for work experience but I do not have to assess them with EA?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




You must be assessed by EA before claiming any points


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sho3ib91 (Jul 3, 2017)

iamryeye said:


> You must be assessed by EA before claiming any points
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




Oh ok thank you! Do you know how long it takes for assessment?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iamryeye (Jul 4, 2017)

sho3ib91 said:


> Oh ok thank you! Do you know how long it takes for assessment?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Fast track 15-20 working days. Normal will be 3-4 months


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sho3ib91 (Jul 3, 2017)

iamryeye said:


> Fast track 15-20 working days. Normal will be 3-4 months
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




Im a civil engineer and I was assessed as ET so im thinking about re-writing my career episodes and also getting assessed for work experience is this a good idea?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sho3ib91 (Jul 3, 2017)

Did anyone receive the invitation?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iamryeye (Jul 4, 2017)

sho3ib91 said:


> Im a civil engineer and I was assessed as ET so im thinking about re-writing my career episodes and also getting assessed for work experience is this a good idea?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Well. If you feel you must be assessed as CE you can make an appeal. Or if you have a luxury of money you can re-assess it and make sure you write your episode in CE way.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

guys, what's the latest update?
anyone got invited ?


----------



## sho3ib91 (Jul 3, 2017)

DN7C said:


> guys, what's the latest update?
> 
> anyone got invited ?




I still did not are there any 70 pointers who can update us?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

sho3ib91 said:


> I still did not are there any 70 pointers who can update us?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


let's pray at least the cutoff reaches the first week of August.ray:


----------



## sho3ib91 (Jul 3, 2017)

I really do hope so!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iamryeye (Jul 4, 2017)

DN7C said:


> let's pray at least the cutoff reaches the first week of August.ray:




2nd week atleast 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mirna (Mar 20, 2017)

Looks like we'll have to wait to the official round results to know


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

iamryeye said:


> 2nd week atleast
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


we all would be extremely happy if that happens :tea:


----------



## sho3ib91 (Jul 3, 2017)

Lets hope for the best!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

Mirna said:


> Looks like we'll have to wait to the official round results to know


Let's give the invited people some time to update their status, at least a few hours.


----------



## olive92 (Jul 8, 2017)

After the status updates to "assessment in progress" in Engineers Australia, does that mean you now have to wait for 4 months?


----------



## iamryeye (Jul 4, 2017)

Some forums are saying industrial engineering touched 65 points with eoi dec 2016. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

iamryeye said:


> Some forums are saying industrial engineering touched 65 points with eoi dec 2016.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It's totally possible with a quota of 2178 and 108 invitations per round.


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

iamryeye said:


> Some forums are saying industrial engineering touched 65 points with eoi dec 2016.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


http://www.iscah.com/will-65-points-enough-invite-23rd-august-2017-round/

Iscah was quiet accurate

Sent from my SM-A720F using Tapatalk


----------



## sho3ib91 (Jul 3, 2017)

I really do hope it reaches the 2nd week of Aug 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

sho3ib91 said:


> I really do hope it reaches the 2nd week of Aug
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm really unhappy of the 70 pointers on immitracker not answering to our questions/comments.


----------



## sho3ib91 (Jul 3, 2017)

DN7C said:


> I'm really unhappy of the 70 pointers on immitracker not answering to our questions/comments.




I said this a while ago I really hate this selfishness 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iamryeye (Jul 4, 2017)

sho3ib91 said:


> I said this a while ago I really hate this selfishness
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Relax guys....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## phoenix134 (Oct 8, 2016)

Guys no invite

70 points with 15th Aug DOE


----------



## sho3ib91 (Jul 3, 2017)

phoenix134 said:


> Guys no invite
> 
> 70 points with 15th Aug DOE




Omg thats now my hope is gone  do you know any 70 pointers?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iamryeye (Jul 4, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> So, which of you guys got the invite ?
> 
> *70 pointers: *
> 
> ...




Can someone update this


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kplkthr (Aug 8, 2017)

*invite*

hi guys,
i had submitted my original EOI on 02 june 2017 with 65 points. However looking at the trend of invitations, i took a PTE instead of IELTS (w7, r7, l8.5, s8.5) on 17th August. As advised by a lot of members this was indeed beneficial and my english got upgraded to superior.
I then upgraded my EOI on 20th August with 75 points. Today i got the invite.

I would seriously recommend to everyone to try and increase your scores because the cutoffs are not going to be kind this time especially to 65 pointers applied in the later half of 2017. Hope this helps to you guys. best of luck


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

*70 pointers: *

BillyJoe101 : mid July (19 July or late) 
phoenix134 : 15 August - No Invite



BillyJoe101 said:


> ......................





phoenix134 said:


> ..................


Hi Billy, can you please let us know about your invite status. Cheers !


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

DN7C said:


> I'm really unhappy of the 70 pointers on immitracker not answering to our questions/comments.


What's with them anyway. None of them can update their status. Other occupations gets instant update. Except phoenix, no one seems to have updated their status.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

kplkthr said:


> hi guys,
> i had submitted my original EOI on 02 june 2017 with 65 points. However looking at the trend of invitations, i took a PTE instead of IELTS (w7, r7, l8.5, s8.5) on 17th August. As advised by a lot of members this was indeed beneficial and my english got upgraded to superior.
> I then upgraded my EOI on 20th August with 75 points. Today i got the invite.
> 
> I would seriously recommend to everyone to try and increase your scores because the cutoffs are not going to be kind this time especially to 65 pointers applied in the later half of 2017. Hope this helps to you guys. best of luck


Congrats mate ! Good luck with your visa processing. Make sure you lodge complete application for quicker grant.


----------



## BillyJoe101 (Jul 6, 2017)

Hey Guys

Just an update. Got the offer to apply. I had 70 points and applied 19/07/17.

Just want to say a huge thanks to everyone on here, you all have been extremely helpful, and this forum is actually a god send.

I wish you all best of luck for the future, and hopefully everyone gets an invite.

Cheers


----------



## sweettaniyaa (Aug 20, 2017)

Sorry guys for the late reply. 70 point with 25/07 invited. Hope this helps. I am sure the invites must have moved into August.


----------



## phoenix134 (Oct 8, 2016)

sweettaniyaa said:


> Sorry guys for the late reply. 70 point with 25/07 invited. Hope this helps. I am sure the invites must have moved into August.


Congrats. I guess the invites might have moved up to August 1st week, hopefully.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

phoenix134 said:


> Guys no invite
> 
> 70 points with 15th Aug DOE


Thanks for the update mate. I saw you've replied on immitracker too. Thanks


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

kplkthr said:


> hi guys,
> i had submitted my original EOI on 02 june 2017 with 65 points. However looking at the trend of invitations, i took a PTE instead of IELTS (w7, r7, l8.5, s8.5) on 17th August. As advised by a lot of members this was indeed beneficial and my english got upgraded to superior.
> I then upgraded my EOI on 20th August with 75 points. Today i got the invite.
> 
> I would seriously recommend to everyone to try and increase your scores because the cutoffs are not going to be kind this time especially to 65 pointers applied in the later half of 2017. Hope this helps to you guys. best of luck


Congratulations mate. You identified the trend, took the challenge and succeeded.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> What's with them anyway. None of them can update their status. Other occupations gets instant update. Except phoenix, no one seems to have updated their status.


Tell me about it.
Only other occupations are providing updates.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

BillyJoe101 said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> Just an update. Got the offer to apply. I had 70 points and applied 19/07/17.
> 
> ...





sweettaniyaa said:


> Sorry guys for the late reply. 70 point with 25/07 invited. Hope this helps. I am sure the invites must have moved into August.


Congratulations both of you. :drum:
And Thanks again for updating us :tea:


----------



## phoenix134 (Oct 8, 2016)

Any 70 pointers with a August DOE received invitation ?

Talking about the cutoff date, 09th July was the cutoff date for the last round invite.
Sweettaniya has confirmed the invitation with a DOE 25/07, We can say the cutoff date has jumped by a minimum of 16 days. Hope its more than that. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## sweettaniyaa (Aug 20, 2017)

*Needed some advice*

Thank you for all the wishes on my invite. I am sure it will reach 65 in September. Stay hopeful!!!
You guys are the most helpful lot I have seen so far (Thank you for that) and I was hoping to get some advice. I wanted to put in a complete application just as everyone has been suggesting here. Unfortunately, I could only get a medical appointment a week from now in the city I am in and I want to submit my passport to VFS for an Indian PCC only after I have done that (Cause GOD knows when I will get it back from them). So at what point do you suggest I accept my invite and start with my application? right away? or after my medicals? or after I get my Indian PCC? any other additional advice is also welcome. Thank you .


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sweettaniyaa said:


> Thank you for all the wishes on my invite. I am sure it will reach 65 in September. Stay hopeful!!!
> You guys are the most helpful lot I have seen so far (Thank you for that) and I was hoping to get some advice. I wanted to put in a complete application just as everyone has been suggesting here. Unfortunately, I could only get a medical appointment a week from now in the city I am in and I want to submit my passport to VFS for an Indian PCC only after I have done that (Cause GOD knows when I will get it back from them). So at what point do you suggest I accept my invite and start with my application? right away? or after my medicals? or after I get my Indian PCC? any other additional advice is also welcome. Thank you .


Most applicants are contacted by the CO only after 3/4 weeks of submitting the application

So in my opinion you should submit the visa application and fees ASAP and start uploading all the documents you have ready
The PCC and medicals can be added as and when you get them
I hope you have taken the appointment for PCC with VFS as there may be a long wait there also

Cheers


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

sweettaniyaa said:


> Thank you for all the wishes on my invite. I am sure it will reach 65 in September. Stay hopeful!!!
> You guys are the most helpful lot I have seen so far (Thank you for that) and I was hoping to get some advice. I wanted to put in a complete application just as everyone has been suggesting here. Unfortunately, I could only get a medical appointment a week from now in the city I am in and I want to submit my passport to VFS for an Indian PCC only after I have done that (Cause GOD knows when I will get it back from them). So at what point do you suggest I accept my invite and start with my application? right away? or after my medicals? or after I get my Indian PCC? any other additional advice is also welcome. Thank you .



You can pay now and upload whatever docs you have and upload PCC &Meds once you receive them.

Or.

Wait till you get all docs and pay fee and upload all in a single shot.

I can not predict about immediate or direct or straight grant and time it takes for grant though

Good luck


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

JP Mosa said:


> You can pay now and upload whatever docs you have and upload PCC &Meds once you receive them.
> 
> Or.
> 
> ...



It is advisable to pay at once and start uploading documents as and when you can. Medicals & PCC can be uploaded later as and when you get it. Besides, direct grant is a rarity or perhaps out of question!

In addition, once you pay, at least your file will have the ageing advantage rather than holding all your documents and uploading it at once..


----------



## J J M (Feb 24, 2017)

Hey guys. I've been lurking around the thread and it really does look like things are not looking good for 65 pointers. Even though some of our application dates are near the start of 2017, it still doesn't look like we'll get an invite any time soon. At _least_ 2-3 months (for February-March at least). Combined with the ridiculous wait time for the actual grant....

Any 60-65 pointers applying now or later in the year, the chances of getting an invite are really really low.


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

J J M said:


> Hey guys. I've been lurking around the thread and it really does look like things are not looking good for 65 pointers. Even though some of our application dates are near the start of 2017, it still doesn't look like we'll get an invite any time soon. At _least_ 2-3 months (for February-March at least). Combined with the ridiculous wait time for the actual grant....
> 
> Any 60-65 pointers applying now or later in the year, the chances of getting an invite are really really low.




The thing is there is nothing constant in this..things may begin to improve or perhaps it may be the other way around..previously getting an invite meant a grant was somewhere close by..only now that the grant times have gone up unbelievably, keeping the past trend in mind..


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

shets said:


> The thing is there is nothing constant in this..things may begin to improve or perhaps it may be the other way around..previously getting an invite meant a grant was somewhere close by..only now that the grant times have gone up unbelievably, keeping the past trend in mind..



Unless some one inside let us know the priority set by DIBP to invite or grant based on priority setting, no one can say anything as of now.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

phoenix134 said:


> Any 70 pointers with a August DOE received invitation ?
> 
> Talking about the cutoff date, 09th July was the cutoff date for the last round invite.
> Sweettaniya has confirmed the invitation with a DOE 25/07, We can say the cutoff date has jumped by a minimum of 16 days. Hope its more than that. :fingerscrossed:


Yes. waiting eagerly till somebody with August DOE confirms.
It should move to August first weeks as per the indications. ray:


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

DN7C said:


> Yes. waiting eagerly till somebody with August DOE confirms.
> It should move to August first weeks as per the indications. ray:




Mate,

Keep the hope alive! You will have your day like others in this thread..:fingerscrossed:


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

shets said:


> Mate,
> 
> Keep the hope alive! You will have your day like others in this thread..:fingerscrossed:


Thanks shets for the wishes !
It's been 7 months for me and also, we are uncertain of the pattern. I've no clue when and what will happen after the DOE hits 65 points.


----------



## ermpradhan (Jun 5, 2017)

Hi All,

Please help me to understand the dependent functional English requirement.
As of now I have the ACS and IELTS ready for the EOI,I am not claiming any points from my dependent, but my dependent not yet have the IELTS/PTE ready , though we are planning to have it with in next 15days. 
so my doubt are like :-
1 . Can I submit my EOI now with out my dependent PTE/IELTS handy (we will get it done with in next 15days) 
2. For including dependent there is option to add dependent (yes/no), but there is also a option of including family member (yes/no), what should I choose to the option family member ,yes or no, if yes then do i need to mention the member number to 1,as we are only 2 person including me (primary and dependent (partner))

Regards
Milan Pradhan


----------



## phoenix134 (Oct 8, 2016)

DN7C said:


> Yes. waiting eagerly till somebody with August DOE confirms.
> It should move to August first weeks as per the indications. ray:


Yes as per the trend but none in this thread nor on immitracker.

As I had mentioned earlier in this thread, come September 25th, I ll be reduced to 65 points from 70(age factor) and getting an invite with 65 points & September DOE is impossible. 

When are the next invitation rounds ? September 9th & 23rd ?


----------



## sweettaniyaa (Aug 20, 2017)

phoenix134 said:


> Yes as per the trend but none in this thread nor on immitracker.
> 
> As I had mentioned earlier in this thread, come September 25th, I ll be reduced to 65 points from 70(age factor) and getting an invite with 65 points & September DOE is impossible.
> 
> When are the next invitation rounds ? September 9th & 23rd ?


Neither. It will be on the 6th and the 20th of September. So two more rounds before your birthday.


----------



## phoenix134 (Oct 8, 2016)

sweettaniyaa said:


> Neither. It will be on the 6th and the 20th of September. So two more rounds before your birthday.


Thank you. Its like Best of 3 for me, all I can do is ray: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sweettaniyaa said:


> Thank you for all the wishes on my invite. I am sure it will reach 65 in September. Stay hopeful!!!
> You guys are the most helpful lot I have seen so far (Thank you for that) and I was hoping to get some advice. I wanted to put in a complete application just as everyone has been suggesting here. Unfortunately, I could only get a medical appointment a week from now in the city I am in and I want to submit my passport to VFS for an Indian PCC only after I have done that (Cause GOD knows when I will get it back from them). So at what point do you suggest I accept my invite and start with my application? right away? or after my medicals? or after I get my Indian PCC? any other additional advice is also welcome. Thank you .


My advise would be to wait a little bit and apply on such time so that you have medical and PCC within 2 weeks time after paying fees. A wait of 2-4 weeks is a lot better than 3-4 months delay due to CO Contact. You don't want to complain why CO hasn't contacted you for 6 months after doing medical. Considering long processing delay during these months, you don't want to delay it more.

I have seen some people applying in June-July got their grant. So, even 2-3 months grant is possible these days given it's a simple case like no spouse and work verification and definitely not from Iran, Iraq or Syria.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

DN7C said:


> Congratulations both of you. :drum:
> And Thanks again for updating us :tea:


At least it moved to 25 July. So, not so far behind. We will make it in October I guess.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ermpradhan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Please help me to understand the dependent functional English requirement.
> As of now I have the ACS and IELTS ready for the EOI,I am not claiming any points from my dependent, but my dependent not yet have the IELTS/PTE ready , though we are planning to have it with in next 15days.
> ...


You don't need to have proof of your dependent's Functional English while submitting EOI.

Unless you claiming 5 Spouse points, then Competent English is required, which I don't think you are.

Even if your dependent can't proof his/her Functional English, you can get it waived by paying VAC2 payment of around AUD 4900+ I think. Check the latest price. Also, a college letter if the medium of instruction was in English can be used to substitute for PTE/IELTS test.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

shets said:


> It is advisable to pay at once and start uploading documents as and when you can. Medicals & PCC can be uploaded later as and when you get it. Besides, direct grant is a rarity or perhaps out of question!
> 
> In addition, once you pay, at least your file will have the ageing advantage rather than holding all your documents and uploading it at once..


Just want to add: Direct grant is neither rarity or out of question or anything. It depends on how one prepare their application. 

If one uploads all the required documents, why would CO even ask anything when there's nothing to ask, they don't. They go straight to processing.

It is usually very difficult for people with spouse to get direct grant since CO asks a lot of documents for proof of relationship, and those are usually longer. One person got it and you can have a look at the application and that may help you or others.

Here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12593546-post1.html

That case has both pros and cons. Pros: She is Russian but he is Indian so it may balance it out. Cons: It's for DeFacto Partner and not for wife.

So, either due to extensive documents and proof or may be just plain lucky (which I don't feel so), they got a direct grant.


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Just want to add: Direct grant is neither rarity or out of question or anything. It depends on how one prepare their application.
> 
> If one uploads all the required documents, why would CO even ask anything when there's nothing to ask, they don't. They go straight to processing.
> 
> ...



Sure it would be! Off lately, we have not seen direct grants..there could be exceptions to be this..of course direct grant makes sense only when one gets a quick grant w/o co contact..we have had cases in this forum itself wherein people were not contacted by their respective co at all and they got a grant..only thing is they had to wait for a while (actually a long wait)..this would also qualify as a direct grant with wait times..

Not all relationships are difficult to prove! What you have quoted is perhaps an exceptional case..of course de-facto relationships are harder to prove..it shouldn't be an issue wherein the couple has been married for some time..there are many documents to support..


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

DN7C said:


> Thanks shets for the wishes !
> It's been 7 months for me and also, we are uncertain of the pattern. I've no clue when and what will happen after the DOE hits 65 points.




Chin up! I believe 70 points may not be sustainable for a long time..it has to eventually come down to 65 points..besides along with Ganesh & Zaback, you guys are early birds with 65 points..


----------



## mtakkol (Jun 9, 2014)

Hi Everyone, 
Can you please tell me who will approve our past job experience durations? Is it EA or our CO? As far as I remember, EA did not tell me anything during the process. 
Cheers

Sent from my MI 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

shets said:


> Sure it would be! Off lately, we have not seen direct grants..there could be exceptions to be this..of course direct grant makes sense only when one gets a quick grant w/o co contact..we have had cases in this forum itself wherein people were not contacted by their respective co at all and they got a grant..only thing is they had to wait for a while (actually a long wait)..this would also qualify as a direct grant with wait times..
> 
> Not all relationships are difficult to prove! What you have quoted is perhaps an exceptional case..of course de-facto relationships are harder to prove..it shouldn't be an issue wherein the couple has been married for some time..there are many documents to support..


The reason you don't see direct grant because people don't know much about direct grant and people are hesitant/scared of doing something without CO telling them too + old school way of thinking of agents. One of the reason being we are mostly used to US Immigration visa system where we can't do anything unless told by the NVC or Embassy and hence the mindset.

DIBP does a better and faster way and they encourage it cos it saves both their time and the applicant's.


> we have had cases in this forum itself wherein people were not contacted by their respective co at all and they got a grant..only thing is they had to wait for a while (actually a long wait)..this would also qualify as a direct grant with wait times..


You can guarantee that whatever the wait time was even if long, if they had CO Contact, it would even be longer and not less. Common sense will suggest it.

The only thing DIBP says about visa processing is complete application. Hence, they set up My Health Declaration too. If you can show me where DIBP asks or prefers the wait for CO method, I will gladly accept that that method. 

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Allocation-dates-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications

Saying all, we will do what we did, our fathers did, our ancestors did and what majority does and not what DIBP tells us to do.


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> The reason you don't see direct grant because people don't know much about direct grant and people are hesitant/scared of doing something without CO telling them too + old school way of thinking of agents. One of the reason being we are mostly used to US Immigration visa system where we can't do anything unless told by the NVC or Embassy and hence the mindset.
> 
> DIBP does a better and faster way and they encourage it cos it saves both their time and the applicant's.
> 
> ...



We are all here..we will wait & watch!


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

mtakkol said:


> Hi Everyone,
> Can you please tell me who will approve our past job experience durations? Is it EA or our CO? As far as I remember, EA did not tell me anything during the process.
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my MI 5s using Tapatalk



EA will only acknowledge/certify your academic & work credentials..CO's authenticate it! One step is verification using various available means..


----------



## mtakkol (Jun 9, 2014)

shets said:


> EA will only acknowledge/certify your academic & work credentials..CO's authenticate it! One step is verification using various available means..


So, what are these proofs? Just formal letters from companies are enough? Or we also need to prove it with governmental documents? 

Sent from my MI 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## sho3ib91 (Jul 3, 2017)

Guys on march I can assess my work experience and increase my point score for 70 points. I also can re write my career episodes and try to be assessed as a civil engineer. Will there be a chance for us next month or so or should I try these options?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

mtakkol said:


> So, what are these proofs? Just formal letters from companies are enough? Or we also need to prove it with governmental documents?
> 
> Sent from my MI 5s using Tapatalk




For EA there is a definitive requirement..check MSA booklet for guidelines..

As far as CO's are concerned, it a combination of employment records (all inclusive), payslips with corresponding bank statements, specified RnR letters on company letter head, third party documents like taxation, provident fund, etc..

The more the merrier!


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

shets said:


> We are all here..we will wait & watch!


I don't want to fight and you have your opinion but yes in these day and age of 15 months processing time, 2 cases with wife and kids got direct grant applying on 22 July in 32 days and another in 3 months applying in May. So, Complete Application will always have its value irrespective of what you or others may feel cos DIBP asks for it. 

There's nothing to worry about 15 months processing time as long as one does his application right and it has always been true. The processing time would have been a lot less if people stopped wasting DIBP's time by lodging incomplete application. You may not like me, but I am glad those people are waiting and direct grant people can still get it today in as early as in a month.

I hate to see people complaining especially when they don't read what DIBP asks.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

Until Minister Set priority for processing is out, whatever ppl say is just a Say. Sep 17 First week, that's what DIBP published


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> At least it moved to 25 July. So, not so far behind. We will make it in October I guess.


my only concern is for every 14 days a lot of 70 pointers are blooming and grab the most of round's quota. And I'm worried about us. 


BTW, it is high time for you to stop giving PTE advice for others. 
I'm 50% serious and 50% kidding


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

DN7C said:


> my only concern is for every 14 days a lot of 70 pointers are blooming and grab the most of round's quota. And I'm worried about us.
> 
> 
> BTW, it is high time for you to stop giving PTE advice for others.
> I'm 50% serious and 50% kidding


Yes I am quite surprised myself. It seems like most people after 15 March round decided not to waste time and improve their points and hence the huge no of 70 pointers in July.

Also, it seems a lot of the agents or applicants only submits in July since they feel there's no point applying earlier, believe it or not, that's true. I have met some of these people here in expatforum. 

In any case, let's see how much it moved. 2nd round of October seems like the more realistic one now considering so many 70 pointers.

Well I am not giving any PTE advice these days lol and also I am hardly on expatfourm these days. On the last round, I was like I am feeling sleepy and I won't get invite in the next 2 rounds anyway, so lets just sleep lol !


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Yes I am quite surprised myself. It seems like most people after 15 March round decided not to waste time and improve their points and hence the huge no of 70 pointers in July.
> 
> Also, it seems a lot of the agents or applicants only submits in July since they feel there's no point applying earlier, believe it or not, that's true. I have met some of these people here in expatforum.
> 
> ...


Ha Ha Ha 
It seems that I'm the only one who did not listen to your advice on giving PTE again. All the others took your advice, tips and tricks and updated their points :fish:

My point is, for each fortnight people update their points securing 70 points invites. Considering the fact that there are ET's from many different fields and PTE being crackable, 50 numbers of 70 pointers per 14 days is totally possible. And that's why I can't see our invites in near future.


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> I don't want to fight and you have your opinion but yes in these day and age of 15 months processing time, 2 cases with wife and kids got direct grant applying on 22 July in 32 days and another in 3 months applying in May. So, Complete Application will always have its value irrespective of what you or others may feel cos DIBP asks for it.
> 
> There's nothing to worry about 15 months processing time as long as one does his application right and it has always been true. The processing time would have been a lot less if people stopped wasting DIBP's time by lodging incomplete application. You may not like me, but I am glad those people are waiting and direct grant people can still get it today in as early as in a month.
> 
> I hate to see people complaining especially when they don't read what DIBP asks.




Hello who's complaining here..anyways it pays to submit a complete application as in any case..come on..don't assume people wouldn't understand this!

People who have reached the grant stage have spent considerable time with their application and I am sure they understand the processes very well!

BTW, don't hate people..spread happiness


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

shets said:


> Hello who's complaining here..anyways it pays to submit a complete application as in any case..come on..don't assume people wouldn't understand this!
> 
> People who have reached the grant stage have spent considerable time with their application and I am sure they understand the processes very well!
> 
> BTW, don't hate people..spread happiness


Here's my idea for both of you.

Some people will submit complete application
Some people will submit documents later.

Each of them will get the outcome of their actions sooner or later. 
In simpler terms, each applicant is the decider of their own fate and the decision is totally up to them.


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

DN7C said:


> Here's my idea for both of you.
> 
> Some people will submit complete application
> Some people will submit documents later.
> ...



Mate, I never said one should not submit a complete set..turn the thread pages! Refer the posts..as a matter of fact, we recently submitted our application!

To think oneself above others is a thought difficult to digest! At times, one should watch out one's language..afterall frustration has to be taken out at the right places and not on people!


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

To change the topic, Its high time i think all 65 pointers here may try to increase points regardless of lodged date.
I have waited enough time to put some effort.
Good luck everyone 

Sent from my SM-A720F using Tapatalk


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

ganesh.eng said:


> To change the topic, Its high time i think all 65 pointers here may try to increase points regardless of lodged date.
> I have waited enough time to put some effort.
> Good luck everyone
> 
> Sent from my SM-A720F using Tapatalk




I just referred a website today of the many that are there, sharing their piece of information on this matter..

_"Engineers

Engineers require 70 points for the first three rounds of 2017-18. In terms of pro rata occupations, waiting times for Electronics Engineers and Industrial, Mechanical and Production Engineers are now under 1 week, so we expect these occupations to reduce to 65 points in the next few rounds.
Other Engineering Professionals still have a waiting time of over 4 weeks, so this occupation may require 70 points for a few more rounds."_

Source: _https://www.acacia-au.com/skillselect-update-july-august-2017.php

_

It will surely come down to 65 & you guys clearly have a chance since you are early birds in this set! I have already said this before..


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

ganesh.eng said:


> To change the topic, Its high time i think all 65 pointers here may try to increase points regardless of lodged date.
> I have waited enough time to put some effort.
> Good luck everyone
> 
> Sent from my SM-A720F using Tapatalk




Check if you can increase your points though..We submitted tons of documents for our state sponsored application in June. Yet we are waiting like others. Only thing is that waiting on this side of the road is far easier. However, the wait times can be challenging for both people who have not received their invites and for people who are waiting for their grants!


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

shets said:


> I just referred a website today of the many that is there sharing their piece of information on this matter..
> 
> _"Engineers
> 
> ...


Cheers mate

Sent from my SM-A720F using Tapatalk


----------



## seraphdutt (Jul 25, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> DN7C said:
> 
> 
> > my only concern is for every 14 days a lot of 70 pointers are blooming and grab the most of round's quota. And I'm worried about us.
> ...


Atleast you guys should be positive. Sep 2nd round would be a go for Jan people. Jan people are hope for later DOE's with 65 Points. Hope for the best.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

ganesh.eng said:


> To change the topic, Its high time i think all 65 pointers here may try to increase points regardless of lodged date.
> I have waited enough time to put some effort.
> Good luck everyone
> 
> Sent from my SM-A720F using Tapatalk


I guess all the others here have tried and succeeded in upgrading their points while we wait and :ranger: hik hik 
Good luck mate !


----------



## sho3ib91 (Jul 3, 2017)

DN7C said:


> I guess all the others here have tried and succeeded in upgrading their points while we wait and :ranger: hik hik
> 
> Good luck mate !




What do you think we should do if it stays at 70 points?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

sho3ib91 said:


> What do you think we should do if it stays at 70 points?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What is your points breakdown sho3ib91?


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

DN7C said:


> I guess all the others here have tried and succeeded in upgrading their points while we wait and :ranger: hik hik
> Good luck mate !


I only wanted to wait 3 rounds before deciding but i tried my luck with 4th round. Now I have decided to try and increase my points, will see what happens meantime.

No point hoping/assuming for something to happen in our favour. We have time till April to try and get to 75 to have next round invite. Setting the mindset is the hard part. Will see. Will try. 

Sent from my SM-A720F using Tapatalk


----------



## 10cu5T (Jul 14, 2016)

at least you guys have a margin to atleast try... given my situation I can't even go above 65 either way xD

Sent from my VIE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

ganesh.eng said:


> I only wanted to wait 3 rounds before deciding but i tried my luck with 4th round. Now I have decided to try and increase my points, will see what happens meantime.
> 
> No point hoping/assuming for something to happen in our favour. We have time till April to try and get to 75 to have next round invite. Setting the mindset is the hard part. Will see. Will try.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A720F using Tapatalk


Yes brother. Agree with you. 
Setting the mindset is the hardest part, probably the most challenging.
Haven't decided exactly what to do. However, I feel we should do something about this.
Will see layball:


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

Guys, a 70 pointer with 31st July DOE have been invited 

He just updated it on immitracker.


----------



## seraphdutt (Jul 25, 2017)

DN7C said:


> Guys, a 70 pointer with 31st July DOE have been invited
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Some good news finally.


----------



## nikhiltvm (Mar 8, 2017)

Hope it reaches 65 cutoff of Jan in the next round of invite. This year looks extremely competitive.


----------



## phoenix134 (Oct 8, 2016)

DN7C said:


> Guys, a 70 pointer with 31st July DOE have been invited
> 
> He just updated it on immitracker.


Now thats some news.
Cheers


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

seraphdutt said:


> Some good news finally.





phoenix134 said:


> Now thats some news.
> Cheers


YES, INDEED. :couch2:


----------



## mtakkol (Jun 9, 2014)

Good news 

Sent from my MI 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sho3ib91 said:


> What do you think we should do if it stays at 70 points?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





DN7C said:


> Yes brother. Agree with you.
> Setting the mindset is the hardest part, probably the most challenging.
> Haven't decided exactly what to do. However, I feel we should do something about this.
> Will see layball:





ganesh.eng said:


> I only wanted to wait 3 rounds before deciding but i tried my luck with 4th round. Now I have decided to try and increase my points, will see what happens meantime.
> 
> No point hoping/assuming for something to happen in our favour. We have time till April to try and get to 75 to have next round invite. Setting the mindset is the hard part. Will see. Will try.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A720F using Tapatalk


Just wait 2 more month if you can or if you think you can get PTE/IELTS points earlier, please go for it.

18 October is most likely our invite. sho3ib91 might get it on 20 Sept.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

DN7C said:


> Ha Ha Ha
> It seems that I'm the only one who did not listen to your advice on giving PTE again. All the others took your advice, tips and tricks and updated their points :fish:
> 
> My point is, for each fortnight people update their points securing 70 points invites. Considering the fact that there are ET's from many different fields and PTE being crackable, 50 numbers of 70 pointers per 14 days is totally possible. And that's why I can't see our invites in near future.


It's just backlog and nothing else. In fact, this year is better cos we are getting 50/14 days instead of 28 last year and still then so many 65 pointers got invite and cut-off date moved well. But unlike last year, they didn't invited 400 people in the 1st round and hence we getting it late but it is good for people later in the year and overall for 2339.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

nikhiltvm said:


> Hope it reaches 65 cutoff of Jan in the next round of invite. This year looks extremely competitive.


Lets hope so. You will be invited soon in 3 months + I think.


----------



## BiomedicalEngineerSL (Dec 13, 2016)

*Queensland State Nomination*

Hey guys,

I thought of applying for Queensland for 190 but I have to get BPEQ registration first. I don't think I will get an 189 invitation for another 6-7 months.

I was wondering why most of you guys did not apply for 190 or not get invited from QLD when ET was still in the QLD occupation list?

IELTS – 07/10/2016 ( L-7.5, R-9, W-7, S-7.5)
EA applied - 13/02/16
EA + Outcome after an inquiry– 04/08/2016
Spouse SA lodged - 16/05/17 (ACS)
Spouse SA +Outcome - 24/05/17
Biomedical Engineer
EOI lodged - 12/06/17 ( 60/189, 65/190(NSW), 70/489 FS)
EOI update – 12/08/2017 (65/189, 70/190(nsw), 75/489 FS)


----------



## ashter2000 (Apr 20, 2017)

@zaback21 - Completely agree !


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

BiomedicalEngineerSL said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I thought of applying for Queensland for 190 but I have to get BPEQ registration first. I don't think I will get an 189 invitation for another 6-7 months.
> 
> ...


I think you already answered it. Getting BPEQ registration is quite challenging and time consuming and QLD only gives you 15 days to get it or your application is cancelled. Lots of people missed out due to this.

And no chance in NSW unless you have more points than 189. But then again, why would you chose 190 with 75+5 when you can get 189 anyway !

Vic I think required work experience and last year most got rejected.

SA also requires high points.

TAS requires a job offer or Tasmanian degree or residency.

WA doesn't invite.

So, there you go.


----------



## BiomedicalEngineerSL (Dec 13, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> I think you already answered it. Getting BPEQ registration is quite challenging and time consuming and QLD only gives you 15 days to get it or your application is cancelled. Lots of people missed out due to this.
> 
> And no chance in NSW unless you have more points than 189. But then again, why would you chose 190 with 75+5 when you can get 189 anyway !
> 
> ...


Thanks Zaback21.
How likely is it to get an invite from QLD though?


----------



## sho3ib91 (Jul 3, 2017)

DN7C said:


> YES, INDEED. :couch2:


My point breakdown is:
Age 30
English 20
Bachelor Degree 15

I Only can update my points by March as I will than have 3 years of experience!

Sent from my C5303 using Tapatalk


----------



## sho3ib91 (Jul 3, 2017)

I dont knkw what to do and Im really losing hope on getting invited with 65 points :S

Sent from my C5303 using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

BiomedicalEngineerSL said:


> Thanks Zaback21.
> How likely is it to get an invite from QLD though?


You should get the QLD BPEQ registration now cos it takes long time and lots of paperwork and is quite hard to get.

Once you get it, most likely apply next year when QLD will open their 190 in July. Apply quick before it closes. Or wait if they opens again this year which is extremely unlikely.


----------



## iamryeye (Jul 4, 2017)

sho3ib91 said:


> I dont knkw what to do and Im really losing hope on getting invited with 65 points :S
> 
> Sent from my C5303 using Tapatalk




Don't lose hope. Maybe they'll invite 200 for the month of september


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tnk009 (May 10, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> You should get the QLD BPEQ registration now cos it takes long time and lots of paperwork and is quite hard to get.
> 
> 
> 
> Once you get it, most likely apply next year when QLD will open their 190 in July. Apply quick before it closes. Or wait if they opens again this year which is extremely unlikely.




Is it pre-requisite to get the QLD BPEQ registration to get an 190 invite? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sho3ib91 (Jul 3, 2017)

iamryeye said:


> Don't lose hope. Maybe they'll invite 200 for the month of september
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Why will they invite 200?


Sent from my C5303 using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

tnk009 said:


> Is it pre-requisite to get the QLD BPEQ registration to get an 190 invite?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Once you apply, they ask for it to provide within 15 days. So, yes it is kind of prerequisite since you can't get it in 15 days.


----------



## Mirna (Mar 20, 2017)

If cutoff was 30 july with 70 pts , I don't think it would be good news.. If it kept moving at this rate then it'n not likely to see any 65 pointers getting invited before months . 
It's true that anyone who can increase his/ her points should do that quickly.


----------



## Ilay (May 19, 2014)

I think there wont be any chance of invitation this financial year if i submit my eoi at the end of September with 65 considering 3-4 occupation will be sharing the 850 limit. What do you think guys?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

sho3ib91 said:


> My point breakdown is:
> Age 30
> English 20
> Bachelor Degree 15
> ...


You don't have to wait till march.
Long before that you/we will be invited.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

sho3ib91 said:


> I dont knkw what to do and Im really losing hope on getting invited with 65 points :S
> 
> Sent from my C5303 using Tapatalk



use this post to keep hoping,

*http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/1170265-industrial-mechanical-production-engineers-watch-out-77.html#post13095426*


----------



## sho3ib91 (Jul 3, 2017)

DN7C said:


> use this post to keep hoping,
> 
> *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tion-engineers-watch-out-77.html#post13095426*


I really hope so and wish all you guys the best!!

Sent from my SM-J510H using Tapatalk


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

sho3ib91 said:


> I really hope so and wish all you guys the best!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-J510H using Tapatalk


Your case is so close. It's difficult to predict. 
I would like to remind what I said earlier. 65 pointers after July would have realised by now and all the new applicants will be applying with 70 for sure if they want this year invite.We can see the gap between cut off date and invitation date is shrinking but shrinking rate has slowed down big time. 

I am not saying 65 pointers to increase points to get the invitation quickly rather I am saying to get an invitation increase points. What we have lodged is already there so we have nothing to lose than some effort and money. 
!!Good Luck !!


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ganesh.eng said:


> Your case is so close. It's difficult to predict.
> I would like to remind what I said earlier. 65 pointers after July would have realised by now and all the new applicants will be applying with 70 for sure if they want this year invite.We can see the gap between cut off date and invitation date is shrinking but shrinking rate has slowed down big time.
> 
> I am not saying 65 pointers to increase points to get the invitation quickly rather I am saying to get an invitation increase points. What we have lodged is already there so we have nothing to lose than some effort and money.
> !!Good Luck !!


Exactly, it's coming close. Next round may see the gap shrinking even more and DOE moving faster, cos it's not linear by any means. 

The only disappointing thing is we expected our invite on July 12 and the wait is killing us and hence the disappointment.


----------



## 10cu5T (Jul 14, 2016)

any chance for 65 points lodged on 1st July...or should I start my canada immigration process? xD

Sent from my VIE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Exactly, it's coming close. Next round may see the gap shrinking even more and DOE moving faster, cos it's not linear by any means.
> 
> The only disappointing thing is we expected our invite on July 12 and the wait is killing us and hence the disappointment.


What to do mate!! 
"Survival of the fittest " Need to work harder to achieve what we want. 

Have you started at least part time work?


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

10cu5T said:


> any chance for 65 points lodged on 1st July...or should I start my canada immigration process? xD
> 
> Sent from my VIE-L29 using Tapatalk


Trying Canada is your call. 
If possible increase points, otherwise things are not looking good for a July 65 pointer with the amount of people increasing their points to 70 in the que 

Sent from my SM-A720F using Tapatalk


----------



## 10cu5T (Jul 14, 2016)

can't get 70.. unless I reverse back time and come 2 years later with 3 years experience.. I have maxed out all possible points..

Sent from my VIE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Ilay said:


> I think there wont be any chance of invitation this financial year if i submit my eoi at the end of September with 65 considering 3-4 occupation will be sharing the 850 limit. What do you think guys?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Well you submit whether there is a chance or not. DOE matters. And you never know what will happen next year.

There was a guy who got all 90 in PTE in April but didn't get his EA assessment on Chemical Engineering cos he didn't wanted to waste money if Chemical Engineering is removed next year since it was flagged. I told him to apply asap cos DOE matters.

Now he realises with no 65 pointers getting invite so far in non pro rata, that DOE matters for all occupation. He will have 60 points and it is not looking good for him.


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

10cu5T said:


> can't get 70.. unless I reverse back time and come 2 years later with 3 years experience.. I have maxed out all possible points..
> 
> Sent from my VIE-L29 using Tapatalk


Yes applicants like you are the ones other fellow 65 pointers can rely on.
I mean if 65 pointers in the que are mostly single young recent graduates mean it will not stay at 70 for long. If its other way around like 65 pointers in the que are mostly married guys with few years experience means, it will stay on 70 points for long long time. 

Sent from my SM-A720F using Tapatalk


----------



## 10cu5T (Jul 14, 2016)

ganesh.eng said:


> Yes applicants like you are the ones other fellow 65 pointers can rely on.
> I mean if 65 pointers in the que are mostly single young recent graduates mean it will not stay at 70 for long. If its other way around like 65 pointers in the que are mostly married guys with few years experience means, it will stay on 70 points for long long time.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A720F using Tapatalk


so basically...Canada than xD

Sent from my VIE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

10cu5T said:


> so basically...Canada than xD
> 
> Sent from my VIE-L29 using Tapatalk


The only issue with Canada is also the only issue with Australia. They need experience and you won't have basic points to apply without experience points. Hence, the reason why I couldn't apply there.


----------



## 10cu5T (Jul 14, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> The only issue with Canada is also the only issue with Australia. They need experience and you won't have basic points to apply without experience points. Hence, the reason why I couldn't apply there.


you make me cry.. so.basically I can only hope for a 190 now..

Sent from my VIE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ganesh.eng said:


> What to do mate!!
> "Survival of the fittest " Need to work harder to achieve what we want.
> 
> Have you started at least part time work?


Well trying to survive now. Doing a temp job for 2 weeks which will end at the end of this week. Lets see what is there next week.

At least I am glad I am in 2339 and not in accounting, then there would be no chance at all with 65.


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

10cu5T said:


> you make me cry.. so.basically I can only hope for a 190 now..
> 
> Sent from my VIE-L29 using Tapatalk


You can assess your gf/bf and claim 5 more points. If you can afford, do a professional year in OZ

Sent from my SM-A720F using Tapatalk


----------



## 10cu5T (Jul 14, 2016)

ganesh.eng said:


> You can assess your gf/bf and claim 5 more points. If you can afford, do a professional year in OZ
> 
> Sent from my SM-A720F using Tapatalk


I really don't think I can assesses my left hand at this point xD.. oh well..let's see..if it happens it happens..if not..that's life I guess..

Sent from my VIE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

10cu5T said:


> you make me cry.. so.basically I can only hope for a 190 now..
> 
> Sent from my VIE-L29 using Tapatalk


Well yes if you can. Try Vic and QLD or Tas. In the meantime, apply asap. You never know next year 65 points Sep DOE might be a hot commodity and you regretted not applying sooner.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

10cu5T said:


> I really don't think I can assesses my left hand at this point xD.. oh well..let's see..if it happens it happens..if not..that's life I guess..
> 
> Sent from my VIE-L29 using Tapatalk


If you can get 476 visa, then definitely get the professional year in Australia. It is nothing in the long run when you become PR.


----------



## 10cu5T (Jul 14, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Well yes if you can. Try Vic and QLD or Tas. In the meantime, apply asap. You never know next year 65 points Sep DOE might be a hot commodity and you regretted not applying sooner.


I have already applied for 189 and 190 on one application and selected all states.. let's see what happens

Sent from my VIE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## sweettaniyaa (Aug 20, 2017)

*Need some help*

Hey guys..... So I finally did my medicals today and applied for my PCC. Completed my application today as well. Now in the non-migrating family members section, I included my parents and brother in the application. Now it's asking me to include their medical, and police clearance as well in the attach document section. I am confused. I am not intending to bring them over in the near future. Maybe for holidays sometime in the future. Did I fill up something wrong? Or is it something I should ignore? What should I do next if I do not want to provide all these documents?


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

sweettaniyaa said:


> Hey guys..... So I finally did my medicals today and applied for my PCC. Completed my application today as well. Now in the non-migrating family members section, I included my parents and brother in the application. Now it's asking me to include their medical, and police clearance as well in the attach document section. I am confused. I am not intending to bring them over in the near future. Maybe for holidays sometime in the future. Did I fill up something wrong? Or is it something I should ignore? What should I do next if I do not want to provide all these documents?


Family unit comprises of your spouse and kids only. The only place you need to enter parents and siblings details is Form 80. If you have added them in VISA application, then remove it from there


----------



## sweettaniyaa (Aug 20, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> Family unit comprises of your spouse and kids only. The only place you need to enter parents and siblings details is Form 80. If you have added them in VISA application, then remove it from there


But I am unmarried. So at present, they are my immediate family. Aren't they?


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

sweettaniyaa said:


> But I am unmarried. So at present, they are my immediate family. Aren't they?


Yes they are family but not from the point of view of VISA application interpretation.
So do not add them here. Add the family details in Form 80 - Question 44 and mark them as non-migrating


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sweettaniyaa said:


> But I am unmarried. So at present, they are my immediate family. Aren't they?


If you already done it and can't remove, then just ignore it and use Update Us to let CO know about this.

I was asked the same thing in Feb and the visa application forced me to enter my parents and siblings details even though they are non migrating family member since Nov 2016 DIBP rule change.

They also had a section under my name but Medical or attach documents wasn't quite active as it was for me under their name and I didn't bother and got my 476 anyway.


----------



## sweettaniyaa (Aug 20, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> If you already done it and can't remove, then just ignore it and use Update Us to let CO know about this.
> 
> I was asked the same thing in Feb and the visa application forced me to enter my parents and siblings details even though they are non migrating family member since Nov 2016 DIBP rule change.
> 
> They also had a section under my name but Medical or attach documents wasn't quite active as it was for me under their name and I didn't bother and got my 476 anyway.


Thanks for the replies guys. 

Yes, it is submitted. Can't really undo it now. So what exactly would I say to the CO? Cause the more I go through my submitted application the less I feel that I have done something wrong. The question was very clear " Does the applicant have any members of their family unit not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents?". It doesn't even say "dependent". I feel if I were to answer no I would have been probably lying.


----------



## J J M (Feb 24, 2017)

Hey guys, what's the average time for visa grants nowadays? I know about the wait times mentioned in the site, but in reality, how is the situation now?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

J J M said:


> Hey guys, what's the average time for visa grants nowadays? I know about the wait times mentioned in the site, but in reality, how is the situation now?


In the past month members have reported getting the grant fastest in 6 days and slowest in about 16 months

You do the maths and draw what ever conclusion you can

Cheers


----------



## Ilay (May 19, 2014)

newbienz said:


> In the past month members have reported getting the grant fastest in 6 days and slowest in about 16 months
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Lol


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ilay (May 19, 2014)

Hey guys, is there a platform where we can see how many people submitted EOI from each skill? I really wish I knew how many 70-65 pointers have applied so that I could decide whether I should involve my de facto partner for extra 5 points which is a bit risky because I believe our evidences are not enough.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ilay said:


> Hey guys, is there a platform where we can see how many people submitted EOI from each skill? I really wish I knew how many 70-65 pointers have applied so that I could decide whether I should involve my de facto partner for extra 5 points which is a bit risky because I believe our evidences are not enough.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That information is not in the public domain

Immitracker is the closest you can get to it from unofficial sources

Cheers


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sweettaniyaa said:


> Thanks for the replies guys.
> 
> Yes, it is submitted. Can't really undo it now. So what exactly would I say to the CO? Cause the more I go through my submitted application the less I feel that I have done something wrong. The question was very clear " Does the applicant have any members of their family unit not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents?". It doesn't even say "dependent". I feel if I were to answer no I would have been probably lying.


Well I was asked the same thing and hence said the application *forced *me lol. Explain what you just said and CO will understand or just won't even care and knows this thing. You are not the 1st one to ask that question.


----------



## sweettaniyaa (Aug 20, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Well I was asked the same thing and hence said the application *forced *me lol. Explain what you just said and CO will understand or just won't even care and knows this thing. You are not the 1st one to ask that question.


Well, I think it has been sorted on its own. Cause now it says "no health check up required" under everybody else's name. So I think that's that. It does have the attach document links active including the one of Form 1221 under their names, but I think I will ignore it and wait for CO if he really needs it. What do you say?


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

sweettaniyaa said:


> Well, I think it has been sorted on its own. Cause now it says "no health check up required" under everybody else's name. So I think that's that. It does have the attach document links active including the one of Form 1221 under their names, but I think I will ignore it and wait for CO if he really needs it. What do you say?


Try updating DIBP beforehand about this using "Update US" button. Expecting CO query is an invitation to delay these days.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sweettaniyaa said:


> Well, I think it has been sorted on its own. Cause now it says "no health check up required" under everybody else's name. So I think that's that. It does have the attach document links active including the one of Form 1221 under their names, but I think I will ignore it and wait for CO if he really needs it. What do you say?


Yes, that should be fine. Also explain to CO that no one but you are migrating.


----------



## sweettaniyaa (Aug 20, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> Try updating DIBP beforehand about this using "Update US" button. Expecting CO query is an invitation to delay these days.





zaback21 said:


> Yes, that should be fine. Also explain to CO that no one but you are migrating.


Thanks again guys for the replies. Appreciate it!!

I went ahead and did the "update us" thing this morning. I did not specifically mention that I am the only one migrating. But I have requested them to remove my folks from the non-migrating list as they are not part of my family unit for visa purposes and it was caused due to the misunderstanding on my part. Hope that should be fine.

Another thing I have realised is that I don't have any option to upload my picture in the attach document section. I had done it the last time when I applied for my graduate visa a couple of months back. Could it be that, that I do not have that option this time around? As they do not want my picture again. Or am I missing something?


----------



## dfrancis (Jul 12, 2017)

Hi Guys,

It's been quite some time since I have been active in the forum. Just wanted to drop in a quick update and say a Hello Namaste to all the folks- Zaback, Hasansins, Shets, DN, Sharma1981 and all the others.

I nearly came to blows with my agent and trying my level best to put all the documents in one go. Sometimes you feel a little helpless, after paying all the amount, you have to bear a lot of whims and fancies.

Anyways lodged the application and in the process of updating the docs.


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

dfrancis said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> It's been quite some time since I have been active in the forum. Just wanted to drop in a quick update and say a Hello Namaste to all the folks- Zaback, Hasansins, Shets, DN, Sharma1981 and all the others.
> 
> ...


Wonderful.

Upload everything correctly with correct naming and clear description.


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

Aug 7th cut off date. Sounds good. A month movement. It shows still not many people in the que are updating to 70 from 65/60 after seeing the July 12th round trend or they are maxed with 65.

http://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/23-August-2017-round-results.aspx

Sent from my SM-A720F using Tapatalk


----------



## sho3ib91 (Jul 3, 2017)

ganesh.eng said:


> Aug 7th cut off date. Sounds good. A month movement. It shows still not many people in the que are updating to 70 from 65/60 after seeing the July 12th round trend or they are maxed with 65.
> 
> http://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/23-August-2017-round-results.aspx
> 
> Sent from my SM-A720F using Tapatalk


Yes this is hope for us nist want it to move more on the next round

Sent from my SM-J510H using Tapatalk


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Hi

Increase from 1000 to 1750 per round in September invitation rounds.

No huge effect Other Engineers, it just means that when it eventually hits the 65 pointers, then any remaining invites of the 50 left, will all go to 189 65 pointers and not 489 family - but progress may be slow through the 65 point backlog unfotrtunately

Regards

Tony


----------



## 10cu5T (Jul 14, 2016)

can someone explain this in lay man terms? are 65 pointers gonna get invited now?

Sent from my VIE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

10cu5T said:


> can someone explain this in lay man terms? are 65 pointers gonna get invited now?
> 
> Sent from my VIE-L29 using Tapatalk


Yes hopefully, but not all 65 pointers.

Sent from my SM-A720F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dfrancis said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> It's been quite some time since I have been active in the forum. Just wanted to drop in a quick update and say a Hello Namaste to all the folks- Zaback, Hasansins, Shets, DN, Sharma1981 and all the others.
> 
> ...


I took nearly 10-12 days to upload my documents 

There are 100s of drop downs and each drop down has 10s of options so literally you can file a document under any of the 1000 options

I took time to decide which document goes best where and if necessary the same document was filed under several heads to make each section of the verification complete

I don't think it was necessary or possible for other members to go through the list several times a day and make corrections in the sections

All the documents were referenced and cross referenced to make the verification easier

Maybe that has paid off as I think as although my case was complex as it spanned several education episodes several employers spread over several countries and continents , I got the grant in a month

Cheers


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

ganesh.eng said:


> Aug 7th cut off date. Sounds good. A month movement. It shows still not many people in the que are updating to 70 from 65/60 after seeing the July 12th round trend or they are maxed with 65.
> 
> 23 August 2017 round results
> 
> Sent from my SM-A720F using Tapatalk


Thanks for the quick update bro!
specially when it's good news !eace:


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

newbienz said:


> I took nearly 10-12 days to upload my documents
> 
> There are 100s of drop downs and each drop down has 10s of options so literally you can file a document under any of the 1000 options
> 
> ...


Congratulations on Grant! 
I like the clarity in your comments and posts most of the time. Thumbs up for that. 

Good luck with everything. 

Sent from my SM-A720F using Tapatalk


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> Increase from 1000 to 1750 per round in September invitation rounds.
> 
> ...


Just curious !
won't the extra 750 invitations spread-out for non-pro-rated occupations?


----------



## nikhiltvm (Mar 8, 2017)

Great news.. Thanks for the update.. 1750 invites per round now gives some good hope for 65 pointers in Sep rounds...


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

newbienz said:


> I took nearly 10-12 days to upload my documents
> 
> There are 100s of drop downs and each drop down has 10s of options so literally you can file a document under any of the 1000 options
> 
> ...


Thanks newbienz for providing us with this valuable information, specially when it's coming from a member with the experience of getting the grant within a month.

Thanks again :humble:


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

nikhiltvm said:


> Great news.. Thanks for the update.. 1750 invites per round now gives some good hope for 65 pointers in Sep rounds...


Good news only for non pro rata occupations.

For 2339 the same 50 per round


Sent from my SM-A720F using Tapatalk


----------



## 10cu5T (Jul 14, 2016)

but eventually until 60s reach right?

Sent from my VIE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## 61459085 (Mar 7, 2016)

newbienz said:


> I took nearly 10-12 days to upload my documents
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Congrats for Grant

Can you share what prime documents to be uploaded in getting grant quickly...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

10cu5T said:


> can someone explain this in lay man terms? are 65 pointers gonna get invited now?
> 
> Sent from my VIE-L29 using Tapatalk


yes, maybe in 1st round of September but more probably in the 2nd round of September - but I expect progress through teh 65 point EOIs from 3rd January 2017 to be very slow compared to the other Pro Rata occupations (excluding Accountants, Audititors and ICT Business Analysts) 

Regards

Tony


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

61459085 said:


> Congrats for Grant
> 
> Can you share what prime documents to be uploaded in getting grant quickly...
> 
> ...


The documents to be uploaded will vary with each applicant depending on his unique circumstances. No 2 applicants will need to upload the same set of documents in my opinion
I think the delays are due to the applicants themselves following blindly what others have done instead of analyzing their own situation and choosing their set.
Use what others uploaded only as guide, not as a Bible

As i said that i don't think any member would have the patience to do what I did, nor maybe actually necessary.
Maybe I am giving a lot of weightage to the issue because I spent a lot of time and energy on it

Cheers


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

newbienz said:


> I took nearly 10-12 days to upload my documents
> 
> There are 100s of drop downs and each drop down has 10s of options so literally you can file a document under any of the 1000 options
> 
> ...


Congrats mate on you grant ! So happy for you !


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

DN7C said:


> Just curious !
> won't the extra 750 invitations spread-out for non-pro-rated occupations?





ganesh.eng said:


> Good news only for non pro rata occupations.
> 
> For 2339 the same 50 per round
> 
> ...



It can vary. 2339 quota can increase, decrease or stay same. All depends on DIBP.


----------



## 10cu5T (Jul 14, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> It can vary. 2339 quota can increase, decrease or stay same. All depends on DIBP.


you wanna give me some hope now for 1 July applicant..or should I still consider canada xD

Sent from my VIE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ilay (May 19, 2014)

Its so unfair that 1000 ceiling is spared to so many occupation.

I studied anatomy, software programming, mechanical, electronics every single mind blowing subject from almost every occupation, moreover even biologists are hired to do my job. If only i was a hairdresser something..

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dfrancis (Jul 12, 2017)

newbienz said:


> I took nearly 10-12 days to upload my documents
> 
> There are 100s of drop downs and each drop down has 10s of options so literally you can file a document under any of the 1000 options
> 
> ...


Congrats Buddy Newbienz....Chilled beer or no beer...just enjoy the moment...shows hard and smart work eventually pays offeace:


----------



## Zgembo12 (Sep 13, 2016)

some of you have not seen this, its a current spreadsheet of 2339 occupation breakdown

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...KOgzNOYKbjSmqLOXAbsDvCEfWyY/edit#gid=63054913

invitation gap moved to 16 days. good luck to 65 pointers, you should be ok soon


----------



## naveen_kumar222002 (Sep 1, 2017)

EOI submitted on 1Sep'17
189
2339x
75 points

When can one expect an invite?


----------



## Ilay (May 19, 2014)

Zgembo12 said:


> some of you have not seen this, its a current spreadsheet of 2339 occupation breakdown
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Could you please elaborate what do you mean by 16 day of invitation gap?

Cheers


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Zgembo12 (Sep 13, 2016)

16 days invitation gap means that there is only 16 days of backlog left. when the backlog is 0 then the points drop from 70 to 65. click on that google document for details


----------



## Ilay (May 19, 2014)

Zgembo12 said:


> 16 days invitation gap means that there is only 16 days of backlog left. when the backlog is 0 then the points drop from 70 to 65. click on that google document for details




What does backlog mean though? Does it mean that 65 pointers who have been waiting since when the ceiling was filled in the last financial year (2016) or people with more than 65 point? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

10cu5T said:


> you wanna give me some hope now for 1 July applicant..or should I still consider canada xD
> 
> Sent from my VIE-L29 using Tapatalk


Try Canada if you can. 65 is not touching 1 July this year.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

naveen_kumar222002 said:


> EOI submitted on 1Sep'17
> 189
> 2339x
> 75 points
> ...


Mate you are a royalty. The question is not when you should get invite but when you should get PR. Invite is this Tuesday midnight or Wednesday 12 am 6 September . You should try lodge Complete Application if you want quicker grant.

Congrats !


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Ilay said:


> What does backlog mean though? Does it mean that 65 pointers who have been waiting since when the ceiling was filled in the last financial year (2016) or people with more than 65 point?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It means exactly what you said but it depends on what backlog we are talking about. Since 2339 cut-off points is at 65 usually, we are talking about 70 pointers backlog. Once this one clears, then 65 pointers hopefully will get invite.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

dfrancis said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> It's been quite some time since I have been active in the forum. Just wanted to drop in a quick update and say a Hello Namaste to all the folks- Zaback, Hasansins, Shets, DN, Sharma1981 and all the others.
> 
> ...


Great going mate. After all it's your life and time not the agent's. So, you should decide what you should do.


----------



## olive92 (Jul 8, 2017)

So I already applied for work experience assessment and I could not get it.. (EA replied in 4 days saying it is not applicable to Engineering Technologist) 

therefore, I am going to try other routes now.. 

I am wondering for 457, do you need to hand in your police clearance the moment you lodge the application? Or can it wait for a few weeks until you get a case officer assigned to you etc.?

I have lived in 2 countries for over 1 year the past 10 years since I turned 16, therefore... I need an extra PC paper..


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

olive92 said:


> So I already applied for work experience assessment and I could not get it.. (EA replied in 4 days saying it is not applicable to Engineering Technologist)
> 
> therefore, I am going to try other routes now..
> 
> ...


If you submit a complete application, your processing will be faster.
If you will wait for the CO to ask for it and then submit the PCC obviously it will delay your processing 
You can take a chance and submit the application and hope that you can upload it before the CO sees your case

Cheers


----------



## Namesh (Jul 2, 2017)

DN7C said:


> zaback21 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes. If you look at the number of invites they offer every 14 days, you will see 2339 gets 28 invites every 14 days or 2/day. I calculated and on 29 March, 990 places will be filled up. So, 5 more days and hence anyone who has applied by 4 April with 70 points will most likely be the last person to get invite on 12 April unless they decided to fill the quota by 29th by inviting 10 extra people.
> ...



Hi Ganesh,

You thread seems to be interesting, i have too applied for EOI in jan 17 with band of 7, under engineering technologist but havent received an invitation yet almost nearing 9. Months, whats your view, let me know if you have an invitation and how much should we score to make it, i think 60 point is cock and bull story we dont get an call for


----------



## zaryab (Oct 28, 2016)

Hello Everyone,
I have a few questions and I hope you guys can help me out. My Electrical Engineering degree was of 3 years so my MSA outcome will be *Engineering Technologist*. Which course should I take in Oz to become a Professional Engineer. Should I go for a Graduate Diploma or Certificate? Please share some information or redirect me to the right thread. 
Thanks.


----------



## jas2017 (Aug 18, 2017)

*Document upload*



newbienz said:


> I took nearly 10-12 days to upload my documents
> 
> There are 100s of drop downs and each drop down has 10s of options so literally you can file a document under any of the 1000 options
> 
> ...


newbienz,
Congrats on your Direct Grant and Thanks for all the selfless support you are providing in the forums. 
Can you please clarify regarding 'referenced and cross referenced' part that you have mentioned regarding the documents. How was that done?

Thanks
Jas


----------



## 10cu5T (Jul 14, 2016)

I have question.. I have a degree in mechanical engineering 4 years course.. but EA still put me in engineering technologist.. is it because I didn't write my career episodes good enough?

Sent from my VIE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

10cu5T said:


> I have question.. I have a degree in mechanical engineering 4 years course.. but EA still put me in engineering technologist.. is it because I didn't write my career episodes good enough?
> 
> Sent from my VIE-L29 using Tapatalk


That could be a reason among many. 

However, both Mechanical Engineer and Engineering Technologist are Pro-rated occupations. So, the competition for those is more or less same.


----------



## 10cu5T (Jul 14, 2016)

DN7C said:


> That could be a reason among many.
> 
> However, both Mechanical Engineer and Engineering Technologist are Pro-rated occupations. So, the competition for those is more or less same.


cant I open.up a dispute or something? to get it reconsidered?

Sent from my VIE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

DN7C said:


> That could be a reason among many.
> 
> However, both Mechanical Engineer and Engineering Technologist are Pro-rated occupations. So, the competition for those is more or less same.


Hi

I disagree

65 point Mechanical engineer put in today would have good chance of invitation within 2 years life of EOI - 65 point Technologist put in today would be struggling for an invite within 2 years

Regards

Tony


----------



## zaryab (Oct 28, 2016)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> I disagree
> 
> ...


Moreover, the conditions of different states for Subclass 489 are more difficult for an Engineering Technologist than a Professional Engineer.


----------



## Arora753 (May 17, 2017)

Hey guys i am trying to logging my eoi.. but i am getting a 401 unauthorised error. Can anyone try. Plz let me know do u people face the same error.


----------



## Ilay (May 19, 2014)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi Tony, is this statement for ET include every occupation in 2339?

I was assessed as professional engineer being a biomedical engineer. Is there anything better to be classified as so if we are all in 2339?

There are subtle differences between ET and professional engineer of a certain occupation. Unless you throughly meet them, you aren't assessed as professional engineer. You need to read the summary statement carefully and compare two classification to find out what went wrong if you wanna change the outcome.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Arora753 (May 17, 2017)

Hey guys i am trying to logging my eoi.. but i am getting a 401 unauthorised error. Can anyone try. Plz let me know do u people face the same error.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Ilay said:


> Hi Tony, is this statement for ET include every occupation in 2339?
> 
> I was assessed as professional engineer being a biomedical engineer. Is there anything better to be classified as so if we are all in 2339?
> 
> ...


all 2339 treated the same for 189 EOI - some 2339 may have better State sponsorship190/489 opportunities

Regards

Tony


----------



## 10cu5T (Jul 14, 2016)

no body is telling me if I can get my re assessed -.- 

Sent from my VIE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## vvin (Sep 2, 2017)

hello everyone, 

I had lodged my EOI in engineering technologist at 65 points on 25 Aug 2017

1. How much backlog is there of 65 pointers and in how much time I can predict the invite?
2. whats the chance in state invite?

please share your insight


----------



## F.H82 (Jun 24, 2017)

Hello guys,

I've received a nomination from Victoria for engineering technologist, Victoria nomination application submitted on June 23, detailed CV resubmitted and acknowledged by them on July 4th, then I received the nomination and formal invitation on Aug 29th. my points are 60 without state nomination and my bachelor's degree is Electrical engineering.
Good luck and best wishes to all of you.


----------



## F.H82 (Jun 24, 2017)

Arora753 said:


> Hey guys i am trying to logging my eoi.. but i am getting a 401 unauthorised error. Can anyone try. Plz let me know do u people face the same error.


hi, I'm getting the same error


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

F.H82 said:


> hi, I'm getting the same error


Quite a few members have reported it

Probably website under maintenance 

Try on Monday 

Cheers


----------



## Ilay (May 19, 2014)

F.H82 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I've received a nomination from Victoria for engineering technologist, Victoria nomination application submitted on June 23, detailed CV resubmitted and acknowledged by them on July 4th, then I received the nomination and formal invitation on Aug 29th. my points are 60 without state nomination and my bachelor's degree is Electrical engineering.
> Good luck and best wishes to all of you.




Hello mate, congrats.

Is your skill assessment as engineering technologist although you studied electrical engineering?

I see there are a couple of state nomination available for engineering technologist 190-489 whereas for biomedical engineers as professional engineer I can only apply for NSW because I cannot get registration for Queensland.

My question is can I apply as Engineering technologist or should I apply for reassessment from EA.


If I get another assessment as engineering technologist, can I submit an EOI for both skills?


Cheers


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## F.H82 (Jun 24, 2017)

Ilay said:


> Hello mate, congrats.
> 
> Is your skill assessment as engineering technologist although you studied electrical engineering?
> 
> ...


----------



## Ilay (May 19, 2014)

Dear friends,

Does anyone have knowledge as to whether we can submit eoi under two different skill?

As I've realised that I could be assessed as Engineering technologist and in this case i would have had more chance to be nominated in more than one state with 65 point than if i applied as biomedical engineer..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ilay said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> Does anyone have knowledge as to whether we can submit eoi under two different skill?
> 
> ...


You can submit EOI under 2 different Anzsco codes and another member recently posted that he had actually done so.

But you would need a valid positive skills assessment from the relevant agencies for both the Anzsco codes separately 

Cheers


----------



## 23188977 (Jul 17, 2017)

Dear folks
I am expecting my invitation this September with 70 points. I have few queries, plz help-
1. My husband gave Ielts test in January 2016. Does he need to give again? I read on DIBP site that to prove functional english, test should not be more than 12 months old. 
2. After medicals, what is the approxinate processing time? 

Please reply. Will be great help. 
Best of luck to everyone.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

23188977 said:


> Dear folks
> I am expecting my invitation this September with 70 points. I have few queries, plz help-
> 1. My husband gave Ielts test in January 2016. Does he need to give again? I read on DIBP site that to prove functional english, test should not be more than 12 months old.
> 2. After medicals, what is the approxinate processing time?
> ...


You are correct that functional English test is valid for only 12 months
But are you aware that it may not be required at all if your husband has studied in English medium school or college
Are you aware of this route and have ruled it out ?

The current processing time after submitting the application is 11-14 months but will actually depend on the strength of your documents and the complexity of your case 

Cheers


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

10cu5T said:


> no body is telling me if I can get my re assessed -.-
> 
> Sent from my VIE-L29 using Tapatalk


Yes you can be reassessed by an informal review. It's around $300 and takes 6 weeks. I'm in the process of this myself.


----------



## 10cu5T (Jul 14, 2016)

Y-ME369 said:


> Yes you can be reassessed by an informal review. It's around $300 and takes 6 weeks. I'm in the process of this myself.


finally...thank you!!!

Sent from my VIE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## 10cu5T (Jul 14, 2016)

Y-ME369 said:


> Yes you can be reassessed by an informal review. It's around $300 and takes 6 weeks. I'm in the process of this myself.


can u give me a link for that? if possible..so I can look into it

Sent from my VIE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

10cu5T said:


> can u give me a link for that? if possible..so I can look into it
> 
> Sent from my VIE-L29 using Tapatalk


Just read the whole EA website mate. Formal review, informal review, everything is there. It will help in the long run how to get a job in Australia and everything. EA website has lots of great info.

https://www.engineersaustralia.org.au/For-Migrants

https://www.engineersaustralia.org.au/For-Migrants/Migration-Frequently-Asked-Questions

The website is quite straight forward. Just read it.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Namesh said:


> Hi Ganesh,
> 
> You thread seems to be interesting, i have too applied for EOI in jan 17 with band of 7, under engineering technologist but havent received an invitation yet almost nearing 9. Months, whats your view, let me know if you have an invitation and how much should we score to make it, i think 60 point is cock and bull story we dont get an call for


60 won't get any invite in 189 at all. Even 65 pointers applying now won't get invite this year. Not even sure about next year for 65 unless ceiling is tripled or quadrupled.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

zaryab said:


> Hello Everyone,
> I have a few questions and I hope you guys can help me out. My Electrical Engineering degree was of 3 years so my MSA outcome will be *Engineering Technologist*. Which course should I take in Oz to become a Professional Engineer. Should I go for a Graduate Diploma or Certificate? Please share some information or redirect me to the right thread.
> Thanks.


You don't need to take a course to become professional engineer. You need your experience, your ability and interview skills to get a job. Degree doesn't get you job, it gives you the chance to apply for a job. You can become a professional engineer and still be a without a job.

And MSA and Professional Engineering are two separate things. Whatever MSA says is for immigration purposes only and not my qualification.

I am an Aerospace Engineer and that will be on my Resume and not what MSA says. When I apply for a job, no employer will ask me for my MSA letter but uni degree.

But if you are interested, read this :

https://www.engineersaustralia.org.au/For-Individuals/Professional-Engineer

https://www.engineersaustralia.org.au/Membership/Chartered

The best path is get a job, choose the sector you like, get work experience and keep on getting various professional course/certification related to your job and then apply to became Professional/Chartered Engineer once you qualify.


----------



## 23188977 (Jul 17, 2017)

newbienz said:


> 23188977 said:
> 
> 
> > Dear folks
> ...


Hi, thanks for reply. Yes I have checked that route as well anf just to be safer we thought that he will give PTE this week. 
Other than this, I am more confused on my experience assessment.I got my assessment way back in 2015 and I left that Company in 2016. Since 2016 I am working with other one with same role as earlier. 
I asked earlier in forum that does I need to be reassessed so from our members I got reply that only ref letters and payslips woyld be sufficient. But how to get sure on this? Does soneone did in same way in past? 
Please suggest if someone has more clarity, after all for me its matter of 5500 dollars. Visa application shouldnt get rejected.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

F.H82 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I've received a nomination from Victoria for engineering technologist, Victoria nomination application submitted on June 23, detailed CV resubmitted and acknowledged by them on July 4th, then I received the nomination and formal invitation on Aug 29th. my points are 60 without state nomination and my bachelor's degree is Electrical engineering.
> Good luck and best wishes to all of you.


Congrats mate !

Happy to see Vic inviting Engg Tech/Electrical.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

23188977 said:


> Hi, thanks for reply. Yes I have checked that route as well anf just to be safer we thought that he will give PTE this week.
> Other than this, I am more confused on my experience assessment.I got my assessment way back in 2015 and I left that Company in 2016. Since 2016 I am working with other one with same role as earlier.
> I asked earlier in forum that does I need to be reassessed so from our members I got reply that only ref letters and payslips woyld be sufficient. But how to get sure on this? Does soneone did in same way in past?
> Please suggest if someone has more clarity, after all for me its matter of 5500 dollars. Visa application shouldnt get rejected.


As long as he has his 10th and 12th passing or college certificate and the school letter certifying that the teaching medium was English, there is no risk
I have personally used it without any problems several times across several developed countries including for my 189 which has been granted just a couple of days back within a month of my application 

Still if you want to spend the test fees and take no risk, the choice is yours


Now coming to the 2nd question, in my opinion , the moment you left your old company, the previous assessment ceased to be valid for claiming experience points beyond that date

If I were in your shoe I would pay the 500$ ACS assessment fee rather then taking this risk which has a very very high chance of failure.
It will be very difficult to convince the CO that you have exactly the same RNR as you had in your previous company 

Each applicant circumstances would be different from you and you just can't juxtapose his experience on yours even if a member comes forward and confirms that he has succeeded in doing it

The final decision is yours 

Cheers


----------



## 23188977 (Jul 17, 2017)

newbienz said:


> 23188977 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, thanks for reply. Yes I have checked that route as well anf just to be safer we thought that he will give PTE this week.
> ...


Yeah you are perfectly right!!!


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

10cu5T said:


> cant I open.up a dispute or something? to get it reconsidered?
> 
> Sent from my VIE-L29 using Tapatalk


I have seen few members discussing incidents where PE applicants were given two options by the EA assessor.

1. consider rewriting a career episode and resubmitting
2. getting assessed as a ET

you could find more info and cases like this on the EA / MSA/ CDR threads on this forum.

good luck!


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> I disagree
> 
> ...


Yes Tony. I agree. I used the incorrect set of words, "more or less same"there.
Getting assessed as a Mechanical Engineer would secure him an invitation having 1178 more positions than Other Engineering Professionals.


----------



## dboone25 (Sep 3, 2017)

Good morning to you all.

I have been following this page for quite sometime as I too have been assessed as an Engineering technologist, even though I have an Electronic Engineering degree...apart from that I submitted EOI on 02/05/2017 for a 189 with 65 points.

Just wanted to say its nice to read all the posts on here with the hope of securing an invite. My application has been felt with my an agent who she seems to think that I may get invited sometime in October..really hate this waiting process of being invited.

Just to add I received a rejection from Victoria back in May, but no real reason as to why I was rejected and still waiting on a possible NSW but that is unlikely...keep up the interesting good work.

Is there a way I can add my signature onto the bottom of my posts?


----------



## vvin (Sep 2, 2017)

hi folks

I had submitted EOI in Engineering technologist with 65 points on 25 Aug

how many are back loggers with 65 points there?

when can I get an invite? and why NSW is not inviting any Engineer technologist whats their nomination criteria?

Please share your insight :fingerscrossed:


----------



## vjsharma89 (Jun 25, 2017)

dboone25 said:


> Good morning to you all.
> 
> I have been following this page for quite sometime as I too have been assessed as an Engineering technologist, even though I have an Electronic Engineering degree...apart from that I submitted EOI on 02/05/2017 for a 189 with 65 points.
> 
> ...


1. VIC 190 requires 7 each in IELTS and 2 years work experience in your nominated occupation. Did you supply these?
2. Click on User CP button on the top and under "Settings and options" click on "Edit Signature" to add your signature.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vvin said:


> hi folks
> 
> I had submitted EOI in Engineering technologist with 65 points on 25 Aug
> 
> ...


The data of how many applicants are pending in the system under which Anzsco code and with how many points, is not in the public domain
The nearest you can get to it is through immitracker which has a partial unofficial data

State sponsorship cannot be predicted as they do not follow any fixed pattern or timeline 
It's their own sweet will
You can only pray that they have the wisdom to sponsor you
Moreover the list of th codes they will sponsor this year is yet to be published 

Cheers


----------



## dboone25 (Sep 3, 2017)

Thanks for the reply..Yes with Vic I applied with 79+ with Pearsons PTE ( 20 points ) and have 3..now almost 4 years work experience...I think they rejected a few applications...


----------



## punit0000 (Jun 18, 2017)

Hello all,
I submitted EOI on 01/09/17 on 60 points for Electronics Engineer 233411. I saw in skill select that invitations for 70 and above have been issued for DOE: 22nd August on last invitation round on 25th August. I expect it to be reduce on 65 in next few rounds. The last invite issued for 65 is DOE: 23/4/2017 and for 60, it is 19/12/2016. I saw on immitracker that for around 68 people with 60 and 65 in total, invites yet to be issued. Considering all this and current occupation ceiling status 146/1000, when I can expect invite at 60 points? Any help or prediction would be appreciated. Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

punit0000 said:


> Hello all,
> I submitted EOI on 01/09/17 on 60 points for Electronics Engineer 233411. I saw in skill select that invitations for 70 and above have been issued for DOE: 22nd August on last invitation round on 25th August. I expect it to be reduce on 65 in next few rounds. The last invite issued for 65 is DOE: 23/4/2017 and for 60, it is 19/12/2016. I saw on immitracker that for around 68 people with 60 and 65 in total, invites yet to be issued. Considering all this and current occupation ceiling status 146/1000, when I can expect invite at 60 points? Any help or prediction would be appreciated. Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Let some 65 pointers be invited and see how the cutoffs move in the next 2 rounds

60 pointers still are way off the radar

Cheers


----------



## vvin (Sep 2, 2017)

newbienz said:


> The data of how many applicants are pending in the system under which Anzsco code and with how many points, is not in the public domain
> The nearest you can get to it is through immitracker which has a partial unofficial data
> 
> State sponsorship cannot be predicted as they do not follow any fixed pattern or timeline
> ...


from immitracker i can see there about 50 members who are back loggers with 65 points and if we make them lets say 300 then I will get an invitation in 6 rounds probably, so in 3 months

when will NSW release its list its already 2 months any idea?

and please give your opinions other valuable members


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

http://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2017/09/Sep2017.png

As per Iscah, 65 pointers getting invited is doubtful 

Sent from my SM-A720F using Tapatalk


----------



## mssiddiqui (Sep 2, 2017)

hasansins said:


> My information is also on my signature. I am expecting invite on 15 Feb.





Congrats ☺


----------



## vvin (Sep 2, 2017)

As per Iscah, 65 pointers getting invited is doubtful 

Sent from my SM-A720F using Tapatalk[/quote]

this cannot be true because in other engineering professionals category they are saying that people who had filed EOI 6 months ago means in March will get an invite in 8 months. That doesn't sound right because till 3 Jan all 65 pointers were invited 

as per iscah if 65 pointers who lodged 6 months ago will get an invite in 8 months means there are either a lot of people with 65+ points or the 65 back loggers of Jan and Feb are enormous like 400-500


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

vvin said:


> As per Iscah, 65 pointers getting invited is doubtful
> 
> Sent from my SM-A720F using Tapatalk


this cannot be true because in other engineering professionals category they are saying that people who had filed EOI 6 months ago means in March will get an invite in 8 months. That doesn't sound right because till 3 Jan all 65 pointers were invited 

as per iscah if 65 pointers who lodged 6 months ago will get an invite in 8 months means there are either a lot of people with 65+ points or the 65 back loggers of Jan and Feb are enormous like 400-500[/QUOTE]

What if there are say 40 Other Engineers joining the system at 70 and over each fortnight and only 10 eventually going to the 65 pointers each fortnight, when they start to get invited. The ISCAH table is saying it may take until early April 2018 to clear 2 months of backlog - so clearing about 5 days per fortnight off the backlog. When they start inviting 65 pointers past the 3rd January 2017, then we can more accurately predict the rate of clearance of the 65 point backlog

Regards

Tony


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

dboone25 said:


> Is there a way I can add my signature onto the bottom of my posts?


mate, you need to post at least 5 posts to unlock the "add Signature" feature.


----------



## dboone25 (Sep 3, 2017)

DN7C said:


> mate, you need to post at least 5 posts to unlock the "add Signature" feature.


Ahh I see..thanks for this..post number 3.

Was just going to say as most of you have worked really hard to get 65 points, like myself, I have been given the option of going down the family route 489. Ideally, im really quite fussy and not particularly wanting to apply via this way but as reading above I think it may be the best option as even if we get past the invite stage the application processing times are ridiculously long.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

dboone25 said:


> Ahh I see..thanks for this..post number 3.
> 
> Was just going to say as most of you have worked really hard to get 65 points, like myself, I have been given the option of going down the family route 489. Ideally, im really quite fussy and not particularly wanting to apply via this way but as reading above I think it may be the best option as even if we get past the invite stage the application processing times are ridiculously long.


Hey - did you get invited for 489 visa already or are you talking about maybe lodging a 489 Family EOI ?

My calculations are that there was no 489 invite for Other Engineers yet this year - and nor is there likely to be any unless the limit is reduced to 1000 again in the future

Regards


Tony


----------



## shirx (Sep 4, 2017)

Hi guys,
70 points, Engineering Technologist 233914, date of effect 17 Aug 2017, any chance to get an invite next round (6 Sep) ???

Thanks!


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

shirx said:


> Hi guys,
> 70 points, Engineering Technologist 233914, date of effect 17 Aug 2017, any chance to get an invite next round (6 Sep) ???
> 
> Thanks!


Yes. You'd definitely get an invite on 6th Sep.
Good luck with the Visa lodgement!


----------



## vinodlohana (Oct 11, 2016)

Hi Guys,

I am new here , I have launched my EOI on 05-July-17 with 60 points( Electronics Engineer). Anyone can guess or advise when can I expect the invite . Thank you


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

*so close*

finally, points will be closer 65 today!


----------



## punit0000 (Jun 18, 2017)

When will the results of tomorrow round get update on Skill Select ?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

punit0000 said:


> When will the results of tomorrow round get update on Skill Select ??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


generally 8-10 days


----------



## punit0000 (Jun 18, 2017)

newbienz said:


> generally 8-10 days




Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nepal.alog (Feb 2, 2017)

I have applied EOI on feb 1 for 65 points. Do you think I will get an invitation this year?

Sent from my MHA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

nepal.alog said:


> I have applied EOI on feb 1 for 65 points. Do you think I will get an invitation this year?
> 
> Sent from my MHA-L29 using Tapatalk


I'm just 10 days earlier to you Jan 21 with 65 points.
I guess we will get an idea today, whether we'll invite soon or not.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

DN7C said:


> I'm just 10 days earlier to you Jan 21 with 65 points.
> I guess we will get an idea today, whether we'll invite soon or not.:fingerscrossed:




All the best guys..:fingerscrossed:


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

It seems there is a grant rain lately. I don't know how but its like I am missing all the drops while others are flooded xD.

Shets, how are things on your end?


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

hasansins said:


> It seems there is a grant rain lately. I don't know how but its like I am missing all the drops while others are flooded xD.
> 
> Shets, how are things on your end?




Good my friend..I was about to ask you the same..Well, many guys have made it through, especially March. Some April guys have also got grants in September..Good to see 2017 backlogs being cleared..it could be a case of anytime now, hopefully..

Hope they continue the momentum. Most likely you will get the grant in this month itself..

BTW, how did your holidays go? I took a break myself from this..


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

shets said:


> Good my friend..I was about to ask you the same..Well, many guys have made it through, especially March. Some April guys have also got grants in September..Good to see 2017 backlogs being cleared..it could be a case of anytime now, hopefully..
> 
> Hope they continue the momentum. Most likely you will get the grant in this month itself..
> 
> BTW, how did your holidays go? I took a break myself from this..


It was very good we walked around kiev and lviv mostly and had health checks for ourselves. Unexpectedly, it was actually very good overall.

I hope we will receive our grants in this month also :fingerscrossed: . Brisbane office needs to work harder since all grants are flowing from Adelaide.

Now that summer is over temperature in my city is more tolerable aswell which makes my wait little bit easier


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

hasansins said:


> It seems there is a grant rain lately. I don't know how but its like I am missing all the drops while others are flooded xD.
> 
> Shets, how are things on your end?




Would you perhaps know if any of our fellow ET aspirant has got his grant off lately? I am curious to know the month of his/her visa application..


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

shets said:


> Would you perhaps know if any of our fellow ET aspirant has got his grant off lately? I am curious to know the month of his/her visa application..


Didn't see any on forum but someone received it and I saw it on immitracker.

For 189 below is available;

01/09/2017 - 1 eng. tech grants
04/09/2017 - 2 eng. tech grants
05/09/2017 - 2 eng. tech grants

All from GSM Adelaide
Processing times are max:188 and min:158


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

hasansins said:


> Didn't see any on forum but someone received it and I saw it on immitracker.
> 
> For 189 below is available;
> 
> ...




ME too..I haven't noticed any ET aspirant from this forum getting a grant lately..

Just curious from the point of ageing in the system. Though PR machinery may/may not work, from granting PR related to a particular occupation. All my imagination!


----------



## sweettaniyaa (Aug 20, 2017)

hasansins said:


> It was very good we walked around kiev and lviv mostly and had health checks for ourselves. Unexpectedly, it was actually very good overall.
> 
> I hope we will receive our grants in this month also :fingerscrossed: . Brisbane office needs to work harder since all grants are flowing from Adelaide.
> 
> Now that summer is over temperature in my city is more tolerable aswell which makes my wait little bit easier


Well, don't get too used to the tolerable cool weather. You will have to face the Aussie summer soon.

Just out of curiosity though. Why do you say that your papers are at the Brisbane office?


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

sweettaniyaa said:


> Well, don't get too used to the tolerable cool weather. You will have to face the Aussie summer soon.
> 
> Just out of curiosity though. Why do you say that your papers are at the Brisbane office?


Because I received CO contact and both of them were from GSM Brisbane. Slower one of the two GSM Offices


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

sweettaniyaa said:


> Well, don't get too used to the tolerable cool weather. You will have to face the Aussie summer soon.
> 
> Just out of curiosity though. Why do you say that your papers are at the Brisbane office?




Well, Oz has a mix of weathers, not necessarily hot though! Brisbane & Adelaide are processing office for visa applications.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

shets said:


> All the best guys..:fingerscrossed:


Thanks for the wishes shets!
I hope today the cutoff will touch 65 points.:nerd:


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

DN7C said:


> Thanks for the wishes shets!
> I hope today the cutoff will touch 65 points.:nerd:




It is only a matter of time!


----------



## Mirna (Mar 20, 2017)

Good luck guys.. please update us with the good news if you received an invitation 
Good luck to sho3eib too I wish you get invited today 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Good luck guys and all the 70 pointers please let us know about your status. Thanks !




sho3ib91 said:


> .............


Hope you get the invite tonight mate.


----------



## nikhiltvm (Mar 8, 2017)

All the best guys! Let ET have its first 65 pointer invite today!! Fingers crossed...


----------



## iamryeye (Jul 4, 2017)

Anyone got invited in this group?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Please let us know if you guys got the invite tonight.

*70 pointers: *

phoenix134 : 15 August


*65 pointers: *

sho3ib91 : 5 Jan



sho3ib91 said:


> .............





phoenix134 said:


> ..................


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

Mirna said:


> Good luck guys.. please update us with the good news if you received an invitation
> Good luck to sho3eib too I wish you get invited today
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





zaback21 said:


> Good luck guys and all the 70 pointers please let us know about your status. Thanks !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good luck sho3eib !
Waiting for the good news from you !:yo:


----------



## nikhiltvm (Mar 8, 2017)

phoenix134 & sho3ib91: If they are through agents, we may have to wait for them to confirm..


----------



## sho3ib91 (Jul 3, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Please let us know if you guys got the invite tonight.
> 
> *70 pointers: *
> 
> ...


No guys still no invitation 

Sent from my SM-J510H using Tapatalk


----------



## phoenix134 (Oct 8, 2016)

Guys

Invitation received. 
Trust me I owe a lot to this thread.
Cheers!!!

An invitation to all the 65 pointers out there who have been waiting for long & have been helping people like me selflessly would add to the happiness. Wishing you all the best


----------



## phoenix134 (Oct 8, 2016)

Guys

Invitation received.
Trust me I owe a lot to this thread.
Cheers!!!

An invitation to all the 65 pointers out there who have been waiting for long & have been helping people like me selflessly would add to the happiness. Wishing you all the best


----------



## imhardik88 (Oct 9, 2016)

shets said:


> ME too..I haven't noticed any ET aspirant from this forum getting a grant lately..
> 
> Just curious from the point of ageing in the system. Though PR machinery may/may not work, from granting PR related to a particular occupation. All my imagination!


I m waiting from October 2016 for ET. 
Sc190
Gsm Adelaide 

Sent from my LG-K332 using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

phoenix134 said:


> Guys
> 
> Invitation received.
> Trust me I owe a lot to this thread.
> ...


Congrats mate !



sho3ib91 said:


> No guys still no invitation
> 
> Sent from my SM-J510H using Tapatalk


Well lets see how far it went this time. It should be close to 65 or if not, next round definitely is going to 65 pointers. It might have touched 3 Jan. So, lets see how it is.


----------



## nikhiltvm (Mar 8, 2017)

phoenix134 said:


> Guys
> 
> Invitation received.
> Trust me I owe a lot to this thread.
> ...


Congrats phoenix134! Wish you all the best with your next steps!


----------



## sho3ib91 (Jul 3, 2017)

I hope it gets close so hope can be back again. I wish it just touches the first of september!

Sent from my SM-J510H using Tapatalk


----------



## shirx (Sep 4, 2017)

Hi guys,
Just wanna let you know that I just received an invitation. 
Date of effect: 17/08/2017
Engineering Technologist


----------



## shirx (Sep 4, 2017)

shirx said:


> Hi guys,
> Just wanna let you know that I just received an invitation.
> Date of effect: 17/08/2017
> Engineering Technologist


70 points


----------



## sho3ib91 (Jul 3, 2017)

Guys I updated my EOI on 23 Aug but I did not change my points. Now I have EOI Last Submitted on 23 Aug and under the date of effect is 5 Jan. Im confused which one will be my DOE?

Sent from my SM-J510H using Tapatalk


----------



## 23188977 (Jul 17, 2017)

invitation received 
70 points, EOI DOE:21.08.17


----------



## sho3ib91 (Jul 3, 2017)

If I open view point break down it also shows date of effect 23 Aug but at the homepage I have 2 dates 5 Jan and 23 Aug Im really scared here can anyone help me out!

Sent from my SM-J510H using Tapatalk


----------



## nikhiltvm (Mar 8, 2017)

shirx said:


> Hi guys,
> Just wanna let you know that I just received an invitation.
> Date of effect: 17/08/2017
> Engineering Technologist


Congrats mate! all the best with your Visa Lodgement...


----------



## nikhiltvm (Mar 8, 2017)

23188977 said:


> invitation received
> 70 points, EOI DOE:21.08.17


Congrats! Wish you all the best...


----------



## Mirna (Mar 20, 2017)

sho3ib91 said:


> If I open view point break down it also shows date of effect 23 Aug but at the homepage I have 2 dates 5 Jan and 23 Aug Im really scared here can anyone help me out!
> 
> Sent from my SM-J510H using Tapatalk


What is the date of effect in the points breakdown? not the last submitted


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

phoenix134 said:


> Guys
> 
> Invitation received.
> Trust me I owe a lot to this thread.
> ...


good luck mate.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

shirx said:


> Hi guys,
> Just wanna let you know that I just received an invitation.
> Date of effect: 17/08/2017
> Engineering Technologist


thank for the quick update and congratulations !


----------



## sho3ib91 (Jul 3, 2017)

Mirna said:


> What is the date of effect in the points breakdown? not the last submitted


If I open the points break down it is 23 Aug and in the Last submitted is 23 Aug but on the EOI homepage beside the "client claim equals to 65 points..." it is 5 Jan

Sent from my SM-J510H using Tapatalk


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

sho3ib91 said:


> I hope it gets close so hope can be back again. I wish it just touches the first of september!
> 
> Sent from my SM-J510H using Tapatalk


any good news sho3ib ?
hopefully, it will touch 65 pointers today !


----------



## vvin (Sep 2, 2017)

hey, have u got an invite today?


----------



## sho3ib91 (Jul 3, 2017)

DN7C said:


> any good news sho3ib ?
> hopefully, it will touch 65 pointers today !


No invitation yet but Im confused about my DOE because I updated my EOI on 23 Aug and says EOI last submitted on 23 Aug and the same in points break down but in the homepage beside "skilled independent and client claim is 65 points..." it is 5 Jan. So i do not know which is my DOE. When I updated my EOI I did not change anything concerning points.

Sent from my SM-J510H using Tapatalk


----------



## Arora753 (May 17, 2017)

sho3ib91 said:


> No invitation yet but Im confused about my DOE because I updated my EOI on 23 Aug and says EOI last submitted on 23 Aug and the same in points break down but in the homepage beside "skilled independent and client claim is 65 points..." it is 5 Jan. So i do not know which is my DOE. When I updated my EOI I did not change anything concerning points.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J510H using Tapatalk



Only date of effect matters u r still on 5th jan daon,t worry


----------



## sho3ib91 (Jul 3, 2017)

Arora753 said:


> Only date of effect matters u r still on 5th jan daon,t worry


But if i open points breakdown it says doe is 23rd Aug

Sent from my SM-J510H using Tapatalk


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

sho3ib91 said:


> No invitation yet but Im confused about my DOE because I updated my EOI on 23 Aug and says EOI last submitted on 23 Aug and the same in points break down but in the homepage beside "skilled independent and client claim is 65 points..." it is 5 Jan. So i do not know which is my DOE. When I updated my EOI I did not change anything concerning points.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J510H using Tapatalk


sorry, brother. I'm not familiar with this situation.


----------



## naveen_kumar222002 (Sep 1, 2017)

shirx said:


> Hi guys,
> Just wanna let you know that I just received an invitation.
> Date of effect: 17/08/2017
> Engineering Technologist


Shirx, points please....


----------



## AQTLM1905 (Nov 13, 2015)

Hi everybody here,

I am about to apply for EA assessment as PE (Mechanical). I have a 4.5 year bachelor degree in my country. I heard some cases that have a 4 year degree but still get assessed as Technologists. I think that this topic many guys who may be able to help explain on how to avoid that. I'm really nervous and worry.

Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## punit0000 (Jun 18, 2017)

If you are able to show all professional engineering skills As per CDR guidelines, and subjects in your bachelor cover underpinning knowledge of Mechanical, you will get assessed as PE Mechanical. It's better you put episodes on work ex if you have otherwise put three episodes on your UG major/minor projects.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

naveen_kumar222002 said:


> Shirx, points please....


Hey, didn't you receive the invitation?


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

shirx said:


> 70 points





naveen_kumar222002 said:


> Shirx, points please....


*70 points*


----------



## 10cu5T (Jul 14, 2016)

AQTLM1905 said:


> Hi everybody here,
> 
> I am about to apply for EA assessment as PE (Mechanical). I have a 4.5 year bachelor degree in my country. I heard some cases that have a 4 year degree but still get assessed as Technologists. I think that this topic many guys who may be able to help explain on how to avoid that. I'm really nervous and worry.
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!


happened to me.. even though I cross references everything correctly..but I am not saying its gonna happen to you.. you have to get it done anyway..for pr..just go for it..we will cross that bridge when we come to it xD

Sent from my VIE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## sho3ib91 (Jul 3, 2017)

DN7C said:


> *70 points*


Naveen kumar how come you did not get an invitation?

Sent from my SM-J510H using Tapatalk


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

sho3ib91 said:


> Naveen kumar how come you did not get an invitation?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J510H using Tapatalk


things are really awkward sho3ib91


----------



## naveen_kumar222002 (Sep 1, 2017)

sho3ib91 said:


> Naveen kumar how come you did not get an invitation?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J510H using Tapatalk


Looking at the immitracker, it seems that the last Date of Effect considered - 31Aug'17 and I submitted my EOI on 01Sep. So, probably that might be the case.


----------



## vvin (Sep 2, 2017)

hey guys 

any news that with this invitation round till what month backlog is cleared for 65 pointers?


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

naveen_kumar222002 said:


> Looking at the immitracker, it seems that the last Date of Effect considered - 31Aug'17 and I submitted my EOI on 01Sep. So, probably that might be the case.


It cannot happen, mate. Check your spam folder properly.


----------



## naveen_kumar222002 (Sep 1, 2017)

ganesh.eng said:


> It cannot happen, mate. Check your spam folder properly.


Well, thats what my agent told me...after thoroughly checking even the skillselect login.


----------



## naveen_kumar222002 (Sep 1, 2017)

naveen_kumar222002 said:


> Well, thats what my agent told me...after thoroughly checking even the skillselect login.


update - my agent just woke up....invite received!!!


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

naveen_kumar222002 said:


> update - my agent just woke up....invite received!!!




Perhaps, you can gift your agent a coffee MUG!


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

naveen_kumar222002 said:


> update - my agent just woke up....invite received!!!




Your agent involved put many of us here in a puzzle..so all backlog stands cleared for 70 pointers, accept for the new additions if any! 65 pointers who have logged early can expect good news..


----------



## Leonidus (Sep 6, 2017)

Hi guys! I've been following this forum for a while, subscribed today! Any update on when a potential 65pointer might be invited? Or anyway to gauge if all the 70 point backlog has been cleared? My eoi submission is as follows:
Date of submission: 3/2/17
Engineering technologist
65 points.

Any update regarding the above would be highly appreciated ?? 

Cheers


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

So friends, can any one tell the last EOI date as per immitracker and this forum ?
for 70 pointer?


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

naveen_kumar222002 said:


> update - my agent just woke up....invite received!!!


Congratulations mate !


----------



## sho3ib91 (Jul 3, 2017)

We still need anyone to confirm that they got an invitation in the beginning of september! I think maybe someone got invited on 3rd Jan and it reached 65 points. It is a guess which I hope to be true. But is there anyone who has a doe in september with 70 points?

Sent from my SM-J510H using Tapatalk


----------



## alpmzeng (Sep 6, 2017)

*Simon*

Hi guys, I've wondering in this forum for a while and decide to join in. I submitted my eoi on 30/08 with 70 points but did not receive my invitation today, feeling sad though.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

alpmzeng said:


> Hi guys, I've wondering in this forum for a while and decide to join in. I submitted my eoi on 30/08 with 70 points but did not receive my invitation today, feeling sad though.


It means that the 70 points DOE did not reach the end of August.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

alpmzeng said:


> Hi guys, I've wondering in this forum for a while and decide to join in. I submitted my eoi on 30/08 with 70 points but did not receive my invitation today, feeling sad though.





sho3ib91 said:


> We still need anyone to confirm that they got an invitation in the beginning of september! I think maybe someone got invited on 3rd Jan and it reached 65 points. It is a guess which I hope to be true. But is there anyone who has a doe in september with 70 points?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J510H using Tapatalk


your query can relate to the above post sho3ib91.
Too bad, it has not reached the end of August.:sad:


----------



## Ilay (May 19, 2014)

AQTLM1905 said:


> Hi everybody here,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Its not about the amount of years you study, its about how well you applied every single requirement in your working and studying journey to deserve to be assessment as a professional engineer.

Compare summary statements of professional engineer and engineer technologist. This is the best you can do. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## alpmzeng (Sep 6, 2017)

Seems it is the fact, hopefully on 20/09 I will receive the invitation. 

BTW, what's the latest DOE in August receiving an invitation, 21st eh?


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

alpmzeng said:


> Seems it is the fact, hopefully on 20/09 I will receive the invitation.
> 
> BTW, what's the latest DOE in August receiving an invitation, 21st eh?


It's 7th of August @ 70 points.


----------



## sho3ib91 (Jul 3, 2017)

That is really bad newssss looks like it will never reach 65 this year 

Sent from my SM-J510H using Tapatalk


----------



## sho3ib91 (Jul 3, 2017)

It is 21st of August @ 70 points till now

Sent from my SM-J510H using Tapatalk


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

sho3ib91 said:


> That is really bad newssss looks like it will never reach 65 this year
> 
> Sent from my SM-J510H using Tapatalk


I'd rather say the situation is highly unpredictable.


----------



## sho3ib91 (Jul 3, 2017)

DN7C said:


> I'd rather say the situation is highly unpredictable.


Well it looks like there were many 70 pointers in Aug or there are many applicants lodging an EOI every 2 weeks between the invitation rounds. I hope it would be the first one so by October we could secure an invitation. Lets say it moved to the 25th of Aug than by the 20th September round this is 26 days and there would be 50 70 pointers by that time. Our hope was that it would reach the beginning of september and have a gap of 15-20 days. The gap before was 2 months than 1.5 months and than 1 months and this round should have been 2 weeks but looks like it is still also a months. So lets hope it was only a lot of 70 pointers in Aug and there are not many applicants lodging EOI's every 2 weeks!

Sent from my SM-J510H using Tapatalk


----------



## sho3ib91 (Jul 3, 2017)

alpmzeng said:


> Hi guys, I've wondering in this forum for a while and decide to join in. I submitted my eoi on 30/08 with 70 points but did not receive my invitation today, feeling sad though.


Please check again are you sure you did not recieve an invitation? Did you apply through an agent? What is your points break down?

Sent from my SM-J510H using Tapatalk


----------



## alpmzeng (Sep 6, 2017)

sho3ib91 said:


> Please check again are you sure you did not recieve an invitation? Did you apply through an agent? What is your points break down?
> 
> Yes I'm sure, my agent told me there is no invitation for my case. I submitted EOI with 60 points on 04/08 and updated to 70 on 30th. My points break down are
> education 15
> ...


----------



## Leonidus (Sep 6, 2017)

ganesh.eng said:


> naveen_kumar222002 said:
> 
> 
> > Looking at the immitracker, it seems that the last Date of Effect considered - 31Aug'17 and I submitted my EOI on 01Sep. So, probably that might be the case.
> ...


If this is right then you should have received the invitation as naveen received his with doe 1/9/17. Can you please confirm again?


----------



## alpmzeng (Sep 6, 2017)

I think because he or she is 75 points whilst mine is 70


----------



## Leonidus (Sep 6, 2017)

Yup, your right


----------



## Leonidus (Sep 6, 2017)

Yup, you are right.


----------



## sho3ib91 (Jul 3, 2017)

This is a nightmare guys now if the 20th September round did not reach at least 15th September with 70 points than it is no hope this year!

Sent from my SM-J510H using Tapatalk


----------



## Leonidus (Sep 6, 2017)

sho3ib91 said:


> This is a nightmare guys now if the 20th September round did not reach at least 15th September with 70 points than it is no hope this year!
> 
> Sent from my SM-J510H using Tapatalk


What is your timeline buddy? I've applied with 65 on 3/2/17.


----------



## sho3ib91 (Jul 3, 2017)

alpmzeng said:


> sho3ib91 said:
> 
> 
> > Please check again are you sure you did not recieve an invitation? Did you apply through an agent? What is your points break down?
> ...


----------



## sho3ib91 (Jul 3, 2017)

Leonidus said:


> What is your timeline buddy? I've applied with 65 on 3/2/17.


My DOE is 5/1 with 65 points. This is becoming really stressing! I do not know what we should do!?

Sent from my SM-J510H using Tapatalk


----------



## Leonidus (Sep 6, 2017)

sho3ib91 said:


> Leonidus said:
> 
> 
> > What is your timeline buddy? I've applied with 65 on 3/2/17.
> ...


Great !well all our hopes are resting on you! The minute u receive yours, the rest of us can certain. Hopefully soon brotha!? 

On a side note, is it possible to get a assessed as a mechanical engineer and updating our application with the same? Seeing that their doe is moving through faster than ET.


----------



## dvulpio1 (Jul 2, 2017)

The majority of 65 pointers are doomed. Period. 5 invitation rounds have gone by, if you still don't realize what the actual trend is, you will wait for nothing...This year 2017, there won't be invitations for 65 pointers 2339 whom EOI is after January 2017. It's over. Last year was easier, until someone found a way to crack PTE. Everyone can get superior English right now, that competition has become fiercer than ever... the cut-off point might go down at 65 towards the end of the year, but this won't be enough to secure an invitation, the ceiling will be reached sooner than you might think. Hope is the last to die, but sometimes you need to face the reality.

A big thumb down for Australia, they make lots of applicants suffer with their waiting times and their policy (invitations as well as grants). It's time-consuming, frustrating, expensive and there is no guarantee at the end of the game you get rewarded. I'd rather be told the truth so that I can move on and work on a different path... With that being said, hats off for those who got invited


----------



## alpmzeng (Sep 6, 2017)

sho3ib91 said:


> alpmzeng said:
> 
> 
> > I wish you are wrong in anything because what you just told us destroyed all our hopes  but dont worry you will get your invite next round for sure!
> ...


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

dvulpio1 said:


> The majority of 65 pointers are doomed. Period. 5 invitation rounds have gone by, if you still don't realize what the actual trend is, you will wait for nothing...This year 2017, there won't be invitations for 65 pointers 2339 whom EOI is after January 2017. It's over. Last year was easier, until someone found a way to crack PTE. Everyone can get superior English right now, that competition has become fiercer than ever... the cut-off point might go down at 65 towards the end of the year, but this won't be enough to secure an invitation, the ceiling will be reached sooner than you might think. Hope is the last to die, but sometimes you need to face the reality.
> 
> A big thumb down for Australia, they make lots of applicants suffer with their waiting times and their policy (invitations as well as grants). It's time-consuming, frustrating, expensive and there is no guarantee at the end of the game you get rewarded. I'd rather be told the truth so that I can move on and work on a different path... With that being said, hats off for those who got invited



To begin with, you have a valid point and you have put forth your thoughts in the nicest way possible. It is certainly not easy waiting for something, more so ever, when you do not know the outcome! I agree on most counts.

Having said this, 65 pointers definitely have a chance. Last year was a debacle at least for a certain section of the aspirants, if not all. The quota exhausted in the very beginning of this year. So, there is bound to be some backlogs of 65+. I guess most of them got cleared in the rounds held in this new fiscal. So, there would be some hope, as based on the current trend, 70 is not sustainable for long.

Again, I would suggest to give another go & wait patiently..


----------



## AQTLM1905 (Nov 13, 2015)

10cu5T said:


> happened to me.. even though I cross references everything correctly..but I am not saying its gonna happen to you.. you have to get it done anyway..for pr..just go for it..we will cross that bridge when we come to it xD
> 
> Sent from my VIE-L29 using Tapatalk


Hi 10cu5T,

Can you elaborate the assessor's comments on why they put you as a Technologist, since you told that you cross referenced all the elements in the summary statement .

Thank you for your time!


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sho3ib91 said:


> No invitation yet but Im confused about my DOE because I updated my EOI on 23 Aug and says EOI last submitted on 23 Aug and the same in points break down but in the homepage beside "skilled independent and client claim is 65 points..." it is 5 Jan. So i do not know which is my DOE. When I updated my EOI I did not change anything concerning points.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J510H using Tapatalk


DOE is already written as 5 Jan. Date of Effect and Date of Submission are two separate word and no reason to even be confused. In any case, the dashboard DOE is what matters.


----------



## sho3ib91 (Jul 3, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> DOE is already written as 5 Jan. Date of Effect and Date of Submission are two separate word and no reason to even be confused. In any case, the dashboard DOE is what matters.


Thanks zaback! What about the trend now? What do you think of our chances?

Sent from my SM-J510H using Tapatalk


----------



## vvin (Sep 2, 2017)

guys do we even have a chance? this round was supposed to be of more invitations than 50 but still, all happen is that all invitations went to 70 pointers and date of effect is only moved to 15 Aug (as per ISCAH). I don't understand how can there be so much 70 pointers, it's very hard to score that many points

I am getting hopeless guys


----------



## seraphdutt (Jul 25, 2017)

vvin said:


> guys do we even have a chance? this round was supposed to be of more invitations than 50 but still, all happen is that all invitations went to 70 pointers and date of effect is only moved to 15 Aug (as per ISCAH). I don't understand how can there be so much 70 pointers, it's very hard to score that many points
> 
> I am getting hopeless guys



Agree with you. 
Are they actually giving invitations or just pretending. I doubt it. So many 70 pointers. Last year 65/60 pointers were getting invitations at this point of time. I think i should try for PTE 79 Each and update EOI to 75 points.


----------



## joshyakovlev (Jun 14, 2017)

seraphdutt said:


> Agree with you.
> Are they actually giving invitations or just pretending. I doubt it. So many 70 pointers. Last year 65/60 pointers were getting invitations at this point of time. I think i should try for PTE 79 Each and update EOI to 75 points.


I would suggest that if you have it in your locker to increase your points, anyone would be wise to increase their points to the highest possible score. It is a competitive selection after all!


----------



## Peterbec (Sep 6, 2017)

OCCUPATION: Engineering Technologist
EOI Subclass 189: 65 Points DOE: 06 Sep 2017
EOI Subclass 190 NSW: 70 Points DOE: 06 Sep 2017
INVITATION: awaited


----------



## naveen_kumar222002 (Sep 1, 2017)

Leonidus said:


> If this is right then you should have received the invitation as naveen received his with doe 1/9/17. Can you please confirm again?


Yes, I did receive the invite.


----------



## Peterbec (Sep 6, 2017)

Any idea with 65 pointers is there chance of getting invitation? If yes how long you guys think? I know I am asking a million dollar question ? Expert comments will help to understand the current situation.


----------



## Peterbec (Sep 6, 2017)

naveen_kumar222002 said:


> Leonidus said:
> 
> 
> > If this is right then you should have received the invitation as naveen received his with doe 1/9/17. Can you please confirm again?
> ...


 congrats naveen, what was your score?


----------



## vvin (Sep 2, 2017)

Peterbec said:


> OCCUPATION: Engineering Technologist
> EOI Subclass 189: 65 Points DOE: 06 Sep 2017
> EOI Subclass 190 NSW: 70 Points DOE: 06 Sep 2017
> INVITATION: awaited


hi Peterbec, I am in the same boat as you with EOI submitted at end of August with 65 points.


----------



## Peterbec (Sep 6, 2017)

vvin said:


> Peterbec said:
> 
> 
> > OCCUPATION: Engineering Technologist
> ...


 thanks VVIN for your reply, hopefully we all reach the shore successfully.


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

Vİsa granted fellas thanks to all! See you in aussİeland!


----------



## Mirna (Mar 20, 2017)

hasansins said:


> Vİsa granted fellas thanks to all! See you in aussİeland!




Congrats hasansins enjoy your new step, happy for you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

hasansins said:


> Vİsa granted fellas thanks to all! See you in aussİeland!



WOW..Congrats! Happy for you!


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

Thanks guys! I feel very happy!


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

hasansins said:


> Thanks guys! I feel very happy!




Enjoy your moment..Hope we receive ours sooner and the guys here get their invites..:fingerscrossed:


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

I am praying for all of you my friends! My son will be an Australia Citizen! I am flying right now!


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

hasansins said:


> Vİsa granted fellas thanks to all! See you in aussİeland!


Finally man, congrats !


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

hasansins said:


> I am praying for all of you my friends! My son will be an Australia Citizen! I am flying right now!


So happy for you hasansins :happy:


----------



## lupilipid (Aug 5, 2016)

hasansins said:


> Vİsa granted fellas thanks to all! See you in aussİeland!


Congrats bro. Wish you the best.


----------



## alpmzeng (Sep 6, 2017)

hasansins said:


> I am praying for all of you my friends! My son will be an Australia Citizen! I am flying right now!


Congrats Hasansins, finally granted! 

Quick questions, after you lodged the visa, did CO contact you for anything beside all the required documents or any comments for your documents? Thanks in advance.


----------



## oywa (Sep 7, 2017)

Hi guys,

This is my first post. I want to ask about the subclass 489 (invited pathway). After following the recent invitation round figured out it's really hard to get the invitation with even 65 in this year. I am currently living in Melbourne. Guys, how can I get the 489 invitation? With 60 points is it enough to get the 489 invitation as an Aeronautical engineer? Please suggest me with your valuable opinion. Thanks in advance


----------



## sharat47 (Jun 7, 2016)

hasansins said:


> Vİsa granted fellas thanks to all! See you in aussİeland!


Congrats hasansins!!


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

alpmzeng said:


> Congrats Hasansins, finally granted!
> 
> Quick questions, after you lodged the visa, did CO contact you for anything beside all the required documents or any comments for your documents? Thanks in advance.


Thanks! Yes she contacted me for Russia PCC which they shouldn't have asked since I stayed there for 4.5 months. But I provided it regardless.

CO Contact: 02.03.2017 - Replied: 17.03.2017
2nd CO Contact: 09.05.2017 - Replied: 31.05.2017


----------



## alpmzeng (Sep 6, 2017)

hasansins said:


> Thanks! Yes she contacted me for Russia PCC which they shouldn't have asked since I stayed there for 4.5 months. But I provided it regardless.
> 
> CO Contact: 02.03.2017 - Replied: 17.03.2017
> 2nd CO Contact: 09.05.2017 - Replied: 31.05.2017


Thanks a lot mate, congrat you again and hope you'll like OZ.


----------



## alpmzeng (Sep 6, 2017)

oywa said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> This is my first post. I want to ask about the subclass 489 (invited pathway). After following the recent invitation round figured out it's really hard to get the invitation with even 65 in this year. I am currently living in Melbourne. Guys, how can I get the 489 invitation? With 60 points is it enough to get the 489 invitation as an Aeronautical engineer? Please suggest me with your valuable opinion. Thanks in advance


Unfortunately, it is quite impossible to predict the state sponsorship as there is no relevant data published by states government. They actually say that they only pick the highest ranking applicants however, there are uneven priorities for different occupations. My guess is that the invitation might base highly on the demand of current market and work experience. 

So again, the best thing you can do is to give it a shot and max your points as possible.


----------



## dfrancis (Jul 12, 2017)

hasansins said:


> Thanks! Yes she contacted me for Russia PCC which they shouldn't have asked since I stayed there for 4.5 months. But I provided it regardless.
> 
> CO Contact: 02.03.2017 - Replied: 17.03.2017
> 2nd CO Contact: 09.05.2017 - Replied: 31.05.2017


Hasansins


My friend....so happy for you. All the very best.
May the almighty bless you with much more...


----------



## TimTamFan (Jul 27, 2017)

Hi sho3ib91, 

I've noticed a bit of despair coming from you, im just trying to get my head around it, but are you worked up because it seems like in the latest round (6th sept), the 70 pointers have only moved potentially 14 days, from 07/08/17 to 21/08/17 (based on what i think is the latest 70 point invitation date posted in this thread).
Therefore in two weeks between invitation rounds, the invitations for 70 pointers have only moved on two weeks? 
Meaning that us 65 pointers are effectively no nearer the top of the pile?

Please tell me if ive picked it up wrong, and anyone else feel free to coment!


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

TimTamFan said:


> Hi sho3ib91,
> 
> I've noticed a bit of despair coming from you, im just trying to get my head around it, but are you worked up because it seems like in the latest round (6th sept), the 70 pointers have only moved potentially 14 days, from 07/08/17 to 21/08/17 (based on what i think is the latest 70 point invitation date posted in this thread).
> Therefore in two weeks between invitation rounds, the invitations for 70 pointers have only moved on two weeks?
> ...


Unfortunately, you have picked it up correctly. :sad:
Looks like, nearly 50 nos. of 70 pointers are queuing up every fortnight.


----------



## cdw1632 (Sep 8, 2017)

Cheer Up 65 pointers! Let's do some math or statistic for this case. In the first invitation round. The DOE of 70+ went forward from 3.15 to 4.5, just creep 20 days. However, the second round, the DOE fly to 6th June (6.6), went forward 66 days. The followed two round, the DOE goes stable for 33 and 29 days. Even we calculate for the whole previous rounds(from 0712 to 0823), there were 200 ceilings consumed during 145 days (cutoff DOE 3.15-0807 145 days) Thus, there is 200/145=1.38 applicant who scores 70+ created in each day. I believe that ratio is reasonable for the number of 70+ applicants. 
Thus, if this ratio keeps going, there are 1.38*28 days=38 new 70+applicants every month (2 rounds, 100 ceilings) , the rest of 62 goes to 65 pointers when the cutoff point reach to 65.
I think the current issue is UNPREDICTABLE rather than nervous. We can see the 70+ applicants are unevenly distributed, randomly. So we have to view the entire period of past invitations. The ratio of 70+ is about 1.38/day, it's reasonable. Probably, next two rounds there are just 2 or 10 new 70+. LOL


----------



## Leonidus (Sep 6, 2017)

cdw1632 said:


> Cheer Up 65 pointers! Let's do some math or statistic for this case. In the first invitation round. The DOE of 70+ went forward from 3.15 to 4.5, just creep 20 days. However, the second round, the DOE fly to 6th June (6.6), went forward 66 days. The followed two round, the DOE goes stable for 33 and 29 days. Even we calculate for the whole previous rounds(from 0712 to
> 0823), there were 200 ceilings consumed during 145 days (cutoff DOE 3.15-0807 145 days) Thus, there is 200/145=1.38 applicant who scores 70+ created in each day. I believe that ratio is reasonable for the number of 70+ applicants.
> Thus, if this ratio keeps going, there are 1.38*28 days=38 new 70+applicants every month (2 rounds, 100 ceilings) , the rest of 62 goes to 65 pointers when the cutoff point reach to 65.
> I think the current issue is UNPREDICTABLE rather than nervous. We can see the 70+ applicants are unevenly distributed, randomly. So we have to view the entire period of past invitations. The ratio of 70+ is about 1.38/day, it's reasonable. Probably, next two rounds there are just 2 or 10 new 70+. LOL


Yes people! Keep them positive vibes coming! But I'm sure what u said can be taken with a grain of salt.... regardless I'm sure some early 65pointers should get an invite this year. It's not feasible for only 70+ pointer to get an invite this year, given that the whole of last year 65 pointer were invited throughout. Just that the ceilings got filled up quite early so I'm guessing they are trying to spread out the invitations throughout the year so that everyone gets a fair chance.?


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Hi

It is a worry that it does look like the number of 70 and above EOIs joining the system each fortnight, seem to be numbering close to 50.

I don't have any evidence for this but I get the impression that those with Electronics Engineering Degree and Mechanical Engineering degrees etc, who have gone through CDR application, may be getting Technologist classification more than in the past ?

This would go a long way to explain the number of high pointers entering the system every fortnight

Regards

Tony


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> It is a worry that it does look like the number of 70 and above EOIs joining the system each fortnight, seem to be numbering close to 50.
> 
> ...



Bang on! This perhaps explains the delay in getting invites for 65 pointers. It was generally believed that once the backlog of 70+ runs out, then 65+ pointers would be in line for invites. Perhaps, a lot of other engineering grads are being given ET which explains the delay in invites. This is adding to the tally of 70+ pointers in the system.
Besides, DIBP is going slow this year to offer everyone a fair chance unlike maybe last year.

One thing is certain that people who logged this fiscal year with 65+ may have to wait for some time..perhaps, a long time!


----------



## cdw1632 (Sep 8, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> It is a worry that it does look like the number of 70 and above EOIs joining the system each fortnight, seem to be numbering close to 50.
> 
> ...


I have considered situation you mentioned. Electronics is impossible to change CDR to ET, coz 2334 pro rata with 60 points. The mechanical might get a ET assessment, coz in the end of last fiscal year, the ET 65 cutoff DOE was One month forward than 2335 but the ceiling end earlier than 2335. And the coutoff point was 65 for both 2339 and 2335. The 70 points mechanical do not have to change to ET. If some 65 mechanical changed to 2339, but the situation reversed right now. 65 points 2335 move faster than 2339. I would rather believe those 70+ 2339 come from 60 pointers in last fiscal year who disappeared when pro rata began in 08/2016. For now, it has been for a year, it is quite long to pass PTE even to finish PY+naati.:israel:


----------



## olive92 (Jul 8, 2017)

Hello everyone

This is not related to 189 but I trust the people in the thread (not sure if you guys regularly reply in the other threads).. and I would like some advise 

I need to collect a PCC from kuwait, I am going to try to apply for a 457 and I want to lodge an assessment ready application. 

Kuwait only issues police clearances for residents if they have a request letter from the right authority (normally embassy issued paper). 

So, I need to go to the DIAC in Kuwait and tell them I need a request letter for the Aus visa (which is front end loaded). What documents should I provide for them? I only have contract which is signed by both parties. Do I need to ask the company to provide some letter too?

I asked the company, and they told me to directly apply online to [email protected] .. 
I found out that it takes weeks sometimes to reply

And I have only 10 days to apply for this paper as I need to go back to China for work and I can not re enter Kuwait for maybe 1-2 months..

Any advise on what documents I should prepare? Does contract suffice?


----------



## Leonidus (Sep 6, 2017)

olive92 said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> This is not related to 189 but I trust the people in the thread (not sure if you guys regularly reply in the other threads).. and I would like some advise
> 
> ...


Aite buddy , I can help u out with this. I'm from Kuwait, so u need to go to the Australian immigration office in Kuwait city, get a letter from them saying that you need a pcc from Kuwait. Take that paper and then hand it over at any CID office in Kuwait. There they will take your finger prints and hand in the request letter from the Oz immigration along with ur passport and visa copies. It will take about 2weeks. That's about it hope that helps


----------



## Leonidus (Sep 6, 2017)

olive92 said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> This is not related to 189 but I trust the people in the thread (not sure if you guys regularly reply in the other threads).. and I would like some advise
> 
> ...





Leonidus said:


> olive92 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone
> ...


Forgot to mention that u need to take an online appointment for the Oz consulate. It's easy just Google it.


----------



## vivinlobo (Nov 15, 2016)

Hi

I have been reading your post for some time now ...I had applied my EOI with 65 points on 12th of January 2017. Do you think the early 65 pointers have a chance before the ceiling is touched.
Meanwhile I feel the cutoff points will definitely reach 65 points.. correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Leonidus (Sep 6, 2017)

vivinlobo said:


> Hi
> 
> I have been reading your post for some time now ...I had applied my EOI with 65 points on 12th of January 2017. Do you think the early 65 pointers have a chance before the ceiling is touched.
> Meanwhile I feel the cutoff points will definitely reach 65 points.. correct me if I'm wrong.


Well we do have another prospective applicant on this forum with Doe 5/1/17. So the minute the points get to 65(if at all) he would Definitely be one among the first to get an invite. Nothing is concrete as of now, just speculations.


----------



## cdw1632 (Sep 8, 2017)

vivinlobo said:


> Hi
> 
> I have been reading your post for some time now ...I had applied my EOI with 65 points on 12th of January 2017. Do you think the early 65 pointers have a chance before the ceiling is touched.
> Meanwhile I feel the cutoff points will definitely reach 65 points.. correct me if I'm wrong.


The only concern is when will the cutoff point reach to 65, so we can see how many 65 pointers will get invitation. So far, It's just goes for 20%, too early to draw a conclusion. Hopefully, the cut point will down to 65 in Oct. It's unbelievable that over 300 Engineers score over 70 points.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

vivinlobo said:


> Hi
> 
> I have been reading your post for some time now ...I had applied my EOI with 65 points on 12th of January 2017. Do you think the early 65 pointers have a chance before the ceiling is touched.
> Meanwhile I feel the cutoff points will definitely reach 65 points.. correct me if I'm wrong.


Hi mate ! Welcome to the thread. You could really help us in future rounds to let us know how much the DOE moved since we have no one in between 5 and 21 Jan.

Keep on posting and let us know. Hopefully your invite will come soon in October.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Hi mate ! Welcome to the thread. You could really help us in future rounds to let us know how much the DOE moved since we have no one in between 5 and 21 Jan.
> 
> Keep on posting and let us know. Hopefully your invite will come soon in October.


someone contacted me claiming they for 70 point invite with DOE 21st August - If true, at least that is a 14 day movement so no ground lost and maybe a little bit gained - what was the latest 70 point invite that we know about ?

Tony


----------



## olive92 (Jul 8, 2017)

Leonidus said:


> Well we do have another prospective applicant on this forum with Doe 5/1/17. So the minute the points get to 65(if at all) he would Definitely be one among the first to get an invite. Nothing is concrete as of now, just speculations.


Hey There!!

Thank you for the info.. My question was more oriented towards getting the request letter. 

Since I am applying for 457 , what documents should i give to the OZ embassy in kuwait? my contract? letter from immigration lawyer asking me for this document? 

Or should the company in Sydney write a formal letter stating that they need it?

i only have 5 days in kuwait, that is why its urgent for me.. stressing out like hell because i got to get everything sorted this week, fly there.. do the fingerprint and run back for work


----------



## vvin (Sep 2, 2017)

cdw1632 said:


> I have considered situation you mentioned. Electronics is impossible to change CDR to ET, coz 2334 pro rata with 60 points. The mechanical might get a ET assessment, coz in the end of last fiscal year, the ET 65 cutoff DOE was One month forward than 2335 but the ceiling end earlier than 2335. And the coutoff point was 65 for both 2339 and 2335. The 70 points mechanical do not have to change to ET. If some 65 mechanical changed to 2339, but the situation reversed right now. 65 points 2335 move faster than 2339. I would rather believe those 70+ 2339 come from 60 pointers in last fiscal year who disappeared when pro rata began in 08/2016. For now, it has been for a year, it is quite long to pass PTE even to finish PY+naati.:israel:


it is not that people want to have an outcome of Engineering technologist but the EA is giving the outcome of ET to every CDR applicant, as I am the example of it EA asks either accept ET or resubmit CDR and even upon resubmitting they say your outcome is ET

and Your posts are very logical and motivational keep posting here man and keeps our spirits high.


----------



## sho3ib91 (Jul 3, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Hi mate ! Welcome to the thread. You could really help us in future rounds to let us know how much the DOE moved since we have no one in between 5 and 21 Jan.
> 
> Keep on posting and let us know. Hopefully your invite will come soon in October.


Im with you on this amd maybe it is just Aug that was filled with people after all if there was many 70 pointers than this will not be the case. So really hope for an invite soon!

By the way if I want to assess my work experience can I only submit a bank statement or it has to be one of the mentioned things in the MSA booklet?

Sent from my SM-J510H using Tapatalk


----------



## sho3ib91 (Jul 3, 2017)

TimTamFan said:


> Hi sho3ib91,
> 
> I've noticed a bit of despair coming from you, im just trying to get my head around it, but are you worked up because it seems like in the latest round (6th sept), the 70 pointers have only moved potentially 14 days, from 07/08/17 to 21/08/17 (based on what i think is the latest 70 point invitation date posted in this thread).
> Therefore in two weeks between invitation rounds, the invitations for 70 pointers have only moved on two weeks?
> ...


No we still have a chance bro it is just the month of August because semester ending July and people are submitting their EOI's after the assessment which usually takes a month and thus Aug is filled up with people! So cheers!

Sent from my SM-J510H using Tapatalk


----------



## Leonidus (Sep 6, 2017)

olive92 said:


> Leonidus said:
> 
> 
> > Well we do have another prospective applicant on this forum with Doe 5/1/17. So the minute the points get to 65(if at all) he would Definitely be one among the first to get an invite. Nothing is concrete as of now, just speculations.
> ...


. 

Hi there, 

All you would be needing is your passport+ copies, your Kuwait visa, couple passport size photographs and a copy of your invitation for 457 visa. They will the rest and printout a request letter from their end. Hope this helps.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> someone contacted me claiming they for 70 point invite with DOE 21st August - If true, at least that is a 14 day movement so no ground lost and maybe a little bit gained - what was the latest 70 point invite that we know about ?
> 
> Tony


I think last I heard was also 21st August, same as you. Someone said about it on this thread 2-3 pages back I think. I think it's just unpredictable with 70 pointers than too many joining in. One needs to consider we haven't had any invite since Jan 3 which is more than 9 months and that many 70 pointers in backlog is nothing unusual.



sho3ib91 said:


> Im with you on this amd maybe it is just Aug that was filled with people after all if there was many 70 pointers than this will not be the case. So really hope for an invite soon!
> 
> By the way if I want to assess my work experience can I only submit a bank statement or it has to be one of the mentioned things in the MSA booklet?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J510H using Tapatalk


I don't know anything regarding work exp, better ask on the visa lodge board, they can help you better. But in any case, 65 pointers invite will come. Just wait a little I guess.


----------



## sho3ib91 (Jul 3, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> I think last I heard was also 21st August, same as you. Someone said about it on this thread 2-3 pages back I think. I think it's just unpredictable with 70 pointers than too many joining in. One needs to consider we haven't had any invite since Jan 3 which is more than 9 months and that many 70 pointers in backlog is nothing unusual.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know anything regarding work exp, better ask on the visa lodge board, they can help you better. But in any case, 65 pointers invite will come. Just wait a little I guess.


I really hope so! It is really stressing but I have hope we will be invited! We deserve it!

Sent from my SM-J510H using Tapatalk


----------



## vvin (Sep 2, 2017)

hey guys 

whats the deal with NSW invites? whats the trend about their invites to Engineering technologists, anyone got invite from NSW?

please share your thoughts


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

vvin said:


> hey guys
> 
> whats the deal with NSW invites? whats the trend about their invites to Engineering technologists, anyone got invite from NSW?
> 
> please share your thoughts



I have been waiting for the NSW invite since 21st of Jan with 65 points, and still no luck.
If you have 70 points with superior English you might stand a chance:nerd:


----------



## vvin (Sep 2, 2017)

DN7C said:


> I have been waiting for the NSW invite since 21st of Jan with 65 points, and still no luck.
> If you have 70 points with superior English you might stand a chance:nerd:


I have 65 points with superior English, but as the 70 pointers are getting invite in 189 Don't we 65 pointers have chance with NSW


----------



## mutapha (May 21, 2017)

vvin said:


> I have 65 points with superior English, but as the 70 pointers are getting invite in 189 Don't we 65 pointers have chance with NSW


How about raw 70 with proficient English?


----------



## J J M (Feb 24, 2017)

cdw1632 said:


> Cheer Up 65 pointers! Let's do some math or statistic for this case. In the first invitation round. The DOE of 70+ went forward from 3.15 to 4.5, just creep 20 days. However, the second round, the DOE fly to 6th June (6.6), went forward 66 days. The followed two round, the DOE goes stable for 33 and 29 days. Even we calculate for the whole previous rounds(from 0712 to 0823), there were 200 ceilings consumed during 145 days (cutoff DOE 3.15-0807 145 days) Thus, there is 200/145=1.38 applicant who scores 70+ created in each day. I believe that ratio is reasonable for the number of 70+ applicants.
> Thus, if this ratio keeps going, there are 1.38*28 days=38 new 70+applicants every month (2 rounds, 100 ceilings) , the rest of 62 goes to 65 pointers when the cutoff point reach to 65.
> I think the current issue is UNPREDICTABLE rather than nervous. We can see the 70+ applicants are unevenly distributed, randomly. So we have to view the entire period of past invitations. The ratio of 70+ is about 1.38/day, it's reasonable. Probably, next two rounds there are just 2 or 10 new 70+. LOL


If we're considering this way, the ratio of number of 65 pointers that applied per day would be much more than 1.38. So the DOE might move much more slowly when it reaches 65 pointers than it does now for the 70 pointers.

What was the rate of movement last year?


----------



## vvin (Sep 2, 2017)

mutapha said:


> How about raw 70 with proficient English?


70 pointer is getting the invite in 189 then why go for state?


----------



## mutapha (May 21, 2017)

vvin said:


> 70 pointer is getting the invite in 189 then why go for state?


Simply, because my extra 5 points are not eligible for 189. You can figure out what is it? But I think that NSW probably won't invite this group as it becomes so popular.


----------



## vivinlobo (Nov 15, 2016)

Last year 2016 in September there were 3 invitation rounds don't know if there will be any more 3 rounds in any of the month that would clear the backlogs.
For 2016 the ceiling was touched very early. The last round of October will tell us if we have to take PTE again to increase points. Once half of the invites are over that's a clear indication in my opinion to take the tests again. Nice to meet you guys keep updated on invites.


----------



## Farrukhh (Jun 20, 2016)

*EOI LODGED/Requiring Info*

Hello to all,

I lodged my EOI on 4th December 2016 at 60 Points for the occupation of Engineering Technologist 2339. I will turn 25 in June to come so my points can be 65. I have been waiting more than 7 months. Is there any luck for me under current circumstances or is it pointless waiting? 

It would be amazing, if someone can guide me through it. Looking forward for your replies.

Thanks
Farrukh


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sho3ib91 said:


> I really hope so! It is really stressing but I have hope we will be invited! We deserve it!
> 
> Sent from my SM-J510H using Tapatalk


Well not sure about deserve it, but yes we will. It will cover Jan for 65 pointers at least before the end of this year.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

vvin said:


> I have 65 points with superior English, but as the 70 pointers are getting invite in 189 Don't we 65 pointers have chance with NSW





vvin said:


> 70 pointer is getting the invite in 189 then why go for state?


Well that's the unusual thing about NSW. Their requirements is higher than 189 and with so few invite for 233914 code, I don't think any 70 pointers unless stupid accepts it or even if they do, gets it since they get their 189 even before NSW can approve 190. So, it's a total waste. Hence, I say go for any state but NSW.


----------



## sho3ib91 (Jul 3, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Well not sure about deserve it, but yes we will. It will cover Jan for 65 pointers at least before the end of this year.


Why dont you think we deserve it!?

Sent from my SM-J510H using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

mutapha said:


> How about raw 70 with proficient English?


Very slim chance since Superior guys will get the invite first and there are too many of them anyway.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Farrukhh said:


> Hello to all,
> 
> I lodged my EOI on 4th December 2016 at 60 Points for the occupation of Engineering Technologist 2339. I will turn 25 in June to come so my points can be 65. I have been waiting more than 7 months. Is there any luck for me under current circumstances or is it pointless waiting?
> 
> ...


65 points with DOE June 2018 ? Definitely not this year and most likely not next year 2018-19 too or the year after it if ceiling is still kept at 1000/year . Try get 5 more points. The chance for 65 pointers is over for 2339 group if one hasn't submitted EOI before lets say April 2017 if being optimistic given ceiling in future years will still be 1000/year and not more. 

If ceiling is less, well god help the future 2339 guys.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sho3ib91 said:


> Why dont you think we deserve it!?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J510H using Tapatalk


Just because we are waiting, doesn't mean we deserve it. 60 pointers can wait as long as they want, but that doesn't mean they deserve it - just an example. 

Only the best of the best deserve it. If we deserve it, we will get it. Hence, I stopped complaining when it will happen, but let it happen or like other guys, lets improve my points I guess.


----------



## sho3ib91 (Jul 3, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Just because we are waiting, doesn't mean we deserve it. 60 pointers can wait as long as they want, but that doesn't mean they deserve it - just an example.
> 
> Only the best of the best deserve it. If we deserve it, we will get it. Hence, I stopped complaining when it will happen, but let it happen or like other guys, lets improve my points I guess.


You got a point! Im still waiting and we will see what happens

Sent from my SM-J510H using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sho3ib91 said:


> You got a point! Im still waiting and we will see what happens
> 
> Sent from my SM-J510H using Tapatalk


Yes this year it's been unexpected and changes a lot of our plans but we Jan guys will definitely get it before the ceiling finishes this year.


----------



## vvin (Sep 2, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> 65 points with DOE June 2018 ? Definitely not this year and most likely not next year 2018-19 too or the year after it if ceiling is still kept at 1000/year . Try get 5 more points. The chance for 65 pointers is over for 2339 group if one hasn't submitted EOI before lets say April 2017 if being optimistic given ceiling in future years will still be 1000/year and not more.
> 
> If the ceiling is less, well god help the future 2339 guys.


even with 70+ guys getting the invite there will be at least 40% seats still left for 65 pointers which means 400 seats and this will at least clear 3-4 months of the backlog of 65 pointers and hopefully the DOE filed this year will get invite in 2018


----------



## sho3ib91 (Jul 3, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Yes this year it's been unexpected and changes a lot of our plans but we Jan guys will definitely get it before the ceiling finishes this year.


But what about if every fortnight 50 70 pointers are applying? When will be able to know this?

Sent from my SM-J510H using Tapatalk


----------



## J J M (Feb 24, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Yes this year it's been unexpected and changes a lot of our plans but we Jan guys will definitely get it before the ceiling finishes this year.


Surely there would be chances for February/March too right?


----------



## vvin (Sep 2, 2017)

sho3ib91 said:


> But what about if every fortnight 50 70 pointers are applying? When will be able to know this?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J510H using Tapatalk


I am having a very hard time to understand that last year invite was for 60 and 65 pointers mostly then how come all of sudden there are so many guys with 70+ points . hows is this happening 

anybody have any idea ? is this a sudden rush or a constant stream of 70+ pointers


----------



## Peterbec (Sep 6, 2017)

vvin said:


> sho3ib91 said:
> 
> 
> > But what about if every fortnight 50 70 pointers are applying? When will be able to know this?
> ...


 vvin It seems like whole world is now chasing towards AU. Gradually it is becoming similar to getting IIT/IIM/IAS.... +70 are growing like grasses and bushes ?


----------



## J J M (Feb 24, 2017)

vvin said:


> I am having a very hard time to understand that last year invite was for 60 and 65 pointers mostly then how come all of sudden there are so many guys with 70+ points . hows is this happening
> 
> anybody have any idea ? is this a sudden rush or a constant stream of 70+ pointers


The number of people with 20 English points seem to be pretty high recently, so maybe more and more people are taking PTE and scoring max points?


----------



## Peterbec (Sep 6, 2017)

A thing to note, with such increasing influx of migrants, sooner AU govt will start reducing or restricting the benefits for PR. They already narrowed the citizenship criteria over the years. No sooner this craze of living and settling down in AU will see dramatic fall. Similar to what it happened to Singapore PR. High time to start planning elsewhere and stop hoping for AU. 

I appreciate the postings done in this forum, indeed it's an eye opener for me. I joined this group early this week and closely following the comments so far. Truely, guys in this forum are remarkable with their predictive analysis.

It doesn't seem a good idea considering long term/future benefits of migrating to AU. If not now then sooner the benefits for migration will vanish.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

vvin said:


> even with 70+ guys getting the invite there will be at least 40% seats still left for 65 pointers which means 400 seats and this will at least clear 3-4 months of the backlog of 65 pointers and hopefully the DOE filed this year will get invite in 2018


I don't think it will move past mid April if being very optimistic. The current trend makes it looks like March may be the last month when 65 pointers will get their invite.



vvin said:


> I am having a very hard time to understand that last year invite was for 60 and 65 pointers mostly then how come all of sudden there are so many guys with 70+ points . hows is this happening
> 
> anybody have any idea ? is this a sudden rush or a constant stream of 70+ pointers


The competition increases day by day and too many are assessed as ET nowadays which is an issue.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sho3ib91 said:


> But what about if every fortnight 50 70 pointers are applying? When will be able to know this?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J510H using Tapatalk


It's just only been 5 rounds so far. The whole year is left. Lets just wait for things to settle down.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

J J M said:


> Surely there would be chances for February/March too right?


I think so. Feb definitely yes, not so sure about March to be honest. At this point, not enough data for 65 pointers movement to be able to make any assumptions.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Peterbec said:


> A thing to note, with such increasing influx of migrants, sooner AU govt will start reducing or restricting the benefits for PR. They already narrowed the citizenship criteria over the years. No sooner this craze of living and settling down in AU will see dramatic fall. Similar to what it happened to Singapore PR. High time to start planning elsewhere and stop hoping for AU.
> 
> I appreciate the postings done in this forum, indeed it's an eye opener for me. I joined this group early this week and closely following the comments so far. Truely, guys in this forum are remarkable with their predictive analysis.
> 
> It doesn't seem a good idea considering long term/future benefits of migrating to AU. If not now then sooner the benefits for migration will vanish.


If you can get PR in other country, do go for it. Aus wasn't my first choice either, being lived here for almost 6 years I know there is literally almost no engineering jobs other than civil and electrical/telecom. Most of the engineering jobs goes to the local Aussie as employers prefer them over migrants. And that's the truth.

Hence, do have a 2nd option when migrating to Aus as you may not get what you want and it is extremely expensive to survive here. And if coming with family and lets say no job, well be prepared to have loads of money to survive and be disappointed.

Or you may end up as Aus PM one day, it can go both ways but the 1st part is norm, 2nd is the exception for most. And you may not be the most, so yes good luck to all !


----------



## vvin (Sep 2, 2017)

well you are right guys but I think that not everyone can score superior English as PTE is also getting tough and the trend of EA putting everyone as ET is the real culprit 

however, i am hopeful that atleast till April the 65 pointers will definitely get invite rest let the dust settle and everything will be crystal clear in 3-4 invitation rounds because once invitation points drop to 65 then we can predict accurately that at what pace backlog clears.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

vvin said:


> well you are right guys but I think that not everyone can score superior English as PTE is also getting tough and the trend of EA putting everyone as ET is the real culprit
> 
> however, i am hopeful that atleast till April the 65 pointers will definitely get invite rest let the dust settle and everything will be crystal clear in 3-4 invitation rounds because once invitation points drop to 65 then we can predict accurately that at what pace backlog clears.


You are right about not everybody clearing 79+ in PTE but when the quota is merely 1000 for people all over the world and so many engineering guys getting ET, then it becomes very small.

It may not be as bad as it looks right now, and I hope things gets better from the next round. Lets hope and pray.


----------



## cdw1632 (Sep 8, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> If you can get PR in other country, do go for it. Aus wasn't my first choice either, being lived here for almost 6 years I know there is literally almost no engineering jobs other than civil and electrical/telecom. Most of the engineering jobs goes to the local Aussie as employers prefer them over migrants. And that's the truth.
> 
> Hence, do have a 2nd option when migrating to Aus as you may not get what you want and it is extremely expensive to survive here. And if coming with family and lets say no job, well be prepared to have loads of money to survive and be disappointed.
> 
> Or you may end up as Aus PM one day, it can go both ways but the 1st part is norm, 2nd is the exception for most. And you may not be the most, so yes good luck to all !


I can't agree more man! NONE of my four friends who already got PR can find a full time even ideal part time job in past year! NONE of them, no matter nurse or engineers! So far, Australia economy is still in depression.


----------



## sho3ib91 (Jul 3, 2017)

cdw1632 said:


> I can't agree more man! NONE of my four friends who already got PR can find a full time even ideal part time job in past year! NONE of them, no matter nurse or engineers! So far, Australia economy is still in depression.


Than how are they living for the past year?

Sent from my SM-J510H using Tapatalk


----------



## cdw1632 (Sep 8, 2017)

vvin said:


> well you are right guys but I think that not everyone can score superior English as PTE is also getting tough and the trend of EA putting everyone as ET is the real culprit
> 
> however, i am hopeful that atleast till April the 65 pointers will definitely get invite rest let the dust settle and everything will be crystal clear in 3-4 invitation rounds because once invitation points drop to 65 then we can predict accurately that at what pace backlog clears.


Hi mate! How many attempts and how long did you spend on PTE 79?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sho3ib91 said:


> Than how are they living for the past year?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J510H using Tapatalk


Well barely surviving is not something you hope for when you migrate. If that is the case, what's wrong with the country one is living in with family, friends and a life none the less.

To answer your question, lets say you are a single guy living in Sydney, paying $250/week in a shared accommodation - not your own place but shared and are most people prepared for this when you look at their resume and qualification ? No. They lived better at home.

But Aus pays better. So, if you can work in a tax job, so you can get $25/hr, it means 12 hrs of work will pay your rent after taxes. Hence, they are surviving. If cash in hand, well it could be $12/hr and hence you need to work ****ty jobs when you may have a PhD. Reality and hope can be very different.

So, why don't they work 40 hrs to earn loads of money ? Well as he said it is very hard to get shifts in a tax paying job and hence people are barely surviving. Plus won't you be depressed working in a job where your boss is a high school graduate and earning more than you and you can't find your dream engineering jobs ? One needs to prepare for this too.


----------



## cdw1632 (Sep 8, 2017)

sho3ib91 said:


> Than how are they living for the past year?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J510H using Tapatalk


My mechanical engineer friend got a part time job in migrant agency, my mining engineer friend is a casual dump truck driver, my nurse friend got a on-call job for aged care Even two of them have overseas and local working experience...


----------



## sho3ib91 (Jul 3, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Well barely surviving is not something you hope for when you migrate. If that is the case, what's wrong with the country one is living in with family, friends and a life none the less.
> 
> To answer your question, lets say you are a single guy living in Sydney, paying $250/week in a shared accommodation - not your own place but shared and are most people prepared for this when you look at their resume and qualification ? No. They lived better at home.
> 
> ...


Yeah id be really depressed but but whats the point if their government wants people and than when those people arrive they can not work!! I think it needs hard work and try getting chartered status or trying to adapt to australia's standards in engineering. Im a civil engineer and I work on bridges and I hear there are a lot of engineering jobbs there and yes they are nkt easy to get but if you work at any job to cover your expenses and co centrate on your career for getting a job in your field than youll be ok. Right?

Sent from my SM-J510H using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sho3ib91 said:


> Yeah id be really depressed but but whats the point if their government wants people and than when those people arrive they can not work!! I think it needs hard work and try getting chartered status or trying to adapt to australia's standards in engineering. Im a civil engineer and I work on bridges and I hear there are a lot of engineering jobbs there and yes they are nkt easy to get but if you work at any job to cover your expenses and co centrate on your career for getting a job in your field than youll be ok. Right?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J510H using Tapatalk


It's all business. Migrants brings money. It's a billion dollar industry. If they stop PR, their billion dollar education system will suffer. Plus politicians gets millions from lobbyists. If ET is flagged every year, why is it still in MLTSSL ? Cos, EA makes loads of money and hence wants to keep it in MLTSSL. If EA takes $600 minimum from each candidate on average, if they assess 10,000 people in a year - that's 6 million dollars you are talking about. EA can lobby as much as they like with that money.

Then consider what Pearson is making from PTE. And not to mention ACS, and other assessing bodies which are assessing 5-10 times more candidates than EA. One should wonder how is NAATI even relevant to PR but because of PR, NAATI board is making millions in fees. 

Plus Aus figured out, it is better to get a PhD truck driver than lets say a Mexican non educated truck driver USA gets. Nothing against Mexican people, but just an example. At least their kids will not be stupid and will contribute better for Australia in future.

Same is in Canada, so many doctors and engineers driving cabs. Google it. You either work in Tim Hortons or drive cabs in Canada.


----------



## sho3ib91 (Jul 3, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> It's all business. Migrants brings money. It's a billion dollar industry. If they stop PR, their billion dollar education system will suffer. Plus politicians gets millions from lobbyists. If ET is flagged every year, why is it still in MLTSSL ? Cos, EA makes loads of money and hence wants to keep it in MLTSSL. If EA takes $600 minimum from each candidate on average, if they assess 10,000 people in a year - that's 6 million dollars you are talking about. EA can lobby as much as they like with that money.
> 
> Then consider what Pearson is making from PTE. And not to mention ACS, and other assessing bodies which are assessing 5-10 times more candidates than EA. One should wonder how is NAATI even relevant to PR but because of PR, NAATI board is making millions in fees.
> 
> ...


Yeah i knkw this I have a friend in canada and my brother is in Aus but he had a hard time at first and now he is working in VW so I think hard work pays off. Plus if they get a bad reputation that migrants are not happy their than no one will migrate lr probably very few

Sent from my SM-J510H using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sho3ib91 said:


> Yeah i knkw this I have a friend in canada and my brother is in Aus but he had a hard time at first and now he is working in VW so I think hard work pays off. Plus if they get a bad reputation that migrants are not happy their than no one will migrate lr probably very few
> 
> Sent from my SM-J510H using Tapatalk


Doesn't matter how bad the reputation is, people are still migrating and competition is getting fierce. Didn't you notice 2339 went from 60 last year not being pro rata to now not even coming below 70 at all. Next year even 70 guys will have hard time and no 65 pointers at all.

I was in Rome and the awful life of the migrants that I saw is beyond inhuman. They had better lives at home but they went for European dream and now can't go back since they paid so much money to come here. And I know so many went back from EU.

I had no intention to come to Aus. I tried for almost 2 years back home to start a business and it is hard unless you start after you finish school not when you came back home as an Aerospace Engineer from UK. There is no Aero jobs in Bangladesh obviously. The social pressure of what people might say and lets say blame my parents for wasting my life in Bangladesh trying for business when I can have the so called dream job in a western country is not something I want to put my parents through.

So, I tried back home and now in Aus. Most of my friend came here as soon as they finished uni in 476 visa. I waited cos I don't want to work in a barely surviving casual jobs as I have 10x better life at home. So, yes it's not just money for all, but social pressure and lack of opportunity is also an issue. In any case, something is better than nothing.

So, if every migrant comes to Aus assuming they will live in Opera House (people don't live in Opera house, just an example) and drink mojito in Darling Harbour all day, good luck !


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

cdw1632 said:


> My mechanical engineer friend got a part time job in migrant agency, my mining engineer friend is a casual dump truck driver, my nurse friend got a on-call job for aged care Even two of them have overseas and local working experience...


Well that's Aussie life. A plumber in Aus actually makes more money than an entry level engineering guy.


----------



## vvin (Sep 2, 2017)

cdw1632 said:


> Hi mate! How many attempts and how long did you spend on PTE 79?


i had given four attempts in 3 month time then finally got 87


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> It's just only been 5 rounds so far. The whole year is left. Lets just wait for things to settle down.


I also expect same!
Next or next after next will be for 65 pointers chance. By the way, it is a competition at last.
So be patient and wait for the chance ...there is so much time left this year.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## lupilipid (Aug 5, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> It's all business. Migrants brings money. It's a billion dollar industry. If they stop PR, their billion dollar education system will suffer. Plus politicians gets millions from lobbyists. If ET is flagged every year, why is it still in MLTSSL ? Cos, EA makes loads of money and hence wants to keep it in MLTSSL. If EA takes $600 minimum from each candidate on average, if they assess 10,000 people in a year - that's 6 million dollars you are talking about. EA can lobby as much as they like with that money.
> 
> Then consider what Pearson is making from PTE. And not to mention ACS, and other assessing bodies which are assessing 5-10 times more candidates than EA. One should wonder how is NAATI even relevant to PR but because of PR, NAATI board is making millions in fees.
> 
> ...



Saying it like it is zaback. I was not as well articulated as you but I mentioned about the lack of jobs in this country a few weeks ago as well. But people brushed it off saying "Australia has more opportunities". 

Newsflash: it doesn't have enough opportunities for its citizens, let alone for migrants.

If you ask me, Australia is not worth all the money and stress. It's too late for me now. Too much money spent already. But in any case, I hope to see you in Australia soon.


----------



## vvin (Sep 2, 2017)

6 sept result

2339	Other Engineering Professionals	70	27/08/2017 2.12 pm


----------



## vvin (Sep 2, 2017)

guys good news is that the mech. engineer occupation came to 65 in 23 Aug round and in 6 sept round one month of 65 pointer backlog is cleared

So same can be expected in our case as both occupations are identical in trend


----------



## joshyakovlev (Jun 14, 2017)

I am not sure that I buy in to this lack of opportunities for migrants malarky. I have been haphazardly applying for jobs for maybe 3 weeks. I have had numerous calls back and telephone interviews with many people requesting face to faces with me this week, and that is as a results of applying from the UK (I land in Sydney on Wednesday).

I am an aircraft engineer by trade, with experience in management, PM, risk, lean and CI. I think the most important thing is to reverse engineer your qualifications. Look at the job market, identify the most commonly required qualifications and then bang yourself on a few training courses to make yourself competitive. This is exactly what I have done. Seems obvious to me.

Yes you must accept that this increases your migration costs, and the job market is certainly competitive, but migrants must be tenacious in their approach to securing a reasonably paid job!


----------



## mtakkol (Jun 9, 2014)

josygeorge000 said:


> I also expect same!
> Next or next after next will be for 65 pointers chance. By the way, it is a competition at last.
> So be patient and wait for the chance ...there is so much time left this year.:fingerscrossed:


I completely agree. 65 pointers will succeed, latest in 2018

Sent from my MI 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## cdw1632 (Sep 8, 2017)

vvin said:


> guys good news is that the mech. engineer occupation came to 65 in 23 Aug round and in 6 sept round one month of 65 pointer backlog is cleared
> 
> So same can be expected in our case as both occupations are identical in trend


Yes, that's sounds good. In terms of 2334 and 2335, it seems 65 move fast once the 70+ backlog is cleared. Especially for 2334, it is similar to us, we both have 1000 ceiling and 50 quota each round. 65 points of 2334 moved more than two months from 0412 to 0628 in 6th Spe round. It has been for almost 6 months after the round of 0315, some of 65 pointers like Two of my friends lodged eoi with 65 in Feb, but they finished the PY in April then got 70. So I believe the 6 months invitation break changed the ratio of 70 and 65 rather than increasing the number of applicants. . Although 70 pointers was more and moved slower in July, 65 pointers in Feb will move faster in further rounds.
I don't believe so many 60 pointers could got 10 points in 6 months months. We all know how hard to score 70 points. God bless I am damn right.


----------



## Ilay (May 19, 2014)

cdw1632 said:


> Yes, that's sounds good. In terms of 2334 and 2335, it seems 65 move fast once the 70+ backlog is cleared. Especially for 2334, it is similar to us, we both have 1000 ceiling and 50 quota each round. 65 points of 2334 moved more than two months from 0412 to 0628 in 6th Spe round. It has been for almost 6 months after the round of 0315, some of 65 pointers like Two of my friends lodged eoi with 65 in Feb, but they finished the PY in April then got 70. So I believe the 6 months invitation break changed the ratio of 70 and 65 rather than increasing the number of applicants. . Although 70 pointers was more and moved slower in July, 65 pointers in Feb will move faster in further rounds.
> 
> I don't believe so many 60 pointers could got 10 points in 6 months months. We all know how hard to score 70 points. God bless I am damn right.




Lol


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

josygeorge000 said:


> whre is the result?


SkillSelect

See current invitation round

Cheers


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

lupilipid said:


> Saying it like it is zaback. I was not as well articulated as you but I mentioned about the lack of jobs in this country a few weeks ago as well. But people brushed it off saying "Australia has more opportunities".
> 
> Newsflash: it doesn't have enough opportunities for its citizens, let alone for migrants.
> 
> If you ask me, Australia is not worth all the money and stress. It's too late for me now. Too much money spent already. But in any case, I hope to see you in Australia soon.


If you are prepared to take a 2nd option, its not too bad. Aus hourly pay rate is one of the highest in the world. Anyway, see you in Australia !


----------



## Ilay (May 19, 2014)

zaback21 said:


> If you are prepared to take a 2nd option, its not too bad. Aus hourly pay rate is one of the highest in the world. Anyway, see you in Australia !




Well, let me say a high school dropped out Aussie can make around 2000 AUD working as a bartender..

I recommend whoever is migrating to AU to learn some bartendering or barista skills beforehand for quick income in case you cannot find a job right away.

PS: do not work at Indian or any other Chinese restaurants which wont pay more than 11-12 an hour.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Leonidus (Sep 6, 2017)

From the 6th sept invitation trends can anyone estimate how long the future invites for 65pointers might take? The doe has moved 20days from the last invite to the 27/8. I'm guessing next round we could see a few early 65pointers getting an invite?


----------



## vivinlobo (Nov 15, 2016)

Leonidus said:


> From the 6th sept invitation trends can anyone estimate how long the future invites for 65pointers might take? The doe has moved 20days from the last invite to the 27/8. I'm guessing next round we could see a few early 65pointers getting an invite?


Hi Leonidus 

Was the last invite for 70 pointer DOE was 27/8/2017???? 
That means it has moved more than 20 days??


----------



## Leonidus (Sep 6, 2017)

vivinlobo said:


> Leonidus said:
> 
> 
> > From the 6th sept invitation trends can anyone estimate how long the future invites for 65pointers might take? The doe has moved 20days from the last invite to the 27/8. I'm guessing next round we could see a few early 65pointers getting an invite?
> ...



Hi Vivian,

Not sure of the points but I'm certain the last doe for ET was 27/8 as seen on skill select


----------



## cdw1632 (Sep 8, 2017)

Leonidus said:


> From the 6th sept invitation trends can anyone estimate how long the future invites for 65pointers might take? The doe has moved 20days from the last invite to the 27/8. I'm guessing next round we could see a few early 65pointers getting an invite?


I think it will reach to 65 in 2 rounds in terms of 2334 and 2335 have down to 65 in 0906 and 0823.


----------



## sho3ib91 (Jul 3, 2017)

Yeah but keep in mind that 2334 and 2335 are only certain majors while 2339 can be any engineering major so more people!

Sent from my SM-J510H using Tapatalk


----------



## svramesh02 (Sep 1, 2017)

Hi All,

I have applied for NSW EOI on 28th Aug 2017. Occupation category is Engineering Technologist. My profile is as follows
1. Age -30 points
2. English Proficiency -10
3. Experience -10
4. Education -15
Currently staying in Singapore
Total 65 + 5(SS).
Any one with 70 points can share their experience on how long it took to receive invitation?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

svramesh02 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have applied for NSW EOI on 28th Aug 2017. Occupation category is Engineering Technologist. My profile is as follows
> 1. Age -30 points
> ...


We been waiting since Jan with Superior English and still no invite. So, you have no chance. 

Try Vic or other states. One guy got it 2 weeks ago from Vic. You have exp points, so you may have some chance.


----------



## mtakkol (Jun 9, 2014)

zaback21 said:


> We been waiting since Jan with Superior English and still no invite. So, you have no chance.
> 
> Try Vic or other states. One guy got it 2 weeks ago from Vic. You have exp points, so you may have some chance.


Hi Zaback, 
I have an eoi for Nsw 190 in April 2017 with 70 points. Do you think it is better to update it to Vic?
Thanks in advance

Sent from my MI 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## vvin (Sep 2, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> We been waiting since Jan with Superior English and still no invite. So, you have no chance.
> 
> Try Vic or other states. One guy got it 2 weeks ago from Vic. You have exp points, so you may have some chance.


any update on NSW when are they gonna start inviting?


----------



## svramesh02 (Sep 1, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> We been waiting since Jan with Superior English and still no invite. So, you have no chance.
> 
> Try Vic or other states. One guy got it 2 weeks ago from Vic. You have exp points, so you may have some chance.


Thanks for sharing your experience. I need to improve my points in order to improve my chances or else look for other countries. It is very difficult and stressful for me to score 20 points for English proficiency... A big salute to all who managed to score well. I tried both PTE and IELTS few times but couldn't the required scores to get 20 points.....


----------



## lupilipid (Aug 5, 2016)

According to skillselect, NSW invited only 50 people under the 190 visa. And 43 of those was in August. Interesting.


----------



## Ilay (May 19, 2014)

lupilipid said:


> According to skillselect, NSW invited only 50 people under the 190 visa. And 43 of those was in August. Interesting.




They must have been too lazy to scroll down the list of applicants..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

vvin said:


> any update on NSW when are they gonna start inviting?


No idea. They haven't updated their page or SOL yet, but somehow they have invited 50 people so far. Not sure what is going on.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

mtakkol said:


> Hi Zaback,
> I have an eoi for Nsw 190 in April 2017 with 70 points. Do you think it is better to update it to Vic?
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Sent from my MI 5s using Tapatalk


It is always better to have more chances. But no need to update or anything. Just apply for a new one unless you have selected All State then use the EOI you already have.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

svramesh02 said:


> Thanks for sharing your experience. I need to improve my points in order to improve my chances or else look for other countries. It is very difficult and stressful for me to score 20 points for English proficiency... A big salute to all who managed to score well. I tried both PTE and IELTS few times but couldn't the required scores to get 20 points.....


Try this board. It's very helpful.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12015801-post16349.html


----------



## Timmigration (Sep 1, 2017)

HI,

Forgive me if this question is not related. I wanted to know if one can work as an engineer in Australia who has been assessed as 233914 Engg. Technologist? Or do we have to find all the jobs which are advertised with technologist designation?

I heard people get jobs as per experience and it doesnt matter if you have been assessed as ET. Is it true?

Thanks


----------



## vjsharma89 (Jun 25, 2017)

Timmigration said:


> HI,
> 
> Forgive me if this question is not related. I wanted to know if one can work as an engineer in Australia who has been assessed as 233914 Engg. Technologist? Or do we have to find all the jobs which are advertised with technologist designation?
> 
> ...


Assessment doesn't matter.


----------



## edy_mercado (Sep 15, 2017)

Hi Everyone,

Submitted my EOI on 06/03/2017 with 65 points. Can the experts suggest roughly when can I recieve the invite? 

Thanks

Sent from my SM-G901F using Tapatalk


----------



## hsran (Sep 16, 2017)

Hey everyone,

I have got a Mechanical Engineering Degree (3 years) from a NZ Polytech recognised by IPENZ and Sydney Accord.I looked at the list of Engineering Technologist sub-categories and Industrial is probably the closest possible match.
Has anyone got a list of units that EA needs a person to pass, to be recognised as an Industrial Engineering Technologist?My degree is purely mechanical with a bit more emphasis on project management.

Secondly, I'm also an EA Engineering Associate (Graduate) as I have complete an Adv. Diploma in Mechanical Engineering at TAFE Qld. Would I be able to mix and match the units from both these qualifications to claim that I'm skilled enough to be an Industrial Technologist?


Cheers!


----------



## TimTamFan (Jul 27, 2017)

hsran said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I have got a Mechanical Engineering Degree (3 years) from a NZ Polytech recognised by IPENZ and Sydney Accord.I looked at the list of Engineering Technologist sub-categories and Industrial is probably the closest possible match.
> Has anyone got a list of units that EA needs a person to pass, to be recognised as an Industrial Engineering Technologist?My degree is purely mechanical with a bit more emphasis on project management.
> ...


Hello mate,

Dont know if this helps at all, but here's what happened with my application to EA. 
I completed a mechanical engineering BEng (hons) which was listed on the dublin accord. I've previously worked as a mechanical design engineer following an apprenticeship, but since completing my degree ive only worked as a project manager. 
When I submitted my evidence to EA I was advised that my qualification meets the current requirement for Engineering Technologist 233914, in the 2339 other engineering professionals group.

Cheers


----------



## vjsharma89 (Jun 25, 2017)

edy_mercado said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Submitted my EOI on 06/03/2017 with 65 points. Can the experts suggest roughly when can I recieve the invite?
> 
> ...


May be, but for that you'll have to tell your nominated occupation.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Timmigration said:


> HI,
> 
> Forgive me if this question is not related. I wanted to know if one can work as an engineer in Australia who has been assessed as 233914 Engg. Technologist? Or do we have to find all the jobs which are advertised with technologist designation?
> 
> ...


ET and all these assessment are only for migration. No employer will ask you about your MSA but your degree and experience.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

edy_mercado said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Submitted my EOI on 06/03/2017 with 65 points. Can the experts suggest roughly when can I recieve the invite?
> 
> ...


Hard to tell anything. We haven't yet had any 65 pointers getting invite. After 2-3 rounds of 65 pointers movement, then one can actually make any assumptions.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

hsran said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I have got a Mechanical Engineering Degree (3 years) from a NZ Polytech recognised by IPENZ and Sydney Accord.I looked at the list of Engineering Technologist sub-categories and Industrial is probably the closest possible match.
> Has anyone got a list of units that EA needs a person to pass, to be recognised as an Industrial Engineering Technologist?My degree is purely mechanical with a bit more emphasis on project management.
> ...


There is no such thing as Industrial Engineering Technologist. All Engineering Technologist is now under one code of 233914. 

If your degree is recognised as Sydney Accord, then you get straight forward 233914 without any CDR or anything and it's by default. No need to worry about mix or match subject or units.


----------



## hsran (Sep 16, 2017)

Cheers @TimTamFan and @zaback21.


----------



## sho3ib91 (Jul 3, 2017)

Guys if I re write my cdr and submitted again to EA but this time I write a good one will there be a chance to be assessed as a PE? I have a friend who was me in college and we work at the same company amd same projects and same duration and he got PE. So should I re submit it and try to make it better or there is no hope once they already gave me ET? Any similar cases?

Sent from my SM-J510H using Tapatalk


----------



## Leonidus (Sep 6, 2017)

sho3ib91 said:


> Guys if I re write my cdr and submitted again to EA but this time I write a good one will there be a chance to be assessed as a PE? I have a friend who was me in college and we work at the same company amd same projects and same duration and he got PE. So should I re submit it and try to make it better or there is no hope once they already gave me ET? Any similar cases?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J510H using Tapatalk[/QUOTE?
> 
> Mate I think you should wait for the next round which is in two days before you jump onto this. Even if u do get another EA assessment, wouldn't that put you in the bottom of the pile ?


----------



## vvin (Sep 2, 2017)

sho3ib91 said:


> Guys if I re write my cdr and submitted again to EA but this time I write a good one will there be a chance to be assessed as a PE? I have a friend who was me in college and we work at the same company amd same projects and same duration and he got PE. So should I re submit it and try to make it better or there is no hope once they already gave me ET? Any similar cases?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J510H using Tapatalk


I was having the same situation Assessor said to resubmit 2 CDR or accept the outcome as ET. I had taken the help of professionals and submitted my CDR and within hours they said we are giving your assessment as ET like they don't care or even gone through CDR.


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

My Dear Friends,

We have got our grant on 15th September 2017. Thank you all for your support and wishes.

I wish each and everyone of you success in your journey.


----------



## vivinlobo (Nov 15, 2016)

Guys something important I got on Skill select.
For Engineering Technologists the last invitation given was on *27/08/2017* on September 06th invitation round.
It moved 20 days from the last cut off date for 70 pointers.

You can search cut-off date in skill select.


----------



## Leonidus (Sep 6, 2017)

Leonidus said:


> vivinlobo said:
> 
> 
> > Leonidus said:
> ...


Hi
Yes, I had posted this the very next day after the results were announced online. Does this mean we can expect some good news in the upcoming invitation round?


----------



## vivinlobo (Nov 15, 2016)

Leonidus said:


> Hi
> Yes, I had posted this the very next day after the results were announced online. Does this mean we can expect some good news in the upcoming invitation round?


if it is the exact pattern of invitation numbers then it should touch 65


----------



## phoenix134 (Oct 8, 2016)

Hey guys

Lodged my Visa yesterday, uploading all the necessary docs (Thanks to this & a few more threads on this forum)

I had done MHD & generated the HAP ID before lodging the visa, Should I upload the e Medical referral letter generated or just take the Medicals & let the diagnostics people upload the medicals results ?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

phoenix134 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Lodged my Visa yesterday, uploading all the necessary docs (Thanks to this & a few more threads on this forum)
> 
> I had done MHD & generated the HAP ID before lodging the visa, Should I upload the e Medical referral letter generated or just take the Medicals & let the diagnostics people upload the medicals results ?


No point uploading a blank eMedical letter. Take the medical asap so CO doesn't have to ask for it and you get CO Contact and get back in the queue.

After you done your medical, clinic/hospital will upload them to DIBP.

But if you want, you can upload a copy of the referral letter after they have uploaded in the eMedical. It will have your picture and saying clear next to your test and things.

Here: https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient

Your referral letter will update after you take your medical and results are submitted to DIBP.


----------



## phoenix134 (Oct 8, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> No point uploading a blank eMedical letter. Take the medical asap so CO doesn't have to ask for it and you get CO Contact and get back in the queue.
> 
> After you done your medical, clinic/hospital will upload them to DIBP.
> 
> ...


Thank you brother


----------



## sho3ib91 (Jul 3, 2017)

Leonidus said:


> sho3ib91 said:
> 
> 
> > Guys if I re write my cdr and submitted again to EA but this time I write a good one will there be a chance to be assessed as a PE? I have a friend who was me in college and we work at the same company amd same projects and same duration and he got PE. So should I re submit it and try to make it better or there is no hope once they already gave me ET? Any similar cases?
> ...


----------



## sho3ib91 (Jul 3, 2017)

vvin said:


> I was having the same situation Assessor said to resubmit 2 CDR or accept the outcome as ET. I had taken the help of professionals and submitted my CDR and within hours they said we are giving your assessment as ET like they don't care or even gone through CDR.


I submitted my CDR and the assessor did not give me a chance to re write them! He said he will give me ET! Do you think if I apllied for a new skill assessment there will be hope?

Sent from my SM-J510H using Tapatalk


----------



## vvin (Sep 2, 2017)

sho3ib91 said:


> I submitted my CDR and the assessor did not give me a chance to re write them! He said he will give me ET! Do you think if I apllied for a new skill assessment there will be hope?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J510H using Tapatalk


There is always a hope


----------



## rinhnam (Sep 19, 2017)

*Environmental Engineer*

Hi everyone,

I am new to this forum and I am going to apply for 190 visa, Environmental Engineer. Below is my points:

Age: 25 points

Education: 20 points

Work experience: 10 points

English (IELTS 6.5): 0 point

I have taken the IELTS several times, yet could not meet the target of 7.0 all band. Has anyone here apply for 190 visa, Environmental Engineer? Is there any chance I could get the state sponsorship with 55 points? I yes, is there any chance to get the visa grant with 60 points?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

*So 65*

So hope it will start with 65 points todays


----------



## dillipreddy (Feb 9, 2017)

rinhnam said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am new to this forum and I am going to apply for 190 visa, Environmental Engineer. Below is my points:
> 
> ...


hi,
1. Which code r u under
2. Never gonna get a invitation with 55 points.
3. Try for PTE 

Finally, get 10 points in PTE 
Dont keep hopes on State Sponsorship


----------



## vjsharma89 (Jun 25, 2017)

josygeorge000 said:


> So hope it will start with 65 points todays


As much as I want this to happen but it is highly unlikely. Almost all of the invites would go to half of August and half of September's 70 pointers. Remaining 5-10 will go to 65ers from Jan.


----------



## Leonidus (Sep 6, 2017)

vjsharma89 said:


> josygeorge000 said:
> 
> 
> > So hope it will start with 65 points todays
> ...


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

*so close*

Please rememeber the rule of thumb: Once you get an invitation, first inform members of the forum, then family


----------



## nikhiltvm (Mar 8, 2017)

Good luck guys!


----------



## iamryeye (Jul 4, 2017)

Any updates?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sho3ib91 (Jul 3, 2017)

Any 70 pointer received an invitation? I still did not 

Sent from my SM-J510H using Tapatalk


----------



## vvin (Sep 2, 2017)

sho3ib91 said:


> Any 70 pointer received an invitation? I still did not
> 
> Sent from my SM-J510H using Tapatalk


whats your DOE and points


----------



## sho3ib91 (Jul 3, 2017)

vvin said:


> whats your DOE and points


65 points DOE 5/1/2017

Sent from my SM-J510H using Tapatalk


----------



## vvin (Sep 2, 2017)

sho3ib91 said:


> 65 points DOE 5/1/2017
> 
> Sent from my SM-J510H using Tapatalk


This means again its full of 70 pointers 

god bless us


----------



## sho3ib91 (Jul 3, 2017)

vvin said:


> This means again its full of 70 pointers
> 
> god bless us


No I think no invitations were sent this round and there is a guy here with 70 points with DOE 31 Aug

Sent from my SM-J510H using Tapatalk


----------



## Leonidus (Sep 6, 2017)

sho3ib91 said:


> vvin said:
> 
> 
> > whats your DOE and points
> ...


Did u sign in to your skillselect account ? Sometimes the email takes some time to come through. You can just confirm by loging on to skillselect.


----------



## cdw1632 (Sep 8, 2017)

My agency said neither accountant (80 points) nor 2339 (70 points) got invitations this round. Very strange!


----------



## sho3ib91 (Jul 3, 2017)

I checked my skillselect account and there is no invitation! I think they did not send invitations to 2339 and that is really unfair because this was the chance of 65 pointers this round as September has the least amount of applications.

Now we will wait for October and if they send only 50 invitations on Oct rather than 100 than no chance for 65 pointers this year as backlog will increase!

Sent from my SM-J510H using Tapatalk


----------



## vvin (Sep 2, 2017)

cdw1632 said:


> My agency said neither accountant (80 points) nor 2339 (70 points) got invitations this round. Very strange!


what is the meaning of this can u clear in detail from your agency, please. and if there are no invitations send for this round then what does it means and why

very confused


----------



## vvin (Sep 2, 2017)

sho3ib91 said:


> I checked my skillselect account and there is no invitation! I think they did not send invitations to 2339 and that is really unfair because this was the chance of 65 pointers this round as September has the least amount of applications.
> 
> Now we will wait for October and if they send only 50 invitations on Oct rather than 100 than no chance for 65 pointers this year as backlog will increase!
> 
> Sent from my SM-J510H using Tapatalk


yes very true 

last year this happened also they missed one invitation round by saying because of technical problems.


----------



## serta (Mar 21, 2017)

vvin said:


> what is the meaning of this can u clear in detail from your agency, please. and if there are no invitations send for this round then what does it means and why
> 
> very confused


I think and unfortunately, it means there won't be any chance for 65ers anymore..


----------



## sho3ib91 (Jul 3, 2017)

vvin said:


> yes very true
> 
> last year this happened also they missed one invitation round by saying because of technical problems.


They have to consider 100 invitations in october or there will be no chances for 65 pointers!

They now wasted one round out of 4 rounds because with 50 invitations per round means only 20 rounds per year and there is a total of 24 rounds!!!

So this means if an invitation round could reach 65 points they could just delay it to another round until backlog is filled with 70 pointers and hence no invitations for 65 pointers!

Our hope now is that they send 100 invitations on October.

Sent from my SM-J510H using Tapatalk


----------



## vvin (Sep 2, 2017)

serta said:


> I think and unfortunately, it means there won't be any chance for 65ers anymore..


don't think like that DIBP sometimes misses the invitation round happened last year also for ET


----------



## vvin (Sep 2, 2017)

sho3ib91 said:


> They have to consider 100 invitations in october or there will be no chances for 65 pointers!
> 
> They now wasted one round out of 4 rounds because with 50 invitations per round means only 20 rounds per year and there is a total of 24 rounds!!!
> 
> ...


yes, they will be sending double because according to statistics last year 7th December round was missed and then next round received double invitations.


----------



## cdw1632 (Sep 8, 2017)

vvin said:


> what is the meaning of this can u clear in detail from your agency, please. and if there are no invitations send for this round then what does it means and why
> 
> very confused


I don't know any detail of 2339. My agency just told me there was no invitation for their clients of both 80 points accountant and other engineers based on their internal data. They guess that DIBP probably did not sent any invitation to accountant and other engineers, because they have some 80 points accountant clients who definitely should got invitation tonight. And if there was no invitation this round, next round DIBP might give double invitations.


----------



## cdw1632 (Sep 8, 2017)

sho3ib91 said:


> They have to consider 100 invitations in october or there will be no chances for 65 pointers!
> 
> They now wasted one round out of 4 rounds because with 50 invitations per round means only 20 rounds per year and there is a total of 24 rounds!!!
> 
> ...


Calm down man. One round delay will not have such impact like you said. The total invitation should be 150 in 4th and 18th October. If the points reach to 65 in this round, it will happen in next round as well. I know it is tough and unfair for you to wait another 14 days.


----------



## cdw1632 (Sep 8, 2017)

cdw1632 said:


> I don't know any detail of 2339. My agency just told me there was no invitation for their clients of both 80 points accountant and other engineers based on their internal data. They guess that DIBP probably did not sent any invitation to accountant and other engineers, because they have some 80 points accountant clients who definitely should got invitation tonight. And if there was no invitation this round, next round DIBP might give double invitations.


My agency said the DIBP might got some technical issue or bug This is a NORMAL performance of their system


----------



## cdw1632 (Sep 8, 2017)

Agency news, 70 points ET DOE 0902 got invitation!


----------



## mtakkol (Jun 9, 2014)

cdw1632 said:


> Agency news, 70 points ET DOE 0902 got invitation!


Are you serious? Then only a dozen of people got invitation


Sent from my MI 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## sho3ib91 (Jul 3, 2017)

cdw1632 said:


> Agency news, 70 points ET DOE 0902 got invitation!


How is this possible it only moved 6 days!!!!!! Are u sure of this information? Do you mean 2nd of Sep?

Sent from my SM-J510H using Tapatalk


----------



## rinhnam (Sep 19, 2017)

Hello,

Thanks for your advice. My code is 233915. I will try to get 10 points in PTE though.


----------



## alpmzeng (Sep 6, 2017)

sho3ib91 said:


> How is this possible it only moved 6 days!!!!!! Are u sure of this information? Do you mean 2nd of Sep?
> 
> I can confirm that I received an invitation today, my doe is 30/08 with 70 points.
> 
> ...


----------



## vvin (Sep 2, 2017)

sho3ib91 said:


> How is this possible it only moved 6 days!!!!!! Are u sure of this information? Do you mean 2nd of Sep?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J510H using Tapatalk



so does that mean that again there are so much 70 pointers that they are not going to be finished getting an invite? or there was glitch this time in the system and very few invites were sent?


----------



## lupilipid (Aug 5, 2016)

alpmzeng said:


> sho3ib91 said:
> 
> 
> > How is this possible it only moved 6 days!!!!!! Are u sure of this information? Do you mean 2nd of Sep?
> ...


----------



## vvin (Sep 2, 2017)

alpmzeng said:


> sho3ib91 said:
> 
> 
> > How is this possible it only moved 6 days!!!!!! Are u sure of this information? Do you mean 2nd of Sep?
> ...


----------



## sho3ib91 (Jul 3, 2017)

vvin said:


> so does that mean that again there are so much 70 pointers that they are not going to be finished getting an invite? or there was glitch this time in the system and very few invites were sent?


This has 3 possibilities:

1) There were many 70 pointers and the cut off date will be in the beggining of September! But based on the current rate it should be close to 19th September 12 or 13 and maybe there were few invites sent out this round which will be good for 65 pointers in next rounds.

2) The cut off reached so close like 18th of September which will make our chances very high on the 4th of October round.

3) The 3rd and best is that it reached 65 points and maybe is still on the 3rd Jan or 4th of Jan.

So lets pray it is the 2nd or the 3rd option!

Sent from my SM-J510H using Tapatalk


----------



## dvulpio1 (Jul 2, 2017)

Perhaps there is a fourth option: they have reached 65 pointers but DIBP doesn't want to invite them due to their new policy. This is really awkward, as Accountants are facing the same issue. 70 points cuf off and no results in this round. All the 70 pointers have been cleared up. They'd rather not invite anyone for this round and wait for new 70 pointers to apply. That's just a plausible theory but that makes perfect sense.


----------



## vvin (Sep 2, 2017)

or maybe DIBP decided that hey 70 pointer fellas enough of invitations, now no invitation for you and let us clear 65 pointer backlog till this date


----------



## vjsharma89 (Jun 25, 2017)

vvin said:


> or maybe DIBP decided that hey 70 pointer fellas enough of invitations, now no invitation for you and let us clear 65 pointer backlog till this date


Sounds good but that is definitely not going to happen.


----------



## cdw1632 (Sep 8, 2017)

The agency new "70 points ET, DOE 2nd Sept. got invitation" means it based on their internal data. They only have one 70 points ET case is Sept. Doesn't mean that cutoff date just moved 6 days. MAYBE DIBP just sent 20 quota to 2339 this round? MAYBE the point has reached to 65 with DOE of 3rd ,4th or 5th of Jan but they didn't post or share their information to public? MAYBE 70 points just moved 6 days forward? Who knows? I am fed up of predicting, assuming and guessing. Let's wait OFFICIAL result or you can get prepared for another 5 points now.


----------



## cdw1632 (Sep 8, 2017)

dvulpio1 said:


> Perhaps there is a fourth option: they have reached 65 pointers but DIBP doesn't want to invite them due to their new policy. This is really awkward, as Accountants are facing the same issue. 70 points cuf off and no results in this round. All the 70 pointers have been cleared up. They'd rather not invite anyone for this round and wait for new 70 pointers to apply. That's just a plausible theory but that makes perfect sense.


I don't think so. Because they have to send double invitations in next round. It only delay the invitation of lower pointers to next round, but can't change the trend.


----------



## Leonidus (Sep 6, 2017)

Hi everyone,
I understand everyone is on edge about the invites, but let's just wait till the official results are out before we jump to conclusions.


----------



## vvin (Sep 2, 2017)

please update signatures people so that we know the points and DOE with posts


----------



## vivinlobo (Nov 15, 2016)

Guys how can one assume the cut off date was 2nd september for 70 pointers...just wait few more days dibp will declare the cut off dates...dont draw any conclusions...if they wanted only 70 pointers they would have made a declaration about it...pls trust only on the official data and dont panic and kindly dont cause others to panic...there is always a way out


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

dvulpio1 said:


> Perhaps there is a fourth option: they have reached 65 pointers but DIBP doesn't want to invite them due to their new policy. This is really awkward, as Accountants are facing the same issue. 70 points cuf off and no results in this round. All the 70 pointers have been cleared up. They'd rather not invite anyone for this round and wait for new 70 pointers to apply. That's just a plausible theory but that makes perfect sense.


DIBP doesn't have any such policy. They just invite. It's up to the no. of people which sets the policy, pro rata, cut-off dates and points.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

vvin said:


> so does that mean that again there are so much 70 pointers that they are not going to be finished getting an invite? or there was glitch this time in the system and very few invites were sent?


My assumption is it went very close to getting 65 pointers invite or almost there. But that is just my prediction. And I want to be positive.

Looking at the last 4 rounds of data: 
*
Difference between cut-off date and invitation date for 70 pointers:*

50 days
30 days
16 days
10 days

So, next one can be expected to have either between 5 to 0 days. My predictions is 3 days - so 17 September. But it most likely at least came close to 15 Sep. In next 2 rounds, we may start seeing 65 pointers getting invite.


----------



## vvin (Sep 2, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> My assumption is it went very close to getting 65 pointers invite or almost there. But that is just my prediction. And I want to be positive.
> 
> Looking at the last 4 rounds of data:
> *
> ...


So when the 65 pointers will start getting invites, as we know every invite is of 50 invites then what is your prediction that how much backlog is there per month?

as if we talk of January will one invitation round clear a month? I just want to know your prediction because as per my view when in the last fiscal year of 2016-17 the last invited 65 pointers were at the start of January then many people instead of waiting 6 months had jumped in the bogey of 70 pointers, and also comparing to last year trend when only 28 invites were sent per round the 65 pointers were clearing accordingly fast and current trend of mechanical engineers also shows the backlog getting clear fast with one month in one round.

I really wish that sanity will prevail and at least people who had filed EOI in 2017 will get invite.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

vvin said:


> So when the 65 pointers will start getting invites, as we know every invite is of 50 invites then what is your prediction that how much backlog is there per month?
> 
> as if we talk of January will one invitation round clear a month? I just want to know your prediction because as per my view when in the last fiscal year of 2016-17 the last invited 65 pointers were at the start of January then many people instead of waiting 6 months had jumped in the bogey of 70 pointers, and also comparing to last year trend when only 28 invites were sent per round the 65 pointers were clearing accordingly fast and current trend of mechanical engineers also shows the backlog getting clear fast with one month in one round.
> 
> I really wish that sanity will prevail and at least people who had filed EOI in 2017 will get invite.


There is not enough data to make any predictions for 65 pointers since we don't know how 65 pointers will move yet. 

But if I were to make it based on 70 pointers movement, well then sho3ib91 in October, DN7C in Dec and me and ganesh in Jan 2018. And Date of Effect will most likely not move past 25 Feb for 65 pointers before the quota runs out this year.

But these are all just speculation based on no data to back it up or make any sort of predictions either, just the feel I get from 70 pointers movement. 

And yes, these will be the last time 65 pointers will be invited in 2339. Next year 70 pointers will have to wait before they are invited.

P.S. I think there is something wrong with 2339 invite this year and it's not due to too many 70 pointers but something else which I can't even tell in an open forum.


----------



## Leonidus (Sep 6, 2017)

Hey zacbak,

Sorry for asking this again, but when was your doe? I'm just making a note of the early applicants for my reference. Mine is on 3Feb17.

Thanks.


----------



## lupilipid (Aug 5, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> And yes, these will be the last time 65 pointers will be invited in 2339. Next year 70 pointers will have to wait before they are invited.


You never know. DIBP may increase the occupational ceiling for ETs next year. 

DIBP rules are similar to Melbourne weather. Warm and sunny at one moment, nek minnit all rainy and cloudy.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Leonidus said:


> Hey zacbak,
> 
> Sorry for asking this again, but when was your doe? I'm just making a note of the early applicants for my reference. Mine is on 3Feb17.
> 
> Thanks.


This might help : 

*65 pointers: *

sho3ib91 : 5 Jan
vivinlobo : 12 Jan
DN7C: 21 Jan
ganesh.eng: 24 Jan
zaback21: 25 Jan

Queryman : 2 Feb
Leonidus : 3 Feb
TimTamFan : 6 Feb
sukar: 7 Feb

umarmakyana: 22 Feb
Oliveiras : 27 Feb
Mirna: 27 Feb
nikhiltvm : 3 March

dvulpio1 : 23 March
mtakkol: 27 March
miyer04: 3 April
serta: 10 April

I assume you have 65 points ?


----------



## nepal.alog (Feb 2, 2017)

Mine is 2 feb

Sent from my MHA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> There is not enough data to make any predictions for 65 pointers since we don't know how 65 pointers will move yet.
> 
> But if I were to make it based on 70 pointers movement, well then sho3ib91 in October, DN7C in Dec and me and ganesh in Jan 2018. And Date of Effect will most likely not move past 25 Feb for 65 pointers before the quota runs out this year.
> 
> ...


  i want to know that something else 

Sent from my SM-A720F using Tapatalk


----------



## Leonidus (Sep 6, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Leonidus said:
> 
> 
> > Hey zacbak,
> ...


Thanks a bunch!! Yup I do have 
65 points.


----------



## vvin (Sep 2, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> There is not enough data to make any predictions for 65 pointers since we don't know how 65 pointers will move yet.
> 
> But if I were to make it based on 70 pointers movement, well then sho3ib91 in October, DN7C in Dec and me and ganesh in Jan 2018. And Date of Effect will most likely not move past 25 Feb for 65 pointers before the quota runs out this year.
> 
> ...


why do u think that 65 pointers will move so slowly that the remaining all rounds will clear only two months of backlog? still, there are 750 invites left even if we take 500 for 65 pointers then as per mechanical engineering trend atleast 6 months of backlog have to get clear.


{And yes, these will be the last time 65 pointers will be invited in 2339. Next year 70 pointers will have to wait before they are invited.}

what do u mean by this statement


----------



## dboone25 (Sep 3, 2017)

Im 65 aswell ...but lodged 2 May 2017


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

nepal.alog said:


> Mine is 2 feb
> 
> Sent from my MHA-L29 using Tapatalk


Added.



Leonidus said:


> Thanks a bunch!! Yup I do have
> 65 points.


Cheers !



dboone25 said:


> Im 65 aswell ...but lodged 2 May 2017


Added.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

vvin said:


> why do u think that 65 pointers will move so slowly that the remaining all rounds will clear only two months of backlog? still, there are 750 invites left even if we take 500 for 65 pointers then as per mechanical engineering trend atleast 6 months of backlog have to get clear.
> 
> 
> {And yes, these will be the last time 65 pointers will be invited in 2339. Next year 70 pointers will have to wait before they are invited.}
> ...


Only 700 now.

2339 is not moving like 2335 or lets say like any other occupation. Every pro rata occupation is doing as predicted except 2339. In fact 2611 is doing better than expected, 2631 is on 65 for the last 2 rounds and it is usually the one whose DOE and ceiling and movement is similar to 2339. So, what's wrong with 2339 ?


----------



## vvin (Sep 2, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Only 700 now.
> 
> 2339 is not moving like 2335 or lets say like any other occupation. Every pro rata occupation is doing as predicted except 2339. In fact 2611 is doing better than expected, 2631 is on 65 for the last 2 rounds and it is usually the one whose DOE and ceiling and movement is similar to 2339. So, what's wrong with 2339 ?


yes very true and last year in this occupation even 60 pointers were getting invite 

and now all of sudden its all gone wrong


----------



## cdw1632 (Sep 8, 2017)

Yep! It's very strange for 2339. Since the last round (15 March) in last fiscal year. It has been for 6 months. Where do those 300 of 70+ pointers come from??? Compare to the moment in last year, the cutoff point was 60. It has increased 10 points in ONE year??? 
Think about electronics 2334, we both have 1000 ceiling and 50 quota each round. 65 points 2334 moved to 28 June!!!!
I believe most of us who lodged with 65 in Jan, Feb, March, April didn't expect the current situation. I was estimated there may be about 100 of 70+ and would be cleared in two or three rounds. 
Anyway, just wait official result in next week.
One more question. How does DIBP handle the WASTED invitation? If someone lodged two eoi? send two invitation for same one?? If one guy lodged some FAKE 70 eoi (just joking but possible) , what will happen ? All wasted? 
It is extremely unfair for all applicants. NOTHING is open to public No transparent except the number of point and date! We don't know how many invitation actually really sent to right people.


----------



## Leonidus (Sep 6, 2017)

Guys the thing is a lot more people are getting assessed as ET. All other engineering disciplines that don't fall under the core areas like mechanical, electrical, electronics etc are assessed as ET. So it makes sense that there are that many 70+ pointers from various engineering disciplines. Unlike Mech and electrical which are just core disciplines.


----------



## vvin (Sep 2, 2017)

Leonidus said:


> Guys the thing is a lot more people are getting assessed as ET. All other engineering disciplines that don't fall under the core areas like mechanical, electrical, electronics etc are assessed as ET. So it makes sense that there are that many 70+ pointers from various engineering disciplines. Unlike Mech and electrical which are just core disciplines.


That's true EA is giving everyone ET 

its hard to understand people have spent their 4 years on the professional degree with experience afterwards and all EA is seeing that oh it doesn't seem right give him ET


----------



## Leonidus (Sep 6, 2017)

Well yeah they are pretty outdated in the way the segregate engineers. I'm a mechatronics engineer and was hoping to get assessed as a mechanical even though my CDR reports were mechanical based I got assessed as ET :/. It also has to do with the core subjects you've done in uni I guess.


----------



## khicondeghet (Sep 6, 2017)

vvin said:


> That's true EA is giving everyone ET
> 
> its hard to understand people have spent their 4 years on the professional degree with experience afterwards and all EA is seeing that oh it doesn't seem right give him ET


I was also petroleum engineering, unfortunately, my major was out of list last year. That why EA gave me ET in this year. My DOE is 25/6/17 with 65 points. I guess I will have to wait for a long time :smash::smash::smash:


----------



## Ilay (May 19, 2014)

So i wasted my energy for nothing to be assessed as professional engineer..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Leonidus (Sep 6, 2017)

Ilay said:


> So i wasted my energy for nothing to be assessed as professional engineer..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


U can try and get in touch with your assessor and ask him if it's possible to get it assessed as ET, provided that you have done your assessment recently. They would require you to pay the fees again . If your lucky u wouldn't have to re write your CDR again


----------



## angeliceye (Apr 3, 2017)

Just a query mates,
is it required to pay the full visa fee (5K AUD -main applicant, spouse& child) after EOI lodgement?
even if not yet invited?
how about after invited but havent done pcc and medical?
just curious over here? as my friends agent tell them to pay in full amount. thanks


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

angeliceye said:


> Just a query mates,
> is it required to pay the full visa fee (5K AUD -main applicant, spouse& child) after EOI lodgement?
> even if not yet invited?
> how about after invited but havent done pcc and medical?
> just curious over here? as my friends agent tell them to pay in full amount. thanks


Visa fee is only required after invited to lodge visa application. Anyone can submit an EOI and its free. This thread has all the info one requires.


----------



## angeliceye (Apr 3, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> angeliceye said:
> 
> 
> > Just a query mates,
> ...




hi zaback21, thanks for your response. just got curious why their agent asks them to pay if havent get invited. my agent doesnt tell me anything to pay after lodgement.


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

angeliceye said:


> hi zaback21, thanks for your response. just got curious why their agent asks them to pay if havent get invited. my agent doesnt tell me anything to pay after lodgement.


Agent will try to grab you from neck by taking all money upfront. They don't care whether you get selected or not. All they worry is that there CUT is all received in advance.
If you want to stop processing in between , then they will put some penalty clause as well.


----------



## J J M (Feb 24, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> There is not enough data to make any predictions for 65 pointers since we don't know how 65 pointers will move yet.
> 
> But if I were to make it based on 70 pointers movement, well then sho3ib91 in October, DN7C in Dec and me and ganesh in Jan 2018. And Date of Effect will most likely not move past 25 Feb for 65 pointers before the quota runs out this year.
> 
> ...


Why would it be this slow? Last year, even when the slots were only 28 per round, the DOE moved about 2 weeks per round for 65 pointers. If the trend is the same for the first half of 2017, and since there are 50 slots now, the DOE should potentially move 20-30 days per round.

Is there any other basis on why it would move this slow? Would there really be _that_ many 70 pointers that they would completely overshadow everyone else?


----------



## angeliceye (Apr 3, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> angeliceye said:
> 
> 
> > hi zaback21, thanks for your response. just got curious why their agent asks them to pay if havent get invited. my agent doesnt tell me anything to pay after lodgement.
> ...


yup correct.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

J J M said:


> Why would it be this slow? Last year, even when the slots were only 28 per round, the DOE moved about 2 weeks per round for 65 pointers. If the trend is the same for the first half of 2017, and since there are 50 slots now, the DOE should potentially move 20-30 days per round.
> 
> Is there any other basis on why it would move this slow? Would there really be _that_ many 70 pointers that they would completely overshadow everyone else?


Yes, that's what should happen and is happening for all pro rata except 2339. I am not even sure if I will get invite this year. Only sho3ib91 on 5 Jan might get it. Not sure if it will even go 20 Jan the way it is going.


----------



## lupilipid (Aug 5, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Yes, that's what should happen and is happening for all pro rata except 2339. I am not even sure if I will get invite this year. Only sho3ib91 on 5 Jan might get it. Not sure if it will even go 20 Jan the way it is going.


Don't worry man. You will get it by this year. True, the number of 70 pointers are higher than expected. But 70 is not an easy score to achieve. Those who can get it, are doing it as soon as they can. It hasn't even been a full three months since the start of the new fiscal year. That's why the number of new applicants have been high. The number of new 70 pointers will decrease as the year progresses and the cut-off point will come down to 60.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

lupilipid said:


> Don't worry man. You will get it by this year. True, the number of 70 pointers are higher than expected. But 70 is not an easy score to achieve. Those who can get it, are doing it as soon as they can. It hasn't even been a full three months since the start of the new fiscal year. That's why the number of new applicants have been high. The number of new 70 pointers will decrease as the year progresses and the cut-off point will come down to 60.


You mean 65. It won't come down that much and neither will DOE move past Feb for 65 pointers. 30% invite is already gone and no sign of 65 pointers yet. The DOE for 65 pointers will barely move 2-3 days when it comes to 65 pointers I presume.


----------



## lupilipid (Aug 5, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> You mean 65. It won't come down that much and neither will DOE move past Feb for 65 pointers. 30% invite is already gone and no sign of 65 pointers yet. The DOE for 65 pointers will barely move 2-3 days when it comes to 65 pointers I presume.


Yup I meant 65. It does seem more bleak when you count it percentage wise.


----------



## vvin (Sep 2, 2017)

lupilipid said:


> Don't worry man. You will get it by this year. True, the number of 70 pointers are higher than expected. But 70 is not an easy score to achieve. Those who can get it, are doing it as soon as they can. It hasn't even been a full three months since the start of the new fiscal year. That's why the number of new applicants have been high. The number of new 70 pointers will decrease as the year progresses and the cut-off point will come down to 60.


you are the man !!! 

Don't worry guys I know there are more 70 pointers than expected and the reason possibly can be that most people had updated their score while waiting 

and 2339 occupation is not an alien occupation like others I believe starting from October things are gonna ease up 

The number of applicants even if we take as double than 2016 then also the backlog will clear at a good pace because even in last year 28 invites was there the invitation gap was moving fast 

rest once we see cut-off points reached 65 we can see things easing up with time

fingers crossed lets wait and see


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

lupilipid said:


> Yup I meant 65. It does seem more bleak when you count it percentage wise.


Yep it is bleak and hence the worry whether it will even cross Jan-Feb at least or not. And don't forget in Dec-Jan, we will get all those onshore students who will graduate and apply with 70 points and it will even get more difficult.


----------



## lupilipid (Aug 5, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Yep it is bleak and hence the worry whether it will even cross Jan-Feb at least or not. And don't forget in Dec-Jan, we will get all those onshore students who will graduate and apply with 70 points and it will even get more difficult.


Onshore students will not affect us. They will apply in their own specialized fields. Except for mining and petroleum graduates (I am one of them) but then again the number of students taking those courses are small in number and from my experience, many of them do not know about the option to get assessed as an ET.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

lupilipid said:


> Onshore students will not affect us. They will apply in their own specialized fields. Except for mining and petroleum graduates (I am one of them) but then again the number of students taking those courses are small in number and from my experience, many of them do not know about the option to get assessed as an ET.


And so are the ceilings of ET. It is not 5000 like Accounting or 2631. 30% already gone and it could be foolish to not even assume that there are at least 200 graduates applying in 2339. Heck, there are 4-5 unis that has Aerospace as the course + Mechatronics, Biomed, you can keep on adding them. Being realistic is more important that having foolish hope.

I studied at Sydney uni. Every year 120 students alone graduates from Aerospace. Almost same in Mechatronics and Biomed. That's 300 at least. Imagine 3 other uni like this. That's 1200 in only 4 + lots of other 3 year general engineering degree which will get assessed as ET. If you even take 10% of them as foreign students applying, you can assume at least 200 coming from Australia applying with 70.

And it is a very realistic assumptions of 20% coming from onshore.


----------



## lupilipid (Aug 5, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> And so are the ceilings of ET. It is not 5000 like Accounting or 2631. 30% already gone and it could be foolish to not even assume that there are at least 200 graduates applying in 2339. Heck, there are 4-5 unis that has Aerospace as the course + Mechatronics, Biomed, you can keep on adding them. Being realistic is more important that having foolish hope.
> 
> I studied at Sydney uni. Every year 120 students alone graduates from Aerospace. Almost same in Mechatronics and Biomed. That's 300 at least. Imagine 3 other uni like this. That's 1200 in only 4 + lots of other 3 year general engineering degree which will get assessed as ET. If you even take 10% of them as foreign students applying, you can assume at least 200 coming from Australia applying with 70.
> 
> And it is a very realistic assumptions of 20% coming from onshore.


I agree with your numbers but realistically how many of those international students can score 79+ in PTE, do you think? Not much. They would have just finished their exams in November and presumably met with an agent after their exams. The agent tells them you can get assessed as an ET but you need superior English. They book PTE - they will have to wait for about a month to sit the exam. They realise they can't achieve the score. So they go to PTE classes. Another one month at best wasted there. Book PTE again which would take another one month. Three months gone there and by that time the ceiling for ETs would be reached.

So, there is still hope for you.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

lupilipid said:


> I agree with your numbers but realistically how many of those international students can score 79+ in PTE, do you think? Not much. They would have just finished their exams in November and presumably met with an agent after their exams. The agent tells them you can get assessed as an ET but you need superior English. They book PTE - they will have to wait for about a month to sit the exam. They realise they can't achieve the score. So they go to PTE classes. Another one month at best wasted there. Book PTE again which would take another one month. Three months gone there and by that time the ceiling for ETs would be reached.
> 
> So, there is still hope for you.


Graduates of Sydney uni, UNSW, UTS, Monash, Macquarie, UMelb, ANU, RMIT are high class.They can easily score 79+.

They are not waiting for agents. Most are already prepared since they will be graduating and student visas running out. They know about PTE and already booked slots.

P.S. We are not talking about every Tom, Dick and Harry coming to Aus to study Accounting and they are getting 79+ and applying with 70 points which is why now even with 5000 ceiling, DOE of Accounting sometimes moves in minutes and hours for 70 pointers. And we are taking about high class engineers here who has lot better education. It's not easy getting into engineering.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

I have been on this board for long and I can tell you, only Oct-Dec will be the time when us 65 pointers will have to get our invite as these 3 months are the easiest month. Anything after 15 Jan will be crazy when EA will open their office after Christmas and suddenly 100s of engineers applying from Jan onward.


----------



## lupilipid (Aug 5, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Graduates of Sydney uni, UNSW, UTS, Monash, Macquarie, UMelb, ANU, RMIT are high class.They can easily score 79+.
> 
> They are not waiting for agents. Most are already prepared since they will be graduating and student visas running out. They know about PTE and already booked slots.
> 
> P.S. We are not talking about every Tom, Dick and Harry coming to Aus to study Accounting and still getting 79+ and applying with 70 points which is why now even with 5000 ceiling, DOE of Accounting sometimes moves in minutes and hours for 70 pointers. And we are taking about high class engineers here who has lot better education. It's not easy getting into engineering.


I can't speak for students in these Sydney and Melbourne unis as I studied in Perth. But my classmates' English is quite bad tbh. Also, we never worried about our visas running out as we are pretty much guaranteed the 485 visa after graduation. The majority of the international students I know (Engineering or otherwise) only started worrying when there was like 6 months left in their visa.

I think you give people too much credit. Most people are lazy. And stupid. And that's a good thing for someone smart like you. You deserve an invite after all your time and efforts. And I hope you get it


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

lupilipid said:


> I can't speak for students in these Sydney and Melbourne unis as I studied in Perth. But my classmates' English is quite bad tbh. Also, we never worried about our visas running out as we are pretty much guaranteed the 485 visa after graduation. The majority of the international students I know (Engineering or otherwise) only started worrying when there was like 6 months left in their visa.
> 
> I think you give people too much credit. Most people are lazy. And stupid. And that's a good thing for someone smart like you. You deserve an invite after all your time and efforts. And I hope you get it


Yes most are lazy I know. But 10% of the most makes up 200 at least and this means 500/1000 already gone this year.


----------



## mutapha (May 21, 2017)

Hi, I'm an UNSW master student. As a student of Go8 in Australia, I want to share with you some facts. To achieve PTE 79+ at every section is not an easy feat even for a high level English user.

Do you think that international students at "high-ranked" universities in Melbourne or Sydney can secure such score with their entrance English test to their university just IELTS 6.5 overall? I doubt it they can do such thing easily after 2 years of studying in Australia. Do you know that Chinese students always speak Mandarin to their friends and study by translated books. And an important fact is that studying in an English speaking country does not necessarily mean that your English skill will improve, and even worse it might decline.

For the current trend of 2339x, we don't have enough data to justify what actually happen. So we need to be patient for next few rounds, in the meantime if you think that you can improve your points, then just do it.


----------



## J J M (Feb 24, 2017)

With the current trend and with how the last DOE for 70 pointers seems to be close to the invitation rounds, I have a feeling in Oct/Nov/Dec there will be relatively less 70 point applicants and there's going to be significant movement for 65 pointers. At least to reach Feb-March.

Maybe in Jan 2018 onwards, things might slow down again but let's hope that doesn't happen.

Though with the next Oct round and if it reaches 65 points, things should be more clear on how things will progress from that point.


----------



## sho3ib91 (Jul 3, 2017)

You know guys I think there is something wrong! It is not possible it did not hit 65 on 20 Sep. I think that dibp wants to invite only 70 pointers in ET! I think there is something going on and Im waiting for the results to see what is going on. If it did not reach at least 17 or 18 Sep. Than there is definetly something wrong!

Sent from my SM-J510H using Tapatalk


----------



## DBG1 (Sep 22, 2017)

cdw1632 said:


> Yep! It's very strange for 2339. Since the last round (15 March) in last fiscal year. It has been for 6 months. Where do those 300 of 70+ pointers come from??? Compare to the moment in last year, the cutoff point was 60. It has increased 10 points in ONE year???
> Think about electronics 2334, we both have 1000 ceiling and 50 quota each round. 65 points 2334 moved to 28 June!!!!
> I believe most of us who lodged with 65 in Jan, Feb, March, April didn't expect the current situation. I was estimated there may be about 100 of 70+ and would be cleared in two or three rounds.
> Anyway, just wait official result in next week.
> ...


I think answer to your last question is the additional 18 invitation given by DIBP in last year's invitations.

I am new to the system little bit familiar with it. So this is my opinion.
Can any one guide any chances of 60 pointers till November second invitation round.
EOI - 60/189, 65/NSW - 18/6/17


----------



## cdw1632 (Sep 8, 2017)

Yes, there is might something wrong and DIBP has made soooo many mistakes, errors, bugs, technical issues. I have read internal invitation results of 4 Chinese migrant agencies, two of them have no 70 2339 case in Sept, other two got invitations of DOE 28 August and 2nd Sept. Moreover, I didn't find new 70+ case of 2339 created in IMMITRACKER. You can check it as well. It seems the 70 booming is coming to ease. But we didn't know any 65 got invited yet. Things same happened to accountant as well. One assumption is that DIBP wants to keep the cutoff point of accountant at 75+ and 2339 at 70 in this round, thus it might gave few invitations to 2339 and no invitation to accountant. but it is too strange, unlikely happen, they can just sent few invitation to 80 accountant as well. Why don't do the same thing? NO invitation for accountant and 2339. But this action only delays the point drop can't change the trend coz they have to send double invitations in next round, and also got a lot of complain.
So some agencies said it might be a mistake because the number of quota is manually typed into system. If the staff forgot type the number for accountant, the default should be zero means NO invitation! The mistake might happened to 2339 as well, the staff just typed "5" and forgot the "0"? Just sent 5 invitations to 2339? DIBP has made sooo many stupid mistakes in past few months, even many errors in official result reports! 
Another mistake might like 2631 and 2613 in the round of 0823! The DOE of 65 moved backward when point dropped to 65, from 8 March (in last fiscal year) back to Jan! It means some guys got invitations in last fiscal year and got invited again in this August! But DIBP will fix that! 
Anyway let's see the results released next week.


----------



## Leonidus (Sep 6, 2017)

Hy everyone, 

quick question, how do we post our doe details as signatures? Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## vvin (Sep 2, 2017)

Leonidus said:


> Hy everyone,
> 
> quick question, how do we post our doe details as signatures? Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks.


go to your profile and there is the signature column and there u can add details


----------



## vvin (Sep 2, 2017)

cdw1632 said:


> Yes, there is might something wrong and DIBP has made soooo many mistakes, errors, bugs, technical issues. I have read internal invitation results of 4 Chinese migrant agencies, two of them have no 70 2339 case in Sept, other two got invitations of DOE 28 August and 2nd Sept. Moreover, I didn't find new 70+ case of 2339 created in IMMITRACKER. You can check it as well. It seems the 70 booming is coming to ease. But we didn't know any 65 got invited yet. Things same happened to accountant as well. One assumption is that DIBP wants to keep the cutoff point of accountant at 75+ and 2339 at 70 in this round, thus it might gave few invitations to 2339 and no invitation to accountant. but it is too strange, unlikely happen, they can just sent few invitation to 80 accountant as well. Why don't do the same thing? NO invitation for accountant and 2339. But this action only delays the point drop can't change the trend coz they have to send double invitations in next round, and also got a lot of complain.
> So some agencies said it might be a mistake because the number of quota is manually typed into system. If the staff forgot type the number for accountant, the default should be zero means NO invitation! The mistake might happened to 2339 as well, the staff just typed "5" and forgot the "0"? Just sent 5 invitations to 2339? DIBP has made sooo many stupid mistakes in past few months, even many errors in official result reports!
> Another mistake might like 2631 and 2613 in the round of 0823! The DOE of 65 moved backward when point dropped to 65, from 8 March (in last fiscal year) back to Jan! It means some guys got invitations in last fiscal year and got invited again in this August! But DIBP will fix that!
> Anyway let's see the results released next week.


there is no other reason in this, the only one is the mistake which they will be graded as a technical error DIBP has done this many times before 

and for our guidance can u please tell the agencies so that we can check them to remain updated


----------



## vivinlobo (Nov 15, 2016)

vvin said:


> go to your profile and there is the signature column and there u can add details


I checked my profile I cant find the signature option.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

cdw1632 said:


> Yes, there is might something wrong and DIBP has made soooo many mistakes, errors, bugs, technical issues. I have read internal invitation results of 4 Chinese migrant agencies, two of them have no 70 2339 case in Sept, other two got invitations of DOE 28 August and 2nd Sept. Moreover, I didn't find new 70+ case of 2339 created in IMMITRACKER. You can check it as well. It seems the 70 booming is coming to ease. But we didn't know any 65 got invited yet. Things same happened to accountant as well. One assumption is that DIBP wants to keep the cutoff point of accountant at 75+ and 2339 at 70 in this round, thus it might gave few invitations to 2339 and no invitation to accountant. but it is too strange, unlikely happen, they can just sent few invitation to 80 accountant as well. Why don't do the same thing? NO invitation for accountant and 2339. But this action only delays the point drop can't change the trend coz they have to send double invitations in next round, and also got a lot of complain.
> So some agencies said it might be a mistake because the number of quota is manually typed into system. If the staff forgot type the number for accountant, the default should be zero means NO invitation! The mistake might happened to 2339 as well, the staff just typed "5" and forgot the "0"? Just sent 5 invitations to 2339? DIBP has made sooo many stupid mistakes in past few months, even many errors in official result reports!
> Another mistake might like 2631 and 2613 in the round of 0823! The DOE of 65 moved backward when point dropped to 65, from 8 March (in last fiscal year) back to Jan! It means some guys got invitations in last fiscal year and got invited again in this August! But DIBP will fix that!
> Anyway let's see the results released next week.


For the last part, DOE can go back. Considering there has been no invite for 5 months, it is possible.

Here's how: There are some people who create two EOI for 189. Now they took one of the invite in Jan but didn't used the other one. The invite of the unused one expired in March after 60 days but it was never withdrawn. The ceiling reached in March so the unused EOI couldn't get the invite in March.

Once the new year started, the Jan EOI got the invite again cos it's DOE is earliest. Hence, why DOE went back. When you think of it, you can see how selfish some people or agents are.

Plus one can suspend EOI lodged in Jan and resume this year and hence DOE went back.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

vivinlobo said:


> I checked my profile I cant find the signature option.


Click on *USER CP*, then under *Settings & Options * find *Edit Signature*


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sho3ib91 said:


> You know guys I think there is something wrong! It is not possible it did not hit 65 on 20 Sep. I think that dibp wants to invite only 70 pointers in ET! I think there is something going on and Im waiting for the results to see what is going on. If it did not reach at least 17 or 18 Sep. Than there is definetly something wrong!
> 
> Sent from my SM-J510H using Tapatalk


There are lot of things that is wrong. I don't think there are 300 people with 70 pointers when last year even in the whole year, I don't think there were a total of 60-70 in the whole year.

And if you ask me, if DOE this round didn't clear 70 pointers, I am not sure I will be invited this year. I will have to get to 70 or something.


----------



## J J M (Feb 24, 2017)

We should know by next round and the results of the last round. If it _still_ doesn't reach 65 pointers, then definitely something's wrong with ET this year. Going by the point system, it's not an easy task to get 70 points. You need Superior English _and_ Experience points. Not just one.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

J J M said:


> We should know by next round and the results of the last round. If it _still_ doesn't reach 65 pointers, then definitely something's wrong with ET this year. Going by the point system, it's not an easy task to get 70 points. You need Superior English _and_ Experience points. Not just one.


Exactly. And it is very hard to get experience points in ET since it is not assessed as professional engineering. And it is not easy to get Superior English either.


----------



## J J M (Feb 24, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Exactly. And it is very hard to get experience points in ET since it is not assessed as professional engineering. And it is not easy to get Superior English either.


There are a few people in this forum who have experience points as ET. So maybe it's not that difficult. The other option is partner points, but for that you've to be married first...


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

J J M said:


> There are a few people in this forum who have experience points as ET. So maybe it's not that difficult. The other option is partner points, but for that you've to be married first...


There are always some few people we know. Few is not 300 people or so. Same goes for Spouse, NAATI, onshore or Professional year guys.


----------



## babu91 (Mar 27, 2017)

Hi, 

I have applied engineers Australia for professional electrical
engineer on 5.09.2017 and received feedback stating,

"The three career episodes you have presented do not support an
assessment outcome as a Professional Electrical Engineer as are weak,
with very little detail of design activities, not written at a
professional engineer level and provide insufficient detail of the
electrical engineering work (dealing with high voltage and large
current) personally undertaken by you.
You needed to demonstrate the application of electrical engineering
knowledge and skills in your chosen career episodes, but you have not
demonstrated the competency elements of:
- PE2.1 Application of established engineering methods to complex
engineering problem solving.
- PE2.2 Fluent application of engineering techniques, tools and resources.
- PE2.3 Application of systematic engineering synthesis and design processes."

Assessor outcome:
This is a courtesy message to inform that the assessment outcome is
Engineering Technologist (ANZSCO No 233914).

My concerns are,

1. What reply, I should give. Shall I resubmit my career episode and
summary statement?
2.If they give certificate as engineering technologist, I cannot claim
60 points (for Electrical engineers-60 points)
3. Will it affect my job opportunities in future?

I am really feeling terrible. Kindly suggest.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

babu91 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied engineers Australia for professional electrical
> engineer on 5.09.2017 and received feedback stating,
> ...


1. Can't answer, better ask on CDR board.

2. You will need 70 to have any chance of invite. Neither 60 or 65 will do it in 2339.

3. MSA has no relationship with anything. It is just for migration only. No one will ever ask your MSA letter when you will be applying for a job.


----------



## Ilay (May 19, 2014)

J J M said:


> There are a few people in this forum who have experience points as ET. So maybe it's not that difficult. The other option is partner points, but for that you've to be married first...




Do you really have to be married? What about de facto relationship certificate given by NSW?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Leonidus (Sep 6, 2017)

vivinlobo said:


> vvin said:
> 
> 
> > go to your profile and there is the signature column and there u can add details
> ...


If you are on your mobile u gotta access the full desktop page, you will then be able to see all the options


----------



## Ilay (May 19, 2014)

Dear friends, I had got my professional engineering assessment with the help of someone who deals with preparing career episodes and summary statements. But he charges you for this service. I have hesitated so far to share this detail in case it might be against to forum rules. However, if anyone wants to consider this option, can pm me and i can give you the details of this person.

Just so you know..

Ps: I do not know how much he charges at the moment..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> P.S. I think there is something wrong with 2339 invite this year and it's not due to too many 70 pointers but something else which I can't even tell in an open forum.


zaback21, my good friend, drop me a PM :bump2: lol


----------



## dboone25 (Sep 3, 2017)

Ouch! That sounds deep, could you PM me..pretty anxious to hear your thoughts


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

dboone25 said:


> Ouch! That sounds deep, could you PM me..pretty anxious to hear your thoughts


ha ha ha


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

Ilay said:


> Dear friends, I had got my professional engineering assessment with the help of someone who deals with preparing career episodes and summary statements. But he charges you for this service. I have hesitated so far to share this detail in case it might be against to forum rules. However, if anyone wants to consider this option, can pm me and i can give you the details of this person.
> 
> Just so you know..
> 
> ...




Maybe you were lucky to get away with it! I wouldn't recommend anyone else writing my career episodes at least. Besides, there is always a risk of being exposed in front of EA.

The risk outweighs any benefits the so called services offer!


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

DN7C said:


> ha ha ha




Guys, the suspense is killing!


----------



## Ilay (May 19, 2014)

shets said:


> Maybe you were lucky to get away with it! I wouldn't recommend anyone else writing my career episodes at least. Besides, there is always a risk of being exposed in front of EA.
> 
> 
> 
> The risk outweighs any benefits the so called services offer!




Dont mistake the help for cheating my friend. I have written every single word of my career episodes and other details, which was not an easy process at all with an outcome of 6 in writing from IELTS..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

Ilay said:


> Dont mistake the help for cheating my friend. I have written every single word of my career episodes and other details, which was not an easy process at all with an outcome of 6 in writing from IELTS..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




As per process, an individual is required to submit CDR on his/her own efforts. I did not mention a word on your CDR efforts.

However, it is not recommended to take external help. The person concerned may be doing an amazing job. EA has a software in place to detect "plagiarism". This could be mere references from the internet, similar word styling, etc. Browse this forum itself and you will find many such instances.

Of course, a person wouldn't want a ban for 12 months at the risk of being helped in drafting the best CDR!

To each his own!


----------



## Ilay (May 19, 2014)

Ilay said:


> Dont mistake the help for cheating my friend. I have written every single word of my career episodes and other details, which was not an easy process at all with an outcome of 6 in writing from IELTS..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




Besides you need to back up your claims with evidences.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ilay (May 19, 2014)

shets said:


> As per process, an individual is required to submit CDR on his/her own efforts. I did not mention a word on your CDR efforts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It is one's responsibility to resort to plagiarism. My man is legit and all he does is to guide you a long the way so that you won't be assessed as something that you are not just because you do not understand the requirements of getting assessed as what you have really studied or had experience of. At the end of the day everybody's education and work experience is unique. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TimTamFan (Jul 27, 2017)

shets said:


> DN7C said:
> 
> 
> > ha ha ha
> ...



Zaback21 we need to know! Go on, we wont tell anyone, we're all friends here! Ha


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

TimTamFan said:


> Zaback21 we need to know! Go on, we wont tell anyone, we're all friends here! Ha




After all, DIBP won't go to the extent of tracing IP addresses!


----------



## maraikayer (Feb 28, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> P.S. I think there is something wrong with 2339 invite this year and it's not due to too many 70 pointers but something else which I can't even tell in an open forum.


Really anxious to know what it could be. At least give us some hint


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

TimTamFan said:


> Zaback21 we need to know! Go on, we wont tell anyone, we're all friends here! Ha


I think you guys already said it. Something not right. Not worried about IP address lol.


----------



## 10cu5T (Jul 14, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> I think you guys already said it. Something not right. Not worried about IP address lol.


we are all in the same boat..you better tell us if its sinking or our deaths are on your head xD

Sent from my VIE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

10cu5T said:


> we are all in the same boat..you better tell us if its sinking or our deaths are on your head xD
> 
> Sent from my VIE-L29 using Tapatalk


Ha ha. I wish it be better and hope for the best. Hope DOE moved with 3 days of 20 Sep, so 17 Sep at least.


----------



## 10cu5T (Jul 14, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Ha ha. I wish it be better and hope for the best. Hope DOE moved with 3 days of 20 Sep, so 17 Sep at least.


I submitted an informal review on my EA assessment.. let's see how it turns out..lol

Sent from my VIE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

10cu5T said:


> I submitted an informal review on my EA assessment.. let's see how it turns out..lol
> 
> Sent from my VIE-L29 using Tapatalk


Good luck mate. Hope it goes well but EA track record says it is very unlikely anything will change unless you are a lucky one !


----------



## 10cu5T (Jul 14, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Good luck mate. Hope it goes well but EA track record says it is very unlikely anything will change unless you are a lucky one !


it was like 280 dollas.. I know there's a high chance nothing might change but its better then sitting ducks.. I d rather try and fail then not try at all.. and sit around sulking later how if I spent some money..things could have changed.. anyway I will keep you guys posted on what happens..

Sent from my VIE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## people92 (Sep 23, 2017)

233914 Engineering Technologist, 55+5

My timeline

15 June 17 - Submitted VIC SS Application Form
4 July 17 - Nominated by VIC
4 July 17 - Submitted visa subclass 190
6 July 17 - Health assessment
22 September 17 - Direct grant


----------



## Ilay (May 19, 2014)

Dear friends, does anyone know whether we can submit EOI without getting skill assessment yet but have applied for skill assessment? I know that it cannot be done without english exam result but what about without a positive skill assessment yet? Would the CO refuse the application because the assessment outcome is later than the date of EOI?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

people92 said:


> 233914 Engineering Technologist, 55+5
> 
> My timeline
> 
> ...



Congratulations!


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

Ilay said:


> Dear friends, does anyone know whether we can submit EOI without getting skill assessment yet but have applied for skill assessment? I know that it cannot be done without english exam result but what about without a positive skill assessment yet? Would the CO refuse the application because the assessment outcome is later than the date of EOI?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




Without a skill assessment you would not get the points for education and experience. You can submit an EOI but your point score would be very less. You would be required to submit the skill assessment letter if you want to claim points for education and experience.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ilay (May 19, 2014)

ghoshsudeep79 said:


> Without a skill assessment you would not get the points for education and experience. You can submit an EOI but your point score would be very less. You would be required to submit the skill assessment letter if you want to claim points for education and experience.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thanks my friend.

So you need to upload the outcome letter as you submit the EOI? I thought we just need to click an option to claim points as it is not the actual assessment but just to get in the queue for invitation.

I remember reading somewhere, I do not remember where, which said you should have applied for assessment although it has not been assessed yet. Or was it for police certificate.. 

But anyway, thanks heaps!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mtakkol (Jun 9, 2014)

ghoshsudeep79 said:


> Without a skill assessment you would not get the points for education and experience. You can submit an EOI but your point score would be very less. You would be required to submit the skill assessment letter if you want to claim points for education and experience.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I submitted my eoi, but I don't remember that we uploaded outcome letter. Maybe we filled in the reference number of the outcome letter. Right? 

Sent from my MI 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Ilay said:


> Dear friends, does anyone know whether we can submit EOI without getting skill assessment yet but have applied for skill assessment? I know that it cannot be done without english exam result but what about without a positive skill assessment yet? Would the CO refuse the application because the assessment outcome is later than the date of EOI?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I will suggest opening SkillSelect and starting an EOI. You will see what you will need. It is the best way. 

People get confused and asks a lot of questions, but the best solution is to start try submitting one and then you will know what is required.


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

mtakkol said:


> I submitted my eoi, but I don't remember that we uploaded outcome letter. Maybe we filled in the reference number of the outcome letter. Right?
> 
> Sent from my MI 5s using Tapatalk




Yes, reference letter of the assessment has to be provided.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vjsharma89 (Jun 25, 2017)

Ilay said:


> Thanks my friend.
> 
> So you need to upload the outcome letter as you submit the EOI? I thought we just need to click an option to claim points as it is not the actual assessment but just to get in the queue for invitation.
> 
> ...



As you submit the EOI, you don't need to upload any documents. Engineers Australia ID is required though. Your assessment has to be done prior submitting an EOI as only then you can claim points.
No other way of getting ahead in the queue of EOIs.


----------



## Ilay (May 19, 2014)

vjsharma89 said:


> As you submit the EOI, you don't need to upload any documents. Engineers Australia ID is required though. Your assessment has to be done prior submitting an EOI as only then you can claim points.
> 
> No other way of getting ahead in the queue of EOIs.




My only issue is that i have been assessed as professional engineer which is not nominated by VIC, while ET are. I could be assessed as ET as well and apply for VIC too but it is almost the half price of PR..I thought I would have to pay for something which may go to waste..

Any chance states might change their skill list before the fiscal year ends? This year competition rate is too high and I am losing 5 points at the end of july..


----------



## mtakkol (Jun 9, 2014)

Hi Fellows, 
I submitted my eoi to nsw. But I also want apply visa 190 to Victoria State. How can I do it? I couldn't figure it out? Any help? 

Sent from my MI 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## vjsharma89 (Jun 25, 2017)

Ilay said:


> My only issue is that i have been assessed as professional engineer which is not nominated by VIC, while ET are. I could be assessed as ET as well and apply for VIC too but it is almost the half price of PR..I thought I would have to pay for something which may go to waste..
> 
> Any chance states might change their skill list before the fiscal year ends? This year competition rate is too high and I am losing 5 points at the end of july..


1. Yes, you can do that provided you submit EOIs from different email address. 
2. State nominations are highly unpredictable. It is not uncommon for states to add/remove occupations during a fiscal year.
3. I'm assuming that you do have at least 2 years work experience that you would get assessed from EA prior to submitting your EOI as VIC state nominations require at least 2 years of work experience in your nominated occupation.


----------



## sho3ib91 (Jul 3, 2017)

vjsharma89 said:


> 1. Yes, you can do that provided you submit EOIs from different email address.
> 2. State nominations are highly unpredictable. It is not uncommon for states to add/remove occupations during a fiscal year.
> 3. I'm assuming that you do have at least 2 years work experience that you would get assessed from EA prior to submitting your EOI as VIC state nominations require at least 2 years of work experience in your nominated occupation.


Do I need to have my 2 years assessed before I submit to Vic or can I do this after?

Sent from my SM-J510H using Tapatalk


----------



## vjsharma89 (Jun 25, 2017)

mtakkol said:


> Hi Fellows,
> I submitted my eoi to nsw. But I also want apply visa 190 to Victoria State. How can I do it? I couldn't figure it out? Any help?
> 
> Sent from my MI 5s using Tapatalk


I'm assuming that you are talking about Engineering Technologist. Please read my post above. Keep in mind following things
1. At least 2 years assessed work experience
2. At least 7 in IELTS in each section
3. Age less than 45 years
4. A$ 30000 finances for individual applicants


----------



## vjsharma89 (Jun 25, 2017)

sho3ib91 said:


> Do I need to have my 2 years assessed before I submit to Vic or can I do this after?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J510H using Tapatalk


Yes.
Read this.


----------



## miyer04 (Aug 9, 2017)

I have confirmed with Live in Victoria about the skills assessment side of things. You only need a positive skills assessment from Engineers Australia for your degree/occupation (for eg. engineering technologist, mechanical engineer etc.), and not for your minimum 2 years work experience. You only need to get your work assessed if you are claiming points for employment.

And moreover, is there any specific reason for using different email addresses for putting in different EOI's. I confirmed with one of the agents, and he reckons there should not be an issue if you use the same e-mail address.


----------



## honeymefeb14 (Jul 19, 2017)

vjsharma89 said:


> I'm assuming that you are talking about Engineering Technologist. Please read my post above. Keep in mind following things
> 1. At least 2 years assessed work experience
> 2. At least 7 in IELTS in each section
> 3. Age less than 45 years
> 4. A$ 30000 finances for individual applicants


Are these finances need to be in the liquid form?


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

honeymefeb14 said:


> Are these finances need to be in the liquid form?




Victoria as a state will not need proof of your funds. However, since it is a visa application, you can never completely rule out anything!

The answer to your question is No. You will need to declare/mention AUD 30000/- for 1 person & AUD 35000/- for 2 people which can be in any form property, gold, cash, etc..


----------



## sho3ib91 (Jul 3, 2017)

miyer04 said:


> I have confirmed with Live in Victoria about the skills assessment side of things. You only need a positive skills assessment from Engineers Australia for your degree/occupation (for eg. engineering technologist, mechanical engineer etc.), and not for your minimum 2 years work experience. You only need to get your work assessed if you are claiming points for employment.
> 
> And moreover, is there any specific reason for using different email addresses for putting in different EOI's. I confirmed with one of the agents, and he reckons there should not be an issue if you use the same e-mail address.


Please your help! I have a positive outcome from EA with Engineering Technologist but I did not have my skill work experience assessed! So can I apply?

Sent from my SM-J510H using Tapatalk


----------



## sho3ib91 (Jul 3, 2017)

sho3ib91 said:


> Please your help! I have a positive outcome from EA with Engineering Technologist but I did not have my skill work experience assessed! So can I apply?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J510H using Tapatalk


And if so how will they know I have the minimum work experience?

Sent from my SM-J510H using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

sho3ib91 said:


> And if so how will they know I have the minimum work experience?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J510H using Tapatalk


While submitting your case with EA, didnt you specify your work exp?


----------



## sho3ib91 (Jul 3, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> While submitting your case with EA, didnt you specify your work exp?


I only got assessed for my qualification not my years of experienve

Sent from my SM-J510H using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

sho3ib91 said:


> I only got assessed for my qualification not my years of experienve
> 
> Sent from my SM-J510H using Tapatalk


Did you specify your work or not while submitting your case? 

what your assessment report actually say?


----------



## sho3ib91 (Jul 3, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> Did you specify your work or not while submitting your case?
> 
> what your assessment report actually say?


I wrote one of my CDR on my work but the assessment letter says that I have been assessed as Engineering Technologist nothing more

Sent from my SM-J510H using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

sho3ib91 said:


> I wrote one of my CDR on my work but the assessment letter says that I have been assessed as Engineering Technologist nothing more
> 
> Sent from my SM-J510H using Tapatalk


Whats your number of years of exp?


----------



## sho3ib91 (Jul 3, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> Whats your number of years of exp?


March 2018 I will have 3 years of experience

Sent from my SM-J510H using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

sho3ib91 said:


> March 2018 I will have 3 years of experience
> 
> Sent from my SM-J510H using Tapatalk


For less than 3 years of relevant exp, the points are 0. WHen i say relevant , it means that after some years deduction from assessing authority. In your case , if EA deducted 2 years, then you have only 1 year of relevant exp.


----------



## sho3ib91 (Jul 3, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> For less than 3 years of relevant exp, the points are 0. WHen i say relevant , it means that after some years deduction from assessing authority. In your case , if EA deducted 2 years, then you have only 1 year of relevant exp.


So to apply for Vic I have to have my 2 years of experience assessed?

Sent from my SM-J510H using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

sho3ib91 said:


> So to apply for Vic I have to have my 2 years of experience assessed?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J510H using Tapatalk


YOu have to mention all your exp and education details while getting assessed. Let the assessor decide how many years they want to deduct. 

AFter that you see how much is your relevant exp. If its less than 3, then you get 0 points. 5-8 years of relevant exp gets you 10 points and 8+ will get you 15 points.


----------



## miyer04 (Aug 9, 2017)

You have to submit your CV during the nomination procedure. If they need proof, they might ask your experience letter and/or offer letter for confirmation (it is better if you submit your details during the nomination procedure, so that reduces the time frame). You are not claiming points for your work ex., and in that case, you do not need to get your work assessed by the relevant assessing authority. Nowhere on the website does it say that you need to get your work assessed (2 years work experience is just a eligibility criteria)


----------



## mtakkol (Jun 9, 2014)

vjsharma89 said:


> I'm assuming that you are talking about Engineering Technologist. Please read my post above. Keep in mind following things
> 1. At least 2 years assessed work experience
> 2. At least 7 in IELTS in each section
> 3. Age less than 45 years
> 4. A$ 30000 finances for individual applicants


Thank you for the reply. About finances, we don't need to prove the amount. Am I right? 

Sent from my MI 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## mtakkol (Jun 9, 2014)

miyer04 said:


> I have confirmed with Live in Victoria about the skills assessment side of things. You only need a positive skills assessment from Engineers Australia for your degree/occupation (for eg. engineering technologist, mechanical engineer etc.), and not for your minimum 2 years work experience. You only need to get your work assessed if you are claiming points for employment.
> 
> And moreover, is there any specific reason for using different email addresses for putting in different EOI's. I confirmed with one of the agents, and he reckons there should not be an issue if you use the same e-mail address.


But how can you add another visa 190 eoi with the same email address? I couldn't find a "submit a new eoi" button. 

Sent from my MI 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## miyer04 (Aug 9, 2017)

Just go to the skill select page and click 'Submit a new EOI'. Then follow the same procedure to submit an EOI for Victoria by choosing Victoria as your preferred state.


----------



## miyer04 (Aug 9, 2017)

In the website, it says access to funds, and they also say ' We do not require any proof of those funds'.


----------



## Timmigration (Sep 1, 2017)

When can we see the much awaited statistics of Sept20th??
It hasnt been uploaded on the website yet.


----------



## Ilay (May 19, 2014)

vjsharma89 said:


> I'm assuming that you are talking about Engineering Technologist. Please read my post above. Keep in mind following things
> 
> 1. At least 2 years assessed work experience
> 
> ...




Hey my friend, thank for your kind reply. I know it is a silent question but does it have to be IELTS?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lupilipid (Aug 5, 2016)

Bit of good news. NSW have released their priority list for 2017-2018 and ET is there.


----------



## sharierH90 (Sep 25, 2017)

Hi zaback21,

You submitted EOI on 25th of Jan. If you haven't received you an invite on the last round then most probably in the next one you'll get it. Since everyone with 65 pts hasn't received an invite after January. Do you think there's any chance I'll get an invite by the end of this year. I lodged EOI for Engineering Technologist (subclass 189) with 65 points on 20th June 2017.


----------



## vvin (Sep 2, 2017)

lupilipid said:


> Bit of good news. NSW have released their priority list for 2017-2018 and ET is there.


Can anyone clarify what impact will be there of new list ? will NSW now invites ET

because looking at 2016 ET remained on their list but god knows why they were so reluctant to invite ET


----------



## lupilipid (Aug 5, 2016)

vvin said:


> Can anyone clarify what impact will be there of new list ? will NSW now invites ET
> 
> because looking at 2016 ET remained on their list but god knows why they were so reluctant to invite ET


well this year they haven't send out any invites. Now that they updated their list, they might actually start sending out invites.


----------



## vvin (Sep 2, 2017)

lupilipid said:


> well this year they haven't send out any invites. Now that they updated their list, they might actually start sending out invites.


yes but in the year 2016 they totally invited more than 4000 people but as per immitracker only 2 were ET 

so let's hope they send a lot of invites to ET this year


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sharierH90 said:


> Hi zaback21,
> 
> You submitted EOI on 25th of Jan. If you haven't received you an invite on the last round then most probably in the next one you'll get it. Since everyone with 65 pts hasn't received an invite after January. Do you think there's any chance I'll get an invite by the end of this year. I lodged EOI for Engineering Technologist (subclass 189) with 65 points on 20th June 2017.


Hi sharierH90 bhai,

It is very unlikely that DOE for 65 pointers will move anywhere close to June. I suggest getting 5 more points. Even I am not sure if I will be invited this year.


----------



## dboone25 (Sep 3, 2017)

On the same topic Zack looks like my EOI submitted in 2 May is not ? my like an invite this year...only problem im maxed on points as have superior English..such a struggle in the occupation at the moment for 65 pointers :-(


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

dboone25 said:


> On the same topic Zack looks like my EOI submitted in 2 May is not ? my like an invite this year...only problem im maxed on points as have superior English..such a struggle in the occupation at the moment for 65 pointers :-(


I know, hence the question, where does all these 50 of the 70 pointers every 14 days coming from, cos lets not forget getting 65 points is very hard.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

And its not like these 70 pointers applied in the last 5 months break and we are still clearing the backlog. The backlog is cleared, the new 50 of these 70 pointers every 14 days is a mystery. I wonder even if EA is assessing 50 ET every 14 days by any means.


----------



## dboone25 (Sep 3, 2017)

So they have already invited 500 people in 5 months?


----------



## maniunique01 (Sep 1, 2017)

sharat47 said:


> Hey hasansins, congrats on the invite. You will surely get the 189 invite next round no doubt about it. Did you receive an email from NSW for the invite?


Hey, Buddy, Congratulations to you first. I'm also an Aeronautical Engineer. Got my assessment done, awarded as Professional Engineer. 

I've applied for 190 Visa NSW with 60 points. Three Weeks ago. Do you think it's possible to get invited with 60 points?


----------



## miyer04 (Aug 9, 2017)

Its pretty simple. They want to hold the 65 pointers as far as they can, so that they do not face the same situation as last year. Last year, even the 60 pointers got invitation in August, and they ran out of invitations towards the end for people with 70 and above points score. People who lodged invitation in July with 60 points got invitation in August. Its our bad luck that we have been dragged into this mess. We will start seeing some movement in the next few rounds. However, we do not know how many 65 pointers will actually get invitation this year.


----------



## sho3ib91 (Jul 3, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> And its not like these 70 pointers applied in the last 5 months break and we are still clearing the backlog. The backlog is cleared, the new 50 of these 70 pointers every 14 days is a mystery. I wonder even if EA is assessing 50 ET every 14 days by any means.


You know bro Ive been holding this for a long time but Ill just say it! It is just about making the competition more competitive!

How do you think accountants have been flagged for a long time and than they increase by approx. the double!

Moreover, If you read the Engineers Australia review they say that the best engineers which benefit Australia are those without not much experience " It takes about 10 years to adapt a professional engineer" according to Engineers Australia and their reason is that when an engineer adapts too long to his work environment in his home country than it is more difficult to adapt in Australia!

So from this not all 70 pointers are more worthy than 65 pointers!

A skilled worker for Australia (Neglect the Australian Study as they will have an easier pathway Im talking about offshore) will be between 25-32 and with 7 in all bands in English and 3 years of experience which will add up to 60 points and if superior English will add up to 70 points!

If an applicant with an age from 25-32 and with superior English and less than 3 years experience than he will be 65 points and more benefit to Australia as according to Engineers Australia he will begin to adapt to the engineering environment of Australia as he did not get involved as much in his home country and he has superior English which is more benefitial in a country were the first language is English which is true!

A 70 pointer could have a wife which just adds 5 points and does not make him a better applicant! 

Also a 70 pointer could have 8 years of experience which gives him 15 points and he is about 30 years old and with 7 in all bands which makes him against what Engineers Australia said and he will not have the will and eager to learn as a 25 year old with superior English and still did not give much to the work environmemt!

The criteria is wrong and not all 70 pointers are more worthy than 65 pointers!

To tell you the truth it is just about people assessing again and again and again and more profit to EA and mkre Mind Games!!!

This was never a glitch in the system but it is like programming no invites will go to less than 70 so that is why no 65 pointers got invited!

If you see Electronics Engineers in 2 rounds there were only 20 invitations sent on one round and 24 on the second round!!!!!! Do you think this is a glitch!!!!!!! No!!!! This is the peogramming for the system is NOT LESS THAN 70!!!! So after no hope for 70 pointers to apply every 14 days the 3rd round they sent 104 rounds to replace the 50 invitations that were missed!!!!

That is pathetic!!! So the best way to make it fair is to change the point grid system or change the mentallity that higher points are always better as it is not always true based on what EA say and DIBP say!

Sent from my SM-J510H using Tapatalk


----------



## miyer04 (Aug 9, 2017)

DIBP have put the 20th September results on the Skillselect page. However, when you try to open, it says 401 unauthorized error.


----------



## miyer04 (Aug 9, 2017)

They have given 50 invitations, as the occupation ceilings value is currently 300.


----------



## vvin (Sep 2, 2017)

that's monstrosity 

There is no way that the 70 pointers are coming in every 14 days. and as we were thinking that the 20 sept round was a glitch but no as per the ceiling the 50 invites were again in the bag of 70 pointers. outrageous 

God knows what they want


----------



## Leonidus (Sep 6, 2017)

*October round invitations*

Hy everyone,
So for the october rounds, the total allocation has dropped from 1750 to 1250 per round. will this have any significance to ET? more over 65 pointers to be precise?
:mmph:


----------



## vvin (Sep 2, 2017)

Leonidus said:


> Hy everyone,
> So for the october rounds, the total allocation has dropped from 1750 to 1250 per round. will this have any significance to ET? more over 65 pointers to be precise?
> :mmph:


it will not have any significance for ET because in the month of August total allocation was 1000 

ET will continue to get 50 per round


----------



## vvin (Sep 2, 2017)

New information by iscah

Accountants according to the occupational ceilings received their full 239 invites last round. We had heard rumours that some people were creating FAKE EOIs at really high point scores (let's say 90 points for example). If this is true then DIBP make have invited these fake invitations instead of real ones. That would explain why we have not seen any real invitations and yest DIBP say 239 invites were issued on the 20/9/2017 
round.

Maybe that explains the situation for ET also


----------



## dboone25 (Sep 3, 2017)

That?s a possibility...if that were the case where people are creating fake EOIs then surly there when no invite has been accepted or processed what could be the time frame once that clears I.e how long does it take before they realise no one will accept the invite and cancel the EOI


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

dboone25 said:


> That?s a possibility...if that were the case where people are creating fake EOIs then surly there when no invite has been accepted or processed what could be the time frame once that clears I.e how long does it take before they realise no one will accept the invite and cancel the EOI


60 days


----------



## lupilipid (Aug 5, 2016)

Why on Earth would people create fake EOIs?


----------



## Leonidus (Sep 6, 2017)

That's just a very narcissistic thing to do. What are they even gaining out of that? to keep the points artificially inflated so that people who deserve it would never get it? They are clearly not gaining anything out of submitting a fake eoi....down the line its just gonna get rejected anyway......LOSING FAITH IN HUMANITY:frusty:


----------



## PK2PR (Sep 26, 2017)

If fake EOI thingy is correct then the obvious reason is agencies/people with lower points awaiting PTE results use it as a time gaining tactic as the EOIs for fake 70 pointers will be replenished after 60 days assuming it will, which I really doubt  but either way it will be a futile attempt. 

Solution: Border agency start taking fees for EOI submission


----------



## sho3ib91 (Jul 3, 2017)

PK2PR said:


> If fake EOI thingy is correct then the obvious reason is agencies/people with lower points awaiting PTE results use it as a time gaining tactic as the EOIs for fake 70 pointers will be replenished after 60 days assuming it will, which I really doubt  but either way it will be a futile attempt.
> 
> Solution: Border agency start taking fees for EOI submission


No bro because what matters is the date so if you apply a fake eoi and wait for the results only before the day for the invitation that it will count

Sent from my SM-J510H using Tapatalk


----------



## PK2PR (Sep 26, 2017)

sho3ib91 said:


> No bro because what matters is the date so if you apply a fake eoi and wait for the results only before the day for the invitation that it will count
> 
> Sent from my SM-J510H using Tapatalk


Agreed but if someone put up an EOI with 70 points before the next invitation round. He will get the priority, and people like us; who are waiting for the invite for the last 9 months will continue to cook on back burners :frusty:



DOE 17/01/2017
PTE: S 90 L 90 W 90 R 90
Points 65


----------



## sho3ib91 (Jul 3, 2017)

PK2PR said:


> Agreed but if someone put up an EOI with 70 points before the next invitation round. He will get the priority, and people like us; who are waiting for the invite for the last 9 months will continue to cook on back burners :frusty:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah but he will be on a blacklist for 3 years and can not apply to Australia! 

Sent from my SM-J510H using Tapatalk


----------



## sho3ib91 (Jul 3, 2017)

sho3ib91 said:


> Yeah but he will be on a blacklist for 3 years and can not apply to Australia!
> 
> Sent from my SM-J510H using Tapatalk


The real question is are those really fake eoi's or is it just DIBP making this up?

Sent from my SM-J510H using Tapatalk


----------



## PK2PR (Sep 26, 2017)

sho3ib91 said:


> Yeah but he will be on a blacklist for 3 years and can not apply to Australia!
> 
> Sent from my SM-J510H using Tapatalk


well if he has 60 days to accept the invite, since its a fake EOI so obviously he will not accept it, and he will get another chance to post a new EOI.


----------



## PK2PR (Sep 26, 2017)

sho3ib91 said:


> The real question is are those really fake eoi's or is it just DIBP making this up?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J510H using Tapatalk


I really doubt DIBP is doing this, this EOI system is deeply flawed and has loop holes. If we make DIBP aware of this , which I already did based on the data from some agencies. I think they will seriously start looking into this issue.


----------



## dboone25 (Sep 3, 2017)

I hope they acknowledge your letter PK2! My agent has was saying the same thing and also to point out that good people that do put in two or more EOIs never cancel the other one. DIBP know there is this issue and have no idea how this can be fixed. Perhaps a charge would be a good idea.


----------



## sho3ib91 (Jul 3, 2017)

dboone25 said:


> I hope they acknowledge your letter PK2! My agent has was saying the same thing and also to point out that good people that do put in two or more EOIs never cancel the other one. DIBP know there is this issue and have no idea how this can be fixed. Perhaps a charge would be a good idea.


Or even better skills assessmet and english reults should be uploaded within 2 days

Sent from my SM-J510H using Tapatalk


----------



## PK2PR (Sep 26, 2017)

dboone25 said:


> I hope they acknowledge your letter PK2! My agent has was saying the same thing and also to point out that good people that do put in two or more EOIs never cancel the other one. DIBP know there is this issue and have no idea how this can be fixed. Perhaps a charge would be a good idea.


I am not sure if my one complaint will rectify this issue; however, I do believe this forum its a correct platform to register our qualms. Extrapolating from previous trends no sane mind will admit there are 300 x 70 pointers for Engineering Technologist and 50 in 14 days is absolutely ludicrous 

Its a number game and assuming there are 100s of us who are getting some sort 
of consolation through this forum, and all of us know whats going on is not right.

Suggestion: instead of conjecturing, make DIBP aware of this!!! more complaints = more prompt action!!!


----------



## PK2PR (Sep 26, 2017)

This is how DIBP operate at the moment:

https://www.migrationdesk.com/threads/what-to-do-if-i-get-invitation-with-wrong-points-claim.42102/


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Accounting and 2339 is ruined. 85 points - are you kidding me !

2339 - 70 @ 8 Sept. Something dodgy is going on.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

You can say whatever you want, I am calling it. Fake EOI manipulating invite. We should have gotten our invite in August. And unless we write to DIBP and get this resolved asap,no one will be invited this year including a lot of the 70 pointers. Look at Accounting now.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sho3ib91 said:


> Yeah but he will be on a blacklist for 3 years and can not apply to Australia!
> 
> Sent from my SM-J510H using Tapatalk


How are you going to ban a fake person. Fake person doesn't exist.


----------



## sho3ib91 (Jul 3, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> You can say whatever you want, I am calling it. Fake EOI manipulating invite. We should have gotten our invite in August. And unless we write to DIBP and get this resolved asap,no one will be invited this year including a lot of the 70 pointers. Look at Accounting now.


That is just pathetic!!!!!!!!! I can not believe it!!!!!! If I did not get the invite on 3rd of October I will apply for a re assessment and try to get assessed as a professional Civil Engineer

Sent from my SM-J510H using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

lupilipid said:


> Why on Earth would people create fake EOIs?


There was a guy who posted in June asking everyone to post fake EOI to teach DIBP a lesson for allowing multiple EOI. That's why.


----------



## sho3ib91 (Jul 3, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> There was a guy who posted in June asking everyone to post fake EOI to teach DIBP a lesson for allowing multiple EOI. That's why.


I nust do not understand the fake EOI if the invite is recieved and he can not claim points to the invite date tha he is black listed so what is the point!!!!!!!!!

Sent from my SM-J510H using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sho3ib91 said:


> I nust do not understand the fake EOI if the invite is recieved and he can not claim points to the invite date tha he is black listed so what is the point!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-J510H using Tapatalk


No one is blacklisted. DIBP doesn't blacklist anyone. Can you blacklist Mickey Mouse if he submit 50 EOI/14 days ? How will that even aftect Mickey Mouse, he doesn't exist.

The whole point was to force DIBP to change their EOI process which DIBP won't do cos they don't have time and without any Accounting or 2339 guys in the whole year, DIBP will still finish their 190,000 quota before the end of this year.

So nothing will change, next year 2339 may not be in list and we are done. And that guy just wasted his fellow migrants life.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

And a fake EOI will wait 60 days before its first invite is expired and then it will get invited again since it will have earlier DOE. So, 4 months of nothingness.


----------



## sho3ib91 (Jul 3, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> And a fake EOI will wait 60 days before its first invite is expired and then it will get invited again since it will have earlier DOE. So, 4 months of nothingness.


Why teach DIBP a lesson and not get invited I really hate this anyway I will apply for a re assessment and if things donot go well than I will apply to Canada I am not wasting my time with a country which haswrong criteria!!!!

Do you know that me and my friend were in the same university and we were together in the graduation project and we even worked together at the same time in the same company and at the same project and we are still working there!!!!!! EA gave hima Civil Engineer and me ET can u believe this!!!!! Just because of a CDR!!!!!! 

Honestly this is the worst thing I could expect from Australia and nothing is right there are many ways to stop this and they do not!!!

Sent from my SM-J510H using Tapatalk


----------



## 10cu5T (Jul 14, 2016)

sho3ib91 said:


> Why teach DIBP a lesson and not get invited I really hate this anyway I will apply for a re assessment and if things donot go well than I will apply to Canada I am not wasting my time with a country which haswrong criteria!!!!
> 
> Do you know that me and my friend were in the same university and we were together in the graduation project and we even worked together at the same time in the same company and at the same project and we are still working there!!!!!! EA gave hima Civil Engineer and me ET can u believe this!!!!! Just because of a CDR!!!!!!
> 
> ...


I agree with this guy..something similar happened too me.. but thats just luck and besides the point.. what is in our hands is to.find a solution..maybe make an.online petition to ask the dibp to at least look into this matter... its better then sitting and sulking.. I am.gonna apply for an informal review today just in case.. just a question thought..is it possible that they actually take my ET status away? or does it stay the same or change? last thing I want is them saying that after the review process we have decide to even take away ur ET status xD

Sent from my VIE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sho3ib91 said:


> Why teach DIBP a lesson and not get invited I really hate this anyway I will apply for a re assessment and if things donot go well than I will apply to Canada I am not wasting my time with a country which haswrong criteria!!!!
> 
> Do you know that me and my friend were in the same university and we were together in the graduation project and we even worked together at the same time in the same company and at the same project and we are still working there!!!!!! EA gave hima Civil Engineer and me ET can u believe this!!!!! Just because of a CDR!!!!!!
> 
> ...


You are not grasping the concept. If he is not getting invited due to multiple EOI, he will make sure no one else does either. This will then force DIBP to reevaluate the whole EOI process but what he didn't realized is that 190,000 quota will be filled even without Accounting or 2339. And hence DIBP won't care.


----------



## lupilipid (Aug 5, 2016)

At this rate, I don't think I will get an invite either. I will be getting 70 points in Mid-Feb due to age (As long as I get superior English scores). I feel like it would be too late then. Freaking fake EOIs!

Well, I have tried all I can. Me not getting PR in Australia is just destiny I guess


----------



## Leonidus (Sep 6, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> You can say whatever you want, I am calling it. Fake EOI manipulating invite. We should have gotten our invite in August. And unless we write to DIBP and get this resolved asap,no one will be invited this year including a lot of the 70 pointers. Look at Accounting now.


Guys can we take this matter up formally with DIBP? this is ridiculous! all our hard work for nothing & just for some pathetic fake eoi to bog down the system and ruin it for everyone! how do we start a petition to get the attention of DIBP? :laser:


----------



## Leonidus (Sep 6, 2017)

or maybe get reputed immigration lawyers and the likes of iscah to represent our case to DIBP? They have to resolve this pathetic pickle we are all stuck in


----------



## vvin (Sep 2, 2017)

guys i have some questions

1. Every agency is talking about fake EOI but no one is saying anything about ET? do they think its happening only in accountants 

2. To file a complaint with DIBP whats the channel should we message them on fb?
and please if anyone had filed a complaint give us the format that what should we send them. We all should at least send the complaint to DIBP rather than sitting here sulking.


----------



## PK2PR (Sep 26, 2017)

Leonidus said:


> Guys can we take this matter up formally with DIBP? this is ridiculous! all our hard work for nothing & just for some pathetic fake eoi to bog down the system and ruin it for everyone! how do we start a petition to get the attention of DIBP? :laser:


Exactly we will not our hard work go in wane

First line of action for our member who are in Australia CALL THEM 133177

if not satisfied with their response contact Commonwealth Ombudsman on 1300 362 072 

Details of which written on their website

https://www.border.gov.au/about/contact/provide-feedback

they have to give us reply in 15 days as it is mentioned on their website.


----------



## PK2PR (Sep 26, 2017)

vvin said:


> guys i have some questions
> 
> 1. Every agency is talking about fake EOI but no one is saying anything about ET? do they think its happening only in accountants
> 
> ...


How to provide feedback
You can provide feedback to the us in a number of ways.
Online
Give feedback online using our online feedback form.
By post
Send us your feedback by post to:
Department of Immigration and Border Protection
GPO Box 241
Melbourne, Victoria, Australia, 3001
By phone
Call us on 133177 inside Australia between 9 am and 5 pm AEST (except Victorian public holidays).
Note: Feedback received through Social media is not treated as formal feedback for response and reporting purposes.

I suggest call them as the will reply you in writing


----------



## vvin (Sep 2, 2017)

For us who are not in Australia, I think we should put online feedback

and please can u type down a nice complaint so that we all can put that in a report

or at least tell in what manner we should put that complaint


----------



## PK2PR (Sep 26, 2017)

Leonidus said:


> or maybe get reputed immigration lawyers and the likes of iscah to represent our case to DIBP? They have to resolve this pathetic pickle we are all stuck in


These are Term and conditions of EOI

CONDITIONS OF ACCESS AND USE
Common Terms
This page provides you with the Conditions of Access and Use for the Department of Immigration and Border Protection’s website, called SkillSelect.

At registration, if you choose to accept the Condition of Access and Use by clicking on the ‘I agree” button, you will continue registering for the Department of Immigration and Border Protection’s SkillSelect. If you click the ‘I don’t agree” button, you will not be able to register for SkillSelect.

On subsequent visits if you choose to accept the Conditions of Access and Use by clicking on the “I have read and agree to the terms and conditions” check box, you will continue with your access to SkillSelect. If you do not click the “I have read the terms and conditions” check box, you will not be able to gain access to SkillSelect.

Expression of Interest can only be submitted through SkillSelect. There are no alternative ways to lodge your Expression of Interest.

The Department of Immigration and Border Protection will communicate with you electronically about this EOI. This may include receiving notification of the outcome of the EOI.

Conditions of Access and Use
By using this website, I agree that the following Terms and Conditions (being part of the Conditions of Access and Use) apply to my access and use of SkillSelect.

Security
For the security of this website and to ensure that this service remains available to all users, this Government computer system monitors network traffic to identify unauthorised attempts to upload or change information, or otherwise cause damage. Anyone using this system expressly consents to such monitoring and is advised that if such monitoring reveals evidence of possible abuse or criminal activity, such evidence may be provided to appropriate law enforcement authorities. Unauthorized attempts to upload or change information on this server are strictly prohibited and may be punishable by Australian law.

TERMS AND CONDITION
I agree
To provide true and correct information to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection and I declare that all information I provide through SkillSelect is true and correct.
That my use of SkillSelect does not change any of my obligations to provide true and correct information to SkillSelect.
That if I provide false and misleading information through SkillSelect that results in not obtaining an Invitation or refusal or cancellation of an Invitation to me to lodge a visa application, that information will be treated in the same way as providing incorrect information on a form or in person.
That the Department of Immigration and Border Protection can assume that any information on my Expression Of Interest using authorisations provided by SkillSelect is provided by me. Use of an agent or any other person to assist me with filling out my Expression Of Interest forms is at my own risk.
That my access to SkillSelect depends on telecommunications, internet service providers and other external factors. Department of Immigration and Border Protection does not guarantee:
the availability of SkillSelect during the specified operating hours.
That I am responsible for any damage to my computer, systems or software caused by any virus, irrespective of the origin of virus.
That I accept these Terms and Conditions every time I access and/or use SkillSelect, including acceptance of any changes to the Terms and Conditions.
That I am responsible for accessing and reading correspondence, notices and information provided by the Department of Immigration and Border Protection on the SkillSelect website and that the Department may assume I have accessed and read any such correspondence, notices and information.
That the Department of Immigration and Border Protection may cancel my access to SkillSelect where my access has been used to perform an unauthorised transaction or an act and/or I am no longer eligible to access SkillSelect.
That the Department of Immigration and Border Protection may make changes to SkillSelect at any time and with or without notice to me.
That if the Department of Immigration and Border Protection notifies me of changes to SkillSelect through correspondence, notices and information available to me when I access SkillSelect, then the Department will assume that I have accessed those correspondence, notices and information.
That any link to SkillSelect on any other governmental or non-governmental website does not imply explicitly by description or implicitly by location of the link or logo on that website that the services or products supplied are endorsed by the Department of Immigration and Border Protection.
That the information or materials which are offensive, pornographic, unsuitable for minors’ access or otherwise of a criminal or violent nature may be accessible through this site either as a result of hacking or material placed on linked websites. The Department makes no representations as to the suitability of the information accessible for viewing by minor or any other person.
Your information disclosed in Expression Of Interest
That I consent to disclosure of my information provided on this Expression of Interest including information in relation to skills, employment and education by SkillSelect and by the Department of Immigration and Border Protection to the employers who intend to nominate and sponsor for skilled visas.
*That I consent to and authorise the Department of Immigration and Border Protection to collect, store, use and disclose the personal information provided on this Expression Of Interest and any Invitation issued to me.*
*That I consent that the Department of Immigration and Border Protection will disclose my information to other Commonwealth, State and Territory government departments and agencies in relation to sponsorships, nominations and for monitoring or compliance purposes.
*
*Disclaimers*

That the Department of Immigration and Border Protection is not liable for the completeness or accuracy of any information provided by me where I do not provide information that is true and correct in all respects.
That the Department of Immigration and Border Protection accepts no responsibility for the completeness or accuracy of any of the information contained on or accessed through this website including SkillSelect and makes no representations about its suitability for any particular purpose. I should make my own judgement about these matters.
That to the extent permitted by law, the Department of Immigration and Border Protection is not liable for my loss, expense or damage arising from my access and use of, or reliance on, the information contained on or accessed through this website whether or not caused by any negligence on the part of the Department of Immigration and Border Protection or its agents.
That the Department of Immigration and Border Protection is not responsible for any failure in relation to any communications to me using SkillSelect, where I do not provide correct email address.
I assume all risk associated with use of the web site, including:
risk of my computer, software or data being damaged by any virus which might be transmitted or activated via the website or my access to it;
or the risk that the content of this website and linked websites complies with the laws of any country outside Australia.
That use of this website will be logged for the purpose of security and usage monitoring.
Unauthorised use of this website could result in criminal prosecution.

*Jurisdiction*
*That these Terms and conditions are governed by the laws of the Australian Capital Territory. Both parties submit to the jurisdiction of the courts of the Australian*


----------



## PK2PR (Sep 26, 2017)

as per terms and conditions that we agreed before registering our EOI it is incumbent on DIBP to disclose information about the people registering EOIs for monitoring and compliance purposes. As by now we seriously doubt DIBP is effectively doing their job in segregating legit and fake EOI, therefore we are in our rights to take DIBP to court to disclose this information in more transparent manner because DIBP is the service provider and 1000 ET quota is for 1000 other engineering professional not for some ghost EOIs.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Can you guys post on DIBP facebook regarding 2339 issues too. Cos all I see is post relating to Accounting and DIBP may ignore 2339 while looking at accounting issue.


----------



## J J M (Feb 24, 2017)

Any pointers on how to send a request to them without it sounding accusatory? We don't want DIBP to get defensive right.


----------



## vvin (Sep 2, 2017)

J J M said:


> Any pointers on how to send a request to them without it sounding accusatory? We don't want DIBP to get defensive right.


yes please guys advice what to write to them 
and we all will send it


----------



## J J M (Feb 24, 2017)

Took an example from one of the posts on the DIBP page

"Dear Madam/Sir,

Hope you all well.

It is noticed, by reference to the official report that has been released on 27 Sep 2017, that there were 239 invitation has been issued to applicant under unit group of 2211 Accounts with the minimum EOI points of 85 up to 15 Sep 2017 in the invitation round at 20 Sep 2017.

It is reasonable to doubt applicants who has been invited in the invitation round of 20 Sep 2017 has achieved 85 marks in a 2-week-period between 06 Sep 2017 and 20 Sep 2017, in which can be almost declared as impossible and some of these EOIs can be reasonable to be inferred as EOIs with fake information.

It is shall be paid attention by SkillSelect Team that the current EOI system has a major defect in which allow applicant to submit an EOI without any limit, in which means it will be easy to fake any information that the applicant current has and to claim an EOI with a high skills points.

This defect will lead to a catastrophic consequence that there will be no genuine applicant can be invited.

We would like to request that the SkillSelect Team to refine the system. There is no doubt that this defect must be fixed to ensure the Skilled Migration system to operate. While it can be for sure that most of these accountants invitation will not be accepted, it will be just and reasonable to put these quota back to the occupation quota of accountants occupation after these invitation is expired after 60 days.

It is unfair to all applicants if it doesn't change and fix as they have spent much time hardworking and made every effort to get enough points. Thus, please consider the suggestion and put it into actions.

Many thanks,
XXX"


----------



## PK2PR (Sep 26, 2017)

J J M said:


> Took an example from one of the posts on the DIBP page
> 
> "Dear Madam/Sir,
> 
> ...


we can rephrase it and add other engineering professional along with accountants because to give weight to narrative. but select reporting suspicious activity. Hopefully DIBP will not put this in turnitin last thing we want is to be accused of plagiarism hahaaaa


----------



## PK2PR (Sep 26, 2017)

guys if you are following DIBP facebook and amount of people posting about this fake EOI, I think it make sense we other engineering professional also register our reservations else they will only fix accountants, and we will only keep our selves to this forum.. .lets make our presence known on facebook aswell


----------



## Leonidus (Sep 6, 2017)

On it now mate! Making them aware of this situation seems to be the right course of action. I mean if someone has put in all the time/effort to post 239 fake eois for accountants, i guess 50 fake eois for ET is a no brainer. Rest assured we will do everything in our power to right the wrongs, but ultimately it all lies in DIBP's hands.


----------



## Leonidus (Sep 6, 2017)

https://www.change.org/p/dibp-refin...mpaign=share_page.share_redirect-fake_control


Guys, an immigration consultant has started a petition online for Accountants....it has reached about 500/1000 applicants. i signed up too...maybe you guys can help out with this cause as well


----------



## dboone25 (Sep 3, 2017)

Is there anyway we can create a petition for ET aswell...I?ve signed the petition for Accounting. Happy to add to any FB posts to DIPB. Let?s get their attention!


----------



## Leonidus (Sep 6, 2017)

I have posted on the DIBP fb page...if anyone has another outlet to reach them online , please do let me know.


----------



## dboone25 (Sep 3, 2017)

I?ve had a look on the FB page...where?s the best place to add to your comments?


----------



## nepal.alog (Feb 2, 2017)

Can anyone confirm about the state sponsorship. I heard many people received state sponsorship today.

Sent from my MHA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## nepal.alog (Feb 2, 2017)

Leonidus said:


> I have posted on the DIBP fb page...if anyone has another outlet to reach them online , please do let me know.


Can anyone confirm about the state sponsorship. I heard many people received state sponsorship today.

Sent from my MHA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## vvin (Sep 2, 2017)

nepal.alog said:


> Can anyone confirm about the state sponsorship. I heard many people received state sponsorship today.
> 
> Sent from my MHA-L29 using Tapatalk


it's a very great news then? which state are you talking about


----------



## nepal.alog (Feb 2, 2017)

vvin said:


> it's a very great news then? which state are you talking about


NSW

Sent from my MHA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## dboone25 (Sep 3, 2017)

Is that for ET state sponsorship?


----------



## Leonidus (Sep 6, 2017)

dboone25 said:


> I?ve had a look on the FB page...where?s the best place to add to your comments?


Ive posted mine under visitor tabs, u can see tons of msgs stating the same grievances by others on the same page .


----------



## vvin (Sep 2, 2017)

nepal.alog said:


> NSW
> 
> Sent from my MHA-L29 using Tapatalk


from where u know that there is no update on immitracker


----------



## dboone25 (Sep 3, 2017)

Thanks, can only see two posts in the visitors tabs...nothing about ET


----------



## nepal.alog (Feb 2, 2017)

vvin said:


> from where u know that there is no update on immitracker


I saw an update in Aussiz group page claiming many students/ applicants received NSW state invitation today.

Sent from my MHA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## dboone25 (Sep 3, 2017)

Ignore that last post of mine.


----------



## sharierH90 (Sep 25, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Hi sharierH90 bhai,
> 
> It is very unlikely that DOE for 65 pointers will move anywhere close to June. I suggest getting 5 more points. Even I am not sure if I will be invited this year.


Thanks for the reply bro,

Apart from Naati, I don't think I can do anything else. I'll just wait, let's see what happens. Anyway bro, wish you all the best.


----------



## vvin (Sep 2, 2017)

nepal.alog said:


> I saw an update in Aussiz group page claiming many students/ applicants received NSW state invitation today.
> 
> Sent from my MHA-L29 using Tapatalk


can u share a link?


----------



## nepal.alog (Feb 2, 2017)

vvin said:


> can u share a link?


https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1573768805979824&id=209974979025887

Sent from my MHA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## adityagaut (May 18, 2016)

Hi all,
Have anyone got an invitation for Engineering technologist -233914 this year. I have 65 points in total and have applied it on 24th June but haven't received any response yet. (almost 3 months passed)
I am quite worried about the time it may take , any idea's guys by when I can expect the invite.
Thanks
__________________
ANZSCO Code: 233914 Engineering Technologist
EA MSA (Fast Track): 29 May 2017
PTE-A: L 70, R 65, S 82, W 65 : 12 June 2017
EOI Lodged : 65 points/NSW 70 points : 24 June 2017 
Invitation Received:
VISA Lodged:


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

adityagaut said:


> Hi all,
> Have anyone got an invitation for Engineering technologist -233914 this year. I have 65 points in total and have applied it on 24th June but haven't received any response yet. (almost 3 months passed)
> I am quite worried about the time it may take , any idea's guys by when I can expect the invite.
> Thanks
> ...


No 65 pointers will get invite this year if the fake EOI is not fixed. And it means some 70 pointers could miss out too. Looking at it, I do think without fake EOI 65 pointers DOE can definitely move towards June-July by the end of this year.


----------



## PK2PR (Sep 26, 2017)

adityagaut said:


> Hi all,
> Have anyone got an invitation for Engineering technologist -233914 this year. I have 65 points in total and have applied it on 24th June but haven't received any response yet. (almost 3 months passed)
> I am quite worried about the time it may take , any idea's guys by when I can expect the invite.
> Thanks
> ...



Hmm we all are worried I submitted my EOI in Jan with NSW 70 points no luck so far


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

dboone25 said:


> Is that for ET state sponsorship?


No ET 233914 will get NSW 190 without 70+5 points, so it is better that all ET 65 pointers forget about NSW 190 or once and for all. And those who will get invite will not take it as they will get their 189. So, that means no 2339 taking NSW 190 unless you are Aero, Biomed or Environmental guy who usually have some special quota but looking at this years points, only 70+5 guys will get it even among those group.

So, lets stick to 189 or get assessed as professional engineer and move out of ET I guess.

If one can't get 189, then they won't get 190 NSW, so why waste time on such.


----------



## PK2PR (Sep 26, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> No 65 pointers will get invite this year if the fake EOI is not fixed. And it means some 70 pointers could miss out too. Looking at it, I do think without fake EOI 65 pointers DOE can definitely move towards June-July by the end of this year.


I think DIBP is also in shock hence they delayed the publication of these results, and usually on facebook their replies are prompt, I haven't seen a single reply to this issue.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sharierH90 said:


> Thanks for the reply bro,
> 
> Apart from Naati, I don't think I can do anything else. I'll just wait, let's see what happens. Anyway bro, wish you all the best.


At this point, I am not sure what is going on. 65 should have done it except if the fake EOI's could be stopped.


----------



## adityagaut (May 18, 2016)

Would it be better to give the test again and try to make score better ie 70 and then apply EOI again or just wait to get the bar go below till 65?
Any suggestions please.


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

adityagaut said:


> Would it be better to give the test again and try to make score better ie 70 and then apply EOI again or just wait to get the bar go below till 65?
> Any suggestions please.


GIve the test and update EOI if points increase


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

PK2PR said:


> I think DIBP is also in shock hence they delayed the publication of these results, and usually on facebook there replies are prompt, I haven't seen a single reply to this issue.


It's very simple. Last year before the year started, DIBP finished 450 places with 60 pointers in 1st month. So, for the whole year all 65+70 pointers used the 550 invites and even with 28 invite/14 days, 65 pointers moved well.

Now this year, people saying lots of ETs. Well that;s true but there are lots of places too. 450 more. And now if people says there are 50 people applying every 12 days with 70 pointers when in the whole last year I don't think even 100 applied, it is common sense something is not right. I tried saying it, but I didn't cos I was worried people might get wrong idea and create fake EOI.

Assuming 5 people applying every round among the 28 places last year every 14 days, if we assume it has increased by 5 times, that means there are 25 peoole applying with 70. This still leaves 25 places for 65, but we haven't seen any sign of 65, and now 70 is regressing. It is common sense.

People says there are lot more ET this year, well there are 5 x more IT guys that ET. But then 2631 already had 3 of the 65 rounds already. 2339 and 2631 have same pattern and are you saying it is normal for ET to not even have any 65 invite at all so far when all occupation went to 65 - the ones that usually are except Accounting, Auditors and 2611. It is not easy to get 70 points as on average max you can get in 2339 is 65 with Superior English.

Accounting is at 70 cos of onshore students + lots of bankers and financial guys with years of experience applying in Accounting + there are 20 times more Accounting people than any other occupation so comparison to Accounting won't work either.

Engineering has lot more quota since Mechanical, Civil, Electrical, Electronics, Telecom all has their own quota. The rest is here in 2339. So, 50 of the 70 pointers every 12 days is not possible by any means.


----------



## vvin (Sep 2, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> At this point, I am not sure what is going on. 65 should have done it except if the fake EOI's could be stopped.


hi

so the fake EOI will go away after 60 days then how will DIBP add those increased free slots to the ceiling because we have never seen readjusted remaining occupational ceiling?

and the fake EOI are gonna delay the whole system i think, and that will increase chances for more 70 pointers


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

vvin said:


> hi
> 
> so the fake EOI will go away after 60 days then how will DIBP add those increased free slots to the ceiling because we have never seen readjusted remaining occupational ceiling?
> 
> and the fake EOI are gonna delay the whole system i think, and that will increase chances for more 70 pointers


They don't readjust. And the fake EOI is not going away. Each EOI can get 2 invite before they expire. So, after 60 days, they will take the invite again since they have earlier DOE. That means 4 months of this mess.


----------



## vvin (Sep 2, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> They don't readjust. And the fake EOI is not going away. Each EOI can get 2 invite before they expire. So, after 60 days, they will take the invite again since they have earlier DOE.


 the EOI still remains there only the invitation got expire and that EOI is getting the invite again and again due to its DOE and high points, right?

but as last year we have seen ET got total 1018 invites so that 18 were an extra bonus by DIBP?

and do u think as u are in Australia and knows the system better that DIBP will take some notification and do some change? as there are lot of complaints filed, we can see on DIBP fb page people are ranting continuously


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

vvin said:


> the EOI still remains there only the invitation got expire and that EOI is getting the invite again and again due to its DOE and high points, right?
> 
> but as last year we have seen ET got total 1018 invites so that 18 were an extra bonus by DIBP?
> 
> and do u think as u are in Australia and knows the system better that DIBP will take some notification and do some change? as there are lot of complaints filed, we can see on DIBP fb page people are ranting continuously


Those 18 doesn't count. We don't know why only 2339 and 2631 got the extra invite and not others since lots more invite is wasted in 2613 and Accounting. And you can't compare 18 with 200/300 so far all of whom seems fake.

Me being in Australia makes no difference. DIBP will fill their quota of 190,000 with or without a single 2339. They don't care, they usually run out of visa to issue for a year around April/May. So, less invite means, better for them.


----------



## PK2PR (Sep 26, 2017)

sharierH90 said:


> Thanks for the reply bro,
> 
> Apart from Naati, I don't think I can do anything else. I'll just wait, let's see what happens. Anyway bro, wish you all the best.


NAATI results and examination will take about 6-9 months


----------



## lupilipid (Aug 5, 2016)

Are we allowed to curse in this forum? Cos I really feel like cursing right now


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

lupilipid said:


> Are we allowed to curse in this forum? Cos I really feel like cursing right now


Yes, you may proceed......


----------



## PK2PR (Sep 26, 2017)

DN7C said:


> Yes, you may proceed......


Bruv after looking at that progression to 8/ September 

I feel so naive compare to people how just enter Australia on boats and get protection visas and weekly allowance and then go to Europe for holidays.. .


----------



## J J M (Feb 24, 2017)

Is there anyway of knowing which all applicants were in that time frame of 27th Aug to 8th Sep with 70+ points. And if possible to look through their profile details or anything to assess for ourselves if they look fake or valid?

Because September seems to be filled with these fake EOIs. So at this rate, the DOE would potentially take AGES to clear September. At least 2 rounds. By that time we would already be in Nov-Dec. Then we're talking about another few months to clear of who knows if real or fake 70 pointer EOIs. By that time, the quota would be over... Something has to be done!


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

PK2PR said:


> Bruv after looking at that progression to 8/ September
> 
> I feel so naive compare to people how just enter Australia on boats and get protection visas and weekly allowance and then go to Europe for holidays.. .


looks like we are not lucky enough to enjoy those benefits.


----------



## vvin (Sep 2, 2017)

DIBP didn't care enough to comment anything on the fb posts


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

*Serious*

Guys, this seems to be serious than we have anticipated.
I have gone through the last 10 pages of the Accountants EOI thread. Those guys have 239 of 85 pointers in the last round, which by all means impossible and serious than our case. However, we also could be victims of same Fake EOI manipulation. We need to take strong actions regarding this before our invitations are dried up for nothing.

:grouphug:


----------



## vvin (Sep 2, 2017)

DN7C said:


> Guys, this seems to be serious than we have anticipated.
> I have gone through the last 10 pages of the Accountants EOI thread. Those guys have 239 of 85 pointers in the last round, which by all means impossible and serious than our case. However, we also could be victims of same Fake EOI manipulation. We need to take strong actions regarding this before our invitations are dried up for nothing.
> 
> :grouphug:


what can we do DIBP instead of resolving the issue, is not even acknowledging it


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

vvin said:


> DIBP didn't care enough to comment anything on the fb posts


Social media is not taken as a tool of Suggestions or Complaints. It is written on DIBP site. Everyone please write to DIBP. 


I have sent a Complaint to DIBP and I suggest everyone does. I will ask the same to everyone but write in a nice and cordial manner and not sound as accusing or dismissive. Make DIBP understand that EOI system is failing to select the best candidate and both Australia and best of the best migrant is failing due to failing system that can be easily exploited.

Please write your concern here: Compliments, complaints and suggestions

Some of my suggestions were: 

*Charge AUD 200+ at least. 
*
This will stop higher ranking candidate who wants to decide if they would like to migrate to 8 different states and territories + 2-3 extra 189 EOI in case they want to delay their invite or want to decide not to take it this month but next month when they feel like it. What a farce !

It will also stop fake EOI unless that guy is Bill Gates and hates us. 

People will also take EOI very seriously and more people will think 10x before selecting state in their EOI and not just select it cos they can. If you want state invite, take it when you get it, or let someone else have it.

---don't write any of them to DIBP the way I said it ---

*Cross Checking the validity of EOI through Reference number/receipt number
*
This can be easily done by matching the assessing Authority's database. 

Get EOI verification done before it can be submitted even if that means either paying DIBP or Assessing Authority. This is related to my 1st post. Also limit the number of EOI per person.

*Put back unused EOI invite based on not how many were invited but how many lodged visa. *


----------



## vvin (Sep 2, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Social media is not taken as a tool of Suggestions or Complaints. It is written on DIBP site. Everyone please write to DIBP.
> 
> 
> I have sent a Complaint to DIBP and I suggest everyone does. I will ask the same to everyone but write in a nice and cordial manner and not sound as accusing or dismissive. Make DIBP understand that EOI system is failing to select the best candidate and both Australia and best of the best migrant is failing due to failing system that can be easily exploited.
> ...


you got any reply from them, acknowledgement of your complaint? 

Because it is a formal complaint there have to have some reply right


----------



## miyer04 (Aug 9, 2017)

Hey Guys,

How many days does Engineers Australia take to respond to the additional information details?

I am getting myself assessed as an Engineering Technologist.

The assessor asked for details which were quite weird. He asked me to change my education details that were written in caps to small letters, and also asked me to change the institution details (he asked me to put university name only). I changed it quickly and submitted. 

Has anyone faced this situation before, and if yes, how long does it take for them to respond?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

vvin said:


> you got any reply from them, acknowledgement of your complaint?
> 
> Because it is a formal complaint there have to have some reply right


Acknowledgement yes. Reply will take time. They get hundreds of emails if not thousand.


----------



## vvin (Sep 2, 2017)

miyer04 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> How many days does Engineers Australia take to respond to the additional information details?
> 
> ...


For me, it was a week


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Anyway, enough of this mess. The last two days been quite disappointing and emotionally draining for me considering I have waited so long. I am now thinking of alternative proposals but yes that's how it has to go I guess. This has been happening since I first came to Australia. The bad luck never seems to let go of me. Sorry for the rant.


----------



## Leonidus (Sep 6, 2017)

Hy peeps,

So iscah has posted the following on their page seems like dibp is taking this matter up

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1519425291476814&id=568690946550258


----------



## vvin (Sep 2, 2017)

Leonidus said:


> Hy peeps,
> 
> So iscah has posted the following on their page seems like dibp is taking this matter up
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1519425291476814&id=568690946550258


everyone is only worried about accountants I wonder if they will check ET too and make a new system for EOI 

and lets see what they come up with, a new EOI system or what


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

vvin said:


> everyone is only worried about accountants I wonder if they will check ET too and make a new system for EOI
> 
> and lets see what they come up with, a new EOI system or what


What they will do is cancel all the last round invite in Accounting only and do it again. That's it and nothing else.


----------



## Leonidus (Sep 6, 2017)

Keep bombarding them with requests to check ET as well....or try and get in touch with iscah to speak up on our behalf....they seem to have a good pull in all this matter.


----------



## vvin (Sep 2, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> What they will do is cancel all the last round invite in Accounting only and do it again. That's it and nothing else.


yes thats true, because the case of multiple EOI is not new and all they have done is turned a blind eye. 

They will say that yes this happened and we reimbursed the last round and then again back to square one, no countermeasures for fake EOI


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

DN7C said:


> Guys, this seems to be serious than we have anticipated.
> I have gone through the last 10 pages of the Accountants EOI thread. Those guys have 239 of 85 pointers in the last round, which by all means impossible and serious than our case. However, we also could be victims of same Fake EOI manipulation. We need to take strong actions regarding this before our invitations are dried up for nothing.
> 
> :grouphug:


DIBP has replied ISCAH that they are looking into accountant case why it increased to 85.

But i seriously doubt about 2339 70 points are fake bcz last time gap was 10 and this time 12 days between invitation date and last invited DOE. 

Sent from my SM-A720F using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ganesh.eng said:


> DIBP has replied ISCAH that they are looking into accountant case why it increased to 85.
> 
> But i seriously doubt about 2339 70 points are fake bcz last time gap was 10 and this time 12 days between invitation date and last invited DOE.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A720F using Tapatalk


Without fake EOI, the DOE for 65 pointers will be Feb by now if not March. It's not just some, its massive. No data makes sense. We are past the July 12 backlog for 70 pointers. Most 70 EOI are fake now. I have been following the DOE and Cut-off for almost 10 months, but I havent seen such absurd trend as 2339 especially the last 2 months. It is not natural. 

Occupation can get difficult each year, but the trend is unnatural. Someone is subtly doing fake here at 70 to not raise any suspicion. How many 70 pointers out of 300 we know of ? We know loads of 65 and 70 pointers in last year and lots of 65 this year. 

So, where are all those 300 guys barring some that we know of. Not many in Immitracker either. 50 people applying with 70 points in 12 days when the total in last year wasn't even 100.


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Without fake EOI, the DOE for 65 pointers will be Feb by now if not March. It's not just some, its massive. No data makes sense. We are past the July 12 backlog for 70 pointers. Most 70 EOI are fake now. I have been following the DOE and Cut-off for almost 10 months, but I havent seen such absurd trend as 2339 especially the last 2 months. It is not natural.
> 
> Occupation can get difficult each year, but the trend is unnatural. Someone is subtly doing fake here at 70 to not raise any suspicion. How many 70 pointers out of 300 we know of ? We know loads of 65 and 70 pointers in last year and lots of 65 this year.
> 
> So, where are all those 300 guys barring some that we know of. Not many in Immitracker either. 50 people applying with 70 points in 12 days when the total in last year wasn't even 100.


Yes you make sense. 
I am thinking what is the benefit for the guy or agent who doing these.

Sent from my SM-A720F using Tapatalk


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Anyway, enough of this mess. The last two days been quite disappointing and emotionally draining for me considering I have waited so long. I am now thinking of alternative proposals but yes that's how it has to go I guess. This has been happening since I first came to Australia. The bad luck never seems to let go of me. Sorry for the rant.


Yes mate! 
Some stuffs are out of our hands. So all we can do is feel unlucky and move on. 

Sent from my SM-A720F using Tapatalk


----------



## vvin (Sep 2, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Without fake EOI, the DOE for 65 pointers will be Feb by now if not March. It's not just some, its massive. No data makes sense. We are past the July 12 backlog for 70 pointers. Most 70 EOI are fake now. I have been following the DOE and Cut-off for almost 10 months, but I havent seen such absurd trend as 2339 especially the last 2 months. It is not natural.
> 
> Occupation can get difficult each year, but the trend is unnatural. Someone is subtly doing fake here at 70 to not raise any suspicion. How many 70 pointers out of 300 we know of ? We know loads of 65 and 70 pointers in last year and lots of 65 this year.
> 
> So, where are all those 300 guys barring some that we know of. Not many in Immitracker either. 50 people applying with 70 points in 12 days when the total in last year wasn't even 100.


and even on immitracker 70 pointers are 10-15 people and as we know all people dont come to immitracker then also figure can become no more than 10 times that also become 100-150 people not 300.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ganesh.eng said:


> Yes mate!
> Some stuffs are out of our hands. So all we can do is feel unlucky and move on.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A720F using Tapatalk


Yeah well. I may not be too unlucky as I have lots of other options but I feel for everyone. This fake EOI mess ruined my plan. Anyway. 8 wasted months.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

ganesh.eng said:


> DIBP has replied ISCAH that they are looking into accountant case why it increased to 85.
> 
> But i seriously doubt about 2339 70 points are fake bcz last time gap was 10 and this time 12 days between invitation date and last invited DOE.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A720F using Tapatalk


Ganesh.eng, we missed you in the conversation.

https://ibb.co/bOMQ8k
https://ibb.co/fhME15

From above two figures, Accountant's last results are completely absurd. Also, Other Engineer's trend has gone from realistic to insane.

2 month 1 day --> 1 month 3 days --> 29 days --> 20 days --> 12 days

I would have believed up to 20 days, not more.
I mean, have you seen anybody on the forum or immitracker with 70 points for the last round? 
We have seen 70 pointer applicants for the first 2-3 rounds, a significant amount of them.
But, not much/none for the last 2 rounds, which creates even more suspicion. Are those real EOI's or Fake?


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

DN7C said:


> Ganesh.eng, we missed you in the conversation.
> 
> https://ibb.co/bOMQ8k
> https://ibb.co/fhME15
> ...


Yes you people make sense.

Sent from my SM-A720F using Tapatalk


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

vvin said:


> and even on immitracker 70 pointers are 10-15 people and as we know all people dont come to immitracker then also figure can become no more than 10 times that also become 100-150 people not 300.


True, that's what convinced me too.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

ganesh.eng said:


> Yes you people make sense.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A720F using Tapatalk


I didn't believe it either till shown by zaback


----------



## vvin (Sep 2, 2017)

DN7C said:


> True, that's what convinced me too.


and even counting the 65 pointers till this day on immitracker they are like 60-65 people which also if we take as ten times make up to 600 people in which surely some will get state invite also as Victoria is actively inviting ET people

so that's why I was hopeful of getting the invite also as 300+600 still makes 900 

rest I don't know what is future gonna unfold but seriously there are not many many applicants in 2339 as compared to IT guys and accountants.


----------



## J J M (Feb 24, 2017)

I've sent a email to Iscah describing the 2339 issue as well and asked them to notify DIBP to look into this. Waiting for a reply.

Better to try to make something happen than just waiting and hoping it gets better.


----------



## PK2PR (Sep 26, 2017)

J J M said:


> I've sent a email to Iscah describing the 2339 issue as well and asked them to notify DIBP to look into this. Waiting for a reply.
> 
> Better to try to make something happen than just waiting and hoping it gets better.


well I got two emails from ISCAH

There is evidence of Accountants being affected
There is no evidence of other occupations and your occupation did move at a fairly consistent level last round

from ISCAH MANAGER

Hi

Other Engineers are still moving in the right direction – so it is not the same for them. When we hear something back fro Immigration we will post on Face Book


----------



## vvin (Sep 2, 2017)

PK2PR said:


> well I got two emails from ISCAH
> 
> There is evidence of Accountants being affected
> There is no evidence of other occupations and your occupation did move at a fairly consistent level last round
> ...


Nothing is gonna happen and maximum thing which will be happening is the reimbursement of 20sept round for accountants as said by @zaback 21

thats all

let's see what reply comes from formal complaint system


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

PK2PR said:


> well I got two emails from ISCAH
> 
> There is evidence of Accountants being affected
> There is no evidence of other occupations and your occupation did move at a fairly consistent level last round
> ...


Well, in their previous report they said:

_"UNOFFICIAL skill select results of the 20th September Skill Select round for 189 visa
These are our observations on the results overnight.

2211 Accountants 75 points – NO RESULTS (we are trying to confirm with DIBP if there were any Accountants invited)
2212 Auditors 75 points – 25/07/2017
2334 Electronics Engineer 65 points – 22/07/2017
2335 Industrial, Mech and Prod Engineers 65 points 15/02/2017
*2339 Other Engineering Professionals – 70 points – NO RESULTS*
2611 ICT Business and System Analysts 70 points – 09/06/2017
2613 Software/Applic Programmers 65 points – 30/03/2017
2631 Computer Network Professionals 65 points – 18/02/2017
ALL OTHER NON Pro rata occupations 65 points – 12/09/2017"_

now they are telling_ "*your occupation did move at a fairly consistent level last round*"_


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

Can somebody come forward and confirm that they received an invitation on 20th Sep with 70 points?

I'm just searching for evidence


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Social media is not taken as a tool of Suggestions or Complaints. It is written on DIBP site. Everyone please write to DIBP.
> 
> 
> I have sent a Complaint to DIBP and I suggest everyone does. I will ask the same to everyone but write in a nice and cordial manner and not sound as accusing or dismissive. Make DIBP understand that EOI system is failing to select the best candidate and both Australia and best of the best migrant is failing due to failing system that can be easily exploited.
> ...


Can you guide us the fellow forum members the steps of reporting as there are a lot of links forwarding to different web pages. 

I found the complaint process quite complex leading to different section/web pages.

The right steps would guide us reporting the issue more effectively.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

DN7C said:


> Can you guide us the fellow forum members the steps of reporting as there are a lot of links forwarding to different web pages.
> 
> I found the complaint process quite complex leading to different section/web pages.
> 
> The right steps would guide us reporting the issue more effectively.


Compliments, complaints and suggestions

I chose No Fraud > Visa > Complaint.


----------



## cdw1632 (Sep 8, 2017)

cdw1632 said:


> Yep! It's very strange for 2339. Since the last round (15 March) in last fiscal year. It has been for 6 months. Where do those 300 of 70+ pointers come from??? Compare to the moment in last year, the cutoff point was 60. It has increased 10 points in ONE year???
> Think about electronics 2334, we both have 1000 ceiling and 50 quota each round. 65 points 2334 moved to 28 June!!!!
> I believe most of us who lodged with 65 in Jan, Feb, March, April didn't expect the current situation. I was estimated there may be about 100 of 70+ and would be cleared in two or three rounds.
> Anyway, just wait official result in next week.
> ...


I have noticed that there was something wrong within those 70 EOIs since 10 days ago. Because neither immitracker nor some migrant agencies could give information of new 70 cases of 2339 in Sept. The bug of ONE applicant can lodge multiple EOIs has been existed for a long time. I was wondering there might some EOI were wasted before. However, after the fake EOIs of accountant were Exposed in last round, I believe those guys might have been creating fake EOIs for more than two or three rounds. My migrant consultant said that fake EOI must existed in other pro rata occupations, not only for accountant!!! The reality might is worse than current results. We don't know how many invitations were fake in last several rounds. There might 50 of 85 points EOIs of accountant were fake in last two rounds, people can't realize or notice that 50 *unusual *in total 239 invitations. Even it is hardly to notice the UNUSUAL if those guys lodged all 80 fake EOIs for accountant in last round. BUT there is just 50 quota per round for 2339, it is easier for us to notice that something not going well!
Those <*SNIP*> made mistakes as well. They created too many fake EOIs within ONE round and the points is too high to ignore. We don't know their purpose. They might made mistakes when faking or just want to expose this bug. My friend said they may be some PY or Naati agencies created fake EOIs to increase 5 points, then to make more money.
My concern is that how long and how will DIBP response and fix this bug! DIBP must notice something wrong for accountant after the invitation on 20th Sept. BUT it has been for a week when official result released, they did't take any action. Seems they have no idea for this unusual result! 
For now, even we score 70 after few months, the cutoff point might be pushed to 75+ by fake EOIs. It's a horrible and fatal bug that one guy could destroy the life of thousands of people by running a small computer program automatically lodge 10 fake EOIs hourly! I'm also afraid that more and more people have been waiting for a long time and feeling desperate then creating fake EOI as well.
<*SNIP*> *Inappropriate content - see http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ge...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155218 kaju/moderator*


----------



## cdw1632 (Sep 8, 2017)

PK2PR said:


> well I got two emails from ISCAH
> 
> There is evidence of Accountants being affected
> There is no evidence of other occupations and your occupation did move at a fairly consistent level last round
> ...


The issue is that :"The evidence of Accountants" is toooooooo obvious and clear! BUT it doesn't mean no fake EOIs in other occupations! We are not saying that all of 2339 invitation are obviously fake like accountant! But we doubt there might 30% or 50% were fake. 
BTW I believe that DIBP will check all of EOIs or whole system if they fix this bug, not just check accountant


----------



## vjsharma89 (Jun 25, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Compliments, complaints and suggestions
> 
> I chose No Fraud > Visa > Complaint.


I've posted on facebook, sent email to as many feedback email I could find, posted feedback on DIBP's feedback form you just shared.
I hope DIBP pays some attention to this.
I suggested them to look into the number of Visa Lodges in 2339xx category and if there aren't many Visa lodges from 70 points EOIs it means something is fishy and there is definitely a need to work on the system. Stop creation of fake EOIs.
This is what I posted.
*"I've been observing cut off dates for 2339xx profession group for EOIs submitted in the skill select system. I find it very unusual that there are fifty 70 points EOIs being submitted every 10-15 days. There are forums and crowd-supported systems like "myimmitracker" that agree with my assumption that a lot of fake 70 points EOIs are being submitted in the system. It is impossible for 300 70 points EOIs to be submitted in a period of 7 months (March 17 to September 17). If as many Visas are not being lodged then, it's evident that many of these EOIs that are being invited are fake. I request an immediate attention of DIBP to look into 2339xx profession group's EOIs and also a bit of transparency in the system.
The right course of action would be to get these lost(Fake) EOIs back into the system for the genuine applicants and take measures to not let the system accept fake EOIs."*


----------



## vvin (Sep 2, 2017)

don't you guys think it's very very easy for DIBP to check because all they have to check in their system will be no. of invites sent minus no. of visa lodged.

God knows whats happening and fingers crossed that they will check the whole system and rectify the problem


----------



## vjsharma89 (Jun 25, 2017)

vvin said:


> don't you guys think it's very very easy for DIBP to check because all they have to check in their system will be no. of invites sent minus no. of visa lodged.
> 
> God knows whats happening and fingers crossed that they will check the whole system and rectify the problem


To think of it, it is pretty easy for them to check that.
Even rectifying should not be a huge problem.
I think they should start asking to "Upload Documents" during EOI submission. That should really help.


----------



## vjsharma89 (Jun 25, 2017)

cdw1632 said:


> The issue is that :"The evidence of Accountants" is toooooooo obvious and clear! BUT it doesn't mean no fake EOIs in other occupations! We are not saying that all of 2339 invitation are obviously fake like accountant! But we doubt there might 30% or 50% were fake.
> BTW I believe that DIBP will check all of EOIs or whole system if they fix this bug, not just check accountant


True!
They won't just check Accountant's EOIs and leave it at that. They'll check all the occupations that look shady at the moment.
And it is important for us 2339ers to make them aware of 2339 as well, just in case.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

vjsharma89 said:


> True!
> They won't just check Accountant's EOIs and leave it at that. They'll check all the occupations that look shady at the moment.
> And it is important for us 2339ers to make them aware of 2339 as well, just in case.


Yes, in order to do that we must lodge complaints via the DIBP website. We must let the officials aware that there's something fishy about the 2339 too. Otherwise, they'll just check only the accountants and rectify it. We all must lodge complaints. We must make some noise. Let's do this guys !!


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

I did lodge a complaint saying,

*"I would like to make a complaint on the current EOI system. Having submitted an EOI on 21st of January 2017 with 65 points I followed the DIBP website and round results continuously for more than 9 months now. However, within the last 6 rounds, there has been an exponential growth of 70 pointers in the Other engineering Professionals (2339XX) category. This was clearly understood with the recent 239 invitations sent for 85 pointers in the Accountant category. I am highly suspicious that there may be fake EOIs in the 2339XX category too. The possibility to create multiple EOIs might have caused this unusual trend in the 2339XX category. I would be highly appreciated if you could look into this matter and identify the malicious EOIs. Finally, a right course of action towards the identification of genuine EOIs from applicants would be beneficial for the DIBP as well as the Australia's General Skilled Migration program. "*

go ahead and lodge complaints. :grouphug:


----------



## vjsharma89 (Jun 25, 2017)

Guys, I'm posting the link I used to report the suspicious activity. I just checked. I think it's the same what Zaback posted.
*1. Report suspicious behaviour
2. Email at "[email protected]"
3. DIBP's Facebook Page*

*-> Tick the privacy, terms and conditions tick boxes*
*-> Do you wish to stay anonymous?*
Your wish.
*-> Have you reported this offence before?*
No
*-> Offence type?*
Immigration
*-> Details of who you are reporting?*
Don't tick any of these.
*-> Offence details?*
Put in the details or copy paste the following
I've been observing cut off dates for 2339xx profession group for EOIs submitted in the skill select system. I find it very unusual that there are fifty 70 points EOIs being submitted every 10-15 days. There are forums and crowd-supported systems like "myimmitracker" that agree with my assumption that a lot of fake 70 points EOIs are being submitted in the system. It is impossible for 300 70 points EOIs to be submitted in a period of 7 months (March 17 to September 17). If as many Visas are not being lodged then, it's evident that many of these EOIs that are being invited are fake. I request an immediate attention of DIBP to look into 2339xx profession group's EOIs and also a bit of transparency in the system.
The right course of action would be to get these lost(Fake) EOIs back into the system for the genuine applicants and take measures to not let the system accept fake EOIs.
->Has this offence already occurred?
Yes
*-> How did you find us?*
Department's website

I hope this helps you all.
Let us all post on DIBP's FB page, email skill select and report suspicious behaviour on DIBP's website. Make ourselves heard.


----------



## vvin (Sep 2, 2017)

vjsharma89 said:


> Guys, I'm posting the link I used to report the suspicious activity. I just checked. I think it's the same what Zaback posted.
> *1. Report suspicious behaviour
> 2. Email at "[email protected]"
> 3. DIBP's Facebook Page*
> ...


You can fill the complaint anonymously also 
and please all members let the DIBP know so that they can rectify the problem

You can use the link sent by zaback21 it is easy only in 3 steps you can lodge a complaint.


----------



## Mirna (Mar 20, 2017)

I'm sorry guys, but you are exaggerating what's happening. I don't believe that there are any fake eois for ETs for several reasons:

1- If a person wants to fake he'll do like the accontants case (hundreds of 85 pts),not 50 with 70 pts
2- The movement of the cutoffs are pretty logical, it's not impossible that 50 persons from allover the WORLD apply for ET in two weeks . 
3- Just because getting 70 pts is difficult for most of us here ,that doesn't mean that its impossible or even rare or difficult , simply any one who has proficient english, 8 years experience cane easily get those 70 pts - and those are not rare .
4- with the recent trend of EA suggesting to many applicants to assess as ET, the number can be reasonable
5- Immitracker is not a reference, and hundreds if not thousands of applicants apply through agents and don't participate in forums like ourselves , most importantly the 70 pointers because they don't need to

if we put those points into consideration we'll see that 50 applicants with 70 pts in 14 days is quite possible 
I advice whoever can increase their points to start working on that , not just hope some sort of miracle to happen , we are all in the same boat here .

Apart from that , I completely agree that applicants should be charged while submitting their eoi .


----------



## vvin (Sep 2, 2017)

Mirna said:


> I'm sorry guys, but you are exaggerating what's happening. I don't believe that there are any fake eois for ETs for several reasons:
> 
> 1- If a person wants to fake he'll do like the accontants case (hundreds of 85 pts),not 50 with 70 pts
> 2- The movement of the cutoffs are pretty logical, it's not impossible that 50 persons from allover the WORLD apply for ET in two weeks .
> ...


I disagree on some points

1. fake EOI's does not only means that they come in bulk. I have heard that some people submit 2-3 EOI so that if they change something in EOI their one EOI remains with old DOE 

2. You are true it is not immpossible but tracking the trend of previous ET it seems unrealistic

3. Again its not impossible but how many people you know having superior English? not much. 

4. yes that is one possible reason 

and also in fast track EA takes 45 days for assesment. So, if we look at numbers that fifty number of 70 pointers adding every fortnight means there will be then same or even more number of 60, 65 pointers added also in that time

means all of engineers are coming as ET? Seeems very goofy though


----------



## markymark5 (Mar 31, 2017)

vvin said:


> I disagree on some points
> 
> 1. fake EOI's does not only means that they come in bulk. I have heard that some people submit 2-3 EOI so that if they change something in EOI their one EOI remains with old DOE
> 
> ...


In my opinion, because of the trends in EOI invites this program year, there will be a lot of 60 pointers that will climb up the ladder (because they know that they have no chance to get an invite) by taking PTE, hence the 50 number fortnight is a possibility.

Hopefully, DIBP must do something to sort out this problem with EOI loopholes.


----------



## Mirna (Mar 20, 2017)

vvin said:


> I disagree on some points
> 
> 1. fake EOI's does not only means that they come in bulk. I have heard that some people submit 2-3 EOI so that if they change something in EOI their one EOI remains with old DOE
> 
> ...



If a person is 29 yrs old, probably at that age he has 8 years exp. , has proficient english (10 pts), he'll get 70 pts - I can see that 70% of people active here in the thread already have 20 pts in english and others proficient , only few how don't 

also I believe there are much more than 50 engineers assessing their occupations each fortnight , so probable 50 is not total applicants number, its way more . 


I am sorry if I,m sounding pessimistic , I'm trying to be realistic here. I can understand your frustration , i'm experiencing the same , I'm waiting from 27 feb with 65 points .


----------



## vvin (Sep 2, 2017)

Mirna said:


> If a person is 29 yrs old, probably at that age he has 8 years exp. , has proficient english (10 pts), he'll get 70 pts - I can see that 70% of people active here in the thread already have 20 pts in english and others proficient , only few how don't
> 
> also I believe there are much more than 50 engineers assessing their occupations each fortnight , so probable 50 is not total applicants number, its way more .
> 
> ...


You are reasonable but I am convinced by the past year trends and I know very few people get 8 each in English. getting 8 is ok but getting 8 bands in each module is tricky.

Rest, lets see what future rounds unfold as we all are in the same boat.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Mirna said:


> If a person is 29 yrs old, probably at that age he has 8 years exp. , has proficient english (10 pts), he'll get 70 pts - I can see that 70% of people active here in the thread already have 20 pts in english and others proficient , only few how don't
> 
> also I believe there are much more than 50 engineers assessing their occupations each fortnight , so probable 50 is not total applicants number, its way more .
> 
> ...


Last year we didn't even had 5 people per fortnight and even with 28 invite, DOE moved well. This year are you saying we have so many brilliant people all over the world that all getting Superior English and applying so fast that not even 14 days, but in 12 days they are filling up 50 places and now 70 pointers will soon have to wait and soon 75 be norm ? Things can't go that drastic however you put it.

Not everybody has 8 years experience and can get Superior English and lots of the foreign degree gets 10 points instead of 15, making it even harder. Those 60 pointers you talking about, if they were good for 70, then they would have it earlier. It's not easy getting Superior English. There are 5x more IT guys than ET, but 2631 already had 3 rounds of 65 pointers but 2339 is regressing. This pretty much tells you something is wrong.

Look at 2611, such an oversubscribed occupation but doing so much better and even 65 pointers might get invite this year soon which no one expected. So, what is wrong with 2339 ?

Getting 65 is one thing, but 70 is a totally different story. This either requires 3 years of Experience, Aus study or PY or NAATI. How many guys have that on top of Superior English ?


----------



## vvin (Sep 2, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Last year we didn't even had 5 people per fortnight and even with 28 invite, DOE moved well. This year are you saying we have so many brilliant people all over the world that all getting Superior English and applying so fast that not even 14 days, but in 12 days they are filling up 50 places and now 70 pointers will soon have to wait and soon 75 be norm ? Things can't go that drastic however you put it.
> 
> Not everybody has 8 years experience and can get Superior English and lots of the foreign degree gets 10 points instead of 15, making it even harder. Those 60 pointers you talking about, if they were good for 70, then they would have it earlier. It's not easy getting Superior English. There are 5x more IT guys than ET, but 2631 already had 3 rounds of 65 pointers but 2339 is regressing. This pretty much tells you something is wrong.
> 
> ...


Yes, you put it in good words


----------



## Mirna (Mar 20, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Last year we didn't even had 5 people per fortnight and even with 28 invite, DOE moved well. This year are you saying we have so many brilliant people all over the world that all getting Superior English and applying so fast that not even 14 days, but in 12 days they are filling up 50 places and now 70 pointers will soon have to wait and soon 75 be norm ? Things can't go that drastic however you put it.
> 
> Not everybody has 8 years experience and can get Superior English and lots of the foreign degree gets 10 points instead of 15, making it even harder. Those 60 pointers you talking about, if they were good for 70, then they would have it earlier. It's not easy getting Superior English. There are 5x more IT guys than ET, but 2631 already had 3 rounds of 65 pointers but 2339 is regressing. This pretty much tells you something is wrong.
> 
> ...


 Just because it wasn't that way the previous year, doesn't mean that there must be fake eois this years . 50 70 pointer from allover the world is not a huge number in an occupation that includes many different occupations in it ,also i know many people who have 8 yrs exp. it's not a rare condition , most people who apply for immigration im my country are over 28 .

Finally, what's wrong with ET is our ceiling , it should have been more .

If you checked my previous comment you'll understand my point more .


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Mirna said:


> If a person is 29 yrs old, probably at that age he has 8 years exp. , has proficient english (10 pts), he'll get 70 pts - I can see that 70% of people active here in the thread already have 20 pts in english and others proficient , only few how don't
> 
> also I believe there are much more than 50 engineers assessing their occupations each fortnight , so probable 50 is not total applicants number, its way more .
> 
> ...


Plus if those 60 pointers were trying to increase their points, what were they doing in the last 6 months till August ? Suddenly, in the last 3 rounds 150 of them decided we will all submit our EOI with 70 points ? If the backlog was from June-July, no question asked. We can understand, we are still clearing backlog. But backlog was cleared by 1st round of August. So, why is more people applying at a faster rate now than what they did in the last 6 months ? How can more people applying within the last 14 x 3= 42 days than compared to last 6 months ? How do you explain that ? Were they all sleeping and suddenly realised oh man, I got Superior English and so many points but I forgot to update them, lets all do that after 1st round of August. 

I can see trend and how things move, this is the most unnatural trend I have seen ever in any occupation so far and that's where the concern is. Was PTE test centre closed or they were not taking test the past 6 months and only opened in August ? All of them got their 3 years experience starting from August ?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Mirna said:


> Just because it wasn't that way the previous year, doesn't mean that there must be fake eois this years . 50 70 pointer from allover the world is not a huge number in an occupation that includes many different occupations in it ,also i know many people who have 8 yrs exp. it's not a rare condition , most people who apply for immigration im my country are over 28 .
> 
> Finally, what's wrong with ET is our ceiling , it should have been more .
> 
> If you checked my previous comment you'll understand my point more .


Just because it wasn't like that in previous year, doesn't mean it is going to be like that. We all knew that. We aren't expecting any 60 pointers to get invite, neither 65 pointers DOE to move a lot, but saying no 65 pointers will get invite and even soon some 70 pointers missing out when one compares 5x more subscribed occupation having 65 pointers round, then question arises.

But that doesn't mean it is going to be unnatural trend of invite as I explained in my previous post.


----------



## vvin (Sep 2, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Just because it wasn't like that in previous year, doesn't mean it is going to be like that. We all knew that. We aren't expecting any 60 pointers to get invite, neither 65 pointers DOE to move a lot, but saying no 65 pointers will get invite and even soon some 70 pointers missing out when one compares 5x more subscribed occupation having 65 pointers round, then question arises.
> 
> But that doesn't mean it is going to be unnatural trend of invite as I explained in my previous post.


Hey zaback 21 

did u explained this thing that 70 pointer backlog of 6 months was clear in one round but then suddenly a lot of 70 pointers appeared in the complaint to DIBP

lets see what reply came from DIBP


----------



## Mirna (Mar 20, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Just because it wasn't like that in previous year, doesn't mean it is going to be like that. We all knew that. We aren't expecting any 60 pointers to get invite, neither 65 pointers DOE to move a lot, but saying no 65 pointers will get invite and even soon some 70 pointers missing out when one compares 5x more subscribed occupation having 65 pointers round, then question arises.
> 
> 
> 
> But that doesn't mean it is going to be unnatural trend of invite as I explained in my previous post.



No I believe we may see 65 pointers invited in a couple of months but it will not reach even feb I think .. 
I wanted to clear that I don’t think that the 70 pointer are 60 pointer who upgraded.. that’s not possible, they are new applicants 
(Probably you mixed another comment with mine ) if you go back 2 pages you’ll find a reply by me explaining in details why I think there aren’t any fake eois for ET 
Also , yes it’s a strange change on pace I believe, but again I don’t think fake eois have anything to do with it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

vvin said:


> Hey zaback 21
> 
> did u explained this thing that 70 pointer backlog of 6 months was clear in one round but then suddenly a lot of 70 pointers appeared in the complaint to DIBP
> 
> lets see what reply came from DIBP


No I didn't mention them cos they won't take this seriously. I made suggestions to mainly validate EOI before submission and charge for EOI to stop fake and multiple EOI.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Mirna said:


> No I believe we may see 65 pointers invited in a couple of months but it will not reach even feb I think ..
> I wanted to clear that I don’t think that the 70 pointer are 60 pointer who upgraded.. that’s not possible, they are new applicants
> (Probably you mixed another comment with mine ) if you go back 2 pages you’ll find a reply by me explaining in details why I think there aren’t any fake eois for ET
> Also , yes it’s a strange change on pace I believe, but again I don’t think fake eois have anything to do with it
> ...


I read your post, but that's your opinion and mine is different than what you feel. In any case, I am done with this. 8 wasted months.


----------



## vvin (Sep 2, 2017)

Mirna said:


> No I believe we may see 65 pointers invited in a couple of months but it will not reach even feb I think ..
> I wanted to clear that I don’t think that the 70 pointer are 60 pointer who upgraded.. that’s not possible, they are new applicants
> (Probably you mixed another comment with mine ) if you go back 2 pages you’ll find a reply by me explaining in details why I think there aren’t any fake eois for ET
> Also , yes it’s a strange change on pace I believe, but again I don’t think fake eois have anything to do with it
> ...


But what is the explanation of the sudden drastic appearance of 70 pointers whereas in 6 months of time 70 pointers backlog was cleared in one round? In 6 months it will give us an average of 12, 70pointers per month. then out of nowhere, they become more than 50 in every 14 days?

in what logic can u explain that?


----------



## Mirna (Mar 20, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> I read your post, but that's your opinion and mine is different than what you feel. In any case, I am done with this. 8 wasted months.




Well ,don’t give up, if you can increase your points in any way go for it and if not try other plans .. your chance to get invited this year is possible. Good luck anyway 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Mirna said:


> Well ,don’t give up, if you can increase your points in any way go for it and if not try other plans .. your chance to get invited this year is possible. Good luck anyway
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks mate. But I am done with this. I will proceed with my other plans.


----------



## cdw1632 (Sep 8, 2017)

Mirna said:


> If a person is 29 yrs old, probably at that age he has 8 years exp. , has proficient english (10 pts), he'll get 70 pts - I can see that 70% of people active here in the thread already have 20 pts in english and others proficient , only few how don't
> 
> also I believe there are much more than 50 engineers assessing their occupations each fortnight , so probable 50 is not total applicants number, its way more .
> 
> ...


Let's see 70 pointers generated rate of 2339 in past rounds.
The first round of this fiscal year, the round of 12 July, 50 quota for 70 and 75 from last fiscal year, the DOE of 70 moved from 15 March to 4 April, 20 days!(70 in March and April plus the 75+ from March to July) the rate of 70 must less than 50/20 days=2.5/d.
The second round, 26 July, the DOE of 70 moved from 4 April to 6 June, 63 days.
the rate of 70 50/63 days=0.79/d
The third round the DOE of 70 moved from 6 June to 9 July, 33 days, rate 50/33=1.51/d
The fourth round the DOE of 70 moved from 9 July to 7 August , 29 days, rate 50/29=1.72/d
The fifth round the DOE of 70 moved from 7 August to 27 August, 20 days, rate 50/20=2.5/d
The last round from 27 August to 8 Sept. 12 days, rate 50/12=4.16/d
*The average before fifth round （from 15 March to 7 August, 145 days）, rate 200/145=1.38/d *
Can you say it goes well? Normal? The rate of 70 generated per day suddenly increased from 1.38 to 4.16! 3 times more people got 5 experience points, 5 PY, 5 Naati points in Sept??? Or 3 times more of 60 pointers passed Superior English together in Sept??? 
Remember last fiscal year, even there was just about 520 ceiling left for 65 points after August 2016, DIBP only give 28 quota each round, and 65 pointers only wait 2 months for invitation. Even in last rounds there are 56 quota each round, the 65 also moved 14-19 days. How is that possible that we got double quota than last year but the 70 moved slower than 65??? That all happened in 4 months!


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

Mirna said:


> I'm sorry guys, but you are exaggerating what's happening. I don't believe that there are any fake eois for ETs for several reasons:
> 
> 1- If a person wants to fake he'll do like the accontants case (hundreds of 85 pts),not 50 with 70 pts
> 2- The movement of the cutoffs are pretty logical, it's not impossible that 50 persons from allover the WORLD apply for ET in two weeks .
> ...


1.Why would you think it is a person? It could be a person/few people/group of people/an agent/few agents/or a combination of above.Why would you think it needs to be hundreds of 85 pts? It could be any number of 70/75/80/85/90 invitations which the total is equal or less than 50. I personally believe it's 20-30 fake/multiple EOI's in 2339.
2.The movement of cutoffs are not logical at all and it's the main point which triggered this fake EOI theory. The Accountants incident confirmed the theory. "People from all over the world" applies to all the occupations in the SOL, hence does not apply here. 

1st round -50 Nos. 70 pointers for 3 months 
2nd round-50 Nos. 70 pointers for 2 months 1 day
3rd round-50 Nos. 70 pointers for 1 months 3 days
4th round-50 Nos. 70 pointers for 29 days
5th round-50 Nos. 70 pointers for 20 days
6th round-50 Nos. 70 pointers for 12 days

I would have believed up to 20 days, but not in 12 days. Moreover, put this data on a graph and you'll see where the trend heads.

3. 70 points are possible, but not at this rate. Proficient English is easy, but not 8 years of experience. We have a good pool of applicants here. People with 8 years experience, please reply to this post so that we can have an idea of the rarity of this claim.
4. There are high numbers of ETs getting assessed from EA recently. - True
5. Immitracker is not a reference. It only shows 10% or less of total data. However, Please search for a person who received an invitation on 20th here on the Forum/immitracker/other sources. Apparently, there was none. 70 pointers do not have to be here on this forum. However, we have tracked and listed 70/65 pointers from January to August and the recent numbers do not match with round results.

In conclusion, maximum 20-30 numbers of 70 pointers are possible, but not more than that.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

cdw1632 said:


> Let's see 70 pointers generated rate of 2339 in past rounds.
> The first round of this fiscal year, the round of 12 July, 50 quota for 70 and 75 from last fiscal year, the DOE of 70 moved from 15 March to 4 April, 20 days!(70 in March and April plus the 75+ from March to July) the rate of 70 must less than 50/20 days=2.5/d.
> The second round, 26 July, the DOE of 70 moved from 4 April to 6 June, 63 days.
> the rate of 70 50/63 days=0.79/d
> ...


This post deserves my 200th like !!:rockon:


----------



## dboone25 (Sep 3, 2017)

Are you going to try for Canada Zack?


----------



## PK2PR (Sep 26, 2017)

cdw1632 said:


> Let's see 70 pointers generated rate of 2339 in past rounds.
> The first round of this fiscal year, the round of 12 July, 50 quota for 70 and 75 from last fiscal year, the DOE of 70 moved from 15 March to 4 April, 20 days!(70 in March and April plus the 75+ from March to July) the rate of 70 must less than 50/20 days=2.5/d.
> The second round, 26 July, the DOE of 70 moved from 4 April to 6 June, 63 days.
> the rate of 70 50/63 days=0.79/d
> ...


Good analysis I think this is something we should forward it to DIBP.. .


----------



## Zgembo12 (Sep 13, 2016)

ITS PTE-A, that the variable that changed this year. Guys, I did TOFL IBT and it was very hard english test. Then I did IELTS and it was a lot easier. Now i will do PTE-A and i have a feeling it will be even easier. I think a lot of people are doing the same thing I'm doing, and getting more points in the English category. 

In my opinion, the english points test, is the most unfair, most stresfull, and most random part of the application process. I lived in canada 25 years, college educated, worked as plc programmer for years (which is actuall eng. technologist) and a major part of my test is an essay in approved form, regarding 'if arts should be subsidesed by the government or not'. ITS BULL. Also nati translator 5 points thing is a major scam, its useless.

I wasted 1 year messing around with this, i did 7 English tests, now doing my 8th, is this sh*t worth it?


----------



## J J M (Feb 24, 2017)

It could be fake or not. But at least we should bring this to the notice of DIBP.

I had a chat with my agent regarding this and they're pretty adamant fake EOI's couldn't be invited simply. Do the EOIs undergo any validation before the invite is sent or is it completely blind?

Honestly, by the next round, if the DOE still only moves 10 days or something, and I'm actually expecting it, this entire time has been a waste.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

J J M said:


> It could be fake or not. But at least we should bring this to the notice of DIBP.
> 
> I had a chat with my agent regarding this and they're pretty adamant fake EOI's couldn't be invited simply. Do the EOIs undergo any validation before the invite is sent or is it completely blind?
> 
> Honestly, by the next round, if the DOE still only moves 10 days or something, and I'm actually expecting it, this entire time has been a waste.


Why not ? If I create 10 EOI for Rick Sanchez and another 10 for Jerry Smith, who is stopping me from getting invite ?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Zgembo12 said:


> ITS PTE-A, that the variable that changed this year. Guys, I did TOFL IBT and it was very hard english test. Then I did IELTS and it was a lot easier. Now i will do PTE-A and i have a feeling it will be even easier. I think a lot of people are doing the same thing I'm doing, and getting more points in the English category.
> 
> In my opinion, the english points test, is the most unfair, most stresfull, and most random part of the application process. I lived in canada 25 years, college educated, worked as plc programmer for years (which is actuall eng. technologist) and a major part of my test is an essay in approved form, regarding 'if arts should be subsidesed by the government or not'. ITS BULL. Also nati translator 5 points thing is a major scam, its useless.
> 
> I wasted 1 year messing around with this, i did 7 English tests, now doing my 8th, is this sh*t worth it?


PTE-A is already being considered which pushed points from 60 to 65+. We have no issues with too many people applying, we can accept that. The issue is unusual no. of people applying in an unusual trend.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

J J M said:


> It could be fake or not. But at least we should bring this to the notice of DIBP.
> 
> I had a chat with my agent regarding this and they're pretty adamant fake EOI's couldn't be invited simply. Do the EOIs undergo any validation before the invite is sent or is it completely blind?
> 
> Honestly, by the next round, if the DOE still only moves 10 days or something, and I'm actually expecting it, this entire time has been a waste.


On what basis was he pretty adamant - you had a chat with him, what was his basis for his statement that is even more fake than many EOIs submitted ????

there is absolutely no validation, what can they validate ? - it is completely blind, like your agent's statement

There was a 105 point invite a few rounds ago, if that gets through to getting invited, then that is proof enough there is no validation process

Regards


Tony


----------



## Leonidus (Sep 6, 2017)

Hi Tony,

With regards to your last post , are you saying that there might have been fake eois submitted for ET too which is keeping the points artificially inflated? Or was it just an example?


----------



## markymark5 (Mar 31, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> On what basis was he pretty adamant - you had a chat with him, what was his basis for his statement that is even more fake than many EOIs submitted ????
> 
> there is absolutely no validation, what can they validate ? - it is completely blind, like your agent's statement
> 
> ...


Agree. There is no validation. EOIs doesn't intent to work that way.

There's this notion that you will provide "real" info on your EOI or else there's a higher chance of Visa refusal. The thing here is, some people wants to mess up the system's loophole to deny legitimate EOIs by making fake ones. Those people don't have the intention whatsoever to apply for a visa using those EOIs.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Leonidus said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> With regards to your last post , are you saying that there might have been fake eois submitted for ET too which is keeping the points artificially inflated? Or was it just an example?


No, I was just commenting on the general statement that a fake EOI could not be invited according to his agent - "... adamant fake EOI's couldn't be invited simply."

Regards


Tony


----------



## J J M (Feb 24, 2017)

So does anyone have any hopes for the next round?


----------



## PK2PR (Sep 26, 2017)

J J M said:


> So does anyone have any hopes for the next round?


Hahaaa.. .not really I think next round will be even worse DIBP is not competent enough to change the date on DOE points table still says 6 September.. .


----------



## Leonidus (Sep 6, 2017)

Hi everyone,

Iscah has today posted their estimate of how long it would possibly take to get an invite, according to it 65pointers(who lodged 6months or prior) would not be receiving an invite this year:/ 

Anyone's thoughts on this ?


----------



## miyer04 (Aug 9, 2017)

Looking at the current trend of results, the assumption is not false. We might have to wait and see what happens in the next round or two.


----------



## J J M (Feb 24, 2017)

According to Iscah, we won't even get an invite this financial year? That's a pretty big statement. If that's the case then we wouldn't get it after June 2018 as well, since there would be far more 70 pointers that would apply during the off-season and we'll just get a repeat of this year. It's either this year or none at all.


----------



## vvin (Sep 2, 2017)

Guys the ISCAH predicted the whole thing from the past 2 rounds same as we do. if u remember about 2 months ago for mechanical engineers they had predicted that a 6 months old DOE will get invite in 8 months and for the rest no chance this year

So what I am saying is that looking at the trend ISCAH is right but they also base their prediction on past 2 rounds and maybe in future the things ease up (looks very unlikely but its an unpredictable thing )


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

Will there be any reforms in the EOI system or will they just proceed as usual on the 4th Oct?


----------



## vvin (Sep 2, 2017)

DN7C said:


> Will there be any reforms in the EOI system or will they just proceed as usual on the 4th Oct?


NO reforms and no action, DIBP doesn't even acknowledge the thing.

Anybody got any reply of the complaint lodged?


----------



## Leonidus (Sep 6, 2017)

Tbh , I think its more of onshore applicants who have applied, meaning who have bagged the Australian study requirement points which then makes perfect sense for easy 70 points as follows:
Bachelor's : 15
English: superior 20
Study requirement : 5
Age : 30
This adds up to 70 points and a straightforward invite.

Well it's just an assumption but is plausible.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

vvin said:


> NO reforms and no action, DIBP doesn't even acknowledge the thing.
> 
> Anybody got any reply of the complaint lodged?


Complained twice, yet to be acknowledged.


----------



## vvin (Sep 2, 2017)

But Leonidus, where were these onshore applicants last year?

God knows what is happening but whatever it is, it's not good, 70 points cut off even after 3 months o come on that's not fair 

so so frustrated


----------



## joshyakovlev (Jun 14, 2017)

I am also aware of many colleagues who are applying for 2339x from the UK having elected to make the move because of Brexit. Most of these, like me, have reached the 75 point threshold as it is relatively easy for us with the english score and experience. I would suggest that this has also had an effect on the number of EOIs. 

Whilst highlighting the issue of fake, or multiple, EOIs is certainly valuable and admirable, to expect the DIBP to initiate such a wide ranging overhaul of Skill Select anytime soon (especially mid-immigration year) is worthless.


----------



## J J M (Feb 24, 2017)

joshyakovlev said:


> I am also aware of many colleagues who are applying for 2339x from the UK having elected to make the move because of Brexit. Most of these, like me, have reached the 75 point threshold as it is relatively easy for us with the english score and experience. I would suggest that this has also had an effect on the number of EOIs.
> 
> Whilst highlighting the issue of fake, or multiple, EOIs is certainly valuable and admirable, to expect the DIBP to initiate such a wide ranging overhaul of Skill Select anytime soon (especially mid-immigration year) is worthless.


What's all of your points breakdown?


----------



## Zgembo12 (Sep 13, 2016)

J J M said:


> What's all of your points breakdown?


you should enable signatures, and acess the site via browser, not through phone

here are his points:
ANZSCO Code: 233914 Engineering Technologist
EA MSA (Fast Track): 18 Apr 2017
IELTS: R 9.0, W 9.0, S 9.0, L 9.0 - 25 May 2017
EOI Lodged : 75 points - 9 Jun 2017
PCC: 30 Jun 2017
Medical: 10 Jul 2017
Invitation Received: 12 Jul 2017
Visa Lodged: 12 Jul 2017
Entry to Australia on 417 Visa: 13 Sep 2017
189 Visa Grant Onshore: 14 Sep 2017


----------



## J J M (Feb 24, 2017)

Zgembo12 said:


> you should enable signatures, and acess the site via browser, not through phone
> 
> here are his points:
> ANZSCO Code: 233914 Engineering Technologist
> ...


Saw that mate. Only the English points can be taken from the signature. The experience and age breakdown would be useful as well.


----------



## joshyakovlev (Jun 14, 2017)

Age: 30 points
Superior English: 20 points
Skilled Employment: 15 points
Degree: 10 points

Hey presto, 75 points. That is why I do not think for many sitting in my age bracket (I am 29) it is hard to hit that point threshold. Indeed I was a couple of months from hitting 80 points...

I know this is not good news for many, but I personally do not think we are witnessing a mass of fake EOIs. Perhaps more applicants for sure, and maybe a hangover of people who have submitted multiple EOIs for 189 and 190...as we have seen many advised to do on this forum. Encouraging people to submit multiple EOIs in the 189 and 190 streams currently relies on those individuals to cancel down any outstanding EOIs once they receive an invite, which I think they are unlikely to do.

Of course, we can argue the ins and outs of whether Skill Select should allow multiple EOIs in the first place, or whether it should automatically cancel down any other EOIs once an invite has transitioned to lodgement.


----------



## lupilipid (Aug 5, 2016)

^ But why get assessed as ET though? If they receive 15 points for experience, they should get assessed as a mechanical/electrical/civil whatever. I assumed ET was mostly given to people with engineering degrees from countries that are not well developed.

Invites will be send this midnight or tomorrow midnight. Let's hope things ease up.


----------



## joshyakovlev (Jun 14, 2017)

lupilipid said:


> ^ But why get assessed as ET though? If they receive 15 points for experience, they should get assessed as a mechanical/electrical/civil whatever. I assumed ET was mostly given to people with engineering degrees from countries that are not well developed.
> 
> Invites will be send this midnight or tomorrow midnight. Let's hope things ease up.


ET is not for less developed countries. You will see from this thread that the trend is for EA to pile a lot of professions into the ET bracket. I myself have a history as an Engineering Manager across a variety of industries. With a UK honours degree I was assessed for the corresponding accord with EA and allocated ET. Given my high points, I didn't see the point in arguing the toss to try and change my code.


----------



## vvin (Sep 2, 2017)

ET is not classified as any country wise, however, the past trend of EA looks like they are directed to limit the professional engineer assessment and divert the applicants as ET


----------



## mcurtil (Jul 21, 2017)

joshyakovlev said:


> Age: 30 points
> Superior English: 20 points
> Skilled Employment: 15 points
> Degree: 10 points
> ...


If you don't mind me asking, why did you get only 10 for education if you studied an honours degree?


----------



## Ilay (May 19, 2014)

But how fair to keep ET and professional engineers in the same category is debatable...I feel that they are regret of not removing our occupations off the skill list this year and they will so next year..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lupilipid (Aug 5, 2016)

Ilay said:


> But how fair to keep ET and professional engineers in the same category is debatable...I feel that they are regret of not removing our occupations off the skill list this year and they will so next year..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Apparently, they will update the skilled list this coming Jan. 

Can't copy paste now but if you search skilled visa e-news September 2017, the webpage should come up. There DIBP mentioned the MLTSSL would be reviewed twice each year.

I don't think they will remove ET from the list tbh. Immigration is a business, and any occupation with high competition will stay on the list. Look at Accounting- it has been flagged for the last 4 years but is still on the list. Petroleum was flagged only for one year, and was removed the next year. The difference between Accounting and Petroleum being the number of high pointers.


----------



## vvin (Sep 2, 2017)

lupilipid said:


> Apparently, they will update the skilled list this coming Jan.
> 
> Can't copy paste now but if you search skilled visa e-news September 2017, the webpage should come up. There DIBP mentioned the MLTSSL would be reviewed twice each year.
> 
> I don't think they will remove ET from the list tbh. Immigration is a business, and any occupation with high competition will stay on the list. Look at Accounting- it has been flagged for the last 4 years but is still on the list. Petroleum was flagged only for one year, and was removed the next year. The difference between Accounting and Petroleum being the number of high pointers.


Yes, it is the business if you look at the removed occupations they were the one that has very few applicants.


----------



## Ilay (May 19, 2014)

lupilipid said:


> Apparently, they will update the skilled list this coming Jan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




But I am still disappointed with the fact that so many occupation is squeezed under one category, there are many occupation assessed as other professional engineers, ET and what is more ETs who are supposed to be assessed as professional engineer and be under their own occupational code..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

*Invitation today*

So friends, today the invitation will move up to sept 25 maximum or September 15.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## dboone25 (Sep 3, 2017)

What does that mean? Closer to 65 pointers?


----------



## mtakkol (Jun 9, 2014)

Good luck everyone! May the force be with you! 

Sent from my MI 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## dfrancis (Jul 12, 2017)

By the ultimate Grace of the Lord Almighty, I am happy to inform all the fellow members that I have received the grant for my baby(7months), spouse and self.

I was not a silent spectator on the forum and have always tried to chip in whenever I have had the knowledge. Would urge all others to keep supporting. This forum means a lot and is a key motivator.

Although the timelines don't do justice to the 18months process( I initially applied with my wife as the main applicant), the end result does give you a smooth high. Time to grab a drink and cherish the moment.

Will always remain active as much as possible on the forum. Wishing all the others the very best.

A special shoutout to Zaback, Hasansins, Ganesh.Engs, Shekar, Newbienz, DN and all others. 
Guys meet you all, God willing, down under...What goes around comes back around...Good Deeds and Karma will be rewarded in like.

Regards


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

dfrancis said:


> By the ultimate Grace of the Lord Almighty, I am happy to inform all the fellow members that I have received the grant for my baby(7months), spouse and self.
> 
> I was not a silent spectator on the forum and have always tried to chip in whenever I have had the knowledge. Would urge all others to keep supporting. This forum means a lot and is a key motivator.
> 
> ...


Good Luck dfrancis!
Finally, all your hard work have been paid off.
You are extremely talented and lucky to go through the process in such short time.
Best wishes for the future endeavours!


----------



## edy_mercado (Sep 15, 2017)

mtakkol said:


> Good luck everyone! May the force be with you!
> 
> Sent from my MI 5s using Tapatalk


Any updates or any movements for this round?

Sent from my SM-G901F using Tapatalk


----------



## iamryeye (Jul 4, 2017)

dfrancis said:


> By the ultimate Grace of the Lord Almighty, I am happy to inform all the fellow members that I have received the grant for my baby(7months), spouse and self.
> 
> I was not a silent spectator on the forum and have always tried to chip in whenever I have had the knowledge. Would urge all others to keep supporting. This forum means a lot and is a key motivator.
> 
> ...




Congrats. Can you tell us your timeline here. Very much appreciated. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

edy_mercado said:


> Any updates or any movements for this round?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G901F using Tapatalk


It's really hard to monitor the progress as many 70, 75, 80 pointers are not on these forums. Apparently, they lodge EOI, receive an invitation and move on while, we, 65 pointers wait indefinitely.


----------



## dfrancis (Jul 12, 2017)

iamryeye said:


> Congrats. Can you tell us your timeline here. Very much appreciated.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hi iamryeye

It's in the signature mate.
Anyways here you go

EA MSA : 16th Jun-17
Points : 70
EOI Initially submitted:16th Jun'17
EOI Last submitted: 27th Jul'17

Invitation:9th Aug'17
Visa Application:26th Aug'17
PCC(Spouse):28th Aug'17
PCC(Self): 8th Sept'17
Medicals: 19th Sept'17
Direct Grant: 29th Sept'17( Thank you, Lord)
Office- Adelaide


----------



## Arora753 (May 17, 2017)

Hey guys is there any one got invited.?


----------



## iamryeye (Jul 4, 2017)

dfrancis said:


> Hi iamryeye
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh.. same invitation date. But still pending. 

Anyways congrats!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sho3ib91 (Jul 3, 2017)

Still no invitation guys!!! Im fed up with Australia

Sent from my SM-J510H using Tapatalk


----------



## mtakkol (Jun 9, 2014)

iamryeye said:


> Oh.. same invitation date. But still pending.
> 
> Anyways congrats!
> 
> ...


Means 65 pointers couldn't make it on this round again? 

Sent from my MI 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## J J M (Feb 24, 2017)

mtakkol said:


> Means 65 pointers couldn't make it on this round again?
> 
> Sent from my MI 5s using Tapatalk


It was expected with the number of people within just 8 Sep. All we can hope for now is if the DOE is at least near the end of Sep and there is no large number of applicants in October.

It still feels incredibly depressing though. People who just apply now with 70 points can get an invite within 1-2 weeks and the grant not long after while people who are waiting since January with 65 points are still waiting for an invite.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Hi

got someone with Invite for 70 point 2339 with DOE 21st September 2017 - so 13 days movement - so moved a bit more than last time and hopefully further

Regards

Tony


----------



## vvin (Sep 2, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> got someone with Invite for 70 point 2339 with DOE 21st September 2017 - so 13 days movement - so moved a bit more than last time and hopefully further
> 
> ...


There is no future in ET, all other pro rata are on 65 and here we are registering a snail pace for even 70


----------



## J J M (Feb 24, 2017)

Blame DIBP for bringing all engineering applicants around the world into only ET.


----------



## J J M (Feb 24, 2017)

As said in the previous pages, Brexit could be a huge factor in the large number of 70+ point applicants. And who knows how long this will last.


----------



## vvin (Sep 2, 2017)

J J M said:


> As said in the previous pages, Brexit could be a huge factor in the large number of 70+ point applicants. And who knows how long this will last.


At the rate it is moving I am not even sure it will ever touch 65

P.S. I am a very optimistic person but I am getting so frustrated and sad by the trend going on


----------



## J J M (Feb 24, 2017)

vvin said:


> At the rate it is moving I am not even sure it will ever touch 65
> 
> P.S. I am a very optimistic person but I am getting so frustrated and sad by the trend going on


There is a sliver of hope though. If the stream of high pointers go down and it eventually reaches 65 points, the DOE is going to fly through a few months with 2-3 rounds based on the last year trend and since the allocation is 50 per round.

But first, this large number of high pointers applying has to slow down.


----------



## vvin (Sep 2, 2017)

J J M said:


> There is a sliver of hope though. If the stream of high pointers go down and it eventually reaches 65 points, the DOE is going to fly through a few months with 2-3 rounds based on the last year trend and since the allocation is 50 per round.
> 
> But first, this large number of high pointers applying has to slow down.


May God hear our prayers and your words will become golden.


----------



## honeymefeb14 (Jul 19, 2017)

J J M said:


> Blame DIBP for bringing all engineering applicants around the world into only ET.


DIBP or EA

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## honeymefeb14 (Jul 19, 2017)

honeymefeb14 said:


> DIBP or EA
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


DIBP or EA? 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## mtakkol (Jun 9, 2014)

honeymefeb14 said:


> DIBP or EA
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


EA I suppose 

Sent from my MI 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## Ilay (May 19, 2014)

EA first then DIBP


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dboone25 (Sep 3, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> got someone with Invite for 70 point 2339 with DOE 21st September 2017 - so 13 days movement - so moved a bit more than last time and hopefully further
> 
> ...


Excuse my ignorance but what fonyiu mean by 13 days movement?


----------



## joshyakovlev (Jun 14, 2017)

mcurtil said:


> If you don't mind me asking, why did you get only 10 for education if you studied an honours degree?


My apologies for my tardiness!!! I did get 15 points for my degree and 80 points overall. This is the hazard of calculating your scores post haste! Good spot!!!


----------



## lupilipid (Aug 5, 2016)

dboone25 said:


> Excuse my ignorance but what fonyiu mean by 13 days movement?


The cut-off date moved by 13 days. Not a good sign as the invitation rounds are every 14 days


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

DN7C said:


> It's really hard to monitor the progress as many 70, 75, 80 pointers are not on these forums. Apparently, they lodge EOI, receive an invitation and move on while, we, 65 pointers wait indefinitely.


I would not say there are a lot of these... but large portion, I would say, high pointers do go via agents.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> I would not say there are a lot of these... but large portion, I would say, high pointers do go via agents.


Yes. High pointers do not need to read to these forums to get an idea of forthcoming trends in their Occupations. They receive the invitations just after lodging EOI's by themselves or via agents.


----------



## snake8 (Jun 7, 2016)

Can anyone tell me why engineers in this forum are mostly ET, what does that mean?
where are all the other engineers?


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

snake8 said:


> Can anyone tell me why engineers in this forum are mostly ET, what does that mean?
> where are all the other engineers?


EA consider anyone with low quality in their cdr to be technologist even if u complete 4-year degree.
And who knows there may be some other reasons also.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

lupilipid said:


> The cut-off date moved by 13 days. Not a good sign as the invitation rounds are every 14 days


This is as per the unofficial results, so expect a movement of 20 days.


----------



## PK2PR (Sep 26, 2017)

I am considering to get my engineering technologist experience assessed by EA. Has anyone got a positive outcome for their experience?


----------



## mcurtil (Jul 21, 2017)

josygeorge000 said:


> EA consider anyone with low quality in their cdr to be technologist even if u complete 4-year degree.
> And who knows there may be some other reasons also.



I'd say that people like me also go for technologist. I have a master degree in general engineering (that's a thing in France), however without a speciality it's very hard to comply with all the tasks of another code. I'm not far from civil or chemical engineer but I don't think EA would accept me as either one.


----------



## miyer04 (Aug 9, 2017)

DIBP has released the 4th October results. The date of effect has moved to 1st October. A slight ray of hope for the 65 pointers. Here's the link 04 October 2017 Round Results

On an average, 3 people have to lodge new invitations between the 1st and the 18th, if they are to block 65 pointers from getting an invitation. Having said that, you never know what will come next in this turbulent period for the 65 pointers.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

miyer04 said:


> DIBP has released the 4th October results. The date of effect has moved to 1st October. A slight ray of hope for the 65 pointers. Here's the link 04 October 2017 Round Results
> 
> On an average, 3 people have to lodge new invitations between the 1st and the 18th, if they are to block 65 pointers from getting an invitation. Having said that, you never know what will come next in this turbulent period for the 65 pointers.


Finally, some good news !


----------



## jatinverma (Oct 10, 2017)

*What are the chances of getting an invite with 70 points*

I have updated my score from 60 to 70 points on 08-Oct-2017.

Code-233914
EOI First date of submission : 14-Apr-2017
Points (30-Age+15-Exp+15-Edu+10 Language=70)

What are the chances of getting an invite with 70 points and in which round one can expect?

Thanks in advance for the info


----------



## lupilipid (Aug 5, 2016)

jatinverma said:


> I have updated my score from 60 to 70 points on 08-Oct-2017.
> 
> Code-233914
> EOI First date of submission : 14-Apr-2017
> ...


You should get an invite next round which will be on 18th October.


----------



## jatinverma (Oct 10, 2017)

Finger Crossed. Thanks for the reply


----------



## PK2PR (Sep 26, 2017)

jatinverma said:


> I have updated my score from 60 to 70 points on 08-Oct-2017.
> 
> Code-233914
> EOI First date of submission : 14-Apr-2017
> ...


You will surely get the invite, did you get your experience assessed by Engineering Australia?


----------



## jatinverma (Oct 10, 2017)

Yes I got my assessment from EA in Feb 2017.
Now I have applied for PCC and I will go for medical after invite.
Is there anything which I need to do before getting invite.
Thanks
Jatin


----------



## PK2PR (Sep 26, 2017)

jatinverma said:


> Yes I got my assessment from EA in Feb 2017.
> Now I have applied for PCC and I will go for medical after invite.
> Is there anything which I need to do before getting invite.
> Thanks
> Jatin


well start arranging your papers and fill your form 80 stuff like that


----------



## sho3ib91 (Jul 3, 2017)

Guys cut off is 1/10/2017 as per skillselect

Sent from my SM-J510H using Tapatalk


----------



## miyer04 (Aug 9, 2017)

There is no way it would not touch 65 points in the next round, unless there is a sudden rush in EOI's between 01st and the 17th, which means there have to be 3 invitations per day. Early January 65 pointers should receive invitation in the next round, barring any technical hiccups on behalf of DIBP.


----------



## nepal.alog (Feb 2, 2017)

When is the next invitation round?

Sent from my MHA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Leonidus (Sep 6, 2017)

nepal.alog said:


> When is the next invitation round?
> 
> Sent from my MHA-L29 using Tapatalk


18th October


----------



## Leonidus (Sep 6, 2017)

sho3ib91 said:


> Guys cut off is 1/10/2017 as per skillselect
> 
> Sent from my SM-J510H using Tapatalk


It's looking good for you mate some promising news finally!


----------



## sho3ib91 (Jul 3, 2017)

Leonidus said:


> It's looking good for you mate some promising news finally!


Yeah but I hope there are not many 70 pointers because there are many applicants that applied in October in many occupations!

Sent from my SM-J510H using Tapatalk


----------



## Leonidus (Sep 6, 2017)

sho3ib91 said:


> Leonidus said:
> 
> 
> > It's looking good for you mate
> ...


Where are you getting that info from? Immitracker?


----------



## sho3ib91 (Jul 3, 2017)

Leonidus said:


> Where are you getting that info from? Immitracker?


Yeah and the number of applicants increase in October usually.

Sent from my SM-J510H using Tapatalk


----------



## miyer04 (Aug 9, 2017)

*Live in Victoria Update*

Guys, Victoria will stop accepting applications for Engineering Technologist from October 16th. Candidates with 5 or more years experience in either Civil/Mechanical will only be eligible to apply as an Engineering Technologist. People who have applied/apply before 16th October would not be affected and will assessed using the old guidelines. Follow the below link for more information.

Changes to skilled applications for engineering and building occupations - Live in Victoria

Visa Nomination Occupation List for Victoria - Live in Victoria


----------



## miyer04 (Aug 9, 2017)

16th October until 12th January 2018.


----------



## Leonidus (Sep 6, 2017)

miyer04 said:


> Guys, Victoria will stop accepting applications for Engineering Technologist from October 16th. Candidates with 5 or more years experience in either Civil/Mechanical will only be eligible to apply as an Engineering Technologist. People who have applied/apply before 16th October would not be affected and will assessed using the old guidelines. Follow the below link for more information.
> 
> Changes to skilled applications for engineering and building occupations - Live in Victoria
> 
> Visa Nomination Occupation List for Victoria - Live in Victoria


Does this concern 189? Or just 190?


----------



## lupilipid (Aug 5, 2016)

Leonidus said:


> Does this concern 189? Or just 190?


Only for Victoria 190


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

Any Engineering Technologist here with 5 years experience in Civil/Mechanical fields?


----------



## Zgembo12 (Sep 13, 2016)

DN7C said:


> Any Engineering Technologist here with 5 years experience in Civil/Mechanical fields?


i have 9 years of mechanical eng technologist experience as per EA. its in the field of cnc machining and programming / fixture design / automation. 

it sucks because my deploma is a tecnologist diploma , in a 3 years mechanical engieering technologist robotics and automation, and im in the same group as a chemical engineer with p eng.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

Zgembo12 said:


> i have 9 years of mechanical eng technologist experience as per EA. its in the field of cnc machining and programming / fixture design / automation.
> 
> it sucks because my deploma is a tecnologist diploma , in a 3 years mechanical engieering technologist robotics and automation, and im in the same group as a chemical engineer with p eng.


With the updated requirements of VIC, you could stand a chance.

Please follow the link, Changes to skilled applications for engineering and building occupations - Live in Victoria


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

hi everyone, well i applied as a Electronics engineer and today received outcome as ET 233914. In my outcome letter it is mentioned that "your qualification obtained from the below institution has been assessed as comparable to the listed Australian Qualification Framework (AQF) level for the purpose of awarding points under the GSM points test:" 

Does it mean that i can claim 15 points for my bachelor degree?
I also got my relevant work experience assessed and getting 5 points for the same.


----------



## Leonidus (Sep 6, 2017)

kodaan28 said:


> hi everyone, well i applied as a Electronics engineer and today received outcome as ET 233914. In my outcome letter it is mentioned that "your qualification obtained from the below institution has been assessed as comparable to the listed Australian Qualification Framework (AQF) level for the purpose of awarding points under the GSM points test:"
> 
> Does it mean that i can claim 15 points for my bachelor degree?
> I also got my relevant work experience assessed and getting 5 points for the same.


Hi, yes u can claim the points for your undergrads.

Btw how many points are u applying with?


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Leonidus said:


> Hi, yes u can claim the points for your undergrads.
> 
> Btw how many points are u applying with?


Below is my points break up : -
Age 30
Edu. Qual. 15
Work Exp. 5
PTE Will appear next month start/Mid (Preparing for 79+) :fingerscrossed:

For EA assessment i used IELTS scored card (Nov. 2015)


----------



## Leonidus (Sep 6, 2017)

All the best bud


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Leonidus said:


> All the best bud


Thanks Mate!!! Cheers...


----------



## Gohar Rehman (Oct 14, 2017)

*Help*

Dear All, 

My total points for 189 are 65 and I have lodged an EOI on Skillselect on 18-08-17 

My question is that how do I apply for sub class 190 where I get state nomination's '5' points? I am currently in Pakistan and applied from here. 

Regards,
Gohar


----------



## istokwa (Aug 7, 2017)

Dear experts, I need your honest opinion on my case...

ANZSCO = 233914 (Engineer Technologist)
Date of effect (updated) = 13/Oct
189 total = 70 pts 
190 (NSW) total = 75pts

My original date of effect was 3/Jul with 65pts for 189, but just recently been added with partner skills = 5pts, thus it is now 70 pts...

We have been praying and waiting diligently and faithfully until we got a positive assessment for spouse just few days ago.

I will truly appreciate all the enlightenment and support. God bless us all who are waiting...


----------



## Gohar Rehman (Oct 14, 2017)

istokwa said:


> Dear experts, I need your honest opinion on my case...
> 
> ANZSCO = 233914 (Engineer Technologist)
> Date of effect (updated) = 13/Oct
> ...


Next Round! Best of Luck


----------



## istokwa (Aug 7, 2017)

Gohar Rehman said:


> Next Round! Best of Luck


Thanks Gohar! if that will happen, then it will be an answered prayer...!!!


----------



## PK2PR (Sep 26, 2017)

istokwa said:


> Thanks Gohar! if that will happen, then it will be an answered prayer...!!!


Hi did u also update 70 points on immitracker(?) as I have notice an entry on 13th


----------



## istokwa (Aug 7, 2017)

PK2PR said:


> Hi did u also update 70 points on immitracker(?) as I have notice an entry on 13th


yes that was me, EJS702 :fingerscrossed:


----------



## abhishekcool702 (Oct 15, 2017)

Hello everyone, can u please help me with this. It's a humble request. 
I have applied for 189 visa with 60 points for engineering technologist on 3rd of July, and have also applied for 190 state sponsorship visa(65 points) and 489 family sponsored visa(70 points) on the 5th of October. So can anyone guide me that which visa invitation would I get first and can anyone explain how the state sponsorship works and selects the possible candidates and I have scored 8 bands each to reach the 60 points mark


----------



## Leonidus (Sep 6, 2017)

PK2PR said:


> istokwa said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Gohar! if that will happen, then it will be an answered prayer...!!!
> ...


Hi PK2PR,

Any idea how many 70 pointers might be here from Oct 1st onwards going by immitracker?


----------



## PK2PR (Sep 26, 2017)

Leonidus said:


> Hi PK2PR,
> 
> Any idea how many 70 pointers might be here from Oct 1st onwards going by immitracker?


Based on immitracker and this forum there are four 70+ pointers but most of the 70 pointers don't update immitracker as they will surely get the invite in next round. .. I am still not really hopeful for 65 pointers maybe EOI last invite will move to 13-14 Oct max


----------



## sho3ib91 (Jul 3, 2017)

I also think it wont reach 65 pointers I just hope it hits 13-15 october

Sent from my SM-J510H using Tapatalk


----------



## Leonidus (Sep 6, 2017)

But you can't deny that it did get really close to 65 the last round. It moved to the 1st! I have a positive feeling for the next round?


----------



## Gohar Rehman (Oct 14, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Aus PCC come in 10 days. I usually send it to my aunt in US, then she just scans it back to me. PCC by airmail takes 3-4 months to come to Bangladesh and sometimes it gets lost. Not sure about Sri Lanka mail service though. I hope you get it soon.
> 
> And to answer your previous question, I can't advise. It's better to apply early as then it shows you applied earlier and they will process it earlier but then CO contact sometimes takes 3 months. Whereas aumelb1 and other guy applied on 10 Feb and received their grant in 21 days,



Hello

Which invitation did you receive? 189 or 190?


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Dec 2016 and January 2017 65 points people might get tomorrow.


----------



## Leonidus (Sep 6, 2017)

There aren't any eoi from Dec, as it moved to 3rd Jan with 65 points.


----------



## TimTamFan (Jul 27, 2017)

Well.... here we go.... fingers crossed you can open the floodgates for us 65 pointers today sho3ib91! 

Best of luck everyone!


----------



## dboone25 (Sep 3, 2017)

Here?s hoping ?


----------



## sho3ib91 (Jul 3, 2017)

Guys by seeing Australia it gives you hope and takes it back again and again. So I do not have any hope today but I will update you if anything happens.

Sent from my SM-J510H using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

sho3ib91 said:


> Guys by seeing Australia it gives you hope and takes it back again and again. So I do not have any hope today but I will update you if anything happens.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J510H using Tapatalk


Dont lose the hope. I think you will get the ita this time. It can move upto Feb/March 2017.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

9:16 PM
Tuesday, October 17, 2017 (GMT+11)
Time in Canberra ACT, Australia


----------



## sho3ib91 (Jul 3, 2017)

I really hope so it should be this round but I came to a point were I see it is impossible for example not sending invitations to ET this round or there are many 70 pointers.

Lets just hope for the best and wait to see what happens

Sent from my SM-J510H using Tapatalk


----------



## dboone25 (Sep 3, 2017)

Are the invites out tomorrow?


----------



## mcurtil (Jul 21, 2017)

Yup, the next round is on the 18th of October


----------



## sho3ib91 (Jul 3, 2017)

Guys the invitations are after 1 and a half hours

Sent from my SM-J510H using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

any invitations yet?


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

mechanical engineer 65 at march got.


----------



## istokwa (Aug 7, 2017)

My Skillselect status has changed to INVITED!!! 
Praise God!!!
All the best to all!!!


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

istokwa said:


> My Skillselect status has changed to INVITED!!!
> Praise God!!!
> All the best to all!!!


Congrats to you!


----------



## sho3ib91 (Jul 3, 2017)

josygeorge000 said:


> Congrats to you!


What was your doe?

Sent from my SM-J510H using Tapatalk


----------



## dboone25 (Sep 3, 2017)

Congratulations man! How many points? Engineering Tecnologist?


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Mine?


----------



## istokwa (Aug 7, 2017)

josygeorge000 said:


> Congrats to you!


Thanks mate! indeed an answered prayer!!!
Will be praying for you all on this thread... God bless you all!!


----------



## sho3ib91 (Jul 3, 2017)

josygeorge000 said:


> Mine?


The guy with the invite

Sent from my SM-J510H using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

sho3ib91 said:


> The guy with the invite
> 
> Sent from my SM-J510H using Tapatalk


October 13.


----------



## dboone25 (Sep 3, 2017)

Goes out to anyone but mainly the guy with the invite


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Looks like first few 65 pointers got the invitation.


----------



## PK2PR (Sep 26, 2017)

josygeorge000 said:


> Looks like first few 65 pointers got the invitation.


from where u r getting that news?


----------



## sho3ib91 (Jul 3, 2017)

I still did not receive an invitation! Please any 70 pointer who got an inviation writes his doe

Sent from my SM-J510H using Tapatalk


----------



## sho3ib91 (Jul 3, 2017)

It still did not reach 65 pointers this round bad luck as always

Sent from my SM-J510H using Tapatalk


----------



## mtakkol (Jun 9, 2014)

sho3ib91 said:


> It still did not reach 65 pointers this round bad luck as always
> 
> Sent from my SM-J510H using Tapatalk


How come?  

Sent from my MI 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## sho3ib91 (Jul 3, 2017)

mtakkol said:


> How come?
> 
> Sent from my MI 5s using Tapatalk


Many 70 pointers I assume

Sent from my SM-J510H using Tapatalk


----------



## mtakkol (Jun 9, 2014)

This 70 pointers application trend always change like stock market I suppose

Sent from my MI 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## sho3ib91 (Jul 3, 2017)

mtakkol said:


> This 70 pointers application trend always change like stock market I suppose
> 
> Sent from my MI 5s using Tapatalk


I dont know but I lost hope in Australia

Sent from my SM-J510H using Tapatalk


----------



## Leonidus (Sep 6, 2017)

Unbelievable that in just two weeks there are that many 70+ pointers. What's going on:/


----------



## sho3ib91 (Jul 3, 2017)

Leonidus said:


> Unbelievable that in just two weeks there are that many 70+ pointers. What's going on:/


Maybe it reached 65 points on 3rd or 4th Jan or just like always many 70 pointers!!

Sent from my SM-J510H using Tapatalk


----------



## Kuwind (Oct 24, 2015)

Hello everyone..can someone help me with my query.. my brother has electronics engineer degree but work experience of 6.5 years in electrical field.. he consulted an agent who said he will put him as engineering technologist.. any advice please


----------



## abhishekcool702 (Oct 15, 2017)

Hey mate, 
I have done mechanical engineering from India but while assessing my degree there were some problems, so got the outcome to be engineering technologist from the engineers Australia. If he has 65 points in his bag, he should go for it but be sure that the outcome must be engineering technologist as it is just up to engineers Australia's hands to decide the outcome, no one can do anything with that.


----------



## Kuwind (Oct 24, 2015)

abhishekcool702 said:


> Hey mate,
> I have done mechanical engineering from India but while assessing my degree there were some problems, so got the outcome to be engineering technologist from the engineers Australia. If he has 65 points in his bag, he should go for it but be sure that the outcome must be engineering technologist as it is just up to engineers Australia's hands to decide the outcome, no one can do anything with that.



Thanks a lot for the reply.. so basically when making the cdr u cannot choose the option of being assessed under a particular category ?


----------



## abhishekcool702 (Oct 15, 2017)

Yeah exactly brother, the assessment just depends upon the project's content u have mentioned in your CDR's. U can modify ur content accordingly but u would need a professional's help for this. Otherwise it would take a lot of time to get things sorted. 

Rest all the very best


----------



## Leonidus (Sep 6, 2017)

So damn upset about this round. Really thought it would hit 65....anyone have hope left for us 65 pointers out there?


----------



## miyer04 (Aug 9, 2017)

I am afraid there would not be any invitations this financial year looking at the current trend of results. All the 65 pointers need to increase their tally to 70 or above in order to get an invitation. Even if they open 65 pointers, no one knows how far it will go. 70 pointers will start coming again and the trend will continue. This was the round wherein the 65 pointers had a slight ray of hope. There was a mere 3 days gap between the date of effect and the invitation date. I really do not where these many 70 pointers have started appearing all of a sudden in this occupation group. The situation does not look good for any of the 65 pointers.


----------



## rockshare (Oct 11, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I am new to this forum.
A big Helloooooo to all who are awaiting for EOI, and congratulations to all who got Invitation and Visa grant.



Engineering Technologist 233914
Age- 30Points
Qualification - 15Points (BE Mechanical)
Experience- 10Points (6 years plus in Mechanical Engineering)
EA assessment +ve for occupation (ET-233914) 
PTE-A 1st attempt June.2017 (L-65 R-60 S-78 W-66)
PTE-A 2nd attempt August.2017 (L-69 R-78 S-80 W-68)
Language - 10points.
Initial EOI Submitted(with 60Points for NSW) : 10-06-2017.
EOI updated to 189 with 65 Points : 24-08-2017.
EOI 189 Invitation: XX-XX-XXXX

Second EOI submitted to Victoria with 70 points: 24-08-2017
EOI 190 Victoria Invitation: XX-XX-XXXX


----------



## rockshare (Oct 11, 2017)

Hello mates,

Can someone clear my query

I had submitted EOI Initially with 60Points for NSW on 10-06-2017. The same EOI has been updated to 189 with 65 Points on 24-08-2017. My query is will DIBP considers my EOI initial date of submission or the latest updated one.








Engineering Technologist 233914
Age- 30Points
Qualification - 15Points (BE Mechanical)
Experience- 10Points (6 years plus in Mechanical Engineering)
EA assessment +ve for occupation (ET-233914) 
PTE-A 1st attempt June.2017 (L-65 R-60 S-78 W-66)
PTE-A 2nd attempt August.2017 (L-69 R-78 S-80 W-68)
Language - 10points.
Initial EOI Submitted(with 60Points for NSW) : 10-06-2017.
EOI updated to 189 with 65 Points : 24-08-2017.
EOI 189 Invitation: XX-XX-XXXX

Second EOI submitted to Victoria with 70 points: 24-08-2017
EOI 190 Victoria Invitation: XX-XX-XXXX


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Leonidus said:


> So damn upset about this round. Really thought it would hit 65....anyone have hope left for us 65 pointers out there?


Next month is having 3 invitation in a month. So hopefully it will make 65 points.


----------



## Leonidus (Sep 6, 2017)

Have dibp released that info?


----------



## BiomedicalEngineerSL (Dec 13, 2016)

What he means is that next month has 5 Wednesdays out of which 1st, 15th and 29th will be invitation rounds


----------



## rockshare (Oct 11, 2017)

Hello mates,

Can someone clear my query

I had submitted EOI Initially with 60Points for NSW on 10-06-2017. The same EOI has been updated to 189 with 65 Points on 24-08-2017. My query is will DIBP considers my EOI initial date of submission or the latest updated one.








Engineering Technologist 233914
Age- 30Points
Qualification - 15Points (BE Mechanical)
Experience- 10Points (6 years plus in Mechanical Engineering)
EA assessment +ve for occupation (ET-233914) 
PTE-A 1st attempt June.2017 (L-65 R-60 S-78 W-66)
PTE-A 2nd attempt August.2017 (L-69 R-78 S-80 W-68)
Language - 10points.
Initial EOI Submitted(with 60Points for NSW) : 10-06-2017.
EOI updated to 189 with 65 Points : 24-08-2017.
EOI 189 Invitation: XX-XX-XXXX

Second EOI submitted to Victoria with 70 points: 24-08-2017
EOI 190 Victoria Invitation: XX-XX-XXXX


----------



## Leonidus (Sep 6, 2017)

Ur original date of submission will be considered.


----------



## rockshare (Oct 11, 2017)

Leonidus said:


> Ur original date of submission will be considered.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Thanks mate. You meant the initial EOI Submission date???


----------



## Leonidus (Sep 6, 2017)

rockshare said:


> Leonidus said:
> 
> 
> > Ur original date of submission will be considered.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## PK2PR (Sep 26, 2017)

I think it is waste of time to wait for 65 pointers to get any invite, I will update my EOI to 70 points!


----------



## lupilipid (Aug 5, 2016)

I finally got superior English scores and submitted an EOI for both 189 and 190 NSW together. Hopefully, it works out.


----------



## 10cu5T (Jul 14, 2016)

man atleast you guys can increase score.. some people like us don't even have an option to increase score.. :'(

Sent from my VIE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## dboone25 (Sep 3, 2017)

Yeah I hear you man! Got superior English thinking ET would remain at 65 then this happens! Only got 3 years work experience so no hope to wait s other two years to get 5 points!


----------



## PK2PR (Sep 26, 2017)

dboone25 said:


> Yeah I hear you man! Got superior English thinking ET would remain at 65 then this happens! Only got 3 years work experience so no hope to wait s other two years to get 5 points!


I just got my 1 year experience assessed by EA will came 5 points.


----------



## sho3ib91 (Jul 3, 2017)

PK2PR said:


> I just got my 1 year experience assessed by EA will came 5 points.


So now you are 70?

Sent from my SM-J510H using Tapatalk


----------



## PK2PR (Sep 26, 2017)

sho3ib91 said:


> So now you are 70?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J510H using Tapatalk


yup, thinking of putting an updated EOI or maybe after next round


----------



## sho3ib91 (Jul 3, 2017)

PK2PR said:


> yup, thinking of putting an updated EOI or maybe after next round


Why next round you would be invited by the next round if you updated your eoi!!

Sent from my SM-J510H using Tapatalk


----------



## PK2PR (Sep 26, 2017)

sho3ib91 said:


> Why next round you would be invited by the next round if you updated your eoi!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-J510H using Tapatalk


I know but with 65 points it is straight forward case and with additional 5 points it will be on the discretion of CO to accept that experience, so there will be a little chance of rejection.


----------



## dboone25 (Sep 3, 2017)

Is that 1 year work experience in Australia?


----------



## PK2PR (Sep 26, 2017)

dboone25 said:


> Is that 1 year work experience in Australia?


Yup


----------



## abhishekcool702 (Oct 15, 2017)

Have anyone got an invite for 190 state sponsorship for engineering technologist. Please reply as fast as possible.


----------



## PK2PR (Sep 26, 2017)

abhishekcool702 said:


> Have anyone got an invite for 190 state sponsorship for engineering technologist. Please reply as fast as possible.


I have just submitted an EOI with 75 points in visa 190, lets c if they are interested


----------



## abhishekcool702 (Oct 15, 2017)

PK2PR said:


> abhishekcool702 said:
> 
> 
> > Have anyone got an invite for 190 state sponsorship for engineering technologist. Please reply as fast as possible.
> ...


Bro u can easily get an invite for 189 in the next round or so, u will not need an invite for 190. If u would get an invite u should withdraw the EOI for 190.

Rest all the very best, hope we all get an invite soon.


----------



## snake8 (Jun 7, 2016)

PK2PR said:


> Yup



Could you please tell me whether you need to be assessed for that one year of experience with engineers Australia or is it not necessary to get the extra 5 points. I am a bit confused cause I have seen people who assess their experience with EA and others who don't ?!!


----------



## PK2PR (Sep 26, 2017)

snake8 said:


> Could you please tell me whether you need to be assessed for that one year of experience with engineers Australia or is it not necessary to get the extra 5 points. I am a bit confused cause I have seen people who assess their experience with EA and others who don't ?!!


It is not necessary, have u already submitted your EOI?


----------



## PK2PR (Sep 26, 2017)

snake8 said:


> Could you please tell me whether you need to be assessed for that one year of experience with engineers Australia or is it not necessary to get the extra 5 points. I am a bit confused cause I have seen people who assess their experience with EA and others who don't ?!!


It is not necessary, did u already submitted ur EOI?


----------



## snake8 (Jun 7, 2016)

PK2PR said:


> It is not necessary, did u already submitted ur EOI?


Yes but haven't finished one year local exp yet, so just wondering if I ll need to submit anyting to EA or is it up to DIPB to see if that s relevant exp worth 5 points or not.

Thanks for your quick answer


----------



## Leonidus (Sep 6, 2017)

Hy experts! Just a quick question, the course that I did in uni is for a total of 2yrs. I'm looking to claim 5points for the same so that it can bump me up to 70points. However , the cricos codes for the programme? do not show up on the online database when I checked . Does this mean that the course has been deregistered? Or maybe they might have put them in archive as this is an older programmes before the newer 2yrs masters programme?? 

Really confused about this, any help would be highly appreciated.


----------



## abhishekcool702 (Oct 15, 2017)

Hello everyone, 

Has anyone got an invite from the NSW for 190 visa recently...??? 
Please give the details about your points and occupation and the date of EOI. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## phoenix134 (Oct 8, 2016)

Guys

Received a Direct Grant today.
I owe alot to the members of this thread & http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...1193809-189-visa-lodge-grant-gang-2017-a.html for all the info i got.
All the Best to you all.
CHEERSS


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

phoenix134 said:


> Guys
> 
> Received a Direct Grant today.
> I owe alot to the members of this thread & http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...1193809-189-visa-lodge-grant-gang-2017-a.html for all the info i got.
> ...


Congrats mate. Wish you best for the future.


----------



## Leonidus (Sep 6, 2017)

phoenix134 said:


> Guys
> 
> Received a Direct Grant today.
> I owe alot to the members of this thread & http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...1193809-189-visa-lodge-grant-gang-2017-a.html for all the info i got.
> ...


Congrats mate! Wish u the very best! 
Also could you update us with your doe and points?


----------



## phoenix134 (Oct 8, 2016)

Leonidus said:


> Congrats mate! Wish u the very best!
> Also could you update us with your doe and points?


Thanks Leonidus
DOE: 15 Aug 2017
Points: 70


----------



## miyer04 (Aug 9, 2017)

Hey Guys,

Just need your inputs on this. I finish my 1 year local relevant experience in early December, which will effectively increase my points score to 70. Can I do an EOI, get an invitation and then upload the assessment letter during the visa submission process or get assessed first and then submit an EOI with the assessment details. Do we need to submit relevant employment assessment receipt details during the EOI process, or EOI can be submitted without having an assessment letter from Engineers Australia?

Any help would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## PK2PR (Sep 26, 2017)

miyer04 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Just need your inputs on this. I finish my 1 year local relevant experience in early December, which will effectively increase my points score to 70. Can I do an EOI, get an invitation and then upload the assessment letter during the visa submission process or get assessed first and then submit an EOI with the assessment details. Do we need to submit relevant employment assessment receipt details during the EOI process, or EOI can be submitted without having an assessment letter from Engineers Australia?
> 
> ...


They will surely reject your visa if you lodge EOI prior to your 1 year experience


----------



## miyer04 (Aug 9, 2017)

That was not my question mate. Off course, I would not submit an EOI before I finish 1 year work experience. I want to know whether or not I can submit an EOI without having a relevant skilled employment assessment from EA. Moreover, can I get an invite, submit my application and then submit an assessment if the CO asks for it?


----------



## joshyakovlev (Jun 14, 2017)

miyer04 said:


> That was not my question mate. Off course, I would not submit an EOI before I finish 1 year work experience. I want to know whether or not I can submit an EOI without having a relevant skilled employment assessment from EA. Moreover, can I get an invite, submit my application and then submit an assessment if the CO asks for it?


No. You need a skills assessment to submit your EOI. You will be asked to submit details of the skills assessment in the EOI itself.


----------



## julligan (Oct 16, 2017)

miyer04 said:


> That was not my question mate. Off course, I would not submit an EOI before I finish 1 year work experience. I want to know whether or not I can submit an EOI without having a relevant skilled employment assessment from EA. Moreover, can I get an invite, submit my application and then submit an assessment if the CO asks for it?


No, you CAN NOT do that


----------



## J J M (Feb 24, 2017)

Has the results for last week's round come out yet? And any bets on the number of 70+ pointers within these 2 weeks..


----------



## Leonidus (Sep 6, 2017)

nothing so far mate, its been more than a week and they usually release the results in like 5 days


----------



## abhishekcool702 (Oct 15, 2017)

Hey mates, 

How many engineering technologists are there in this group, can you all please tell me about ur point's division nd the date of effect of ur EOI. This would be very helpful. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## subhasamaran (Jul 7, 2013)

abhishekcool702 said:


> Hey mates,
> 
> How many engineering technologists are there in this group, can you all please tell me about ur point's division nd the date of effect of ur EOI. This would be very helpful.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hi my points breakdown 

AGE 30
DEGREE 15
EXP 10 
PTE 65 PLUS 10
TOTAL 65 POINTS FOR 189 AND 70 POINTS FOR 190 (CURRENTLY IN NSW IN TASMANINA)

WAITING FOR INVITE 

WHAT ABT YOU ?ANY INFORMATTION ON 65 POINTS


----------



## abhishekcool702 (Oct 15, 2017)

subhasamaran said:


> abhishekcool702 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey mates,
> ...


No not really, just searching for every bit of info everywhere I could find. 

My points break down are
Age-25 points
Education -15
PTE-20
experience -0 points

What was your date of effect of EOI...??? 
hopefully we will get what we want.


----------



## ramontubero28 (Sep 23, 2017)

julligan said:


> No, you CAN NOT do that


Relevant skills assessment is not required to submit an EOI or lodge the visa. The CO can do the assessment of the number of years of experience that you have.

But the skills assessment itself (not the RSA) is definitely required.


----------



## miyer04 (Aug 9, 2017)

Thanks a lot for your response. I do have a relevant skills assessment, but I wanted to know if I can submit an EOI without having a separate relevant employment from EA. Your response has given me hope, and I will start preparing the required documents the CO might ask.


----------



## ramontubero28 (Sep 23, 2017)

miyer04 said:


> Thanks a lot for your response. I do have a relevant skills assessment, but I wanted to know if I can submit an EOI without having a separate relevant employment from EA. Your response has given me hope, and I will start preparing the required documents the CO might ask.


No, it's not mandatory. Recommended but not required. Numbers of years of onshore/overseas experience can be assessed by the CO. I know a lot of persons who got grants without the work experience assessment from EA.


----------



## abhishekcool702 (Oct 15, 2017)

Hello everyone, 

Can anyone please tell me that I have done bachelors in technology in mechanical engineering but the outcome of my assessment by Engineers Australia was engineering technologist. Can we re-assess the degree from the Engineers Australia or not. If possible then can you tell me how it is possible. 
Thanks in advance


----------



## subhasamaran (Jul 7, 2013)

abhishekcool702 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Can anyone please tell me that I have done bachelors in technology in mechanical engineering but the outcome of my assessment by Engineers Australia was engineering technologist. Can we re-assess the degree from the Engineers Australia or not. If possible then can you tell me how it is possible.
> Thanks in advance


Hi
My occupation is Enggineering Technologist 233914
My points Break Down are 
age 30
Exp 10
Education 15 
PTE 10
Total 65 points..



What is the chance of getting invite for 189 visa?

what is the chance in NSW and Tasmania state nomination for this occupation?

ALso is it mandatory that we have to go with migration agent or we can lodge by ourself ?

friends kindly help me on thi


----------



## Durairaj (Oct 19, 2017)

Dear miyer04 & Subhasamaran, I am Durairaj from India now live in Abu Dhabi, UAE <*SNIP*> *Inappropriate content - see: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ge...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155218 kaju/moderator.*
Can you share your details to discuss about the process to know.


----------



## abhishekcool702 (Oct 15, 2017)

subhasamaran said:


> abhishekcool702 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone,
> ...


Hey mate, 

U can surely get an invite but the duration depends upon ur date of effect of EOI or the date u submitted it. The people with 65 points who lodged on April 4 have got the invite. So u have a great chance for 189.
For 190 I m unsure because NSW haven't given any invite to us for the past 6 months or so. It just depends upon our luck.


----------



## lupilipid (Aug 5, 2016)

abhishekcool702 said:


> Hey mate,
> 
> U can surely get an invite but the duration depends upon ur date of effect of EOI or the date u submitted it. The people with 65 points who lodged on April 4 have got the invite. So u have a great chance for 189.
> For 190 I m unsure because NSW haven't given any invite to us for the past 6 months or so. It just depends upon our luck.


You are wrong. People with 65 points who submitted their EOI on January are still waiting for their invite. And NSW does not send invites to ETs with 65 points. Other occupations yes but not for ETs.


----------



## abhishekcool702 (Oct 15, 2017)

lupilipid said:


> abhishekcool702 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey mate,
> ...


I might be wrong with this but someone in the other forum said that he got an invite for EOI in April for ET. If u have any other such info please share.


----------



## lupilipid (Aug 5, 2016)

^You maybe confusing ET with Mechanical Engineers. The cut off for ETs is still at 70 points.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

abhishekcool702 said:


> I might be wrong with this but someone in the other forum said that he got an invite for EOI in April for ET. If u have any other such info please share.


mate, check my signature. 
I've been waiting since January 2017 with 65 points, still no invite. In fact, there's a whole bunch of members here with 65 points waiting for the invitation.
So, whoever said he got invited with 65 points in April is lying.


----------



## abhishekcool702 (Oct 15, 2017)

DN7C said:


> abhishekcool702 said:
> 
> 
> > I might be wrong with this but someone in the other forum said that he got an invite for EOI in April for ET. If u have any other such info please share.
> ...


My bad trusted a wrong person I guess, sorry if I mislead someone.


----------



## Leonidus (Sep 6, 2017)

Whats with the delay in releasing the results from the 18th? Hopefully should be out tomorrow.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

abhishekcool702 said:


> My bad trusted a wrong person I guess, sorry if I mislead someone.


no worries. 
Here, we all are exchanging information to achieve a common goal.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

Leonidus said:


> Whats with the delay in releasing the results from the 18th? Hopefully should be out tomorrow.


Maybe the manual selection rounds of the Accountants are delaying the release of results.


----------



## sukar (Nov 26, 2016)

Is there an invitation round today?


----------



## PK2PR (Sep 26, 2017)

Leonidus said:


> nothing so far mate, its been more than a week and they usually release the results in like 5 days


Bruv whats your DOE with updated 70 points?


----------



## PK2PR (Sep 26, 2017)

sukar said:


> Is there an invitation round today?


yes tonight, whats your DOE and points?


----------



## Leonidus (Sep 6, 2017)

PK2PR said:


> Leonidus said:
> 
> 
> > nothing so far mate, its been more than a week and they usually release the results in like 5 days
> ...


Hi , doe is the same as that in my signature.3/2/17


----------



## Leonidus (Sep 6, 2017)

Isn't dibp gonna release the results of last round before tonight's invitation? So strange.....


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

Leonidus said:


> Hi , doe is the same as that in my signature.3/2/17


hey Leonidus,

I think your DOE will change to the date which you updated the points to 70.


----------



## Leonidus (Sep 6, 2017)

Really? I'm not sure about that, if so it's 30th October.


----------



## sukar (Nov 26, 2016)

pk2pr said:


> yes tonight, whats your doe and points?


doe - 6 feb 2017, 65 points


----------



## adityagaut (May 18, 2016)

Hi Guys,
Its really frustrating that someone from EA suggests to apply for ET, rather than the occupation on which I actually applied for. And then this ET cutoff is not baring less than 70. To be honest, I didn't have much idea about the pro-data and ET cut off else I would have re-written my all CDR.
All my other friends who have 65 points but just the different trade have got their invites after a month of waiting max. 
I did try re-attempt of PTE for 79 marks but couldn't make it. 
Don't know if there is any chance for 65 pointers in this year or not.
Would it be a good idea to go for re-assessment from EA or try again for PTE-79 score.
Not sure how to get the extra-5.
--------------------------------
ANZSCO Code: 233914 Engineering Technologist
EA MSA (Fast Track): 29 May 2017
PTE-A: L 70, R 65, S 82, W 65 : 12 June 2017
EOI Lodged : 65 points/NSW 70 points : 24 June 2017 
Invitation Received:
VISA Lodged:


----------



## subhasamaran (Jul 7, 2013)

adityagaut said:


> Hi Guys,
> Its really frustrating that someone from EA suggests to apply for ET, rather than the occupation on which I actually applied for. And then this ET cutoff is not baring less than 70. To be honest, I didn't have much idea about the pro-data and ET cut off else I would have re-written my all CDR.
> All my other friends who have 65 points but just the different trade have got their invites after a month of waiting max.
> I did try re-attempt of PTE for 79 marks but couldn't make it.
> ...




Hi mate 

even i am also in the same situation i applied for plant engineer and got assessed as ET.i also have 65 points currently applied EOI only today.

explore options to get 79 plus i am going to to same thing untill the points drop to 65.i heard it will drop in the one round or two.

no other option other than PTE which is very much starightforward little u have to strain yourself..if you go for another assesment wiht EA you have to prepare the that bleed CDR process again..

DOnt lose hope LEtS PRAY GOD..all the best


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

I heard from other threads that today no invitations and it will be on next Tuesday. Sounds like true it is.


----------



## PK2PR (Sep 26, 2017)

josygeorge000 said:


> I heard from other threads that today no invitations and it will be on next Tuesday. Sounds like true it is.


where u heard that? its bit unusual


----------



## PK2PR (Sep 26, 2017)

Leonidus said:


> Really? I'm not sure about that, if so it's 30th October.


did u get any invite?


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

PK2PR said:


> where u heard that? its bit unusual


It is not unusual and it is happening also since the Canberra time is already 12 past now. No one got invitation till now so I believe they changed the game and there will be an invitation on next week only.


----------



## PK2PR (Sep 26, 2017)

josygeorge000 said:


> It is not unusual and it is happening also since the Canberra time is already 12 past now. No one got invitation till now so I believe they changed the game and there will be an invitation on next week only.


in that case there will be only 2 invites this month instead of 3, which is different from the last year as there were 3 invites in march


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

PK2PR said:


> in that case there will be only 2 invites this month instead of 3, which is different from the last year as there were 3 invites in march


I don't know but things are not looking nice, looks like DIBP don't want to take anyone.
After so many troubles we reached here and now it looks like an infinity in front of the eyes.


----------



## PK2PR (Sep 26, 2017)

josygeorge000 said:


> I don't know but things are not looking nice, looks like DIBP don't want to take anyone.
> After so many troubles we reached here and now it looks like an infinity in front of the eyes.


I think DIBP just want to maintain consistent invites per round like 50 per round for other engineering professionals with 3 rounds in a month will disturb that balance


----------



## adityagaut (May 18, 2016)

Thanks for the advice Mate , 
I guess need to prepare for PTE again.
All the best


----------



## sho3ib91 (Jul 3, 2017)

No guys this is unfair they just want to increase the numbers of high pointers

Sent from my SM-J510H using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

sho3ib91 said:


> No guys this is unfair they just want to increase the numbers of high pointers
> 
> Sent from my SM-J510H using Tapatalk


No, in my opinion, they are looking for the cream of the cake. It means they only want people who are really capable of getting enough points. Of course we all no getting 70 points is not an easy task. PTE 79 when we say it is easy, but nowadays, they also changed the way they create the exam, made the exam more tough as the number of candidates increased.

So whoever, able to get 70 should go through, in this way they are making sure that only intelligent people are coming to their country.


----------



## serta (Mar 21, 2017)

Dear fellas,

I got my invitation from Victoria 190 SS 
I'm very happy and hope for all that you will get some good news today and/or later..
You can find details from my signature.

I'm doing my application by myself and would like to thank all mates from forum but special regards to zaback21 who shares very useful information and encourages people to do so..

Best wishes..


----------



## adityagaut (May 18, 2016)

Congratulations Serta, 
Such a good news , Aus. is waiting for u now..All the very best for future.


----------



## chibaba chacho (Jul 25, 2017)

serta said:


> Dear fellas,
> 
> I got my invitation from Victoria 190 SS
> I'm very happy and hope for all that you will get some good news today and/or later..
> ...


Congratulations!!! Some of us are still waiting for an invite.


----------



## sho3ib91 (Jul 3, 2017)

If it was faor it should have been the 1st and the 15th not the 15th and 30th now people will wait a months for an invitation not 2 weeks like every applicant through the past years and rounds

Sent from my SM-J510H using Tapatalk


----------



## rockshare (Oct 11, 2017)

serta said:


> Dear fellas,
> 
> I got my invitation from Victoria 190 SS
> I'm very happy and hope for all that you will get some good news today and/or later..
> ...



Hi mate,

Congratulations first of all on your achievement and dream come true situation.

Have you got Pre invite or invitation?
Can you tell me your Education qualification?

I am a Mechanical engineer.


----------



## PK2PR (Sep 26, 2017)

sho3ib91 said:


> If it was faor it should have been the 1st and the 15th not the 15th and 30th now people will wait a months for an invitation not 2 weeks like every applicant through the past years and rounds
> 
> Sent from my SM-J510H using Tapatalk


I think it will be 8 and 22 of this month


----------



## dboone25 (Sep 3, 2017)

At the moment it feels like it will be when ever they feel like it. I can?t increase my points at this moment in time as I have 20 points from Pearsons PTE, 3 years Overseas work experience, Electronic Degree ( even though I?ve been classed as a ET ) Age 34. Im absolutely devastated and frustrated.


----------



## dboone25 (Sep 3, 2017)

serta said:


> Dear fellas,
> 
> I got my invitation from Victoria 190 SS
> I'm very happy and hope for all that you will get some good news today and/or later..
> ...



Thats really good news, my application for Victoria was rejected back in May. No reason as to why as I had 3 years work experience, high english...I guess as you have 11 years work experience you managed to secure a place. Again Congrads man!!


----------



## miyer04 (Aug 9, 2017)

How many weeks did they take to process your nomination application?


----------



## r.ranjit (Nov 1, 2017)

Congrats... Such heartening news..!!


----------



## hirenpanchal (Nov 1, 2017)

serta said:


> Dear fellas,
> 
> I got my invitation from Victoria 190 SS
> I'm very happy and hope for all that you will get some good news today and/or later..
> ...


which date you had apply for VIC ?


----------



## serta (Mar 21, 2017)

hirenpanchal said:


> which date you had apply for VIC ?


I applied on 15 August 2017


----------



## hirenpanchal (Nov 1, 2017)

I had applied on 6th july but i didn't get


----------



## hirenpanchal (Nov 1, 2017)

Please give me your cell number on my email if is [email protected]
I want to chat with you regarding VIC Ss


----------



## hirenpanchal (Nov 1, 2017)

chibaba chacho said:


> serta said:
> 
> 
> > Dear fellas,
> ...


Please give me your cell number on my email if is <*SNIP*>* Inappropriate Content, see: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ge...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155218 kaju/moderator*
I want to chat with you regarding VIC Ss


----------



## lupilipid (Aug 5, 2016)

189 Pro Rata invitations in 2016/17 wasted and not reinvited through Skill Select - Iscah

16% of 233914 invites were lost last year due to the flawed EOI system, according to Iscah. I think the percentage will be much higher this year.


----------



## Gohar Rehman (Oct 14, 2017)

I need an expert advice. I have applied an EOI for 189 as Engineering Technologists (Other Engineering Professionals) on 16-Aug-17 with 65 points. 

The bifurcation of the points is as following: 

Age: 30
Qualification: 15 
English: 20 
Total: 65 

However, I have more than 3 years work experience (Outside Australia) and can provide all the documents such as appointment letter, reference letter, pay slips, etc but I used to get my salary cash in hand and is under a non-taxable amount so I can not able to provide any 3rd party proof to Engineers Australia for my employment assessment. 

My question is that what document can I provide in this case as a 3rd party and do I really need an employment assessment from Engineers Australia for claiming my extra 5 points or I can directly claim it in my EOI?


----------



## miyer04 (Aug 9, 2017)

Employment assessment is not mandatory. However, it is highly recommended, because once you get an invited, it is at the discretion of the CO to give you the visa. If you have an assessment, more than half of your job is done.


----------



## Gohar Rehman (Oct 14, 2017)

miyer04 said:


> Employment assessment is not mandatory. However, it is highly recommended, because once you get an invited, it is at the discretion of the CO to give you the visa. If you have an assessment, more than half of your job is done.


Thanks for your reply. What documents will be required by the CO for employment proof as I do not have any Insurance or tax proof. 

What you are saying is that I can claim 5 points in my EOI even without going through employment assessment from Engineers Australia as it is not mandatory.


----------



## miyer04 (Aug 9, 2017)

If you already have skills assessment from EA, a separate employment assessment from EA, which you can use to claim 5 points is not mandatory. But as I said before, it will be highly recommended if you can get it done. In regards to the documents itself, just refer the MSA booklet. I am not too sure about the alternative documents that you can use as evidence.


----------



## dboone25 (Sep 3, 2017)

lupilipid said:


> 189 Pro Rata invitations in 2016/17 wasted and not reinvited through Skill Select - Iscah
> 
> 16% of 233914 invites were lost last year due to the flawed EOI system, according to Iscah. I think the percentage will be much higher this year.


I saw this earlier and almost fainted! So roughly a lot of 65 pointers from Jan/Feb could have been invited. Just can?t bekiebe people who received an invitation that is not needed don?t cancel to offer this to someone else. Such a strange system Skill Select!


----------



## abhishekcool702 (Oct 15, 2017)

dboone25 said:


> lupilipid said:
> 
> 
> > 189 Pro Rata invitations in 2016/17 wasted and not reinvited through Skill Select - Iscah
> ...


I guess this should be done by Australian authority, they should send the invites later at the end of hypothetical year like in may nd June.


----------



## dboone25 (Sep 3, 2017)

abhishekcool702 said:


> I guess this should be done by Australian authority, they should send the invites later at the end of hypothetical year like in may nd June.


You would like to hope something like that would happen, but stranger things have happened.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

dboone25 said:


> You would like to hope something like that would happen, but stranger things have happened.


4020 penalties to be widened in new legislation effective for applications lodged on or after 18 November 2017 - Iscah
Does any one know about this news? 
I heard a new news on the fake EOIs created, and wasted will be banned from the system and banned for 10 years.(Using same IP address).:rockon:


----------



## Leonidus (Sep 6, 2017)

But they still haven't rectified the multiple EOI one can submit that too without any validation. It's easy to bypass that, use a VPN. Still not fool proof.

Also, when are they planning to release the last months results and update this months invitation rounds?!


----------



## subhasamaran (Jul 7, 2013)

Leonidus said:


> But they still haven't rectified the multiple EOI one can submit that too without any validation. It's easy to bypass that, use a VPN. Still not fool proof.
> 
> Also, when are they planning to release the last months results and update this months invitation rounds?!


Results will be out shortly check out your EOI account home page


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Posted on: 6/11/2017 at 16:15

SkillSelect round results for October 18 will be published to the Departments webpage shortly.


----------



## mtakkol (Jun 9, 2014)

josygeorge000 said:


> 4020 penalties to be widened in new legislation effective for applications lodged on or after 18 November 2017 - Iscah
> Does any one know about this news?
> I heard a new news on the fake EOIs created, and wasted will be banned from the system and banned for 10 years.(Using same IP address).:rockon:


Does this include multiple applications for different states? 

Sent from my MI 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

mtakkol said:


> Does this include multiple applications for different states?
> 
> Sent from my MI 5s using Tapatalk[/QUOT
> No,it is only for 189, but I believe that they will come up with a solution that is more fake proof in coming days to avoid fake EOIs. Especially, in the terms and conditions it is written multiple EOI for same person in skill select is considered illegal. So whoever already put their EOI by either using email or same ip address may have to delete the EOI account.(Oelese ready to face he ban of 10 years).


----------



## mtakkol (Jun 9, 2014)

josygeorge000 said:


> mtakkol said:
> 
> 
> > Does this include multiple applications for different states?
> ...


----------



## Ilay (May 19, 2014)

Nice


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ark_aus (Oct 5, 2016)

josygeorge000 said:


> mtakkol said:
> 
> 
> > Does this include multiple applications for different states?
> ...


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

josygeorge000 said:


> Posted on: 6/11/2017 at 16:15
> 
> SkillSelect round results for October 18 will be published to the Departments webpage shortly.


still not updated out:


----------



## Leonidus (Sep 6, 2017)

November invitation rounds have been confirmed for the 8th and 22nd as updated by iscah.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Leonidus said:


> November invitation rounds have been confirmed for the 8th and 22nd as updated by iscah.


so today there is an invitation?


----------



## Leonidus (Sep 6, 2017)

josygeorge000 said:


> Leonidus said:
> 
> 
> > November invitation rounds have been confirmed for the 8th and 22nd as updated by iscah.
> ...


Tonight yes, according to iscahs post


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

10:58 PM
Tuesday, November 7, 2017 (GMT+11)
Time in Canberra ACT, Australia:Cry:


----------



## sho3ib91 (Jul 3, 2017)

I do not think there will be an invitation round as it is still not published on DIBP homepage.

Sent from my SM-J510H using Tapatalk


----------



## mcurtil (Jul 21, 2017)

It would be weird to have a new invitation round when DIBP has not even published the results from the 18th of October round


----------



## Leonidus (Sep 6, 2017)

Exactly! I don't know what to expect anymore. Dibp has failed miserably at the one thing they had to do:/ 
What does shortly mean? Another couple weeks or days?!


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Leonidus said:


> Exactly! I don't know what to expect anymore. Dibp has failed miserably at the one thing they had to do:/
> What does shortly mean? Another couple weeks or days?!


I have seen somewhere that the rounds will be on November 15 & 29 but not sure 100%.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

They have to do an invitation round today to keep up the total number of invitations for each pro-rated occupation. Also, they can skip a date and invite double on the next date. I guess we just have to wait few hours before coming to conclusions.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Leonidus said:


> Exactly! I don't know what to expect anymore. Dibp has failed miserably at the one thing they had to do:/
> What does shortly mean? Another couple weeks or days?!


So anyway you will get the invitation today or next week. So be happy. It is people like us on 60 and 65 have no options to improve the score.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

11:55 PM
Tuesday, November 7, 2017 (GMT+11)
Time in Canberra ACT, Australia


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

A common assumption often made is that most Australians live a rural lifestyle, in the Outback. ... The warm Australian climate is typically conducive to an outdoor lifestyle, meaning many Australians will spend large amounts of time either at the beach or in parks or participating in sport.

I would appreciate it if I can also follow the same path...


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

josygeorge000 said:


> 11:55 PM
> Tuesday, November 7, 2017 (GMT+11)
> Time in Canberra ACT, Australia


:fingerscrossed:


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

DN7C said:


> :fingerscrossed:


12:01 AM
Wednesday, November 8, 2017 (GMT+11)
Time in Canberra ACT, Australia


----------



## mtakkol (Jun 9, 2014)

So? 

Sent from my MI 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

But one person got in immitracker. RN


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

josygeorge000 said:


> But one person got in immitracker. RN


few people got invited as per immitracker


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

DN7C said:


> few people got invited as per immitracker


Not few exactlt one person.


----------



## mtakkol (Jun 9, 2014)

Any 65 pointers.?

Sent from my MI 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## PK2PR (Sep 26, 2017)

josygeorge000 said:


> Not few exactlt one person.


that one person is from 233914?


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

josygeorge000 said:


> Not few exactlt one person.


yes, and that person might have mistaken the dates :wacko:
so, no round happened today :Cry:


----------



## PK2PR (Sep 26, 2017)

DN7C said:


> yes, and that person might have mistaken the dates :wacko:
> so, no round happened today :Cry:


This is bad news now again the backlog will be in double digits


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

PK2PR said:


> that one person is from 233914?


no, a registered nurse with 06/11/2017 as invite date. maybe he/she has mistaken the dates.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

PK2PR said:


> This is bad news now again the backlog will be in double digits


hopeless


----------



## PK2PR (Sep 26, 2017)

DN7C said:


> hopeless


Na bruv it will surely come down to 65, and it makes more sense to conduct an invite on 15 Nov else there will be same issue of 3 invites in Jan


----------



## sho3ib91 (Jul 3, 2017)

Guys last year they conducted 3 invites in september and 3 invites in march trust me they only want 70+ in all pro rata or even all occupations that is why they delayed the rounds. It was clear that 2339 will hit 65 points on the 1st november if a round was conducted but they just dont want it so the solution is to delay the rounds. Simple!

Sent from my SM-J510H using Tapatalk


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

PK2PR said:


> Na bruv it will surely come down to 65, and it makes more sense to conduct an invite on 15 Nov else there will be same issue of 3 invites in Jan


with this, the invitation gap will be further extended. I'm only worried about that.


----------



## PK2PR (Sep 26, 2017)

By the way how many 70 pointers are waiting on this forum?


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

sho3ib91 said:


> Guys last year they conducted 3 invites in september and 3 invites in march trust me they only want 70+ in all pro rata or even all occupations that is why they delayed the rounds. It was clear that 2339 will hit 65 points on the 1st november if a round was conducted but they just dont want it so the solution is to delay the rounds. Simple!
> 
> Sent from my SM-J510H using Tapatalk


Agree with you. Though we were only thinking about 233914, it would be beneficial for them to keep the invitation gap in order to select the cream of the crop applicants in every occupation.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

PK2PR said:


> By the way how many 70 pointers are waiting on this forum?


I guess most of the 70+ pointers, lodge EOI, get invited, apply for visa, grant visa and move to AU rather than waiting in this thread like us the 60,65 pointers.


----------



## mcurtil (Jul 21, 2017)

DN7C said:


> I guess most of the 70+ pointers, lodge EOI, get invited, apply for visa, grant visa and move to AU rather than waiting in this thread like us the 60,65 pointers.


Too true unfortunately


----------



## er.gurmeetsingh87 (May 16, 2017)

Respected members,
Below are the comments i got from EA, please guide me through it.
i was working under Larsen and Toubro with a pay role at Accurate Logistics.
Under my 1st work experience they stated,
"1) Provide evidence of Mr. Radhakrishnan(My first Senior, who gave me an affidavit for job responsibilities) being employed at Larsen and Toubro as an Assistant Manager - Electrical.(I have Employee ID and Visiting card from my senior to fulfill this requirement of EA??)
2) Submit documentary evidence from Larsen and Toubro evidencing your employment with them."(i approached my former project manager for same but he bluntly denied to give anything on company letterhead, iam so lost what to do, should i contact EA regarding it and explain them same or i should prepare a self declaration and submit it??)

Same comments are made on 2nd work experince.
please anyone guide me through this i need to submit these documents within 25 days
and in additional comments they have clearly mentioned that my potential outcome will be engineering technologist!
Regards and Thanks


----------



## lupilipid (Aug 5, 2016)

Tuesday Nov 7TH was a public holiday in Melbourne (due to horse racing Melbourne Cup). They might sent the invites tomorrow morning or afternoon rather than the usual midnight.


----------



## J J M (Feb 24, 2017)

Maybe having the round on the 15th is a good thing because they can have double invitations since there was a gap in between.

Though, that said, anyone has any idea on the number of 70+ pointers on immitracker after 18th Oct?


----------



## PK2PR (Sep 26, 2017)

J J M said:


> Maybe having the round on the 15th is a good thing because they can have double invitations since there was a gap in between.
> 
> Though, that said, anyone has any idea on the number of 70+ pointers on immitracker after 18th Oct?


One thing for sure there wont be double invitations, and there will be backlog of atleast 14 days, which might take 2-3 rounds to clear based on current average of - 30 % backlog clearance rate.


----------



## lupilipid (Aug 5, 2016)

Skill Select November rounds update - Iscah


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

lupilipid said:


> Skill Select November rounds update - Iscah


Australia gets the best-skilled migrants in every category from all around the world yet they failed to rectify some technical issues in their skillselect program. I still wonder how people landed on the moon in 1969.:noidea:


----------



## Ilay (May 19, 2014)

DN7C said:


> Australia gets the best-skilled migrants in every category from all around the world yet they failed to rectify some technical issues in their skillselect program. I still wonder how people landed on the moon in 1969.:noidea:




I don't know mate if you have ever been to Australia but Australia is not such an advanced country. You can't even compare it to AmericaI i would say although i never been to America. That's why they need super migrants.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

Ilay said:


> I don't know mate if you have ever been to Australia but Australia is not such an advanced country. You can't even compare it to AmericaI i would say although i never been to America. That's why they need super migrants.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Really ?
I do not have much idea as I haven't been to Australia. Well, I was expecting it to be pretty advanced. I guess we have to adapt if we were to settle down in it. :confused2:
I would choose AU over the USA anytime since the recent increase in mass shootings !


----------



## Ilay (May 19, 2014)

DN7C said:


> Really ?
> I do not have much idea as I haven't been to Australia. Well, I was expecting it to be pretty advanced. I guess we have to adapt if we were to settle down in it. :confused2:
> I would choose AU over the USA anytime since the recent increase in mass shootings !




Au is like a large village I would say. Since the infrastructure built in earlier than developing countries and hasn't been renovated since then, due to either no need or laziness, it looks quite old around down towns..particular areas where wealthy people live are more developed..

So, bureaucracy may be dealt with old fashioned means or they are just in the change process if not they have already changed the systems which requires the employees to adapt. 

I bet their systems are oldies as well and they have been updating them or trying to. You know we all have heard they would give the sack to some of the employees? To whom? The ones who are not able to adapt the new systems, elderlies...and the rest would be pissed off? Why? Because they resist the change process as well..thats why all the problems have been going on in my opinion..if not, i am adept at making up stories..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ilay (May 19, 2014)

Aaaa


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

Ilay said:


> Au is like a large village I would say. Since the infrastructure built in earlier than developing countries and hasn't been renovated since then, due to either no need or laziness, it looks quite old around down towns..particular areas where wealthy people live are more developed..
> 
> So, bureaucracy may be dealt with old fashioned means or they are just in the change process if not they have already changed the systems which requires the employees to adapt.
> 
> ...


This explains a lot. Looks like you've been living in Australia for a long time


----------



## chibaba chacho (Jul 25, 2017)

See link below. Some people got invited today...well, unless their claims are false.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...6-189-eoi-invitations-november-2017-a-85.html


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

chibaba chacho said:


> See link below. Some people got invited today...well, unless their claims are false.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...6-189-eoi-invitations-november-2017-a-85.html


Thanks for the update. Looks like invitations are rolling out slowly, maybe manually.


----------



## sho3ib91 (Jul 3, 2017)

Any one got an invite?

Sent from my SM-J510H using Tapatalk


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

sho3ib91 said:


> Any one got an invite?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J510H using Tapatalk



:noidea:


----------



## sho3ib91 (Jul 3, 2017)

Please anyone update if they got invited

Sent from my SM-J510H using Tapatalk


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

sho3ib91 said:


> Please anyone update if they got invited
> 
> Sent from my SM-J510H using Tapatalk


Few people have confirmed on other threads and updated the immitracker. However, no Engineering Technologists so far.


----------



## julligan (Oct 16, 2017)

*Invitations!!*

Yes, they are issuing invitations today!!!


----------



## Leonidus (Sep 6, 2017)

Nothing so far....anyone else who might have got the invite?


----------



## nepal.alog (Feb 2, 2017)

Hi I have updated my points to 75 today. 
Does anyone have any clue about when the next invitation is?

Sent from my MHA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## PK2PR (Sep 26, 2017)

J J M said:


> Maybe having the round on the 15th is a good thing because they can have double invitations since there was a gap in between.
> 
> Though, that said, anyone has any idea on the number of 70+ pointers on immitracker after 18th Oct?


the might send double invites on 22 Oct


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

PK2PR said:


> the might send double invites on 22 Oct


No double invites as per my opinion, I believe the two invites must be on 25th and 29th.


----------



## rockshare (Oct 11, 2017)

Hi guys,

Did anyone receive an invitation to 233914 Engineering Technologist in the latest draw i.e on 09-11-2017? If so kindly mention your points and DOE. Anyone who is having update related to the same please post the information. 

This year is a tough year for us.


----------



## J J M (Feb 24, 2017)

rockshare said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Did anyone receive an invitation to 233914 Engineering Technologist in the latest draw i.e on 09-11-2017? If so kindly mention your points and DOE. Anyone who is having update related to the same please post the information.
> 
> This year is a tough year for us.


Yeah, no one would have predicted this year we would have all these 70+ pointers suddenly come in.


----------



## PK2PR (Sep 26, 2017)

J J M said:


> Yeah, no one would have predicted this year we would have all these 70+ pointers suddenly come in.


hopefully by December we will see some 65 pointers


----------



## J J M (Feb 24, 2017)

PK2PR said:


> hopefully by December we will see some 65 pointers


Hopefully, it won't just touch 65 pointers and the DOE would actually move a few months.


----------



## Leonidus (Sep 6, 2017)

This wait is so annoying , any idea when dibp will release last months results? And how they are going to cover up for the incomplete round on the 9th? There is absolutely no update from their side even after messaging them online:/


----------



## J J M (Feb 24, 2017)

You don't have to worry bro. Since you have 70 points, you'll definitely get an invite soon, if not the next round. Think about the 65 pointers, frustrations on top of frustrations....


----------



## PK2PR (Sep 26, 2017)

J J M said:


> You don't have to worry bro. Since you have 70 points, you'll definitely get an invite soon, if not the next round. Think about the 65 pointers, frustrations on top of frustrations....


seriously this wait and suspense is killing me hahaaaa.. . logically thinking I don't think 70 pointers will fill up the next 12 rounds :nono:


----------



## Leonidus (Sep 6, 2017)

Yeah that's true. But looking at the invitation points by iscah for last round, it seems the points are hiked for some professions, or maybe that's cos it wasn't a complete round.


----------



## PK2PR (Sep 26, 2017)

Leonidus said:


> Yeah that's true. But looking at the invitation points by iscah for last round, it seems the points are hiked for some professions, or maybe that's cos it wasn't a complete round.


what u reckon how long will it take to hit 65 pointers?


----------



## Leonidus (Sep 6, 2017)

I can't make any estimates/assumptions.....u have to ask some one who has experience in this. Especially since skillselect is so broken now.


----------



## lupilipid (Aug 5, 2016)

18 October Invitation rounds

Results for the 18th October round are out. 233914 had a cutoff of 70 points with 16 Oct DOE. Too close.


----------



## miyer04 (Aug 9, 2017)

But, they have not given invitations for the 9th November invitation round as per various sources. There will be a huge backlog (if there really is) for the 22nd round. Only 700 invitations per round in November. It is worst than July now.


----------



## PK2PR (Sep 26, 2017)

miyer04 said:


> But, they have not given invitations for the 9th November invitation round as per various sources. There will be a huge backlog (if there really is) for the 22nd round. Only 700 invitations per round in November. It is worst than July now.


this is insane there will be less than 50 invites every round


----------



## lupilipid (Aug 5, 2016)

They might sent out more invitations next week to make up for the low number of invitations sent in the previous round.


----------



## Iitsavy01 (Nov 15, 2017)

Hi Everyone, I have just submitted my CDR and received a reply from assessor that thinks my potential outcome is Engineering technologist. 
i contacted EA and they connected me to the assessor and he said i have too mich gap between my engineering and Masters about 8 yrs and he do not see neough CPD during these years 
but he asked to show the competency.
can any one plz help me


----------



## Leonidus (Sep 6, 2017)

With 700 invitations per round , would that mean it would be less than 50 invitations issued for ET? If so won't the points also be hiked? This is absurd.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

Leonidus said:


> With 700 invitations per round , would that mean it would be less than 50 invitations issued for ET? If so won't the points also be hiked? This is absurd.


I think only the non-pro rated will be affected by the lesser number of invitations.


----------



## Leonidus (Sep 6, 2017)

Hi everyone,

Anyone here with a DOE after 16/10? Just tying to figure out if ET was invited on the 9th Nov round


----------



## subhasamaran (Jul 7, 2013)

Leonidus said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Anyone here with a DOE after 16/10? Just tying to figure out if ET was invited on the 9th http://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2017/11/Nov16th2017EOIestimates.jpg


----------



## Leonidus (Sep 6, 2017)

subhasamaran said:


> Leonidus said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone,
> ...


----------



## sho3ib91 (Jul 3, 2017)

Guys look it is so obvious!!! 
50 invitations per round and a ceiling of 1000 so divide 1000 by 50 which is equal to 20.
20 rounds per year and the year has 24 rounds in it.
So they did not invite ET on 9th Nov because it would have reached 65 so instead they skipped the invites.

They have 4 rounds to skip in the year and they can choose any round they want.

So it will never reach 65 points because when it comes near in reaching 65 points they skip the round and increase the backlog.


Sent from my SM-J510H using Tapatalk


----------



## Leonidus (Sep 6, 2017)

But that doesn't make any sense because mech and electrical are all having the same quota of around 1000 per year, yet these professions have reached 65. Why is that? I'm confused as to why this is happening to only ET.


----------



## subhasamaran (Jul 7, 2013)

Leonidus said:


> But that doesn't make any sense because mech and electrical are all having the same quota of around 1000 per year, yet these professions have reached 65. Why is that? I'm confused as to why this is happening to only ET.


2334	Electronics Engineers*	1000	400
2335	Industrial, Mechanical and Production Engineers*	2178	864
2339	Other Engineering Professionals*	1000	400
2333	Electrical Engineers	1042	158


Bro 

please see for mech and electrical its over 1000 Quota not like ET only electronic has about 1000. Hope we all get invited by june 2018 atleast


----------



## Leonidus (Sep 6, 2017)

1042 is hardly way over 1000....it's around the same give or take.


----------



## sho3ib91 (Jul 3, 2017)

This happens for ET because they want people to assess their degree again so to earn more money!

Sent from my SM-J510H using Tapatalk


----------



## Leonidus (Sep 6, 2017)

sho3ib91 said:


> This happens for ET because they want people to assess their degree again so to earn more money!
> 
> Sent from my SM-J510H using Tapatalk


Hy guys, 
So since the 9th Nov round had only 700 invitations, were all the invitations sent out for various occupations? Or are there still more to be sent out?


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Leonidus said:


> Hy guys,
> So since the 9th Nov round had only 700 invitations, were all the invitations sent out for various occupations? Or are there still more to be sent out?


Is there any invitatons tomorrow?


----------



## Leonidus (Sep 6, 2017)

Yeah I believe it's on the 22nd.


----------



## babu91 (Mar 27, 2017)

sho3ib91 said:


> This happens for ET because they want people to assess their degree again so to earn more money!
> 
> Sent from my SM-J510H using Tapatalk


Is it possible to assess again?


----------



## sho3ib91 (Jul 3, 2017)

babu91 said:


> Is it possible to assess again?


Yeah it is!!!

Look I have a friend and we both graduated from the same University same major and even we were in the same projects and graduation project!!!!!

I assessed before him and got ET and he assessed and got PE!!!!

Yes you can assess again and thats the point!!!

They gave a lot of people ET than they raised the score to 70 hence people will assess again and thus more money coming in for EA!


Sent from my SM-J510H using Tapatalk


----------



## Gohar Rehman (Oct 14, 2017)

Hello Everyone, 

Keeping in view the skills assessment discussion, I am graduated from England having Mechanical Engineering degree (hons). As you might know, England has 3 years bachelors degree unlike Australia. I am assessed as Engineering Technologist (233914) whereas my degree has nothing to do with Technology. 

Any help will be appreciated!


----------



## Timmigration (Sep 1, 2017)

There are many candidates who get assessed as ET. You can check the detailed definition of ET on Engineer Australia website. It will help.




Gohar Rehman said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Keeping in view the skills assessment discussion, I am graduated from England having Mechanical Engineering degree (hons). As you might know, England has 3 years bachelors degree unlike Australia. I am assessed as Engineering Technologist (233914) whereas my degree has nothing to do with Technology.
> 
> Any help will be appreciated!


----------



## Timmigration (Sep 1, 2017)

Any ET applicants waiting for invitation tonight?

Please share if there is any update on the revamp of DIBP system. 
On other forum some one wrote that DIBP skill select status is still "Updating infrastructure" though I dont see any update on my account.


----------



## Gohar Rehman (Oct 14, 2017)

Timmigration said:


> There are many candidates who get assessed as ET. You can check the detailed definition of ET on Engineer Australia website. It will help.


Thanks! 

Is there any way to get assessed as Professional Engineer?


----------



## Timmigration (Sep 1, 2017)

You can apply with reassessment with relevant experience and showing evidences that you are a registered member of the engineering council where you are employed.
There is a separate forum on Engineers Australia. You can get all information there sooner... try that.




Gohar Rehman said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Is there any way to get assessed as Professional Engineer?


----------



## mtakkol (Jun 9, 2014)

No round today, Anyone knows? 

Sent from my MI 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## Timmigration (Sep 1, 2017)

I got the invitation. 75 Points (ET-2339) DOE 15-11-2017




mtakkol said:


> No round today, Anyone knows?
> 
> Sent from my MI 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## mtakkol (Jun 9, 2014)

Timmigration said:


> I got the invitation. 75 Points (ET-2339) DOE 15-11-2017


Congrats mate! 

Sent from my MI 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## raja1028 (Nov 3, 2017)

Only one invite, that too 75 points ???:shocked:


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

Timmigration said:


> I got the invitation. 75 Points (ET-2339) DOE 15-11-2017


Congratulations and thanks for the update mate.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

raja1028 said:


> Only one invite, that too 75 points ???:shocked:


As per the "Visa Nomination Occupation List for Victoria - Live in Victoria" website,

"Applications for engineering and building occupations will be temporarily closed from 16 October 2017 to 12 January 2018. "

How did you manage to lodge an application in Nov?


----------



## raja1028 (Nov 3, 2017)

DN7C said:


> As per the "Visa Nomination Occupation List for Victoria - Live in Victoria" website,
> 
> "Applications for engineering and building occupations will be temporarily closed from 16 October 2017 to 12 January 2018. "
> 
> How did you manage to lodge an application in Nov?


We can lodge the application, right?
But it will be processed after 12 jan 2018 only.


----------



## Timmigration (Sep 1, 2017)

My EOI was for 189.

The information on website is for victoria state sponsorship only. 189 visas are not effected by that.




raja1028 said:


> We can lodge the application, right?
> But it will be processed after 12 jan 2018 only.


----------



## raja1028 (Nov 3, 2017)

Timmigration said:


> My EOI was for 189.
> 
> The information on website is for victoria state sponsorship only. 189 visas are not effected by that.


Yeah


----------



## miyer04 (Aug 9, 2017)

Are there are any 70 pointers still left in this group?
If, yes, have you got an invitation?


----------



## Leonidus (Sep 6, 2017)

Nope didn't get an invite today


----------



## miyer04 (Aug 9, 2017)

So, either they had 50 75 pointers/they decided to give it only to the 75 pointers and reduce the total invitations this round.


----------



## kritad (Oct 5, 2016)

Hi guys,

I am aerospace graduate. I did 1.5 years here in Aus and now on the path to complete another diploma to fulfil Australia study of 2years. 

My point is 65 atm. DOE is 10/10/2017. I am categorised in ET as well.

Hopefully the point will come down to 65 soon.

Wish all of us 65pointers the best!


----------



## lupilipid (Aug 5, 2016)

Leonidus said:


> Nope didn't get an invite today


That is scary man. Are they intending to increase the cut off points to 75?


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

raja1028 said:


> We can lodge the application, right?
> But it will be processed after 12 jan 2018 only.


I'm not sure mate.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

miyer04 said:


> So, either they had 50 75 pointers/they decided to give it only to the 75 pointers and reduce the total invitations this round.


Or else, all the 75 pointers and 70 pointers up to 29th Oct were invited.


----------



## rockshare (Oct 11, 2017)

lupilipid said:


> That is scary man. Are they intending to increase the cut off points to 75?



As per the recent updates in forums and Immitracker, it is clear that there are no 70 Pointers invited as per my knowledge. Only one update has been seen so far i.e of 75 points with DOE 15-11-2017. As per this, it is clear that the cut off has been increased to 75Points. And with 700 Quota we cant expect more than this. I'm totally frustrated why DIBP is doing like this to us. I think they don't want to keep the pressure on them for this Christmas. 
Anyways congrats to those who got invited and all the best to them who are waiting eagerly like me. :nono::mad2::mad2::mad2:


----------



## Leonidus (Sep 6, 2017)

lupilipid said:


> Leonidus said:
> 
> 
> > Nope didn't get an invite today
> ...


No idea what dibp is upto. But looking at the current trend, all the other occupations have increased the cut off points. It's was 65 for most of the occupations up until last month. Now it's 70. So maybe this has reflected down to ET and increased to 75. Or maybe it's because there are less than 50 a round for November? I'm not sure.


----------



## chaudharirahul133 (Nov 16, 2017)

Dear All,
Can any body predict fact when I will invite my 189 DOE 03/08/2017 with 65 point for mechanical engineer(233512)
Your reply highly appreciate !

Thank's


----------



## Leonidus (Sep 6, 2017)

Guys, according to iscahs post ET with 70 points has been invited with doe 23/10.


----------



## nepal.alog (Feb 2, 2017)

I got invitation aswell 75 points( increased from 65 points with DOE 1 feb 2017) I got 79 each in PTE and updated EOI on 9 nov.

Sent from my MHA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Leonidus (Sep 6, 2017)

Congrats mate!


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

nepal.alog said:


> I got invitation aswell 75 points( increased from 65 points with DOE 1 feb 2017) I got 79 each in PTE and updated EOI on 9 nov.
> 
> Sent from my MHA-L29 using Tapatalk


congrats mate! good for you!


----------



## wahdawi (Nov 23, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Just because it wasn't like that in previous year, doesn't mean it is going to be like that. We all knew that. We aren't expecting any 60 pointers to get invite, neither 65 pointers DOE to move a lot, but saying no 65 pointers will get invite and even soon some 70 pointers missing out when one compares 5x more subscribed occupation having 65 pointers round, then question arises.
> 
> But that doesn't mean it is going to be unnatural trend of invite as I explained in my previous post.



HI zaback21 , did you get invitation yet ? you have applied long time ago


----------



## munoonari (Aug 22, 2017)

Greetings to all,

Can anyone please let me know that under *CDR pathway*, which of the following has more weight-age;

1) Undergraduate Qualification.
2) Postgraduate Qualification.
3) Quality of CDR Report.

I have a *3-Years, Non-Accredited and Non-Engineering* (Information Technology) Undergraduate Qualification and My Postgraduate Engineering Qualification is listed under Washington Accord but not as a stand-alone.

I want to nominate Production Engineer and write High-Quality CDR report based on my postgraduate qualification only but not really sure if that will be enough to provide positive assessment for the occupation I am seeking for.

Your kind support will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## akhiljohnforever (Aug 22, 2015)

Hey,
Any hope for engineering technologist with 65 points for 189?
some says next june 2018 the cut off points will come down.
Is that true?

Am a civil engineer and I got as engineering technologist.
Am planning to apply again after 6 months with some internship in Australia and trying for a civil engineering job.Is that work?Means, can reassessed as civil engineer.
Am n Australia and I finished my studies. Unfortunately ,I Studied MBA Here.


----------



## Ilay (May 19, 2014)

akhiljohnforever said:


> Hey,
> 
> Any hope for engineering technologist with 65 points for 189?
> 
> ...




Does your 65 includes 5 points from MBA? 

I recommend you to reorganise your narratives and summary statement more carefully. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lupilipid (Aug 5, 2016)

Looks like there was no invitation round today.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

going to Australia is becoming a dream only...


----------



## Leonidus (Sep 6, 2017)

According to iscahs recent post , it looks like there will again only be around 700 invites per round. Maybe that's why the round didn't run today. Probably scheduled for the 13th and 27th.?


----------



## Leonidus (Sep 6, 2017)

I stand corrected. Apparently there was a round. Only accountants and few others got through ( via Iscah FB post)


----------



## Benjemen (Dec 7, 2017)

I have recently revised my EOI with an upgrade in points. I hope we have two complete rounds in December. 

Anyone here with 70 points (under subclass 189) and still expecting an invite



ANZSCO: 233913
Occupation: Biomedical Engineer
Subclass 189: 70 points
Subclass 190 (NSW): 75 points
Initial EOI: 23 Feb 2017
Revised EOI DOE: 01 December 2017


----------



## Leonidus (Sep 6, 2017)

Yup. 70 points with doe 30/10/2017.


----------



## Ramansaini (Oct 3, 2017)

Any one here who applied for Victoria nomination and still not received decision after completion of 12 weeks


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

Leonidus said:


> Yup. 70 points with doe 30/10/2017.


70 points with doe 30/10/2017 not getting invited is seriously messed up mate.


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

Sooner it will be 75 points. I have given up the Oz idea only with 65. 

Sent from my SM-A720F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ilay (May 19, 2014)

Leonidus said:


> Yup. 70 points with doe 30/10/2017.




Hey mate, what did you study in AU if you don’t mind?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

ganesh.eng said:


> Sooner it will be 75 points. I have given up the Oz idea only with 65.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A720F using Tapatalk


Hi bro,
Long time no see!

I must say things have escalated sooner than we've expected.:faint2:

from 65->70->75  and 1250->700->400


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

DN7C said:


> Hi bro,
> Long time no see!
> 
> I must say things have escalated sooner than we've expected.:faint2:
> ...


Hi 
Yes i was engaged with some personal duties. 
I am trying to get 20 from PTE. I will try till feb and leave the oz idea if i cant make it by then.

To be frank i am not following oz updates nowadays like i used to be. So i refrained from posting in the forum. 

Sent from my SM-A720F using Tapatalk


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

ganesh.eng said:


> Hi
> Yes i was engaged with some personal duties.
> I am trying to get 20 from PTE. I will try till feb and leave the oz idea if i cant make it by then.
> 
> ...


Same here, I'll be 33 by next march. So, it's PTE 20 or else it'll over for me too.
I also kept away from the forum simply because there's nothing to discuss under these conditions. 

Good luck with the exam btw.


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

Guys,

Cheer up! Keep trying until you can claim 20 points..Don't give up yet!


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

shets said:


> Guys,
> 
> Cheer up! Keep trying until you can claim 20 points..Don't give up yet!


Ha Ha Ha Thanks mate.

Thanks for cheering us up


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

DN7C said:


> Ha Ha Ha Thanks mate.
> 
> Thanks for cheering us up


----------



## Carthy2605 (Dec 4, 2017)

shets said:


>


Hi Shets,

Did u get the invite , if so when?

can you share your timeline?


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

Carthy2605 said:


> Hi Shets,
> 
> Did u get the invite , if so when?
> 
> can you share your timeline?




Hi,

Please refer my signature. Alternatively, you can turn back a few pages of this thread.


----------



## lupilipid (Aug 5, 2016)

Leonidus said:


> Yup. 70 points with doe 30/10/2017.


Even 70 points is not enough to secure an invite?

I am mentally preparing myself to leave Australia.


----------



## Leonidus (Sep 6, 2017)

I did my MS in engineering Management and my undergrads in mechatronics.


----------



## Leonidus (Sep 6, 2017)

Not sure buddy, the last post for iscahs stated that ET 70 points with doe 23/10 was invited in the November round. Not sure what to expect now since they reduced the number of invites per round to 400, maybe that inturn has hiked up the scores to 75 or 80 ??


----------



## abhishekcool702 (Oct 15, 2017)

Leonidus said:


> Not sure buddy, the last post for iscahs stated that ET 70 points with doe 23/10 was invited in the November round. Not sure what to expect now since they reduced the number of invites per round to 400, maybe that inturn has hiked up the scores to 75 or 80 ??


Hey buddy, did you mean 700 for the November rounds...??? 
Or 400 is for the December's round.. ???


----------



## Swades16 (Dec 7, 2017)

Hi All, 

I have submitted my EOI on 26/11/2017 with 75 points for 189 & 80 points for NSW 190.

Still haven't received my invite for the December invitation rounds.

when is the next skill select round for December?


----------



## Leonidus (Sep 6, 2017)

For December rounds.


----------



## abhishekcool702 (Oct 15, 2017)

Leonidus said:


> For December rounds.


And where did you see the information from, can you please elaborate a bit.


----------



## Leonidus (Sep 6, 2017)

Following iscahs post on FB.


----------



## kplkthr (Aug 8, 2017)

*wake up !*

hi guys

Age - 30
IELTS - 10
EA - 15
Work Ex - 10

Initial EOI was on 24th JUNE. However by August , I realized that 65 pointers wont get an invite soon. Took a PTE on 18th August and scored the required marks to upgrade English to 20 points .

Lodged updated EOI with 75 points on 19Th August and got the invite on 23rd August. Loaded all my documents on 25th August.

Now this is for all who are hoping for an invite and keep waiting for cutoffs to go down. Please remember, THIS IS ONLY AN INVITE. The real work starts after that where you have to submit all your documents, get your medicals etc etc. The DIBP also takes atleast 5-8 months to process your application.

I was contacted once by my CO on 28th September for additional information. ( Mind you, they have a very rigorous background check. They asked me for PCC from UK even though i had stayed there only for 2 months on a business trip). 

Today, I received my grant which took 4 months and I am one of the few people who have got it quickly. A couple of my known people who applied with me are still waiting.

SO please , do the following to help yourself :

i) IF you can increase your scores, do it ASAP. yes it will cost a little more but you are delaying your grant. From the time of invite please calculate 5-8 months . IF sure the expenses will be more overall in that scenario.

ii) Stop moping or whining or complaining on forums . There is a reason you are applying for australia. You need them and not the other way round. Once you are a citizen then it makes sense if you criticize the country, right now they are doing a favour on you.

This post is just to relate my experience and hopefully it will help some people to plan their timeline better.

Best Regards

KK


----------



## Ilay (May 19, 2014)

kplkthr said:


> hi guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thank you for sharing your experience but with all respect, you wouldn’t be lecturing those who complain if you have been waiting for more than a hear for an invitation in a country where you have limited income and limited social security and rights, deal with the consequences of flood, poverty and all, earning only a little bit of money which isn’t worth much after all your education etc. particularly after all the effort you put to pass the english exam.

Cheers 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Leonidus (Sep 6, 2017)

DIBP messed up the invites yet again??


----------



## lupilipid (Aug 5, 2016)

Leonidus said:


> DIBP messed up the invites yet again??


No invites this week. They are scheduled to be on next week.


----------



## Leonidus (Sep 6, 2017)

I was talking about the 9th Nov results. Have a look if you haven't already. The invite dates have moved back a month for ET and more for other occupations. It's clearly an error.


----------



## Leonidus (Sep 6, 2017)

*moved back a month and more*


----------



## lupilipid (Aug 5, 2016)

Leonidus said:


> I was talking about the 9th Nov results. Have a look if you haven't already. The invite dates have moved back a month for ET and more for other occupations. It's clearly an error.


Am I supposed to laugh or cry?


----------



## Leonidus (Sep 6, 2017)

How hard is it honestly to get the one job they have to do right? Iscah has taken up the matter and emailed them . Waiting for an update.


----------



## lupilipid (Aug 5, 2016)

Leonidus said:


> How hard is it honestly to get the one job they have to do right? Iscah has taken up the matter and emailed them . Waiting for an update.


Maybe they did it on purpose? Artificially increase the required points so that they could invite only high pointers?


----------



## Leonidus (Sep 6, 2017)

No mate, it's an error. On the 18th October ET with 70 points doe was 16/10. Now on the 9th Nov round it's gone to September. Which is impossible. Goes against all logic. Plus on the general tab of skillselect round of 9th Nov it says 21/10 when none of the occupations displayed on the table has reached that date.


----------



## dboone25 (Sep 3, 2017)

Yeah I saw Isach FB post earlier! Just adds to the frustration! It’s almost like they are throwing things back before a major change in January.


----------



## lupilipid (Aug 5, 2016)

lols they copied the cut off dates from 20th September results. :laugh:

20 September 2017 round results


----------



## Leonidus (Sep 6, 2017)

Retarded! They took over a month to release the results and still didn't get it right. I wonder how much if this has transpired to the latest Dec rounds.


----------



## dboone25 (Sep 3, 2017)

Haha! Must be all the Christmas holiday spirit!


----------



## subhasamaran (Jul 7, 2013)

lupilipid said:


> lols they copied the cut off dates from 20th September results. :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fantastic finding friend.i am laughing laughing after seeing that they have copied..

Idiots they need skilled typewriting person first for DIBP..

Spoliing everyones life .They want us to be transpernt in the documents that we submit to them.but dont do the same..


----------



## kritad (Oct 5, 2016)

I think they just correct the date.


----------



## lupilipid (Aug 5, 2016)

Corrected results out now:

9 November Invitation round


----------



## Leonidus (Sep 6, 2017)

It just moved 4 days? From the 16/10 to 20/10....that's crazy.


----------



## lupilipid (Aug 5, 2016)

They only send about 700 invitations. All the pro rata occupations have had little movement. Some even increased the cut off points.


----------



## arif valani (Jun 18, 2017)

Well they issued only 29 invites in 2339 so I guess less movement in days....

But what I find funny is that they are writing 'next round is anticipated to run on 22nd november'... Well they know it has happened on 22nd, we know it has happened on 22nd... Why can't they simply write 'results of 22nd round will be out shortly'... ???


----------



## yeshudas.kuriakose (Nov 21, 2017)

Has NSW send any invites to 233914 lately? I have searched and cudnt find any invites from NSW for 233914..


----------



## SgtWhipLash69 (Dec 13, 2017)

Any body here with 70 points?
I filed my EOI with 70 points on Dec 14 2017. Am I being too optimistic thinking I'm gonna get an invite in the upcoming dec round?


----------



## Leonidus (Sep 6, 2017)

Hy, yes I have 70 points with doe 30/10. Not sure about the invite atm, looks like last round 75+ were invited.


----------



## Mahius (Dec 19, 2017)

233914
75 points

Status -invited


----------



## arif valani (Jun 18, 2017)

Mahius said:


> 233914
> 75 points
> 
> Status -invited


Congrats....


----------



## raja1028 (Nov 3, 2017)

mahius said:


> 233914
> 75 points
> 
> status -invited


doe?


----------



## Mahius (Dec 19, 2017)

11.12.17


----------



## svramesh02 (Sep 1, 2017)

Hi All,

I got an invitation for 189. My profile is mentioned in Signature.

Thank you to all members in this forum for sharing the information. I hope everyone continues to share the information so that others can also benefit.


----------



## arif valani (Jun 18, 2017)

svramesh02 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got an invitation for 189. My profile is mentioned in Signature.
> 
> Thank you to all members in this forum for sharing the information. I hope everyone continues to share the information so that others can also benefit.


Congrats...


----------



## lupilipid (Aug 5, 2016)

22 Nov results are out.

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/22-november-invitation-round.aspx

Cut off is 70 points with 30/10 DOE. But Leonidus hasn't received an invite yet? Wrong data provided by DIBP- oh they call themselves Home Affairs now.


----------



## arif valani (Jun 18, 2017)

lupilipid said:


> 22 Nov results are out.
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/22-november-invitation-round.aspx
> 
> Cut off is 70 points with 30/10 DOE. But Leonidus hasn't received an invite yet? Wrong data provided by DIBP- oh they call themselves Home Affairs now.


The time given is 4.10 p.m. May be leonidus applied after 4.10 p.m. But still he would be the best person to give the exact details.


----------



## Leonidus (Sep 6, 2017)

Hy guys, yeah I just checked the results. I haven't got an invitation though. is there a way I can check the exact time of my application?


----------



## Leonidus (Sep 6, 2017)

I just checked with my agent. My doe is 30/10 7.15pm. missed out by a few hours.


----------



## kritad (Oct 5, 2016)

The December round is out guys. Point is now 75 with DOE 03/10/17. I talked to my agent, they said that the Border is deliberately delay to process to handpick the high pointers. Guess the situation looks pretty bad for us 65 pointers now


----------



## Leonidus (Sep 6, 2017)

kritad said:


> The December round is out guys. Point is now 75 with DOE 03/10/17. I talked to my agent, they said that the Border is deliberately delay to process to handpick the high pointers. Guess the situation looks pretty bad for us 65 pointers now


That doesn't make any sense. It moved to the 30/10 on the 22nd Nov. It it's backtracked to the 3rd?


----------



## lupilipid (Aug 5, 2016)

Only 300 invitations were sent during 6th December. I wouldn't be surprised if only 10 of the 300 invites were for 233914. Hence why it got backtracked.


----------



## kritad (Oct 5, 2016)

Don't know. I could be wrong. My agent could be wrong. That is only our guessing. Anybody has other ideas to share?


----------



## lupilipid (Aug 5, 2016)

Next round is on 3rd Jan. Hopefully they invite the full quota.


----------



## Leonidus (Sep 6, 2017)

Makes sense that there were lesser invitations issued but I can't get my head around d why it would backtracked to the 3rd. any applicant with 70+ up until the 30/10 had been invited. It only makes sense that 75+ pointers up until then were obviously invited. 

Unless it is an error from dibp end.


----------



## arif valani (Jun 18, 2017)

I guess once again they have messed up the dates as they did with the 9th nov results... Hope they would rectify it soon.


----------



## subhasamaran (Jul 7, 2013)

arif valani said:


> I guess once again they have messed up the dates as they did with the 9th nov results... Hope they would rectify it soon.


An example would be an EOI lodged as "Other Engineering Professiona". With an EOI date of 3rd October 2017 and 75 points. They would have been invited on the 4th October 2017. If they did not take up that offer their EOI would go back into the EOI pool after 60 days. So they would then get a second (and last) invite on the 6th December 2017 round. In fact that is what has happened and you will see that the invite date for "Other Engineering Professionals" has gone back from every 75 pointer having been invited as of 22/11/2017 (we know this as they got down to 70 point invites) to now showing the latest invite as 03/10/2017 in the 6th December 2017 round just published by DIBP (this is an unaccepted EOI invite).

I hope that makes sense. In short it means that most of the Pro Rata dates have gone "backwards" as these are unused invites that have gone back into the pool to be invited again. These are older than everyone elses and so will be invited first. With so few places available this round these unused ones become the "latest" invites and so DIBP have published those dates which are historically incorrect as more recent ones HAVE been invited.

For now you are better following our Iscah results from the 6th December 2017 until DIBP start increasing numbers beyond the miserly 300 as it creates these incorrect results.

www.iscah.com/unofficial-skill-select-results-6th-december…/


----------



## Leonidus (Sep 6, 2017)

Makes sense, it's all the unused invitations that have gone back into the pool after 60 days. Is it that hard for people to withdraw their application if it's not required anymore? Rather than simply hiking up the points for everyone else.


----------



## Ilay (May 19, 2014)

Leonidus said:


> Makes sense, it's all the unused invitations that have gone back into the pool after 60 days. Is it that hard for people to withdraw their application if it's not required anymore? Rather than simply hiking up the points for everyone else.




Or perhaps there should be one id number for each applicant even if they eoi for more than one and once and id submit an application, the rest should be cancelled automatically.. why can’t a first world countrys IMMI cannot come up with such a simple software, is it that complicated for a programmer to write?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gohar Rehman (Oct 14, 2017)

Leonidus said:


> Makes sense, it's all the unused invitations that have gone back into the pool after 60 days. Is it that hard for people to withdraw their application if it's not required anymore? Rather than simply hiking up the points for everyone else.


Hey! I have a question if you could help

I have applied with 65 points in Aug 2017 - Engineering Technologist 

My question is that can I claim extra 5 points for Aus Studies after completing MSc Engineering Management which is a 1 year course? 

How can I claim extra 5 points with the Australian Studies?


----------



## Leonidus (Sep 6, 2017)

Provided it was a cricos subject and hu have completed 2years if study or 92 weeks (I'm not sure)of study in oz.


----------



## Ilay (May 19, 2014)

Gohar Rehman said:


> Hey! I have a question if you could help
> 
> 
> 
> ...




A friend of mine did that but there are some requirements need to be met such as the amount of week you studied and being registered.. other than that all you need to do is to get a certified copy of your diploma as well as transcription. The format of your diploma and transcript should be of as required which is described on the guidelines of immi.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gohar Rehman (Oct 14, 2017)

NEED HELP! 

I have applied with 65 points as Engineering Technologists in August 2017. I now want to claim extra 5 points for 3 yrs employment. For that, can I directly claim in my EOI or do I have to first get it assessed from Engineer's Australia? Any person with relavant experience 
reply! 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## mcurtil (Jul 21, 2017)

Gohar Rehman said:


> Hey! I have a question if you could help
> 
> I have applied with 65 points in Aug 2017 - Engineering Technologist
> 
> ...


I'm in exactly the same situation as you and I don't think 1 year is a sufficient amount of time to be able to claim the 5 points.


----------



## Leonidus (Sep 6, 2017)

Hy guys, just wanted to know if there will be a round tonight?


----------



## Leonidus (Sep 6, 2017)

Also, a very happy new year to everyone!


----------



## lupilipid (Aug 5, 2016)

There is a round scheduled tonight. But you can never be sure with DIBP nowadays.


----------



## kiasuvivek (Mar 21, 2017)

lupilipid said:


> There is a round scheduled tonight. But you can never be sure with DIBP nowadays.


Tonight or tomorrow night? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## lupilipid (Aug 5, 2016)

Coming midnight. Less than 4 hours from now.


----------



## PK2PR (Sep 26, 2017)

Expecting at least invitation of full quota- last two months were super depressing


----------



## Leonidus (Sep 6, 2017)

Haven't received any email yet:/


----------



## PK2PR (Sep 26, 2017)

Leonidus said:


> Haven't received any email yet:/


probably your agent might have received it, else this is again round of 300 invitations


----------



## Leonidus (Sep 6, 2017)

PK2PR said:


> Leonidus said:
> 
> 
> > Haven't received any email yet:/
> ...


I wish that was the case, I've checked on skillselect. Status still shows submitted.


----------



## PK2PR (Sep 26, 2017)

Leonidus said:


> I wish that was the case, I've checked on skillselect. Status still shows submitted.


now this is really bad news for other engineering professionals, I have checked immitracker, so far all the invitees are 75 pointers, hence no 70 pointers for this round


----------



## Leonidus (Sep 6, 2017)

So definitely there was a round today huh? Guess the ceiling is still at 200-300.


----------



## PK2PR (Sep 26, 2017)

Leonidus said:


> So definitely there was a round today huh? Guess the ceiling is still at 200-300.


Surely there was a round tonight, so far everyone from IT group has updated on immitracker but all of the are 75 pointers, I fail to understand what DIBP is upto by delaying like this


----------



## lupilipid (Aug 5, 2016)

Leonidus, have you submitted EOI for NSW 190 as well or no?


----------



## arif valani (Jun 18, 2017)

Guys got invited but for subclass 489 (family sponsored)
D.O.E. - 31/10/17
Points - 80


----------



## Leonidus (Sep 6, 2017)

Nope just 189


----------



## Leonidus (Sep 6, 2017)

arif valani said:


> Guys got invited but for subclass 489 (family sponsored)
> D.O.E. - 31/10/17
> Points - 80


Congrats!


----------



## arif valani (Jun 18, 2017)

Leonidus said:


> arif valani said:
> 
> 
> > Guys got invited but for subclass 489 (family sponsored)
> ...


Thanks


----------



## Leonidus (Sep 6, 2017)

Why doesn't dibp show us how many invitations are going to be issued per round nowadays? They used to give us info prior to the round, now they just leave us guessing and hoping for something to turn around. Don't know why they keep withholding this info.


----------



## kru (Aug 22, 2016)

arif valani said:


> Guys got invited but for subclass 489 (family sponsored)
> D.O.E. - 31/10/17
> Points - 80


Congratulations Bro..!! 

Can you share your points break up. What is your occupation code

I have applied for Family Sponsor with 75 points Total. DOE 1/7/17


----------



## arif valani (Jun 18, 2017)

kru said:


> arif valani said:
> 
> 
> > Guys got invited but for subclass 489 (family sponsored)
> ...


Thanks a lot.

Age - 30
Qualification - 15
English - 20
Spouse - 5
Total - 70 + 10 points relative sponsorship
Code - 233914
D.o.e. - 31/10/17

Best of luck... Hope we all fulfill our dream of moving to Australia soon...


----------



## subhasamaran (Jul 7, 2013)

DIBP Explain the slowdown in skillselect invitations - Iscah


Guys please stay active for this 233914 category other groups are sharing their information very actively..


----------



## PK2PR (Sep 26, 2017)

subhasamaran said:


> DIBP Explain the slowdown in skillselect invitations - Iscah
> 
> 
> Guys please stay active for this 233914 category other groups are sharing their information very actively..


Once DIBP start sending invites to 65 pointers then u will see lot of activity.. .else whats the point :mad2:


----------



## lupilipid (Aug 5, 2016)

Things are looking bleak even for 70 pointers. Even if the cut off comes down to 70, I don't think I will get an invite this fiscal year. FML.

And what's this thing about a new point system? Haven't they screwed people's hopes enough already?


----------



## PK2PR (Sep 26, 2017)

lupilipid said:


> Things are looking bleak even for 70 pointers. Even if the cut off comes down to 70, I don't think I will get an invite this fiscal year. FML.
> 
> And what's this thing about a new point system? Haven't they screwed people's hopes enough already?


I think the new point system will set the minimum threshold to 75, what else we can expect now.. .or worse remove other engineering professionals from the list.. .


----------



## Leonidus (Sep 6, 2017)

Relax guys, it said over the next 12months. So I doubt they are gonna implement it anytime soon. 

On topic again, are there gonna be 3 rounds this month or just two? As per dibp , I think there might be only 2 rounds as stated on the website.


----------



## lupilipid (Aug 5, 2016)

So many uncertainties. When will it come to effect? Probably coming July. Will they put more emphasis on things like PY, and less emphasis on English proficiency? May be more points for studying in Aus? It's possible they would increase the minimum study period in Aus from 2 years to 4 years. 

This whole thing just feels like a waste of time and money.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

lupilipid said:


> So many uncertainties. When will it come to effect? Probably coming July. Will they put more emphasis on things like PY, and less emphasis on English proficiency? May be more points for studying in Aus? It's possible they would increase the minimum study period in Aus from 2 years to 4 years.
> 
> This whole thing just feels like a waste of time and money.


Agree with you on above. It's almost a year since I lodged the EOI with 65 points. Too bad, I'm loosing 5 points for my age in March and desperately need to score 79+ in PTE to keep up in the race. :mad2:


----------



## Ilay (May 19, 2014)

PK2PR said:


> Once DIBP start sending invites to 65 pointers then u will see lot of activity.. .else whats the point :mad2:




They better unite two counties. There are hardly as many New Zealander in New Zealand as the population of Sydney. They allocate 1/4 of the 189s to kiwis and the rest is shared by other 6 continents. Besides they can easily go and work in AU, all they lack is the money the government would pay when they don’t work and voting. That sounds pretty much like a discrimination.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ilay said:


> They better unite two counties. There are hardly as many New Zealander in New Zealand as the population of Sydney. They allocate 1/4 of the 189s to kiwis and the rest is shared by other 6 continents. Besides they can easily go and work in AU, all they lack is the money the government would pay when they don’t work and voting. That sounds pretty much like a discrimination.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


There are a lot of different forums available where you can voice your opinion maybe even more forcefully and effectively 

This forum is only for helping the members get their visas and not on advising the government on how they should frame their policies 

I think it is better if we stick to what we do best

Cheers


----------



## Ilay (May 19, 2014)

newbienz said:


> There are a lot of different forums available where you can voice your opinion maybe even more forcefully and effectively
> 
> This forum is only for helping the members get their visas and not on advising the government on how they should frame their policies
> 
> ...




I have seen many irrelevant posts here and there and i see nothing is wrong with me speaking out what i think. If you are so much against what i have written, kindly pm me to kindly highlight your issue with my comment, do not write something which is more irrelevant than my complaint about visas, not a complaint about a complaint.

Thank you very much

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dboone25 (Sep 3, 2017)

You guys are right the uncertainty of not knowing is difficult to comprehend. I spoke with my agent last night and she seems to think that along with all the major changes they want to out source the application process to prevent future backlogs. 
By the way i have had my 190 for NSW in since May 17 with a total of 70 points. Has anyone else had an invite with NSW recently?


----------



## lupilipid (Aug 5, 2016)

dboone25 said:


> You guys are right the uncertainty of not knowing is difficult to comprehend. I spoke with my agent last night and she seems to think that along with all the major changes they want to out source the application process to prevent future backlogs.
> By the way i have had my 190 for NSW in since May 17 with a total of 70 points. Has anyone else had an invite with NSW recently?


70 points including SS or is it 70+5?

People with 65+5 have been waiting since last year for an invite from NSW. I might not sure if 70+5 pointers are getting invited or not.


----------



## dboone25 (Sep 3, 2017)

70 including state sponsorship! I have 65 in total. I put in a 489 family sponsored to give me 10 points but alas it’s not looking good either :-( Even looking at Victoria pathway is tough going as they want 5 years work experience for civil and mechanical only!


----------



## Gohar Rehman (Oct 14, 2017)

I have just updated my points to 70 yesterday. Should I prepare my documents keeping in view that I might get an invite in the next round or should I wait for a month?


----------



## lupilipid (Aug 5, 2016)

Gohar Rehman said:


> I have just updated my points to 70 yesterday. Should I prepare my documents keeping in view that I might get an invite in the next round or should I wait for a month?


Mate, you are not gonna get an invite in the next round. Will take at least another month if you are lucky. And it's a big if.


----------



## Ilay (May 19, 2014)

lupilipid said:


> So many uncertainties. When will it come to effect? Probably coming July. Will they put more emphasis on things like PY, and less emphasis on English proficiency? May be more points for studying in Aus? It's possible they would increase the minimum study period in Aus from 2 years to 4 years.
> 
> This whole thing just feels like a waste of time and money.




Hey mate, any idea if vocational education meets the Australian study requirement if all the other criteria meet?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lupilipid (Aug 5, 2016)

Ilay said:


> Hey mate, any idea if vocational education meets the Australian study requirement if all the other criteria meet?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I would imagine NO but don't take my word for it.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ilay said:


> Hey mate, any idea if vocational education meets the Australian study requirement if all the other criteria meet?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


You would have to give much more details if you want any actual opinion 

Else you can go through this link 

https://www.australia.gov.au/inform...nd-training/vocational-education-and-training

Cheers


----------



## Ilay (May 19, 2014)

newbienz said:


> You would have to give much more details if you want any actual opinion
> 
> Else you can go through this link
> 
> ...




Cheers mate, i have been through them all already.

Anyone who knows what Australian study requirement is and seeking extra 5 points from it would understand what i mean, there is no requirement for further details. Besides, i am after knowledge, not opinion.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lupilipid (Aug 5, 2016)

Official 20th December round results are out: 20 December Invitation round

And the next round is confirmed to run on 17th Jan.


----------



## subhasamaran (Jul 7, 2013)

lupilipid said:


> Official 20th December round results are out: 20 December Invitation round
> 
> And the next round is confirmed to run on 17th Jan.



SOme way its good the dates have moved long 

2339	Other Engineering Professionals	75	12/12/2017 5:18 pm 

Previoulsy it was 

2339	Other Engineering Professionals	75	03/10/2017 2.31 pm

Lets hope we all 65 pointers will get invite in the next three months ..be positive

Cheers


----------



## NehaSharma20 (Dec 9, 2017)

You can use your Pc or Laptop for reading it fully


----------



## kritad (Oct 5, 2016)

What goes up must come down... 

stay positive guys


----------



## lupilipid (Aug 5, 2016)

subhasamaran said:


> SOme way its good the dates have moved long
> 
> 2339	Other Engineering Professionals	75	12/12/2017 5:18 pm
> 
> ...


There is more than 2 months backlog of 70 pointers. Even if they do start inviting 70 pointers, it will take a while for the backlog to get cleared.


----------



## J J M (Feb 24, 2017)

How many slots are left for the 2017-2018 financial year for 2339? By the looks of things, they're all going to go to the remaining 70 pointers and whether it would even clear up to March is not looking too good.


----------



## Leonidus (Sep 6, 2017)

It's about half way through ATM....501 as of 20th Dec.


----------



## sharafatal (Feb 27, 2017)

Hi Folks!

Just want to know that while Pressing IP button for medical is there anything need to upload for medical from side.
Because medical report was already sent by Clinic to DIBP.

Pleass help.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lupilipid (Aug 5, 2016)

J J M said:


> How many slots are left for the 2017-2018 financial year for 2339? By the looks of things, they're all going to go to the remaining 70 pointers and whether it would even clear up to March is not looking too good.


Only 50% of the slots are filled for 2339 but DIBP has officially said that the occupation ceiling is just a guideline and they are not entitled to meet them.


----------



## Leonidus (Sep 6, 2017)

Guys 3rd Jan results are out. But the doe looks skewed again:/ apparently 70 pointers were invited for 2339. Doe says 31/10 but my application was submitted on 30/10 and I havent got an invitation what's happening here?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Leonidus said:


> Guys 3rd Jan results are out. But the doe looks skewed again:/ apparently 70 pointers were invited for 2339. Doe says 31/10 but my application was submitted on 30/10 and I havent got an invitation what's happening here?


Did you have a change of points after you submitted the EOI ?
Check the date of effect in your EOI again 

Cheers


----------



## Leonidus (Sep 6, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Leonidus said:
> 
> 
> > Guys 3rd Jan results are out. But the doe looks skewed again:/ apparently 70 pointers were invited for 2339. Doe says 31/10 but my application was submitted on 30/10 and I havent got an invitation
> ...


No, I haven't. The doe on skill select still shows 30/10/2017. I did update my educational qualification as there was a typo on the 6/12,But that wouldn't have changed the doe I'm guessing.


----------



## subhasamaran (Jul 7, 2013)

Leonidus said:


> No, I haven't. The doe on skill select still shows 30/10/2017. I did update my educational qualification as there was a typo on the 6/12,But that wouldn't have changed the doe I'm guessing.



2339	Other Engineering Professionals	70	31/10/2016 5:37 pm 

It says 2016 instead of 2017 again DIBP have messed up gain.maybe thats the reason why you have not got invite


----------



## Leonidus (Sep 6, 2017)

subhasamaran said:


> Leonidus said:
> 
> 
> > No, I haven't. The doe on skill select still shows 30/10/2017. I did update my educational qualification as there was a typo on the 6/12,But that wouldn't have changed the doe I'm guessing.
> ...


I'm guessing the 2016was a typo on dibps end. It should logically be 2017 as he last invite was on 30/10/2017 for [email protected] 70points.


----------



## arif valani (Jun 18, 2017)

Guys I have applied on 31/10 at 4.16 pm but haven't got any 189 invite


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

arif valani said:


> Guys I have applied on 31/10 at 4.16 pm but haven't got any 189 invite


Looks like a complete mess up at the skill select end

Wait for them to finally correct it

Cheers


----------



## HDF (Dec 6, 2017)

Subscribing!

233914 - Engineering Technologist
70 points
DOE 07/11/2017


----------



## Leonidus (Sep 6, 2017)

Hi everyone,

So yesterday I sent an email to dibp asking them to clarify the doe for 2339, they got back to me today and the email states that "I can confirm the doe for 2339 is 31/10/16 and not 31/10/17 as suggested by you" it goes on to say some other irrelevant BS after that.
I doubt they even know how skillselect works and aren't ready to accept a fault as major as this would ever happen from their end.


----------



## lupilipid (Aug 5, 2016)

Leonidus said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> So yesterday I sent an email to dibp asking them to clarify the doe for 2339, they got back to me today and the email states that "I can confirm the doe for 2339 is 31/10/16 and not 31/10/17 as suggested by you" it goes on to say some other irrelevant BS after that.
> I doubt they even know how skillselect works and aren't ready to accept a fault as major as this would ever happen from their end.


Man please tell me received an invite from this round.


----------



## Leonidus (Sep 6, 2017)

Nothing again:/


----------



## Leonidus (Sep 6, 2017)

Anyone know if the invites went out or no?


----------



## dboone25 (Sep 3, 2017)

That’s unreal man! And how can DIPB not recognise those dates!


----------



## dileepkishan (Jan 15, 2018)

*Engineering Technologist*

Hi All,

I am planning for an Australian PR Visa under the subclass 189 and 190 and I am confused on how to proceed further, my questions are

Q1. I have studied Electrical and Electronics Engineering and then I have been working as a software Engineer from past 3 years. Since my work experience is not relevant to my education, I will have to apply through Engineers Australia. My question is which occupation would suit me .. Engineering Technologist or Electrical Engineer??

Q2. As I am going through Engineers Australia assessment I have to submit CDR and I am planning to submit 3 academic projects, will there be any problem as all three projects would be dated like 3-4 years back and my work exp is in IT. Would they expect projects in recent times? 

Q3. Also, should I have my IT experience as well in the resume or just the academic projects.?

Thank you all, awaiting your valuable responses.


----------



## Leonidus (Sep 6, 2017)

No idea! I'm hoping it's an error. From the email I received from dibp, they are adamant that the doe was infact 30/10/16 not 31/10/17. So maybe there was an error and the invitation weren't sent out at all.


----------



## mutapha (May 21, 2017)

Does anyone having 70 points receive invitation from NSW?


----------



## Leonidus (Sep 6, 2017)

Guy's, looks like the round didn't run as anticipated. According to iscahs post , the round wasn't held last night.


----------



## lupilipid (Aug 5, 2016)

"Due to systems updating to accommodate new occupation lists that came into effect 17 January 2018 there will be a minor delay of one-two business days for current the Invitation round to occur (that was due to occur on 17 January 2018)."

Man, what would we do without Iscah's updates?


----------



## HDF (Dec 6, 2017)

Hi guys,
Any invite for 2339x last night? Any update? Does anyone know if they have sent invitations for 2339x at all?


----------



## HDF (Dec 6, 2017)

Leonidus said:


> Anyone know if the invites went out or no?


Hey mate. Are you invited?


----------



## subhasamaran (Jul 7, 2013)

HDF said:


> Hi guys,
> Any invite for 2339x last night? Any update? Does anyone know if they have sent invitations for 2339x at all?


http://http://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2018/01/Jan1818-2.png


----------



## HDF (Dec 6, 2017)

subhasamaran said:


> http://http://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2018/01/Jan1818-2.png


But it seems ISCAH is just guessing in this case


----------



## subhasamaran (Jul 7, 2013)

HDF said:


> But it seems ISCAH is just guessing in this case


NO 

please read the link


Unofficial Skill Select Results for 18th January 2018 - Iscah


----------



## HDF (Dec 6, 2017)

subhasamaran said:


> NO
> 
> please read the link
> 
> ...


Come on mate, I've already read this.

It says "confidently assume that ALL 75 (and 80+) pointers have been invited in all occupations...", they are assuming. They have also put an astride within the image to show that. I'm just looking for an evidence for this claim...


----------



## Leonidus (Sep 6, 2017)

HDF said:


> Leonidus said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone know if the invites went out or no?
> ...


Nope


----------



## 10cu5T (Jul 14, 2016)

no hope for engineering technologist for 190 NSW? 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## lupilipid (Aug 5, 2016)

Leonidus said:


> Nope


You should probably send an email to Iscah saying your DOE is on 31st Oct but you still have not received an invite. So that they can fix it,. They might know of someone else who got an invite with 31/10 DOE - if that is the case, your DOE might be wrong. Claiming 5 points for Aus studies is complicated after all. Worst case scenario, it did not go through the skillselect system? Always better to crosscheck.


----------



## Leonidus (Sep 6, 2017)

Already did that. Iscah got back to me, apparently there was an invite on 30/10/16 at 70points which was suspended until last week. So effectively the doe for the 3rd jan round was right. 

So currently the last doe for 70 pointers was on 30/10/17(4pm). Which is why I haven't received an invite yet.

My doe is right I have triple checked, it's just as easy as checking a box stating that you are claiming points for aus studies.


----------



## subhasamaran (Jul 7, 2013)

HDF said:


> Come on mate, I've already read this.
> 
> It says "confidently assume that ALL 75 (and 80+) pointers have been invited in all occupations...", they are assuming. They have also put an astride within the image to show that. I'm just looking for an evidence for this claim...


How you can you expect evidence from an migration agent.iscah is just helping us by giving some close dates ?so that we can pln when we will get invite ?


----------



## HDF (Dec 6, 2017)

subhasamaran said:


> How you can you expect evidence from an migration agent.iscah is just helping us by giving some close dates ?so that we can pln when we will get invite ?


Take it easy mate. I don't expect them or anybody to give me an evidence. I'm just looking. They are definitely helpful and informative, no doubt.


----------



## maraikayer (Feb 28, 2017)

Guys got my grant today. 
Wishing everyone here all the best

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## arif valani (Jun 18, 2017)

Had mailed dibp regarding doe

Dibp reply - 

I can confirm that the cut off date for the occupation group of Other Engineering Professionals (ANZSCO code 2339) for the 3 January 2018 invitation round was 31 October 2016 and not 31 October 2017 as suggested in your feedback.

SkillSelect employs a ranking process for the automated invitation rounds whereby Expressions of Interest (EOIs) with the highest points scores are invited first followed by EOIs with earliest dates of effect. The date of effect for the Other Engineering Professionals occupation group in the 3 January 2018 invitation round is reflective of a large number of EOIs in this occupation group with high points scores.

Then mailed this reply to Iscah

Iscah reply - 

sounds nonsense .. It does not really matter as so few invites were given. Lets see if it is fixed next round


----------



## kritad (Oct 5, 2016)

maraikayer said:


> Guys got my grant today.
> Wishing everyone here all the best
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Wow! Congrat man! I am Aerospace grad with 65 pts as well. But my DOE is in OCT/2017. Can I ask you which visa was granted to you? 189 or 190? There is still hope after all!


----------



## maraikayer (Feb 28, 2017)

kritad said:


> Wow! Congrat man! I am Aerospace grad with 65 pts as well. But my DOE is in OCT/2017. Can I ask you which visa was granted to you? 189 or 190? There is still hope after all!


Obviously 190 - NSW. 189 there is absolutely no hope with 65 points.
If you have superior English (20 points). NSW will invite you.

Did you apply for 190?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## kritad (Oct 5, 2016)

maraikayer said:


> Obviously 190 - NSW. 189 there is absolutely no hope with 65 points.
> If you have superior English (20 points). NSW will invite you.
> 
> Did you apply for 190?
> ...


I haven't apply for 190. But I do have superior English from PTE-A. My agent says I have a better chance with 489 in NSW. 

---
Age - 30pts
Degree - 15pts
English (PTE-A) - 20pts
Aus Study (coming this MAR 5pts)


----------



## maraikayer (Feb 28, 2017)

kritad said:


> I haven't apply for 190. But I do have superior English from PTE-A. My agent says I have a better chance with 489 in NSW.
> 
> ---
> Age - 30pts
> ...


What is your anzsco code? Mine is 233911

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## kritad (Oct 5, 2016)

maraikayer said:


> What is your anzsco code? Mine is 233911
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Mine is also 233911 for the Anzsco code. But the occupation shows as Aerospace Engineer in EA result. Guess it is just different name.


----------



## maraikayer (Feb 28, 2017)

kritad said:


> Mine is also 233911 for the Anzsco code. But the occupation shows as Aerospace Engineer in EA result. Guess it is just different name.


You have literally wasted your time not applying for NSW 190. You could have got grant by now. Anyway update it today for NSW

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## maraikayer (Feb 28, 2017)

kritad said:


> I haven't apply for 190. But I do have superior English from PTE-A. My agent says I have a better chance with 489 in NSW.
> 
> ---
> Age - 30pts
> ...


I'm sorry to inform, but your agent has taken you for a ride. Don't trust him anymore.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## kritad (Oct 5, 2016)

maraikayer said:


> You have literally wasted your time not applying for NSW 190. You could have got grant by now. Anyway update it today for NSW
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Thanks mate! will do asap.


----------



## lupilipid (Aug 5, 2016)

maraikayer said:


> Obviously 190 - NSW. 189 there is absolutely no hope with 65 points.
> If you have superior English (20 points). NSW will invite you.
> 
> Did you apply for 190?
> ...


I applied for 190 NSW as well. 65+5 points during Oct 2017 including Superior English. No invite yet. 

Going by your signature, it took them almost an year to give you a grant after they send you an invite? Wow.


----------



## maraikayer (Feb 28, 2017)

lupilipid said:


> I applied for 190 NSW as well. 65+5 points during Oct 2017 including Superior English. No invite yet.
> 
> Going by your signature, it took them almost an year to give you a grant after they send you an invite? Wow.


The thing is NSW hasn't invited engineering technologist - 233914,
Whereas we are 233911. 

Yes got grant almost after close to year. But I don't think it'll be the case now. They are granting to people quite fast.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gohar Rehman (Oct 14, 2017)

Hello Everyone! 

I previously updated my EOI on 4-Jan 2018 to 70 points. However, I saw that there was some spelling mistake which I have to correct by updating my EOI again on 25th Jan 2018. After I updated my EOI on 25th, the date of effect is the same as previous: 4-01-2018. 

Why is that? Why is my Date of Effect the same?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Gohar Rehman said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I previously updated my EOI on 4-Jan 2018 to 70 points. However, I saw that there was some spelling mistake which I have to correct by updating my EOI again on 25th Jan 2018. After I updated my EOI on 25th, the date of effect is the same as previous: 4-01-2018.
> 
> Why is that? Why is my Date of Effect the same?


Any changes in the EOI which doesn’t result in a point change, does not lead to change in the date of effect
As you have just corrected your name, the date of effect remained the same

Don’t worry, nothing wrong

Cheers


----------



## Gohar Rehman (Oct 14, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Any changes in the EOI which doesn’t result in a point change, does not lead to change in the date of effect
> As you have just corrected your name, the date of effect remained the same
> 
> Don’t worry, nothing wrong
> ...


Hey! I have seen that you were granted your PR in just 15 days. Thats amazing and quick! However, what do you think when will I be getting my invitation keeping in view the situation? 

Moreover, being an Engineering Technologist, I have not got my experience assessed by Engineers Australia. I am planning to get it assessed directly by DHA. Is it fine? 

Pls suggest


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Gohar Rehman said:


> Hey! I have seen that you were granted your PR in just 15 days. Thats amazing and quick! However, what do you think when will I be getting my invitation keeping in view the situation?
> 
> Moreover, being an Engineering Technologist, I have not got my experience assessed by Engineers Australia. I am planning to get it assessed directly by DHA. Is it fine?
> 
> Pls suggest


I don’t predict invites 
No idea about EA processes and requirements 

Cheers


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

newbienz said:


> I don’t predict invites
> No idea about EA processes and requirements
> 
> Cheers


Its like a death end and they will remove the occupation in the next year.:amen:


----------



## lupilipid (Aug 5, 2016)

josygeorge000 said:


> Its like a death end and they will remove the occupation in the next year.:amen:


A pro rata occupation has never been removed from the SOL list. Not yet anyway.


----------



## bapudamunda (Aug 24, 2017)

Any predictions ?
I appeared for PTE on 27th of January 2018 and got 65+ in all modules. I have updated my EOI. Details are as follows :-

ANZSCO Code: 233915 ENVIRONMENTAL ENGINEER

Engineers Australia : Applied on 9-March-2017, (+ve) result on 09-August-2017
PTE: L 73, R 72, S 73, W 77; 
Points: 189- 65, 190-70
DOE: 29-January-2018


----------



## Ilay (May 19, 2014)

jbkhunda said:


> Any predictions ?
> I appeared for PTE on 27th of January 2018 and got 65+ in all modules. I have updated my EOI. Details are as follows :-
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 233915 ENVIRONMENTAL ENGINEER
> ...




Better study more meanwhile mate


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## opto (Jan 23, 2017)

Has any Engineering Technologist received VIC nomination in the recent times?

Does it matter which 'other engineering professional' are you? or do they treat all in the category 2239 the same?


----------



## jacobbs (Jun 22, 2017)

My ANZSCO Code : 233911 
EOI Lodged : May 2017
189 : 65 points
190: 70 points (NSW)

No invite from NSW yet.



maraikayer said:


> The thing is NSW hasn't invited engineering technologist - 233914,
> Whereas we are 233911.
> 
> Yes got grant almost after close to year. But I don't think it'll be the case now. They are granting to people quite fast.
> ...


----------



## maraikayer (Feb 28, 2017)

jacobbs said:


> My ANZSCO Code : 233911
> EOI Lodged : May 2017
> 189 : 65 points
> 190: 70 points (NSW)
> ...


Have you got Superior English?

What is your points breakdown?


Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobbs (Jun 22, 2017)

I have superior English.

My points breakdown

Age : 15
English : 20
Education : 15
Exp. : 15



maraikayer said:


> Have you got Superior English?
> 
> What is your points breakdown?
> 
> ...


----------



## Benjemen (Dec 7, 2017)

Hi,

My EOI was updated and submitted on 1st Dec 2018 for 70 points (189) and 75 points (190).
Occupation: Biomedical Engineer - 233913

Anyone in the same boat as me in the category (233913)?
My current visa expires in March 2018, and I am eligible for post-study work visa up to 2020. 

do you think I should apply to extend my visa or wait for the next two rounds?
I need some suggestions and thoughts around this


----------



## Leonidus (Sep 6, 2017)

IMO, It's better if u extend your visa and apply for post study. you will be on a bridging visa till that comes through which will give u enough time to scope out how the future rounds will go ahead. ATM it's impossible to be predict when u will be getting an invitation.


----------



## engineer874 (Aug 27, 2017)

Leonidus said:


> IMO, It's better if u extend your visa and apply for post study. you will be on a bridging visa till that comes through which will give u enough time to scope out how the future rounds will go ahead. ATM it's impossible to be predict when u will be getting an invitation.


Agree with Leonidus, coz you are on 70 pts from Dec 2018 and didn't get an invite so people like us with 65 points are out of the picture for now, only God knows what will happen to 2339 in near future so don't take risks and extend your visa.

Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## bapudamunda (Aug 24, 2017)

While filing EOI should we leave preferred locations within Australia to "Any" or select some state? which has better chance of getting an invite?

ANZSCO Code: 233915 ENVIRONMENTAL ENGINEER

Engineers Australia : Applied on 9-March-2017, (+ve) result on 09-August-2017
PTE: L 73, R 72, S 73, W 77; 
Points: 189- 65, 190-70
EOI Lodged: 02-Feburary-2018


----------



## hirenpanchal (Nov 1, 2017)

Hi expert,
My details are follow

Assessment outcome as Engineering technologist 
Total point is 70
75 for nsw and vic
DOE 30/12/2017

WHEN I WILL BE INVITE ??
Because i will loose 10 points in june


----------



## bapudamunda (Aug 24, 2017)

hirenpanchal said:


> Hi expert,
> My details are follow
> 
> Assessment outcome as Engineering technologist
> ...




I guess you will be invited soon in coming months for 189 category.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bapudamunda (Aug 24, 2017)

Any fresh invites for 189 category in this month ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hirenpanchal (Nov 1, 2017)

Hey guys any update ??


----------



## Leonidus (Sep 6, 2017)

Nothing yet, any idea if the round happened ??


----------



## Benjemen (Dec 7, 2017)

Invitation round was conducted. I could see few with 75 points received on 189 thread.


----------



## expat_user_25 (Jan 9, 2018)

Leonidus said:


> Nothing yet, any idea if the round happened ??




Check in this thread about today’s invitation (7th Feb): 189 EOI Invitations for February 2018.
Again, 75 and above pointers got invitation.


----------



## expat_user_25 (Jan 9, 2018)

Leonidus said:


> Nothing yet, any idea if the round happened ??




Check in this thread about today’s invitation (7th Feb): 189 EOI Invitations for February 2018.
Again, 75 and above pointers got invitation. Looks like 300 invites in this round too.


----------



## alexa-sh (Feb 7, 2018)

I'm in the same boat as you. Also a biomedical engineer - 233913, submitted my EOI on 18 January 2018. Points breakdown: English - 20, Age - 30, Education - 15, Experience - 5. Total 70 for 190, or 75 for 190.

I am going to reach 3 years of work experience on March 2, which can potentially bring extra 5 points but I'm not sure whether I should claim them because the first job I had was not exactly a job, because I was on the 402 visa (Occupational Training stream) and I was getting a living allowance while conducting that 'training' within my occupation. So not really sure whether this can be accepted as a work experience, although this was done after I received my degree and it was paid work, more than 20 hours a week....so really not sure. Hopefully I can get the invitation without claiming these extra 5 points.


----------



## alhuyam (Jan 16, 2018)

alexa-sh said:


> I'm in the same boat as you. Also a biomedical engineer - 233913, submitted my EOI on 18 January 2018. Points breakdown: English - 20, Age - 30, Education - 15, Experience - 5. Total 70 for 190, or 75 for 190.
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to reach 3 years of work experience on March 2, which can potentially bring extra 5 points but I'm not sure whether I should claim them because the first job I had was not exactly a job, because I was on the 402 visa (Occupational Training stream) and I was getting a living allowance while conducting that 'training' within my occupation. So not really sure whether this can be accepted as a work experience, although this was done after I received my degree and it was paid work, more than 20 hours a week....so really not sure. Hopefully I can get the invitation without claiming these extra 5 points.




I am biomedical engineer 233913 submitted 189 Visa EOI since 26 Nov with 70 points and nothing till now ..passed 5 rounds already and doesn’t look promising in the next 4 months if they don’t increase the invitations number. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alhuyam (Jan 16, 2018)

I am biomedical engineer 233913 submitted 189 Visa EOI since 26 Nov with 70 points and nothing till now ..passed 5 rounds already and doesn’t look promising in the next 4 months if they don’t increase the invitations number. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ilay (May 19, 2014)

alexa-sh said:


> I'm in the same boat as you. Also a biomedical engineer - 233913, submitted my EOI on 18 January 2018. Points breakdown: English - 20, Age - 30, Education - 15, Experience - 5. Total 70 for 190, or 75 for 190.
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to reach 3 years of work experience on March 2, which can potentially bring extra 5 points but I'm not sure whether I should claim them because the first job I had was not exactly a job, because I was on the 402 visa (Occupational Training stream) and I was getting a living allowance while conducting that 'training' within my occupation. So not really sure whether this can be accepted as a work experience, although this was done after I received my degree and it was paid work, more than 20 hours a week....so really not sure. Hopefully I can get the invitation without claiming these extra 5 points.




It needs to be full time, i guess if it meets Australian full time work regulations, you could claim extra five. Just look into it. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hirenpanchal (Nov 1, 2017)

Hi expert,

I want to know that, after lodged EOI 190(VIC) with 75 points.

Have I apply to separately to Victoria or not??

My agent told me only eoi have to lodge and mention that you are interested in VIC but vic website told different.

Please guide me


----------



## kritad (Oct 5, 2016)

Anyone with any update in this thread?

Saw on Iscah, 65 & 70 pts will have to wait for the new financial year.
(Iscah estimates of when you will get your 189 EOI invitation as of 7th February 2018 - Iscah)

Any thought guys?


----------



## bapudamunda (Aug 24, 2017)

kritad said:


> Anyone with any update in this thread?
> 
> Saw on Iscah, 65 & 70 pts will have to wait for the new financial year.
> (Iscah estimates of when you will get your 189 EOI invitation as of 7th February 2018 - Iscah)
> ...




My agent was predicting that invites are being sent in less numbers presently. He hopes that at the end of this financial year they will increase invites and cosume the quota of invitations, this may increase chances of invite for 65 pointers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## expat_user_25 (Jan 9, 2018)

jbkhunda said:


> My agent was predicting that invites are being sent in less numbers presently. He hopes that at the end of this financial year they will increase invites and cosume the quota of invitations, this may increase chances of invite for 65 pointers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Unfortunately no one can predict this other than DIBP/ immigration ministry. And we are not sure if DIBP is bound to consume the whole quota of remaining positions under occupation ceiling or they can change ceiling number anytime during the financial year.
If they have to fulfill the quota that was decided at the start of financial year, then yes, a lot of occupation applicants will get the invite at 65 too.


----------



## patilsanju88 (Jan 29, 2018)

ANZSCO Code: 233914
EA MSA (Fast Track): 11 Jan 2018
IELTS: L-7, R-6.5, S-7.5, W-7 : 06 Jan 2018
EOI Lodged : 55 points for 189 and NSW 60 points : 22 Jan 2018 
Invitation Received: 189-No/ NSW-190-No
Docs submitted NSW: 
NSW approval: 
VISA Lodged: 
VISA Grant: 

Guys any hopes to get ITA (NSW-190) soon?


----------



## 10cu5T (Jul 14, 2016)

so no engineering technologist are being invited for 190?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

10cu5T said:


> so no engineering technologist are being invited for 190?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Literally yes no one is invited ....


----------



## 10cu5T (Jul 14, 2016)

josygeorge000 said:


> Literally yes no one is invited ....


great... time to move back home and apply to Canada..

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

10cu5T said:


> great... time to move back home and apply to Canada..
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


I think majority of the people here are trying to go back to their home country and apply for Canada for a better option. 
afterall, everybody is left with less hope and expectations.


----------



## bapudamunda (Aug 24, 2017)

josygeorge000 said:


> I think majority of the people here are trying to go back to their home country and apply for Canada for a better option.
> 
> afterall, everybody is left with less hope and expectations.




Why people prefer Australia over Canada ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## expat_user_25 (Jan 9, 2018)

jbkhunda said:


> Why people prefer Australia over Canada ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




That is a very good question. I am sure different people have different reasons and priorities. For me and my spouse, it was weather (for last 6 years we are living in Chicago gets brutal cold in winters), high salary jobs like US for our skillset and presence of our few frnds there (some familiar faces). That’s why we chose Aus over Canada. 

Let’s see if people share their reasons here for selecting Australia over Canada.


----------



## Benjemen (Dec 7, 2017)

Hi,

How many of you are at 75 points (189) under 2339X category?
Trying to understand if 70 points will have any chance next round


----------



## bapudamunda (Aug 24, 2017)

Benjemen said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'm 65 pointer (189). I guess there are not much people left with 75 points.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nikhiltvm (Mar 8, 2017)

Benjemen said:


> Hi,
> 
> How many of you are at 75 points (189) under 2339X category?
> Trying to understand if 70 points will have any chance next round


Hi,

I updated my EOI for 189 category on 16th Feb 2018 from 65 points to 75 points. Hope to get an invite soon.

Gained additional 10 points from PTE-A. It took me almost a year to get superior english after giving 9 attempts.

All the best guys. Will update my signature when I receive the invite mail from my agent.


----------



## rinhnam (Sep 19, 2017)

*Reference letter*

Hello,

Hope you will get the invitation soon.

I would like to ask you and other members about the reference letter.

I have been working for five years for a Korean company, however, I cannot get a detailed reference letter from them. They just give me a letter with the length of work, job title, and salary. I get the work contracts which are resigned every one year and all evidence from the third party. I want to ask whether such kind of reference letter would be accepted by EA to claim points for working experience.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## bapudamunda (Aug 24, 2017)

nikhiltvm said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hard work pays. Can you please analyze my score in my signature and give some tips to improve my score. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Hi Guys

Not great news for Other Engineers - if it stays at 300 and they restrict the usual pro rata to 25% then the following may happen:

Other Engineering Professionals - assume another 12 invites and it moves another 14 days to about 14th February 2018 for 75 pointers


So no 70 point invites expected and only some of the 75 pointers get invited - I hope I am wrong.

Regards

Tony


----------



## alhuyam (Jan 16, 2018)

Welshtone said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Such a bad news Tony..am waiting with 70 points since 26 Nov ..do you think I should create another EOI for 190?!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Benjemen (Dec 7, 2017)

Has anyone receive invite today for 189
70 points?
75 points?
I did not see any 2339x applicant sharing their good news.


----------



## nikhiltvm (Mar 8, 2017)

Benjemen said:


> Has anyone receive invite today for 189
> 70 points?
> 75 points?
> I did not see any 2339x applicant sharing their good news.


Not invited yet.

EOI last updated on 16th Feb 2018 - 75 points (189 Category)

May be next round.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Don't know what to tell, this is being a bad journey since previous year Jan.
I think they are going to end the migration in next year. At least they will remove technologist from my point of view.


----------



## bapudamunda (Aug 24, 2017)

Benjemen said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I appreciate your efforts to keep this thread active. Otherwise like invitation, this thread rarely shows any notifications. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gohar Rehman (Oct 14, 2017)

We see no chance for the 70 pointers as well. I lodged my EOI on 4th January 18 with 70 points. Now I feel that I have no chance before August 2018.


----------



## bapudamunda (Aug 24, 2017)

Gohar Rehman said:


> We see no chance for the 70 pointers as well. I lodged my EOI on 4th January 18 with 70 points. Now I feel that I have no chance before August 2018.




What's your ANZSCO?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lupilipid (Aug 5, 2016)

Gohar Rehman said:


> We see no chance for the 70 pointers as well. I lodged my EOI on 4th January 18 with 70 points. Now I feel that I have no chance before August 2018.


Updated my EOI with 70 points on 16th Feb. These past few months I thought getting an invite was just a matter of time. How things have changed now  Bad luck after bad luck. At this rate, I wouldn't be surprised if 233914 becomes the first pro rata occupation to be removed from the MLTSSL.


----------



## manyhk (Feb 19, 2018)

I just received my EA result, but the result is 239999 which mean no use at all


----------



## mcurtil (Jul 21, 2017)

manyhk said:


> I just received my EA result, but the result is 239999 which mean no use at all


That really sucks :/
What Career Episodes did you use?


----------



## manyhk (Feb 19, 2018)

mcurtil said:


> manyhk said:
> 
> 
> > I just received my EA result, but the result is 239999 which mean no use at all
> ...


 I only applied for Washington Accord, planning to write CDR. Any suggested reference for electronic engineer CDR?


----------



## engineer874 (Aug 27, 2017)

Guys,

Based on immitracker, no Engineering Technologist (233914) invited so far in 2018 from NSW. Am I right or someone has received an invite recently? 

I have 65+5 points with PTE A 10 points, it seems that there is no chance.

What do you think?

Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## bapudamunda (Aug 24, 2017)

engineer874 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Based on immitracker, no Engineering Technologist (233914) invited so far in 2018 from NSW. Am I right or someone has received an invite recently?
> 
> ...




Seems true 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mutapha (May 21, 2017)

manyhk said:


> I only applied for Washington Accord, planning to write CDR. Any suggested reference for electronic engineer CDR?


Washington Accord is equivalent to Professional Engineer. Why does EA relegate you to Engineering Technologist?


----------



## VICjan2018 (Feb 13, 2018)

hirenpanchal said:


> Hi expert,
> 
> I want to know that, after lodged EOI 190(VIC) with 75 points.
> 
> ...


You will have to register an account on liveinvictoria website, then you can apply for VIC nomination there.


----------



## VICjan2018 (Feb 13, 2018)

opto said:


> Has any Engineering Technologist received VIC nomination in the recent times?
> 
> Does it matter which 'other engineering professional' are you? or do they treat all in the category 2239 the same?


1. I have received my VIC nomination with details:

VIC nomination application submitted: 24Sep2017;
VIC replied: 26Sep2017;
VIC Golden email: 09Jan2018;
ANZSCO Code: 233014 (Engineering Technologist)
Total points: 65 + 5 (VIC)

2. No idea

Good luck to all waiting for state nomination.


----------



## manyhk (Feb 19, 2018)

mutapha said:


> manyhk said:
> 
> 
> > I only applied for Washington Accord, planning to write CDR. Any suggested reference for electronic engineer CDR?
> ...


Where did you find this information? Washington accprd = professional engineer. I have written an email to EA to appeal, but they claimed that the ANZSCO is assigned automatically if via Washington accord?


----------



## engineer874 (Aug 27, 2017)

VICjan2018 said:


> 1. I have received my VIC nomination with details:
> 
> VIC nomination application submitted: 24Sep2017;
> VIC replied: 26Sep2017;
> ...


Hey bro, 

Can you please send me your standard CV which you used for Vic nomination, I applied for Vic but they are asking for a new CV. Would appreciate if you can send me yours which was approved by them.

Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## mutapha (May 21, 2017)

manyhk said:


> Where did you find this information? Washington accprd = professional engineer. I have written an email to EA to appeal, but they claimed that the ANZSCO is assigned automatically if via Washington accord?


It's on the MSA booklet from EA. If you read the Washington Accord section (p.14) carefully, then you immediately figure out that Washington Accord degree = professional engineer.

By the way, could you please provide the information about your bachelor degree title and where, when did you obtain it.


----------



## hirenpanchal (Nov 1, 2017)

Thanks bro


----------



## engineer874 (Aug 27, 2017)

Any engineering technologist received invitation from NSW or Vic? 

Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

engineer874 said:


> Any engineering technologist received invitation from NSW or Vic?
> 
> Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk




Looks like states have not yet started invitation for engg technologist.. other members can give their inputs also which will clarify the situation


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## engineer874 (Aug 27, 2017)

kodaan28 said:


> Looks like states have not yet started invitation for engg technologist.. other members can give their inputs also which will clarify the situation
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah u r right, don't know why no any single nomination for Engineering technologist

Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## jon1101a (Dec 24, 2017)

nikhiltvm said:


> Not invited yet.
> 
> EOI last updated on 16th Feb 2018 - 75 points (189 Category)
> 
> May be next round.



Hi there,

Have you got an invitation from VISA 189 or 190? I'm an engineering technologist as will with 70+5 pts. I was expecting to get an invitation from NSW yesterday but still there is non.


----------



## engineer874 (Aug 27, 2017)

jon1101a said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Have you got an invitation from VISA 189 or 190? I'm an engineering technologist as will with 70+5 pts. I was expecting to get an invitation from NSW yesterday but still there is non.


I applied for Vic 190 and got their reply very next day to send a new updated CV as per their format. Don't know if anyone of you applied for Vic and faced a similar situation?

Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## jon1101a (Dec 24, 2017)

Thanks for the info mate.
My EOI DOE is Feb. 17, 2018 with three applications.
VISA 189 -70
VISA 190 NSW - 70+5
VISA 190 VIC - 70+5

Still waiting for invite....


----------



## engineer874 (Aug 27, 2017)

jon1101a said:


> Thanks for the info mate.
> My EOI DOE is Feb. 17, 2018 with three applications.
> VISA 189 -70
> VISA 190 NSW - 70+5
> ...


Hey mate,

Did you receive any response from Vic? Whats your core field of work experience?

Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## nikhiltvm (Mar 8, 2017)

jon1101a said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Have you got an invitation from VISA 189 or 190? I'm an engineering technologist as will with 70+5 pts. I was expecting to get an invitation from NSW yesterday but still there is non.


Not yet.. Hopefully 7th march round. No invite from NSW as well.


----------



## hirenpanchal (Nov 1, 2017)

I got same mail


----------



## jon1101a (Dec 24, 2017)

engineer874 said:


> jon1101a said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the info mate.
> ...



Mate,

I haven't receive any invite from them yet. My work exp is more on production line engineering. May I know when did you submit your EOI and when did you receive an email from VIC?


----------



## jon1101a (Dec 24, 2017)

hirenpanchal said:


> I got same mail



Hi when did you apply your EOI and how many pts do you have? I hope I can get invited too.


----------



## nikhiltvm (Mar 8, 2017)

Hi guys,

21 feb invitation round results have been published on skillselect. Just 300 invites

21 February 2018 Invitation Round


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

nikhiltvm said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> 21 feb invitation round results have been published on skillselect. Just 300 invites
> 
> 21 February 2018 Invitation Round


so only 75 stands a chance for the invitation as of now.

I think its time to relax because no one is going to get invite this year except with 75 points. and the pte exam 79 takes a lot of effort and money also.


----------



## lupilipid (Aug 5, 2016)

josygeorge000 said:


> so only 75 stands a chance for the invitation as of now.
> 
> I think its time to relax because no one is going to get invite this year except with 75 points. and the pte exam 79 takes a lot of effort and money also.


No one with less than 75 points will get an invite until this JUNE. It's a new fiscal year from July, and they will most likely go back to inviting 1000 people per round.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

lupilipid said:


> No one with less than 75 points will get an invite until this JUNE. It's a new fiscal year from July, and they will most likely go back to inviting 1000 people per round.


In my opinion, they will not go back to 1000 per round. they may go up to 500 maximum. and there may be a chance of occupation removal as well.


----------



## lupilipid (Aug 5, 2016)

josygeorge000 said:


> In my opinion, they will not go back to 1000 per round. they may go up to 500 maximum. and there may be a chance of occupation removal as well.


500 per round is still better than 300. Us 70 pointers may even get a chance!


----------



## dboone25 (Sep 3, 2017)

Looking at DHA results looks like there is approximately 440 places left for ET. Does that mean there is another 8 rounds left at 55 per round? Do they include the invites that haven’t been used?


----------



## adityagaut (May 18, 2016)

I hope we get invited this year (+65 pointers) or get our points more by clearing PTE (79+ in case of 10 extra). Its a mistake done by applying in this ET trade. All my friends who have the similar score but different trade occupation have got their invites within 2 months.


----------



## engineer874 (Aug 27, 2017)

Guys need your help.. applied for Vic and received an email for commitment.

We note*from*the*application that*you lodged an EOI with New South Wales. In being*nominated*by the Victorian Government under the*190 - Skilled Nominated*visa scheme, you are required to commit to living and working in Victoria for two years.*

*In order to finalise your application, you are required to provide a written statement (via email) explaining why you would like to live and work in Victoria. In your statement you should address:

*********Why you would prefer to be nominated by Victoria rather than New South Wales

*********Your professional prospects in Victoria compared to the other states/territories

If*we do not*receive this statement within one*month*the file will be closed.

*what would be the best answer? 

Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

engineer874 said:


> Guys need your help.. applied for Vic and received an email for commitment.
> 
> We note*from*the*application that*you lodged an EOI with New South Wales. In being*nominated*by the Victorian Government under the*190 - Skilled Nominated*visa scheme, you are required to commit to living and working in Victoria for two years.*
> 
> ...


Hey, When did you apply for the VIC nomination? Was it after they open the window in February 2018?


----------



## nikhiltvm (Mar 8, 2017)

Invited! 75 points (233914)


----------



## engineer874 (Aug 27, 2017)

DN7C said:


> Hey, When did you apply for the VIC nomination? Was it after they open the window in February 2018?


Hey,

I applied last month 27th Feb

Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

engineer874 said:


> Hey,
> 
> I applied last month 27th Feb
> 
> Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the reply.
I too applied for VIC in the first week of February. But, never received such mail though I have applied for NSW.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

nikhiltvm said:


> Invited! 75 points (233914)


Congratulations!

I too wait from the Jan 2017 with 65 points and still wasn't be able to score 79+


----------



## engineer874 (Aug 27, 2017)

DN7C said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> I too wait from the Jan 2017 with 65 points and still wasn't be able to score 79+


Me too, today got my result and 78 in speaking and rest all are above 80.. best of luck to you buddy.. 

Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## engineer874 (Aug 27, 2017)

DN7C said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> I too applied for VIC in the first week of February. But, never received such mail though I have applied for NSW.


What's your core field of Engineering and work experience? Did they ask you to submit a new updated cv? 

Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

engineer874 said:


> Me too, today got my result and 78 in speaking and rest all are above 80.. best of luck to you buddy..
> 
> Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk


LOL, I got 77 for Listening and rest are 80+


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

engineer874 said:


> What's your core field of Engineering and work experience? Did they ask you to submit a new updated cv?
> 
> Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk


I am a Mechanical Engineer with 6+ years experience. 
No, they did not ask me for a new CV, just the one I submitted. 
It's almost a month since I've submitted the application and almost lost my hopes in receiving an invite.


----------



## engineer874 (Aug 27, 2017)

DN7C said:


> I am a Mechanical Engineer with 6+ years experience.
> No, they did not ask me for a new CV, just the one I submitted.
> It's almost a month since I've submitted the application and almost lost my hopes in receiving an invite.


You should receive an invite from Vic because they need mechanical and civil Engineers. Im a polymer Engineer with experience in plastics manufacturing

Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

engineer874 said:


> You should receive an invite from Vic because they need mechanical and civil Engineers. Im a polymer Engineer with experience in plastics manufacturing
> 
> Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk


Not sure. VIC wants Engineers with specific industrial experience which they do not publically disclose. So, it's a case by case scenario. Sometimes you might get lucky and sometimes you might not. So, let's keep our fingers crossed :fingerscrossed:


----------



## engineer874 (Aug 27, 2017)

DN7C said:


> Not sure. VIC wants Engineers with specific industrial experience which they do not publically disclose. So, it's a case by case scenario. Sometimes you might get lucky and sometimes you might not. So, let's keep our fingers crossed :fingerscrossed:


Hoping for the best.. will prepare a very good letter to send them ASAP.

Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## nikhiltvm (Mar 8, 2017)

DN7C said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> I too wait from the Jan 2017 with 65 points and still wasn't be able to score 79+


Thank you very much! My case was the same. I had no other option. Extra 10 points from language was the only option for me. It was a very stressful phase. I achieved 79 plus in my 8th attempt. Have missed 79+ by 1 and 2 marks in only one section thrice. So don't lose hope. All the best to everyone.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

nikhiltvm said:


> Thank you very much! My case was the same. I had no other option. Extra 10 points from language was the only option for me. It was a very stressful phase. I achieved 79 plus in my 8th attempt. Have missed 79+ by 1 and 2 marks in only one section thrice. So don't lose hope. All the best to everyone.


That is really motivational for us. Thank you and good luck with the future proceedings.


----------



## raja1028 (Nov 3, 2017)

Hi Friends, I have applied for VIC state nomination on 08-02-2018 and received this rejection mail yesterday (07-03-2018). 




> Thank you for your application for Victorian Government nomination under the 190 - Skilled Nominated visa scheme.
> 
> Following a review of your application, we regret to inform you that you have not been selected for visa nomination by the Victorian Government.
> 
> ...


Seems like even VIC is not interested in nominating Engineering Technologists.


----------



## Leonidus (Sep 6, 2017)

How many points did u apply with?


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

*lol*

Hi,

I think not only vic but also the whole Australia is not interested in eng technologists.:twitch:


----------



## dboone25 (Sep 3, 2017)

I got the same reply back in May 2017 from Victoria. No real reason as to why they reject you, think maybe they are very selective as are most of the other states. Anyone received an invite from NSW recently?


----------



## mutapha (May 21, 2017)

It seems that being an engineering technologist, you must have at least 75 otherwise your chance is near zero.

I don't know whether they'll relegate it to the supplementary list next financial year.


----------



## Ilay (May 19, 2014)

mutapha said:


> It seems that being an engineering technologist, you must have at least 75 otherwise your chance is near zero.
> 
> I don't know whether they'll relegate it to the supplementary list next financial year.




I guess this applies to those who are all in other engineering professionals list..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lupilipid (Aug 5, 2016)

mutapha said:


> It seems that being an engineering technologist, you must have at least 75 otherwise your chance is near zero.
> 
> I don't know whether they'll relegate it to the supplementary list next financial year.


Calm down guys. You need to have 75 points for most occupations now, not only Engineering Technologist. Hopefully things ease up from July onwards. And if the rumours of them introducing a new system is true, I doubt they will change the MLTSSL list.


----------



## bapudamunda (Aug 24, 2017)

lupilipid said:


> Calm down guys. You need to have 75 points for most occupations now, not only Engineering Technologist. Hopefully things ease up from July onwards. And if the rumours of them introducing a new system is true, I doubt they will change the MLTSSL list.




What is this new system, which they are going to introduce?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raja1028 (Nov 3, 2017)

Hi friends. What are the chances of getting an invite from VIC for Engineering Technologist 233914 for 489 Family sponsored with 65+10 points?


----------



## Dineshpancholi (Mar 13, 2018)

Hi guys, when i can expect invitation for engineering technologist. Points-70, EOI date- 7/11/2017.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Dineshpancholi said:


> Hi guys, when i can expect invitation for engineering technologist. Points-70, EOI date- 7/11/2017.


Most likely in the next year,


----------



## anubhav_29 (Jan 7, 2015)

Hello guys, 

What about Tasmania ... they are open for 489 did anyone got invitation fr 2339414 from TAS ??


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Inevitable journey............................................


----------



## opto (Jan 23, 2017)

Hello people

Received my invitation from VIC today (in 7 working days).
Applied for Engineering Technologist, BUT via streamlined pathway for international PhD graduates.

See signature for details.


----------



## Thinkerking (Mar 15, 2017)

*189- jun 2017 applied eoi n waiting*

Hi ALL,

I have applied my EOI for 189 in softwood engineer with 65 points on June 2017..by seeing the current trend am loosing my hope.. even though my pet and eoi are valid for 2 years am not sure how all the backlogs will be cleared.. my point is they shouldn't have accepted the eoi if they are unable to process ..


----------



## kritad (Oct 5, 2016)

Hi guys. I just submit 190 nsw for aeronautical engineer (233911). Anyone khow how long will they issue SS. Thank.


----------



## bapudamunda (Aug 24, 2017)

kritad said:


> Hi guys. I just submit 190 nsw for aeronautical engineer (233911). Anyone khow how long will they issue SS. Thank.




May be after June 2018. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anubhav_29 (Jan 7, 2015)

anubhav_29 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> What about Tasmania ... they are open for 489 did anyone got invitation fr 2339414 from TAS ??



Anyone, please suggest regarding TASMANIA


----------



## Zgembo12 (Sep 13, 2016)

anubhav_29 said:


> Anyone, please suggest regarding TASMANIA


For Tasmania what i red is that Skilled - Nominated (Subclass 190) (Permanent) are only if you have a job offer.

For 489 Skilled regional, the invites are very rarely given, in general for any state.

This is what i do not understand. The Australians are now complaining that the cites are too crowded, placing heavy burden on infrastructure, YEEEET 489 regional visa is very very rarely offered. I bet there are a lot of people willing to go to a rural small town australia and help stimulate the economy there with different skills they bring.


----------



## bapudamunda (Aug 24, 2017)

Zgembo12 said:


> For Tasmania what i red is that Skilled - Nominated (Subclass 190) (Permanent) are only if you have a job offer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I too have a similar questions. If you have quaduated from Tasmania University, are you eligible to apply for state nomination, even if your occupation is not on Tasmania state occupation list ?


----------



## J J M (Feb 24, 2017)

Does anyone know why Iscah is saying current 65 and 60 pointers will get invite only after June 2019? That's next year!


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

J J M said:


> Does anyone know why Iscah is saying current 65 and 60 pointers will get invite only after June 2019? That's next year!




As per the current trend even 70 pointers are waiting from more than 2 months.. and dipb may not invite all the places remaining from quota i.e. 1000 for us.. 60 & 65 pointers may not get an invite at all.. and our eoi is valid only for 2 years.. so consider yourself lucky if we can manage to get an invite with 60/65 points even in next year.. i know its harsh but its reality.. i myself have 60 points (189) eoi date 31/12/17.. states’ sponserships are our only chance but even they are not inviting from 2339 (only NSW is open & they also haven’t invite anyone with our anzsco code this year. Maybe things will start to change for better from june/july.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alhuyam (Jan 16, 2018)

My code is 233913..am waiting since 26.11.2017 with 70 points and don’t know if I should keep waiting for 189 or put my hopes in 190..Victoria rejected me already and no news from NSW..what do you guys suggest!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jon1101a (Dec 24, 2017)

Hi,

Does anyone know here someone who applied for 2339 with 75 points?

Maybe if there are no applicants with 75 points, the 70 pointers who applied last Oct 30 will get invited this Mar 21. Hopefully.


----------



## jon1101a (Dec 24, 2017)

alhuyam said:


> My code is 233913..am waiting since 26.11.2017 with 70 points and don’t know if I should keep waiting for 189 or put my hopes in 190..Victoria rejected me already and no news from NSW..what do you guys suggest!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheer up mate,

If there are no applicants with 75 points maybe you'll get invited next round. Take note that there are also other applicants with 70 points who applied last Oct 30 who didn't get an invite yet. Let's hope that DIBP starts to invite 70 pointers.


----------



## jon1101a (Dec 24, 2017)

alhuyam said:


> My code is 233913..am waiting since 26.11.2017 with 70 points and don’t know if I should keep waiting for 189 or put my hopes in 190..Victoria rejected me already and no news from NSW..what do you guys suggest!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


May I asm when did you submit your VIC nomination and when did you receive a rejection from them?


----------



## mutapha (May 21, 2017)

Zgembo12 said:


> For Tasmania what i red is that Skilled - Nominated (Subclass 190) (Permanent) are only if you have a job offer.
> 
> For 489 Skilled regional, the invites are very rarely given, in general for any state.
> 
> This is what i do not understand. The Australians are now complaining that the cites are too crowded, placing heavy burden on infrastructure, YEEEET 489 regional visa is very very rarely offered. I bet there are a lot of people willing to go to a rural small town australia and help stimulate the economy there with different skills they bring.


I totally agree with your idea. I still don't why they don't support people to going to rural areas. It's definitely good for local economy as well as reducing the heavy stress on infrastructure and traffic of metropolitan areas.


----------



## alhuyam (Jan 16, 2018)

jon1101a said:


> May I asm when did you submit your VIC nomination and when did you receive a rejection from them?




I submitted on 12 March and got answer within few hours that the occupation is no longer needed by them and it’s not in the list (biomedical engineering)



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

alhuyam said:


> I submitted on 12 March and got answer within few hours that the occupation is no longer needed by them and it’s not in the list (biomedical engineering)
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


AFAIK, they have clearly mentioned they only consider Civil and Mechanical Engineers with 5+ years experience under the Engineering Technologist category.


----------



## engineer874 (Aug 27, 2017)

DN7C said:


> AFAIK, they have clearly mentioned they only consider Civil and Mechanical Engineers with 5+ years experience under the Engineering Technologist category.


I'm a polymer Engineer awarded as an Engineering technologist.. applied for Vic on 26 Feb 2018 after one day they asked for a an updated detailed CV and than again after few days asked for a commitment letter.. don't know does it mean..


Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

engineer874 said:


> I'm a polymer Engineer awarded as an Engineering technologist.. applied for Vic on 26 Feb 2018 after one day they asked for a an updated detailed CV and than again after few days asked for a commitment letter.. don't know does it mean..
> 
> 
> Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk


Dont worry they will send the rejection letter soon.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

engineer874 said:


> I'm a polymer Engineer awarded as an Engineering technologist.. applied for Vic on 26 Feb 2018 after one day they asked for a an updated detailed CV and than again after few days asked for a commitment letter.. don't know does it mean..
> 
> 
> Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk


Maybe they are considering you as a production engineer which comes under mechanical engineering. They will decide it according to the experiences you have mentioned in your CV.


----------



## engineer874 (Aug 27, 2017)

DN7C said:


> Maybe they are considering you as a production engineer which comes under mechanical engineering. They will decide it according to the experiences you have mentioned in your CV.


I have 9 years of experience in plastics manufacturing as per the following titles.

1) Shift Engineer
2) Production Engineer
3) Quality Control Incharge

Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## engineer874 (Aug 27, 2017)

josygeorge000 said:


> Dont worry they will send the rejection letter soon.


Lets c 

Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## alhuyam (Jan 16, 2018)

Anyone got invited?!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ilay (May 19, 2014)

opto said:


> Hello people
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Good luck 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jon1101a (Dec 24, 2017)

Has anyone here got invited?


----------



## VICjan2018 (Feb 13, 2018)

engineer874 said:


> DN7C said:
> 
> 
> > AFAIK, they have clearly mentioned they only consider Civil and Mechanical Engineers with 5+ years experience under the Engineering Technologist category.
> ...


Hi engineer874,

This shows that VIC is seriously considering your application. It does not mean they will offer nomination or not, but i suppose your application is on the positive side.

Good luck mate. Let us know the outcome.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

VICjan2018 said:


> Hi engineer874,
> 
> This shows that VIC is seriously considering your application. It does not mean they will offer nomination or not, but i suppose your application is on the positive side.
> 
> Good luck mate. Let us know the outcome.


Agree with you. Good Luck mate.


----------



## engineer874 (Aug 27, 2017)

VICjan2018 said:


> Hi engineer874,
> 
> This shows that VIC is seriously considering your application. It does not mean they will offer nomination or not, but i suppose your application is on the positive side.
> 
> Good luck mate. Let us know the outcome.


Thanks bro, was thinking same but considering their rejection rate..uhhmmm.. lets see the outcome.

Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## jon1101a (Dec 24, 2017)

Hi guys,

Have you seen the latest unofficial invitation results?Seems that no invitation was given under 2339x occupation even no matter what your points is.

http://www.iscah.com/unofficial-results-21st-march-skill-select-round/


Do you know someone who got invited?
Do you


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

engineer874 said:


> I have 9 years of experience in plastics manufacturing as per the following titles.
> 
> 1) Shift Engineer
> 2) Production Engineer
> ...




Seems like we both have a same path..  i started as a GET, after that got promoted as a production engg (capacitor mfg company) then promoted as a senior engg. (Production, mobile mfg) currently working as QC incharge (same mobile mfg field). Maybe it is a bit irrelevant but thought should share.. thinks are not looking for us 2339 guys.. let us know if you got a +ve reply from Vic.. and at the same time also apply for NSW as they are the only state accepting 2339 as vic only accept 2339 with mechanical/civil background with 5+ years exp.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## engineer874 (Aug 27, 2017)

kodaan28 said:


> Seems like we both have a same path..  i started as a GET, after that got promoted as a production engg (capacitor mfg company) then promoted as a senior engg. (Production, mobile mfg) currently working as QC incharge (same mobile mfg field). Maybe it is a bit irrelevant but thought should share.. thinks are not looking for us 2339 guys.. let us know if you got a +ve reply from Vic.. and at the same time also apply for NSW as they are the only state accepting 2339 as vic only accept 2339 with mechanical/civil background with 5+ years exp.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol.. its a coincidence bro.. 
NSW is not responding to Engineering technologist as per forums and immi tracker.. only hope is Vic and 189..

Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ilay (May 19, 2014)

engineer874 said:


> Lol.. its a coincidence bro..
> NSW is not responding to Engineering technologist as per forums and immi tracker.. only hope is Vic and 189..
> 
> Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk




Hey mate, is it only for ET? What about other professionals? 

Got my answer, thx


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dilpreet786 (Mar 4, 2018)

opto said:


> Hello people
> 
> Received my invitation from VIC today (in 7 working days).
> Applied for Engineering Technologist, BUT via streamlined pathway for international PhD graduates.
> ...


Congratulations mate, kindly share your application reference number for VIC


----------



## vivinlobo (Nov 15, 2016)

Guys
Is Victoria accepting Engineering technologists?
I previously went through agent for submitting my EOI for 189 and 190 NSW, Tasmania .

Can i submit my EOI on my own without going through the agents this time.

Please Help


----------



## raja1028 (Nov 3, 2017)

Hello Friends. I am planning to apply to VIC 489 with 75 (65+10) points for the occupation Engineering Technologist. I have a family member who can sponsor me. In the current scenario, which is better way to get an ITA (Regional sponsored or family sponsored) ?


----------



## jon1101a (Dec 24, 2017)

raja1028 said:


> Hello Friends. I am planning to apply to VIC 489 with 75 (65+10) points for the occupation Engineering Technologist. I have a family member who can sponsor me. In the current scenario, which is better way to get an ITA (Regional sponsored or family sponsored) ?



Hi,

I think you should consider applying for VISA 489 since you already have a family member who resides in AU.

6 months ago, applicants with 70 pts w/o SS are usually invited on the following round. On the latest trend, however only applicants with 75 points are getting invited. Unfortunately, on the latest invitation round there were no invitations given to 2339** applicants at all even if there are 75 pointers. 

Additionally, based on immitracker alone. There were 70 pointers who have submitted an EOI on Oct. 30, 2017 who hasn't received their invitations yet.

Overall, invitations given to 2339** is rare.


----------



## raja1028 (Nov 3, 2017)

jon1101a said:


> Hi,
> 
> I think you should consider applying for VISA 489 since you already have a family member who resides in AU.
> 
> ...


Yes, I am considering 489 since 189 and 190 are almost out of my reach in present scenario. 
Can i apply for 489 regional sponsored (there wont be any cutoff for this ) since cutoff for 489 family sponsored is 75 with DOE around aug-2017 and chances of getting ITA will be low.


----------



## hirenpanchal (Nov 1, 2017)

Guys
Today i got refusal from Victoria 
Code 233914
Engineering technologist 
Points 70 +5
PTE 10
EXPERIENCE 15 + Years
Application date 12 feb 2018


----------



## raja1028 (Nov 3, 2017)

hirenpanchal said:


> Guys
> Today i got refusal from Victoria
> Code 233914
> Engineering technologist
> ...


Hi, You got refusal mail as expected by most of us. Btw, Did they mention the reason for refusal?


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

hirenpanchal said:


> Guys
> Today i got refusal from Victoria
> Code 233914
> Engineering technologist
> ...


Sad to hear it mate.
I'm also waiting for my refusal mail.


----------



## jon1101a (Dec 24, 2017)

Hi Mate,

I also submitted my application last Mar. 9 2018. Maybe they will get into my application after a month. I don't have high hopes on getting an invitation though.


----------



## Leonidus (Sep 6, 2017)

Hi guys , anyone know if there is a round tonight?


----------



## dboone25 (Sep 3, 2017)

Hopefully...anyone had any good news?


----------



## jon1101a (Dec 24, 2017)

Mate,

Yes there was an invitation today. I'm not sure if any 233914 got invited though.


----------



## alhuyam (Jan 16, 2018)

did they invited any 2339 at all regardless of 14-13-11 , the last round was no invites , am worried that they will not invite any till end of this financial year.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jon1101a (Dec 24, 2017)

That is so unfortunate for us who has the same nominated occupation.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

alhuyam said:


> did they invited any 2339 at all regardless of 14-13-11 , the last round was no invites , am worried that they will not invite any till end of this financial year.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




That’s strange 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lupilipid (Aug 5, 2016)

According to Iscah, only 85 pointers were invited last round under 233914 category.

I also got message from skillselect a few minutes ago. I was excited, only to be let down. 233914 is removed from the 489 state sponsored list.


----------



## dboone25 (Sep 3, 2017)

Is that every state not offering ET for the 489?


----------



## anubhav_29 (Jan 7, 2015)

I Just recieved a message in my EOI skillselect page.

I just cant understand why i got this message what has changed from march 2018. 

I believe that ET is still there in state list for 190 & 489.
Can anybody please explain what is happening . Attached the message i got.


----------



## lupilipid (Aug 5, 2016)

anubhav_29 said:


> I Just recieved a message in my EOI skillselect page.
> 
> I just cant understand why i got this message what has changed from march 2018.
> 
> ...


https://imgur.com/a/J8b9A

This is what I get under my EOI homepage. Yours will probably be the same. State Sponsored 489 is not an option for us anymore. Looks like Software Engineers got the boot as well.


----------



## lupilipid (Aug 5, 2016)

dboone25 said:


> Is that every state not offering ET for the 489?


I think so


----------



## dboone25 (Sep 3, 2017)

Only asking as I’m waiting in 489 family sponsored since August 17 and I see that someone im immi tracker got invited.


----------



## lupilipid (Aug 5, 2016)

dboone25 said:


> Only asking as I’m waiting in 489 family sponsored since August 17 and I see that someone im immi tracker got invited.


489 state sponsored is different from 489 family sponsored. So, you should be good. At least for now.


----------



## anubhav_29 (Jan 7, 2015)

lupilipid said:


> https://imgur.com/a/J8b9A
> 
> This is what I get on my EOI homepage. Yours will probably be the same. State Sponsored 489 is not an option for us anymore. Looks like Software Engineers got the boot as well.


Well if you look closely to the correspondence under your EOI , which i have also attached earlier it clearly states that " As your occupation is no longer on the STSOL, you cannot be nominated for a Skilled Nominated (subclass 190) visa
and/or State and Territory Sponsored (subclass 489) visa and/or Employer Nomination Scheme (subclass 186) visa.

It is so confusing. Are we only left with 189 as an option?

Experts, please help me understand this.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

There is nothing to understand only meaning is that we are left with 189 option and may be this also will be removed in the next fy.


----------



## anubhav_29 (Jan 7, 2015)

josygeorge000 said:


> There is nothing to understand only meaning is that we are left with 189 option and may be this also will be removed in the next fy.


Nope, I dont think so. As per the march 18 update this is what the DIBP website says . 

Occupation : Engineering Technologist	233914	
List : MLTSSL	
Available option: 186, 189 (PT), 190, 407, 485 (GW),489 (F), 489 (S/T), TSS (M)	
Authority : Engineers Australia


----------



## engineer874 (Aug 27, 2017)

anubhav_29 said:


> Nope, I dont think so. As per the march 18 update this is what the DIBP website says .
> 
> Occupation : Engineering Technologist233914
> List : MLTSSL
> ...


I have two EOIs, 190(vic), 189 but didn't receive any such message. 

Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

If they remove fully they cant make money out of it so there is a chance.


----------



## er.gurmeetsingh87 (May 16, 2017)

engineer874 said:


> I have two EOIs, 190(vic), 189 but didn't receive any such message.
> 
> Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk


Same here i have an EOI for 189&190
And other one is for 489 tasmania.
All i can figure out is that if u r an ET and u have an eoi for 190 and 489, u will be getting this message.
Not for individual 190 or 489 eoi's. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## engineer874 (Aug 27, 2017)

er.gurmeetsingh87 said:


> Same here i have an EOI for 189&190
> And other one is for 489 tasmania.
> All i can figure out is that if u r an ET and u have an eoi for 190 and 489, u will be getting this message.
> Not for individual 190 or 489 eoi's.
> ...


But they didn't mention anything like that in their updated occupation list, which was updated on 18th March 2018.

Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## jon1101a (Dec 24, 2017)

er.gurmeetsingh87 said:


> Same here i have an EOI for 189&190
> And other one is for 489 tasmania.
> All i can figure out is that if u r an ET and u have an eoi for 190 and 489, u will be getting this message.
> Not for individual 190 or 489 eoi's.
> ...


Guys,

I have 3 EOIs. One for 189 and one each for 190 VIC and NSW but I don't receive such kind of contact from DHA on my account. Maybe that only applies for visa applications under 489?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

anubhav_29 said:


> I Just recieved a message in my EOI skillselect page.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Lets wait for proper update. 

However, e-mail was sent to many and it is officiall correspondence 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sheharyarster (Apr 17, 2018)

Hey guys. I am new to this group. I just have a quick question about the ceilings available for engineering technologists which are still almost 420 left. Just wondering are they going to invite all of the rest before july 2018?


----------



## alhuyam (Jan 16, 2018)

Guys ..any invites for 2339?!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vivinlobo (Nov 15, 2016)

Need some information regarding 2339 invites

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

vivinlobo said:


> Need some information regarding 2339 invites
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


Current information about 2339, as far as I know, is that if u have 80 points be ready to lodge visa in the next invite or if you have less than 80 points be ready to be in a long queue filled with so many applicants lining in 60,65,70,75. Although 75 stand a little chance after few days of waiting. I think it is extremely difficult to make 80 points in the present days.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

josygeorge000 said:


> Current information about 2339, as far as I know, is that if u have 80 points be ready to lodge visa in the next invite or if you have less than 80 points be ready to be in a long queue filled with so many applicants lining in 60,65,70,75. Although 75 stand a little chance after few days of waiting. I think it is extremely difficult to make 80 points in the present days.




I would say 80 next round. 75 wait is uncertain 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> I would say 80 next round. 75 wait is uncertain
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There is no doubt in that you need 80 points to get an invitation in this year which is not merely practicable for a person like me.:nono:


----------



## jon1101a (Dec 24, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I have a question regarding the update of points in the EOI system. Currently, I have 70 points lodged under EOI 189 with nominated occupation 233914 last Feb. 17, 2018.

On May 16, I will have a 5 year experience on my current job which means I will get another 5 points on my work experience. My question is, does the system automatically update my points to 75 or do I need to update my work experience manually?

If so, is there a chance that I will get an invite on May 16 since there is also an invitation round on that day.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

jon1101a said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have a question regarding the update of points in the EOI system. Currently, I have 70 points lodged under EOI 189 with nominated occupation 233914 last Feb. 17, 2018.
> 
> ...


I think you have to re assess the employment with EA again. It may take one month again to reassess.


----------



## bapudamunda (Aug 24, 2017)

jon1101a said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You should check your EOI. I guess it gets updated automatically. You only need get it accessed again from EA if you have changed your employer. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

jbkhunda said:


> You should check your EOI. I guess it gets updated automatically. You only need get it accessed again from EA if you have changed your employer.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The following is the letter from engineers australia on behalf of my question of reassessment.

Thank you for your response and my apologies for the misunderstanding.

You will be required to provide a reference letter from the company, regardless of whether it is the same company and position.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

You have to leave the end date blank and update the EOI it will automatically adds up the points but make sure you get the assessment from EA before submitting the Visa application, if you get invitation.(If in case they reject you will be in trouble of that 5 points).


----------



## jon1101a (Dec 24, 2017)

Thank you. 

I am still employed on the same company when I submitted my CDR so that means I don't need to get another assessment from EA, right?

Hopefully DHA will I acknowledge my work experience because if I applied for another assessment that means another payment. whew.


----------



## jon1101a (Dec 24, 2017)

josygeorge000 said:


> You have to leave the end date blank and update the EOI it will automatically adds up the points but make sure you get the assessment from EA before submitting the Visa application, if you get invitation.(If in case they reject you will be in trouble of that 5 points).



Yes, I have my end date blank on my skillselect account. But the thing is, I only have 4+ years experience on my current job when I applied for an assessment from EA. So do you think that I need to apply for reassessment?


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

jon1101a said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I am still employed on the same company when I submitted my CDR so that means I don't need to get another assessment from EA, right?
> 
> Hopefully DHA will I acknowledge my work experience because if I applied for another assessment that means another payment. whew.


Ofcourse you have to do the assessment again I have confirmed with EA.


----------



## vivinlobo (Nov 15, 2016)

jon1101a said:


> Yes, I have my end date blank on my skillselect account. But the thing is, I only have 4+ years experience on my current job when I applied for an assessment from EA. So do you think that I need to apply for reassessment?


Guys I think work assessment by dibp will be done after you get an invite. There is no need of EA assessment again for work experience.. Just if you want to be on safer side you could do it. 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## jon1101a (Dec 24, 2017)

josygeorge000 said:


> Ofcourse you have to do the assessment again I have confirmed with EA.


I am getting confused now. Maybe I need to send EA an email. Could you please share the email add of EA?


----------



## jon1101a (Dec 24, 2017)

vivinlobo said:


> Guys I think work assessment by dibp will be done after you get an invite. There is no need of EA assessment again for work experience.. Just if you want to be on safer side you could do it.
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


That's what I am thinking too. My target is to get an invite before the fiscal year ends. So if I need another assessment then for sure I will not meet my target. Assessment takes about 1 month or so right.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Thank you for your response and my apologies for the misunderstanding.

You will be required to provide a reference letter from the company, regardless of whether it is the same company and position.


The above is the response from EA for the same question. one week before.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

jon1101a said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




If you did not put end date in eoi, then it should. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vivinlobo (Nov 15, 2016)

Can someone tell me if I can lodge an EOI on my own for Victoria. All other EOIs I submitted were through my consultant. 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> If you did not put end date in eoi, then it should.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Even if you have updated to 75 onmay 16 , if the rounds are on may 16 you will not receive invitation on that round for sure becoz 75 is lagging one or two weeks.


----------



## jon1101a (Dec 24, 2017)

josygeorge000 said:


> Thank you for your response and my apologies for the misunderstanding.
> 
> You will be required to provide a reference letter from the company, regardless of whether it is the same company and position.
> 
> ...



So all I need are proof of employment from my current company. Do you think certificate of employment, payslips and Income tax forms will suffice to support my claim?


----------



## jon1101a (Dec 24, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> If you did not put end date in eoi, then it should.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So all I need to do is to wait until May 16 and see if my points automatically update to 75.

Thanks mate.

Thank you all for the help.


----------



## jon1101a (Dec 24, 2017)

josygeorge000 said:


> Even if you have updated to 75 onmay 16 , if the rounds are on may 16 you will not receive invitation on that round for sure becoz 75 is lagging one or two weeks.


Thanks for the info mate. As long as I am still within the current fiscal year then it's still fine for me. I think the best guess on when can I receive my invite will be on May 30 then.


----------



## engineer874 (Aug 27, 2017)

Guys, 

My EOI has been updated automatically from 65 to 70 points. 
Points breakdown shows i got 15 pts for work experience. But in actual my work experience will be 8 years on 12th May 2018.. 
How??

Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

josygeorge000 said:


> Even if you have updated to 75 onmay 16 , if the rounds are on may 16 you will not receive invitation on that round for sure becoz 75 is lagging one or two weeks.




Yep. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

jon1101a said:


> So all I need to do is to wait until May 16 and see if my points automatically update to 75.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes. Should be so


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jon1101a (Dec 24, 2017)

engineer874 said:


> Guys,
> 
> My EOI has been updated automatically from 65 to 70 points.
> Points breakdown shows i got 15 pts for work experience. But in actual my work experience will be 8 years on 12th May 2018..
> ...


Hi Mate,

As per table below, you will get 15 points for at least 8 years of work experience but I don't know why your points have updated ahead of time. Maybe you have your start date at April 26.

Points for Overseas Employment in nominated skilled occupation or a closely related occupation
Work experience	Points
At least eight and up to 10 years (of past 10 years).	15
At least five but less than eight years (of past 10 years).	10
At least three but less than five years (of past 10 years).	5


----------



## subhasamaran (Jul 7, 2013)

josygeorge000 said:


> There is no doubt in that you need 80 points to get an invitation in this year which is not merely practicable for a person like me.:nono:


Hey friends its really frustrating that no idea whether this PR process will continue for Australia no clue what the DIHA is thinking 

I am currently on 65 points .anyone please advice whther to take PTE again and get another 10 points..how diffcult is to get 79 in pTE..wil that help in getting PR ? or drop the idea of migrating to australia


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

subhasamaran said:


> Hey friends its really frustrating that no idea whether this PR process will continue for Australia no clue what the DIHA is thinking
> 
> I am currently on 65 points .anyone please advice whther to take PTE again and get another 10 points..how diffcult is to get 79 in pTE..wil that help in getting PR ? or drop the idea of migrating to australia


I think people should try thr exam if possible, but no one is sure what they think. Now we are no in commanding position but they are in.:mad2:


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

subhasamaran said:


> Hey friends its really frustrating that no idea whether this PR process will continue for Australia no clue what the DIHA is thinking
> 
> 
> 
> I am currently on 65 points .anyone please advice whther to take PTE again and get another 10 points..how diffcult is to get 79 in pTE..wil that help in getting PR ? or drop the idea of migrating to australia




Pte 79+ is achievable 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ElwayL (May 2, 2018)

Hi all
I submitted Eoi for 189 and nsw 190 of 233914 with 75 points on 20/04/2018. Hoping to get an invitation within this FY. Is there any 75 pointers got invited in April?


----------



## jon1101a (Dec 24, 2017)

ElwayL said:


> Hi all
> I submitted Eoi for 189 and nsw 190 of 233914 with 75 points on 20/04/2018. Hoping to get an invitation within this FY. Is there any 75 pointers got invited in April?


You should've been invited today but I think there is no invitation round happened overnight.


----------



## bapudamunda (Aug 24, 2017)

Any invites ??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babu91 (Mar 27, 2017)

Hi all,

I have assessed my skill set and got an outcome as "Engineering technologist-233914"

As per the score calculator, I have a total of 65 points(Age+Exp+Edu+PTE-A). Since the points required for ET is 75, I couldn't apply for 189 visa. Hence, I'm thinking to apply for state nomination. Could anyone suggest how to proceed further? and What is the chance of getting an invite from the states?


----------



## vivinlobo (Nov 15, 2016)

babu91 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have assessed my skill set and got an outcome as "Engineering technologist-233914"
> 
> As per the score calculator, I have a total of 65 points(Age+Exp+Edu+PTE-A). Since the points required for ET is 75, I couldn't apply for 189 visa. Hence, I'm thinking to apply for state nomination. Could anyone suggest how to proceed further? and What is the chance of getting an invite from the states?


Why don't you put an EOI for ET?

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## vivinlobo (Nov 15, 2016)

vivinlobo said:


> Why don't you put an EOI for ET?
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


I mean under 189??

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## ElwayL (May 2, 2018)

vivinlobo said:


> I mean under 189??
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


with the current trend, you will never get an invite with 65 points.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

babu91 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have assessed my skill set and got an outcome as "Engineering technologist-233914"
> 
> As per the score calculator, I have a total of 65 points(Age+Exp+Edu+PTE-A). Since the points required for ET is 75, I couldn't apply for 189 visa. Hence, I'm thinking to apply for state nomination. Could anyone suggest how to proceed further? and What is the chance of getting an invite from the states?




You can apply for visa subclass once you have 60 points (that is being min. points required for ET). BUT in current circumstances it is next to impossible to get ITA (189) with 60/65 points as people with 70 points are waiting from 31/10/17 (6months min. waiting time) So only expect quick ITA if you have 75 points. As per State invitation i have not seen anyone except one or two cases in which the candidate was either had a job offer or completed his educational degree in Aus itself. One other option is maybe Tasmania 489 temporary visa. They are accepting our code and i have seen people getting ITA on forums. So better prepare yourself, either score 79+ in pte which will make it 75 points for you or keep hoping for a wild card in terms of SS 190/489. Cheers..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## subhasamaran (Jul 7, 2013)

kodaan28 said:


> You can apply for visa subclass once you have 60 points (that is being min. points required for ET). BUT in current circumstances it is next to impossible to get ITA (189) with 60/65 points as people with 70 points are waiting from 31/10/17 (6months min. waiting time) So only expect quick ITA if you have 75 points. As per State invitation i have not seen anyone except one or two cases in which the candidate was either had a job offer or completed his educational degree in Aus itself. One other option is maybe Tasmania 489 temporary visa. They are accepting our code and i have seen people getting ITA on forums. So better prepare yourself, either score 79+ in pte which will make it 75 points for you or keep hoping for a wild card in terms of SS 190/489. Cheers..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTEi
> ...


----------



## vivinlobo (Nov 15, 2016)

ElwayL said:


> with the current trend, you will never get an invite with 65 points.


Very true but what's the harm in applying with 65 points.
As per the current reports submitted for DHA showing the benefits of immigration there is a chance of more invites this year compared to the previous year but nothing concrete yet.

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

subhasamaran said:


> kodaan28 said:
> 
> 
> > You can apply for visa subclass once you have 60 points (that is being min. points required for ET). BUT in current circumstances it is next to impossible to get ITA (189) with 60/65 points as people with 70 points are waiting from 31/10/17 (6months min. waiting time) So only expect quick ITA if you have 75 points. As per State invitation i have not seen anyone except one or two cases in which the candidate was either had a job offer or completed his educational degree in Aus itself. One other option is maybe Tasmania 489 temporary visa. They are accepting our code and i have seen people getting ITA on forums. So better prepare yourself, either score 79+ in pte which will make it 75 points for you or keep hoping for a wild card in terms of SS 190/489. Cheers..
> ...


----------



## ElwayL (May 2, 2018)

vivinlobo said:


> Very true but what's the harm in applying with 65 points.
> As per the current reports submitted for DHA showing the benefits of immigration there is a chance of more invites this year compared to the previous year but nothing concrete yet.
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


even if DHA provides more invites with every round like last FY, I still believe we need at least 70 to be competitive in 2339(1000 ceiling)


----------



## subhasamaran (Jul 7, 2013)

They have different pathways or streams you can choose from one is if you have job offer second is if you have graduated from TAS and other being if you are offshore applicant even then you can apply if have AUD$ 40K liquid funds if they come asking for it.. i almost submitted my application for 489 TAS but could not manage required funds 


IS funds alone sufficent for 489 or job offer also required complusory..becuase their website says this

Category 3A – Overseas applicant (TSOL)

To be considered for this category you must be living overseas and meet the following criteria:

nominated occupation is listed on the Tasmanian Skilled Occupations List (TSOL)
you, or any of your dependants have not lived in another Australian state or territory within the last twelve months
achieved at least ‘Proficient English’ in a recognised English language test or hold a passport of the UK, Ireland, the USA, Canada or New Zealand
researched the Tasmanian labour market and provide evidence (see Document Checklist - Employability) that there are sufficient employment opportunities (at least five and not more than eight opportunities) in your nominated occupation in Tasmania and that you have:
skills and recent experience relevant to the researched employment opportunities
skills and experience relevant to the Tasmanian economy
access to sufficient financial assets to fund your migration and settlement in Tasmania while you seek employment


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

ElwayL said:


> even if DHA provides more invites with every round like last FY, I still believe we need at least 70 to be competitive in 2339(1000 ceiling)




Bro.. no offence but this trend of inviting only 25% from total intake from pro rata occupation is carried on from last 6-7 months may continue till next year i.e. till 1st july.. however with 70 points there is still a chance that sometime you are gonna get it.. so it is better to improve your score and take it to 75 if you can.. otherwise you may have to wait for long.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ElwayL (May 2, 2018)

Any good news?
Are there any 75 pointers waiting for an invite?

通过我的 SM-G965F 上的 Tapatalk发言


----------



## vivinlobo (Nov 15, 2016)

There seems to be a round happened on May 9 as per iscah no updates yet. 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## J J M (Feb 24, 2017)

Is this going to work out even in the next financial year for 65 pointers who applied early last year? Most of our English test scores would be expiring in a few months, meaning we'll have to write it again and all the work we put in would've been for no use.


----------



## vivinlobo (Nov 15, 2016)

J J M said:


> Is this going to work out even in the next financial year for 65 pointers who applied early last year? Most of our English test scores would be expiring in a few months, meaning we'll have to write it again and all the work we put in would've been for no use.


Jjm I'm having a situation same like you can you mail me please

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

J J M said:


> Is this going to work out even in the next financial year for 65 pointers who applied early last year? Most of our English test scores would be expiring in a few months, meaning we'll have to write it again and all the work we put in would've been for no use.




Well, you may need to do it... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alhuyam (Jan 16, 2018)

Any one got invited today?!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

I have a doubt whether they will remove our occupation from the 189 list itself for the next year.


----------



## Dilpreet786 (Mar 4, 2018)

Plz don't think that kind of doubts


josygeorge000 said:


> I have a doubt whether they will remove our occupation from the 189 list itself for the next year.


Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## engineer874 (Aug 27, 2017)

josygeorge000 said:


> I have a doubt whether they will remove our occupation from the 189 list itself for the next year.


why you have this type of doubt?

Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Has anybody applied for 489 Tasmania Visa and received ITA?? TIA...


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

engineer874 said:


> why you have this type of doubt?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk


Because every state has almost removed it and even if any state has it they have conditions to be met.


----------



## engineer874 (Aug 27, 2017)

josygeorge000 said:


> Because every state has almost removed it and even if any state has it they have conditions to be met.


don't know.. but i believe ET will stay in occupation list because many occupations include in this category. lets c what July will bring for us

Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

engineer874 said:


> don't know.. but i believe ET will stay in occupation list because many occupations include in this category. lets c what July will bring for us
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk


Lets hope so I also be on optimist.


----------



## kritad (Oct 5, 2016)

Hi guys,

Im on 70pts since Sep 2017 waiting for 189. Hopefully we current 25% trend get back to 100% in the new FY 18/19. Stay possible


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

kritad said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Im on 70pts since Sep 2017 waiting for 189. Hopefully we current 25% trend get back to 100% in the new FY 18/19. Stay possible


Hopefully so, but there is no confirmation on the same till now.


----------



## srini.e (Jan 5, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> Hopefully so, but there is no confirmation on the same till now.




Dude, have little hope. I have been reading your posts and everywhere ur imposing negative thoughts ! Not to offend but let’s always hope for the best. Better than to think bad.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

My dear friend I am waiting from previous year June, and I have started the process 2 years before and I am so positive enough to expect invitation next one year. And it is not so negative when we see the trend of the DHA website to say that the occupation will may be removed in the next year. So you are no one to expect me to be negative and if you are not ready to see my posts just ignore it ok. Here it is all about personal opinions , no one is sure of anything.


----------



## srini.e (Jan 5, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> My dear friend I am waiting from previous year June, and I have started the process 2 years before and I am so positive enough to expect invitation next one year. And it is not so negative when we see the trend of the DHA website to say that the occupation will may be removed in the next year. So you are no one to expect me to be negative and if you are not ready to see my posts just ignore it ok. Here it is all about personal opinions , no one is sure of anything.




Chill bro, take it light ! Don’t get offend 🤣


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

srini.e said:


> Chill bro, take it light ! Don’t get offend 🤣
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its not about offending you, I was just clearing my side.:lalala:


----------



## kritad (Oct 5, 2016)

josygeorge000 said:


> My dear friend I am waiting from previous year June, and I have started the process 2 years before and I am so positive enough to expect invitation next one year. And it is not so negative when we see the trend of the DHA website to say that the occupation will may be removed in the next year. So you are no one to expect me to be negative and if you are not ready to see my posts just ignore it ok. Here it is all about personal opinions , no one is sure of anything.


wow, Since June 2017? So you must be the 65pointers I guess. Keep working on PTE mate. It is achievable.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

kritad said:


> wow, Since June 2017? So you must be the 65pointers I guess. Keep working on PTE mate. It is achievable.


I was 60 by that time, recently I achieved 90 in everything but by that time the score went to 75, so stuck again.


----------



## kritad (Oct 5, 2016)

josygeorge000 said:


> I was 60 by that time, recently I achieved 90 in everything but by that time the score went to 75, so stuck again.


Have you try other options? I was advised by my agent to have a backup visa. So I lodge for 489, now it is under process. At least I still got something mate. You should seek other ways too!


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

kritad said:


> Have you try other options? I was advised by my agent to have a backup visa. So I lodge for 489, now it is under process. At least I still got something mate. You should seek other ways too!


Yeah, mate now 489 also needs 80 points,


----------



## srini.e (Jan 5, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> I was 60 by that time, recently I achieved 90 in everything but by that time the score went to 75, so stuck again.




Bro just throw me some insights to achieve 79+ in PTE , I’m also trying for the same, achieved 90 in speaking alone rest all missed by 1 & 2 marks ! How can I improve . Pl help me out .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

srini.e said:


> Bro just throw me some insights to achieve 79+ in PTE , I’m also trying for the same, achieved 90 in speaking alone rest all missed by 1 & 2 marks ! How can I improve . Pl help me out .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can see it in PTE-A thread as my experiences.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

srini.e said:


> Dude, have little hope. I have been reading your posts and everywhere ur imposing negative thoughts ! Not to offend but let’s always hope for the best. Better than to think bad.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




You need to wait for official informational, not some gossiping from imaginary prophets of immigrantion.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Avaan (Aug 2, 2017)

Hi All,

Engineering Technologist (ANZSCO Code:233914)

Age: 34 (25 points)
PTE-A: 90-90-90-90 (20 points)
Education: BTech Elec Eng, MBA, PMP (15 points)
Post-qualification Experience: (5 points)

189: DOE 4 June 2017 - 65 points

I have been assessed by Engineers Australia as having 3 years post-qualification experience as an Engineering Technologist. I am currently at 65 points.
In January 2019, my experience will increase to 5 years post-qualification.

My questions are:
1. Do I have to be re-assessed by Engineers Australia to be able to claim 5 years post-qualification experience?
2. Will my EOI auto-update to 70 points if I take no action?

Thank you for your insight.
Kind Regards,


----------



## srini.e (Jan 5, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> You need to wait for official informational, not some gossiping from imaginary prophets of immigrantion.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Yeah that’s true, but having good hopes is not wrong.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

srini.e said:


> Yeah that’s true, but having good hopes is not wrong.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, hopes are hopes, reality is reality lets not confuse the two.


----------



## srini.e (Jan 5, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> Well, hopes are hopes, reality is reality lets not confuse the two.




I’m not getting confused with anything I’m clear about things. It’s very common DHA is the final authority to decide and everyone knows this. There is no authentic data that has come up so for regarding this. Then what’s the problem? By the way you are not the predictor as well 🤣


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bapudamunda (Aug 24, 2017)

Anyone applied for nomination of Queensland state ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

srini.e said:


> I’m not getting confused with anything I’m clear about things. It’s very common DHA is the final authority to decide and everyone knows this. There is no authentic data that has come up so for regarding this. Then what’s the problem? By the way you are not the predictor as well 🤣
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i am not predicting, i am saying that whoever says: it will increase, or decrease, are just speculating, nothing else.


----------



## srini.e (Jan 5, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> i am not predicting, i am saying that whoever says: it will increase, or decrease, are just speculating, nothing else.




Yeah that’s true. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Hopefully they DHA will announce soon.


----------



## arif valani (Jun 18, 2017)

kritad said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Im on 70pts since Sep 2017 waiting for 189. Hopefully we current 25% trend get back to 100% in the new FY 18/19. Stay possible


How come u r waiting from sep 2017, when 70 pointers till 30/10/17 have been invited ?


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

So guys its going to be the ending month of this FY how you guys are feeling like?


----------



## dboone25 (Sep 3, 2017)

Trying to feel optimistic as thought I would have been invited this time last year!


----------



## svik2744 (Apr 16, 2018)

Below is my situation. How realistic are the chances of getting invited before July :/ ? 

Age - 30
English- Superior (PTE A 88/90/90/90)- 20
Bachelor- 15
Aus Study Requirement- 5
Partner skills (ANZSCO 254499 -Positive | PTE A Proficient)-5
My Skills (ANZSCO 233914- Positive)
Both occupations are in the 189-MLTSSL
Total - 75

Is there a possibility/risk that my occupation (233914) will be removed from the MLTSSL?


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

svik2744 said:


> Below is my situation. How realistic are the chances of getting invited before July :/ ?
> 
> Age - 30
> English- Superior (PTE A 88/90/90/90)- 20
> ...




Chances are very high that you may get an invite in todays’ round or next round before the FY end. And currently there is no info regarding removing our occupation from the list. So do not worry and hope that you get invited within this FY. Cheers!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

By the way what is your eoi DOE date? And have you applied to NSW as well?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srini.e (Jan 5, 2018)

svik2744 said:


> Below is my situation. How realistic are the chances of getting invited before July :/ ?
> 
> Age - 30
> English- Superior (PTE A 88/90/90/90)- 20
> ...




Kindly check jobs.gov.au document, they have mentioned the possible removal of occupation list. ET is not mentioned in that. The same was posted by ISCAH as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J J M (Feb 24, 2017)

With the current situation for us 65 pointers, do you think 489 visa for TAS is worth it? I read somewhere in the thread the most ideal points for 489 is 80 points right now.


----------



## dboone25 (Sep 3, 2017)

Depending on how long you have been waiting with 65 points! It’s so hard to tell what’s going to happen but reading this from ISCAH http://www.iscah.com/will-get-189-invitation-iscah-latest-estimates-10th-june-2018/ This doesn’t look good at all anymore 😞


----------



## J J M (Feb 24, 2017)

Yeah, there is no guarantee anything will happen for us in the next financial year.

Has anyone applied for 489?


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

J J M said:


> Yeah, there is no guarantee anything will happen for us in the next financial year.
> 
> Has anyone applied for 489?


Yeah, this is really a fact. Anything can happen to us in the next FY.


----------



## kritad (Oct 5, 2016)

Hi guys,

I just pass CCL and updated my EOI to 75pts today.

Any idea when will I get the invitation? 

Thanks


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

kritad said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I just pass CCL and updated my EOI to 75pts today.
> 
> ...


Have you lodged you 489 already ???


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

kritad said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I just pass CCL and updated my EOI to 75pts today.
> 
> ...


Your invitation will surely be within 2 months, as per current trends.


----------



## kritad (Oct 5, 2016)

josygeorge000 said:


> Your invitation will surely be within 2 months, as per current trends.


Hi josygeorge. thanks for ur reply.

Yes, I already lodge for 489 waiting for grant.

Also, waiting for 189 or 190 invitation. Hopefully it will come soon.


----------



## dboone25 (Sep 3, 2017)

Which state have you applied for on the 489?


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Hi today is the last round guys,,,,,,,how are you all.?


----------



## vivinlobo (Nov 15, 2016)

Guys the Iscah updates says 65 pointers might not have a chance. Our EOI might get expired. 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## engineer874 (Aug 27, 2017)

josygeorge000 said:


> Hi today is the last round guys,,,,,,,how are you all.?


gud how about you..

optimistic about July?

Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

vivinlobo said:


> Guys the Iscah updates says 65 pointers might not have a chance. Our EOI might get expired.
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


Most probably 65 is out of picture as of now.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

engineer874 said:


> gud how about you..
> 
> optimistic about July?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk


Have you passed PTE 79? I am good and a little optimistic towards July.:ranger:


----------



## engineer874 (Aug 27, 2017)

josygeorge000 said:


> Have you passed PTE 79? I am good and a little optimistic towards July.:ranger:


No bro, didn't attempt again, I'm thinking to give a try again in July. Look like that won't get invitation with 70 pts but waiting for July and Vic reply.

Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

engineer874 said:


> No bro, didn't attempt again, I'm thinking to give a try again in July. Look like that won't get invitation with 70 pts but waiting for July and Vic reply.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk


You are already at 70 right? after PTE will it become 80 ?
then yu stand a high chance right ?


----------



## engineer874 (Aug 27, 2017)

josygeorge000 said:


> You are already at 70 right? after PTE will it become 80 ?
> then yu stand a high chance right ?


yeah I'm on 70 pts right now and PTE 79 will take me to 80 but hv attempted 5 times and every time missed it by a whisker.

Also, its been 114 days now waiting for VIC.



Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk


----------



## chubbyrun (Jun 19, 2018)

I'm a silent reader on this thread. May I ask when will be the invitation rounds for 2018-2019 FY? Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

chubbyrun said:


> I'm a silent reader on this thread. May I ask when will be the invitation rounds for 2018-2019 FY? Thanks in advance!!!


I hope they'll publish the details soon.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

chubbyrun said:


> I'm a silent reader on this thread. May I ask when will be the invitation rounds for 2018-2019 FY? Thanks in advance!!!


No idea about that ...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

engineer874 said:


> yeah I'm on 70 pts right now and PTE 79 will take me to 80 but hv attempted 5 times and every time missed it by a whisker.
> 
> Also, its been 114 days now waiting for VIC.
> 
> ...


persistency is the key. 9 attempts here. Some had 25 attempts.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

chubbyrun said:


> I'm a silent reader on this thread. May I ask when will be the invitation rounds for 2018-2019 FY? Thanks in advance!!!


It should continue as per usual, a round per two weeks.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Yeah with unknown number of invitataions.


----------



## Leonidus (Sep 6, 2017)

Hy guys, will 70points be enough to get an invite once they open up the full quota from July 2018? Any insight into this would be appreciated. I applied with 70 points on 30/10/17. And all applicants till 30/10/17 4pm @70 were invited 😕 missed out by a whisker....


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Leonidus said:


> Hy guys, will 70points be enough to get an invite once they open up the full quota from July 2018? Any insight into this would be appreciated. I applied with 70 points on 30/10/17. And all applicants till 30/10/17 4pm @70 were invited 😕 missed out by a whisker....


Of course, if they open with full quota you will get it for sure there is no doubt in that dear.


----------



## Leonidus (Sep 6, 2017)

Well fingers crossed!


----------



## vivinlobo (Nov 15, 2016)

Leonidus said:


> Hy guys, will 70points be enough to get an invite once they open up the full quota from July 2018? Any insight into this would be appreciated. I applied with 70 points on 30/10/17. And all applicants till 30/10/17 4pm @70 were invited 😕 missed out by a whisker....


Bro I was just wondering about your invite.. One guy named yesudas username got invite with 70 points, I read it on immitracker

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## Leonidus (Sep 6, 2017)

Hy bro, when was this?


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Dont worry bro you will get most probably this or next month.


----------



## newb (Jun 24, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> Dont worry bro you will get most probably this or next month.


Hi, all I am a bit quiet on the forum but thought ill ask this question. I am in the same category and timeframe as you with 70 for 189, 75 NSW. Do you have an idea when you might get an invite as per current trends? 

Iscah latest estimates 10th June 2018 - Iscah - suggests about 8 months!

Thank you.

My current split:

Age - 30
Bachelor - 15
Aus study - 5
PTE - 20

In the process of trying to collect more points.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

newb said:


> Hi, all I am a bit quiet on the forum but thought ill ask this question. I am in the same category and timeframe as you with 70 for 189, 75 NSW. Do you have an idea when you might get an invite as per current trends?
> 
> Iscah latest estimates 10th June 2018 - Iscah - suggests about 8 months!
> 
> ...


What is ur EOI date???


----------



## newb (Jun 24, 2018)

EOI date 30th May 2018, updated to NSW on 7th June


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

newb said:


> EOI date 30th May 2018, updated to NSW on 7th June


Most probably within 6 months for 189 if they increase the cap to at least 500 per invite. If they don't increase any chance at all for one year.

Hope this helps.


----------



## newb (Jun 24, 2018)

Thanks a lot, I'm working on securing more points in the meantime . Cheers !


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

newb said:


> Thanks a lot, I'm working on securing more points in the meantime . Cheers !


Best of luck.


----------



## RockyRaj (Dec 9, 2017)

josygeorge000 said:


> Most probably within 6 months for 189 if they increase the cap to at least 500 per invite. If they don't increase any chance at all for one year.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps.




I believe it will be 625 per round extrapolating from the last year data


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

RockyRaj said:


> I believe it will be 625 per round extrapolating from the last year data
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No idea as of now, praying hard to increase the number of invites in each round to stand a chance.


----------



## kritad (Oct 5, 2016)

Hi guys,

Pass mark for 489, 190 and 189 has been increased to 65pts now. 

Those with 60pts who haven't received invitation before 1st of July 2018 will no longer get any invitation.

Reference:
1. (https://www.legislation.gov.au/Details/F2018L00920/Explanatory Statement/Text)
2. Iscah Facebook 

Bad news for us here


----------



## Zgembo12 (Sep 13, 2016)

kritad said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Pass mark for 489, 190 and 189 has been increased to 65pts now.
> 
> (



 take a look at my signature


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

Zgembo12 said:


> take a look at my signature


Same here mate, I had 65 points from January 2017, but never received the invitation.
Recently, I lost 5 points for my age and now I'm at 60 marks. 

With this, I'll never receive an invitation!


----------



## vivinlobo (Nov 15, 2016)

DN7C said:


> Same here mate, I had 65 points from January 2017, but never received the invitation.
> Recently, I lost 5 points for my age and now I'm at 60 marks.
> 
> With this, I'll never receive an invitation!


Bro just give PTE again

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zgembo12 (Sep 13, 2016)

DN7C said:


> Same here mate, I had 65 points from January 2017, but never received the invitation.
> Recently, I lost 5 points for my age and now I'm at 60 marks.
> 
> With this, I'll never receive an invitation!


you still qualify for state nominated 190 visa. i am still waiting for that (i selected ALL australian states)


----------



## bjg26 (Jun 28, 2018)

Hello, I'm just new here and I would like to check with you guys based on the trend you are seeing will I get an invite on this upcoming July 2018 intake, here are my details

ANZCO: 233914 Engineering Technologists
EOI: 27 June 2018
SC189: 80 points
SC190: 85 points

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Dineshpancholi (Mar 13, 2018)

Hi guys, is there any chance of getting invitation even with 300 invitations per round from july 2018?
ANZCO: 233914 Engineering Technologists EOI: 7 Nov 2017. SC189: 70 points. Thanks


----------



## newb (Jun 24, 2018)

bjg26 said:


> Hello, I'm just new here and I would like to check with you guys based on the trend you are seeing will I get an invite on this upcoming July 2018 intake, here are my details
> 
> ANZCO: 233914 Engineering Technologists
> EOI: 27 June 2018
> ...


not an expert but i am pretty sure u will get an invite this round. 80 points normally qualifies for invite next round according to ISACH. Good luck


----------



## newb (Jun 24, 2018)

Dineshpancholi said:


> Hi guys, is there any chance of getting invitation even with 300 invitations per round from july 2018?
> ANZCO: 233914 Engineering Technologists EOI: 7 Nov 2017. SC189: 70 points. Thanks


I believe those who lodged in October and later should get an invite this round. Good luck. keep us posted !


----------



## bjg26 (Jun 28, 2018)

newb said:


> not an expert but i am pretty sure u will get an invite this round. 80 points normally qualifies for invite next round according to ISACH. Good luck


Hopefully mate, thanks for the reply.


----------



## Dineshpancholi (Mar 13, 2018)

newb said:


> Dineshpancholi said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys, is there any chance of getting invitation even with 300 invitations per round from july 2018?
> ...


I hope, you are right. Thanks and best of luck.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Dineshpancholi said:


> Hi guys, is there any chance of getting invitation even with 300 invitations per round from july 2018?
> ANZCO: 233914 Engineering Technologists EOI: 7 Nov 2017. SC189: 70 points. Thanks




If they send normal invites; means 40-50 rather than 9-13 which they were sending until now then you would get it in first round itself as 70 pointers till the date of 31st oct are already invited so you are very close. However with 300 invites per round no chance as even 75 pointers have to wait 2-3 months minimum. I myself updated my eoi yesterday with 70 point for 189 & 70+5 points for NSW & VIC. You can also apply for 190 VIC as i have seen in immitracker that they sent states invite to some of the guys.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jon1101a (Dec 24, 2017)

Hi mates,

I am a fellow 2339xx applicant with 75 pts in sc189 with EOI May 14, 2018 and yet to receive an invite. I also have a contact on immitracker with the same pts only with EOI date of effect of April 20, 2018. She also did not have an invite yet. 

Based on official invitations results last June 6, EOI with date of effect of April 11 were given with invites. That means we still have more than 2 months of backlog with EOI of 75 pts.

Our only chance is for the DHA to give out higher number of invites this upcoming first round.


----------



## chubbyrun (Jun 19, 2018)

Hi everyone. Updated my eoi on 14th of June 2018

233914 Engineering Technologist
SC 189 75PTS
SC 190 NSW 80PTS

Could you please give me some advise on when can I expect an invite based on the current situation?

TIA!!!

Sent from my SM-G901F using Tapatalk


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

vivinlobo said:


> Bro just give PTE again
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


I'm preparing again :fingerscrossed:

We'll see how the rounds in the new FY go. Because, if points are going higher than 70/75 I wouldn't stand a chance to receive an invitation in near future.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

Zgembo12 said:


> you still qualify for state nominated 190 visa. i am still waiting for that (i selected ALL australian states)


https://www.anzscosearch.com/search/

from this search under 233914 and look for state eligibility tab. 
Unfortunately, I don't think there's much hope left for us under 190!


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

The fact is that with 70 if they increase the number of invites there is a chance if they do not increase any chance at all for 70 points as of now. Because by the end of two-three months it will be at the score of 80 for an invite since the number of people with 80 will increase because of the queue. 
So if anyone wants to invite by this round pls try to improve their scores to 80.


----------



## Dineshpancholi (Mar 13, 2018)

kodaan28 said:


> Dineshpancholi said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys, is there any chance of getting invitation even with 300 invitations per round from july 2018?
> ...


Thanks mate, I can not apply for Vic 190 as I don't have any work experience.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

DN7C said:


> Same here mate, I had 65 points from January 2017, but never received the invitation.
> 
> Recently, I lost 5 points for my age and now I'm at 60 marks.
> 
> ...




Any other way to increase your points? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zgembo12 (Sep 13, 2016)

for 190 i selected 'any' state. should i change that to 2-3 individual states


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Zgembo12 said:


> for 190 i selected 'any' state. should i change that to 2-3 individual states


It depends on the state nomination criteria, eg for ACT you have to select only them and then apply to them separately. Other states might have similar criteria.


----------



## Rohith55 (Jul 2, 2018)

Hi guys 
My profile is with 65 points for NSW state aeronautical engineering 233911.
What are my chances?
Please help me out
Thanks


----------



## newb (Jun 24, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> The fact is that with 70 if they increase the number of invites there is a chance if they do not increase any chance at all for 70 points as of now. Because by the end of two-three months it will be at the score of 80 for an invite since the number of people with 80 will increase because of the queue.
> So if anyone wants to invite by this round pls try to improve their scores to 80.


This is such good advice and I agree 100%. If you guys are in 70 brackets which I am as well best chance for you is to increase points. If you don't already have a job your choices are:

1. PTE - 79+ all bands and get 20 - 20 points
2. Professional year in your Engineering (have to be in aus to do this + skill assessment done already) - 5 points
3. NAATI CCL examination - 5 points (have to be in aus to do this)- 5 points

Whatever applies to you, you can do them and collect points as more points are only better in the future as we saw how point system went to 80 with accounting. Don't give up guys !lane: Good luck :clap2:


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Zgembo12 said:


> for 190 i selected 'any' state. should i change that to 2-3 individual states




Hi mate, instead of selecting Any in states option just choose one particular state. As of yesterday i checked Queensland website and they specifically mentioned that they will prefer those candidates who have chose one state instead of any. Maybe other states also have this kind of requirement even if it is not specifically mentioned on their sites. You can submit any number of eoi using same mail ID. So make one eoi each for every state it will only increase your chances of getting invitation.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## subhasamaran (Jul 7, 2013)

Hi has anyone applied here for queensland state nomination.it is there only for 489 visa that too only with 70 points. 

if anyone received invitation please tell


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

subhasamaran said:


> Hi has anyone applied here for queensland state nomination.it is there only for 489 visa that too only with 70 points.
> 
> 
> 
> if anyone received invitation please tell




Yesterday i checked and our occupation is eligible for 489 queensland but the fact is you can not live and work in Greater Brisbane city area & In Gold coast. So dropped the idea as it will severely limit opportunities for us.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## subhasamaran (Jul 7, 2013)

kodaan28 said:


> Yesterday i checked and our occupation is eligible for 489 queensland but the fact is you can not live and work in Greater Brisbane city area & In Gold coast. So dropped the idea as it will severely limit opportunities for us.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


what is the chance of getting invite from QLD . i have 70 points including state nomination for 489 visa..


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

subhasamaran said:


> what is the chance of getting invite from QLD . i have 70 points including state nomination for 489 visa..




Regarding chances nobody knows but with 60+10 points 489 is the only realistic target. Apply for tasmania also for offshore stream


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Rohith55 said:


> Hi guys
> My profile is with 65 points for NSW state aeronautical engineering 233911.
> What are my chances?
> Please help me out
> Thanks


Dear, I am not making you sad, but it is a fact that with 65 you are not going to secure an invite in the near future for sure.


----------



## engineer874 (Aug 27, 2017)

can i update my old eoi which was for Vic to Queensland 489 Stream? 

Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

engineer874 said:


> can i update my old eoi which was for Vic to Queensland 489 Stream?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk


Wait and see what happens man, you may have a chance with 70 points in the next 6 months at least.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kodaan28 said:


> Yesterday i checked and our occupation is eligible for 489 queensland but the fact is you can not live and work in Greater Brisbane city area & In Gold coast. So dropped the idea as it will severely limit opportunities for us.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Pretty much to none 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leonidus (Sep 6, 2017)

Hi everyone! Just wanted to know if there is anyone else on this forum with 70points and eoi around 30th October 2017?
If they do increase the invitations, then we probably might stand a chance. If not, then it's sayonara oz!


----------



## Dineshpancholi (Mar 13, 2018)

Leonidus said:


> Hi everyone! Just wanted to know if there is anyone else on this forum with 70points and eoi around 30th October 2017?
> If they do increase the invitations, then we probably might stand a chance. If not, then it's sayonara oz!


Hi, I'm in the same boat, waiting with 70 points and Eoi 7th November 2017. I hope they start giving invitation to 70 pointers.


----------



## newb (Jun 24, 2018)

Dineshpancholi said:


> Hi, I'm in the same boat, waiting with 70 points and Eoi 7th November 2017. I hope they start giving invitation to 70 pointers.


Good luck to you guys have faith I believe this round is the one for you. I am 70 points lodged May 2018, collecting more points atm! .

All the best to everyone guys ! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Serge.Martynov (Sep 15, 2016)

Leonidus said:


> Hi everyone! Just wanted to know if there is anyone else on this forum with 70points and eoi around 30th October 2017?
> If they do increase the invitations, then we probably might stand a chance. If not, then it's sayonara oz!


i am also waiting for invitation with 70 points since... July 2017
unfortunately i have no points for my language section (i have 6 for IELTS)


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

josygeorge000 said:


> Dear, I am not making you sad, but it is a fact that with 65 you are not going to secure an invite in the near future for sure.


I second that, based on the previous results... however, new FY is here, lets see how it goes.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Serge.Martynov said:


> i am also waiting for invitation with 70 points since... July 2017
> unfortunately i have no points for my language section (i have 6 for IELTS)


Serega, you need to try!


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Serge.Martynov said:


> i am also waiting for invitation with 70 points since... July 2017
> unfortunately i have no points for my language section (i have 6 for IELTS)


It is not possible, to wait from July with 70 because the 70 pointers are pending from October 31, 2017, only.


----------



## arif valani (Jun 18, 2017)

M waiting too. 
31st october 
70 point


----------



## amitisscorpion10 (Dec 3, 2017)

It's been really a long waiting that I've been through.
Can Anyone suggest as per present scenario, when can I expect an invite in 189 or 190 visa category? 

Following are my stats:


ANZSCO: 233311 Electrical Engineer 

ACS : 08-Dec-2017 

PTE-A: 25-Nov-2017 

Point-Age(25)/Edu(15)/Eng(10)/WorkEx(15)

EOI Subclass 189 (65 Points) : 13-Dec-2017

EOI Subclass 190 (70 Points) for NSW : 13-Dec-2017

EOI Subclass 190 (70 Points) for VIC : 18-April-2018


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Any other way to increase your points?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I'm aiming for PTE 79+.
It's unfortunate that I couldn't speed up the process with my office work. However, gradually, I'm improving my English skills.


----------



## kritad (Oct 5, 2016)

Rohith55 said:


> Hi guys
> My profile is with 65 points for NSW state aeronautical engineering 233911.
> What are my chances?
> Please help me out
> Thanks


Hello fellow Aeronautical Engineer.

I would say very minimum chance with 65 threshold. 

Even I, with 75pts, or 70pts since Sep 2017, still haven't got anything until now.

Best shot would be to add more points in your profile mate.


----------



## subhasamaran (Jul 7, 2013)

zaback21 said:


> Use a computer to login it or use desktop site/full site of expatforum and go to your profile and edit signature.



Anyone ET have applied for QLD state nomination and received a invite..


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

subhasamaran said:


> Anyone ET have applied for QLD state nomination and received a invite..




It was only opened yesterday and for 233914 only 489 option is available for rest of the 2339xx code 190 is also open


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soban29 (May 22, 2018)

*ANZC 233914 - SC189 - 70 Points, SC190 NSW - 75 Points*

Hi Guys,

I have applied for 233914 - SC190 for NSW. When I asked my agent to apply for VIC, he informed that even though EA has cleared me as "Engineering Technologist", I cannot apply for VIC since my degree is "Mechatronics Engineering".

What to dooo?!


----------



## Leonidus (Sep 6, 2017)

soban29 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have applied for 233914 - SC190 for NSW. When I asked my agent to apply for VIC, he informed that even though EA has cleared me as "Engineering Technologist", I cannot apply for VIC since my degree is "Mechatronics Engineering".
> 
> What to dooo?!


Hy mate,
I too am a mechatronics engineer and have got assessed as ET . Do u have the required work ex For NSW?


----------



## soban29 (May 22, 2018)

Leonidus said:


> Hy mate,
> I too am a mechatronics engineer and have got assessed as ET . Do u have the required work ex For NSW?


Yup. EA has recognized my relevant work experience of 3 years and 2 months I think.

My EOI for NSW is dated 13.05.18 - no invite so far..


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

soban29 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have applied for 233914 - SC190 for NSW. When I asked my agent to apply for VIC, he informed that even though EA has cleared me as "Engineering Technologist", I cannot apply for VIC since my degree is "Mechatronics Engineering".
> 
> What to dooo?!


Only mechanical and civil engineering guys can get vic sponsorship.


----------



## soban29 (May 22, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> Only mechanical and civil engineering guys can get vic sponsorship.


So he's right then.

When can I expect NSW's invite?

EOI: 13.05.18
Points w/SS: 75
PTE: 90 in all 04 bands


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

soban29 said:


> So he's right then.
> 
> When can I expect NSW's invite?
> 
> ...


NSW is no where able to predict, I dont think they will sponsor one technologist at present scenario. You may have to wait or increase points for 189. because with 70 so many people are waiting here.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

josygeorge000 said:


> NSW is no where able to predict, I dont think they will sponsor one technologist at present scenario. You may have to wait or increase points for 189. because with 70 so many people are waiting here.




You are right!! NSW do not usually give sponsorship to ET. Checked on immitracker also and not a single invite in last year. Only hope is 189


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soban29 (May 22, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> NSW is no where able to predict, I dont think they will sponsor one technologist at present scenario. You may have to wait or increase points for 189. because with 70 so many people are waiting here.


Well let's hope the new FY brings some positive changes. 

I cannot increase my points in any way now. I'm only 26 yrs old. Single. Bachlors degree. Only 3.5 yrs of experience.

So only thing I can do is keep my fingers crossed!


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

soban29 said:


> Well let's hope the new FY brings some positive changes.
> 
> I cannot increase my points in any way now. I'm only 26 yrs old. Single. Bachlors degree. Only 3.5 yrs of experience.
> 
> So only thing I can do is keep my fingers crossed!


Yeah, keep on waiting like we have done for past 1.5 year. :juggle:


----------



## soban29 (May 22, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> Yeah, keep on waiting like we have done for past 1.5 year. :juggle:


LoL! How many points, and EOI date?


----------



## subhasamaran (Jul 7, 2013)

soban29 said:


> LoL! How many points, and EOI date?


has anyone appplied for 489 for QLD state for ET


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

soban29 said:


> LoL! How many points, and EOI date?


70 points MAY 21. The queue of 70 points is from Oct 31 2017. May be a 150 people infront of us.


----------



## soban29 (May 22, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> 70 points MAY 21. The queue of 70 points is from Oct 31 2017. May be a 150 people infront of us.


150 people in total for 233914, or only with 70 points? 

(Please say overall.. please say overall! )


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

soban29 said:


> 150 people in total for 233914, or only with 70 points?
> 
> (Please say overall.. please say overall! )




Cm’on man!! More than 150 (70) or say like 200 (70 or above) will be there in queue as people are waiting from 31/10/17. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

soban29 said:


> 150 people in total for 233914, or only with 70 points?
> 
> (Please say overall.. please say overall! )


Of course, with 70 points it must be close to 100 people I believe from recent statistics.


----------



## soban29 (May 22, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> Of course, with 70 points it must be close to 100 people I believe from recent statistics.


So if they invite around 50 people per round for 233914, we should have the invitation in around 2 months time.

Right?!


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

soban29 said:


> LoL! How many points, and EOI date?


If you want to get invited in the coming month's increase points up to 80 that is the only option left for us, which is very tough for me as of now. But so many people are doing it right now. Being frank with 70 points 233914 stands 0% chance for next 6 months if dha does not increase invitations.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

soban29 said:


> So if they invite around 50 people per round for 233914, we should have the invitation in around 2 months time.
> 
> Right?!


Inviting 50 from 233914 at present is like a dream. On the light of 60 to 65 regulation recently. I believe they will not go for 1000 invite per round. expect 10 invite per round for 233914.


----------



## soban29 (May 22, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> Inviting 50 from 233914 at present is like a dream. On the light of 60 to 65 regulation recently. I believe they will not go for 1000 invite per round. expect 10 invite per round for 233914.


It was already around 10 invites per round at the end of last FY. I say there'll be increase. There better be! 

In any case, we'll know in a week's time.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

soban29 said:


> It was already around 10 invites per round at the end of last FY. I say there'll be increase. There better be!
> 
> In any case, we'll know in a week's time.


I am also optimistic but the problem is that if they don't increase invites per round, there will be a long queue of 75 and 80 pointers(which already 75 is waiting for 2 months). I am so scared of these statistics. Of course, there is another major requirement of occupation list to be published. These all valid if it is present in the list. I don't think it is safe to be here at 70 points. But there is no way to skip this.


----------



## soban29 (May 22, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> I am also optimistic but the problem is that if they don't increase invites per round, there will be a long queue of 75 and 80 pointers(which already 75 is waiting for 2 months). I am so scared of these statistics. Of course, there is another major requirement of occupation list to be published. These all valid if it is present in the list. I don't think it is safe to be here at 70 points. But there is no way to skip this.


Sighs.. join the club!

N best of luck.. 🤞


----------



## Leonidus (Sep 6, 2017)

So there is a round scheduled to run tonight?


----------



## soban29 (May 22, 2018)

Leonidus said:


> So there is a round scheduled to run tonight?


Next week.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Leonidus said:


> So there is a round scheduled to run tonight?


can you tell me who told that???


----------



## soban29 (May 22, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> can you tell me who told that???


Easy there. He's just curious!


----------



## Leonidus (Sep 6, 2017)

Hahah yeah mate, I was just asking.


----------



## bjg26 (Jun 28, 2018)

soban29 said:


> josygeorge000 said:
> 
> 
> > Of course, with 70 points it must be close to 100 people I believe from recent statistics.
> ...


Where did you get these data mate? Is there any indicators in DHA website if how many invites were released for Engineering Technologist?


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

Hi guys
Seems like i am never going to get invite if they dont the invitation numbers
EOI DATE: 29-11-17
70 points
Visa expiring: june 2019
233914 ENGINEERING TECHNOLOGIST
ONSHORE


----------



## newb (Jun 24, 2018)

13akber said:


> Hi guys
> Seems like i am never going to get invite if they dont the invitation numbers
> EOI DATE: 29-11-17
> 70 points
> ...


hey bud, Cant you increase your points since your onshore either through a professional year or NAATI ?. All the best I hope the first round is in favor for you ! :clap2:


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

newb said:


> 13akber said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys
> ...



Yes probably have too.
There should be atleast 50 or 60 with 75 or more points waiting before 70 pointers.
Last invite of 70 points was on oct 30 2017


----------



## kritad (Oct 5, 2016)

guys! Anyone who is onshore atm should take CCL.

I took it in May and got a positive result in June. 

Quick and not-so-easy way to add 5pts to your profile!


----------



## anubhav_29 (Jan 7, 2015)

Hi guys ,

Just now got QLD 489 Invitation to lodge an application . Can anybody please help me how good is to go with 489 . and how much time it would take for them to make a decision 

Occupation Engineering Technologist 
Point : 65 + 10 = 75


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

anubhav_29 said:


> Hi guys ,
> 
> Just now got QLD 489 Invitation to lodge an application . Can anybody please help me how good is to go with 489 . and how much time it would take for them to make a decision
> 
> ...


489 is at present is good to go with because with 65 it is very difficult to get 189 for sure.


----------



## subhasamaran (Jul 7, 2013)

anubhav_29 said:


> Hi guys ,
> 
> Just now got QLD 489 Invitation to lodge an application . Can anybody please help me how good is to go with 489 . and how much time it would take for them to make a decision
> 
> ...


hi congrats on getting an invite. its good to take up. even i have lodged but my points are at just 60+10 so will be i getting an invite..any guess 


when did you lodge application and on what email id you got the invitation? cna you please share it ?


----------



## anubhav_29 (Jan 7, 2015)

subhasamaran said:


> hi congrats on getting an invite. its good to take up. even i have lodged but my points are at just 60+10 so will be i getting an invite..any guess
> 
> 
> when did you lodge application and on what email id you got the invitation? cna you please share it ?



i lodged it on 2nd july . i m not sure of 60 + 10. Actually i m just reseraching about 489 visa i m not sure if i want to apply for it. if anyone have any info regarding 489 please help . now in a dilemma.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

anubhav_29 said:


> i lodged it on 2nd july . i m not sure of 60 + 10. Actually i m just reseraching about 489 visa i m not sure if i want to apply for it. if anyone have any info regarding 489 please help . now in a dilemma.


Can you tell me whether your 189 and 190 got freezed or not freezed.?


----------



## subhasamaran (Jul 7, 2013)

anubhav_29 said:


> i lodged it on 2nd july . i m not sure of 60 + 10. Actually i m just reseraching about 489 visa i m not sure if i want to apply for it. if anyone have any info regarding 489 please help . now in a dilemma.


hi please tell whether you got the mail from qld state or from DHA can you please share it


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

anubhav_29 said:


> i lodged it on 2nd july . i m not sure of 60 + 10. Actually i m just reseraching about 489 visa i m not sure if i want to apply for it. if anyone have any info regarding 489 please help . now in a dilemma.




If you can not increase your points then grab this opportunity with both hands as with 65 points there is no chance for 189/190 subclass visa. Cheers and congrats mate..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anubhav_29 (Jan 7, 2015)

subhasamaran said:


> hi please tell whether you got the mail from qld state or from DHA can you please share it


mail from QLD state


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

subhasamaran said:


> hi congrats on getting an invite. its good to take up. even i have lodged but my points are at just 60+10 so will be i getting an invite..any guess
> 
> 
> when did you lodge application and on what email id you got the invitation? cna you please share it ?


hey subhasamaran,

When did you submit the EOI?
I also have 60+10 points.


----------



## subhasamaran (Jul 7, 2013)

I have submitted on 2nd july

Sent from my DUK-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

subhasamaran said:


> I have submitted on 2nd july
> 
> Sent from my DUK-L09 using Tapatalk


Great !

Please update if you receive an email.


----------



## subhasamaran (Jul 7, 2013)

Yes sure what about you. But I don't think they will invite 60 points. We need to increase our points

Are you offshore or what 

Sent from my DUK-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

subhasamaran said:


> Yes sure what about you. But I don't think they will invite 60 points. We need to increase our points
> 
> Are you offshore or what
> 
> Sent from my DUK-L09 using Tapatalk


Yeah, I'm offshore.
Recently I lost points for my age. Also, not successful with 79+ PTE yet.

Will they close the submission window anytime soon?


----------



## subhasamaran (Jul 7, 2013)

anubhav_29 said:


> i lodged it on 2nd july . i m not sure of 60 + 10. Actually i m just reseraching about 489 visa i m not sure if i want to apply for it. if anyone have any info regarding 489 please help . now in a dilemma.


https://migration.qld.gov.au/skille...-skilled-nominated-subclass-489-visa-holders/


fYi


----------



## vivinlobo (Nov 15, 2016)

Guys is the option for SS 190 available for QLD? 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## subhasamaran (Jul 7, 2013)

Not sure completion is heavy these days even I lost 5vpoints as my exp dropped. Also got only 71 in pte so far. trying for 79 good luck to you 

Sent from my DUK-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## subhasamaran (Jul 7, 2013)

No only 489. Its risky visa if you don't get job we are lost 

Sent from my DUK-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

vivinlobo said:


> Guys is the option for SS 190 available for QLD?
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


Unfortunately, NO !


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

subhasamaran said:


> Not sure completion is heavy these days even I lost 5vpoints as my exp dropped. Also got only 71 in pte so far. trying for 79 good luck to you
> 
> Sent from my DUK-L09 using Tapatalk


How do you lose points for Experience?


----------



## subhasamaran (Jul 7, 2013)

It's last 10 years so I lost currenty I am in sabbatical 

Sent from my DUK-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

subhasamaran said:


> It's last 10 years so I lost currenty I am in sabbatical
> 
> Sent from my DUK-L09 using Tapatalk


ah, I got it.


----------



## Zgembo12 (Sep 13, 2016)

Congratulation on getting 489. Grab the opportunity.

In your EOI did you select Queensland only, or did you select 'Any' State. I think i have selected Any state, and I think they appreciate if you choose that state 1st? What if you choose it 3rd or any?


----------



## subhasamaran (Jul 7, 2013)

Hi did anyone receive invite from QLD for 489 today

Sent from my DUK-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Harkanwal18 (Mar 11, 2018)

could anybody tell which states are open for 233914 right now.? Where we can lodge EOI


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

subhasamaran said:


> Hi did anyone receive invite from QLD for 489 today
> 
> Sent from my DUK-L09 using Tapatalk


I applied with 60+10 points.
No luck yet!


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Are there any 75 pointers in this forum still waiting in here in 233914.?


----------



## chubbyrun (Jun 19, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> Are there any 75 pointers in this forum still waiting in here in 233914.?


Here!!! 

Sent from my SM-G901F using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

chubbyrun said:


> Here!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G901F using Tapatalk


Looks like 75 has got a queue of 3 months minimum.:clap2: I have lost my dream of migrating to Australia because of point fluctuation after the previous October, looking at the current trend I believe I will not be able to secure invitation with 70 points in the near future.
The previous year it was around 60 and 65 at the starting. And by the end, it has become 75 with 2 months queue. If this FY starts with 75 in a queue then this FY is going to end at 90 which looks impossible for me to achieve. Anyway best of luck for all people who are waiting with 70 points for their chance.


----------



## chubbyrun (Jun 19, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> Looks like 75 has got a queue of 3 months minimum.:clap2: I have lost my dream of migrating to Australia because of point fluctuation after the previous October, looking at the current trend I believe I will not be able to secure invitation with 70 points in the near future.
> The previous year it was around 60 and 65 at the starting. And by the end, it has become 75 with 2 months queue. If this FY starts with 75 in a queue then this FY is going to end at 90.


Let us see how the first to 4th rounds goes. Don't loose hope buddy.. cheers..

Sent from my SM-G901F using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

chubbyrun said:


> Let us see how the first to 4th rounds goes. Don't loose hope buddy.. cheers..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G901F using Tapatalk


I am not a pessimist but seeing the current trend it looks like DHA is silently making everyone fools and coming around with a round of 300 again. 
Anyway best of luck to everyone in the queue. An advice to the people who are on 60 and 65, please try to increase the points to at least 70 or 75 otherwise hopes of going to Australia is null. And it is not good when you reach one milestone and knowing that the milestone again has increased to another mile to get success. :focus:


I hope this year everyone will get their invites and chubby run, you will anyway get the invitation in the next few rounds for sure subjected to the occupation list which they have not published till now.


:juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle:


----------



## srini.e (Jan 5, 2018)

When is the 1st invite round starting ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

srini.e said:


> When is the 1st invite round starting ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No idea Srini how much is your points now 80 ???


----------



## srini.e (Jan 5, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> No idea Srini how much is your points now 80 ???




No bro! 70 only ! Lost my hope with pte as i missed 79+ with one mark in writing ☹


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

srini.e said:


> No bro! 70 only ! Lost my hope with pte as i missed 79+ with one mark in writing ☹
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Try again in coming months as it can get tougher when the quota opens and these people can make the exam also tough. So u will make it to 80 in the coming months..


----------



## srini.e (Jan 5, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> Try again in coming months as it can get tougher when the quota opens and these people can make the exam also tough. So u will make it to 80 in the coming months..




Sure bro. will give one in coming month. Btw what’s ur score ? 80 ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

srini.e said:


> Sure bro. will give one in coming month. Btw what’s ur score ? 80 ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


70 and finished for 1 year as of now..hahaha


----------



## srini.e (Jan 5, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> 70 and finished for 1 year as of now..hahaha




You would have secured the invite by the time, I believe ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

srini.e said:


> You would have secured the invite by the time, I believe !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


where? I have only 70 points like you, and I dont have any other options as well. so struck in 70 points.


----------



## srini.e (Jan 5, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> where? I have only 70 points like you, and I dont have any other options as well. so struck in 70 points.




Bro You have finished 1 year as of now. Should have got the invite, indeed many have got invite till last October with 70 points. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

srini.e said:


> Bro You have finished 1 year as of now. Should have got the invite, indeed many have got invite till last October with 70 points.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


what is your eoi date with 70 points???


----------



## srini.e (Jan 5, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> what is your eoi date with 70 points???




18th April 2018. And Yours ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

srini.e said:


> 18th April 2018. And Yours ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


May 21, I think we have a gap of minimum 15 233914's in between.


----------



## srini.e (Jan 5, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> May 21.




Hope for the best bro, have dropped a text to iscah as well about the trend with 70 points. And he said 70 points will be invited from July. Fingers crossed 🤞 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

srini.e said:


> Hope for the best bro, have dropped a text to iscah as well about the trend with 70 points. And he said 70 points will be invited from July. Fingers crossed 🤞
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, hope for the best, but the 70 pointers are waiting from previous October 2017. So don't expect in July but expect withing next 3 to 4 months.


----------



## engineer874 (Aug 27, 2017)

mine is 26th April 2018,
70 points
Don't know if i will get invite in next few months or not

Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk


----------



## srini.e (Jan 5, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> Yeah, hope for the best, but the 70 pointers are waiting from previous October 2017. So don't expect in July but expect withing next 3 to 4 months.




Yeah you are right . Let’s see how it goes . Keep us posted if you come across some info 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

engineer874 said:


> mine is 26th April 2018,
> 70 points
> Don't know if i will get invite in next few months or not
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk


2 to 3 months time can be easily expected for this EOI I believe.:jugglewithout increase in number per round.


----------



## srini.e (Jan 5, 2018)

engineer874 said:


> mine is 26th April 2018,
> 70 points
> Don't know if i will get invite in next few months or not
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk




But if the trend goes as per LY, then chances to secure ITA in initial 3 - 4 rounds are likely possible. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

srini.e said:


> But if the trend goes as per LY, then chances to secure ITA in initial 3 - 4 rounds are likely possible.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Exactly, I also think in the same way, if it is increased then we are safe to go. And in my opinion, don't write the exam now see what is the trend and then after first two rounds give the exam(if negative trend) with full dedication you can become 80 and secure one invite after that. Anyway, you are safe now because after the exam at least you can become 80 points but for me, 70 is the last possible as of now.


----------



## srini.e (Jan 5, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> Exactly, I also think in the same way, if it is increased then we are safe to go. And in my opinion, don't write the exam now see what is the trend and then after first two rounds give the exam(if negative trend) with full dedication you can become 80 and secure one invite after that. Anyway, you are safe now because after the exam at least you can become 80 points but for me, 70 is the last possible as of now.




Yeah exactly right. Don’t lose hope bro. Hope the trend goes as per LY, at least for initial few months. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

for SA 489, do we need to have 80 points including state nomination(10) points?


----------



## newb (Jun 24, 2018)

DN7C said:


> for SA 489, do we need to have 80 points including state nomination(10) points?


https://deltaimmigration.com.au/Engineering-Technologist/233914.htm

Hope this helps u can see under SA tab their requirements


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

EOI DATE: 29-11-17
70 POINTS
ENGINEERING TECHNOLOGIST

very nervous if they dont increase invites, i do not stand a chance


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

newb said:


> https://deltaimmigration.com.au/Engineering-Technologist/233914.htm
> 
> Hope this helps u can see under SA tab their requirements


I'm a bit confused. There are both positive and negative signs for SA 489 Visa Sponsorship!

Similarly, for NT also, there are both positive and negative signs under 489 Visa Sponsorship.


----------



## newb (Jun 24, 2018)

DN7C said:


> I'm a bit confused. There are both positive and negative signs for SA 489 Visa Sponsorship!
> 
> Similarly, for NT also, there are both positive and negative signs under 489 Visa Sponsorship.


Really sorry, I'm not very aware of the 489 process as I am going towards 189/190. I hope someone else can shed some light on this and help you out. From my knowledge though, the site is pretty up to date and accurate. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

newb said:


> Really sorry, I'm not very aware of the 489 process as I am going towards 189/190. I hope someone else can shed some light on this and help you out. From my knowledge though, the site is pretty up to date and accurate. :fingerscrossed:


No worries machan.

Yes, I also went through a few sites. For VIC, QLD and TAS it's clear. 
But, I'm doubtful about SA and NT 489 State Sponsorship.

Hope someone will clarify.

Thanks again.


----------



## newb (Jun 24, 2018)

DN7C said:


> No worries machan.
> 
> Yes, I also went through a few sites. For VIC, QLD and TAS it's clear.
> But, I'm doubtful about SA and NT 489 State Sponsorship.
> ...


May I ask are you living in Sri Lanka, how fluent is your Sinhalese?. You can do the NAATI examination in Australia and gain 5 points towards your PR application. You can do this on a visit (tourist) visa from what I heard from people. Do consider it bro as it is a good option to increase your chances.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

newb said:


> May I ask are you living in Sri Lanka, how fluent is your Sinhalese?. You can do the NAATI examination in Australia and gain 5 points towards your PR application. You can do this on a visit (tourist) visa from what I heard from people. Do consider it bro as it is a good option to increase your chances.


Hey, thanks for the suggestion. 
I'm in Sri Lanka. I'm in the process of securing PTE 79+.
I'll try PTE before spending more money on NAATI.

What is your points breakdown and situation?


----------



## newb (Jun 24, 2018)

DN7C said:


> Hey, thanks for the suggestion.
> I'm in Sri Lanka. I'm in the process of securing PTE 79+.
> I'll try PTE before spending more money on NAATI.
> 
> What is your points breakdown and situation?


That's a great idea get the PTE first then focus on NAATI. 
My Situ: The same Occupation, 70 points currently Lodged in May 2018.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

newb said:


> That's a great idea get the PTE first then focus on NAATI.
> My Situ: The same Occupation, 70 points currently Lodged in May 2018.



Good Luck machan !
I wish you all the very best for an early invitation.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

guys any idea what is to be happened today???


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> guys any idea what is to be happened today???



No one knows
Suppose to be tonight but with no SOL and occupation ceilings announced, we never know

Whts your EOI Details?


----------



## kdpillai (Jul 4, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> guys any idea what is to be happened today???


Hopefully better round compared to previous..fingers crossed.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

13akber said:


> No one knows
> Suppose to be tonight but with no SOL and occupation ceilings announced, we never know
> 
> Whts your EOI Details?


70 points May2018:ranger:


----------



## srini.e (Jan 5, 2018)

kdpillai said:


> Hopefully better round compared to previous..fingers crossed.




Hope this rounds comes with good no of invites !!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chubbyrun (Jun 19, 2018)

Prayer really helps... what time can we expect the invitation rounds tonight?


srini.e said:


> Hope this rounds comes with good no of invites !!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G901F using Tapatalk


----------



## srini.e (Jan 5, 2018)

chubbyrun said:


> Prayer really helps... what time can we expect the invitation rounds tonight?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G901F using Tapatalk



Upto my knowledge invitation rounds happen @ mid night, so we can get the initial outcomes by tmw morning (IST )


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vivinlobo (Nov 15, 2016)

If the invitation numbers are 300 per month like previous year, then the 65 n 70 pointers will not have a chance and the 75 pointers will have a longer waiting time than usual.

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

vivinlobo said:


> If the invitation numbers are 300 per month like previous year, then the 65 n 70 pointers will not have a chance and the 75 pointers will have a longer waiting time than usual.
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


It is not perfectly correct.
"If the invitation numbers are 300 per month like the previous year, then the 65 n 70 pointers will not have a chance" Up to here it is correct.
"and the 75 pointers will have a longer waiting time than usual" this is not correct I believe all the seats will be taken by 80 pointers in the meantime. So only 80 pointers will survive.
lane:


----------



## srini.e (Jan 5, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> It is not perfectly correct.
> "If the invitation numbers are 300 per month like the previous year, then the 65 n 70 pointers will not have a chance" Up to here it is correct.
> "and the 75 pointers will have a longer waiting time than usual" this is not correct I believe all the seats will be taken by 80 pointers in the meantime. So only 80 pointers will survive.
> lane:




Bro in a while, ll come to know how the trend ll be and hoping for good no of invitations.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

Anyone got invited??


----------



## chubbyrun (Jun 19, 2018)

Anyone got invited 233914?

Sent from my SM-G901F using Tapatalk


----------



## jon1101a (Dec 24, 2017)

75 pts with DOE May 14 still not invited.


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

I hope our occupation engineering technologist still on the list


----------



## kritad (Oct 5, 2016)

I applied through agent. So have no idea about invitation. Let see how it goes tomorrow.


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

kritad said:


> I applied through agent. So have no idea about invitation. Let see how it goes tomorrow.



Whts your EOI and POINTS?


----------



## kritad (Oct 5, 2016)

13akber said:


> Whts your EOI and POINTS?


see my signature dude


----------



## srini.e (Jan 5, 2018)

13akber said:


> I hope our occupation engineering technologist still on the list




On which list ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

srini.e said:


> On which list ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hahaha this is over guys don't think of invitation without 80 points. I am leaving the dream of AUS PR.


----------



## srini.e (Jan 5, 2018)

jon1101a said:


> 75 pts with DOE May 14 still not invited.




Dude should have got in last round itself ! Still u didn’t receive invite ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srini.e (Jan 5, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> Hahaha this is over guys don't think of invitation without 80 points. I am leaving the dream of AUS PR.




Come on bro let’s not get to conclusion, with replies here. There might be someone who have got and haven’t replied . Btw ISCAH will shed some light tmw morning. Till then, let’s open our ears wide 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srini.e (Jan 5, 2018)

srini.e said:


> Come on bro let’s not get to conclusion, with replies here. There might be someone who have got and haven’t replied . Btw ISCAH will shed some light tmw morning. Till then, let’s open our ears wide
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Over and above we aren’t sure, either the round has happen or not. No one have an authentic data. So Chill bro


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

srini.e said:


> 13akber said:
> 
> 
> > I hope our occupation engineering technologist still on the list
> ...


Medium term list
Havnt seen any invite. There is a 80 pointer on immitracker for 233914, even he did nt updated.


----------



## jon1101a (Dec 24, 2017)

I don't think so mate. Based on June 6th round 75 pts with DOE april 11 are only invited. No official result foe June 20th yet but I think it only moved 4 days. That means I am still behind with 1 month queue


----------



## srini.e (Jan 5, 2018)

13akber said:


> Medium term list
> Havnt seen any invite. There is a 80 pointer on immitracker for 233914, even he did nt updated.




Is there any change in the SOL? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

srini.e said:


> 13akber said:
> 
> 
> > Medium term list
> ...





Is there any change in the SOL? 


Its not officially out mate
I am just guessing 
It was not flagged last month so hopefully its still on


----------



## 10cu5T (Jul 14, 2016)

13akber said:


> Is there any change in the SOL?
> 
> 
> Its not officially out mate
> ...


lol any chance petroleum engineering goes back on the list?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## srini.e (Jan 5, 2018)

10cu5T said:


> lol any chance petroleum engineering goes back on the list?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk




No clue bro.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kdpillai (Jul 4, 2018)

No invite this round. Let’s hope better luck next time. Be positive guys


----------



## srini.e (Jan 5, 2018)

Somebody pl temme what happened with tonight round. I’m not able to find any 70 pointers with invite. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kdpillai (Jul 4, 2018)

srini.e said:


> Somebody pl temme what happened with tonight round. I’m not able to find any 70 pointers with invite.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Looks to be another good round for non pro rata . Guess with 75 points a little more wait


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

Hi guys
What your thoughts on 70 points lodged on 29 Nov 17 
233914
Do i will ever get invited


----------



## bjg26 (Jun 28, 2018)

13akber said:


> srini.e said:
> 
> 
> > 13akber said:
> ...


That's me bro, I asked my agent few minutes ago if he received an invite for me and he told me that if I get one, he will receive an email during the day.


----------



## bjg26 (Jun 28, 2018)

bjg26 said:


> 13akber said:
> 
> 
> > srini.e said:
> ...


I got my invite already


----------



## Nafas.b (Jun 5, 2018)

*Hi*



bjg26 said:


> I got my invite already


Hi mate, can i know your point and EOI submission date?
I am assessed engineering technologist with 75 points and i submitted on 13th of April . After two round I have not received an invitation letter


----------



## Nafas.b (Jun 5, 2018)

*Hi*

Hi

Anyone with 75 point engineering technologist got the invitation letter last night?


----------



## chubbyrun (Jun 19, 2018)

Congrats brother? What is your pts. And doe?


bjg26 said:


> I got my invite already


Sent from my SM-G901F using Tapatalk


----------



## kritad (Oct 5, 2016)

I was in another 189 thread, someone posted a very interesting theory. In short, his theory says that other engineer might only see 80pointers invitation in the first few rounds before moving to 75pts. Despite higher number of invitation for first July round (non official, pure estimation), most number goes to non pro rata while pro rata cap still limits at 20%. Let see what will happen in the next round, folks!


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

If they keep restricting invites of pro rata occupations than 70 pointers are out of the game.
Even 75 pointers will have to wait months as we get 9 invites per round for 2339 group


----------



## srini.e (Jan 5, 2018)

13akber said:


> If they keep restricting invites of pro rata occupations than 70 pointers are out of the game.
> Even 75 pointers will have to wait months as we get 9 invites per round for 2339 group




This is in real bad shape. And y it has been restricted to ! No one knows . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## newb (Jun 24, 2018)

kritad said:


> I was in another 189 thread, someone posted a very interesting theory. In short, his theory says that other engineer might only see 80pointers invitation in the first few rounds before moving to 75pts. Despite higher number of invitation for first July round (non official, pure estimation), most number goes to non pro rata while pro rata cap still limits at 20%. Let see what will happen in the next round, folks!


This is an interesting theory i guess the safest way is to secure as many points as one can. I am targetting to hit 80. In this uncertainness, it is the best bet. Thanks for sharing your insights.


----------



## bjg26 (Jun 28, 2018)

Nafas.b said:


> Hi mate, can i know your point and EOI submission date?
> I am assessed engineering technologist with 75 points and i submitted on 13th of April . After two round I have not received an invitation letter


SC189: 80pts, EOI: 27 June 2018


----------



## newb (Jun 24, 2018)

Unofficial Skill Select results from 11th July 2018 - Iscah

ISCAH results out it may help anyone. As seen 75 vers from April are still pending Invit and as we know 70's pending from October 2017.

Take a look guys, cheers and may we meet again before the next round .


----------



## chubbyrun (Jun 19, 2018)

Im turning 33 on the 25th, my pts will reduce from 75 to 70 for SC189. Do you think I still have a chance to be invited on the 2nd round with 75 pts. Considering it is the 2nd round in July? 


Sent from my SM-G901F using Tapatalk


----------



## gantuangco07 (Jul 10, 2018)

there is a chance


----------



## srini.e (Jan 5, 2018)

chubbyrun said:


> Im turning 33 on the 25th, my pts will reduce from 75 to 70 for SC189. Do you think I still have a chance to be invited on the 2nd round with 75 pts. Considering it is the 2nd round in July?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G901F using Tapatalk




What’s ur EOI date ? The way the invite went last nights seems pathetic.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

chubbyrun said:


> Im turning 33 on the 25th, my pts will reduce from 75 to 70 for SC189. Do you think I still have a chance to be invited on the 2nd round with 75 pts. Considering it is the 2nd round in July?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G901F using Tapatalk


What was you date of EOI?


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

It is evidently clear that with 75 after MAY 2018, it is not possible to get an invite in the next round. As we have a guy on April 11 here in this forum.


----------



## srini.e (Jan 5, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> It is evidently clear that with 75 after February 2018, it is not possible to get an invite in the next round. As we have a guy on May April 11 here in this forum.




Sadly true bro


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

One thing is for sure, there is no need for people with 60 or 65 pointers to write PTE exam(wastage of money) to make it to 70 or 75 unless they are able to make it to 80.


----------



## srini.e (Jan 5, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> One thing is for sure, there is no need for people with 60 or 65 pointers to write PTE exam(wastage of money) to make it to 70 or 75 unless they are able to make it to 80.




I’m holding 70 points now . Shall I give an another Pte or how the trend will be ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

From iscah results it clear that the same amount of invitations are issued for 233914 for sure, that is why it just may have touched 75 for 2 or 3 days.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

srini.e said:


> I’m holding 70 points now . Shall I give an another Pte or how the trend will be ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, you should try to get 80 as soon as possible, in coming months so many people will come in 80 points and the scenario may become complex because the exam is also little more confusing nowadays. Recently, one of my friends wrote with reorder 6 sentences and complex languages are kept coming. Pearson people are aware of this situation as they will see a chance in business here, they may change the toughness of questions in the coming months. 
And of course there is a movement of non-pro ratas, so there is a chance it may come to non-pros also may be in the next round, so wait for another one round and see what is the result and then decide.


----------



## srini.e (Jan 5, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> Yes, you should try to get 80 as soon as possible, in coming months so many people will come in 80 points and the scenario may become complex because the exam is also little more confusing nowadays. Recently, one of my friends wrote with reorder 6 sentences and complex languages are kept coming. Pearson people are aware of this situation as they will see a chance in business here, they may change the toughness of questions in the coming months.
> And of course there is a movement of non-pro ratas, so there is a chance it may come to non-pros also may be in the next round, so wait for another one round and see what is the result and then decide.




Thanks for your insights. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## subhasamaran (Jul 7, 2013)

josygeorge000 said:


> Yes, you should try to get 80 as soon as possible, in coming months so many people will come in 80 points and the scenario may become complex because the exam is also little more confusing nowadays. Recently, one of my friends wrote with reorder 6 sentences and complex languages are kept coming. Pearson people are aware of this situation as they will see a chance in business here, they may change the toughness of questions in the coming months.
> And of course there is a movement of non-pro ratas, so there is a chance it may come to non-pros also may be in the next round, so wait for another one round and see what is the result and then decide.


Now iELTS also also has an computer pattern exam does anyone took will that be easier for us to get 8


----------



## chubbyrun (Jun 19, 2018)

June 14 2018.. I am hoping that 75 pointers will get invited next rounds.. we never know whats going to happend just like what happend when non pro rata get most of the invites

Sent from my SM-G901F using Tapatalk


----------



## raja1028 (Nov 3, 2017)

Guys, What are the states presently open for 489 Regional sponsorship for Engineering Technologist 233914 ?


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

Guys DHA updated 20 june round results and unfortunately the que for 75 pointers only moved from 11/4 to 12/4. Thts only a movement of 1 day. Unbelievable 

Seems like it is going to stay like this in this FY. 
70 pointers are out now i believe and 75 pointers will have to wait alot

I am a 70 pointer waiting since Nov 2017. Seems like No hope now


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

13akber said:


> Guys DHA updated 20 june round results and unfortunately the que for 75 pointers only moved from 11/4 to 12/4. Thts only a movement of 1 day. Unbelievable
> 
> Seems like it is going to stay like this in this FY.
> 70 pointers are out now i believe and 75 pointers will have to wait alot
> ...


No it is not like that, this FY has started we are not sure how much 75pointer has moved till now, maybe up to one month it can be moved, May 1st at least. So let the new FY results come then panic, I surely believe that there is a small increase in the number of invitations. Do anyone here with 75 EOI in April after 12?


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

josygeorge000 said:


> No it is not like that, this FY has started we are not sure how much 75pointer has moved till now, maybe up to one month it can be moved, May 1st at least. So let the new FY results come then panic, I surely believe that there is a small increase in the number of invitations. Do anyone here with 75 EOI in April after 12?


I suppose no one here, so there is a strong chance that it might get moved close to May.


----------



## AkNewklear (Jul 11, 2018)

Did anyone get assessed as Mechanical engineer based on b.eng degree in mechatronics without work experience?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## gantuangco07 (Jul 10, 2018)

i strongly believe 70 pointer got a chance. non pro rata was given priority this invite as you can see there is a move of atleast three months for them and they have invited 70 points. in our case. they have to clear the 75 and sooner the 70 points. also during September they have the most number of invite.

you dont have to scare yourself or spread negativity in here. 70 has a good chanve you just have to wait.


----------



## kritad (Oct 5, 2016)

josygeorge000 said:


> I suppose no one here, so there is a strong chance that it might get moved close to May.


I agree with you mate. Let hope and see the offical result of 11th July. Hope that 75pointers get cleared quickly and make way for 70pointers.

Cheers!


----------



## srini.e (Jan 5, 2018)

gantuangco07 said:


> i strongly believe 70 pointer got a chance. non pro rata was given priority this invite as you can see there is a move of atleast three months for them and they have invited 70 points. in our case. they have to clear the 75 and sooner the 70 points. also during September they have the most number of invite.
> 
> you dont have to scare yourself or spread negativity in here. 70 has a good chanve you just have to wait.




Good to see this kind of posts after a long time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srini.e (Jan 5, 2018)

Guys suggest me on this.
Planning to update my EOI for VIC. And I need to change my PTE scores as well for that, but there is no change in over all points. Questions is, if I change my PTE score and state nominations specific to VIC,will it affect my position in the queue? Or should I put an separate EOI with diff mail ID?

Inputs are highly appreciated .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

srini.e said:


> Guys suggest me on this.
> Planning to update my EOI for VIC. And I need to change my PTE scores as well for that, but there is no change in over all points. Questions is, if I change my PTE score and state nominations specific to VIC,will it affect my position in the queue? Or should I put an separate EOI with diff mail ID?
> 
> Inputs are highly appreciated .
> ...




If not gaining extra points from pte (65 to 79 all) why are you even updating your english score there is no benefit in that. If you change eoi 190 details from any state to victoria then doe will remain same


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srini.e (Jan 5, 2018)

kodaan28 said:


> If not gaining extra points from pte (65 to 79 all) why are you even updating your english score there is no benefit in that. If you change eoi 190 details from any state to victoria then doe will remain same
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




No as VIC needs 7 band in all module. I missed my 79+ by a mark in writing earlier I just got 70 only . So wanted to update EOI as per vic requirement. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

srini.e said:


> No as VIC needs 7 band in all module. I missed my 79+ by a mark in writing earlier I just got 70 only . So wanted to update EOI as per vic requirement.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




7 ielts is equal to pte65 which i think you have already secured. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srini.e (Jan 5, 2018)

kodaan28 said:


> 7 ielts is equal to pte65 which i think you have already secured.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




If it so then I have already secured 7 band. So shall I change from all state to VIC ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

srini.e said:


> If it so then I have already secured 7 band. So shall I change from all state to VIC ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




That you can do no issue and doe will remain same. But i would advise having separate eoi for 189 & 190 (for each state different eoi). You can use same mail id for N no. of eois.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srini.e (Jan 5, 2018)

kodaan28 said:


> That you can do no issue and doe will remain same. But i would advise having separate eoi for 189 & 190 (for each state different eoi). You can use same mail id for N no. of eois.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thanks for your info bro also suggest me what are all the states accepting ET 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

srini.e said:


> Thanks for your info bro also suggest me what are all the states accepting ET
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




NSW is open but have not invited a single ET from last year (as per immitracker) however there is no harm in submitting an eoi.Victoria is also open if you have 5 years min exp in mechanical/civil engg. SA; Queensland and tasmania are also open but only for 489 visa option. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srini.e (Jan 5, 2018)

kodaan28 said:


> NSW is open but have not invited a single ET from last year (as per immitracker) however there is no harm in submitting an eoi.Victoria is also open if you have 5 years min exp in mechanical/civil engg. SA; Queensland and tasmania are also open but only for 489 visa option.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Yes I do have 5 years experience in mechanical engg. I ll apply for VIC 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amandeepkaur (Jul 12, 2018)

kodaan28 said:


> NSW is open but have not invited a single ET from last year (as per immitracker) however there is no harm in submitting an eoi.Victoria is also open if you have 5 years min exp in mechanical/civil engg. SA; Queensland and tasmania are also open but only for 489 visa option.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Any idea about environment engineer 233915 ??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

amandeepkaur said:


> Any idea about environment engineer 233915 ??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Queensland 190 is open for you mate. Submit an eoi with them As soon as possible.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amandeepkaur (Jul 12, 2018)

kodaan28 said:


> Queensland 190 is open for you mate. Submit an eoi with them As soon as possible.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I have submitted with 65 points. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

kodaan28 said:


> Queensland 190 is open for you mate. Submit an eoi with them As soon as possible.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amandeepkaur (Jul 12, 2018)

kodaan28 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Do you think I can get invite with 65 points ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

amandeepkaur said:


> I have submitted with 65 points.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




If it is 60+5 then i would say 489 is more realistic option. Submit two eoi for queensland 1 each for 190 & 489. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amandeepkaur (Jul 12, 2018)

kodaan28 said:


> If it is 60+5 then i would say 489 is more realistic option. Submit two eoi for queensland 1 each for 190 & 489.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




65 points are for 189. 65+5 are for 190. 
While submitting EOI, I selected both 489 and 190. Please check my EOI.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

amandeepkaur said:


> 65 points are for 189. 65+5 are for 190.
> While submitting EOI, I selected both 489 and 190. Please check my EOI.
> 
> 
> ...




If you have just submitted eoi with changes then make a new eoi for 190/489 queensland and keep 189 separate. Your eoi is ok np


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amandeepkaur (Jul 12, 2018)

kodaan28 said:


> If you have just submitted eoi with changes then make a new eoi for 190/489 queensland and keep 189 separate. Your eoi is ok np
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Earlier I had selected any state. But now I have selected queensland and last updated on first week of July. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amandeepkaur (Jul 12, 2018)

kodaan28 said:


> If you have just submitted eoi with changes then make a new eoi for 190/489 queensland and keep 189 separate. Your eoi is ok np
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




In this EOI , as you guided, I just have to select "yes" for 190 & 489 and select "No" for 189. Am I correct ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

amandeepkaur said:


> In this EOI , as you guided, I just have to select "yes" for 190 & 489 and select "No" for 189. Am I correct ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Yes for the new eoi just tick 190 & 489 and in state only choose queensland. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amitisscorpion10 (Dec 3, 2017)

*


ANZSCO: 233311 Electrical Engineer 

ACS : 08-Dec-2017 

PTE-A: 25-Nov-2017 

Point-Age(25)/Edu(15)/Eng(10)/WorkEx(15)

EOI Subclass 189 (65 Points) : 13-Dec-2017

EOI Subclass 190 (70 Points) for NSW : 13-Dec-2017

EOI Subclass 190 (70 Points) for VIC : 18-April-2018



*


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

amitisscorpion10 said:


> *
> 
> 
> ANZSCO: 233311 Electrical Engineer
> ...




Wrong thread mate. There is a thread for your anzsco please join them as they can of more help to you. Thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amitisscorpion10 (Dec 3, 2017)

kodaan28 said:


> Wrong thread mate. There is a thread for your anzsco please join them as they can of more help to you. Thanks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can u please suggest me that thread name?


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

amitisscorpion10 said:


> Can u please suggest me that thread name?















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## newb (Jun 24, 2018)

Seems like things are a bit quiet here, when are we expecting the next round?  :fingerscrossed:


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

newb said:


> Seems like things are a bit quiet here, when are we expecting the next round?


On 25th JULY

My DOE
29/11/17
70 POINTS
ENGINEERING TECHNOLOGIST


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

13akber said:


> On 25th JULY
> 
> My DOE
> 29/11/17
> ...


Expect that you get your invite on next invitation.:ranger::ranger::ranger::ranger:


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> 13akber said:
> 
> 
> > On 25th JULY
> ...


Would be a miracle, if i do get it.

Currently there is a backlog of 2 months for 75 pointers and 70 pointers are waiting since 30th oct.


----------



## gantuangco07 (Jul 10, 2018)

70 pointer will be invited next round.


----------



## newb (Jun 24, 2018)

13akber said:


> Would be a miracle, if i do get it.
> 
> Currently there is a backlog of 2 months for 75 pointers and 70 pointers are waiting since 30th oct.


I do believe the next few rounds would be a definite one for you! :clap2:


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

Things not looking good for our group

http://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2018/07/Estimates160718.png


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

kodaan28 said:


> Yes for the new eoi just tick 190 & 489 and in state only choose queensland.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hey kodaan28,

Are you sure about this?

In my EOI, 189,190,489 is checked and QLD is selected as the preferred state.

Is this restricting me from receiving a 489 QLD invitation?


----------



## soban29 (May 22, 2018)

13akber said:


> Things not looking good for our group
> 
> http://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2018/07/Estimates160718.png


Not applicable. You simply cannot predict the whole year's trend based on the first round.

We'll get an idea after 2 more rounds maybe.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

DN7C said:


> Hey kodaan28,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




If you have only selected Queensland in state option then its ok, coz they have clearly mentioned that instead of selecting a candidate who has selected Any state they will prefer someone who has only slected their state. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## newb (Jun 24, 2018)

soban29 said:


> Not applicable. You simply cannot predict the whole year's trend based on the first round.
> 
> We'll get an idea after 2 more rounds maybe.


agreed with this but still scary !. Hope for a better round on the 25th!


----------



## soban29 (May 22, 2018)

newb said:


> agreed with this but still scary !. Hope for a better round on the 25th!


You n me both, buddy!


----------



## soban29 (May 22, 2018)

Btw.. once you get the invite and are assigned a case officer, what sort of verification do they do regarding your work experience? Do they actually contact your company or just the letter itself is enough?

Wondering in case I end up resigning, my company might not be so cooperative.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Are there anyone who reassessed as the main occupation after getting assessed as ET from Engineers Australia.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

kodaan28 said:


> If you have only selected Queensland in state option then its ok, coz they have clearly mentioned that instead of selecting a candidate who has selected Any state they will prefer someone who has only slected their state.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks mate!


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> Are there anyone who reassessed as the main occupation after getting assessed as ET from Engineers Australia.



It is not easy mate
It will require a solid CDR report to do that


----------



## soban29 (May 22, 2018)

soban29 said:


> Btw.. once you get the invite and are assigned a case officer, what sort of verification do they do regarding your work experience? Do they actually contact your company or just the letter itself is enough?
> 
> Wondering in case I end up resigning, my company might not be so cooperative.


Bump!


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

Bad news for engineering technologists option for queensland state

https://migration.qld.gov.au/latest-news/bsmq-update-to-qsol/

Hope occupation will stay on the department's medium term list


----------



## newb (Jun 24, 2018)

soban29 said:


> Bump!


There is a high chance they call and check. This is to ensure the details you have provided is true and accurate. I would wait it out if I were you but I dunno what circumstances you are facing. Especially with this new govt, I wouldn't take any chances.

Cheers


----------



## srini.e (Jan 5, 2018)

13akber said:


> Bad news for engineering technologists option for queensland state
> 
> https://migration.qld.gov.au/latest-news/bsmq-update-to-qsol/
> 
> Hope occupation will stay on the department's medium term list




It will stay 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Engineering technologist is hell like, once you are here you are gone forever. Even I am also.


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> Engineering technologist is hell like, once you are here you are gone forever. Even I am also.


True

Hope we have healthy rounds favouring Pro rata occupations


----------



## Shoo Yi (Jul 9, 2018)

13akber said:


> Bad news for engineering technologists option for queensland state
> 
> https://migration.qld.gov.au/latest-news/bsmq-update-to-qsol/
> 
> Hope occupation will stay on the department's medium term list




What is the impact on 189?


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Shoo Yi said:


> What is the impact on 189?


No impact


----------



## amandeepkaur (Jul 12, 2018)

What about other ANZSCO's of 2339** apart from 233914, have they been issued invitations by any state in past one year ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Victor123 (May 18, 2017)

What are the chances to get invite in Family Sponsorship 489 (VIC) 233914

Age: 30
PTE: 10
Edu: 15
Exp: 10
Family Sponsorship: 10
Total: 75


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Victor123 said:


> What are the chances to get invite in Family Sponsorship 489 (VIC) 233914
> 
> Age: 30
> PTE: 10
> ...


0 chance at all.


----------



## vivinlobo (Nov 15, 2016)

Guys today I gave PTE again after two years. My last PTE was in 2016 and this time the test was bit difficult. I just had a brief discussion with the test taker after the test, she told me the test has become a bit difficult since last two weeks. 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

amandeepkaur said:


> What about other ANZSCO's of 2339** apart from 233914, have they been issued invitations by any state in past one year ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Invitations are sent as per tree code i.e. 2339 in our case. When they send invites they cover all anzsco co-codes within this group. Like they have sent invites till 12th april (from 20th june round and as per official figures) for all 75 pointers in 2339 category be it 233911, 233912, 233913, 233914, 233916.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

vivinlobo said:


> Guys today I gave PTE again after two years. My last PTE was in 2016 and this time the test was bit difficult. I just had a brief discussion with the test taker after the test, she told me the test has become a bit difficult since last two weeks.
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk




Not the case, usual rumours


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amandeepkaur (Jul 12, 2018)

kodaan28 said:


> Invitations are sent as per tree code i.e. 2339 in our case. When they send invites they cover all anzsco co-codes within this group. Like they have sent invites till 12th april (from 20th june round and as per official figures) for all 75 pointers in 2339 category be it 233911, 233912, 233913, 233914, 233916.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




What about 233915 ? Any invite to this ANZSCO ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

vivinlobo said:


> Guys today I gave PTE again after two years. My last PTE was in 2016 and this time the test was bit difficult. I just had a brief discussion with the test taker after the test, she told me the test has become a bit difficult since last two weeks.
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


I'm also planning to do PTE. I have taken the exam 3 times in the last two years and the 3rd one was 6 months ago.

I think it all depends on how much effort you put on practising.
My last PTE result was lower than the 2nd one and almost equal to the 1st one.
I think we cannot be overconfident without actually practising. Simply, keep taking the exam won't improve our marks if we don't practise enough to iron out our mistakes and strengthen the weaker areas.

Anyways, thanks for sharing the latest situation.
Your results will give us a more clear picture.
Good luck!


----------



## vivinlobo (Nov 15, 2016)

DN7C said:


> I'm also planning to do PTE. I have taken the exam 3 times in the last two years and the 3rd one was 6 months ago.
> 
> I think it all depends on how much effort you put on practising.
> My last PTE result was lower than the 2nd one and almost equal to the 1st one.
> ...


Thank you and yeah that's true. I might write PTE few times before I set my sail in the opposite direction altogether. *♀

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## vivinlobo (Nov 15, 2016)

amitisscorpion10 said:


> *
> 
> As per Iscah, all pro rata occupations (incl 233311) with 65 pointers and DOE 6 months back will be invited within 1 month.
> How abt that????
> ...


Is it for ET also? 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## amitisscorpion10 (Dec 3, 2017)

vivinlobo said:


> Is it for ET also?
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


ET?


----------



## vivinlobo (Nov 15, 2016)

amitisscorpion10 said:


> ET?


Engineering technologist /other engineers (233914)..where did you get the update from iscah? 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## amitisscorpion10 (Dec 3, 2017)

vivinlobo said:


> Engineering technologist /other engineers (233914)..where did you get the update from iscah?
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk



News - Iscah


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

amitisscorpion10 said:


> *
> 
> As per Iscah, all pro rata occupations (incl 233311) with 65 pointers and DOE 6 months back will be invited within 1 month.
> How abt that????
> ...




Its for NON PRO-RATA occupations. Before copy pasting anything plz read carefully and do not misguide people. 
Thanks!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vivinlobo (Nov 15, 2016)

amitisscorpion10 said:


> News - Iscah


It says not before July 2019 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

vivinlobo said:


> It says not before July 2019
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk




This amit dude seems to be high..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

amitisscorpion10 said:


> ET?




If you do not even know full form of ET why are you even posting anything in this thread. As your info is only misleading other people; please do not spread baseless rumour and do not post un-necessary things. Please do not spam this group. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amitisscorpion10 (Dec 3, 2017)

vivinlobo said:


> It says not before July 2019
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


 Sorry...I wrote pro rata instead of Non pro rata.....it is actually non pro rata


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

Hi guys.
Been reading through lot of previous posts here. Need help. Hopefully, you guys have more knowledge after going through this rigorous process.

I finished my Bachelor of Petroleum Engineering from Australia (2014-2018)
Started working as an Undergraduate engineer from Mar 2017
Got promoted as a Petroleum Engineer in Jan 2018 (even before finishing my degree)
First question is, can this 1 year experience be counted? 
EA site mentions that only the experience after your qualification is counted. Any idea?

Secondly, I gave my first PTE last week. Scored 90 in all sections.
Overall I have the following points
Age - 25
English - 20
Degree - 15
Australian Qualification - 5
Total 65 points.

I have seen the waiting trend is a bit much for ET but I am willing to wait for 2 yrs as I have already applied for a 2 yr work visa in Australia.

Yet to get my skilled assessed. I was planning to get them assessed for ET but looking at the trend I think I might just try for Chemical Engineering through a CDR as it would be easier to get 189 that way.

What do you guys suggest?
Any comment would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

Also, as the Oil price is improving. Petroleum Engineering might just get back in the list. That would make things easier anyone reckon?


----------



## newb (Jun 24, 2018)

naman1282 said:


> Hi guys.
> Been reading through lot of previous posts here. Need help. Hopefully, you guys have more knowledge after going through this rigorous process.
> 
> I finished my Bachelor of Petroleum Engineering from Australia (2014-2018)
> ...


First off not an expert just my 2 cents. From what I recall in both ACS and EA all work experience needs to be post qualification to be counted for points. Its very unfortunate in your case considering the talent u bring. With regards to ur category i am not too sure. Is chemical engineering a non-pro rata occupation if so that may be helpful in getting a quick invite according to current trends. Again another expert might be able to help u better with that. Hope I helped.

Cheers and good luck!


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

How many 80pointers are here in other engineering categories now??


----------



## Shoo Yi (Jul 9, 2018)

naman1282 said:


> Hi guys.
> Been reading through lot of previous posts here. Need help. Hopefully, you guys have more knowledge after going through this rigorous process.
> 
> I finished my Bachelor of Petroleum Engineering from Australia (2014-2018)
> ...



Hi,

I was in similar situation as you. Did you graduate this March ? It seems like you haven't got your skill assessment from EA yet. I was told that your relative work experience does not count until the date you have you letter of completion from university. However, I still got my work experience assessed successfully by EA, my case is slightly different from yours since the date that marked my 1 year work experience is quite close to the day I received my letter of completion from uni. I reckon you should just submit your work experience to EA if:

1. You have been working 20 hours per week even when you were an undergrad. (You shouldn't be working more than 20 hours anyways if you are on student visa.)
2. You have all records and a solid reference letter from you boss.

Hope this helps. But i guess everybody's case is different and nobody really fully understands the rules from EA. Good luck!


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

Shoo Yi said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was in similar situation as you. Did you graduate this March ? It seems like you haven't got your skill assessment from EA yet. I was told that your relative work experience does not count until the date you have you letter of completion from university. However, I still got my work experience assessed successfully by EA, my case is slightly different from yours since the date that marked my 1 year work experience is quite close to the day I received my letter of completion from uni. I reckon you should just submit your work experience to EA if:
> 
> ...


Thanks for your input Shoo Yi. I just called EA and they said same thing that it won't qualify as work experience as of yet. Maybe July 2019 when I complete 1 year from completion date then I would get those 5 points hopefully. 
Also, they mentioned that I can still mention the workplace projects in my career episodes. 
Thanks.


----------



## Shoo Yi (Jul 9, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> How many 80pointers are here in other engineering categories now??



1 here!:ranger:


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Shoo Yi said:


> 1 here!:ranger:


So lucky here you will get next round we are unlucky people with 70 points. Best wishes.
BTW are you ready with your documents??


----------



## vivinlobo (Nov 15, 2016)

Guys got my PTE, again missed 79 by 2 marks in writing
R-82
L-80
S-90
W-77


Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

vivinlobo said:


> Guys got my PTE, again missed 79 by 2 marks in writing
> R-82
> L-80
> S-90
> ...


I understand the pain, try again btw what is your points now? A quick try will make you pass for sure.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

vivinlobo said:


> Guys got my PTE, again missed 79 by 2 marks in writing
> R-82
> L-80
> S-90
> ...


ah! missed it by a whisker. 
Did you miss any WFD?

Maybe a quick preparation and another attempt!
Good luck vivinlobo!


----------



## vivinlobo (Nov 15, 2016)

josygeorge000 said:


> I understand the pain, try again btw what is your points ow?


65 under 189 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

vivinlobo said:


> 65 under 189
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


Oops, yeah man you try again, but study well and you will ace it, still, we have a waiting of 3 months in the queue at 75. 

You will pass it next time. This is which attempt? 3rd?


----------



## vivinlobo (Nov 15, 2016)

DN7C said:


> ah! missed it by a whisker.
> Did you miss any WFD?
> 
> Maybe a quick preparation and another attempt!
> Good luck vivinlobo!


Thanks Bro. Two years back I lost 2 marks in listening. No the WFD was perfect because all the WFD questions were repeated. And I finished my exam with few minutes to spare. I guess my written discourse was not good cause I got 2 essays and I was exhausted writing the first one. lol

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## newb (Jun 24, 2018)

vivinlobo said:


> Thanks Bro. Two years back I lost 2 marks in listening. No the WFD was perfect because all the WFD questions were repeated. And I finished my exam with few minutes to spare. I guess my written discourse was not good cause I got 2 essays and I was exhausted writing the first one. lol
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


Don't give up!. Best of luck to you! :clap2:


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

vivinlobo said:


> Thanks Bro. Two years back I lost 2 marks in listening. No the WFD was perfect because all the WFD questions were repeated. And I finished my exam with few minutes to spare. I guess my written discourse was not good cause I got 2 essays and I was exhausted writing the first one. lol
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


Maybe, that's the reason.

BTW, is it normal these days to get two essays or am I missing something?
Two years ago, almost nobody received two essays.


----------



## vivinlobo (Nov 15, 2016)

DN7C said:


> Maybe, that's the reason.
> 
> BTW, is it normal these days to get two essays or am I missing something?
> Two years ago, almost nobody received two essays.


Yeah previously I had got only one essay. 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## kdpillai (Jul 4, 2018)

DN7C said:


> Maybe, that's the reason.
> 
> BTW, is it normal these days to get two essays or am I missing something?
> Two years ago, almost nobody received two essays.


Between dec 2017 and june 2018 out of my 5 attempt i have received only once 2 essays and only once 4 WFD. my final score was with 2 essays.


----------



## vivinlobo (Nov 15, 2016)

kdpillai said:


> Between dec 2017 and june 2018 out of my 5 attempt i have received only once 2 essays and only once 4 WFD. my final score was with 2 essays.


There was one more guy with me for exam he said he got only 1 essay. I think it depends on luck. 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

kdpillai said:


> Between dec 2017 and june 2018 out of my 5 attempt i have received only once 2 essays and only once 4 WFD. my final score was with 2 essays.





vivinlobo said:


> There was one more guy with me for exam he said he got only 1 essay. I think it depends on luck.
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


Hey, thanks for sharing your experiences. :clap2:
It's always great to receive insights from the forum before facing the actual situation.


----------



## vivinlobo (Nov 15, 2016)

Guys I have done mechanical engineering but got assessment was ET, 2 years ago.
Now in my current job I'm working as transport engineer. can you please let me know if I can apply with CDR for engineers australia to be assessed as Transport engineer.
Transport engineer is on MTSSL list for 189 and also 190
I have checked the assessing body is engineers australia. Can I go for it??
I have all my experience proof. 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shoo Yi (Jul 9, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> So lucky here you will get next round we are unlucky people with 70 points. Best wishes.
> BTW are you ready with your documents??



I hope I'll get an invite next round too!

Cheer up! There's still hope!

I think i've got most of my documents ready.


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

Does anyone has any experience of using CDR writers?


----------



## newb (Jun 24, 2018)

naman1282 said:


> Does anyone has any experience of using CDR writers?


I know someone who used a CDR writer to get his one done through a migration agent. Could ask him any queries if u got any.

Cheers


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

newb said:


> I know someone who used a CDR writer to get his one done through a migration agent. Could ask him any queries if u got any.
> 
> Cheers


Thanks man. I'll send you a PM. Just want to know how legit this service is.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

http://cdrsample.com/cdr-writing-prices/#price1

This is a good cdr writing service and I personally used their service, as far as I am concerned they are good at their service.


----------



## Ranzeet (Dec 19, 2017)

BSMQ has received a very high number of responses since re-opening the General Skilled Migration Program on 2 July 2018.

We thank you for your patience while we work through your expression of interest (EOI).

We understand the wait can be frustrating, but we ask that you do not call or email us to check the progress of an EOI as this will slow down the processing.

Our website has all the information you need about requirements, occupations lists, documents and application steps.


----------



## Ranzeet (Dec 19, 2017)

Ranzeet said:


> BSMQ has received a very high number of responses since re-opening the General Skilled Migration Program on 2 July 2018.
> 
> We thank you for your patience while we work through your expression of interest (EOI).
> 
> ...


I got this mail from Queensland today... What does it mean ? R they still considering my EOi applied on 16th July for 233914 ?


----------



## subhasamaran (Jul 7, 2013)

Hi friend even I got this mail today do know what it means. All the best

Sent from my DUK-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

Ranzeet said:


> I got this mail from Queensland today... What does it mean ? R they still considering my EOi applied on 16th July for 233914 ?





subhasamaran said:


> Hi friend even I got this mail today do know what it means. All the best
> 
> Sent from my DUK-L09 using Tapatalk


I think it is an automated reply meant for all who submitted EOI under QLD.


----------



## subhasamaran (Jul 7, 2013)

But why are they sending today. Did you also got the email 

Sent from my DUK-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

subhasamaran said:


> But why are they sending today. Did you also got the email
> 
> Sent from my DUK-L09 using Tapatalk


No, My agent did not inform me of such mail. 
We changed the preferred state after the QLD closed its program on 16th July.


----------



## amandeepkaur (Jul 12, 2018)

naman1282 said:


> Thanks man. I'll send you a PM. Just want to know how legit this service is.




Just look at some sample CDR s and write your own. I wrote my CDRs by my own and got it vetted from my consultant. First you should write your CDR without taking into consideration word limit and then remove unnecessary details. Don't forget to include technical details. You can insert tables, charts or graphs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vivinlobo (Nov 15, 2016)

Guys which all states can ET 233914 apply? 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## subhasamaran (Jul 7, 2013)

vivinlobo said:


> Guys which all states can ET 233914 apply?
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


Vic and tasmania

Sent from my DUK-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## subhasamaran (Jul 7, 2013)

Ranzeet said:


> I got this mail from Queensland today... What does it mean ? R they still considering my EOi applied on 16th July for 233914 ?


Hi did you check what this email mean

Sent from my DUK-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ranzeet (Dec 19, 2017)

subhasamaran said:


> vivinlobo said:
> 
> 
> > Guys which all states can ET 233914 apply?
> ...


Victoria need civil and mechanical ET only, and Tasmania needs job offer. Pl confirm if I m wrong ?


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

Ranzeet said:


> subhasamaran said:
> 
> 
> > vivinlobo said:
> ...



Vic also accepts job offer letter , only if are australian graduate 

Have u graduated offshore on onshore?


----------



## Ranzeet (Dec 19, 2017)

Another bad news for 233914 ET, SA closed for offshore high points...


----------



## souvlaki (Jul 10, 2018)

Ranzeet said:


> Another bad news for 233914 ET, SA closed for offshore high points...


I applied on 18-July-2018, they closed 239914 on 19-July. Does that mean my application will be rejected?


----------



## vivinlobo (Nov 15, 2016)

13akber said:


> Vic also accepts job offer letter , only if are australian graduate
> 
> Have u graduated offshore on onshore?


Offshore... Can I put EOI though if I don't have offer letter for Victoria? 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

vivinlobo said:


> 13akber said:
> 
> 
> > Vic also accepts job offer letter , only if are australian graduate
> ...


If you are offshore than you are required to have minimum 5 years of experience.

They accept offer letter for only onshore australian graduates unfortunately


----------



## chubbyrun (Jun 19, 2018)

subhasamaran said:


> Vic and tasmania
> 
> Sent from my DUK-L09 using Tapatalk


How about NSW?

Sent from my SM-G901F using Tapatalk


----------



## newb (Jun 24, 2018)

chubbyrun said:


> How about NSW?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G901F using Tapatalk


I am not an expert but I hope this helps you.

https://deltaimmigration.com.au/Engineering-Technologist/233914.htm

Cheers


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

mixalisaltous said:


> I applied on 18-July-2018, they closed 239914 on 19-July. Does that mean my application will be rejected?


Absolutely NOT,
You are safe


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

R


chubbyrun said:


> How about NSW?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G901F using Tapatalk


They still haven't open for 190 nomination and disclose their list


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

chubbyrun said:


> How about NSW?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G901F using Tapatalk


Below is the most famous site for checking state's eligibility for Australian migration.

https://www.anzscosearch.com/search/


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

naman1282 said:


> Does anyone has any experience of using CDR writers?


Hei man,do it your own,don't count on anybody else.
If you want I will send you real cdr samples which I used when I wrote mine.


----------



## subhasamaran (Jul 7, 2013)

Ranzeet said:


> Another bad news for 233914 ET, SA closed for offshore high points...


Did you get any reply from quuensland

Sent from my DUK-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## vivinlobo (Nov 15, 2016)

If Engineers Australia reduces the number of engineers being assessed as engineering technologists and may be give the deserving applicants assessment as per their required field then may be we could have a chance to survive the race 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

vivinlobo said:


> If Engineers Australia reduces the number of engineers being assessed as engineering technologists and may be give the deserving applicants assessment as per their required field then may be we could have a chance to survive the race
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


True but that wont be the case

At this stage only 80 and 75 pointers stand a chance.

I am 70 points, waiting since nov 17
Seems like i will never get it.

Aswell as the Skill occupation list not out yet , hopefully Engineering Technologist is safe


----------



## Shoo Yi (Jul 9, 2018)

13akber said:


> True but that wont be the case
> 
> At this stage only 80 and 75 pointers stand a chance.
> 
> ...



Why wouldn't ET be safe?

See below,

https://www.sbs.com.au/yourlanguage...ions-flagged-removal-skilled-occupation-lists

ET isn't on the list of occupations that may be removed.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

13akber said:


> True but that wont be the case
> 
> At this stage only 80 and 75 pointers stand a chance.
> 
> ...


Truly speaking only 80 pointed people are safe as of now, no 75 is also hell like 70.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

As of now, shooyi is the person with 80 in ET as of now, so a little movement in 75 pointers is expected on this invite.


----------



## gantuangco07 (Jul 10, 2018)

akber update us once you get invited. i feel maybe in 1 to 3 more rounds youll get your invite


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

gantuangco07 said:


> akber update us once you get invited. i feel maybe in 1 to 3 more rounds youll get your invite


I wish bro but i only have 70 points with DOE 29-11-17

I believe there is a backlog of 3 months for 75 pointers (engineering technologist), so i am very far unless we have huge rounds.

To All the 75 pointers plz update us once invited


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

13akber said:


> I wish bro but i only have 70 points with DOE 29-11-17
> 
> I believe there is a backlog of 3 months for 75 pointers (engineering technologist), so i am very far unless we have huge rounds.
> 
> To All the 75 pointers plz update us once invited


I don't think there is a chance for 70 pointers unless 75 people are cleared as of now. Soon it will go to 80 may be. But getting to 80 pointer takes a lot of efforts as well.


----------



## kdpillai (Jul 4, 2018)

13akber said:


> I wish bro but i only have 70 points with DOE 29-11-17
> 
> I believe there is a backlog of 3 months for 75 pointers (engineering technologist), so i am very far unless we have huge rounds.
> 
> To All the 75 pointers plz update us once invited


Hopefully tomorrow evening we can see some good results...


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

kdpillai said:


> Hopefully tomorrow evening we can see some good results...


If the present round of invite happens tomorrow as well then there is no hope for 75 pointers also for this year. That was a 2-day to a 5-day movement for 75 pointers.


----------



## vivinlobo (Nov 15, 2016)

I think there is less hope for good results. The previous round for July which is supposed to be the new year for the fresh occupation ceiling has already started.
With elections coming closer it will be favorable for them to keep the number of invites low. 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

vivinlobo said:


> I think there is less hope for good results. The previous round for July which is supposed to be the new year for the fresh occupation ceiling has already started.
> With elections coming closer it will be favorable for them to keep the number of invites low.
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


I also think the same, they will keep the number of invites low. Finally, all people who hard worked like anything are fools like us. This is all because of engineers Australia.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

13akber said:


> I wish bro but i only have 70 points with DOE 29-11-17
> 
> I believe there is a backlog of 3 months for 75 pointers (engineering technologist), so i am very far unless we have huge rounds.
> 
> To All the 75 pointers plz update us once invited


Don’t you worry about that
Members here are fanatics
They will first post on the forum and then tell their spouses, be rest assured

Cheers


----------



## souvlaki (Jul 10, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> As of now, shooyi is the person with 80 in ET as of now, so a little movement in 75 pointers is expected on this invite.


If I'm not mistaken, no 233914 invites for 75 points were given in the first July round & I'm afraid the trend won't change in tomorrow's round aswell. I wish EA would assess people properly and not simply assign everyone as Engineering Technologist for whatever reasons.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

mixalisaltous said:


> If I'm not mistaken, no 233914 invites for 75 points were given in the first July round & I'm afraid the trend won't change in tomorrow's round as well. I wish EA would assess people properly and not simply assign everyone as Engineering Technologist for whatever reasons.


I don't think they would change that pattern, because they born in tier 1 country and all others are like beggars to them. This is all a gift to us, like a donation. All we need to do is wait wait.. maybe something good is coming. When I called EA last year at the time when they send me last mail that ET is my occupation, they told me that "we decided that you are going to be assessed as ET otherwise withdraw application" There were no options other than accepting at that time.

And it is very unfortunate to see some people with 60 or 70 in the previous year got their invites with their luck and comes to us now as a king without understanding that they will also be in the queue if their EOI was now present in the skill select. And please understand we all are some kind of engineers who studied well in exams to pass and because of single assessment mistake we all are here. Maybe not a mistake, still, I found it is suitable to call as a mistake since the reason for giving me this ET was the salary offered by the company to be less than the standard for an engineer in Australia. If I was getting paid in the same standard as in Australia, I will not try to migrate to Australia. We all are trying to improve our life circumstances.


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

For relevant employment assessment for an Engineering Technologist what kind of occupations or jobs do they consider? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

mixalisaltous said:


> If I'm not mistaken, no 233914 invites for 75 points were given in the first July round & I'm afraid the trend won't change in tomorrow's round aswell. I wish EA would assess people properly and not simply assign everyone as Engineering Technologist for whatever reasons.


that's an interesting and maybe valid point... i have heard from a few people now.


----------



## souvlaki (Jul 10, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> that's an interesting and maybe valid point... i have heard from a few people now.


I majored in Electronics Engineering (5 years bachelor's degree coarse) and worked as an Electrical Engineer for 6 years & my career episodes where all related to my work experience, yet EA couldn't choose either professional engineering title and concluded that Engineering Technologist is the suitable outcome. :confused2:


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

mixalisaltous said:


> I majored in Electronics Engineering (5 years bachelor's degree coarse) and worked as an Electrical Engineer for 6 years & my career episodes where all related to my work experience, yet EA couldn't choose either professional engineering title and concluded that Engineering Technologist is the suitable outcome. :confused2:


These EA people are a money making machine only.


----------



## souvlaki (Jul 10, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> These EA people are a money making machine only.


I applied for an informal appeal (275 AUD), if I don't get any positive feedback I'll have to 100% agree with you my friend :tea:


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

mixalisaltous said:


> I applied for an informal appeal (275 AUD), if I don't get any positive feedback I'll have to 100% agree with you my friend :tea:


I don't know man, they have simple reasons like salary level is small, that too I have passed an electrical and electronic 4 year degree plus more than 3 years experience as an electrical engineer, and these _____ people do not know how painful it is to get a reference letter from each employer and making them write the roles and responsibilities especially in the current company.


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

Hi guys 
I have lodged my 190 Vic today
As i am on shore graduate, i dont have to wait for pre invite . Can apply direct for vic sponsorship

My points:
Age: 30
English: 20
Education: 15
Aus study: 5

Experience: 0 ( provided job offer)

Total : 70 without SS


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

13akber said:


> Hi guys
> I have lodged my 190 Vic today
> As i am on shore graduate, i dont have to wait for pre invite . Can apply direct for vic sponsorship
> 
> ...


Good luck 13akber with your invitation!


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Wish you all the best of luck dear friends, and expect pro rata restrictions to be removed.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

josygeorge000 said:


> Wish you all the best of luck dear friends, and expect pro rata restrictions to be removed.


Hi josygeorge mate.. Yesterday i was filtering our anzsco code on immitracker and saw that your doe is 18th july. How come? Can you plz explain your case. Thanks

Sent from my vivo 1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

kodaan28 said:


> Hi josygeorge mate.. Yesterday i was filtering our anzsco code on immitracker and saw that your doe is 18th july. How come? Can you plz explain your case. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1609 using Tapatalk


 I claimed my spouse points so changed eoi date now. Please see my signature.


----------



## newb (Jun 24, 2018)

*GOOD LUCK 2339x !*

Good luck to all 'Other Engineering' Professions. Hope for a good round for all of us. All the best to everyone expecting an invite.

Cheers!


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

newb said:


> Good luck to all 'Other Engineering' Professions. Hope for a good round for all of us. All the best to everyone expecting an invite.
> 
> Cheers!


Good luck to shooyi (80) that I know, remaining people who are going to get an invite today no idea.


----------



## souvlaki (Jul 10, 2018)

Hi, does anyone here have any experience with appeals to EA regarding occupation outcome change? Any success stories? Also I applied for informal review but there is no indication anywhere on my EA profile, just a confirmation email for payment.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

mixalisaltous said:


> Hi, does anyone here have any experience with appeals to EA regarding occupation outcome change?


Plan after todays round, if something good coming


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

josygeorge000 said:


> Plan after todays round, if something good coming


All pubs booked out in all major cities by forum members from 8pm

That’s what I call being optimistic 

Cheers


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

hahahahhahaha


----------



## souvlaki (Jul 10, 2018)

newbienz said:


> All pubs booked out in all major cities by forum members from 8pm
> 
> That’s what I call being optimistic
> 
> Cheers


Hahaha I doubt anyone in this threat is expecting an invite unless they have 80 points. People here are just praying for some movement since no 233914 with 75 points were invited on 11-July.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

I think the DHA has some aim of inviting only 80 and above people this year,


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

45 minutes to go people.


----------



## srini.e (Jan 5, 2018)

Seems like there is no invite tonight. As the rounds from twice a month changed to once per month on every 11th. 
PS : log into skill select


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

SkillSelect invitation rounds for Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) and Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489) will occur once each month, on the 11th day of each month, effective 11 August 2018. There is no change to the overall number of invitations provided each month.



Its says on skill select
I am packing my bags now as with one round a month, only 80 pointers stand a chance


----------



## newb (Jun 24, 2018)

srini.e said:


> Seems like there is no invite tonight. As the rounds from twice a month changed to once per month on every 11th.
> PS : log into skill select
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep saw that, guess we gotta wait till the 11th. Good night guys !.


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

Hi guys

This once a month round will hurt our occupation very badly

We been getting only 9 invites per round since december. Imagine 9 invites per month will hardly see 80 pointers get invited.


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

As per current trends, how much time would it take to receive an invite at 70. I'm currently on 65 points, hoping to appear for NAATI after submitting EOI. Will 2 years is a fair period in which the invite would come?


----------



## newb (Jun 24, 2018)

13akber said:


> Hi guys
> 
> This once a month round will hurt our occupation very badly
> 
> We been getting only 9 invites per round since december. Imagine 9 invites per month will hardly see 80 pointers get invited.


Agreed! are we looking at 85 points now :O ! as for the question regarding 70 points cannot say for sure my friend. 13akber is on 70 points waiting since Nov 2017. Doing NAATI and collecting more points is always a better idea anyway!.


----------



## Shoo Yi (Jul 9, 2018)

Well...

That was a disappointment.

Thought i was close


----------



## newb (Jun 24, 2018)

Anyone having any other means of increasing points?..


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

newb said:


> 13akber said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys
> ...


True mate

I dont want to be negative but looking at current trends , 70 pointers like me doesnt stand a chance at all.

I luckily got job offer so have applied for vic state nomination with 70 +5 SS on 24th july

However, these slow invites would have negative impact of state nominations as many more and higher pointers will now consider this option.


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

Quick question.

After filing an EOI, when I receive an invite, how much time do they give me to upload the necessary documents?


----------



## subhasamaran (Jul 7, 2013)

naman1282 said:


> Quick question.
> 
> After filing an EOI, when I receive an invite, how much time do they give me to upload the necessary documents?


60 days


----------



## kritad (Oct 5, 2016)

HI guys,

I wanted to believe that there shouldn’t be 9 80pointers per round, assuming 9invitation per round. 

So, optimistically, with 75 points moving 3-5days, I might have to wait almost a year to get invite 😞

Hope that I am wrong.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

13akber said:


> True mate
> 
> I dont want to be negative but looking at current trends , 70 pointers like me doesnt stand a chance at all.
> 
> ...


Its too early to make a call that 70 pointers have no chance, if the rounds are large enough, then why not...


----------



## vivinlobo (Nov 15, 2016)

DHA has announced there will be invite only once a month effective from 11th of August 2018. 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

vivinlobo said:


> DHA has announced there will be invite only once a month effective from 11th of August 2018.
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


Yes, I saw it too on iscah site.


----------



## vivinlobo (Nov 15, 2016)

DN7C said:


> Yes, I saw it too on iscah site.


Will it be same number of invites per month or reduced to half? 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

vivinlobo said:


> Will it be same number of invites per month or reduced to half?
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk



The number of invitations per month will be the same as per the iscah site. 

Skill Select round of 25th July did not happen - Iscah


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

Same invites means 600 per month

300 per round been invited since december.

July first round was probably 600 invites, thts why only one round took place this month


----------



## amitisscorpion10 (Dec 3, 2017)

When will the invites for 65 pointer start?

My ANZCO CODE 2333 Electrical Engg.

with DOE 13 DEC 2017


----------



## newb (Jun 24, 2018)

amitisscorpion10 said:


> When will the invites for 65 pointer start?
> 
> My ANZCO CODE 2333 Electrical Engg.
> 
> with DOE 13 DEC 2017


please note these are unofficial estimations btw u are probably in the wrong thread, a thread based for your occupation may help u more! Good luck

EOI Invitation Estimates - Iscah

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

amitisscorpion10 said:


> When will the invites for 65 pointer start?
> 
> My ANZCO CODE 2333 Electrical Engg.
> 
> with DOE 13 DEC 2017




Might never


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> Might never
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like this is correct, 65 pointers are most probably out of question.


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> andreyx108b said:
> 
> 
> > Might never
> ...



Yes aswell as 70 Pro ratas and below


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

If they keep the rules like this or a same number of invites this whole year, then we should expect a maximum of 200 invites in our profession in this year to be exact at 18 invites per month.

If that is the case then even 75 pointers in our category do not stand a chance as of now.

Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> If they keep the rules like this or a same number of invites this whole year, then we should expect a maximum of 200 invites in our profession in this year to be exact at 18 invites per month.
> 
> If that is the case then even 75 pointers in our category do not stand a chance as
> 
> Correct me if I am wrong.




You are absolutely right


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

josygeorge000 said:


> If they keep the rules like this or a same number of invites this whole year, then we should expect a maximum of 200 invites in our profession in this year to be exact at 18 invites per month.
> 
> If that is the case then even 75 pointers in our category do not stand a chance as of now.
> 
> Correct me if I am wrong.


i would agree.


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

My immediate reaction is that we should plan for the worse. There is reason why everything has been so secretive. They knew that if they were transparent about the future number of invites, many would take their money and skills out of Australia. By being secretive, they can retain workers and students (with a sense of false hope), and be tough on immigration at the same time.


----------



## newb (Jun 24, 2018)

Updates
Message from DOHA 
<took from another thread>

https://m.facebook.com/iscah.migration/posts/1866214886797851


----------



## srini.e (Jan 5, 2018)

newb said:


> Updates
> Message from DOHA
> <took from another thread>
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/iscah.migration/posts/1866214886797851




What they are conveying in last passage. They are gonna maintain the cap as 20 % or how it is ? Any views 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## newb (Jun 24, 2018)

srini.e said:


> What they are conveying in last passage. They are gonna maintain the cap as 20 % or how it is ? Any views
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think so, doesn't look good. Unless they are referring to same split as last year 50-50 considering the whole passage previously is a comparison with last year numbers #speculation .


----------



## Johnnytheman (Jul 11, 2018)

newb said:


> Updates
> Message from DOHA
> <took from another thread>
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/iscah.migration/posts/1866214886797851


I saw this msg a while ago from another agency. I am also struggling with the meaning they try to convey, if the ratio stays at the 20% level, then no doubt even 75 pointers are out of the game.


----------



## srini.e (Jan 5, 2018)

newb said:


> I think so, doesn't look good. Unless they are referring to same split as last year 50-50 considering the whole passage previously is a comparison with last year numbers #speculation .




Yeah I also thought the same. uncertainty 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnnytheman (Jul 11, 2018)

20%-25% ll only let 80 pointers play the game,
50% 75 pointers are safe
Only with 100%, 70 pointers who submitted in last fy will have a shot.
65 pointers are out of the game without any doubts.


----------



## newb (Jun 24, 2018)

srini.e said:


> Yeah I also thought the same. uncertainty
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Guess they are covering themselves with whatever is said to be on the safe side. Start collecting points people!


----------



## srini.e (Jan 5, 2018)

newb said:


> Guess they are covering themselves with whatever is said to be on the safe side. Start collecting points people!




That’s the only way bro 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

Bad news for engineering technologists for NSW 190

NSW removed ET from 2018-19 SOL

https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...-and-immigration/nsw-skilled-occupations-list

Hope it is open for 189


----------



## Shoo Yi (Jul 9, 2018)

13akber said:


> Bad news for engineering technologists for NSW 190
> 
> NSW removed ET from 2018-19 SOL
> 
> ...



Is the list for 190 normally the same as the one for 189??

I am confused here


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

Shoo Yi said:


> 13akber said:
> 
> 
> > Bad news for engineering technologists for NSW 190
> ...




No 189 List is different

Every state have their own SOL LIST

Currently ET is open for Vic and Tasmania

I applied for NSW in June 2018 
Engineering technologist 70+5


Any idea will of the removal of ET will affet me?


----------



## newb (Jun 24, 2018)

13akber said:


> No 189 List is different
> 
> Every state have their own SOL LIST
> 
> ...


Victoria published their SOL list before NSW for this financial year is that correct?. And no idea I also submitted around the same time as you for 190 for NSW. Same points and occupation.


----------



## Rohith55 (Jul 2, 2018)

Any 233911 Aeronautical engineers here.? 
If yes, with how many points are you with for NSW 190,
Thanks


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

So now only we are left with 189 and it is now at 80 points for an invite.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

josygeorge000 said:


> So now only we are left with 189 and it is now at 80 points for an invite.


Relax josy mate.. You will surely get an invite as you have 75 points. Yes it may take some time but eventually it will come, on the other hand situation is not too bright for 70 pointers like me. 
Lets wait till 11 august round..

Sent from my vivo 1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

kodaan28 said:


> Relax josy mate.. You will surely get an invite as you have 75 points. Yes it may take some time but eventually it will come, on the other hand situation is not too bright for 70 pointers like me.
> Lets wait till 11 august round..
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1609 using Tapatalk


I am optimistic but people will start coming with 80 points from next month onwards, what a waste of money for so many exams and preparations. I am also eagerly expecting some kind of movement in our occupation. It is really pathetic that our occupation has almost all kinds of engineers and still we have only 18 invites per month.


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

13akber said:


> Bad news for engineering technologists for NSW 190
> 
> NSW removed ET from 2018-19 SOL
> 
> ...


Doomed! I am currently on 65 points. Had so much hopes on this. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

ET is almost done as of now.


----------



## 10cu5T (Jul 14, 2016)

I guess i will have to wait and see if they will put petroleum engineering on the list.. any chance of that happening

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

10cu5T said:


> I guess i will have to wait and see if they will put petroleum engineering on the list.. any chance of that happening
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


almost all states have now declared their lists , no the only hope may be the DHA lists for this FY for a 189 visa.
will pray for that.


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

10cu5T said:


> I guess i will have to wait and see if they will put petroleum engineering on the list.. any chance of that happening
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Hoping for that too

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Shoo Yi (Jul 9, 2018)

newb said:


> Victoria published their SOL list before NSW for this financial year is that correct?. And no idea I also submitted around the same time as you for 190 for NSW. Same points and occupation.



See link below for VIC occupation list,
https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/.../visa-nomination-occupation-list-for-victoria

Does it mean we ET still have a chance in VIC?


----------



## newb (Jun 24, 2018)

Shoo Yi said:


> See link below for VIC occupation list,
> https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/.../visa-nomination-occupation-list-for-victoria
> 
> Does it mean we ET still have a chance in VIC?


Yes I believe if you meet the criteria you can apply. Im not too sure but i believe 13akber got a pre-invite from Vic for ET. Again im not certain. !


----------



## ElwayL (May 2, 2018)

Shoo Yi said:


> See link below for VIC occupation list,
> https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/.../visa-nomination-occupation-list-for-victoria
> 
> Does it mean we ET still have a chance in VIC?


yes, but with 5 years experience in civil or mechanical engineering.
however, i dont think that concerns you since you are 80 pointer.
just wait for 189.


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

If I'm not a resident of a state where ET is in 190 and I put an EOI for ET in that state then what would happen? What would be my obligations?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Shoo Yi (Jul 9, 2018)

ElwayL said:


> yes, but with 5 years experience in civil or mechanical engineering.
> however, i dont think that concerns you since you are 80 pointer.
> just wait for 189.




I hope so, im just a bit concerned and will be until the 189 list comes out :juggle::juggle:

Always need a plan B, never know with these DoHA ppl ...


----------



## Shoo Yi (Jul 9, 2018)

I guess the NSW 190 list doesn't really matter even tho it sucks, they didnt actually invite any ET last year anyways.


----------



## simarjeet8567 (Nov 15, 2017)

**Engineering Australia Assessment help required**

Hello, Can anyone one of you please help "regarding experience earned in a company which has closed its business", and I need to claim it.

I need your help to know about Skill assessment of professional experience obtained in a company which has closed its business. Below is the situation for my work experience, please understand it and help me.
Work duration: 11 August 2010 to 29 Nov 2011 {Around 1 year and 3 months}
Document limitation: Company has closed its business and currently, I cannot obtain a reference letter for my work which I have done there. I only have an old relieving letter from HR, salary slips, bank statements and Form 16 of Income-tax computation.
I have gone through the primary and secondary documents mentioned in the MSA booklet, and there it is mentioned that ITR receipts, PF Statement or Social Security number are mandatory to claim experience, which I don't have and unable to find out the process which can help me to claim the experience earned in the old company.


----------



## newb (Jun 24, 2018)

simarjeet8567 said:


> **Engineering Australia Assessment help required**
> 
> Hello, Can anyone one of you please help "regarding experience earned in a company which has closed its business", and I need to claim it.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Please direct this query to the following thread.

==> 189 EOI Invitations for July 2018 <==

Two experts monitor this thread named newbienz and Tony. Ask for their opinion i believe this is your best place to ask this question. Hope you find a solution.

Cheers


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

newb said:


> Shoo Yi said:
> 
> 
> > See link below for VIC occupation list,
> ...




Yes ET is open for VIC.

i applied for VIC nomination Last week with 70 + 5 Points 

I did nt had to wait for pre invite as i am onshore graduate with employement offer letter therefore was able to apply directly for Nomination.

To be honest, i am not very hopeful with Vic Nomination because they are unpredictable.


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

simarjeet8567 said:


> **Engineering Australia Assessment help required**
> 
> Hello, Can anyone one of you please help "regarding experience earned in a company which has closed its business", and I need to claim it.
> 
> ...


hi bro,,
do post here,

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...y-2-bits-google-page-ranking-journey-358.html


----------



## Shoo Yi (Jul 9, 2018)

13akber said:


> Yes ET is open for VIC.
> 
> i applied for VIC nomination Last week with 70 + 5 Points
> 
> ...




If ET is at least still in the VIC and TAS lists, does it mean it is safe on the 189 list?


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

Shoo Yi said:


> 13akber said:
> 
> 
> > Yes ET is open for VIC.
> ...


It is not flagged to be removed or moved from medium term to short term list in may 2018 consultation, so it should be safe for 189.

However, the recent uncertainty with immigration in past few months, one must wait for SOL to come out to be 100%


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

13akber said:


> It is not flagged to be removed or moved from medium term to short term list in may 2018 consultation, so it should be safe for 189.
> 
> However, the recent uncertainty with immigration in past few months, one must wait for SOL to come out to be 100%


agree, states have their own priorites, hence low impact on sc189


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> 13akber said:
> 
> 
> > It is not flagged to be removed or moved from medium term to short term list in may 2018 consultation, so it should be safe for 189.
> ...


See attached occupations, which are flagged for possible removal


----------



## Shoo Yi (Jul 9, 2018)

13akber said:


> It is not flagged to be removed or moved from medium term to short term list in may 2018 consultation, so it should be safe for 189.
> 
> However, the recent uncertainty with immigration in past few months, one must wait for SOL to come out to be 100%



Yea agreed. Everybody is on the edge now 

It's been forever, wonder when they will release the list.


----------



## Shoo Yi (Jul 9, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> agree, states have their own priorites, hence low impact on sc189



Was there a list for possible removal of occupations last year too? Did they actually remove them on the final list?

Don't know where to find this info.:juggle:


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Shoo Yi said:


> Yea agreed. Everybody is on the edge now
> 
> It's been forever, wonder when they will release the list.


189 is safe yar, because the FY has already seen an invite in July 11th so 233914 is safe in 189 but with 80 or 85 points.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Shoo Yi said:


> Was there a list for possible removal of occupations last year too? Did they actually remove them on the final list?
> 
> Don't know where to find this info.:juggle:


i think BA has been flagged for years... but it is not being removed.


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

Does anyone or anyone you know been invited by Victoria?

If yes, what were they points

As you all know, i have applied for Vic nomination too ( 70+5 Points)

Believe, this is my only hope now
189 with 70, Not possible


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

13akber said:


> Does anyone or anyone you know been invited by Victoria?
> 
> If yes, what were they points
> 
> ...


Vic is very kanjoos with their invites in 190 as far as I know. If you have more than 5 years of experience in mech or civil field then you may get.


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

Ya but i applied through graduate pathway as i am in melbourne.

They have a graduate list which includes engineering technologist. For a graduate, they require a employment offerletter which i provided.

I only graduated early this year and was advised to choose this pathway


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

13akber said:


> Ya but i applied through graduate pathway as i am in melbourne.
> 
> They have a graduate list which includes engineering technologist. For a graduate, they require a employment offerletter which i provided.
> 
> I only graduated early this year and was advised to choose this pathway


Wish NSW did similar stuff for graduates too. I am already working fulltime even before my degree finished but with the visa situation, the future seems bleak now. :/

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

Most employers prefer to hire people with permanent residency( long term prospect). Thats what stuffing me up, 
I got offer but they will let me work only if vic approves and visa granted.
Fingers crossed, i hope i get it .


----------



## subhasamaran (Jul 7, 2013)

13akber said:


> Most employers prefer to hire people with permanent residency( long term prospect). Thats what stuffing me up,
> I got offer but they will let me work only if vic approves and visa granted.
> Fingers crossed, i hope i get it .


i have trying this PR Process from last 2014 with ET as my code.now i am at 65 points no chance of gettimg it..


shall i proceed with MAsters degree on a student visa will that bw wise idea..suggestions needed guys


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

subhasamaran said:


> i have trying this PR Process from last 2014 with ET as my code.now i am at 65 points no chance of gettimg it..
> 
> 
> shall i proceed with MAsters degree on a student visa will that bw wise idea..suggestions needed guys


Why don't you try and increase your points instead? Australian degree would give you 5 points. Can be obtained from NAATI also

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## subhasamaran (Jul 7, 2013)

I will lose 5 points this April 

Sent from my DUK-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

subhasamaran said:


> i have trying this PR Process from last 2014 with ET as my code.now i am at 65 points no chance of gettimg it..
> 
> 
> shall i proceed with MAsters degree on a student visa will that bw wise idea..suggestions needed guys


If you are on et and you have 65 points then try pte exam and improve the score then if not possible go for master studies.


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

subhasamaran said:


> 13akber said:
> 
> 
> > Most employers prefer to hire people with permanent residency( long term prospect). Thats what stuffing me up,
> ...


Are u currently onshore?


----------



## newb (Jun 24, 2018)

subhasamaran said:


> i have trying this PR Process from last 2014 with ET as my code.now i am at 65 points no chance of gettimg it..
> 
> 
> shall i proceed with MAsters degree on a student visa will that bw wise idea..suggestions needed guys


Hi there,

just a few personal thoughts on bumping up points.

1. As josey pointed out i would prepare again and sit PTE if i were you. That would be the best and first option.

2. Are u able to take NAATI? If so dont think twice book the exam asap as that in itself is a hard task.

3. If you are considering doing a masters my recommendation is going regional thereby get 5 more points. 

Again these are just my thoughts. Hope this helps you in some way

Cheers !


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Guys, I have a doubt I was assessed as engineering technologist and given with total work experience of 3 years. Do I need to do the assessment again to claim the points for 5 years in next year? I have seen somewhere that it is not mandatory. But If we do not change the company or position will it be required?


----------



## newb (Jun 24, 2018)

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/work/Newsletters/august-2018 

helpful updates and info


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Provide details of the client’s employment history for the last 10 years.

For current employment, the 'end date' field should be left blank. SkillSelect will continue to tally periods of employment from date of EOI submission to the date of invitation to apply. Therefore, the client must update their EOI if their employment details change.

For Points Tested visas:
To be awarded points for employment it must meet three requirements:

it was undertaken after the client meets at least the entry level requirements as set by the relevant assessing authority for that occupation (that is, completed a sufficient level of study and or amount of on-the-job training);
it involved duties at the level of depth and complexity expected in Australia, and
it meets the standards of skilled employment set by the relevant assessing authority for that occupation.
A client is considered skilled and therefore eligible for claiming employment points from the date the relevant assessing authority considers a client to be skilled in the nominated occupation.

It is beneficial for the client to obtain advice on their skilled employment by the relevant skills assessing authority as it provides clarity on the number of points the client is eligible for. Visa processing officers provide precedence to this advice when assessing employment history.

IMPORTANT: Clients who have an opinion on their skilled employment from the relevant assessing authority should enter employment periods as specified on the letter from the assessing authority.

Where the relevant assessing authority does not provide an opinion on skilled employment and there are no standards set by the relevant assessing authority available on their website, clients need to provide evidence of employment experience after the date they completed qualifications and necessary skilled employment as per the Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations.

Any periods of skilled employment must have been undertaken at the required skill level. Any gaps which are periods when the client was not in employment cannot be counted as periods of skilled employment. While the client is able to include previous employment that is not related to the nominated or closely related occupation, no points will be awarded.



Does this means I need to reassess my experience for getting additional points of should I leave the to dateblank if I am in the present company?


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Any helps will be really appreciated.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

josygeorge000 said:


> Any helps will be really appreciated.


Once you do the MSA from EA and you pass a certain tier to claim points for experience, let's say, after 3 years or 5 years, you are advised to do the Separate Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment (RSEA) from EA.

For example, I did the MSA when I was having 4 years and 4 months experience. So, I could only claim points for 3-5 years experience category. After completing 5 years, I did the RSEA. It costs around 370 $ and if you have done the MSA in the fast track process, your application will be forwarded to the same assessor. I was given the outcome letter within a very short period of time as I was working at the same workplace. Actually, he has only added one line to my previous outcome letter, which is the additional period after my initial MSA. 

People say that this totally depends on the assessor you get at the visa lodgement. Some assessors are asking for it and others do not.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

DN7C said:


> Once you do the MSA from EA and you pass a certain tier to claim points for experience, let's say, after 3 years or 5 years, you are advised to do the Separate Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment (RSEA) from EA.
> 
> For example, I did the MSA when I was having 4 years and 4 months experience. So, I could only claim points for 3-5 years experience category. After completing 5 years, I did the RSEA. It costs around 370 $ and if you have done the MSA in the fast track process, your application will be forwarded to the same assessor. I was given the outcome letter within a very short period of time as I was working at the same workplace. Actually, he has only added one line to my previous outcome letter, which is the additional period after my initial MSA.
> 
> People say that this totally depends on the assessor you get at the visa lodgement. Some assessors are asking for it and others do not.


The problem is the issue of the reference letter again after two years in the current company. Will it cause a rejection of my visa application if I get an invite? anyways this is planning only and just it will take another 11 months to do this, thanks.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

josygeorge000 said:


> The problem is the issue of the reference letter again after two years in the current company. Will it cause a rejection of my visa application if I get an invite? anyways this is planning only and just it will take another 11 months to do this, thanks.


I forgot to mention earlier that you will need a new(recent) work experience letter from your employer for the RSEA.

I can't see any reason for visa rejection if you only provide the most recent work experience/reference letter to them.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

DN7C said:


> I forgot to mention earlier that you will need a new(recent) work experience letter from your employer for the RSEA.
> 
> I can't see any reason for visa rejection if you only provide the most recent work experience/reference letter to them.


No yar, I mean if I dont do the assessment after 3 year and kept my to date blank in skill select the point will add in next year automatically . right ? will that cause problem since that 2 year extra is not assessed by EA.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

josygeorge000 said:


> No yar, I mean if I dont do the assessment after 3 year and kept my to date blank in skill select the point will add in next year automatically . right ? will that cause problem since that 2 year extra is not assessed by EA.


Ah! sorry I misunderstood your situation.
For sure you will get 5 points automatically once the particular day is passed and the DOE will also update.

However, when they check for document proof for your claimed points, a certain assessor might ask for this RSEA letter and another might not. 
I heard it depends on each assessor. 
Anyway, you should wait for others comments before coming to a conclusion.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

DN7C said:


> Ah! sorry I misunderstood your situation.
> For sure you will get 5 points automatically once the particular day is passed and the DOE will also update.
> 
> However, when they check for document proof for your claimed points, a certain assessor might ask for this RSEA letter and another might not.
> ...


This is why I have a doubt they are telling to keep the end date blank if in current employment and same position. So the point will automatically update for sure, that they also know. In the next sentence dibp itslef has given if EA has opinion then the dates must be the same as the letter. No clarification till now from anyone.


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

Hi guys if they are to invite 1300 monthly in august, other engineering professionals should have around 30 to 40 invites for sure. So i believe 75 pointers till end of may will be invited next round on 11 august.

Currently i think , backlog of 75 is mid april.

70 pointers like me , may stand a chance after october if the invitations stay around 1300 or more


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

josygeorge000 said:


> This is why I have a doubt they are telling to keep the end date blank if in current employment and same position. So the point will automatically update for sure, that they also know. In the next sentence dibp itslef has given if EA has opinion then the dates must be the same as the letter. No clarification till now from anyone.


What if you post the same question on a different thread. Someone else might help you.


----------



## subhasamaran (Jul 7, 2013)

josygeorge000 said:


> This is why I have a doubt they are telling to keep the end date blank if in current employment and same position. So the point will automatically update for sure, that they also know. In the next sentence dibp itslef has given if EA has opinion then the dates must be the same as the letter. No clarification till now from anyone.


I don't think you need references letter for a current company bcoz presently working its difficult to get a RNRs letter. You can show pay slips bank statement tax papers appraisal letter bo afide certificate along with affidavit from your colleague that's sufficient for a current employer I did likr that and I was assesses the current dates hope this helps 

Sent from my DUK-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

Guys 11 july rounds result are up

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/11-july-2018-invitation-round.aspx


1000 invitations
Only 180 went to pro rata

For other engineering professional only 7, 

Hopefully they lift it up in coming rounds

However celing unchanged for 2018-19 so thats atleast a good news


----------



## newb (Jun 24, 2018)

13akber said:


> Guys 11 july rounds result are up
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/11-july-2018-invitation-round.aspx
> 
> ...


Ceiling unchanged is indeed good news. Let's see what happens in this months round :fingerscrossed:
According to what DHA replied to ISACH invitation numbers will be adjusted accordingly following this month onwards as it is once a month. Lets see


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

Current cut off is 80 points.

Wow. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## vaibhav.dmg (Jul 30, 2018)

13akber said:


> Guys 11 july rounds result are up
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/11-july-2018-invitation-round.aspx
> 
> ...


Hi,

Where you found that only 180 went to pro-rata; is that mean that remaining 820 goes to non pro-rata?

Please confirm.

Thanks,
V G


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

Just calculate numbers in the celing list amd add pro rata occupations, its simple 

Ceiling is refreshed from july, you can easily see


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

vaibhav.dmg said:


> Hi,
> 
> Where you found that only 180 went to pro-rata; is that mean that remaining 820 goes to non pro-rata?
> 
> ...


pls visit here

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil#tab-content-3

and just count the numbers against the occupation


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

josygeorge000 said:


> This is why I have a doubt they are telling to keep the end date blank if in current employment and same position. So the point will automatically update for sure, that they also know. In the next sentence dibp itslef has given if EA has opinion then the dates must be the same as the letter. No clarification till now from anyone.


All assessing bodies issue their outcome mentioning date you are applying for the assessment. They generally mention from which date you can claim points for the skilled employment.

if you are claiming points for the employment after the date of skills assessment, you could leave the end date black IF ,
1. you have NOT changed the company,
2. you RNR is same (In the visa stage, you should be able to get a fresh reference letter as SAME as you have taken while your skills assessment ie, no any changes to RNR ) 

AFAIK, most members follow the above scenario


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

JASN2015 said:


> All assessing bodies issue their outcome mentioning date you are applying for the assessment. They generally mention from which date you can claim points for the skilled employment.
> 
> if you are claiming points for the employment after the date of skills assessment, you could leave the end date black IF ,
> 1. you have NOT changed the company,
> ...


Thanks a lot yar, I was having this doubt but now I am ok. So I can leave the date blank and it will automatically claim points for next year of experience. and when I apply for visa I need to issue a new letter for that day right??


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

vaibhav.dmg said:


> Hi,
> 
> Where you found that only 180 went to pro-rata; is that mean that remaining 820 goes to non pro-rata?
> 
> ...


So it feels like other engineering professional will get 7*10 total of 70 invites this year. It can go up to 100 points if it is like this for the whole year. I am really crying friends with my original occupation staying at 70 from March. And an Electrical Engineer has got 48 invite this month. Woooohs I am out of game now.


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

josygeorge000 said:


> Thanks a lot yar, I was having this doubt but now I am ok. So I can leave the date blank and it will automatically claim points for next year of experience. and when I apply for visa I need to issue a new letter for that day right??



Yes definitely you can claim points and will face no issue. 
a new reference letter is not a mandatory but providing a new one after the invite same as previous one will make more weight with all other evidence such as PF,bank statements, tax doc,salary slips,,etc,,


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

I am very frustrated with this low numbers of invites in other engineering professionals. However, i believe it will definitely change in coming months. 

It needs one round of 60 to 70 invites to clearup 75 and 80 pointers in other engineering group.

I am sure it is coming so dont lose hope guys.

I am also waiting with 70 points since nov 17. Engineering technologist


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

josygeorge000 said:


> So it feels like other engineering professional will get 7*10 total of 70 invites this year. It can go up to 100 points if it is like this for the whole year. I am really crying friends with my original occupation staying at 70 from March. And an Electrical Engineer has got 48 invite this month. Woooohs I am out of game now.


soo sad bro,
if you had produced your cdr and all other things well,, you could have been invited by now.
past is past ,,destiny is destiny,
dont worry bro,
i wish and pray you will stop crying soon.


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

13akber said:


> I am very frustrated with this low numbers of invites in other engineering professionals. However, i believe it will definitely change in coming months.
> 
> It needs one round of 60 to 70 invites to clearup 75 and 80 pointers in other engineering group.
> 
> ...


----------



## vivinlobo (Nov 15, 2016)

JASN2015 said:


> 13akber said:
> 
> 
> > I am very frustrated with this low numbers of invites in other engineering professionals. However, i believe it will definitely change in coming months.
> ...


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

vivinlobo said:


> JASN2015 said:
> 
> 
> > Hope is what we need!! . But remember the trend started with 65 points waiting for long time, then it was for 70 points and now it is for the 75 pointers.
> ...


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Friends, I am planning to reapply for skills assessment to an electrical engineer. But anyone here has the experience of reassessment or is it not possible? Salary was the reason for ET suggestion from EA. Now I am going to apply again without the experience assessment will I be able to get assessed as an electrical engineer again or will they ban me for applying again?


----------



## vivinlobo (Nov 15, 2016)

josygeorge000 said:


> vivinlobo said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, I also think that these people will not change anything for this year. They may reduce the total number of invites after a short gap. But I don't think they will give us a hope of an invite.
> ...


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

I am very sure they will atleast imvite 500/1000 for our occupation for 2018-19.

Last year they invited around 650/1000 for our group.

If they do invite 500 this FY, than all the 75 and 80 will get through easily and may be few 70 pointers.


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

Hi guys

Iscah believes that occupation ceiling for other engineering professionals is only 696 not 1000
See below

http://www.iscah.com/iscahs-skill-select-assessment-august-2018/

If it is true, than 189 is option is nearly over specially for 70 pointers like me


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

13akber said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Iscah believes that occupation ceiling for other engineering professionals is only 696 not 1000
> See below
> ...


No one is sure yar. wait and see next round. 7 X 11 is 77 only. As per previous trend. If 696 is the ceiling only 77 will be invited? so there is an ambighuity for sure.


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> 13akber said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys
> ...



Ya man you are right.
We can only hope for the best. I hope everyone gets invited


----------



## alhuyam (Jan 16, 2018)

Hi All,
I decided to apply for 190 Visa today as am waiting for invitation of 189 since November 26 ..i have 70 points under 233913...
I looked into the occupation list of NSW and Queensland and I found that 233913 on the list ..
Is there anything I need to do either than making an EOI for 190?
How often they send invitations!
I will be 75 points under 190 Visa 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## divyashil (Aug 6, 2018)

Hi Friends

How soon should I expect an invitation?

ANZSCO- 233914 (Engineering Technologist)

Total points under 189 are 75.


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

divyashil said:


> Hi Friends
> 
> How soon should I expect an invitation?
> 
> ...


Whats you DOE?


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

divyashil said:


> Hi Friends
> 
> How soon should I expect an invitation?
> 
> ...


If the date is today or after then you may have to wait for minimum of 7 months.


----------



## divyashil (Aug 6, 2018)

Initial EOI submitted on 12/12/16 with 60 points
Updated EOI on 27/07/18


----------



## priyasanuel (Apr 28, 2017)

Is there any updates of invite NSW invite today?


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

divyashil said:


> Initial EOI submitted on 12/12/16 with 60 points
> Updated EOI on 27/07/18


Is that updated to 70 points? If yes then maybe one year waiting.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

*HI*



divyashil said:


> Initial EOI submitted on 12/12/16 with 60 points
> Updated EOI on 27/07/18


Is that updated to 70 points? If yes then maybe one year waiting.


----------



## divyashil (Aug 6, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> Is that updated to 70 points? If yes then maybe one year waiting.


Currently it is with 75 points


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

So if it is 75 then we are looking at a waiting of minimum 7 months or more under the current trend.


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

If they lift up pro rata invites, than 65 pointers are very close


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

13akber said:


> If they lift up pro rata invites, than 65 pointers are very close



Sorry 75 pointers will be close


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

priyasanuel said:


> Is there any updates of invite NSW invite today?


Engineering technologist is not in NSW SOL , they removed it


----------



## soban29 (May 22, 2018)

*ISCAH's update on Prorate Invites*

Yo. ISCAH posted the following regarding Prorata invites.

DoHA News about how many Pro rata invites in 2018/19
We have confirmed with DoHA that the Pro rata invites for the 2018/19 program year will be approximately 60% of the total program over the year.

DoHA have previously also said that the program is the same as last year, so we expect close to 15,600 invites. Which will then mean :

– 9360 invitations for Pro Rata occupations
– 6240 invitations for Non Pro rata occupations
With an average of 1300 invitations per round

They also confirmed that they were intending to invite a more than usual number of EOIs in July than the average. Which gives us confidence that it was anticipated to be 2000 in July in total (two rounds of 1000).

Given DoHA now say that 60% of invites will be Pro Rata occupations for the program year, it means that shortly DoHA will have to change their settings of inviting just 180 out of 1000 Pro ratas per round. We expect this in the next two months. This will be good news for Pro Rata occupations and we will update our invitations estimates table after the 11th August round​


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

soban29 said:


> Yo. ISCAH posted the following regarding Prorata invites.
> 
> DoHA News about how many Pro rata invites in 2018/19
> We have confirmed with DoHA that the Pro rata invites for the 2018/19 program year will be approximately 60% of the total program over the year.
> ...



It is a big relief dear friends. At least a good news afer 1.5 years of waiting. I dont know it will happen or not still. I believe positive. :juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle:


----------



## 10cu5T (Jul 14, 2016)

still can't be good news for 65 pointers can it??

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

10cu5T said:


> still can't be good news for 65 pointers can it??
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


No way!! Even if 70 pointers can get invites then we would be luckiest 
No chance at all for 65 pointers for pro rata
However there is still a hope for non pros with same points total
So if you can reassess then go for it otherwise try to increase your points to atleast 70 

Sent from my vivo 1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

10cu5T said:


> still can't be good news for 65 pointers can it??
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


May be 70 & 75 pointers it is a good news.


----------



## soban29 (May 22, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> It is a big relief dear friends. At least a good news afer 1.5 years of waiting. I dont know it will happen or not still. I believe positive. :juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle:


Hang in there!!:fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## 10cu5T (Jul 14, 2016)

lol wish i could.. i am 20 for English 15 for degree and 30 for age.. though my doe is 30 june 2017.. there's no way i am marrying for a pr lol..

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

10cu5T said:


> lol wish i could.. i 20 for English 15 for degree and 30 for education.. though my doe is 30 june 2017.. there's no way i am marrying for a pr lol..
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


You can go for reassessment right? 

Sent from my vivo 1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

10cu5T said:


> lol wish i could.. i 20 for English 15 for degree and 30 for education.. though my doe is 30 june 2017.. there's no way i am marrying for a pr lol..
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Then you may have to wait till next year with 65 points if you are in pro rata occups.


----------



## 10cu5T (Jul 14, 2016)

by that time tho my eoi will expire.. my hopes are now on petroleum engineering coming back on the list i guess..


josygeorge000 said:


> Then you may have to wait till next year with 65 points if you are in pro rata occups.


Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 10cu5T (Jul 14, 2016)

already did that.. they wouldn't move me from engineering technologist.. maybe if i get a job back home and reassess.. oh well will see.. life goes on right?


kodaan28 said:


> You can go for reassessment right?
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1609 using Tapatalk


Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

10cu5T said:


> by that time tho my eoi will expire.. my hopes are now on petroleum engineering coming back on the list i guess..
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Don't worry man try nati if possible or reassessment or marriage these are the only options available now for u.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

josygeorge000 said:


> Then you may have to wait till next year with 65 points if you are in pro rata occups.


65 pointers are waiting from 3rd jan 2017. So no chance practically

Sent from my vivo 1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## 10cu5T (Jul 14, 2016)

you guys think it's a good idea i put in another eoi today? just in case my current one expires in June 2019... but then the whole invitation system would have been stream lined? and could have another eoi on today's date?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

10cu5T said:


> you guys think it's a good idea i put in another eoi today? just in case my current one expires in June 2019... but then the whole invitation system would have been stream lined? and could have another eoi on today's date?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


There is no problem or harm in putting an additional EOI TODAY. But if you want an invite in the near future, then you have o increase the points.


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

Good news

I think once the start inviting pro ratas more, 75 pointers will be getting it in next 2 rounds.

I hope i stand a chance too

EOI :29 nov 17
70 points
Engineering technologist


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

Bad news, they havnt updated occupational celings yet

https://www.facebook.com/568690946550258/posts/1883618715057468/


Hope they dont reduced more , other engineering only have 1000 with few sub categories


----------



## kritad (Oct 5, 2016)

haha, that damned DoHA. 

Announced a good news and gave us hope,

Realised that can not keep their words,

Turned away the hope immediately.

Really bad move.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

kritad said:


> haha, that damned DoHA.
> 
> Announced a good news and gave us hope,
> 
> ...


I don't think it does matter for us now. Because if they invite 50 per round also still we have only 600 invites per this year. So if they reduce the ceiling to 600 in other categories still we will have some chance up to 65 pointers also.


----------



## ElwayL (May 2, 2018)

why would they change other pro celling? they never came close.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

ElwayL said:


> why would they change other pro celling? they never came close.


Because those occupations are maybe not in demand in their market. Don't ask me where is the market. I don't know the answer.
:tongue1:


----------



## Therohan (Aug 9, 2018)

For those claiming relevant skilled employment for Engineering Technologist, what is the criteria for that if anyone can explain?
Is the salary important too?


----------



## Nafas.b (Jun 5, 2018)

*Tasmania*

Hi everyone, is anyone here who have applied for Tasmania 190 or 489 as this state have our occupation in their list?


----------



## subhasamaran (Jul 7, 2013)

Nafas.b said:


> Hi everyone, is anyone here who have applied for Tasmania 190 or 489 as this state have our occupation in their list?


i tried but couldnt show employment opportunities(5 jobs and explaination for each job) there.so dropped that idea and you need to do your own research statement for tasmania as like why you want to live there ?

if you can show these very strongly then you may get it for 489 only


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

subhasamaran said:


> i tried but couldnt show employment opportunities(5 jobs and explaination for each job) there.so dropped that idea and you need to do your own research statement for tasmania as like why you want to live there ?
> 
> if you can show these very strongly then you may get it for 489 only


We also need to show funds (40k A$) and notetized it. So i dropped the idea

Sent from my vivo 1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nafas.b (Jun 5, 2018)

subhasamaran said:


> i tried but couldnt show employment opportunities(5 jobs and explaination for each job) there.so dropped that idea and you need to do your own research statement for tasmania as like why you want to live there ?
> 
> if you can show these very strongly then you may get it for 489 only


exactly, i cannot show these funds and also some job opportunities i searched for that but there is maybe one.

Let's pray for tonight, I hope we see that 75 pointers are invited.


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

If anyone gets invited tonight plz paste in the forum with point score and DOE

I think 75 pointers are with a great chance


----------



## newb (Jun 24, 2018)

Good luck to all 75 pointers and 80 pointers tonight. Especially the 80 pointer who was here last month looking forward to the round. Good luck everyone !.


----------



## Johnnytheman (Jul 11, 2018)

hope all 75 pointers can get cleared ASAP, then 70 pointers like me stand a chance for 190 haha. Still struggle whether I should apply for ccl as it costs too much for me to fly back to oz to take the test🤣


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

I am a 75pointer still, there is no reason to believe that 75 pointers will get an invite. in pro rata. Just some wild assumptions thats it.


----------



## soban29 (May 22, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> I am a 75pointer still, there is no reason to believe that 75 pointers will get an invite. in pro rata. Just some wild assumptions thats it.


What's your DOE?


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

soban29 said:


> What's your DOE?


July 18.


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

Doe: 29 Nov 17
70 points
Engineering technologist


----------



## kritad (Oct 5, 2016)

Hope for the best,

Prepare for the worst, guys.

Good luck to you all.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

We are ready for the worst from the last 2 years. So does nt matter if good nothing happens.


----------



## kritad (Oct 5, 2016)

josygeorge000 said:


> We are ready for the worst from the last 2 years. So does nt matter if good nothing happens.


We shall see very soon.


----------



## kritad (Oct 5, 2016)

well, I wouldn't know if I got it or not.

b'cos I lodged via agent. So, anyone gets invited, please kindly share too.

thanks heap!


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

kritad said:


> well, I wouldn't know if I got it or not.
> 
> b'cos I lodged via agent. So, anyone gets invited, please kindly share too.
> 
> thanks heap!


Anyone got the invite?? Plz update.. 

Sent from my NEM-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## soban29 (May 22, 2018)

Updates, people!


----------



## gantuangco07 (Jul 10, 2018)

any invite guysm


----------



## Johnnytheman (Jul 11, 2018)

2339 has been forgotten by DoHA,
No doubt abt that


----------



## hs.chesterfield (Aug 2, 2014)

Got it guys )))) doc:24 April , 75 points


----------



## soban29 (May 22, 2018)

Damn I couldnt see a single 2339 invite..


----------



## kritad (Oct 5, 2016)

hmm, looks like Pro-rata with 75+ got invited up until May 2018.

My DOE is on June 2018, seem like I have to wait for the next round.


----------



## soban29 (May 22, 2018)

hs.chesterfield said:


> Got it guys )))) doc:24 April , 75 points


Congrats!!!!!! 233914?


----------



## Johnnytheman (Jul 11, 2018)

Congrats!


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

hs.chesterfield said:


> Got it guys )))) doc:24 April , 75 points



Congrats

Engineering technologist right?


----------



## hs.chesterfield (Aug 2, 2014)

Yeah 233914


----------



## gantuangco07 (Jul 10, 2018)

how much is your points and when was your doe


----------



## newb (Jun 24, 2018)

congrats bet josey got an invite as well !


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Is it only moved 10 days for 75 pointers guys???


----------



## soban29 (May 22, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> Is it only moved 10 days for 75 pointers guys???


Josy check online. Login to skillselect.


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

newb said:


> congrats bet josey got an invite as well !



Whts his DOE and points plz?


----------



## newb (Jun 24, 2018)

13akber said:


> Whts his DOE and points plz?


Sorry his was 75 May 2018 i think


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

Mine is 

70 points
29 NOV 17


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

No chance yar I am July 75 pointer.


----------



## Johnnytheman (Jul 11, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> Is it only moved 10 days for 75 pointers guys???


there are lots of 80 points as well, so from April to May for 75 pointers is a good sign


----------



## soban29 (May 22, 2018)

13akber said:


> Mine is
> 
> 70 points
> 29 NOV 17


No invite for you?


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

Someone reported invite with

75 points
15 may 2018
233914


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

soban29 said:


> 13akber said:
> 
> 
> > Mine is
> ...


No mate

Dont loose hope
I believe we will later this year


----------



## soban29 (May 22, 2018)

13akber said:


> No mate
> 
> Dont loose hope
> I believe we will later this year


I'm sooo far away from you.. 70 points 13-05-2018.


----------



## newb (Jun 24, 2018)

Theres a 2339 guy claiming invite in August invite thread

75 points
Eoi May 15


----------



## Johnnytheman (Jul 11, 2018)

13akber said:


> Someone reported invite with
> 
> 75 points
> 15 may 2018
> 233914


Thats good all 80 pointers have been cleared plus one month forward for 75 pointers


----------



## newb (Jun 24, 2018)

soban29 said:


> I'm sooo far away from you.. 70 points 13-05-2018.


Dnt wry bro i am with u 70 points May ! haha will keep u company ! .. ET !


----------



## soban29 (May 22, 2018)

newb said:


> Dnt wry bro i am with u 70 points May ! haha will keep u company ! .. ET !


Wazzup, bro!


----------



## Johnnytheman (Jul 11, 2018)

soban29 said:


> 13akber said:
> 
> 
> > No mate
> ...


Haha two days behind you. I could submit my EOI on 7-Noc-2017 but just wasted good time. Now 15-May-2018 with 70 points, still struggling with whether I should fly to oz to take the ccl test


----------



## newb (Jun 24, 2018)

did josy get his invite? Hope he did..


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> No chance yar I am July 75 pointer.


Sure you will get in next round


----------



## soban29 (May 22, 2018)

13akber said:


> Sure you will get in next round


Definitely!


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

Seems like 2339 cleared with 75 till mid may only

Anyone with 75 points Doe june 2018?


----------



## newb (Jun 24, 2018)

soban29 said:


> Definitely!


Definitely for Josy next round! DHA Keep it COMING! with these epic rounds fam !


----------



## newb (Jun 24, 2018)

Bet that guy who was here Soohi or someone got his invite he was 80 points!


----------



## newb (Jun 24, 2018)

Johnnytheman said:


> Haha two days behind you. I could submit my EOI on 7-Noc-2017 but just wasted good time. Now 15-May-2018 with 70 points, still struggling with whether I should fly to oz to take the ccl test


Im studying for it ATM !. not taking any chances


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

At least a positive reply after so many months for us..So we may stand a chance now guys.


----------



## newb (Jun 24, 2018)

13akber said:


> Seems like 2339 cleared with 75 till mid may only
> 
> Anyone with 75 points Doe june 2018?


last i saw was:

DOE : 07th May 2018
Points: 75


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

Latest invite reported is 15 May 18 with 75 points


----------



## soban29 (May 22, 2018)

So that means all of 80 plus 75 upto may. Next round should close all 75 pointers plus a few 70 pointers. 3rd round should be ours!


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

soban29 said:


> So that means all of 80 plus 75 upto may. Next round should close all 75 pointers plus a few 70 pointers. 3rd round should be ours!


I would say 2 more rounds until it gets to 70, there is still backlog of 75 pointers from may to august . Depends if not many with 75 or higher, it will get quicker to 70 by October


----------



## Johnnytheman (Jul 11, 2018)

soban29 said:


> So that means all of 80 plus 75 upto may. Next round should close all 75 pointers plus a few 70 pointers. 3rd round should be ours!


I don’t think it’s possible. If next few rounds are the same as this one, it will take 2 rounds to clear all 75 pointers. It will get much more slower when it reaches to 70 pointers as there are way more 79 pointers than 75 pointers. If the statement gov made regarding Pro Rata is true, my initial estimation is that by the end of this fy, the timeline for 70 pointers will move to Feb or May. But with the help of 190, it may move forward more I guess.


----------



## Johnnytheman (Jul 11, 2018)

Johnnytheman said:


> soban29 said:
> 
> 
> > So that means all of 80 plus 75 upto may. Next round should close all 75 pointers plus a few 70 pointers. 3rd round should be ours!
> ...


70 not 79; and Feb or March, not Feb or May soz for the typo


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

Johnnytheman said:


> soban29 said:
> 
> 
> > So that means all of 80 plus 75 upto may. Next round should close all 75 pointers plus a few 70 pointers. 3rd round should be ours!
> ...


True but remember it also depends on number of 75 pointers lodge their eois , if they are alot than it will be slow to get to 70.
I am a 70 pointer waiting since nov 17

Hope not many with 75 pointers are coming


----------



## Johnnytheman (Jul 11, 2018)

13akber said:


> Johnnytheman said:
> 
> 
> > soban29 said:
> ...


U ll get it for sure. As gov said around 600 ppl would be invited for 2339 category it is enough to touch the 70 pointers and u r so close to the cut off date, so good luck mate!
I am counting it clear all 75 pointers and then I stand a chance for 190 as I am 233913 not 233914 haha


----------



## kritad (Oct 5, 2016)

13akber said:


> Seems like 2339 cleared with 75 till mid may only
> 
> Anyone with 75 points Doe june 2018?


I am.


----------



## alhuyam (Jan 16, 2018)

Johnnytheman said:


> U ll get it for sure. As gov said around 600 ppl would be invited for 2339 category it is enough to touch the 70 pointers and u r so close to the cut off date, so good luck mate!
> I am counting it clear all 75 pointers and then I stand a chance for 190 as I am 233913 not 233914 haha




Where did you apply for your 190?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

kritad said:


> 13akber said:
> 
> 
> > Seems like 2339 cleared with 75 till mid may only
> ...


Whats DOE PLz?


----------



## Shoo Yi (Jul 9, 2018)

Got invited!!!


----------



## amandeepkaur (Jul 12, 2018)

Congratulations


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dineshpancholi (Mar 13, 2018)

Hi, any engineering technologist with 70 points got invited? Mine in 7th Nov with 70 points. Thanks


----------



## newb (Jun 24, 2018)

Dineshpancholi said:


> Hi, any engineering technologist with 70 points got invited? Mine in 7th Nov with 70 points. Thanks


Not yet buddy but ur with 13akber who is on the same boat as u. Still, the 75 backlog is being cleared.


----------



## lupilipid (Aug 5, 2016)

Anybody know the number of Engg Professionals invited this round? Is there a way to calculate it?


----------



## soban29 (May 22, 2018)

*ISCAH - Unofficial Results for 11th August Round*

Hey. ISCAH has posted their unofficial results for today's round.

Unofficial Skill Select results from 11th August 2018 - Iscah


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

Could be between 40 to 45

75 backlog cleared till 15 may, which is only a month progress. Before it was somewhere mid April 

With respect to 70 pointers( mine is 29 nov 17), i still think i dont stand a chance , our occupation has i believe low invitations compare to others(excluding electronics engineering)


----------



## kritad (Oct 5, 2016)

13akber said:


> kritad said:
> 
> 
> > 13akber said:
> ...


13 June 2018. 

I dont think I got invitation yet. I lodged via agent and they didnt contact me so far. 

Anyway, giving that the doe move from approx 1 month; Mid April to Mid May. Perhaps I will get ITA in Sep round, hopefully.


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

lupilipid said:


> Anybody know the number of Engg Professionals invited this round? Is there a way to calculate it?


Between 40 to 45 only


----------



## lupilipid (Aug 5, 2016)

13akber said:


> Could be between 40 to 45
> 
> 75 backlog cleared till 15 may, which is only a month progress. Before it was somewhere mid April
> 
> With respect to 70 pointers( mine is 29 nov 17), i still think i dont stand a chance , our occupation has i believe low invitations compare to others(excluding electronics engineering)


I have 70 points with mid-Feb EOI. I don't think I have a chance either.


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

Anyone with 70 points apllied for vic or tas nomination 190?
Seems like with 70 , 190 is my only hope


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Guys every body cheer up. There are chances for 70 pointers in next two rounds I am sure about that. 
Yesterday, they have cleared June 27 to Aug 11 80 pointers. Plus April 12 to May 15 75 pointers as well. This is a total of 3 months movement, which is great at the present scenario. So if anyone has logic and brain can understand that the 75 pointer queue most probably will get finished within the next two rounds. So Nov 2017 with 70 pointers must get an invite by October 2018.

Please object if anyone thinks I am wrong. I strongly believe that the rounds will be the same number for at least up to November. So 70 pointers also will stand a good chance. But still I believe that 65 pointer does not stand a chance at present.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Shoo Yi said:


> Got invited!!!


Of course we know that for sure.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

lupilipid said:


> I have 70 points with mid-Feb EOI. I don't think I have a chance either.


I think you should get an invite this year by Dec 2018. My opinion only.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

13akber said:


> Anyone with 70 points apllied for vic or tas nomination 190?
> Seems like with 70 , 190 is my only hope


Victoria needs job offer for direct application and plus if we have exp in civil or mech field. But I do believe 70 pointers still have a good chance under yesterdays round.


----------



## soban29 (May 22, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> Guys every body cheer up. There are chances for 70 pointers in next two rounds I am sure about that.
> Yesterday, they have cleared June 27 to Aug 11 80 pointers. Plus April 12 to May 15 75 pointers as well. This is a total of 3 months movement, which is great at the present scenario. So if anyone has logic and brain can understand that the 75 pointer queue most probably will get finished within the next two rounds. So Nov 2017 with 70 pointers must get an invite by October 2018.
> 
> Please object if anyone thinks I am wrong. I strongly believe that the rounds will be the same number for at least up to November. So 70 pointers also will stand a good chance. But still I believe that 65 pointer does not stand a chance at present.


Exactly. Everyone is looking at the 01 month movement of 75 pointers, no one is considering the 80 pointers. So by looking at the overall picture, I feel 70 pointers should start getting their invites by October round.


And hopefully me by November!


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

soban29 said:


> Exactly. Everyone is looking at the 01 month movement of 75 pointers, no one is considering the 80 pointers. So by looking at the overall picture, I feel 70 pointers should start getting their invites by October round.
> 
> 
> And hopefully me by November!


You said it man. This is now clear for sure. At least up to Dec 2018.


----------



## Johnnytheman (Jul 11, 2018)

Why so pessimistic it’s 33 days moving forward for 75 pointers but don’t forget that all 80 pointers have been cleared. For the July 11 round, 7 ppl invited and the timeline for 80 ppl only moved forward from 5 June to 27 June. And now, from 28 June to 11 Aug, 45 days, all 80 have been cleared. So I would say that there were at least 10-15 80 pointers. If the next round is identical as last night one, I would say the timeline will move forward about 45-50 days. And in the Nov round it will touch the 70 pointer if the next two rounds are generous as well. The actual question is what is the actual ceiling for us this year. If it’s 696, I believe 70 pointers submitted last year will be invited for sure, if it’s 1000, then all 70 pointers who submitted in last fy ll get invited eventually. But just my estimation, let’s wait for ISCAH!


----------



## soban29 (May 22, 2018)

Johnnytheman said:


> Why so pessimistic it’s 33 days moving forward for 75 pointers but don’t forget that all 80 pointers have been cleared. For the July 11 round, 7 ppl invited and the timeline for 80 ppl only moved forward from 5 June to 27 June. And now, from 28 June to 11 Aug, 45 days, all 80 have been cleared. So I would say that there were at least 10-15 80 pointers. If the next round is identical as last night one, I would say the timeline will move forward about 45-50 days. And in the Nov round it will touch the 70 pointer if the next two rounds are generous as well. The actual question is what is the actual ceiling for us this year. If it’s 696, I believe 70 pointers submitted last year will be invited for sure, if it’s 1000, then all 70 pointers who submitted in last fy ll get invited eventually. But just my estimation, let’s wait for ISCAH!


In my opinion, all 70 pointers of last FY will be cleared even if the ceiling's at 696.


----------



## subhasamaran (Jul 7, 2013)

http://www.iscah.com/unofficial-skill-select-results-11th-august-2018/


Sent from my DUK-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

josygeorge000 said:


> Guys every body cheer up. There are chances for 70 pointers in next two rounds I am sure about that.
> Yesterday, they have cleared June 27 to Aug 11 80 pointers. Plus April 12 to May 15 75 pointers as well. This is a total of 3 months movement, which is great at the present scenario. So if anyone has logic and brain can understand that the 75 pointer queue most probably will get finished within the next two rounds. So Nov 2017 with 70 pointers must get an invite by October 2018.
> 
> Please object if anyone thinks I am wrong. I strongly believe that the rounds will be the same number for at least up to November. So 70 pointers also will stand a good chance. But still I believe that 65 pointer does not stand a chance at present.


if it will be the same number cutoff will decrease to 60


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> if it will be the same number cutoff will decrease to 60


That is practically impossible what I do believe is that up to it can go some of 65 and it will revert to old conditions again. Because there are so many 70 pointers and 65 pointers queue is from Jan 2017.


----------



## soban29 (May 22, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> That is practically impossible what I do believe is that up to it can go some of 65 and it will revert to old conditions again. Because there are so many 70 pointers and 65 pointers queue is from Jan 2017.


Queue for 70 pointers is from October 2017, right?


----------



## kdpillai (Jul 4, 2018)

soban29 said:


> Queue for 70 pointers is from October 2017, right?


Yes for 70 it is from 30/10/17


----------



## soban29 (May 22, 2018)

kdpillai said:


> Yes for 70 it is from 30/10/17


So basically from November onwards..  :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Johnnytheman (Jul 11, 2018)

soban29 said:


> Johnnytheman said:
> 
> 
> > Why so pessimistic it’s 33 days moving forward for 75 pointers but don’t forget that all 80 pointers have been cleared. For the July 11 round, 7 ppl invited and the timeline for 80 ppl only moved forward from 5 June to 27 June. And now, from 28 June to 11 Aug, 45 days, all 80 have been cleared. So I would say that there were at least 10-15 80 pointers. If the next round is identical as last night one, I would say the timeline will move forward about 45-50 days. And in the Nov round it will touch the 70 pointer if the next two rounds are generous as well. The actual question is what is the actual ceiling for us this year. If it’s 696, I believe 70 pointers submitted last year will be invited for sure, if it’s 1000, then all 70 pointers who submitted in last fy ll get invited eventually. But just my estimation, let’s wait for ISCAH!
> ...


that’s too optimistic. The amount of 70 pointers tripled compared to 75 pointers I think. With 696 ceiling, submitted before Match I think have good chances. Now 233914 has been removed by lots of states, so we cannot count too much on the 190 visa to help reduce the massive 70 backlogs.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

soban29 said:


> Queue for 70 pointers is from October 2017, right?


65 is from june 2016... i think.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

soban29 said:


> Queue for 70 pointers is from October 2017, right?


Yes, 75 pointer queue is from MAY 15.

70 pointer is from Oct 31.

65 is from Jan 2017.


----------



## kdpillai (Jul 4, 2018)

soban29 said:


> So basically from November onwards..  :fingerscrossed:


Yes and so now next round should give us a good boost..basically 75 pointers would be cleared in another 2 rounds and oct round should touch 70 points... anyway all the best guys..keep it up


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

josygeorge000 said:


> That is practically impossible what I do believe is that up to it can go some of 65 and it will revert to old conditions again. Because there are so many 70 pointers and 65 pointers queue is from Jan 2017.


the round last night was one of the largest i would say, since me joining the forum. Reported over 200 cases, on tracker, which is like 10% of all... i would say 3000-4000 itas... if it will conintue (i mean ignoring the quota limits) then they could reach 60


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> the round last night was one of the largest i would say, since me joining the forum. Reported over 200 cases, on tracker, which is like 10% of all... i would say 3000-4000 itas... if it will conintue (i mean ignoring the quota limits) then they could reach 60


Maybe 3000 because they missed pro rata in the first round.


----------



## soban29 (May 22, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> Maybe 3000 because they missed pro rata in the first round.


In any case, good to see em covering it.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Hmm a huge relief for our occup.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

josygeorge000 said:


> Hmm a huge relief for our occup.


Hey josy mate, just get your docs sorted aas you are going to get an invite in next round. May as well finish pcc and medicals and arrange funds and apply on 11th September itself. 

Sent from my vivo 1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

kodaan28 said:


> Hey josy mate, just get your docs sorted aas you are going to get an invite in next round. May as well finish pcc and medicals and arrange funds and apply on 11th September itself.
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1609 using Tapatalk


I am ready to do that I was wondering whether the pcc in UAE is easy or not. If I can do indian pcc also from UAE. Any had done that???


----------



## soban29 (May 22, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> I am ready to do that I was wondering whether the pcc in UAE is easy or not. If I can do indian pcc also from UAE. Any had done that???


Just use to MOI app. You should get it in 2 days, since it's online now.

Not sure about the Indian PCC.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

soban29 said:


> Just use to MOI app. You should get it in 2 days, since it's online now.
> 
> Not sure about the Indian PCC.


Thanks I will try it.


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

Checked on immi tracker, there are around 10 EOIS of 75 or above for 2339 group from 15th May till today

So i would say if there are 10 on immitracker, we can assume there might be 25 or 30 more, if the invites are high in 11sep round , invites could get closer to 70 pointers


----------



## Johnnytheman (Jul 11, 2018)

13akber said:


> Checked on immi tracker, there are around 10 EOIS of 75 or above for 2339 group from 15th May till today
> 
> So i would say if there are 10 on immitracker, we can assume there might be 25 or 30 more, if the invites are high in 11sep round , invites could get closer to 70 pointers


if there are 10 on immi tracker I would say there are 100-120 in reality. Last fy, there r 50+ on immi tracker got invited and in reality, there were 600+ invitation. Don’t worry dude. Even if the ratio is 1:10 only 100 ppl r in front of u, once all 75 pointers get cleared, it’s ur turn, as ur DOE is so close to the cut off date


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

Johnnytheman said:


> 13akber said:
> 
> 
> > Checked on immi tracker, there are around 10 EOIS of 75 or above for 2339 group from 15th May till today
> ...


Hope so mate is been a long wait

I have also applied for Vic 190 as i have job offer. ( international graduate pathway for person graduated in melb or anywhere in aus)
70+5 Points


----------



## Johnnytheman (Jul 11, 2018)

13akber said:


> Johnnytheman said:
> 
> 
> > 13akber said:
> ...


haha I know I got too confident, I could have submitted my EOI on the day I turned 25, 11-07-2017, but it took me a half year after graduation to finish my CDR cause I thought 70 points were enough. What a pity. Now 70 for 189 15-May-2018 and 75 for 190 NSW. My code is 233913 pretty rare so I am hoping all 75 can be cleared and then I ll have a shot for 190 lol. Hoping for the best!


----------



## lupilipid (Aug 5, 2016)

Johnnytheman said:


> haha I know I got too confident, I could have submitted my EOI on the day I turned 25, 11-07-2017, but it took me a half year after graduation to finish my CDR cause I thought 70 points were enough. What a pity. Now 70 for 189 15-May-2018 and 75 for 190 NSW. My code is 233913 pretty rare so I am hoping all 75 can be cleared and then I ll have a shot for 190 lol. Hoping for the best!


Sorry to burst your bubble but 233914 is not on the SOL list for NSW 190 anymore. They removed it only a few days ago.


----------



## soban29 (May 22, 2018)

lupilipid said:


> Sorry to burst your bubble but 233914 is not on the SOL list for NSW 190 anymore. They removed it only a few days ago.


His code is 233913, not 233914.


----------



## jon1101a (Dec 24, 2017)

Got invited yesterday. Thanks a lot guys!

233914
DOE May 14, 2018
75 pts 189

Cheers!


----------



## soban29 (May 22, 2018)

*How to increase my points*

Guys, need your suggestions.

Is there any way I can increase my points? I know NAATI isn't possible since that can only be done within Australia. My details are as below.

Age: 26
PTE: 90/90 in all 04 bands
Degree: Bachelors
Work Experience: 03 Years & 07 Months


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

soban29 said:


> Guys, need your suggestions.
> 
> Is there any way I can increase my points? I know NAATI isn't possible since that can only be done within Australia. My details are as below.
> 
> ...


Get merried and get 5 partner's point

Sent from my vivo 1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

kodaan28 said:


> Get merried and get 5 partner's point
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1609 using Tapatalk


On a serious note you do have 70 points and looking at last round there is a fair chance for all 70 pointers to get invite
Cheers

Sent from my vivo 1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## soban29 (May 22, 2018)

kodaan28 said:


> On a serious note you do have 70 points and looking at last round there is a fair chance for all 70 pointers to get invite
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1609 using Tapatalk


Yeah but my DOE is 13.05.18. I need the invite ASAP as that's the only reason I'm staying at my current job. Expecting my company to not cooperate once I quit :/

On a side note, do they actually contact your company to confirm your work experience?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

soban29 said:


> Yeah but my DOE is 13.05.18. I need the invite ASAP as that's the only reason I'm staying at my current job. Expecting my company to not cooperate once I quit :/
> 
> On a side note, do they actually contact your company to confirm your work experience?


if you are claiming work experience points from that job, yes, they may.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

soban29 said:


> Yeah but my DOE is 13.05.18. I need the invite ASAP as that's the only reason I'm staying at my current job. Expecting my company to not cooperate once I quit :/
> 
> On a side note, do they actually contact your company to confirm your work experience?


In some cases they do BGV for points claimed for experience. So if possible stay in your current job. It maybe a long wait for us. My eoi doe is 1st july with same points so we will not get invite till this year end as backloga are huge. 

Sent from my vivo 1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

kodaan28 said:


> In some cases they do BGV for points claimed for experience. So if possible stay in your current job. It maybe a long wait for us. My eoi doe is 1st july with same points so we will not get invite till this year end as backloga are huge.
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1609 using Tapatalk


70 points is too risky when the EOI date is more than June 2018. Because as well know that the DOHA is unpredictable.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Guys akber is reporting 75 queue has moved up to 13 June is that right???


----------



## soban29 (May 22, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> Guys akber is reporting 75 queue has moved up to 13 June is that right???


I really hope so, but I dont think so..


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

soban29 said:


> I really hope so, but I dont think so..


Immitracker has May 27 and 23 who have not got their invite til now. So I believe this is up to May 15 only.


----------



## soban29 (May 22, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> Immitracker has May 27 and 23 who have not got their invite til now. So I believe this is up to May 15 only.


But on a side note, immtracker only shows around 30 people infront of me! That can't be true, right?


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

soban29 said:


> But on a side note, immtracker only shows around 30 people infront of me! That can't be true, right?


That may be not true. 75 pointers will be almost more than 20 then from November to May 70 pointers may be more than 50 I believe. So we are looking at 60 to 80 people in front of you.


----------



## soban29 (May 22, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> That may be not true. 75 pointers will be almost more than 20 then from November to May 70 pointers may be more than 50 I believe. So we are looking at 60 to 80 people in front of you.


Still, I dont mind 2 rounds! I really hope that's the case!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

josygeorge000 said:


> Immitracker has May 27 and 23 who have not got their invite til now. So I believe this is up to May 15 only.


i would agree.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

soban29 said:


> Still, I dont mind 2 rounds! I really hope that's the case!


Expect 100 in front of you and expect an invite by the December round. Because there may be 75 and 80 people who are yet to come.


----------



## soban29 (May 22, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> Expect 100 in front of you and expect an invite by the December round. Because there may be 75 and 80 people who are yet to come.


I don't mind!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

soban29 said:


> Still, I dont mind 2 rounds! I really hope that's the case!


2 rounds is totally fine when we talk immigration


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

soban29 said:


> I don't mind!


Always the best option is to increase points, otherwise we have to wait and watch whats in store.


----------



## soban29 (May 22, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> Always the best option is to increase points, otherwise we have to wait and watch whats in store.



But..but..who will marry lil ol' me?! :'(


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

soban29 said:


> But..but..who will marry lil ol' me?! :'(


someone who is interested in getting over to Oz.  :clap2:


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

soban29 said:


> But..but..who will marry lil ol' me?! :'(


find someone with a good degree, like nurse or engineer.


----------



## soban29 (May 22, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> find someone with a good degree, like nurse or engineer.


Yeah my requirement will be "Wife required. Looks don't matter. Degree mandatory."


----------



## souvlaki (Jul 10, 2018)

I think we will be getting a better picture tomorrow. Since its weekend and most agencies are not open, many people haven't been updated about the latest round's results.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

mixalisaltous said:


> I think we will be getting a better picture tomorrow. Since its weekend and most agencies are not open, many people haven't been updated about the latest round's results.


anyway at least you can change your signature to 189 and 190.


----------



## Dineshpancholi (Mar 13, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> soban29 said:
> 
> 
> > Still, I dont mind 2 rounds! I really hope that's the case!
> ...


Hi, what you think about my case, how many pepole in front of me. Engineering technologist with 70 points and DOE 7th Nov. Thanks


----------



## souvlaki (Jul 10, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> anyway at least you can change your signature to 189 and 190.


What do you mean?

Edit: Nevermind, I got it.


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

Dineshpancholi said:


> josygeorge000 said:
> 
> 
> > soban29 said:
> ...


I would say around 70 to 80

My doe after you 29 nov 17 with 70 points


----------



## soban29 (May 22, 2018)

13akber said:


> I would say around 70 to 80
> 
> My doe after you 29 nov 17 with 70 points


I'd say less.. let's see!


----------



## 10cu5T (Jul 14, 2016)

quick question.. let's say i get a job in my field (mechanical) can i apply for a reassessment and make a new cdr and add better episodes?.. is it possible to get reassessed as a mechanical engineer rather than engineering technologist? or am I stuck with it forever? no matter what i do now in life.. also honestly what are the chances of 65 points 30 june 2017? you think in the next few rounds us 65 pointers stand any chance what so ever?

Also.. are the skills list already out is there no chance for petroleum engineering to go back in the skill list this year? 

thanks sorry if it's a dumb question..

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Dineshpancholi (Mar 13, 2018)

13akber said:


> Dineshpancholi said:
> 
> 
> > josygeorge000 said:
> ...


So we might get the invitation in next two rounds otherwise I have to take NAATI in November. Hope for the best Thanks


----------



## kritad (Oct 5, 2016)

Dineshpancholi said:


> So we might get the invitation in next two rounds otherwise I have to take NAATI in November. Hope for the best Thanks


When it comes to invitation, I suggest don't hesitate to find a way to increase your point. 

CCL queue recently is up to almost a year of waiting. Better do it now mate, don't wait.


----------



## Dineshpancholi (Mar 13, 2018)

kritad said:


> Dineshpancholi said:
> 
> 
> > So we might get the invitation in next two rounds otherwise I have to take NAATI in November. Hope for the best Thanks
> ...


You are right buddy, I have CCL exam on 14th Nov.


----------



## vivinlobo (Nov 15, 2016)

Anybody in the forum visiting Australia for CCL ? 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## subhasamaran (Jul 7, 2013)

vivinlobo said:


> Anybody in the forum visiting Australia for CCL ?
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


I am going in Feb taking ccl tamil 

Sent from my DUK-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

How important is your salary when EA assess your employment as a technologist? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

13akber said:


> I would say around 70 to 80
> 
> My doe after you 29 nov 17 with 70 points




Hi guys, how many backlogs are expected for our anzsco from 31st oct 17 to june end???
Am asking this coz my eoi is 1st july 2018 and when an i expect invite if rounds remains same like last one!!
Just seeking a round about number of backlogs of 70 pointers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CurryMuncher (Feb 10, 2018)

Hi Guys, 

Started a fresh new thread for 2018-2019 FY for 2339X - Other Engineering Professionals. 
Just another thread to start with this years discussions as we now have a different invitation cycles in comparison to last year.

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...s-eoi-189-190-invite-2018-a.html#post14614308


----------



## VPhilip (Aug 11, 2018)

subhasamaran said:


> josygeorge000 said:
> 
> 
> > There is no doubt in that you need 80 points to get an invitation in this year which is not merely practicable for a person like me.
> ...


You should definitely give PTE. I gave IELTS twice n just couldn't get 8 bands in speaking n writing . Thereafter I gave PTE and scored 90 in all the sections. PTE is very very easy and even if you make a few mistakes, you will still get perfect scores.


----------



## dboone25 (Sep 3, 2017)

Quick question about the EOI. I have been waiting for a very long time to get an invite at 65 points and in April 2019 my points will I crease to 70 due to work experience. Does anyone know if I have to manually update the EOI or would with get done automatically?


----------



## rajhan (Aug 19, 2018)

dboone25 said:


> Quick question about the EOI. I have been waiting for a very long time to get an invite at 65 points and in April 2019 my points will I crease to 70 due to work experience. Does anyone know if I have to manually update the EOI or would with get done automatically?


You certainly must update manually!


----------



## amandeepkaur (Jul 12, 2018)

naman1282 said:


> How important is your salary when EA assess your employment as a technologist?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk




You need to produce bank statements and income tax returns for claiming work experience.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

dboone25 said:


> Quick question about the EOI. I have been waiting for a very long time to get an invite at 65 points and in April 2019 my points will I crease to 70 due to work experience. Does anyone know if I have to manually update the EOI or would with get done automatically?


If the end date of your current employment is left blank in the EOI, it will auto update.


----------



## CoreDude (Aug 24, 2018)

Hi guys,

it's my first poting here and I hope my question is ok.

At the moment I have 60/65/70 Points (for 189/190/489) and an EA assessment Professional Engineer in 233911 Aeronautical Engineering.
I am aware, that I am below the current limit for the 189.
But do I have a chance for one of the other two?
I already read a bit in the forum and I guess my chances are quite low.
Some time ago I talked to a immi lawyer in Sydney and he said, I would have a good chance.
But when I read this forum it doesn't look very well.
Thanks a lot.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

CoreDude said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> it's my first poting here and I hope my question is ok.
> 
> ...


189 is predictable and there is no chance with 60 points, 190 is unpredictable.
and 489 is not possible at all.

Hope this help.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

rajhan said:


> You certainly must update manually!


Can you tell me about your signature. Invite in 2017 and visa in 2018?


----------



## CoreDude (Aug 24, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> 189 is predictable and there is no chance with 60 points, 190 is unpredictable.
> and 489 is not possible at all.
> 
> Hope this help.


Hi,

189 is clear.
190 is unpredictable, ok, so it may happen or may not, nobody knows.
But why is 489 not possible?
I know this thread is for 189/190, but maybe you can give a short answer to clarify.
Why the invited (by state) pathway shouldn't be possible?
When I look at the homeaffairs-page of this visa everything including list of occupations looks fine.
Thanks and sorry for the 489-question.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

CoreDude said:


> Hi,
> 
> 189 is clear.
> 190 is unpredictable, ok, so it may happen or may not, nobody knows.
> ...


489 is currently standing at 80 points as per my knowledge.
Only 10 numbers are issued per month. So you need minimum 75 in 489 to get it.


----------



## kritad (Oct 5, 2016)

josygeorge000 said:


> CoreDude said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


489 has 2 streams. The one you see in the official monthly updated by DoA is the family sponsors. This stands at 80pts as Josy said. 

Another 489, which I currently hold, is the regional sponsor. This one depends on regional certified body (RCB) of each states. They have their own set of criteria (ie occupations, experiences, min English scores, etc.). For my case, I applied under Far South Coast for Aeronautical engineer (233911) which requires you to have 7+ English score, MSA, and 2+ exp. 

To apply for 489 regional sponsor, you have to look each RCB criteria. Mainly looks for which one accept your occupation before you applied. As far as I am concern, none accepts 233914.


----------



## kritad (Oct 5, 2016)

CoreDude said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> it's my first poting here and I hope my question is ok.
> 
> ...


I am also 233911 Aeronautical engineer. 

For 189, we are under 2339 other engineer which the cut off point atm is 75pts. Whether the pts will come down or not is unpredictable. Even at 65pts, there is backlog worth a year I guess. 

For 190, as many say, it is up to the nominated states and you can not follow the progress status. 

Your only chance is 1 to increase you scores or 2 to look for 489 regional sponsor that accepts Aero engineer


----------



## SLO (Dec 6, 2017)

Hi all,

I have a question about updating information in EOI. In case, my partner's skill assessment is renewed, do I need to update the information of her skill assessment (assessment received date, assessment reference number) in my current EOI?

If I do so, definitely my EOI effective date (DOE) will shift. Any experience you guys facing like that?

regards,


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

amandeepkaur said:


> You need to produce bank statements and income tax returns for claiming work experience.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you for the clarification. So they don't really care much about the salary you have. I'm more concerned about my salary being higher than that of a General ETs salary. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## CurryMuncher (Feb 10, 2018)

*New discussion forum*



************ said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Started a fresh new thread for 2018-2019 FY for 2339X - Other Engineering Professionals.
> Just another thread to start with this years discussions as we now have a different invitation cycles in comparison to last year.
> ...


Hi guys, follow the link to the new discussion forum for the current financial year. Would love to see you guys there.


----------



## RockyRaj (Dec 9, 2017)

One of my friend did Mechanical Engg after completing diploma. He is working for a company related to mechanical field. Will be be assessed as Engg Technologist or Mechanical Engg?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

RockyRaj said:


> One of my friend did Mechanical Engg after completing diploma. He is working for a company related to mechanical field. Will be be assessed as Engg Technologist or Mechanical Engg?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dimploma means 99% is ET.


----------



## RockyRaj (Dec 9, 2017)

josygeorge000 said:


> Dimploma means 99% is ET.




His points would be as below

Age 15 (crossed 40 just this month)
Education 15
Experience 5(It would become 10 in the coming year June)
PTE 20

1) Any advice for him which region he should approach being a mechanical engineer.

2) His wife can give PTE; however, she doesn’t have work experience, but completed full time degree.

3) Has plans to do NAATI if the situation forces to do so

Expert opinion requested!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLO (Dec 6, 2017)

RockyRaj said:


> His points would be as below
> 
> Age 15 (crossed 40 just this month)
> Education 15
> ...


I am not an expert, but my suggestion as below:

At this moment he only had 55 points....he can increase 10 points with English score (PTE 65 or IELTS 7). Then can be 65 points.
1) Since he will get 65 at this moment. Can try FSC with 489...but need to check minimum required for experience, I guess 2 years with English minimum (PTE 65 or IELTS 7 or equivalent TOFEL)
2) I am not so sure she can do any assessment to get occupation code and contribute 5 points to her husband
3) Yes, NAATI, CCL is one of the best options to get 5 points (need to spend money since need to travel to Australia


----------



## srini.e (Jan 5, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> Dimploma means 99% is ET.




But he has completed mechanical engineering as well !! Y not to be assessed as ME? Any specific reason ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RockyRaj (Dec 9, 2017)

Applied as Mechanical Engineer to EA in fast tracks. It has been three months and two case officer contacts and outcome from EA still awaited 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

RockyRaj said:


> Applied as Mechanical Engineer to EA in fast tracks. It has been three months and two case officer contacts and outcome from EA still awaited
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is long.


----------



## srini.e (Jan 5, 2018)

On which date invite ll happen for this month? Since 11th is falling on Sunday.. any insight guys ..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnnytheman (Jul 11, 2018)

srini.e said:


> On which date invite ll happen for this month? Since 11th is falling on Sunday.. any insight guys ..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


still 11th as it is completely automated.


----------



## srini.e (Jan 5, 2018)

Prime Minister Scott Morrison has flagged a cut to immigration, declaring Sydney and Melbourne at capacity and he is ready to agree to state calls for curbs to new Australians.

 tWeet from ISCAH


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jon1101a (Dec 24, 2017)

Thank you all guys! I have now received my visa grant Nov. 7, 2018.
Visa lodge Aug 20, 2018.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

jon1101a said:


> Thank you all guys! I have now received my visa grant Nov. 7, 2018.
> Visa lodge Aug 20, 2018.


Congrats man!! It was quick. Can you post your complete timeline and what did you do differently to get such a fast grant 
Cheers!!

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Is there no results of Oct round till now.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

srini.e said:


> Prime Minister Scott Morrison has flagged a cut to immigration, declaring Sydney and Melbourne at capacity and he is ready to agree to state calls for curbs to new Australians.
> 
> tWeet from ISCAH
> 
> ...


I have read that post on facebook. But I don't see anything regarding reduction. 

Can anyone understand anything or again this is again fake bomb by iscah for their publicity.
https://thenewdaily.com.au/news/nat...DusjADWT3IYAm65FxSkxXa_CPXfMbggV5JCtFCQE2Jkkw


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

josygeorge000 said:


> Is there no results of Oct round till now.


Not yet JG. Eagerly waiting..

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

kodaan28 said:


> Not yet JG. Eagerly waiting..
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


Anyway, it is not a new tendency of late results publishing.


----------



## vivinlobo (Nov 15, 2016)

The next year's occupation ceiling will tell us everything. It's clear that they will reduce migrants to Sydney and Melbourne. That would mean lower number of intake through 189 pathway I think. 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## jon1101a (Dec 24, 2017)

Occupation 233914 ( Engineering Technologist)
ITA - Aug. 11, 2018 (75 pts) 189
Visa lodge 189 - Aug. 20, 2018
Visa granted - Nov. 7, 2018

Thanks!

@kodaan28 , 
What I did differently is that, I pursued getting 20 pts in English and then hope for the best.
Also I am single so maybe, the process is much faster.


----------



## vivinlobo (Nov 15, 2016)

Is there an invitation round today? 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

vivinlobo said:


> Is there an invitation round today?
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


Round is supposed to happen today @6:30 pm IST, let's see. Update us when you get invite..

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## vivinlobo (Nov 15, 2016)

kodaan28 said:


> Round is supposed to happen today @6:30 pm IST, let's see. Update us when you get invite..
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


Yeah sure bro, my consultant is on weekend day off 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

jon1101a said:


> Occupation 233914 ( Engineering Technologist)
> ITA - Aug. 11, 2018 (75 pts) 189
> Visa lodge 189 - Aug. 20, 2018
> Visa granted - Nov. 7, 2018
> ...


So lucky guy. 3 months grant is a dream for majority.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

josygeorge000 said:


> So lucky guy. 3 months grant is a dream for majority.


Yeah right JG, for you also 1 month has passed.. wish you get a DG fast grant!!

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

kodaan28 said:


> Yeah right JG, for you also 1 month has passed.. wish you get a DG fast grant!!
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


I am expecting after 6 months to 8 months only so there is no waiting.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Anyone here waiting for an invite today?


----------



## srini.e (Jan 5, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> Anyone here waiting for an invite today?




Yeah me but nothing yet 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

srini.e said:


> Yeah me but nothing yet
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It must be after 15 minutes. Check skillselect not mail.


----------



## vivinlobo (Nov 15, 2016)

srini.e said:


> Yeah me but nothing yet
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


DOE? 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## srini.e (Jan 5, 2018)

vivinlobo said:


> DOE?
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk




30th oct with 80 pts 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

srini.e said:


> 30th oct with 80 pts
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If there is round you will get.


----------



## srini.e (Jan 5, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> If there is round you will get.



There is a round today or not ??? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

srini.e said:


> There is a round today or not ???
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


99.9% Yes.


----------



## srini.e (Jan 5, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> 99.9% Yes.




Fingers crossed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

3 minutes more.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

I suspect something bad.


----------



## srini.e (Jan 5, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> I suspect something bad.




Invite received !!!! Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

srini.e said:


> Invite received !!!! Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats man.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Keep updating guys. Thanks..

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Any 75 pointers please report.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

srini.e said:


> Invite received !!!! Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats man, although you were a sure shot with 80.. 

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Any other people?


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Vibin lobo??????


----------



## svik2744 (Apr 16, 2018)

75 points
eoi: 4 oct
no invite. A bit worried.


----------



## srini.e (Jan 5, 2018)

kodaan28 said:


> Congrats man, although you were a sure shot with 80..
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk




Yeah, but was bit tensed about the round tonight....... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

svik2744 said:


> 75 points
> eoi: 4 oct
> no invite. A bit worried.


Wait man may be skillselect has come. Check skillselect. Looks like a small round.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

No one is getting a mail. Check skill select only pls.


----------



## svik2744 (Apr 16, 2018)

Nope, i've been checking the skillselect site.no invite for me this round


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

svik2744 said:


> Nope, i've been checking the skillselect site.no invite for me this round


May be it has moved one month.


----------



## kolkolkol (Jan 14, 2018)

8/28 invited ! 75 points


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

kolkolkol said:


> 8/28 invited ! 75 points


15 days as per this.


----------



## vivinlobo (Nov 15, 2016)

Any 75 pointers

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

One guy with 75 points doe 21 doe updated on myimmitracker 233915

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

kodaan28 said:


> One guy with 75 points doe 21 doe updated on myimmitracker 233915
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


Aug or Sept?


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

josygeorge000 said:


> Aug or Sept?


Sorry it was 21st September, 

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Out of excitement couldn't write complete date.. 

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

So 1 month and 7 days moved?


----------



## svik2744 (Apr 16, 2018)

are 915s invited under the same umbrella as 914s? If so can we safely say that until 21 Seps have been cleared?


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

svik2744 said:


> are 915s invited under the same umbrella as 914s? If so can we safely say that until 21 Seps have been cleared?


Yes if that guy is correct.


----------



## Johnnytheman (Jul 11, 2018)

I think the slow movement may be caused by there r lots of ppl submitted their application in Sep. Per immitracker nomarlly for 2339, 6 ppl submit the application each month. But in Sep there r 8 ppl. Things will get better in next round, as only 4 ppl submitted the EOI in OCT per immitracker.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Everyone who have got invite please update your case on myimmitracker. Thanks. 

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## vivinlobo (Nov 15, 2016)

Guys was it for 233915 or 233914 the 21st sep invite? 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

It was 233915. But it doesn't matter. 189 invite are given on tree code basis i.e. 2339xx

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## svik2744 (Apr 16, 2018)

Seems like this was a 2500 invites round. If that's the case, from July to Nov, 11000 people have been already invited (1000+ 4x2500) . As they want the program year to be similar to last year (15600) , only around 4500 spaces left for next 7 months. I don't think there's any way the next round is gonna be 2500 invites or anything close to that.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Iscah's unofficial results. http://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2018/11/11thNovember2018Results.png









Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

So as per them 75 pointers till 2/10/18 got cleared. Another very good round it seems.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## svik2744 (Apr 16, 2018)

Hope it's really true. Since my EOI is 4 Oct, I am hopeful about getting an invite next round now. But hey, it's DoHA, you never know what surprise is in store.


----------



## srini.e (Jan 5, 2018)

svik2744 said:


> Hope it's really true. Since my EOI is 4 Oct, I am hopeful about getting an invite next round now. But hey, it's DoHA, you never know what surprise is in store.




Don’t worry bro.. everything ll fall in place and you ll get the invite .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vivinlobo (Nov 15, 2016)

My EOI is 27th September.. Have to call my consultant tomorrow

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Iscah's estimate on when you can expect an invite









Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

If the same round happens again this will touch 65 for non pro and 70 for our group.


----------



## RockyRaj (Dec 9, 2017)

josygeorge000 said:


> If the same round happens again this will touch 65 for non pro and 70 for our group.




I do not foresee that, as the rat race will start from next month. 

I wish I am wrong, but as the number of invite going to remain similar to last year this is what gonna happen.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

RockyRaj said:


> I do not foresee that, as the rat race will start from next month.
> 
> I wish I am wrong, but as the number of invite going to remain similar to last year this is what gonna happen.
> 
> ...


I think it will happen for sure. Otherwise there will be a huge cut in the total number. Still it will touch for sure.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

svik2744 said:


> Hope it's really true. Since my EOI is 4 Oct, I am hopeful about getting an invite next round now. But hey, it's DoHA, you never know what surprise is in store.


Have you checked with your agent in case you submitted eoi through them. If you did it on your own can you confirm that you didn't get invite?? As only 2 days gap b/w your eoi and guys invited as per iscah for 2339xx.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

vivinlobo said:


> My EOI is 27th September.. Have to call my consultant tomorrow
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


You have surely got it mate!! Tomorrow you will get good news through your agent!!
Cheers

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## vivinlobo (Nov 15, 2016)

kodaan28 said:


> You have surely got it mate!! Tomorrow you will get good news through your agent!!
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


Thanks bro hopefully

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

I think iscah's estimate for our code are a bit off. As per them guys(70 pointers) with doe 1 year ago from today's date would have to wait 7 months but imo if same rounds happens then 70 pointers would be getting invite in Jan round if we are being hopeful otherwise in February round for sure!!

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## svik2744 (Apr 16, 2018)

kodaan28 said:


> Have you checked with your agent in case you submitted eoi through them. If you did it on your own can you confirm that you didn't get invite?? As only 2 days gap b/w your eoi and guys invited as per iscah for 2339xx.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


I applied myself, so I can confirm that I did NOT get the invite, unfortunately


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

svik2744 said:


> I applied myself, so I can confirm that I did NOT get the invite, unfortunately


Don't worry mate, next round you will get it surely!! Happy times ahead bro after so much waiting time.. 

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## vivinlobo (Nov 15, 2016)

I think iscah gives estimates and dates from his clients or other web source. So even if you didn't recieve invite nothing to worry. That only means the invitation DOE has not moved till your date. 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dineshpancholi (Mar 13, 2018)

kodaan28 said:


> I think iscah's estimate for our code are a bit off. As per them guys(70 pointers) with doe 1 year ago from today's date would have to wait 7 months but imo if same rounds happens then 70 pointers would be getting invite in Jan round if we are being hopeful otherwise in February round for sure!!
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


Hi mate, I agree with you on this for 70 pointers, it will touch in Jan or Feb. I have been waiting since 7th Nov 2017. I hope the invitation numbers will stay the same.


----------



## Johnnytheman (Jul 11, 2018)

There r several promises DOHA made to us 1. 700 for 2339 2. 15600 for all occupations 3. 60:40 split for Pro and Non-Pro. Under current circumstances, at least one of the above can not be achieved. If 700 is the real ceiling for us, I definitely believe all 70 pointers submitted before Feb this year will get cleared at the end of this FY. Otherwise, it may become a whopper for all 70 pointers.


----------



## amandeepkaur (Jul 12, 2018)

kodaan28 said:


> It was 233915. But it doesn't matter. 189 invite are given on tree code basis i.e. 2339xx
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk




At how many points 233915 got invited and invite for vich visa '?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

I have a doubt, how they have stopped the invitation at correct Nov 11 for non-pros. At least one person with 65 should have got right?


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

amandeepkaur said:


> At how many points 233915 got invited and invite for vich visa '?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


75 points & 189 visa subclass invite obviously

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## amandeepkaur (Jul 12, 2018)

Is there any chance of getting an invite with 65 points for 189 or 190 for 233915 ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

amandeepkaur said:


> Is there any chance of getting an invite with 65 points for 189 or 190 for 233915 ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Definitely NO for 189 with 65 & even with 65+5 for 190 chances are not too bright

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## vivinlobo (Nov 15, 2016)

Guys got the invite my DOE 27th September 2018 (233914) 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

vivinlobo said:


> Guys got the invite my DOE 27th September 2018 (233914)
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


Congrats man!! 
Now a humble request to all the guys who got invited in this round, obviously you are going to add your case on myimmitracker for visa lodge tracker, so please update your case on EOI tracker too. Thanks!!

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## vivinlobo (Nov 15, 2016)

kodaan28 said:


> Congrats man!!
> Now a humble request to all the guys who got invited in this round, obviously you are going to add your case on myimmitracker for visa lodge tracker, so please update your case on EOI tracker too. Thanks!!
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


Thanks bro will do it in sometime 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

Seeing that people keep on going back and forth between two threads of 2017 and 2018, I think,the best suggestion would be to create a thread with no year mentioned that can go as long as it requires just like PTE or 476 visa thread. What do you guys think?

Name: **** 2339x Other Engineering Professionals for EOI 189 and 190 ****


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

New thread here:

**** 2339x Other Engineering Professionals for EOI 189 and 190 ***
*

Please post all queries on this thread now.


----------



## chubbyrun (Jun 19, 2018)

My agent had informed me today that I got an ITA!!!
DOE September 25th..
Huge thanks to this thread!!


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Totally confused which is which thread.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

josygeorge000 said:


> Totally confused which is which thread.


Hahaha 

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

chubbyrun said:


> My agent had informed me today that I got an ITA!!!
> DOE September 25th..
> Huge thanks to this thread!!


Congrats man! With iscah posting invite till 2/10/18 for 75 pointers in 2339xx category it was only a matter of your agent checking his mail/your eoi. 

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## vigneshreach (Jul 17, 2018)

opto said:


> Hello people
> 
> Received my invitation from VIC today (in 7 working days).
> Applied for Engineering Technologist, BUT via streamlined pathway for international PhD graduates.
> ...


You got your skill assessed by EA for that engineering technologist ? or Victoria assessed by itself ..


----------



## mrnumb2010 (Mar 27, 2018)

Hi all, please someone can explain me the 190 Victoria's requirement for ET-233914 as below
"Only work experience in the civil or mechanical engineering disciplines is eligible"
I have a Bachelor degree of Mechanical (Mechatronics) Engineer from Viet Nam, but was assessed as Engineering Technologist, got over 8 years experience of Repairing or maintenance (Repair Technician in Medical devices). I wonder if my experiences are belong to this requirement? 
Please anyone help me with this query.


----------

